#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-21
 * PoKrAk vita
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> elo
<witkol> siemka :)
<m477> czemu nie spicie
<witkol> bo już jest po 07 i przed 08 czyli do pracy niedlugo :)
<m477> fuuu, a gdzie pracujesz
<witkol> w energetyce
<m477> i co tam robisz
<witkol> różnie zależy co trzeba zrobić :)
<Wizard> jak tam natty się trzyma? :P
<harloczek> witam
<lisu> fre
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
 * Wizard ziewa
 * hawaii wita wszystkich -- wiosna idzie :D
<hawaii> Panowie i Panie: malinowa mandarynka -- to jest zepsute od podstaw czy mi cos zgnilo na dysku?
<Wizard> a co to jest malinowa mandarynka?
<PoKrAk> polski remix
<hawaii> ubuntu 10.10
<hawaii> tak
<Wizard> ah
<hawaii> polski remix
<PoKrAk> ssie
<Wizard> no ja mam ubu 10.10 bez żadnych remiksów
<Wizard> i działa
<hawaii> hmm... dobra działa. na 10.04 bez niczego b43-fwcutter i firmware zainstalowany (nawet znalazl sie na plycie)
<hawaii> zrobilem maly upgrade do 10.10 (czyli nowa instalacja a nie dist-upgrade)
<hawaii> a to mi wywala apt: Nie udało się zainstalować niektórych pakietów. Może to oznaczać,
<hawaii> że zażądano niemożliwej sytuacji lub używasz dystrybucji niestabilnej,
<hawaii> w której niektóre pakiety nie zostały jeszcze utworzone lub przeniesione
<hawaii> z katalogu Incoming ("Przychodzące").
 * hawaii przeprasza za flood -- w piers sie bije
 * witkol hawaii ja miałem krótko 10.10 ale też miałem dziwne scenki z pakietami i ze sprzętem wróciłem  do 9.10 a wczoraj do 10.04.1
<hawaii> ach! czyli cos z systemem nie halo
<hawaii> 10.04 dzialalo swietnie do momentu eksperymentu z enlightmentem
<witkol> nio też od kolesia słyszałem jednego ze miał problemy póżniej się dowiedziałem że coś tam jest spi............
<witkol> :)
<PoKrAk> za bardzo zasmiecone ubu na e17
<PoKrAk> przerabiałem
<hawaii> PoKrAk, moj byly Kolego! Ty mnie instruowales jak zainstalowac e17 i ecomorpha :D
<PoKrAk> choc 10.10 z e17 działa ale to jeszcze nie to
<witkol> ja mam od wczoraj 10.04  więc na ten temat się narazie niewypowiem ale robiłem upgrade  i narazie jest wszystko oki :)
<PoKrAk> hawaii, :D ja cały czas na e17 smigam
<witkol> PoKrAK co jest ten e17 ???
<hawaii> witkol -- wiki albo google podpowie
<hawaii> :D
<hawaii> ale efektowne jesr
<PoKrAk> witkol, e17 = enlightenment
<hawaii> ja jednak sie do gnoma przyzwyczailem
<PoKrAk> cały czas efektowne
<PoKrAk> hawaii, unity przekonał mnie skutecznie do e17 na stałe
<hawaii> PoKrAk, i szybkie -- mimo wszystko
<PoKrAk> mało pamieciozerne
<PoKrAk> lecz trzeba umiec je ogarnac :D
<hawaii> na gnome malo pamieci zezre jak sie openboxa uzyje
 * hawaii --away: fajka | drugi browar | bajera tutaj i spac po nocce :D
<witkol> PoKrAK a orginalnie jest gnome chyba tak
<Wizard> co oryginalnie?
<PoKrAk> orginalnie gdzie ?
<hawaii> ubu ma gnome w standardzie, oprocz tego kubuntu z kde, lubuntu z lxde, etc
<Wizard> o, właśnie
<witkol> ustawione po instalacji w ubuntu automatycznie gnoma
<Wizard> miałem se lxde zainstalować
<hawaii> LXDE jest niezłe
<witkol> a który jest jakiś mało pamięcio żerny ??? i w mniarę żeby to wyglądało
<hawaii> LXDE
<Wizard> no jest
<hawaii> gnome z openboxem zamiast metacity
<hawaii> sposobów ilu userów :D
<witkol> a który jest jakiś mało pamięcio żerny ??? i w mniarę żeby to wyglądało ??
<witkol> sorki
<PoKrAk> e17
<Wizard> nie wiem jak jest z pamięcią, ale ma mało zależności i mało odpala naraz
<hawaii> :D
<Wizard> e17 to się kiedyś ukaże?
<witkol> a jak to sciągnąć lub skąd żeby zainstawować ??
<PoKrAk> ciagle sie ukazuje :D
<hawaii> Wizard, jak skończą to się ukaże
<hawaii> :D
<Wizard> bo w międzyczasie zdążyli wymyślić EFL, napisać, ustabilizować api i wydać 1.0
<Wizard> a e17 dalej ssie pałę
<PoKrAk> witkol, packages.enlightenment.org
<PoKrAk> Wizard, sam ssiesz :D :P
<hawaii> PoKrAk, a ostrzeżesz kolegę że to grozi niekompatybilnością z gnome+compiz?
<hawaii> jakby chciał po środowiskach skakać?
<PoKrAk> hawaii, nie grozi
<PoKrAk> u mnie działa jedno i drugie
<hawaii> ależ u mnie zagroziło
<PoKrAk> co namieszałeś
<PoKrAk> ecomorph korzysta ze swoich compiz ze swoich
<hawaii> wg Twojej instrukcji zainstalowałem ecomorpha
<hawaii> czyli e17+compiz
<PoKrAk> hawaii, instaluje zawsze tak samo od lat
<PoKrAk> hawai ecomorph-e17
<hawaii> dokładnie, e17 z compizem to ecomorph :) mylę się?
<PoKrAk> i ecomorph nie ingeruje w ustawienia compiza dla gnome
<Wizard> albo nie, elementary se zrobię
<hawaii> u mnie zaingerowało: miałem ustawione belki tytułowe okien metacity i ich nie pokazywało
<witkol> he he to już wolę zostać przy tym co mam jak będę miał drugiego kompa pod ręką to się będę bawił :)
<PoKrAk> aaaaa czyli przekombinowałeś
<hawaii> i miałem opcję: albo emerald+gtk albo gtk bez belek
<hawaii> :D
<hawaii> PoKrAk, dokładnie
<hawaii> człowiek się uczy na błędach
<hawaii> :)
<PoKrAk> to nie ecomorph ci popsuł lecz sam sobie kuku zrobiłeś
<PoKrAk> oj oj oj
<hawaii> PoKrAk, wolę jednak widzieć winę w kimś innym :D
<PoKrAk> to nie strasz ludzi ze e17 mu gnoma popsuje
<hawaii> :D
<hawaii> ale u mnei tak się skończyło
<hawaii> apt nie chciał zainstalować to twoją metodą przez aptitude
<PoKrAk> hawaii, bo po cholere z emeraldem i belkami kombinowałes
<PoKrAk> zamiast ustawic to co jest
<hawaii> chyba się nie do końca rozumiemy
<hawaii> miałem swoje preferencje na gnome. temat, kolorystyka, itd
<hawaii> zainstalowałem ecomorph uruchomiłem pięknie ładnie i sprawnie
<hawaii> chciałem uruchomić gnome bo to kwestia przyzwyczajeń i tu spotkał mnie zawód w postaci braku belek tytułowych okna (z tematu metacity)
<PoKrAk> a zaciagałeś metacity do pracy pod e17
<hawaii> nie -- a można? :O
<PoKrAk> sadze ze wszystko mozna
<hawaii> :D
<hawaii> maniak jesteś :D
<PoKrAk> jak ja zmusiłem nautilusa i dolphina do pracy z e17
<hawaii> jak ja lubię ircowe po pracy rozmowy :D
<PoKrAk> ja w pracy
<hawaii> PoKrAk, zazdroszczę pracy w takim razie :D
<PoKrAk> hawaii, uwierz mi ze nie ma czego zazdroscic
<hawaii> eee mój były Kolego, ja teraz w fabryce za robota działam, także wątpię kto z nas w lepszej sytuacji :D
<PoKrAk> heh nie ma co sie licytowac
<hawaii> racja -- browar :)
<hawaii> Panowie, jeszcze jedna rzecz mnie trapi
<hawaii> mam modem blueconnecta, lsusb rzuca: ONDA Communication S.p.A. ZTE MF636
<hawaii> dlaczego dziad jest A) niestabilny -- skacze między dyskiem CD, modemem, czytnikiem SD, B) dlaczego na karcie Play Online (wymagającej 3G) świeci na zielono jak dla gprs/edge a nie na niebiesko dla umts/hsdpa
<PoKrAk> go internet komórkowy ssie
<PoKrAk> był szakis program co to ogarniał
<PoKrAk> global czy szakos tak tym sprobuj
<hawaii> global3g płatny
<PoKrAk> hmm global płatny ???
<hawaii> płatny albo czekaj ileś tam sekund, żeby połączyć, jak kupisz nie czekasz
<hawaii> tak było jeszcze jakiś czas temu
<PoKrAk> na stronie nie pisze ze płatny
<hawaii> to chyba coś się zmieniło
<jacekowski> global3g gowno warty
<jacekowski> gownianie napisany
<jacekowski> i da sie to zrobic recznie wvdialem chocby
<jacekowski> albo i network manager to potrafi
<hawaii> jacekowski, niby nm potrafi, ale dlaczego modem świeci nie na niebiesko jak powinien a na zielono
<jacekowski> bo sygnal do dupy
<hawaii> maksymalny transfer ~160KB/s
<jacekowski> no to sygnal masz slaby
<Dreadlish> telefon + wifi ftw tzn elo
<hawaii> jacekowski, pełny zasięg
<jacekowski> hawaii: 2G
<jacekowski> hawaii: 3G moze nie byc
<jacekowski> albo byc slaby
<hawaii> kiedy ja sto metrów od domu mam BTS-a
<hawaii> (-_-`)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> sygnal za silny w takim razie
<hawaii> :D
<jacekowski> ale nie
<jacekowski> popatrz na promieniowanie z niego
<hawaii> aaa widzisz dałeś mi do myślenia
<jacekowski> na poziom ziemi dochodzi dopiero okolo kilometr od nadajnika
<PoKrAk> toruchy skorupy ziemskiej po trzesieniu w japan ?? :D
<jacekowski> wiec to ze jestes blisko nadajnika nie oznacza ze bedziesz mial sygnal dobry
<jacekowski> dobry sygnal sie zaczyna tak kilometr od niego
<jacekowski> bo inaczej przekraczaliby normy promieniowania
<jacekowski> i straty by mieli
<jacekowski> bo sygnal by szedl w ziemie i powietrze
<hawaii> jacekowski, racja! lat temu kilka będąc na Hali Szrenickiej w pobliżu stacji meteo (a tam był bts) nie było zasięgu pod nią
<shpaq> mornin'
<hawaii> shpaq, brY
<hawaii> żyjecie? Bracia i Siostry w wierze?
<hawaii> instalując ms-fonts to transfer leci jakbym redtube ogladal ;]
<DarkWolf448> Guten morgen :D.
<DarkWolf448> Co tu tak cicho :D ?
 * DarkWolf448 wait for any message
<DarkWolf448> Admc
 * DarkWolf448 sobie idzie ^^
<lisu> kurde zjesc nie dadza ;/
<lisu> nie ma to jak posadzić kobiete przed komputerem, to tak samo jakby zamknąć ją w celi bez drzwi i okien z 2 metalowymi kulkami, jedną zepsuje, drugą zgubi
<DarkWolf448> To ciekawe jaki on miał ping...
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> Zgubi PC, a monitor popsuje :D
<DarkWolf448> IRC uzależnia :)
<szymon_g> witam :)
<tar-gz> szymon_g: o/
<szymon_g> cze tar-gz
<szymon_g> kurde, gigabyte to jednak jest spoko firma, tj. ich produkty sa ok. sieciowka dziala out-of-box, tak samo jak dzwiekowka
<szymon_g> (nie to co asus) ;)
<lisu> o kufa: http://www.geekweek.pl/osiedlowe-reaktory-jadrowe-od-billa-gatesa/16101/ TYTUŁ ZAJEBISTY!!! jak by te "reaktory" działały tak jak windows na desktopach, to juz dawno byśmy poginęli
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> właśnie mi się zesrała grafika po update
<Wizard> i właśnie strawiłem 1,5h na walkę z nvidią, po czym zainstalowałem lts
<Wizard> muszę sobie roota zabrać, żeby już nie robić update
<Wizard> lts tera ściąga 300MB aktualizacji
<Wizard> :/
<wlosio> witam
<Wizard> wlosio: cześć
<Caemyr> kklimonda: Ubuntu nie aplikowalo na GSoC w tym roku?
<kklimonda> Caemyr: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=955
<Caemyr> LOL
<Caemyr> kklimonda: znam ten bol
<Caemyr> ReactOS dostawal identyczne wiadomosci w ostatnich 4 latach:/
<Caemyr> glupie to
<Wizard> widocznie oba projekty są mało innowacyjne, z punktu widzenia google
<Wizard> odrzucanie reacotsa to jeszcze rozumiem
<Wizard> ale ubuntu? lead linux distro? ;P
<Wizard> (lead - ołów)
<Caemyr> Wizard: lepiej
<Caemyr> dostalismy sie w tym roku
<Wizard> pogratulować :)
<Caemyr> thx
<Wizard> proszx
<wlosio> co tam ?
<Admc> właśnie przerabiam styl do stylisha, który czyni forum ubuntu bardziej czytelne
<Wizard> forum ubuntu?
 * DarkWolf448 wita wszystkich :)
<Wizard> cześć DarkWolf448
 * DarkWolf448 trochę naspami, bo będzie konfigurował IRC'a w komórce :)
<DarkWolf448> Test 1,2,3
<DarkWolf448_> Bąbka się stłukła
<DarkWolf448> No, działa :). Jeszcze sprawdzę jak jest z wykrywaniem, kiedy telefon mi się sam rozłączy :)
<DarkWolf448> Teść (test)
<sysek> :/
<DarkWolf448> No, super, wszystko działa, co prawda jak się rozłączy to 2,3 sek. to trwa, ale i tak nieźle. W komórce używam jmIrc :)
 * lisu ziewa
 * PushUpek piwa by się napił...
<PoKrAk> wódki
<PushUpek> whisky lepsza :P
 * DarkWolf448 uważa, że alk. to gówno :)
<PoKrAk> mam jeszcze w domu
<PushUpek> DarkWolf448: każdy komu nie chcą sprzedać tak mówi :D
<PoKrAk> hehehe true
<szymon_g> witam
<karmelek> jak to z GPL jest? podpisy musze zostawiac?
<PushUpek> GPL to licencja do bani ;] BSD lepsza :D
<DarkWolf448> @PushUpek: Niekoniecznie. Bardziej obawiam się efektów końcowych picia, niż trudności ze zdobyciem.
<karmelek> PushUpek: nie ja swoja prace3 na GPLu robie ale zastanawiam sie nad template na gpolu ;p
<karmelek> gplu
<PushUpek> DarkWolf448: w porównaniu do efektów końcowych przejścia na emeryturę, to już wolę marskość wątroby...
<PoKrAk> true
<wlosio> jak okno z flashem robi się szare.. to flash padł nie?? ( wysypał sie).
<karmelek> wlosio: przy gnashu to normalne :P
<wlosio> gnashu? jaśniej ?? , co prawda ubuntu mam od .. hm..... 7.04?..... to czesto nazw nie kojarze ^^
<wlosio> to jest ten gnash flash playe?... o to chodzi ?
<karmelek> gnash to otwarta implementacja flasha\
<DarkWolf448> @PushUpek: PoKrAk to jakiś Twój potakiwacz :D ?
<wlosio> czyli dobrze zajarzylem ;
<PoKrAk> false
<wlosio> ale gnasha mam wywalonego..
<wlosio> mam  ' flashplugin-nonfree' . czyli Adobe Flash player ^^
<DarkWolf448> Cytuję: 1. <PushUpek> DarkWolf448: każdy komu nie chcą sprzedać tak mówi :D
<DarkWolf448> <PoKrAk> hehehe true
<DarkWolf448> 2. PushUpek> DarkWolf448: w porównaniu do efektów końcowych przejścia na emeryturę, to już wolę marskość wątroby...
<DarkWolf448> <PoKrAk> true
<DarkWolf448> Co Ty na to :D ?
<karmelek> wlosio: przeinstaluj falsha :p
<PoKrAk> to ze spamujesz
<karmelek> bo ostatnio jakies jazdy byly
<wlosio> karmelek  , wpisujesz recznie : wlosio : czy cos naciskasz? :p
<karmelek> tab
<wlosio> karmelek, aa
<Wizard> lol
<szymon_g> :) kazdy kiedys byl poczatkujacy, Wizard
<szymon_g> wlosio, uzywasz flasha od adobe czy jakiegos gnasha?
<szymon_g> DarkWolf448, bsd jest bardziej przyjazna producentom
<kevinek> czesc
<szymon_g> wiesz- piszesz sobie jakas modyfikacje softu, ktora daje ci przewage nad konkurencja etc, nie musisz jej upubliczniac tracac tym samym ta przewage
<szymon_g> cze kevinek
<wlosio> chyba pomogło ;)
<wlosio> oo wlasnie .. miałem pytac , ale zawsze zapominam
<wlosio> da sie odpalic natywnie pod pingwinkiem .. pliki z freebsd/
<wlosio> ?
<szymon_g> nie
<szymon_g> ztcw
<szymon_g> w sensie: binarki?
<wlosio> nie nie
<wlosio> pliki serwerowe gry
<szymon_g> bo np skrypty to co innego
<szymon_g> wiec pewnie binarki
<szymon_g> jaka to gra?
<wlosio> tzn odpala sie je za pomoca " ./start   ./stop ^^
<szymon_g> pewnie jest wersja linuksowa /badz ta ktora uzywasz jest wlasnie linuksowa/?
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyOgEydXLwQ&feature=player_embedded :D
<wlosio> metin2.... pliki sa robione chyba amatorsko ( tak sie pytam , bo dreczy mnie wirtualizowanie na dedyku freebsd)
<linc0ln> huj
<szymon_g> odpal file /sciezka/do/pliku
<bikstopa> linc0ln: nie podawaj publicznie hasla do mojego windowsa :/
<szymon_g> wlosio, miedy "(" a pierwszym wyrazem nie dawaj spacji. tak samo jak miedzy ostatnim wyrazem, a przecinkiem (tak, wiem, czepiam sie)
<wlosio> wiem ze napwno trzeba zmienic scierzki do myslq z bsd na ubu/deb'ianowskie
<linc0ln> bikstopa: czemu nie? ;p
<wlosio> okej
<linc0ln> wlosio: nie
<wlosio> na bsd jest /var/db ....
<wlosio> Czekaj sciagne na pulpit  start.sh
<szymon_g> macie juz stabilnego firefoxa4?
<wlosio> nie nie    -   ja uzywam google chrome ... albo chromiuma.. co za roznica...
<Wizard> szymon_g: nie
<Admc> szymon_g: a jest? ja mam RC
<szymon_g> Wizard, no, jasne. z wiedza o IRCu to sie urodziles, prawda ;)
<szymon_g> Admc, no, juz niby wyszedl. przynajmniej na dp o tym pisza
<Admc> chyba wczoraj mi się zaktualizowało
<Admc> bo wczoraj wyskoczyło mi okienko, że firefox się aktualizuje
<wlosio> jaki format ma najwieksza kompresje?
<wlosio> 7z  na maksa skompresuje/
<wlosio> ?
<szymon_g> tak, ztcw- tak
<Wizard> szymon_g: jaką wiedzą o ircu?
<snaker1> witam
<snaker1>  czy cpuinfo może kłamać ,jeśli chodzi o flagi ?
<Admc> wlosio: uha lepiej kompresuje ale trzeba go odpalać przez wine
<szymon_g> no, o tym mi napisales (czy tez cos innego)? <Wizard> szymon_g: nie
<Admc> wlosio: ostatnio czytałem porównanie na dp
<Wizard> szymon_g: o firefoksie
<Wizard> ;P
<szymon_g> a, o to. :)
<szymon_g> btw, win7 nie wymaga juz restartu po instalacji sterow do sieciowki o.O
<wlosio> ja akurat mowie i linuksowym kompresatorze ( prawy i dodaj do archiwum)
<Admc> szymon_g: w linuxie to jest już od 20 lat i nikt się tym nie przejmuje
<wlosio> a wine nie uzywam , teraz mam triala vmware i na windowsie nazrazie wszystko siue odpala ,gry na opengl i dx8 tez
<szymon_g> Admc, od 20u? watpie ;)
<szymon_g> btw, ztcw mozliwosc ladowania i wyladowywania modulow bez potrzeby restartow wprowadzono w, zdaje sie, '96 roku
<Admc> wlosio: Ale po co ładować cały system skoro potrzebuję jednej aplikacji co akurat dobrze działa pod wine
<wlosio> http://www.wrzuc.to/ERE9WAi.wt obadaj ktos to , folder channel celowo nie jest 100% , takie cos odpali ? .
<wlosio> Admc , ja uzywam do gier
<wlosio> gry  od opengl , do direxc 8 laduja sie bez problemowo
<Admc> wlosio: to nie lepiej mieć windowsa normalnie?
<wlosio> nie chcem i sie 3ech minut  czekac az sie zaladuje wszystko ;/
<wlosio> wole takiego łubunta odpalic w kilka sekund ,  i odpalic maszyne w kilka sekund z windowsem na niej
<Admc> wlosio: chyba że grać w jakieś gry sprzed 10 lat to pewnie nie widać dużego spadku wydajności
<Admc> grasz*
<wlosio> W zasadzie.. nie znam rocznika , ale ciesze sie ze Call of Duty 2 dzila i Praetorians :)
<wlosio> bez problemowo i te gry mi wystaczaja by sie cieszyc ;)
<wlosio> zabawa
<Admc> wlosio: A CoD2 nie działa przypadkiem pod wine?
<szymon_g> tak
<szymon_g> dziala calkiem sprawnie
<wlosio> a nie wiem , ja wine nie uzywam od .... prawie roku ;]
<szymon_g>  /no, chyba ze nowsze wine cos sp*erdolilo/
<Admc> wlosio: Bo trzymać windowsa na virtualu dla dwóch gier to wg mnie marnotrawstwo
<szymon_g> a trzymanie go na dysku toto juz nie jest ;)?
<wlosio> nie , uzywam tez do drukowania , bo cups robi zawsze jajca na Łubuncie po zainstalowaniu cupsow
<wlosio> i skanowania
<Admc> wlosio, szymon_g: Ja mam dysk 100 GB to muszę oszczędzać miejsce
<wlosio> skanera łubunt nie widzi kompletnie
<wlosio> a ja mam 82GB l)
<Admc> wlosio: było kupić sprzęt który działa na linuxie to nie miałbyś takich jaj
<Admc> wlosio: ja mam drukarkę i skaner hp i sobie chwalę
<wlosio> sprzet byl kupowany wczesniej ... innowacja o przesiadce na pingwina byla duuzo pózniej
<wlosio> osobiscie , druga drukarka dzial bez problermu
<wlosio> i jest starsza
<Admc> wlosio: zastanawiam się, czy nie lepiej kupić drukarkę za 200 zł niż system za 300
<wlosio> Cannon Ip3000 dziala bez problemu... (stara) ,a nowa Brother DCP38X juz nie  (nowsza)
<Wizard> :D
<Admc> wlosio: przecież na stronie brothera są stery pod linuxa
<szymon_g> zawsze mozna sie pobawic w wirtualizacje bezposrednia /vt-d na intelu/ ;)
<wlosio> wiem , po ich instalacji system zwalka kilka krotnie.. wiec podziekuje ;d
<Admc> lol
<wlosio> i sa problemy przy wylaczaniu
<Wizard> szymon_g: ale to będzie obejście probelmu, a nie rozwiązanie
<wlosio> cos z init.d costam .. po ich wywalniu problem znika ;]
<Admc> wlosio: a nie widziałem twojego tematu na forum?
<wlosio> a nie wiem ;]
<Admc> pytałeś się, może by ktoś odpowiedział
<szymon_g> eeetam. trza tylko miec procek z obsluga tego, do tego mobo i bios musi wspierac. do tego jakichs lepszy program wirtualizacyjny... i voila!
<wlosio> zadko tak zagladam ... zalezy tez jakie forum ?; ]
<Admc> ?
<szymon_g> ;_
<szymon_g> ;)
<jacekowski> wlosio: ort
<wlosio> ale najpiekniesze dni z pingwinem byly jak mialem Aurox'a i Knoppinx'a :D
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<wlosio> to byly systemy :D
<Admc> wlosio: a kiedy to było mniej więcej?
<wlosio> zależy co było , zrobiła się wielowątkowość :P
<Admc> bo wydaje mi się, że w tamtych czasach to nawet neta nie miałem
<wlosio> ja ściągałem 3 dni! Pamiętam! :D
<Admc> i jechałem na Windowsie ME zapgrejdowanym z 98
<szymon_g> wlosio, g*wno prawda. ja pamietam czasy rh7* i mandrake'a- i nigdy bym ich nie wspominal z lezka w oku
<szymon_g> teraz widac, tj. w ciagu ostatnich kilku lat, postep na desktopie
<wlosio> dokładnie.
<wlosio> w krótkim czasie... :)
<Admc> nie wiem czemu ludzie tak nie lubili Windowsa ME, to był całkiem dobry system jak na windows
<Admc> działał lepiej niż 98
 * szymon_g chcialby, by jego dzwiekowka byla bezproblemowo i w pelni obslugiwana przez linuksa
<szymon_g> Admc, mi 98 dzialalo lepiej
<wlosio> Windows 2000 był nie zły :)
<Admc> ja tam nie wiem z ME przeskoczyłem od razu na NT 5.1 (XP)
<harcesz> ma ktoś pomysł jak wyszukać duży plik tekstowy bez rozszerzenia pośród faptylliarda plików .txt ?
<wlosio> ja z 2000 :).. na XP.... , chociaż mam jeszcze orgyginalny nośnik z ksiązeczką i keyem z Windows 95.
<wlosio> ctrl + f? xD
<wlosio> jeśli znasz jego nazwę ..
<Admc> u ojca w pracy był 2000 a serwer na jakimś linuxie, niestety nie było monitora podłączonego więc nie mogłem sprawdzić jaki
<harcesz> wlosio: wtedy bym nie pytał
<wlosio> :D
<Admc> ja tam nigdy nie widziałem oryginalnego pudełka od windowsa
<harcesz> a wyszukiwanie ubuntu pada przy 663 katalogach z 500 plikami każdy
<wlosio> no to posortuj wg. wielkości pliku malejąco ....
<Admc> w sensie z zewnątrz
<harcesz> ....
<harcesz> wlosio: nie pytam o zabawy w gui bo to nie jest opcja przy tym rzędzie wartości
<Admc> pierwsza oryginałka to OEM co mam dołączony do laptopa i którego wywaliłem
<wlosio> a co z nim nie tak ?
<Admc> co to za ucieszka?
<Admc> ucieczka*
<wlosio> od ?.
<wlosio> to te .sh z frebsd , http://www.wrzuc.to/ERE9WAi.wt , da sie odpalic je na Linuksie ?.
<wlosio> tzn odpalac sie odpala... potem wszystko znika ( pelna paczka ma 1 gb... )
<wlosio> w 1 sec.. :p
<wlosio> zresztą pod wine działa nawet "Black Ops".. wiec... wiele gier odpali pod wine.....
<linc0ln> hhsshhhszhsnhshs
<wlosio> linc0ln: interesująca wypowiedź
<wlosio> ;]
<linc0ln> tak
<snaker1> czy na debianie można ustawić te same flagi kompilatora jak na gentoo ?
<malpowiec> jakis blad w ubuntu portu 631/tcp IPP  nie mozna zamknac
<linc0ln> cups?
<malpowiec> ja
<wlosio> z/w
<wlosio>  ;)
<linc0ln> /etc/init.d/cups stop ...
<linc0ln> z roota
<malpowiec> nic
<linc0ln> co pisze?
<linc0ln> to wyjeb cups cale haahahah
<malpowiec> wyjebany jest
<linc0ln> ...
<linc0ln> a reboota dalkes?
<linc0ln> dales*
<malpowiec> ta przejechalem nmapem i otwarty byl dalej, moment
<linc0ln> jakie ubu>?
<malpowiec> 10.10
<malpowiec> cups a cupsys :)
<Wizard> snaker1: można
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem jak i jaki jest sens
<snaker1> wizard już to wiem
<snaker1> czy należy coś updatować ,czy zmiany działają natychmiast ?
<Wizard> snaker1: jak zmiany działają natychmiast
<Wizard> zastanawiam się co ty chcesz osiągnąć :/
<snaker1> znasz się na flagach kompilatora gcc ?
<peter_felching> Witam. Czy ktoś mógłby mi polecić działający system notyfikacji w tray-u dla thunderbirda?
<Wizard> snaker1: troszkę
<Wizard> nigdy jakoś specjalnie nie przywiązywałem do nich wagi
<snaker1> jakie są różnice pomiedzy os ,o2 ?
<Wizard> os to optymalizacja rozmiaru binarki, o2 optymalizacja szybkości
<snaker1> a o3 ?
<Wizard> man gcc se poczytaj :/
<Wizard> i to jest wielkie O
<Wizard> a nie małe
<malpowiec> o3 moze nie wypalic zawsze
<Wizard> O3 to chyba "najszybciej"
<snaker1> jakie byś radził ustawić na Duronie ?
<Wizard> nie polecam
<Wizard> snaker1: -02 -pipe
<malpowiec> instrukcje
<snaker1> o3 będzie za duże ?
<Wizard> o3 wypieprza większość programów
<Wizard> pytam ponownie, co chcesz osiągnąć?
<DarkWolf448> o0
<DarkWolf448> oO
<DarkWolf448> :D
<snaker1> ustawiam flagi przed kompilacją
<snaker1> jak korzustać z ccache ?
<snaker1> trzeba coś dodatkowo wpisywać po jego zainstalowaniu ?
<szymon_g> snaker1, jesli nie musisz inaczej, to uzywaj -o2
<snaker1> ok
<Wizard> snaker1: a co będziesz kompilował?
<Wizard> bo jak jajko, to gdzieś w readme są wytyczne odnośnie flag
<snaker1> kernela 2.6.36
<snaker1> mam flagi dokładnie pod ten cpu
<Wizard> no to świetnie
<snaker1> pamiętem że źle działały na gentoo
<snaker1> ale zobacze jak będzie teraz
<snaker1> na gentoo byłem bardzo krótko
<snaker1> dlatego zapomniałem jak to jest z tymi flagami
<Wizard> nie skomentuję, choć mam ochotę :)
<Wizard> snaker1: zastanawia mnie po co bawisz się w kompilację kernela i flagi kompilatora?
<Wizard> jakiś sprzęt ci nie działa?
<snaker1> lubię się bawić
<snaker1> może będę miał więcej fpsów :D
<snaker1> spróbuje poza tym przejść na stary driver ide - bo jest obsługiwany jako Sata
<snaker1> HDD
<Wizard> mhm, co do fps to wątpię
<Wizard> możesz zyskać nawyżej szybszy boot
<snaker1> jak bym miał lepszy sprzęt to może bym się tym nie zainteresował
<snaker1> Wizard mogę równie dobrze spowolnić cały system
<Wizard> tak pewnie będzie
<snaker1> tunningowanie systemu pliku daje czasami bardzo dużo
<Wizard> jak się zabiorę w końcu za gentoo, to może mi się będzie chciało tak bawić
<Admc> ja tak się zapytam
<snaker1> podchodzę do tego poważnie
<Admc> co takiego jest w tym gentoo, że wszyscy się jarają?
<Wizard> nic
<Wizard> ja się nie jaram
<snaker1> jesteś na nim zmuszony do kompilacjii jeśli idziesz za handbookiem
<Admc> ja rozumiem że własna kompilacja itp ale czy jest coś co ma duże znaczenie?
<Wizard> nie
<Admc> lol
<Wizard> Admc: powtarzam, nie jaram się
<Wizard> po prostu parę rzeczy jest tam wygodnie zrobionych, i chyba jest to najlepsze distro na ppc
<Admc> to ja wolę mieć gotowe do pracy ubu w godzinę niż czekać cały dzień aż się gnome skompiluję
<Wizard> właśnie ze względu na to, że upraszcza kombinowanie
<Wizard> Admc: ja też
<winter> gnome się akurat długo nie kompiluje
<Admc> ppc? masz starego maca?
<Wizard> ta, mam
<Wizard> na os x działa szybciutko, a na debianie się wlecze
<malpowiec> :)
<Admc> mam Intel Celerona M 410 (1,46 GHz) to u mnie cholernie długo by się kompilowało
<snaker1> Wizard to zależy od wielu rzeczy
<Admc> to czemu nie używasz os x?
<Admc> przecież to bazuje na bsd, też unix
<Wizard> już mówię
<Wizard> bo potrzebuję javy6 i intellij
<Admc> samo jądro kompilowało  się u mnie około sześciu godzin, więc dziękuję
<Admc> wolę paczkę deb co instaluje się w dwie minuty
<Wizard> Admc: ja też
<Wizard> ale jak mówiłem, są plusy dodatnie i plusy ujemne :D
<Admc> no cóż, powodzenia z gentoo
<Admc> może uda ci się je ujarzmić
<snaker1> Admc na jakim cpu ?
<Admc> snaker1 już pisałem
<Admc> snaker1: Intel Celerona M 410 (1,46 GHz)
<snaker1> admc ile to ma cache ?
<Admc> chyba 1 MB L2
<Admc> choć nie jestem pewien
<snaker1> Nie jest taki zły
<Admc> zaraz sprawdzę w specyfikacji
<Admc> w połączeniu z ATI Radeonem Xpress 200M daje sprzęt który nadaje się co najwyżej do wyświetlania pulpitu
<snaker1> Admc jak upchałeś wszystkie moduły to musiało się długo kompilować
<Wizard> Admc: jak studiowałem i miałem czas to na gentoo zęby zjadłem
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> także powodzenie nie będzie potrzebne
<snaker1> Admc ja mam 64kb cache
<Wizard> tylko musi mi się zachcieć
<Admc> snaker1: wywaliłem większość modułów
<Admc> zostawiłem tylko te do mojego sprzętu
<snaker1> Admc zależy co chcesz uruchamiać na czymś takim
<snaker1> ubuntu może ci chodzić tak jak u Debian na Duronie 600
<Admc> mam specyfikację
<Admc> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27148
<Admc> chętnie bym popykał w jakieś gierki stare jak za danych lat ale cóż
<Admc> większość przycina jak cholera
<Admc> dzięki ci ATI za brak własnościowych sterów do mojej karty
<malpowiec> dali dupy
<snaker1> tutaj masz gry na linuxa http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080510052539217/Games.html
<malpowiec> ja pamietam na PIII 700mhz system przez praktycznie 24h w kompilacji lecial
<Admc> wiecie może co oznacza Execute Disable Bit?
<snaker1> jest tam większość najlżejszego softu
<Admc>  bo mam coś takiego w biosie
<Admc> i ubu pluje się że jest włączone
<malpowiec> zabezpieczenie ale zlamane?
<Admc> To co, nikt nie wie co to Execute Disable Bit? Myślałem że jakiś prolinuxowiec będzie wiedział
<Admc> zaginam czasoprzestrzeń, przez chwilę miałem ujemny ping
<Admc> xD
<jacekowski> Admc: NX
<jacekowski> Admc: na co ci to wiedziec?
<jacekowski> Admc: to jest bit w pagetable ze strona jest niewykonywalna
<Admc> Bo jak loguję się na tty to ubuntu się pluje że to jest włączone
<Admc> a jak to wyłączę to juz się nie pluje
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<Admc> ale często mi się to włącza spowrotem jak resetują sie ustawienia biosu
<jacekowski> moze byc wlaczone
<Admc> dzięki za wyjaśnienie
<jacekowski> w biosie tylko wlaczasz wylaczasz support dla tego
<jacekowski> system potem sobie sam robi co chce
<Admc> znalazłem dłuższą definicję, nie wiem czy jest wiarygodna ale rozwiała moje wątpliwości: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX-bit
<DarkWolf448> O, Adam cześć :)
<Admc> Cześć
 * DarkWolf448 zaraz wróci, idzie do osiedlowego :)
<sysek> DarkWolf448: jak do kibla bedziesz szedl, tez napis
<Admc> :)
<snaker1> zastanawiam się dlaczego w pliku .config kernela mam opcję CONFIG_KSM=y - w menuconfig natomiast jest ona wyłączona .Plik był zapisywany .
<sysek> snaker1: to wina ruskich
<ChaosEngine> snaker1: wiele rzcey jest albo wymuszinych zależnościami albo po prostu tam jest bez pryczyny, olej to i zaufaj temu co Ci make (x/g/menu)config wyprodukował
<julek> a moze jakas "nadrzedna" opcja jest wylaczona?
<snaker1> Enable KSM for page merging --jest puste
<julek> wtedy te "wewnetrzne" sa domyslne i olewane
<snaker1> wyszedłem ,zapisałem . Otworzyłem .config i znowu CONFIG_KSM=y
<Wizard> julek: o/
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> chciałem się przywitać tylko, bo lecę z roboty
<Wizard> :P
<snaker1> to dlatego że .config nie jest jedynym plikiem w którym zmiany się zapisują
<julek> moze .config jest tylko do odczytu
<julek> zapisz moze pod inna nazwa
<julek> i zobacz
<snaker1> nie on się zapisał w /mm/Kconfig a to inny pli
<snaker1> k
<julek> uzywasz menuconfig? hmm...
<snaker1> tylko nie wiem czy zostanie uwzględniony i w jaki sposób
<malpowiec> wywalilem cups-a calkowicie i update maneger chce mi go jeszcze raz zainstalowac ciekawa ideologia ubuntu
<wlosio> łe..... nic nie dała reinstalka... flash pada jak mucha , jakieś sugestie? ( x64)?.
<Admc> chyba można to zablokować w synapticu
<julek> malpowiec: moze jest w zaleznosciach do jakiegos gnome-printer, czy czegos innego?
 * DarkWolf448 wrócił
<DarkWolf448> Jeszcze mnie ze śmieciami wysłali :D
<Admc> Darkwolf448 zaraz pójdzie do kibla
<malpowiec> julek: jak sprawdzic teraz te zaleznosci jak dalem na kompletne usuniecie cupsa
<DarkWolf448> Adam: :P
<DarkWolf448> Właśnie byłem tylko nie pisałem XD
<Admc> czemu?
<Admc> pisanie o tym co się robi jest takie pro
<DarkWolf448> Bo mnie przycisnęło :D
<DarkWolf448> Pro :D
<Admc> PS, czemu piszesz do mnie po imieniu a nie po nicku?
<DarkWolf448> Mam taki odruch, nie tylko tutaj ;0
<DarkWolf448> *;)
<julek> Admc: twoj nick ciezko wymowic
<julek> i nie jest pr0
<Admc> ciężko?
<Admc> A-dy-my-cy
<Admc> albo
<Admc> a-de-em-ce
<DarkWolf448> Adymyc
<DarkWolf448> Ja tak wymawiam :)
<julek> ustaw sobie BloodySpider449
<julek> to bedziesz pr0
<wlosio> jaki najlepszy flash?
<DarkWolf448> Adobe
<Admc> Adobe 10.3 beta
<Admc> u mnie działa najszybciej
<DarkWolf448> A nie lepiej 10.2 stable? 3 powinna niedługo wyjść i zaktualizuje
<malpowiec> skad macie 10.3 beta?
<Admc> z adobe labs
<DarkWolf448> Gra ktoś z Was w Quake Live ?
<wlosio> beta? ... czekaj ... wczoraj bety nie było na stronie adobea
<Admc> ja wolę zwykłego Quake II
<DarkWolf448> http://www.quakelive.com/
<Admc> wlosio: ta beta to już chyba od miesiąca jest
<DarkWolf448> Na silniku trójki, tylko, że w przeglądarce :D
<DarkWolf448> Pełny ekran, itp. :)
<wlosio> Admc, to czemu ja  jej nie zauwarzyłem? :PP
<julek> u mnie pewnie i tak by nie poszlo
<DarkWolf448> Z/W
<Admc> wlosio: ja mam ją od miesiąca
<wlosio> Admc, ok ok , sprawdze, ale mnie zaskoczyłeś ze jest beta... ;p
<DarkWolf448> J/J
<julek> DarkWolf448: ile masz lat?
<malpowiec> dobra temat cupsa zalatwiony recznei w sympaticu zrobilem porzadek
<Admc> DarkWolf: to nie gadu-gadu
<wlosio> Admc, dziwne  mam 10.2.152.27 w synapticu sprawdzilem
<DarkWolf448> O co chodzi ?
<Admc> w synapticu jej nie ma
<wlosio> a ja mam w synapticu
<wlosio> ;)
<Admc> trzeba ręcznie ściagnąć plik so i wrzucić do to /usr/lib
<wlosio> Admc , screena ci zrobie ze mam w synapticu
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: Wróciłem jednak do FF 3.6, bo 4 nie obsługiwała mi Quake Live, ale jutro jak wyjdzie stable to zainstaluję :)
<Admc> wlosio: Chodziło mi, że bety nie ma w synapticu
<wlosio> a no chyba ze tak
<Admc> libflashplayer.so
<wlosio> czekaj spróbuje wygoglowac beta ( mam nadziej na paczke .deb )
<Admc> zmieniono: czwartek 3 marzec 2011 o 0:14:18
<Admc> w adobe labs jest
<julek> pokazcie screeny
<Admc> tu masz: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer10-3/
<Admc> julek, czego screeny?
<julek> pulpitow
<julek> ech...
<Admc> mój jest na forum
<julek> nie bywam na forum;)
<Admc> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=141988#p821251
<wlosio> dzięki , ooo tar.gz , i  wrzucic to do /usr/lib
<julek> nie mam tam konta nawet:P
<Admc> wlosio: ja akurat wrzuciłem do ~/.mozilla/plugins i też działa
<Admc> nie trzeba się na roota logować
<wlosio> Admc: ja na google chrome siedze ;p
<Admc> trzeba tylko w synapticu flasha 10.2 najpierw wywalić
<Admc> wlosio: a to nie wiem
<wlosio> a to wrzuce do tego /usr/lib
<wlosio> moze tez zadziała
<Admc> nie
<Admc> trzeba wrzucić do /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<Admc> albo /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<wlosio> jaj ;P
<Admc> i co działa?
<wlosio> nie wiem , pierw z synaptica wywale
<wlosio> flash-plugin i flash-installer wywalic nie ? , a potem zainstalowac jeszcze raz?
<Admc> nie
<wlosio> nie , bo mówiłes by pierw z synaptica wywalić :P
<Admc> wywalasz flasha z synaptica a potem ręcznie wrzucasz plik *.so do tego katalogu
<Admc> i już
<wlosio> nooo ok
<Admc> lol
<Admc> kolejna wielka ucieczka
<Admc> DarkWolf448, to co teraz robisz? :3
<mati75> Admc: shell padł
<Admc> w kiblu i osiedlowym już byłeś
<Admc> mati75 a czemu do mnie to adresujesz?
<Admc> a chodzi o tą ucieczkę
<mati75> 16:42 < Admc> lol
<mati75> 16:42 < Admc> kolejna wielka ucieczka
<wlosio> libflashplayer.so , i tylko ten plik podmieniam ? nic wiecej?
<Admc> mati75, już się skapnąłem wcześniej
<wlosio> z tej paczki /
<wlosio> ?
<wlosio> ?
<Admc> wlosio: tak
<wlosio> o..
<Admc> możesz jeszcze ten panel wrzucić to /usr/bin
<Admc> ale bez tego też powinno działać
 * DarkWolf448 przegląda http://www.forum.ubuntu.pl/
<wlosio> oo pod odświerz Druczki do UPC sie pokazaly... ooo kto wie ]
<Admc> oo
<Admc> sprawidziłem
<Admc> i wszystko jasne
<wlosio> ciekawe czy jak zminimalizuje i pójdę 30 minut , to jak zmaksymalizuje to zaś będzie szare
<Admc> DarkWolf44.8 ma 13 lat
<DarkWolf448> 14
<wlosio> Admc to , coś złego że tyle ma ?.
<Admc> nie nie
<Admc> ale już wiadomo czemu się tak zachowuje
<Admc> typowe dla tego wieku
<Admc> pamiętam jak ja się tak zachowywałem
<wlosio> dobra, ja lece, bede za 30 minut , i zdam sprawozdanie z tego flasha ;). Dzięki. pa
<wlosio> ide na afk
<DarkWolf448> Jak się zachowuję ?
<Admc> DakWolf448, za 2-3 lata będziesz wiedział o co mi chodziło
<wlosio> Admc jestem  wcześniej i... flash się nie zawiesił :)  ja sie nie wypowiadam an temat Dark'a to nie wiem o co chodzi.
<wlosio> ;]
<scx> Dzien dobry
<scx> Mam kilka pytan do fanow Androida i maszyn na platformie ARM
<scx> interesuje mnie zakup netbooka (smartbooka?) 7-10.2''
<scx> np. http://vordon.pl/towar.php?52/netbook_vordon_10.2_
<scx> nie interesuja mnie urzadzenia smartphone, tablety czy nettopy
<Admc> scx: daj spokuj
<Admc> spokój*
<Pechowiec> Admc: kodowanie
<Pechowiec> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<scx> 1) Czy ARM 400 MHz + 256 MB RAM poradzi cobie z Androidem 2.1?
<Admc> scx: ja mam podkręconego procka na telefonie do 614 MHz i tak trochę muli
<scx> 2) Czy Android 2.x da sie uzywac przyzwoicie na takim sprzecie (wieksza rozdzielczosc, brak ekranu dotykowego)
<Admc> scx: android bez ekranu dotykowego nie nadaje się praktycznie do użytku
<Admc> scx: kup sobie normalnego netbooka na x86 i postaw na nim ubuntu
<scx> Admc: jest dosyc spora roznica cenowa miedzy 200-400 zl a 1000-1500 zl
<Admc> scx: lepiej kupić sobie telefon, więcej rzeczy zrobisz niż na takim pseudo-laptopie
<szymon_g> amen
<scx> ja potrzebuje sprzetu do: przegladarka WWW, usenet, irc, im + przegladanie dokumentow Office + PDF + zdjec, edycja prostych dokumentow + konsola + X11
<szymon_g> np nokie n810 /chociaz to nie telefon/
<Admc> scx: w androidzie nie ma konsoli
<Admc> takiej prawdziwej
<scx> Admc: pisalem, ze nie potrzebuje komorki/smartphone! jak sobie wyobrazasz edycje tekstu na dotykowym ekranie?
<Admc> scx: tak
<Admc> niektóre telefony mają fizyczną qwerty
<szymon_g> scx, to nie jest ARM, tylko x86 /ten laptop/
<Admc> uuu
<scx> szymon_g: to jest ARM, VIA ma tez licecje na ARM, bodajrze 9
<Admc> na nieoficjalnych portach androida na x86 nie da się instalować aplikacji
<scx> Admc: to jest ARM!
<Admc> wiem
<scx> to po co piszesz o x86?
<szymon_g> o, to sorry. nie wiedzialem ze via produkuje rowniez army :|
<Admc> bo pisałem to jak szymon_g napisał
<Admc> scx: odradzam ci tego netooka na całej linii
<Admc> siedzę trochę w temacie androida i wiem jak działają takie netbooki
<Admc> tam nawet marketu nie ma
<scx> Admc: a jaki inny sprzet < 500 zl do tych zastosowan?
<Admc> scx: opchnąłbym ci mojego laptopa za 500 zł ale nie mam kasy na nowego
<scx> w zasadzie nie interesuje mnie konkretnie Android, moze byc WinCE 5/6 lub jakis Linux z lekkim srodowiskiem
<Admc> scx: 4-5 letni laptop za 500 zł ma 1 gb ram i procek 1,46 GHz
<Admc> tak patrzyłem na allegro
<scx> za oswieconymi srodowiskami nie przepadam, black/fluxbox/fvwm nie przypadly mi do gustu, ale IceWM moze byc
<scx> Admc: mam 15-calowego laptopa z i5, 4 GB RAM i dyskiem 500 GB
<scx> nie potrzebuje padaki
 * szymon_g gra w starcrafta
<Admc> scx: no to po co ci netbook?
<scx> tylko sprzetu malego, mobilnego 7-10 cali
<kklimonda> ale ten netbook co go wkleiłeś to będzie padaka
<scx> odnosnie czasu pracy na baterii wystarczy mi 1.5h
<scx> kklimonda: ale mala padaka, taka padaczka
<Admc> scx: powiem szczerze, ten netbook to GÓWNO i najlepiej trzymać się od niego z daleka
<scx> a nie kobyla, ktorej nie bede nosil
<Admc> scx: byłby duże problemy z dozbieraniem 500 zł?
<Admc> scx: bo za 1000 zł to już można proponować
<scx> Admc: a co jest za 500 zl?
<Admc> scx: w sumie to nic
<scx> bo z tego widzialem to 200-500 zl roznia sie tylko obudowa
<Admc> scx niż porządnego za taką cenę nie mogę zaproponować
<scx> no moze troche przesadzam, ale ARM 300-532 MHz,128-256 MB RAM
<Admc> chyba że LG GT540 ale to telefon
<scx> przeciez mowie, ze nie potrzebuje telefon
<kklimonda> scx: za tę cenę to chyba tylko HTC G1 ;)
<kklimonda> będziesz miał nawet fizyczną klawiaturę!
<Admc> jakby dokupić do niego klawiaturę na bluetooth (100 zł) to będzie ok
<scx> jak chce w miare przyjemnie przegladac strony + edytowac teksty
<Admc> to zapomnij o czymś takim za 500 zł
<kklimonda> scx: ale za te pieniądze nie kupisz nic na czym będzie się przyjemnie przeglądać strony, i edytować teksty
<kklimonda> scx: najlepsze netbooki mają co najwyżej akceptowalne klawiatury.
<scx> kklimonda: pracowalem na malym sprzecie i takie rozmiary mi nie przeszkadzaja
<scx> natomiast pisanie na telefonie nawet z klawiatura QWERTY to dla mnie masakra
<scx> prawde mowiac zastanawialem sie nad Nokia Booklet 3G
<Admc> scx: to kup klawiaturę na bluetooth i będzie się pisało pierdyliard razy lepiej niż na netbooku
<scx> ale za taka cene oczekiwalbym jednak troszke czegos lepszego
<scx> Booklet z 2 GB RAM. Windows 7 Pro i 320 GB bybly w porzadku
<Admc> http://s1.blomedia.pl/komorkomania.pl/images/karolina/2007.05/21/klawiatura_1.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4kq6398> (at s1.blomedia.pl)
<Admc> na takim czym można było już pisać wygodnie
<kklimonda> scx: po co ci windows pro?
<scx> Admc: twierdzisz, ze klawiatura do smartphone jest lepsza od netbookowej?
<Tyczek> http://www.maxprograms.pl/arty/images/spv/m5000-2.jpg
<Tyczek> Ja mam to. :P
<scx> wybacz, ale chyba nnie masz pojecia o czym mowisz
<Tyczek> Pisze się znakomicie. ;P
<Admc> sck: tak
<scx> np. taka: http://allegro.pl/etui-klawiatura-pokrowiec-tablet-7-usb-hit-i1504129061.html
<scx> to jakas masakra
<kklimonda> scx: ale on ci wkleił pełnowymiarową ;)
<scx> kklimonda: spojrzalem na obrazek Tyczka
<scx> Admc: nie chce takiej pelnowymiarowej klawiatury
<Admc> scx: są przecież mniejsze, ja ci tylko przykład podałem
<scx> ja chce sobie trzymac tego netbooka np. na lezaco
<scx> a nie stawiac stacje dokujaca, podpinac mysz, klawiature, ethernet i zewnetrzny monitor
<scx> od tego mam laptopa, ktorego niestety nie wezme na kolana, bo moglbym zostac co najwyzej wujkiem
<Admc> scx: to ile waży ten laptop
<Admc> ?
<scx> Admc: ale te mniejsze sa beznadziejne
<scx> mialem okazje korzystac z czego takiego:
<scx> http://allegro.pl/etui-klawiatura-pokrowiec-tablet-7-usb-hit-i1504129061.html
<scx> i mialem porowanie do klawiatury bodajrze w EeePC
<scx> Admc: nie chodzi tylko o wage, ale i temperature :p
<Admc> scx: to masz chłodzenie gówniane
<scx> Admc: raczej wydajny sprzet
<Admc> mój nie grzeje tak bardzo
<scx> MacBook grzal sie jeszcze bardziej
<scx> takie uroki malego sprzetu z dobrym procesorem
<Admc> scx: skoro taki bogacz jesteś że cię stać na macbooka to czemu żal ci dołożyć 500 zł do netbooka
<Admc> ?
<scx> dlaczego bogacz? dlatego ze wydalem 5000 zl na MacBooka? na inne laptopy tez sie tyle wydaje
<malpowiec> Dell latitude e4300 2 lata temu 6.5tys zl
<malpowiec> przyklad
<scx> nie potrzebuje teraz koniecznie netbooka
<scx> tylko jako dodatkowy sprzet
<scx> nie wiem czy przemoge sie, zeby z czegos takiego korzystac
<Admc> scx: ja zamierzam wydać 2000 zł, na dobry sprzęt i widziałem dobre laptopy po tej cenie
<scx> jestem w stanie wydac 200-500 zl na probe
<Admc> scx: po za tym widziałem specyfikację macbooka i szału nie ma
<scx> ale wyrzucic 1500 to troche sporo
<Admc> połowę wydasz na jabłuszko
<malpowiec> hehe
<scx> Admc: nie pisalem ze MB jest super-wydajny
<kklimonda> scx: ale jak kupisz coś za grosze, to to będzie do niczego, i nie będziesz z tego korzystać
<scx> od tego mam laptopa z i5
<scx> MB jest dosyc wydajny jak na swoje rozmiary
<scx> tzn ma C2D a rozmiar ekranu to 13 cali
<kklimonda> Admc: maków się nie kupuje by mieć najlepszą wydajność za tę cenę.
<Admc> kklimonda: tylko żeby szpanować ogryzkiem
<Admc> wiem
<malpowiec> dobrze napisane
<scx> Admc: jak dla mnie mogliby schowac ten ogryzek, tylko oszpeca obudowe
<scx> zreszka tylko 2-3 razy pojawilem sie publicznie z MB
<Admc> scx: ale ludzie się tym podniecają
<scx> to byl laptop do domu
<Admc> ;P
<kklimonda> Admc: nie, po prostu apple sprzedaje najlepszy pakiet - możesz kupić komputery, telefony, APki i wszystko się ładnie ze sobą integruje
<Admc> kklimonda: gadasz jak jakiś fanatyk apple
<malpowiec> sprzet jest estetyczny
<Admc> ja mam telefon htc, lapka toshiby i też się ładnie integrują
<kklimonda> Admc: ale nie tak ładnie.
<Admc> malpowiec: mi sprzęt apla się nie podoba
<scx> Admc: w OS X programy sie znacznie lepiej integruja
<malpowiec> zalezy jak na to patrzec
<Admc> powiem jeszcze więcej, izłomy są brzydkie!
<kklimonda> a OSX to system który idealnie połączył uniksowatość z usability.
<scx> klient Email, iPhotos, ksiazka telefonicza - wszystko jest zintegrowane
<Admc> scx: mam to samo pod nazwą kalendarz google
<malpowiec> interfejs apple ma na 6
<scx> ba. mozesz sobie synchronizowac te dane za pomoca iSync
<malpowiec> za ten interfejs placisz
<Admc> malpowiec: interfejs apple jest brzydki
<malpowiec> ze nie jest to na win tylko na bsd
<Admc> i nie można go dostosować
<Admc> jedyne co to możesz tapetę zmienić
<kklimonda> mało kto chce go dostosowywać
<scx> Admc: w ktorym miejscu interfejs jest brzydki?
<kklimonda> większość ludzi po prostu go używa
<malpowiec> brzydki ladnyto kwestia gustu o tym sie nie dyskutuje
<scx> moglbym to powiedziec o XP Luna, ubuntu
<malpowiec> uzytecznosc jego
<scx> moze nawet 7
<scx> ale nie OS X
<Dreadlish> elo
<malpowiec> reasumujac ubuntu na jakims dobranym obrze sprzetowo markowym laptopie jest dl amnie wyzej niz mac
<malpowiec> np
<kklimonda> cóż, dla mnie też - ale ja raczej patrzę na Ubuntu jako na system który ma potencjał, a nie który już teraz jest lepszy.
<scx> Admc: ciekawe jak za pomoca tego kalendarza stworzysz kartki okolicznosciowe, zapiszesz w PDF, wygenerujesz galerie zdjec na strone, utworzysz fotokasty
<kklimonda> a potem wyślesz do drukarni.. chociaż ten ficzer w PL chyba nie działa
<scx> no jest tam funkcja odbitek przez internet ale nigdy z tego nie korzystalem
<scx> nie wiem czy w Polsce to mozliwe
<malpowiec> kklimonda to wlasnei mialem na mysli piszac
<scx> w kazdym badz razie programy apple o wiele bardziej integruja sie ze sobo i innymi uslugami
<scx> Admc: wracajac do netbooka: czy istnieje cos podobnego do tego ustrojstwa Nokii, ale z 2-4 GB RAM i dyskiem 320 GB?
<malpowiec> bo sa idiotoodporne i przemyslane tak zeby nie trzeba byl w konsoli pisac
<scx> podobnego w sensie do 10.x'', 12 h pracy
<Admc> sry, coś mi router szwankował i przez to nie dochodziły mi wasze wiadomości
<scx> malpowiec: mowisz o os x? tu nie chodzi o korzystanie z konsoli
<Admc> coś pisaliście do mnie?
<scx> w Windows nie masz takiej integracji programow
<scx> Admc: tak, odnosnie tego netbooka
<scx> Admc: wracajac do netbooka: czy istnieje cos podobnego do tego
<scx> ustrojstwa Nokii, ale z 2-4 GB RAM i dyskiem 320 GB?
<scx> podobnego w sensie do 10.x'', 12 h pracy
<scx> Admc: ^^
<Admc> za 500 zł?
<Admc> nie
<scx> nie za 500
<Admc> a za ile
<Admc> ?
<scx> przeciez mowie podobne do Nokii
<kklimonda> 1200
<scx> 1500
<scx> 1500-2000
<Admc> podaj linka do specyfikacji tego bookleta
<scx> a, i w tym przypadku koniecznie x86/x86_64
<Admc> czy co to jest
<wlosio> dupa z tego flasha.... wysypuje sie dalej ... ale nic .. nie można mieć wszystkiego :>
<malpowiec> scx na atomie chcesz leciec ? EFI potrzebujesz?
<scx> Admc: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nokia+booklet+3g
<scx> malpowiec: EFI? do czego?
<kklimonda> wlosio: jak masz wersję 64bitową to poszukaj 64bitowego flasha
<scx> wlosio: polecam Windows 7, o wiele mniej problemow
<malpowiec> bo bym wiedzial czy szukacie czegos co ja szukam
<scx> Admc: na tym netbooku x86 chcialbym Windows 7 Pro
<wlosio> scx  po mim trupie Windows 7 zainstaluje!
<scx> wlosio: niby dlaczego?
<Admc> scx: po co siedzisz na linuxowym ircu?
<kklimonda> scx: win xp lepiej by działał
<Admc> scx: skoro zachwalasz mac osx i windowsa
<scx> Admc: o, widze ze prawie jak na myapple, gdy nie chwalisz jedynie-slusznego-systemu to od razu pytanie co tutaj robisz
<kklimonda> Admc: też wychwalam kiedy ma to sens. Szkoda by było założyć klapki na oczy, i udawać, że jestesmy najlepsi pod słońcem.
<kevinek> Admc: wiec nie mozna tutaj napisac niz pozytywnego o innym systemie?
<scx> Admc: siedze, bo pytalem o Androida i/lub netbooka z ARM z linuksem
<kevinek> tez nie rozumiem tego zachowania
<scx> poza tym rowniez korzystam z Linuksa
<wlosio> scx , nie będę się tłumaczyć! -.- , wybór systemy to kwestia gustu, Windows mi nie przypadł do gustu..
<wlosio> zresztą nie bedę co 3 miechy systemy robił ...
<wlosio> Idź na Windowsowskie IRC -.-
<scx> wlosio: mam Windows 7 od ponad roku i nic nie musialem robic
<scx> ba, nic sie nie chce zepsuc, zadnych problemow ze sprzetem, niestabilnoscia
<Admc> wlosio: windowsiarze mają nk i facebooka
<wlosio> scx, to ty chyba tylko internet przeglądasz ;]
<Admc> oni nie używają irc
<Admc> ;)
<wlosio> Admc,  a no racja... zapomniał bym... :P
<scx> nic nie sypie bledow, ze rejestr sie rozwalil (co zdarzylo mi sie w 2000/XP)
<scx> wlosio: oprocz takich prostych rzeczy jak przegladanie WWW, edycja dokumentow, czasem gry
<wlosio> scx... Miałem Windows 7 na 2gim dysku , po 3ech miecha sie rozleciał na kawałki ,a Ubuntu mam od Ubu 7.04 czyli od 2007 roku od 4 Miesiąca ... i jechałem na Update-Distro :D , i zero problemów ;]
<kevinek> Admc: znam minimum 20 osob, ktore korzystaja z irca, a maja windowsa
<kevinek> wiec ten argument jest z dupy
<scx> mam RTC (Eclipse), Bada IDE
<Admc> kevinek: to był żart jak nie załapałeś
<kevinek> ok, nie zalapalem
<scx> Admc: wlasnie korzystam z irssi pod Windows
<scx> wlosio: jesli chodzi o problemy z aktualizacja, to to jest domena wlasnie Ubuntu
<szymon_g> +1
<scx> ze system lubi sie posypac przy upgrade do nowej wersji
<scx> wiec nie wiem co robiles temu Win 7 skoro Ubuntu przezylo
<kklimonda> dobrze zadbane Ubuntu nie ma problemów z aktualizacjami. Ale dobrze zadbany Windows też problemów nie ma.
<Szycha> <scx> Admc: wlasnie korzystam z irssi pod Windows --- mam nadzieje, ze poprzez ssh a nie przez cygwina.
<scx> Szycha: przez Cygwina oczywiscie, po co przez SSH?
<Admc> uuu
<scx> co u?
<wlosio> scx ,a czy napisalem ze mialem problemy z aktualizacja/
<wlosio> ??
<Szycha> scx, bo z tego co pamietam na windowsie ta pseudo binarka irssi ssala okrutnie
<Admc> to uuu to taki  odbłos
<Szycha> chyba ze cos sie zmienilo
<Admc> odgłos*
<kevinek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYzSXdPhJYU
<kevinek> posluchajcie sobie i zakonczcie wasze wascie i zlosci
<scx> Szycha: ssala pod jakim wzgledem? na codzien nie korzystam, ale nie mam powodow do narzekan
<kevinek> wasnie*
<Szycha> chocby to, ze zeby jakikolwiek plugin odpalic trzeba bylo sie nameczyc bardziej niz z postawieniem gentoo
<Szycha> o theme mozna bylo zapomniec
<scx> Szycha: nie bawie sie w takie rzeczy jak theme
<wlosio> kurde.. swap muszę na serwie zwiększyć... -.- ale kwas... xD
<scx> Admc: co z tym netbookiem? masz jakies propozycje?
<Admc> scx: Nopep
<Admc> nope*
<Admc> netbooki mnie nie interesują
<Admc> ale ktoś na forum podawał link do nawet fajnego w dziale "co kupić:
<Admc> z linuxem był w każdym razie
<scx> to co pisales o tej cenie skoro i tak nie miales sensowych propozycji?
<scx> Admc: forum ubuntu?
<Admc> scx: tak
<kklimonda> Alienware M11x jest ponoć genialny
<kklimonda> ale cenę ma z kosmosu
<scx> kklimonda: co to jest?
<scx> wyglada jak kobyla
<scx> niby 11 cali a wydaje sie wieksza od MB 13
<scx> to jakis kloc dla graczy, tak?
<kklimonda> nom, ale ogólnie wszyscy się nim zachwycają.. czy kloc, to sprawa dyskusyjna - cięższy jest niż większość netbooków, ale też można mu więcej pod maskę włożyć
<wlosio> mam pytanie , bawił się ktoś w pisanie po koreańsku / japońsku?. Dałem sobie na Koreański , ale nie wrzuca znaków z hangyl'u ......
<kklimonda> wlosio: zainstaluj, i skonfiguruj, ibus
<scx> kklimonda: netbook ma byc maly, mobilny, lekki
<scx> kklimonda: ten alien to jakies nieporozumienie
<wlosio> ibus jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<scx> jeszcze rozumiem, ze mozna pograc na laptopie 15 cali, moze nawet na 13 w jakies TonyHawk-owate gry, ale nie na 11
<wlosio> jaam 17' i gram ,to na 15' pewqnie tez jest ok
<scx> wlosio: ale to jest 11 cali a nie 17
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ ibus
<wlosio> No command 'ibus' found, did you mean:
<kklimonda> wlosio: język sie instaluje najłatwiej przez Language Support z menu administracja
<scx> na 15 cali mozna w miare spokojnie grac (nie we wszystkie gry, ale nawet co niektore FPSy)
<wlosio> マチトシ Kana  Wchodzi jak w masło :)
<wlosio> reszta nie -.-
<scx> na 13 przyjemnosc jest juz mniejsza, ale jakies Simy, sportowe, wyscigi ujda
<wlosio> na 13?... dobrze by się w jakieś  FIFY grało ;]
<wlosio> boisko akurat prostokątne :D
<kklimonda> wlosio: bo musisz się przełączać między klawiaturami, powinna ci się ikonka pojawićw prawym górnym rogu, jeżeli dobrze skonfigurowałeś.
<scx> wlosio: apt-cache policy ibus
<scx> dpkg -L ibus
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ apt-cache policy ibus
<wlosio> ibus:
<wlosio>   Zainstalowana: 1.3.7-1ubuntu4
<wlosio>   Kandydująca:   1.3.7-1ubuntu4
<wlosio>   Tabela wersji:
<wlosio>  *** 1.3.7-1ubuntu4 0
<wlosio>         500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main amd64 Packages
<wlosio>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<wlosio>      1.3.7-1ubuntu3 0
<wlosio>         500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ ]
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ ]dpkg -L ibus
<wlosio> No command ']dpkg' found, did you mean:
<wlosio>  Command 'dpkg' from package 'dpkg' (main)
<wlosio> ]dpkg: command not found
<winter> :-D
<scx> wlosio: wklej.org a nie floodujesz tutaj
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$
<wlosio> Sorki ... :) rozpędziłem sie ;p
<scx> wlosio: dpkg -L ibus
<wlosio> http://wklej.to/uXpPF
<scx> wlosio: no i nie widzisz, jakie tam masz binarki?
<scx> /usr/bin/ibus-daemon
<scx> /usr/bin/ibus-setup
<wlosio> ibus-setup i demona
<wlosio> le ... ibus dziala tylko na Chinski ... ( pyining)
<wlosio> dobra ide tego słapa powiększyć ... bo bsd sie pluje za bardzo
<sysek> boshe
<sysek> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/03/secret-libya-psyops/
<sysek> lol
<wlosio> omg..
<wlosio> .
<tar-gz> jacekowski: http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/32118/Katowicki_Bit
<kklimonda> kurde, dpkg w końcu, po latach, dorobia się wsparcia dla wielu architektur.
<kklimonda> już straciłem nadzieję, że rpm dogonimy ;)
<wlosio> a co jest nie tak z debami w stosunku do rpmami?
<kklimonda> no nie miały wsparcia dla wielu architektur - nie można było na przykład zainstalować na jednym systemie libc dla i386 i dla amd64 z jednej paczki
<wlosio> aaa D
<wlosio> a ja sie dziwiłem że jak testowałem Fedore że paczek niema na X64... a były razem
<kklimonda> bah, źle napisałem
<wlosio> teraz i  tak nadal jest osobny  i383 i x64
<kklimonda> w Fedorze można zainstalować libc6 dla i386 i libc6 dla amd64 korzystając z paczki o tej samej nazwie
<wlosio> ale zastanawia mnie kiedy ubu będzie na i686 ( czy jakoś tak).
<wlosio> a nie i 386
<kklimonda> już jest od 10.10
<kklimonda> i386 to nazwa architektury
<wlosio> od 10.10 jest standardowo 686?... nawet nie widziałem ;]
<wlosio> to ja wiem
<wlosio> w 686 jest mój procek ;d
<wlosio> Athlon 64 X2
<kklimonda> to nie ma aż takiego wpływu wbrew pozorom
<kklimonda> szczególnie, że zarówno kernel jak i libc były budowane dla różnych architektur od dawna
<wlosio> Yhy ... czyli niema róznicy w zasadzie
<sysek> a nie lpeiej lts uzywac ?
<wlosio> a co ci daje lts?
<wlosio> starsza wersja i tyle ;p
<sysek> stabilnosc ;o
<sysek> i brak unity
<wlosio> y... ja ma 10.10 i tez nie mam Unity... ;]
<sysek> ale bedziesz mial na 11.04
<wlosio> to gnome zainstaluje
<sysek> nie wiadomo jak bedzie wygladac sytuacja z gnome3
<wlosio> w  wersji 2.X.X .. bo gnome3 to takie gówno...
<Admc> można wyłączyć jednym kliknięciem unity w 11.04
<wlosio> jka bedzie gnome3 i Unity... to przejde na Xfce ... ;]
<Admc> śmieszą mnie te komentarze "unity to szajs! zmieniam distro"
<sysek> wlosio: tez dobry pomysl :D
<sysek> Admc: a Ty czego uzywasz :>?
<wlosio> chyba że dadzą możliwość downgradowania gnoma :D
<wlosio> bo KDE4 to jeszcze wieksze g... :) ... nie wiem jak to można używać , jak tego nie da się używać :P
<kklimonda> nie dadzą, ale narazie i tak zostaje gnome 2.x
<wlosio> tak jak ja ;) .
<kklimonda> bo 3.0 nie dało rady wrzucić, za dużo zmian
<wlosio> ja mam obok gnome3 i badziew...
<sysek> nowa piosenka justice w reklamie adidasa
<wlosio> wiele funkcji jeszcze nie działa
<sysek> oO
<kklimonda> gnome3 bardzo fajnie się zapowiada, unity zresztą też
 * sysek rozjebalo mozg
<kklimonda> ale oba marnie działają z zamkniętymi sterownikami nvidia
<sysek> dawac mi nowe justice :O
<wlosio> uważaj że nv ci je otworzy :D
<wlosio> chociaż.... fajnie by było ;]
<kklimonda> nouveau jak najbardziej
<wlosio> No.. za ile ?? im sie uda? za 10 ? 20 lat? -.-
<kklimonda> ale co? Już działa gnome3 i unity na nouveau
<sysek> a na ati ;) ?
<wlosio> hahaha :D ... Linux i Ati :P.
<kklimonda> nouveau ma mniejszą wydajność w grach, ale lepszą wydajność w tych częściach z których korzysta Gnome 3 i Unity.
<sysek> no wybacz, ja mam karte ati
<kklimonda> nvidia ma naprawdę marne sterowniki
<wlosio> Wybacz sysku .. ale jakoś przez tyle lat .... odczuwał to tak że ati nie jest faworytek pingwinów ;p
<wlosio> kurde.. ile literówek
<sysek> podziekujmy ameryce za wywolanie wojny.
<wlosio> ta.. ważne że nie w europie ... :D
<wlosio> Europie ;]
<wlosio> znaczy się Środkowej Europie ^^
<Pitek> QUITS
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> jakim prawem francja ma czelnosc atakowac suwerenny kraj
<wlosio> jezu! kiedy te pier.. Ventrilo na linucha zrobią.. od kilkunastu lat stoi jako 'in developing' ... lebry jedne....
<sysek> to tak jakby do polski nagle litwa sie wbila
<wlosio> wo... to Litwa ma  duże szanse że coś za wojuje
<wlosio> może maks by wszedła 50 - 70 km w głąb kraju ... :P
<Dreadlish> je tam
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> ale to chodzi o to
<Admc> sysek gnome 2
<Dreadlish> i tak mi nie wywietrzą pokoju
<sysek> ze jakis kraj wszedl do jakiegos kraj
<kklimonda> sysek: Francja, i inne kraje, realizują postanowienia ONZ
<sysek> kklimonda: moga mnie cmonknac z tym ONZ
<sysek> co to, ONZ nagle stalo sie organizacja ponad wszystkim?
<wlosio> w tym momęcie kklimonda ma racje ) .. fakt...
<sysek> co oni do powiedzenia
<sysek> to jest ICH kraj
<sysek> i ONI powinni sami sobie pomoc
<Tyczek> To jedź tam i niech Cię ubiją.
<sysek> a po cholere mam tam jechac?
<sysek> moja wojna? nie.
<wlosio> Tymaczek , tarcze z niego sobie zrobią :D
<Tyczek> No to co Cię to obchodzi? ;)
<wlosio> ale sam se zajebał ... zagroził innym krają .. to ma wała kadaf jeden P czy jak mu tam
<rasdel> nie przeklinaj co
<wlosio> pszepraszam .... :P
<kklimonda> sysek: Libia jest częścią ONZ, i musi się podporządkowywać jej postanowieniom.
<sysek> ZENADA
<sysek> ze tak powiem.
<sysek> szkoda, ze ZSRR upadlo.
<kklimonda> nie troluj bez sensu
<sysek> wtedy to byla by wojna.
<wlosio> to byś interneta nie miał :P
<wlosio> nie mogł się napinac na sieci ^^
<sysek> nie troluje, po prostu mam swoje zdanie na ten temat.
<wlosio> nie no.. ok :)
<sysek> poza tym francja lol
<sysek> co to za kraj? kraj arabow.
<sysek> kraj tchorzy.
<kklimonda> sysek: twoim zdaniem jest "szkoda, że ZSRR updało"
<wlosio> a Niemcy??... kraj Turków ;]
<Tyczek> Dopóki nie zaczął mordować swoich ludzi, to go mieli w dupie. A pewnie jakieś korzyści bedą mieli.
<Tyczek> Z tej interwencji.
<sysek> tak, bo szkoda.
<sysek> Tyczek: no proste, kolejny stan ameryki  i ropa ;)
<tar-gz> sysek: uważasz, że Arabowie to tchórze?
<wlosio> taa :D
<sysek> tar-gz: uwazam, ze francja to tchorze. jako kraj.
<wlosio> sysek, masz + u mnie :P
<tar-gz> Francja zawsze była taka francowata.
<sysek> wystarczy przypomniec II Wojne
<sysek> i obietnice zlozona przez Anglie i Francje
<tar-gz> Francja była potęgą za Napoleona.
<wlosio> i tchórzliwa ;d
<wlosio> i też sprzedajna :P
<tar-gz> Gorsza była Ukraina.
<wlosio> o.O aaa ahahaha  " Błąd podczas interpretowania pliku obrazu JPEG (Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x89 0x50)" ... nie no ... xD
<sysek> tak..
<sysek> i teraz PIS i te inne prawicowe ludki pytaja sie 'DLACZEGO NIE MA TAM POLAKOW'
<sysek> boze. co to za absurd
<tar-gz> To Kaddafi wytwarzał mgłe w Smoleńsku!
<Pitek> haha
<sysek> tar-gz: no, to jego wina
<sysek> :D
<tar-gz> http://www.joemonster.org/art/16597/Krotko_o_biezacej_polityce
<wlosio> a to ja dodam w  2:31 słychać strzały!.... xD
<tar-gz> w 2:31,333333333333333 słychać "Ło żesz ja Pi***** Kadafi mgłe wytwarza"
<wlosio> hahahahahaa :D
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu: umiesz wytwarzać mgłe?
<lisu> tar-gz: jasne, jak pod prysznicem za bardzo odkręce kurek z gorącą
<wlosio> wodą
<sysek> dobra, ide pocwiczyc
<lisu> no chyba ze nie wódą
<lisu> sysek: co ćwiczysz?
<lisu> zajoba? :D x)
<sysek> EHE
<sysek> nie no
<wlosio> podnosi hantelki ....w jednej ręce batonik i ćwiczy :D
<sysek> brzuszki, pompki, hantle
<sysek> dzis nie biegalem, wiec sobie pocwicze :o
<tar-gz> fap ... fap .. fap ....
<tar-gz> Tak chyba ćwiczysz.
<wlosio> :D
<lisu> moj brat jak poszedł pocwiczyc na siłownie, to 2 dnia nie mogl sie wyrka o wlasnych silach podniesc
<sysek> tar-gz: razem z Toba misiu <3
<tar-gz> ^^
<wlosio> ;p
<sysek> lisu: szkoda mi hajsu na silownie
<tar-gz> Jedź do Iranu i pocałuj faceta.
<lisu> sysek: od tamtej pory nie  byl x)
<sysek> tar-gz: pszestań taki bydź.
<tar-gz> niy byda już taki. Dycki ino byś chopców całowoł. Jo cie znom giździe jeden a ino dej kusika i dej kusika.
<tar-gz> Zamiast sie jako szwarno lipsta chycić ta szaca szukosz.
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: wez tar-gz stad, bo to zbereznika i Cie obrazal :(
<tar-gz> e dobra bo sie syf na kanale robi.
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: juz daje cynk do piotrka to na bramce tar-gz juz nie przejdzie
<tar-gz> Pfff. Memory fajf. Tar-gz i wszystko jasne
<Dreadlish> wtf??
<lisu> `calc 10 grh in pln
<Przekliniak> lisu: ...
<lisu> no i co
<wlosio> napiszcie coś bo zawiewa nudą ;d
<sysek> http://www.thisisnotporn.net
<sysek> obejrzyj to sobie
<sysek> to nie bedziesz sie nudzil
<sysek> haha
<sysek> najpierw chromium zmienilo logo
<sysek> teraz chrome ;)
<wlosio> no widziszl ][
<foreste> czesc
<szymon_g> hej foreste
<wlosio> cze
<wlosio> ogląda ktoś demoty?
<malpowiec> ktos dokonal nalozenia na gruba2 pass albo zmienil algorytm generujacy hasla na np blowfisha ?
<malpowiec> w 10.10
<wlosio> mam pytanie jest jakiś program na Pingwina typu " Visual Basic ?"  / C#
<szymon_g> to nie jest program, to jest jezyk programowania
<szymon_g> mozesz uzyc Mono (podobne jest chyba do C#- nie wiem, nie znam sie)
<szymon_g> albo np jave badz pythona
<szymon_g> badz c++ + np Qt
<wlosio> C++  w QT?.. oo dobre.. dobrze zabrzmiało , w repo znajde?
<wlosio> chodzi mi o zabawke że zrobie sobie jakiś tam button i klikne w niego i moge  klepać kod... :P ...
<wlosio> co  on tam robi...
<ChaosEngine> wlosio: QTDesigner, KDevelop, CodeBlocks
<ChaosEngine> Anjuta
<ChaosEngine> chodzi Ci pewnie o IDE, tak ?
<szymon_g> wlosio, IDE to np Kdevelop
<szymon_g> ah, ChaosEngine, byles pierwszy. googlowalem za ide ;)
<wlosio> Chaos! Dzienki .. własnie o takim czymś kumpel mówił że ostanie litery jest jak skrót od imienia ;d
<wlosio> szymon_g, pierwsz 3 litery już mnie zraziły :D
<szymon_g> wlosio, nie ma co sie zrazac. ztc slyszalem, qtdesigner + kdevelop zacne sa. ale sie nie znam, nie programuje
<wlosio> chodzi o to że kdevelo kojarzy mi się z kde... a z kde4 mam złe wspomnienia ;p
<wlosio> skoro tak uważasz wrzuce to i sie tym pobawie )
<szymon_g> no, jak nie chcesz pod kde programowac, tylko w Qt niezaleznie od srodowiska, to QTDesigner bedzie ci sluzyl
<sysek> hm
<sysek> fajne to xfce
<tar-gz> sysek: 4.8?
<szymon_g> 4.8 :?
<wlosio> o... qt3 / qt4 ... :P... ale rozbieżność xD
<sysek> tar-gz: no
<wlosio> nie no.. raczej qt4 wezme :P... co za różnica ;]
<foreste> a ja se zrobilem jajko 2.6.38 :P
<wlosio> łoł ;]
<szymon_g> hm... opensuse, fedora czy gentoo sprobowac :?
<wlosio> ja jak z kumplem gadałem o jajkach i kumpel walnoł że ma już 4rte jądro to koleżanki jakoś dziwnie na niego spojrzały...
<wlosio> ... taki szczegół  ;] ... :D
<tar-gz> e "hopacy" http://www.trackfm.pl/news.php dawać.
<tar-gz> Koleś jest nieźle popsuty
<wlosio> oo :P
<wlosio> poznaje te nute
<wlosio> Seksualna niebezpieczna ^^ .
<wlosio> o.O xD haha
<tar-gz> wlosio: zaraz ci pozdro posle
<wlosio> :D
<wlosio> Gdzie sie posyłą ?
<wlosio> a mam
<wlosio>  ;d
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> O jescze ejden będzie
<tar-gz> Wysłałem Ci xD
<wlosio> konto trza mieć  ? , by wysłać? ,bo ja klikam na te pozdrowienia i nic xD
<tar-gz> a nie wiem.
<tar-gz> chyba nie
<tar-gz> http://trackfm.pl/viewpage.php?page_id=2
<wlosio> obserwuj ;d
<wlosio> może moje sie pojawi
<tar-gz> ale badziewa muza :/
<tar-gz> "Ojojoj,ajajajaj, ojojoj ... "
<wlosio> nom
<wlosio> ale nie ma źle
<tar-gz> Kernal Panic?
<tar-gz> Kernel*?
<wlosio> źle przeczytał ;]
<wlosio> KELNER  PANIC ;]
<tar-gz> ja go nie rozumiem.
<wlosio> nie wiesz co to /
<tar-gz> Wiem.
<wlosio> ;P
<tar-gz> Nie zrozumiałem go.
<tar-gz> Czemu ten paździoch nie czyta mojego pozdro?
<wlosio> Nie wiem
<wlosio> d
<wlosio> pewnie nic nie zczaił ;]
<tar-gz> z/w
<wlosio> wyślij jeszcze raz xDD :D
<DarkWolf448> Wiecie, że już wyszła nowa wersja Firefoksa ? 4.0 oficjalna :D
<Admc> lol
<Admc> Ja mam finalną od dwóch dni
<sysek> iksdede
<wlosio> ta...
<DarkWolf448> Mi się nie chciało jej szukać :/
<tar-gz> wlosio: czytał?
<wlosio> Nie ;]
<tar-gz> e Ty, a to jest akurat ok ;-)
<wlosio> he?
<wlosio> aa xD
<wlosio> ujdzie w tłoku
<tar-gz> Co Ty, ona jest przesmieszna. Dobrze mi się kojarzy.
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> o... od kiedy firefox daje swa przeglądatkę w tar.bz2
<tar-gz> Preczytał?
<wlosio> Dziwny głos miał ... Czytał coś o formacji ..
<wlosio> ma ;P
<tar-gz> e zaraz ten  drugi gra
<wlosio> dziwny głos ten  audytor  ma.. ja by był po niepozornych procentach
<tar-gz> Musze im ułozyć Playliste
<tar-gz> on ma mutacje xD
<wlosio> hehe :D
<tar-gz> albo gardlo obite
<Admc> wlosio: firefox dla linuxa oficjalnie jest w tar.bz2
<Admc> wlosio: od zarsze
<Admc> zawsze*
<wlosio> łło.. ile zajmuje wam pingwin a dysku ... po tylu latach mam jakieś 21gb  xD
<Admc> u mnie / zajmuje obecnie 6,9 GB
<tar-gz> włosio a co to masz za distro?
<wlosio> Ubuntu 10.10 aktualnie ;P
<wlosio> x64
<wlosio> a chciałem mieć debca... :P
<tar-gz> nie na mój komputer.
 * KiFka hi
<sysek> wlosio: po ilu latach ;) ?
<wlosio> licz od  Ubu 7.04 :D
<wlosio> Ani jednego formata! :D
<wlosio> tyle że  przez tan czas, flash był dla mnie zagadką D
<tar-gz> ;D
<wlosio> ale.. przwyczaiłem sie do jego crashowania ;d
<tar-gz> wlosio: nowy gra
<wlosio> No!! Lubie techno :D
<sysek> wlosio: updaejt robiles od 7.04 ? :OOO
<tar-gz> Ja lubie D&B
<wlosio> :P ...
<wlosio> tzn update distro d
<sysek> no tak
<wlosio> co nowe wersja czekalem miesiac na dopracowanie , i jazda up
<sysek> masz u mnie flaszke
<sysek> :D
<wlosio> a na 2gim dysku czasem pojawila sie Fedora... Open Suse :P
<wlosio> ale nie spodobały mi sie
<wlosio> temu klepie Łubunta :P
<tar-gz> ten nie ma przegrody nosowej ;-D
<wlosio> haha :D
<wlosio> nie no.. spoko gadfa
<wlosio> nie no.. spoko gada
<wlosio> ogarniam :D ... jaki slang ]]
<sysek> :o
<sysek> czas wciagnac tabake !
<tar-gz> wlosio: wiesz kim wczesniej był Pewexx ?
<wlosio> ,anager dysków mówi że mam tak : Przestrzeń Rozszerzona : 3.4 GB , Prze. Wymiany 34gb    |   79gb ext2.. :P
<BlessJah> swap 34gb
<wlosio> zamiast 34. jest 3.4gb
<sysek> WTFLOL?
<BlessJah> tak?
<wlosio> kropka mi uciekła
<wlosio> ;P
<BlessJah> no rozszerzona 34GB
<BlessJah> i cala w swapie
<sysek> ext2 lol
<wlosio> i co w tym dziwnego ? ;]
<tar-gz> ;-DDD
<sysek> stary system plikow :P
<tar-gz> wlosio: słyszałeś?
<wlosio> taa ;d
<wlosio> hahah , go sie przynajmniej da zrozumieć ;d
<wlosio> sysek ... ja od 7.04 jeżdze na update distro ;]
<sysek> nie paniemaju was
<sysek> :(
 * sysek przelacza sie na ruskij
<tar-gz> wlosio: słuchaj.
<wlosio> ale  chce przeżucić 2gi dysk system ( 2gi dysk ext4) , , sformatuje ten 82gb , zrobie z niego ext4 i wraz z boot loaderem przezuce spowrotem system na ten z 82gb ;]
<wlosio> i bedzie ext34
<wlosio> ext4
<sysek> zaczynam sie bac
<wlosio> a co sie bać ? , zrobie to z pod Live :D
<wlosio> Debian na Pendrive.. i jazda ;P
<wlosio> gparted w ruch
<szymon_g> wlosio, przed "?" nie daje sie spacji; tak samo jak przed przecinkiem
<wlosio> Dobrze ;) .... xD
<szymon_g> moze po prostu sie lvmem zainteresuj?
<wlosio> dobrze mi jest na partycjach niz lvm'kach
<wlosio> zresztą , nigdy nie próbowałem lvm .. i zabardzo nie wiem jak to działa ;p
<szymon_g> ... do czasu az sie ktoras z nich zapelni...
<wlosio> zawsze zapominałem jak to działa :P.
<tar-gz> ^^
<szymon_g> wiec skad wiesz ze lepiej ci na zwyklych partycjach niz lvm?
<wlosio> :D hahah  ^^ .... :>
<tar-gz> Padap!
<wlosio> hahaha!
<wlosio> dobry dj ;P
<wlosio> czy kto tam ...
<wlosio> zrobiło nam się słitaśnie :D
<tar-gz> dobre pozdro WŁOSIU?
<KiFka> ehh
<wlosio> Wystrzałowe D
<wlosio> Nigdy takiego nie dostałem ... :P
<tar-gz> Ale to było dobre
<szymon_g> KiFka, \o
<KiFka> szymek! :D hej
<wlosio> szymon_g, , nie wiem czy lubię .. :P ... a co te lvm robi ? :P w zasadzie jaka jest róznica , bo mam bana na google ;p xD
<wlosio> ale na lvm to juz bd musiał formata robić ;P
<wlosio> chyba?
<szymon_g> re
<tar-gz> wlosio: wsłuchuj się xD
<wlosio> spoko .. mam na słuchawkach ... :P
<wlosio> fajne grają tutaj ... :... lepiej mi sie bsd konfiguruje ;d
<tar-gz> na serwerze masz bsd?
<KiFka> :)
<tar-gz> KiFka: pozdrowić Cie? ^^
<wlosio> na dedyku mam bsd  zwirtualizowanego na debcu ... -.-
<KiFka> tar-gz, .... az sie boje...
<tar-gz> KiFka: a słuchasz tego radia?
<KiFka> jakiego radia=?
<wlosio> :D
<tar-gz> www.tarckfm.pl
<wlosio> http://www.trackfm.pl/news.php
<tar-gz> www.trackfm.pl
<wlosio> swap powiekszam na bsd :P
<tar-gz> xDDDDD
<wlosio> za kilka minut restart serva bsd i w koncu skoncza sie wk...ace monity typu : swap_pagerd_getswapspace(x): failed ^^
<tar-gz> KiFka: słuchasz tego?
<malpowiec> wlosio fbsd?
<KiFka> hehhe disco polo
<wlosio> tylko serwer , desktop to Łubunt :p
<malpowiec> ja jechalem na fbsd na desktopie krotki czas
<wlosio> współczuję :D
<wlosio> 7.1?
<malpowiec> niepamietam 6.2 chyba
<wlosio> ojojoj! :D
<malpowiec> flasha tam jeszcze chyba nie ma adobe fochy ma
<wlosio> mnie zawsze porty sie podobały :D cd /var/ports/www/lighttpd && make install clean ... :P.... xD
<malpowiec> i tyle w temacie
<malpowiec> ja sei troche bawilem i wroce jeszcze
<Diabelko1> ja też lubię porty
<Diabelko1> zdecydowanie fajniejsze od spódnic
<wlosio> tja... ale ostanio to środowiska się coś posypały... osobiście siedząc na desktopie fbsd.. trzeba być fanatykiem :P
<malpowiec> paranoikiem
<malpowiec> obsesje miec
<malpowiec> mialem
<malpowiec> wroce wroce narazie czasu nie mam ale wroce na 9.0
<Admc> mhts ma freebsd ale nie jestem pewien czy na desktopie
<wlosio> ja się wk..ialem na fsd na servie... bo phpmyadmin instalował się  się 18 minut....
<Admc> ma diabełka w awatarze
<tar-gz> wlosio: trzeba było instalować z binarek
<MRLX> Witam! :D Znacie jakiś program do naprawiania bad sektorów ?
<KiFka> nie moja muza sorrka
<wlosio> nie bd kombinował fetchami i pkg_add -r :P ( i tak w 60% nie znajduje ... )
<wlosio> temu  z portów ( jeśli dostępne )  to instaluje
<tar-gz> KiFka:
<tar-gz> pozdro ci wyslalem
<tar-gz> czyta!
<malpowiec> porty to porty
<KiFka> tar
<Admc> MRLX: MHDD jest dobry
<KiFka> tar-gz, wylaczylam juz ...
<KiFka> wiec
<tar-gz> żaluj
<KiFka> muzyke macie do kitu
<KiFka> ;D
<tar-gz> KiFka: nie lubei takeij muzyki
<tar-gz> takiej*
<Admc> MRLX: wybierasz easre czy jakoś tak i formatuje ci dogłębnie cały dysk
<KiFka> tar-gz, ja tez nie ;:)
<tar-gz> ale jaja z dj'a sobie robie ;-)
<foreste> dalem 2.6.38 jajko
<foreste> i komp zaczal lepiej pracowac ;d
<MRLX> Admc: a nie da rady jakoś bez formata ?
<Admc> MRLX: nie da
<wlosio> z/w
<Admc> MRLX: Pożycz od kogoś dysk zewnętrzny i zrób backup
<KiFka> tar-gz, dnb, house ... chillout easy listening
<KiFka> to raczej wole
<MRLX> Admc: nie mam od kogo. No, ale coś pokombinuje, dzięki wielkie :)
<tar-gz> KiFka: D&b  jest ok,ale musi być dobry wokal. Np Dj Fresh- Hypercaine
<tar-gz> Ostatnio Peter Gabriel'a zacząłem słuchać.
<KiFka> LTJBukem & MC Conrad
<KiFka> miooooooodzio
<foreste> ja tam slucham mocniejszych nut :P
<foreste> hardstyle xd
 * Tyczek is playing: DJ Fresh [2010 Kryptonite #1.03] Kryptonite [00:02/05:11] (1018kbps) (37.8MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> ;p
<tar-gz> Kiedyś słuchałem Behemotha, CoF, Dimmu Borgir, ale dzis przeraża mnei taka muzyka.
<KiFka> ludzie dorastaja :D
<Tyczek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5FyUcUCX2o&feature=related
<KiFka> w koncu kiedys
<tar-gz> KiFka: no nie wiem.
<KiFka> ale ja wiem :D
<wlosio> Czy skonwertuje .toc do .iso ? -,-
<sysek> iksdede
<Tyczek> KiFka: ;)
<wlosio> nie ważne
<wlosio> mam juz ;pxD
<KiFka> tak tyczus?
<Tyczek> Nic, witam. :P
<KiFka> Tyczek, moc doswiadczenia
<KiFka> heh
<tar-gz> KiFka: ostatnio zaczytałem się w "Sufickiej Księdze Mądrości/ 99 przymiotów jedności"
<KiFka> mhm
<KiFka> szymon_g, co ty sie tak wiercisz
<KiFka> czas posuszyc kudly
<KiFka> :)
<tar-gz> wlosio: dawaj na query
<szymon_g> KiFka, :)
<szymon_g> jakos mnie tak rozlaczylo
<szymon_g> gentoo probuje zainstalowac ;)
<KiFka> szymon_g, nudzi ci sie ?
<tar-gz> szymon_g: nie szkoda ci czasu? Z instalatora postaw
<wlosio> może coś się zmieniło , instalować stery z Bro strony ( cups) normalnie przez Centrum Opro czy jednak te dpkg? ;]
<KiFka> najpierw wtknij
<KiFka> i zobacz co powie system
<szymon_g> kuzwa, / zapomnialem zrobic
<szymon_g> KiFka, tak, nieco
<szymon_g> tar-gz, z chroota je probuje zainstalowac
<wlosio> Nie no zwała... stery są tylko na 32bity  i386
<wlosio> tylko skan jest na x64
<wlosio> -,-
<wlosio> jak zrestartować serwer druku ? bo ( /etc/init.d/lpr  restart ) i (/etc/init.d/lprng restart) nie działa :P
<Dreadlish> /etc/rc.d/cups restart
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> /etc/init.d/cups restart
<wlosio> a serwer skanowania? , tez cups?
<Dreadlish> a po co ci serwer skanowania?
<Dreadlish> to sane robi i nie ma żadnego serwera
<wlosio> rc.d... za dużo fbsd :D
<wlosio> aha ok :P
<wlosio> zobaczymy czy zacznie mi widziec skaner i drukarke ;]
<Dreadlish> nie fbsd tylko archa ;d
<wlosio> arch ma rc.d?
<Dreadlish> bo fbsd nie moge na niczym zainstalować (curny pech)
<Dreadlish> tak
<wlosio> mam tak samo z bsd.. co do archa... kto jest na płokadzie? ( menger pakietów)
<Dreadlish> pacman
<wlosio> yhy...
<wlosio> pacman .. nie jest zły.
<Dreadlish> bardzo porządna dystrybucja
<Dreadlish> tylko niektórzy jej nie lubią bo są fanatykami swoich ;d
<wlosio> a jakie paczki na to się ściąga? ;]
<Dreadlish> tar.{g,x}z
<wlosio> tylko ?
<Dreadlish> no a co
<Dreadlish> swojego paczkowania nie może mieć? :D
<wlosio> łe.... to teamviewera tam nie wrzuce ;]
<czester> :-)
<wlosio> tv6 jest w .rpm i .deb
<wlosio> slackware tez siedzi na tarach
<Dreadlish> a po co komu teamviewer?
<wlosio> chyba
<wlosio> mnie
<Dreadlish> tyle rozwiązań lepszych jest ;d
<wlosio> yhym
<wlosio> zobacze na wirtualu tego archa
<Dreadlish> np. vnc i skype ;d
<mint_> Witam. Mam ogromny problem z lapkiem. Chcialem zainstalowac win7 ale instalka cos nie posza.
<wlosio> skype na pingwinie niema dzielenie sie pulpitem
<Dreadlish> mów po polsku ocb.
<mint_> wiec chcialem uruchomic normalnie ubuntu
<Dreadlish> wlosio: mówie VNC i skype ;d
<wlosio> aa :)
<wlosio> no tak... :P
<Dreadlish> widzisz ;d
<mint_> Witam. Mam ogromny problem z lapkiem. Chcialem zainstalowac win7 ale instalka cos nie posza.'
<wlosio> a jak bogate repo ? ;]
<mint_> wiec chcialem uruchomic normalnie ubuntu"missing operating system"
<wlosio> A to na forum windowsiarzy ( bo irca nie używają)
<Dreadlish> bardzo
<KiFka> hehe mbr se wyczyscil
<Dreadlish> ta
<mint_> i jak to naprawic
<Dreadlish> zainstalować jeszcze raz
<wlosio> missing operating system  oznacza że nie  windowsowski mbr nie widzi windowsa...
<wlosio> albo
<wlosio> fix-mbr ;]
<wlosio> w konsoli odzyskiwania
<Dreadlish> fixmbr to przy windowsie
<KiFka> wlasnie...
<KiFka> trzeba by chrootowac
<wlosio> a Missing Operating system , mówi tylko loader WIndowsowy ;]
<Dreadlish> a chciał se ubu odpalić
<mint_> nie mam tej opcji w plycie win
<KiFka> nie sadze ze mu sie uda
<wlosio> na pingwinie miał byś : grub>
<Dreadlish> chroot i grub
<mint_> nie dziaa
<KiFka> heeeeeeh
<mint_> chroot to bya pierwsza rzecz jaka zrobiem
<Dreadlish> wlosio: pytałeś o repo - aur (dużo ludziowych, pewnie jest tam też tv, zobacze ;d) i repa core, testing,community (zatwierdzone /mw
<mint_> a win chciaem na 5 min zainstalowc oj ja glopi
<Dreadlish> i yaourt gada że teamviewer jest na archa ;d
<wlosio> D
<wlosio> nie kuś.. jak ze sterami? ;]
<wlosio> nvidia ?
<mint_> jak to moge naprawic?
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<Dreadlish> mint_: napisaliśmy - chroot i grub
<wlosio> arch na wirtualu i zobacze.. moze bedzie ok ;]
<wlosio> albo postawie obok ;]
<mint_> napisalem ze juz to roblem
<mint_> i nie pomoglo
<wlosio> ja... skaner nie działa.... -.-
<Dreadlish> reboot ;d
<wlosio> tja... to może potem :D
<wlosio> coś wydrukuje ;]
<wlosio> własnie ... wiecie może jak to jest z kluczami css? , na Ubuntu 10.10 nie widze pakietu libcss ( zgrywanie płyt) na 9.x było ;(
<szymon_g> re
<szymon_g> dzizas, nie ma to jak swietne linuksowe wsparcie sprzetu :|
<KiFka> wiercipieta
<wlosio> wywaliło mi te libcss po update distro... myślałem że ściągnie nowe ;P
<KiFka> ide
<wlosio> ło... drukować się  akurat.. da... :p
<ntat> Można w jakiś sposób przewinąć ekran bootowania systemu od momentu, kiedy zniknie Grub do chwili pojawienia się błędów? Przy czym błedy pojawiają się podczas próby załadowania Ubuntu ale szybko znikają a ekranu nie mogę przewinąć do góry
<ntat> Sam system się oczywiście nie uruchamia
<wlosio> odpal live i napraw grub..
<ntat> wyglada, jakby siadła partycja z Linuksem ale nie jestem pewien co jest nie tak
<ntat> wlosio, nic nie daje - nie ma możliwości zamontowania partycji z Live`a
<ntat> Próbowałem dostać sie przez Total Commandera z Windowsa też nie idzie
<ntat> tzn. widać katalogi ale ani jednego pliku w nich nie ma
<wlosio> zró” tak
<wlosio> wklep :
<wlosio> sudo fdisk -l
<wlosio> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wlosio> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<wlosio> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<wlosio> gdzie sda1 , to dysk z pingwinem
<wlosio> sudo chroot /mnt
<wlosio> grub-update
<wlosio> grub-install /dev/sda ( gdzie sda , to dysk na którym będzie  odpalany)
<wlosio> grub oczywiści
<wlosio> znaczy tam sie zainstaluje
<ntat> wlosio, ale to chyba nie jest problem gruba, bo z Windowsa też nie mogę się dostać, z Live Linuksa też nie
<wlosio> w takim razie na oko to system plików się rozj... :) ... | Zainstaluj Jeszcze raz ;D
<ntat> Z Live nie mogę wogóle zamontować tej partycji
<ntat> wlosio, a jest możliwość odzyskania danych?:)
<wlosio> a co na to gparted?
<ntat> Albo reinstalacji bez utraty?:)
<wlosio> zależy czy /home to osobna partycja ^^
<ntat> Mam jedną partycję + partycję wymiany
<ntat> nie własnie
<wlosio> bez zamontowania ... nie widze innych opcji .. þjdzie wszystko pod nuż
<wlosio> czekaj
<wlosio>  pomysle jeszcze
<wlosio> czekaj .. skoro nie możesz zamontowac.. to pokaz jakim błedem wali w  konsoli
<ntat> Nawet nie wiem, co jest przyczyną tego. Nie jestem użytkownikiem eksperymentatorem a tu pewnego poranka włączam kompa i ciemność...
<ntat> wlosio, no właśnie, chciałbym sie dostać do tego błędu
<wlosio> i dupa?
<wlosio> żaden bład w konsoli ?
<wlosio> ani jeden? o.O
<wlosio> coś tu wode lejesz... lejesz tyle że zaraz się utopie ^^
<ntat> ostatnie co widzę, to to, że nie możne zamontować tych katalogów w /sys/proc, /sys.... itd
<ntat> ale gdzieś wyżej musi byc przyczyna ale ekran ucieka;]
<wlosio> no.. to ładnie masz namielone ;d
<Wizard> cześć
<ntat> Jest jakaś opcja, którą można w grubie dopisać,  żeby możnabyło przewijać ekran?
<wlosio> a pokaż polecenie
<wlosio> sudo fdisk -l
<ntat> chwila
<wlosio> chyba źle zrobiłem..
<wlosio> to pokaże wynik z live.. a chcemy z dysku
<wlosio> albo nie
<wlosio> pokaz ten wynik
<wlosio> moze zeskanuje wszystkie dyski
<ntat> wlosio, ale to z Live mam wpisać?
<Wizard> co lamicie?
<wlosio> sudo fdisk -l
<Wizard> co robicie*?
<Wizard> mhm
<wlosio> moze coś to da...
<Wizard> będzie chyba chciał dysk
<wlosio> Wizard.. jak bardzo beznanyś w Łubuncie .. czy Linuksie?
<Wizard> yyy, no parę lat na tym siedzę już
<Wizard> tak będzie z 10
<Wizard> a co robicie?
<wlosio> to taj jak .. ale mało wiem o konsoli ... dobra... ...
<czester> Oj to akurat niekiedy nic nie znaczy ;-P
<ntat> wlosio, może najpierw błedy, które widzę;]
<wlosio> ok
<wlosio> dawaj błedy ;d
<Wizard> czester: wiem, ale fdiska umiem używać ;P
<witkol> elloo :))
<wlosio> Wizz , kolega nie może zamontować partycji z pingwinem ..
<ntat> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<ntat> i tak dla /sys
<ntat> i /proc
<wlosio> błedy  działają jak  "@include 'nieistniejaca_strona.php'
<ntat> Potem
<wlosio> No to tak
<ntat> Target filesystemdoesen`t have /sbin/init
<wlosio> sud mkdir /root/dev i zamontuj w tedy
<witkol> cfdisk jest moim zdaniem lepszy w obsłudze
<wlosio> matko ile błedów..
<wlosio> nie pomoge ze wszystkimi
<ntat> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<Wizard> ntat: grzebałeś coś w initramfs?
<Wizard> albo grubie?
<Wizard> albo katalogu boot?
<ntat> Wizard, nie ruszałem nic
<Wizard> bawiłeś się w jakieś własne kernele, "mega łaty przyspieszające"?
<wlosio> ja prponowałem grub-update... :P
<Wizard> jakies update ostatnio?
<ntat> ale to coś poważniejszego, bo z żadnego innego systemu nie idzie się do tej partycji dostać
<Wizard> ja bym proponował update-initramfs
<Wizard> ah
<wlosio> dobra... Wizard przejoł pałkę ;P z/w
<witkol> a moze instalował kolega shita xp :))
 * Wizard miał gentoo robić :/
<Wizard> ooo, właśnie?
<czester> On zawsze przejmuje pałkę ;-P
<Wizard> czester: kurwa! nie przeginaj pały!
<Wizard> ;P
<ntat> No mówie przecież że nic
<ntat> Przynajmniej świadomie nic
<czester> Aahaahhahahaha
<czester> :D
<ntat> A XP miałem dużo wcześiej przed Linuksem, z reszta nawet to chyba normalne że XP trza pierwszego instalować;]
<czester> Nie trzeba
<Wizard> instalowanie xp nie jest normalne :/
<czester> Ale dla uproszczenia można tak założyć.
<wlosio> wszyscy tylko o pałce... świntuchy ld
<ntat> No ale tak czy siak, nic nie grzebałem ale partycja widać poważnie walnieta musi być
<Wizard> ale dobra, robiłeś, ntat, badblocks na tym?
 * witkol ntat ale niekazy jeszcze o tym wie ;P
<czester> To laptop?
<ntat> czester, laptop
<czester> Kładłeś go ostatnio przy głośnikach albo na nich?:D
<ntat> Wizard, badblocks tzn jak i co to?:)
<ntat> Czester nie
<witkol> jestem troche nie w temacie wogóle niemoże uruchomić kompa czy jak ??
<czester> Szkoda, fajny efekt
<czester> ;-P
<ntat> czester, ten laptop robi za stacjonbarny od paru lat;]
<witkol> ha ha ha najlepiej przy neodymowym położyć ha ha
<wlosio> :D hehe
<ntat> witkol, kompa ogólnie tak, ale tylko partycję systemową, do ext3 nie moge się dostać
<wlosio> wow... ext3... chłopie zagiełeś mnie
<wlosio> ja siedze  jeszcze na ext2
<Wizard> czester: właśnie spojrzałem na laptopa, który leży na 60W piecu :D
<witkol> czyli systemu niemożesz ruszyć
<Wizard> i nic mu nie jest
 * czester siedzi na hfs+
<Wizard> ;)
<ntat> witkol, systemu to swoją drogą, nie mogę się do tej pratycji dostać
<wlosio> dobrze że nie na raiserfs :D
<ntat> Zależy mi na danych, system moge sobie raz jeszcze zainstalować
<Wizard> no to po kolei
<Wizard> jest partycja, której nie idzie przeczytać znikąd
<Wizard> fdisk ją widzi?
<witkol> z płyty live pendrive i do przodu Wizard Cię chyba poprowadzi :)
<wlosio> a gparted widzi?
<ntat> Wizard, zgadza się, fdisk`iem nie sprawdzałem, ale z Live i z TotalCommandera pod XP widać
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> to sprawdź fdiskiem
<Wizard> to dysk sata, czy ide?
<ntat> sata
<Wizard> pierwszy master?
<wlosio> czy slave?
<Wizard> to fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ntat> chwila, odpalę jakiegoś Live
<Wizard> no odpal
<wlosio> a mówiłem fdisk -l !
<wlosio>  :P
<wlosio> to nie .. xD
<wlosio> Da się wywalić katalog  .wine za dysk głowny? -,- ?......
<wlosio> bo nigdy wine nie używałem ....
<wlosio> .wine   wrzuca mi na  /home
<Wizard> wlosio: możesz zrobić symlink, jak ci przeszkadza
<Wizard> z resztą, w środku są symlinki
<Wizard> tam wine takie katalogi robi, jak C, Z czy coś
<Wizard> obadaj
<wlosio> aha , no są ... faktycznie
<wlosio> btw. 8 badsectorów to dużo?
<Wizard> tak
<ntat> Już Ubuntu 10.10 sie uruchamia, mam nadziję że ma fdiska;]
<Wizard> ma
<Wizard> ma też badblocks
<wlosio> kurde... nie mam juz gdzie pingwina trzymać  -,-
<wlosio> wszedzie bad sectory
<Wizard> ubuntu to w ogóle fajne cd ratunkowe
<Wizard> wlosio: czas kupić dysk
<Wizard> ;P
<wlosio> kurde... 200 stówki trzeba bać  ;(
<wlosio> a niema jakigoś programu do naprawy magnetycznej?
<Wizard> jest
<Wizard> ale nie zawsze działa
<wlosio> yhy..... :P
<wlosio> dawaj nazwer.. zaraz bedzie boot z pendrive
<Wizard> na hiren's boot cd jest program, który jest niezły
<Wizard> kiedyś mi pomógł na laptopa, co mu jazda w bagażniku nie posłużył
<Wizard> a
<wlosio> a jak sie nazywa narzędzie znajdujące się na hirensboocie?
<wlosio> bo hirensboot to zestaw narzedzi
<ntat> Dobra mam: fdisk -l:
<ntat> /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS
<ntat> Partycja 1 nie kończy się na granicy cylindra
<ntat> /dev/sda2 Linux swap/Solaris
<ntat> /dev/sda3 Linux
<wlosio> co do solarisa . siedział ktoś na nim ? :P
<ntat> aha ID, to pokolei 7, 82, 83
<ntat> I to wszystko
<Wizard> wlosio: ja
<Wizard> i to nie raz
<Wizard> właściwie, to codziennie prawie siedzę :/
<Wizard> ntat: masz źle partycje ustawione
<Wizard> windowsem tworzyłeś je?
<Wizard> bo on tak umie spierdolić
<ntat> Wizard, widzę właśnie, ale nie wiem skąd się wziął ten błąd
<Wizard> ntat: bardzo zachodzi?
<Wizard> z windowsa
<Wizard> tak to jest jak się gównem partycje robi ;P
<wlosio> WIzard... na Solarisie jak na wirtual wsadziłem... to pluł się o jakiś kod do updatera... xP.....
<Wizard> można to poprawić, ale trza uważać
<ntat> Wizard, npartycje były robione pod Ubuntu
<Wizard> wlosio: no tak, a co?
<wlosio> jak zdobyć ten kodzik ? :P
<wlosio> wcześniej nie trzabyło
<Wizard> wlosio: teraz to trza oraclowi zapłacić
<wlosio> tego kodu
<wlosio> łu....
<Wizard> o to słono
<Wizard> albo jechac na openindianie
<wlosio> i co ? zaboliłeś oraclowi ?
<wlosio> zabuliłeś?
<Wizard> firma buli
<Wizard> w domu mi solaris niepotrzebny
<wlosio> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :P
<Wizard> opensolaris to jeszcze rozumiem
<wlosio> openWindows.... to by było... :D
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> można mieć openwindows na linuksie też
<Wizard> ale nie ma wszystkich programów z solarisa tam
<Wizard> poszukaj w necie, to się jeszcze nawet kompiluje
<wlosio> jak skopiujesz zawartość /windows/ do ./wine/c:/windows ??? :D
<ntat> Wizard, ale to nawet jak zachodzi, to na partycję swap, która zaczyna się za Windowsową, a więc to raczej nie tłumaczy dlaczego nie można się dostaćna partycję Linuksa
<wlosio> jak skopiujesz zawartość C:/windows/ do ./wine/c:/windows ??? :D
<Wizard> wlosio: a co ma windows do openwindows?
<ntat> Partycja 83 (Linux) jest na samym końcu jeśli chodzi o sektory
<Wizard> ntat: a nie zachodzi *aż* tak daleko?
<wlosio> wygląd? . xD jak Windows 3.11 ?
<ntat> Początek 7 to: 1-3825, 82 to 3825-4006, 83 to 4006-7296
<Wizard> e, openwindows jest starsze chyba
<Wizard> ale na solarisie 10 jeszcze jest
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja wolę cde
<Wizard> jest naprawdę wporzo
<wlosio> ;P
<Wizard> i jego niejako logiczną kontynuację, xfce
<wlosio> cde jest ok ;]
<Wizard> ej dobra, śpiący jestem
<ntat> czyli, co jest nie tak?
<Wizard> nie wiem :/
<Wizard> może badblocki?
<ntat> badblocki, co to?
<Wizard> spróbuj przejechać tę partycję badblocks -v
<Wizard> zawsze to jakieś info
<wlosio> może zapytać debianowca jakiegoś... ino takie kozaki zazwyczaj... to napewno bd wiedzieć.
<ntat> Aha jeszcze jedno z tego fdiska
<witkol> o Wizard pytanko do Cibie za sto punktów jak je uzyskasz wygrasz usmiech kierownika ;)  jest jakiś program który całkiem blokuje bedy żeby się nic niezapisywało na nich ???
<ntat> Dla partycji ntfs, jest Bloków: 30720028+
<ntat> przy swapie: 1457152
<ntat> a przy Linux: 26426368
<ntat> w badblock nie ma parametru -v
<ntat> *badblocks
<Wizard> witkol: hmm, da się to zrobić mke2fs chyba
<Wizard> tylko nigdy tego nie robiłem
<Wizard> przejedź tym hirensemw wpierw
<witkol> no właśnie niebardzo  próbowałem ale niestety muszę mieć partycję ntfs lub fat32 i jest oki a jak tam jakąkolwiek  linuksową robilem wywalało wzystko :(
<witkol> tym nierobiłem nieznam tego narzędzia
<Wizard> ntat: jest
<Wizard> ale już nie mam siły myśleć nad tym
<Wizard> wybaczcie ;P
<Wizard> idę spać
<Wizard> dobranoc
<grappas1> co ty
<grappas1> dopiero się zaczyna
<grappas1> :D
<witkol> Trzymaj się :)
<ntat> będę walczył z tym jeszcze też ide spac
<ntat> dzięki za pomoc
<wlosio> branoc
<wlosio> a ja na virt pobawie sie archem
<szymon_g> re
<wlosio> moze sie okaze.. ze skoncze poraz pierwszy z ubuntem
<szymon_g> na co przechodzisz?
<grappas1> na debiana naturalnie
<grappas1> :D
<wlosio> mi debian nie widzi wifi ... :P temu ja np. nie pszeszedłem
<wlosio> ło kurde... jha w tym archhu wydaje komendy pacmanem.... xD
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3723
<wlosio> łe... arch nie dla mnie .. o nie ... nie nie
<wlosio> jedyna komenda jaka zadziała .... ( mimo czytania poradnika Archa) .. to shutdown -h now ;]
<Dreadlish> wszystko
<Dreadlish> działa
<szymon_g> grappas1, no, nie "naturalnie". jak przechodzic, to na cos lepszego. np na fedorke
<szymon_g> :)
<Dreadlish> wlosio: co ci nie działa?
<Dreadlish> poza tym masz poweroff
<foreste> fedork a ma zrypane kde
<foreste> 14
<foreste> debianek rullez :P
<szymon_g> foreste, bo RH kladzie duzo wiekszy nacisk na gnoma
<foreste> zeby nie kde uzywal bym
<wlosio> Dreadlish,  wszystko nie działa.. :P wpisuje komende  packman -Su czy cośtakiego , na stronie pisze że zaaktualizuje system to ...
<wlosio> a le dupa.. komenda nie działą P
<szymon_g> np taki RH /zdaje sie 8/ byl pierwsza dystrybucja z tematem bluecurve /ku panice czesci freetardow/ :)
<foreste> firefox ssie ma styl gnoma :P
<foreste> brak portu na ladnie qt :)
<szymon_g> masz zrodla, przeportuj ;)
<foreste> niech mozilia zrobi :P
<wlosio> co do fedory to zainstalowanie sterów nvidii graniczy z cudem
<wlosio> jeśli chodzi o 14
<foreste> ja wole opere :P
<foreste> wlosio: latwie
<szymon_g> wlosio, no, jasne. yum install kmod-nvidia jest takie strasznie skomplikowane...
<szymon_g> oh, sorry, yum install -y kmod-nvidia && reboot
<szymon_g> ta-daa!
<foreste> te z repro sa do du***
<szymon_g> SOA#1
<foreste> wole te normalne ;P
<foreste> z.run
<foreste> wlosio:  wystarczy wylaczyc stery gpl
<wlosio> yum install kmod-nvidia ... komenda nie istnieje... hmmm samo nvidia ... tez nie istnieje... podziękuje państwu...
<foreste> i instalacja normal
<wlosio> a nja normal nie umie... xD.... wyłaczam gdm .. i zostaje w samym terminalu niema nic.. srodowsko graficzne wy łączam instaluje . runów... i sypie r błedami .. i po instalacju .. ja jakiegoś pecha mam i tyle
<wlosio> ło... arch linux ma raiserfs... tuż to już nie wspierane chyba
<foreste> a uzywasz ini 2 ?
<kklimonda> wspierane, tylko archaiczne ;)
<foreste> init 2
<wlosio> nie chce mi sie szukac mego zaszytu którego specialnie założyłem do fedory..
<wlosio> to ci nie powiem co wpisywałem .. wiem że na ko ńcu pownno być coś i ini 5 :P chyba
<wlosio> Temu się do fedory zraziłem po tygodniu ., bo nie umiałem na niej wgrać sterów nvidi.. uporczywe...
<foreste> systemy oparte o rpm  jakos mulaste sa :P
<wlosio> ale śmieszne komendy podane w poradnikach .. które nie istnieją...
<foreste> wlosio: dawales su ?
<wlosio> to jest kmod-nvidia... nie istnieje.. samo nvidia..  nieistnieje...
<wlosio> tak
<wlosio> coś takiego
<foreste> opensuse ssie tez xd
<wlosio> su -c 'yum install kmod-nvidia' < jakoś tak  , nie pamiętam i wypluwało że pakiet nie istnieje...
<wlosio> nvidia.. tez..
<foreste> poco su -c ?
<wlosio> nawet sudo su - root i na ostro 'yum install....
<foreste> samo samo su
<foreste> pff
<foreste> i haslo
<wlosio> poradnik kazał .. a dawałem samo su .. to pokazywało że hasło złe... xD ( mimo że dobre)
<foreste> su potem enter
<foreste> i haslo
<foreste> enter
<foreste> i masz root
<wlosio> a co za róznica jak robiłem   ( chyba ) sudo su - root , i hasło i na ostro jazda
<wlosio> i wiecznie pakiet nie istniał ...
<foreste> roznica :P
<wlosio> temu mam zraze do Fedory..
<foreste> bo se utrudniasz
<wlosio> kurde... Arch niema  edytora  "ee" a go lubię
<wlosio> a ustrudniasz;]
<foreste> su enter haslo enter i masz prawa root
<foreste> ja uzywam su
<foreste> nie cierpie sudo xd
<wlosio> to jest to samo co su - root
<wlosio> tly se ja dopisalem root .. po kresce
<foreste> poco ?
<wlosio> taki tik ...
<wlosio> ciesz się że nie robie zmieników  typu pkg_add na sudo apt-get install...... ;]
<foreste> wiekszosc poradnikow w necie jest pisana po %
<wlosio> tzw
<wlosio> aliasów
<wlosio> No wodzisz.. Fedo 14 dałą mi w kość... i nie chce jej na oczy widziec...
<foreste> wczoraj se robilem jako metoda debiana
<foreste> jajko
<wlosio> w ogóle mam zraze do yasta ....
<foreste> i nie pamietalem skladni komendy nato
<foreste> i kilka poradnikow poczytalem
<szymon_g> wlosio, co ma fedora do yasta?
<foreste> i na koniec sie wkurwilem
<wlosio> mnie wk.. Fedo .... a fajny system...
<wlosio> szkoda...
<foreste> bo autor zapomnial o kernel header
<wlosio> wałek ;]
<foreste> a dal komede na tylko na image
<wlosio> no... i maszyna wirt. z archem skasowana ;d
<wlosio> a Fedo to jakieś dvdd wersje miałem
<wlosio> na ircu ktoś mi dał linka do wer. dvd... x64
<foreste> fakeroot make-kpkg --append_to_version=-pc --initrd kernel_image tak w poradniku
<wlosio> czyli obraz kelnera robisz se  sam ??....
<wlosio> tzn aktualizujesz
<foreste> fakeroot make-kpkg --append_to_version=-pc --initrd kernel_image linux-headers i tak powinno byc
<foreste> te pc sam dalem
<foreste> bo w poradniku bylo yy
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<foreste> w repro jajko jest archaiczne xd
<wlosio> dobri
<foreste> witaj
<scx> Zastanawiam sie na wyborem czytnika grup dyskusyjnych na Linuksa
<scx> Kiedys korzystalem z Pan
<scx> pozniej przenioslem sie na Thunderbird na OS X
<scx> zastanawiam sie glownie nad tymi dwoma + Evolution, gdyz tam mam poczte
<scx> slyszalem jednak, ze Evolution nie sprawdza sie jako newsreader
<foreste> ciekawe czy jest kernelcheck pod kde
<wlosio> na wiertualu widze ze fedo robi automatycznie w lvm :P
<scx> wiec wybor ogranicza sie glownie do Thunderbird lub Pan, chyba ze istnieje jakis znaczaco lepszy newsreader
<Stirlitz> pan to się chyba zatrzymał, pozostaje thunderbird albo knode
<Stirlitz> albo... slrn
<foreste> o admin forum :P
<Stirlitz> ze co?
<wlosio> kto jest adminem ? :P
<foreste> ty admin ;P
<Stirlitz> pff
<wlosio> he...
<foreste> nie wlosio
<foreste> tylko Stirlitz
<foreste> ;d
<wlosio> ;p
<wlosio> zaraz sprawdze czy kmod-nvidia istnieje ...
<wlosio> wcześniej nie instniaa...
<wlosio> wiec... zobaczymy
<foreste> a oswiezyles repro ?
<foreste> xd
<wlosio> zaaabawne....!
<wlosio> zawsze sie to ribi!
<wlosio> robi
<foreste> myslalem nad kubuntu
<wlosio> ooo juz na defo ' security alert... "
<foreste> ale ma czkawke na moim pc ;d
<wlosio> yum install update... ide  sobie kawe zrobic.... pewnie bedzie XX / 700 pakietów..
<wlosio> aj śpie..
<wlosio> xD
<wlosio> o... 400 pakietów.. dziwne... ale ok :P
<szymon_g> "yum install update" :? i faktycznie, z livecd toto jakies 400 pakietow sie aktualizuje ;)
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3723&sid=385664c4dedbb954d08d7bd815d8e01a
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67njjzg> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<foreste> xd
<szymon_g> ale paskudztwo. ikonek jak na jarmarku
<wlosio> szymon_g,   yum update dałem samo.. i jest juz 900 pakietów ;]
<wlosio> ło drugi dysk ma 61 bad sectorów..... nie źle... tochyba już źle nie ?
<wlosio> tp chyba
<wlosio> to*
<szymon_g> nie 900 pakietow, tylko raczej 900 operacji. czyli - update & clean
<foreste> ta recycle bin ;P
<wlosio> No.... dobra.. trza dane z niego zabrać i kosz
<foreste> a duzy ?
<wlosio> 200gb
<wlosio> IDE
<foreste> moge wziac ;d
<wlosio> 80tk ma 6bad sectorów ;P
<wlosio> czekaj bo skana robie jego jeszcze. dokladneg.. moze byc wiecej badów
<foreste> do testow roznego syfu od microsoft ;P
<wlosio> nie nie ... spod pingwina robie testu
<wlosio> "Narzędzie do obsługidysku"
<foreste> ale mi
<foreste> wykozystam go ^^
<wlosio> w jaki sposób? ;]
<wlosio> systemu na tym nie posawisz ^^
<wlosio> postawisz
<foreste> postawie :P
<foreste> i omine bad sectory :P
<wlosio> tja.... nie wiadomo gdzie one są ;]
<wlosio> wiem że przycina się partycje ponoć
<foreste> jak chcesz wywalic to mi daj
<foreste> bo za wywalenie jeszcze zaplacisz podatek ;]
<wlosio> ostatecznie  ma 128 bad sectów ....
<wlosio> lipnie lipnie ... :P
<foreste> biore ;p
<wlosio> a gdzie mieszkasz? :P
<wlosio> przedać nie sprzedam ... xD ten dysk nowyt kosztuje 70zł.. wiec........ :P
<mmackus_> Hej
<foreste> daj mi za free xd
<mmackus_> uruchomil ktos platnika pod ubuntu ?;)
<foreste> pokryje koszty
<foreste> wysylki
<jacekowski> mmackus_: nie dziala
<jacekowski> mmackus_: jest jansik ale nie dokonczony
<mmackus_> jacekowski: Problem z pobraniem informacji o blokadach ?
<wlosio> ;D łe.. :P siostrze wsadze do stacionara.. jako dodatkowy .. przytne partycje o jakies 5gb ..z kazdej strony i bedzie miał mniej badów xD
<wlosio> miał
<wlosio> a
<jacekowski> mmackus_: platnik dziala tylko pod windowsem i tyle
<foreste> :(
<wlosio> a próbował pod wine ?
<jacekowski> a poza tym, co na linuxa potrafi KEDU dla platnika wygenerowac
<jacekowski> wlosio: probowal
<mmackus_> wlosio: tak pod winem lece
<foreste> wlosio:  ale mozesz mi wyslac :P
<foreste> chetnie przyjme :P
<jacekowski> platnik nie zadziala pod wine i tyle
<jacekowski> chcesz platnika odpal windowsa
<foreste> pit ?
<wlosio> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8144/zrzutekranuam.png  Gdzie ten szpec od Fedory?? ;]
<mmackus_> jacekowski: niedobrze
<wlosio> miałem racje... paczka nie istnieje ;]
<jacekowski> foreste: nie, platnik jest dla firm
<foreste> aa :P
<jacekowski> to o co sie sadzili z zusem ze im brakuje do janosika
<jacekowski> ale jak juz dostali kompletna specyfikacje
<jacekowski> to gowno sie wydarzylo
<jacekowski> i janosik dalejstoi
<mmackus_> jacekowski: pod winda mam na razie problem z czytnikiem
<foreste> fiskus zalosny jest -.-
<mmackus_> cos nie tak z driverem pod 64 bitowe procki chyba
<mmackus_> albo 7 mi fisiuje
<foreste> okrada obywateli
<jacekowski> mmackus_: uzyj 32bitowego systemu
<foreste> jeszcze ten glupi vat 23
<mmackus_> foreste: na brunei nie ma podatkow, lec tam nie bedziesz narzekal
<mmackus_> jacekowski: no problem ze maszybka jest z 64 bitowym prockiem
<jacekowski> mmackus_: to co z tego?
<wlosio> No.. Fedorowcy  się wykruszyli ;]
<jacekowski> mmackus_: mozesz 32bitowy system odpalic
<jacekowski> mmackus_: 64bitowe procki spokojnie dzialaja z 32bitowym softem
<mmackus_> jacekowski: to dziwne bo sterowniki do card readera nie odpala sie  w trybie 32 bitowym
<jacekowski> ba, nie bede tutaj pokazywal palcem ale niektore szybciej nawet odpalaja 32bity niz 64
<jacekowski> mmackus_: bo jak masz 64bitowy system to nie zaladujesz 32bitowego sterownika
<szymon_g> wlosio, dodales repozytoria?
<mmackus_> jacekowski: to wrzucic mu 7#32bity ?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> a najlepiej xp
<jacekowski> jak chcesz zeby ci wszystko dzialalo
<jacekowski> bo pewnie masz jakis stary soft magazynowy?
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<mmackus_> platnik mala ksiegowosc rzeczy pospolitej pfron itp
<qermit> mmackus_: odpal maszyne wirtualną z xp
<jacekowski> qermit: uzywales kiedys platnika?
<foreste> qermit:
<qermit> jacekowski: nie, got bles mi
<foreste> zlamie on licecje ;P
<mmackus_> qermit: wole wgrac xp i byc pewny ze wszytsko bedzie smigac
<qermit> foreste: nie zlamie
<foreste> jak ma oem ;P
<jacekowski> foreste: tez moze downgradowac
<jacekowski> mmackus_: to xp bedzie najlepsza opcja
<qermit> windows 7 ma tryb kompatybilnosci przeciez
<foreste> win 8 pro ma
<jacekowski> qermit: ta, ale smart card reader mu nie zadziala
<qermit> foreste: poza tym windows xp mozna uruchamiac w wirtualkach do woli
<foreste> win7
<mmackus_> jacekowski: a tez meczyles sie z platnikiem pod ubunciakiem ?
<wlosio> co jest w Fedora zamiast Synaptica?
<jacekowski> mmackus_: pare lat temu
<jacekowski> mmackus_: to nie dziala i nikt tego nie rusza
<foreste> jest
<jacekowski> mmackus_: odkad zus udostepnil specyfikacje jak to ma dzialac prace nad alternatywa dla platnika padly
<mmackus_> jacekowski: no czytalem na temat janosika troche
<szymon_g> wlosio, dodales repozytoria rpmfusion?
<wlosio> czekaj
<foreste> wlosio:  i co  hdd wysylasz ? xd
<mmackus_> mmackus_: jak oni chcieli przejsc z tym janosikiem jak za tym takie grube ryby staly
<jacekowski> mmackus_: ale oni dostali specyfikacje
<mmackus_> krauze nie pozwolilby na to, zaraz lapowy by poszly
<jacekowski> mmackus_: oni dostali wszystko
<jacekowski> mmackus_: ZUS dal specyfikacje
<jacekowski> mmackus_: udostepnil dane testowe do certyfikacji ze kompatybilne
<jacekowski> mmackus_: jakies 5 lat temu
<mmackus_> jacekowski: no ale znajac zycie specyfikacja systemu byla tak napisana zeby robci im pod gorke
<mmackus_> pewnie wymagania na wyrost
<wlosio> tak , dodane są ;]
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mmackus_: poczytaj ta specyfikacje
<wlosio> sa sa ;]
<jacekowski> mmackus_: platnik nie robi wiele ponad wyskanie plikow KEDU
<foreste> wlosio:  to wysylasz ? ^^
<mmackus_> jacekowski: no dobra, to sily im zarbaklo ?
<jacekowski> mmackus_: cala specyfikacja o ktora sie rozchodzila ma 20 stron
<jacekowski> mmackus_: tak
<mmackus_> jacekowski: zal troche
<wlosio> ja ide sać , foreste przwiń se do góry i sie dowiesz
<jacekowski> mmackus_: janosik jest kolejnym open source projektem ktory padl
<wlosio> spać
<szymon_g> wlosio, no to teraz yum install -y kmod-nvidia
<wlosio> dobranoc ;]
<jacekowski> mmackus_: w ten sam sposob
<szymon_g> tylko inna sprawa jest to, jaki jest sens robienia tego pod wirtualka...
<wlosio> szymon_g,  widze.. zainstaluje na rozjebanej 200tce Foedore i zobacze jka sie bedzie sprawować
<szymon_g> :?
<wlosio> sorki za wulga
<foreste> wlosio:  pocinasd i wraz bedzie pykac
<mmackus_> jacekowski: szkoda, mimo ze to open source, jakby ruszyli troche glowa to cos by jeszcze pewnie zarobili
<jacekowski> mmackus_: ostatni commit do cvsu janosika byl jakies 4 lata temu
<szymon_g> jaki admin, taki system, wlosio. u mnie ladnie smiga, wlasnie flasha zainstalowalem
<wlosio> dopiero teraz? ;]
<jacekowski> mmackus_: sprawa jest taka ze nawet jakby byl janosik to nie bylo bo reszty softu
<wlosio> tyle że to x32....
<wlosio> znaczy sie 32 bity..
<mmackus_> jacekowski: to wiekszosc z nich juz pewnie by miala problem z rozczytaniem wlasnego kodu
<wlosio> a ja robilem to wczesniej na x64
<wlosio> mogło coś mi nie łapać ... kto wie
<mmackus_> jacekowski: szkoda tylko ze takie programy nie sa multiOS
<jacekowski> mmackus_: byla jakas mierna implementacja programu do ksiegowosci ktora miala moze 10% specyfikacji KEDU zaimplementowane
<wlosio> dobranoc  pipole ;d
<jacekowski>  pomimo tego ze na windowsa jest milion przegladarek i czytarek
<jacekowski> i kilkadziesiat programow ktore to potrafia
<mmackus_> jacekowski: matula kupila notebooka samsunga, juz widze jaka bedzie polka ze sterownikami pod Xp
<kklimonda> prawda jest taka, że jak jest specyfikacja to najciekawsza część pisania takiego softu odpada.
<kklimonda> zostaje żmudna implementacja, i tony testów - a tego za darmo i w wolnym czasie mało komu się chce.
<mmackus_> mnie zawsze najbardziej dobijalo pisanie dokumentacji
<mmackus_> UML i Raporty..
<mmackus_> jacekowski: dzieki, czas spac
<mmackus_> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-22
<sysek> .
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> o teraz dziala
<qermit> pink
<Wizard> cześć
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<sysek> :o
 * PoKrAk vita
<sysek> czesc PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> jo
<sysek> trzeba sie zaraz zbierc
<lisu> kurde rano wypilem kawe i mnie pali, trzeba by czyms ten kwas zneutralizowac
<tar-gz> to coś Ty za kawe pił?
<lisu> nie pytaj, w smaku dobra, ale jakieś świnstwo z wietnamu
<tar-gz> z Japonii chyba
<tar-gz> lisu: jakie masz distro?
<lisu> aktualnie? ubunciaka 10.10, bo minta debian edition wyje*m w kosmos, nei chcialo mi sie tyle razy hasla wpisywac, zaczynam byc coraz bardziej leniwy
<m477> jak hasla wpisywac
<lisu> przy laczeniu sieci, montowaniu pendrajwów etc
<tar-gz> to jakoś dziwnie
<tar-gz> janie musze nic wpisywać.
<lisu> ja teraz tez juz nie musze :D
<lisu> PoKrAk: wrzucilem link do twojej stronicy u siebie
<tar-gz> ^^
<PoKrAk> lisu, ok :D
<tar-gz> http://frugalware.org/screenshots
<tar-gz> to moze byc ok
<lisu> tar-gz: nie orientujesz sie czasem, co to za wyświetlak na tej stronie mają podobny do lightbox'a?
<tar-gz> lisu: możesz sprecyzować pytanie? ;D
<lisu> tar-gz: nie orientujesz sie czasem, co to za wyświetlak na tej stronie mają podobny do lightbox'a?
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> chodzi o ten wyświetlak, co to zdjęcia powiększa, chyba w javie napisany, podobny do lightboxa
<tar-gz> nie wiem
<tar-gz> ale fajny
<lisu> szkoda, bo ja mam lightboxa na stronce, ale ten mi sie bardziej widzi
 * lisu looka w head... fancybox?
<lisu> yeah!
 * witkol dzień doberek :)
<tar-gz> witkol: o/
<mylfu> czesc
<tar-gz> jakie distra po instalacji  dają openboksa/fluksboxa?
<mylfu> jak uzyc pacat zeby bylo sychac dzwiek na glosnikach z iec958?
<wlosio> hej
<mylfu> hej
<harloczek> bbl
<ChaosEngine> re
<wlosio> oo ChaosEngine :D
<wlosio> co ta późno xD
<witkol> kto wie ile debian zajmuje na dysku po pełnej instalacji z dvd ??
<jacekowski> nie ma czegos takiego jak pelna instalacja
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz na mysli zanstalowanie wszystkich pakietow
<jacekowski> ale wtedy to jest kolo 200-300G
<witkol> a to chyba raczej faktycznie niemam tego na myśli he he ;)
<witkol> bo włąśnie sobie sciągam wkońcu chcę zainstalować ale mam niezaduży dysk
<witkol> tylko 60 Gb i 500Gb ale ten na usb ;(
<Tomasz__> witam
<Tomasz__> mam maly problemik z partycja po zmianie rozmiaru i nie moge sie do niej wogole dostac jest ktos kto moze mi z tym pomoc?
<tar-gz> a zmieniłeś rozmiar ustawiłeś fs i zatwierdzięłś zmiany w gparted czy czym tam to ciachasz?
<Tomasz__> w gparted wyskoczyl blad
<Tomasz__> a terz nie mam do niej dostepu i zamountowac sie nei da
<Tomasz__> partycja byla w ntfs
<Tomasz__> mam 2 system a windows chce ja formatowac odrazu i ani z ubuntu ani z windowsa wejsc nie moge a troche mi szkoda danych
<jacekowski> Tomasz__: dane poszly sie kochac
<jacekowski> Tomasz__: dlatego gparted pisze zeby zrobic backupa
<Wizard> witkol: jak się nie szczypiesz, to pewnie niecałe 3GB
<Wizard> witkol: a jak się poszczypiesz, to znacznie mniej
<Wizard> zależy co będziesz instalował
<Tomasz__> tylko jak to zrobic i jak to wyciagnac
<Tomasz__> ogolnie nic tam nie ma ciekawego poza fotkami dzieciaka
<qermit> ten kto wymyślił klawiaturę bezprzewodową powinen dostać nobla
 * lisu zapomiał hasło do serwera x) skleroza nie boli
<lisu> kurde procesor mi skwierczy x)
<lisu> za duzo tych wirtualizacji na lapie x)
<DarkWolf448> Witam :)
<tosuch> \p
<wlosio> a ten co wymyslil sluchawki bez przewodowe i micro tez nobla pownen dostac ;]
<szymon_g> witam
<Wizard> wlosio: bez przewodowe? :<
<Wizard> i tylko nie pisz, że masz dysleksję
<wlosio> jak słysze , tak pisze  . A dysleksję mam stwierdzoną , i dyskalkulię :)
<julek> Wizard: czyli uposledzony
<termi> to samo miałem pisac :D:
<termi> D
<julek> ja tylko nie rozumiem dlaczego ogecna mlodziez sie tym szczyci
 * jedzsmalec ma dyslekcjem >: >:
<jedzsmalec> dyzkalkólje terz pewnje mam ale niepotwjerdzonom
<jedzsmalec> ale wydajemisie.
<Wizard> julek: nie wiem, to takie modne
<Wizard> tłumaczyć nieróbstwo chorobą
<julek> Wizard: bo to jest nowoczesne wychowanie
<julek> i nie tlumaczenie nierobstwa, tylko zwalnianie z obowiazku nauki
<julek> gdybym szukal pracownika, to pewnie takich z dysleksja od razu na starcie bym skreslal;)
<jedzsmalec> tak w ogóle to o jedną spacje ten szitstorm robicie, czy coś przegapiłem?:f
<Wizard> jedzsmalec: nie, ale to był punkt wyjścia
<Wizard> i teraz sobie tak dywagujemy
<julek> za pare lat ten system trzasnie;)
<wlosio> nie skomentuje tego ...
<tosuch> dysmozgowie
<tosuch> sie mowi
<julek> jak sie okaze, ze polowa spoleczenstwa to analfabeci
<julek> analfabeci z dyplomami:P
<Wizard> julek: już się to zaczyna
<Wizard> ale przykłady niektórych narodów pokazują, że tak jest lepiej ;>
<wlosio> to może niech  w szkołach zaczną uczyć prawdziwego polskiego , a nie tylko Literaturę Francuską i Staropolskie teksty, których nikt i tak nie rozumie.... , no nie uczą w cale języka??
<julek> jeszcze nie... poki idioci z radoscia wyrabiaja sobie te zaswiadczenia o debilizmie;)
<julek> kiedys przyjdzie czas, ze beda sie wstydzic i ukrywac ten fakt... a rodzice zaczna zabioiegac o to, zeby ich glupawe dzieci nie dostaly takiego papierka;)
<wlosio> jesli uważasz że ja się z tego ciesze.. to jesteś psychiczny... , pomyśl że jak czytaj uciekają litetki , albo czytam nie raz nie świadomie 3x tę samą linijkę... , myslisz że mnie to kurwa bawi do chuja pana?
<julek> wlosio: jesli musisz czytac 3x to samo, to mi przykro...
<wlosio> julek, kretynie! , rozumiesz słowo " nieświadomie " .. to znaczy że o tym nie wiem że przypadkowo przeczytałem tę samo linijke pierdolcu ... -.-
<wlosio> wkurwiają mnie tacy lludzie.. tylko napinać się potrafią.. -.-
<julek> wiesz... niejeden znachor na wsi nieswiadomie kogos zabil, zamykajac w piecu chlebowym na 3 zdrowaski;)
<wlosio> myślisz że mnie smieszy że litery uciekają lub je pomijam? również nieświadomie ?.... , myślisz że mnie to zwalknia z nauki ?
<wlosio> wcale nie .....
<Wizard> obruszył się :)
<termi> :)
<julek> ale to znaczy, ze mamy mu wydac zaswiadczenie, ze nie umie leczyc, bo jest glupi i wszystko bedzie ok?;)
<Wizard> wlosio: twoje tłumaczenie brzmi mniej więcej tak: "pieszy nie miał pomysłu na ucieczkę, więc go przejechałem"
<wlosio> Ten papir daje tylko info  szkole że może mieć problemy ze zrozumieniem tekstu.. -,-
<julek> imo nalezy go "odsunac" od spoleczenstwa;)
<julek> tak samo jesli ktos np. ma dysleksje, to powinien albo sie uczyc 10x wiecej i zdawac egzamin z pisania...
<julek> albo powinno sie go "odizolowac"...
<wlosio> a dysklekcja przejawia się tym że osoba , pomija linki , czyta ja X-raz ...lub podczas pisma... pisze nielogicznie ze wzlględ u na to ze brakuje jakiś liter.. lub słowa... a osoba o tym nie wie że to zrobiła.. ,a jest pewna że to jest...
<julek> bo jesli ktos ma "dysleksje" i chce mature zdawac... farsa;)
<wlosio> Sam mam dyslekcje i wiem że to jest przejebane..... -.- ... temu sprawdzam wszystko 10 razy... po woli...
<Wizard> pomożemy ci: powoli
<julek> downy i ludzie z altzheimerem tez mowia nielogicznie i tak czytaja...
<wlosio> na ma mature id bez stwierzenia dysleksji :)
<Wizard> :)
<julek> nie rozumiem dlaczego "dyslektykow" uwaza sie za lepszych od nich;)
<Wizard> wlosio: ale ty się przynajmniej starasz
<wlosio> ja sie nie uważam za lepszy
<Wizard> przynajmniej tak piszesz, żę się starasz
<Wizard> a są tacy, co mama załatwia papierek i spoczywają na laurach
<Wizard> mam dysleksję i chuj!
<julek> wlosio: a w ogole to daj juz spokoj, bo to nic persolalnego:)
<wlosio> ale nie każdy takie jest...
<wlosio> :) mnie nie musiałeś od razu jebać...
<termi> ale nikt ciebie nie jebal
<termi> :)
<termi> tylko ogól
<termi> :)
<termi> nie mozna wszytkiego brac do siebie :)
<julek> tylko ja zostalem zwyzywany...
<wlosio> ale tak zabrzmiał twój styl pisania
<julek> imo trzeba...;)
<wlosio> z/w , ide sobie coś do jedzenia  zrobić..... komu z droge, temu buta.
<termi> twój czyli czyj? bo teraz jest nie logicznie?
<termi> :D:D
<wlosio> dobra... nie ważne :P
<termi> :)
<julek> np. to... ↑
<termi> poza tym 20 lat temu ludzie tez pewnie mieli te "choroby" i jakos nikt im zaswiadczen nie dawal :)
<wlosio> Horro miał 5 lat temu .. ja dla mnie ó i u rz i ż brzmiało tak samo i ich nie rozróżniałem.. ale dziś zapamiętałem te pie... zasady i pisze normalnie .. tylko nadal nie pojęte dla mnie jest pisanie wyrazów razem i osobno..... :P ale nadrobi się jakoś ;P
<julek> mowili takiemu w szkole, ze jest glupi i musial 10x wiecej sie uczyc...
<julek> wydawanie papierkow tylko tworzy patologie
<wlosio> teraz to wina nauczania.. ;P
<wlosio> bo np.
<wlosio> zasady j.polskiego uczy się w klasa 1-4...
<wlosio> klasach*
<wlosio> potem nauczyciele zlewają to i tylko wygarniać błędy potrafią... ( wiem bo siostra chodzi do 6stej klasy)
<wlosio> sama Literatura potem..
<julek> zeby sie nauczyc pisac to trzeba pisac i czytac...
<termi> wlosio: literatura wlasnie uczy pisania i czytania
<termi> co za tym idzie ci co duzo czyaja nie maja problemuz ortografia itd
<termi> wiec to nie jest glupie
<julek> zamiast wypracowan sa jakies durne testy...
<termi> taaa
<julek> matura z polskiego to w ogole farsa
<wlosio> i co? ja mam litery z pizdu..., a błędy wale od sk... :) ,a czytam te cholerne lektury i pisze z nich wypracowanie z min 700 słów... -.-
 * termi zdawal stara oj trza bylo sie napisac :)
<julek> polowa to jakies durne pytania, a polowa to wypracowanie na 10 zdan, gdzie za styl i forme jest 1% punktow...
<wlosio> hee
<julek> powinno byc samo wypracowanie, a oceniac sie powinno wlasnie styl wypowiedzi, slownictwo...
<termi> poza tym wypracowanie ma to do siebie ze mozna kogos z talentem wychwycic literackim a taki test to co ci wychwyci?
<julek> "wypisz w punktach okreslenia czegostam w cytowanym fragmencie czegostam..."
<julek> to jest matura z polskiego
<termi> dla mnie matma powinna zawsze byc obowiazkowa
<termi> a nie za moich czasow ci co mieli problem zdawali geografie
<termi> i dostali 5
<termi> a w porownaniu z tymi co z matmyu mieli 3
<termi> to to sie ma nijak
<julek> pewnie, ze powinna, tylko matura tez powinna byc inna...
<jedzsmalec> co za różnica? :f
<jedzsmalec> jak chcą to niech sobie zdadzą na geografii
 * Wizard zdawał po staremu
<termi> a poznej taki zda geografie idzie na polibude
<termi> i nie wie co to calka
<Wizard> ale polotu w pisaniu to ja nie mam ;P
<julek> Wizard: ale ty stary jestes:)
<Wizard> ej
<Wizard> :>
<termi> Wizard: tez stara zdawalem i tez polotu w pisaniu nie mam wole scisle :)
<julek> niestety dzisiaj "scisle" matury to zadania "wez wzor, podstaw dane..."
<julek> czyli wlasciwie to samo co na polskim...
<termi> julek: nie wiem nie interesuje sie juz tym :)wiem tylko ze matma chyba znowu obowiazkowa :)
<julek> no
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> julek: ja zdawałem starą matmę, nie była specjalnie trudna
<Wizard> fizyka była gorsza, sporo trzeba było znać na pamięć
<Wizard> dobrze, że mnie kumpel wzorem poratował :)
<Wizard> a na maturę z angielskiego się spóźniłem, bo pochlałem :S
<termi> hehehe
<termi> to ja troszke wstawiony naustna zpolaka poszedlem :)
<termi> :D:D
<termi> kumopel mial fajna matke "tolerancyjna"
<termi> rano jedziemy do niego zeby sie poduczyc itd
<termi> a ona do nas z koniakiem
<termi> napijcie sie :)
<termi> :D:D:D
<Wizard> :D
<termi> ehh to byly czasy :)
<Wizard> no, potem jeszcze broniłem dyplom
<termi> a dzisiaj ta mlodziez to jedna wielka porazka
<termi> ja tez :)
<Wizard> też było śmiesznie, na tydzień przed obroną nam nic nie działało
<termi> :)
<Wizard> i po nocach zapieprzałem do kolegi rowerem z dyskiem/płytami i rzeźbiliśmy
<termi> :)
<termi> ale sie zrobilo i sie obronilo
<termi> i dzisiaj sie milo to wspomina
<termi> :)
<termi> ogolnie troszke nasi zrabali z tym ze te zawodowki polikwidowali
<termi> jednak trzeba rzesmieslnikow szkolic
<termi> nie moge wszyscy miec dyplomow
<termi> ktore dzisiaj sa warte gów
<termi> nie mowie o wszytkich
<termi> ale jak widze jak ludzie ida na zarzadzanie, nmarketing
<termi> tyle tego jest ze ja pinkole
<termi> pytanie tylko co dalej?
<termi> :)
<szymon_g> termi, jasne, ze nie wszystkie. tylko jakies 75%
<szymon_g> :~
<Wizard> :)
<tar-gz> Skrzypu pauo
<lisu> kurde trzeba mieć cierpliwość przy konfigurowaniu serwera na windowsie, na linuchu odpalam skrypt i ide robić herbate, a tutaj siedze i klikam od pol godziny jak głupi
<termi> :)
<termi> bo windows nie jest do serwerów ;)
<termi> tylko do grania
<termi> :)
<bialy663> lol serwer na windowsie
<termi> bialy663: czasami trzeba nie ma wyjscia
<termi> polityka firmy czy kuj wie co jeszcze
<termi> i nie masz wyboru
<szymon_g> bialy663, wiesz... sporo serwerow jest na windzie
<szymon_g> lisu, moze sproboj cos w powershellu "wyklikac" :?
<bialy663> no dobra jak mus to mus
<Wizard> kiedyś najkrótszym dowcipem było "idzie milicjant i myśli"
<Wizard> microsoft dał jednak radę! i oto mamy "windows server"
<bialy663> :D
<szymon_g> to prawie tak jak "linux na desktopie", prawda ;)?
<bialy663> nie
<bialy663> ;p
<szymon_g> ah, racja. windows server ma spory udzial na rynku
 * Wizard z powodzeniem używa linuksa na desktopie, w domu i pracy
<Wizard> i to już ładnych parę lat
<lisu> bobra cfaniaki, postawcie mi kontroler domeny na linuxie z kontami mobilnymi, ... ale * (gwiazdka) musi on uniemowżliwić ponowne zalogowanie się do domeny na innej stacji, dla usera, jeśli już takowy jest zalogowany.
<Wizard> lisu: NIS, solved, next
<Wizard> lisu: nie trafiłeś niestety z przykładem
<Wizard> chcesz do łódki montować lawetę?
<lisu> nis powiadasz? ja myslałem o ldap, ale nis'a nie robiłem, jak on współpracuje z serwerem windowsowym w kwestii uwierzytelniania userów?
<lisu> o i tutaj cisza, właśnie... ;/
<lisu> a co z koncówkami z windowsach? bo jakoś nie widzę opcji.
<lisu> Wizard: dzieki za podpowiedź, coś pogmeram, może się to uda uruchomić jak trzeba
<Galvatron> Witam
<kklimonda> lisu: twoja gwiazdka nawet na windowsie dobrze nie działa
<Wizard> lisu: to jest dla uniksów
<Wizard> nie wiem jak jest z końcówkami dla windows
<lisu> wiem wiem, wałkuję temat od jakiegoś czasu i ręce mi opadają, że taka podstawowa rzecz, a no ni hu hu nie chce współpracować. Nie wiem, czy nie postawić LDAP i po sprawie.
<Psotnick> siema
<banex> \o
<scx> Dzien dobry
<Wizard> niezbyt dobry
<Psotnick> jak dla kogo
<scx> Poszukuje serwera grup dyskusyjnych
<scx> korzystalem z news.task.gda.pl
<scx> oraz news.gazeta.pl
<scx> pierwszy draznil mnie czesto niedostepnoscia
<bars0> Witam, takie pytanko: ma ktoś układ dysków SSD i klasycznych? Mam 2 dyski magnetyczne połączone w softłerowym RAID0 i zastanawiam się nad kupnem SSD. Czy te dwa magnetyki nie będą opóźniać np. bootowania?
<scx> drugi za szybko pozbywal sie starych wiadomosci
<scx> bars0: no raczej SSD powinien isc na system
<scx> a te HDD zostaw sobie na dane
<bars0> scx: wiadomo, SSD dam na system HDD na dane
<bars0> tak się tylko dopytuję, czy to się nie będzie gryzło w systemie, nie mam żadnego doświadczenia z SSD, chociaż interfejs taki sam więc problemów być nie powinno
<scx> bars0: co ma sie gryzc?
<scx> ogolnie jesli chodzi o SATA byly kiedys problemy bodajze z hibernacja, jesli korzystales z TuxOnIce
<scx> ale to bylo dawno i nieprawda
<bars0> scx: no właśnie o takie rzeczy mi chodzi. Często hibernuję do RAM-u, dlatego zapytałem czy ktoś ma taki układ dysków
<scx> bars0: to nie hibernujesz tylko usypiasz
<bars0> scx: racja
<bars0> scx: ale hibernacja też mi działa:)
<scx> kiedy, gdy chcialo sie hibernwac z szyfrowaniem danych korzystalo sie z TuxOnIce
<scx> to latka na jadro
<michal_s> dzień dobry wszystkim
<michal_s> czy Natty jest już używalny? Czy lepiej poczekać?
<michal_s> nie jestem na bieżąco z rozwojem wersji, więc nie wiem, czy są jeszcze szykowane jakieś spore mziany przed wydaniem
<kklimonda> tylko poprawianie błędów zostało
<michal_s> kklimonda: dzięki za info
<Dreadlish> jest już fx4?
<Dreadlish> czy znowu zrobili mały strzał w stope z datą?
<kklimonda> czemu?
<kklimonda> wszystko idzie zgodni z planem: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/Firefox_4.0
<tar-gz> Kozrsta tu ktoś z lxde?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> wszędzie na stronach mozilla-europe wisi 3.6.15
<Dreadlish> a fak
<Dreadlish> mozilla.com
<Dreadlish> zasysam :D
<Oz__> Witam
<Oz__> Wiecie-li może, czy istnieje jakiś program do kojarzenia par w grach działający pod Ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> a na polski?
<Dreadlish> o kuwa
<Dreadlish> czuje sie jak w operze
<Dreadlish> tylko że takiej bez speed diala
<banex> chrome > ff > opera
<Dreadlish> ff > opera > chrome
<Dreadlish> lub
<Dreadlish> ff > opera > chromium >> długo długo nic > chrome > ie
<banex> links > *
<banex> t;[
<Dreadlish> nc > links
<banex> hehe
<Oz__> also, istnieje ie pod ubuntu?
<tar-gz> Oz__: Internet Explorer?
<scx> links jest do kitu
<scx> elinks jest fajny
<Diabelko> chromium > chrome > ff > opera
<banex> my man
<Diabelko> opera jest fajna na komórki, dzięki temu "turbo"
<winter> ffx > chromium > opera
<scx> Czy w Evolution mozna ustawic tak jak w IceDove, zeby wyswietlal sie taki maly panel z eventami obok maili?
<scx> chodzi o to, zeby nie zmieniac widoku tylko miec to jakos na wierzchu
<scx> http://www.flickr.com/photos/redux/2099049385/
<scx> tak jak tutaj ^^
<Psotnick> musieli wrąbać do nowego FF'a te animacje ;/
<winter> jeszcze nie mam
<czesmir> bry
<winter> o/
<Psotnick> jak na razie to testuję ją z ~/firefox/ ;)
<winter> ja poczekam na repo
<Psotnick> ja mam niby w AUR ;)
<winter> nie śpieszy mi się ;-)
<winter> to ja też ;-)
<czesmir> ale co?
<winter> ffx4
<Psotnick> FF4
<czesmir> aha
<czesmir> w debianie jeszcze nie ma w exp jest
<winter> w debianie to iceweasel 3.5.x
<czesmir> 3.5.17
<czesmir> aktualnie
<winter> no
<winter> cebulą mi jedzie przez okno
<czesmir> hehe
<winter> ktoś w bloku obiad robi
<winter> późno
<czesmir> prawdo podobnie
<sysek> echg
<didek> Siemka!
<didek> Wiecie jak może się odnosić do wskaźników list w argumentach funkcji? (c++)
<Dreadlish> poprostu daj jej nazwe?
<Dreadlish> nazwa listy = wskaźnik do jej 1 elementu
<didek> Bo po zrobieniu np void funkcja(list<int>* lista) {}; nie moge sie w niej odwolywac do żadnej z metod za pomocą np lista.push_back();
<Dreadlish> list<int> &lista
<Dreadlish> może
<didek> Nie no, własnie nie.
<didek> Bo bez sensu tworzyć nowy obiekt za każdym razem jak chcę skorzystać z funkcji a potem przenosić wynikowy z powrotem.
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoB1Y5BzZw0
 * mati75 się zastanawia skąd się ci ludzie się biorą
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> pewnie z pochwy swoich matek
<winter> nie chce mi się tego oglądać
<winter> mati75: widzę, że znalazłeś Dreadlisha w sieci
<DarkWolf448> Czego ?
<mati75> winter: really?
<winter> ya rly!
<DarkWolf448> This is polish channel :D !
<winter> a*
<DarkWolf448> Here all speak polish :)
<mati75> DarkWolf448: no way
<winter> mozilla.com ma małe lagi
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, koniec bo nas wyrzucą ^^
<winter> chyba ty
<DarkWolf448> Jak Wam się podoba nowy FF ?
<winter> nie mam jeszcze, poczekam aż do repo załadują
 * mati75 nie używa
<DarkWolf448> To trochę poczekasz :D
<winter> dzień pewnie czy dwa
<mati75> DarkWolf448: w debianie rc był←
<Pitek> w sidzie ?
<mati75> Pitek: w experimentalu
<winter> archlinux jest bleeding edge i jak na bleeding edge przystało będzie szybko i bez możliwości powrotu
<Pitek> juz myslalem, ze cos z repo sida przeoczylem ;p
<winter> kurde
<winter> kliknąłem na reklamę :-/
<winter> po raz pierwszy od roku chyba
<Pitek> :)
<DarkWolf448> To Arch mi się ciągle kojarzy z archaizmem (i starociami)
<winter> albo i dłużej
<winter> ale to na distro watch
<winter> to przejdzie jeszcze
<kklimonda> didek: jak przekazujesz obiekt jako wskaźnik to musisz użyć -> zamiast . aby odwoływać się do jego metod czy własności
<kklimonda> didek: ew. przekazuj przez referencję
<DarkWolf448> A co to była za reklama, że ją kliknąłeś ^^ ?
<didek> kklimonda, No już widzę i stestowałem, dzięki wielkie :)
<winter> DarkWolf448: taka której adblock nie usunął
<DarkWolf448> Znacie jakiegoś klienta IRC dla Windowsa ?
<mati75> DarkWolf448: xchat, chatzilla
<sysek> DarkWolf448: irssi
<Diabelko> piździn
<mati75> sysek: ++++
<sysek> po tylu latach uzywania konsoli
<sysek> juz nie wyobrazam sobie siedzenia na graficznym ircu
<kklimonda> DarkWolf448: mirc
<DarkWolf448> Dzięki :)
<kklimonda> DarkWolf448: Quassel sporo osób poleca
<kklimonda> Smuxi jest fajne
<kklimonda> masa tego jest
<en0x> Diabelko: mirc
<en0x> :D
<en0x> a juz polazl
<en0x> ;S
<sysek> o kurcze
<sysek> prawie osiagnlem drugi cel :o
<Diabelko> en0x: umrzyj
<sysek> ale cos net muli
<Psotnick> Wirtualne pulpity to jednak super sprawa, pod warunkiem, że się ma wszystkie programy ładnie na pasku
<jedzsmalec> jak kto lubi
<tar-gz> Używa ktos lxde?
<sysek> luf luf
<Admc> Wiecie, że wyszedł ReactOS 0.3.13
<MatKill> cześć
<MatKill> nie wiecie może, dlaczego cs (wine + openbox) się minimalizuje?
<Admc> używaj compiza jest bardziej pro!
<sysek> Admc: to dziala w ogole ?
<MatKill> działą
<MatKill> minimalizuje si ępodzczas naciśnięcia cstrl
<MatKill> ctrl*
<Admc> sysek: Na VirtualBoxie działa
<sysek> ja mowie o reactos
<Admc> ;D
<MatKill> ;]
<Admc> ej, czym różni się MBR od VBR?
<jacekowski> Master Boot Record i Variable Bit Rate?
<en0x> oO
<Admc> nie jestem pewnien
<Psotnick> nooo jest ogromna różnica ;D
<sysek> Admc: no jednak
<Admc> w instalatorze ReactOS przy opcjach instalacji bootloadera miałem do wyboru instalację w MBR i w MBR+VBR
<tar-gz> Zaraz potestujemy lubuntu natty
<tar-gz> z/w
<Admc> wybrałem to co było domyślne
<Admc> zajebisty system, instaluje się w dwie minuty na 256 MB ram
<Admc> :D
<jacekowski> ta, tylko ze malo co dziala
<Psotnick> Vbr to pewnie będzie jakiś Virtual boot record, czy coś w tym stylu
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> volume boot rekord
<Admc> najdłużej jak zwykle się mshtml.dll kopiuje
<Admc> jacekowski: a to jest jakaś kolosalna różnica?
<Admc> pomiędzy MBR a VBR?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> zupelnie inne miejsce na dysku
<jacekowski> bios tylko czyta MBRa
<Admc> coraz wolniej działa ten ReactOS
<en0x> bios jest obsolete :D
<Admc> powinni go trochę pooptymalizować
<Admc> zwłaszcza podsystem win32
<Admc> czytałem trochę o tym i mają gównianą implementację
<en0x> a nas to <><
<Admc> en0x: za 20 lat dzięki ReactOS Microsoft padnie :D
<Admc> bo będzie darmowy windows
<en0x> powodzenia zycze
<kklimonda> Admc: tylko nie wstrzymuj oddechu ;)
<Psotnick> za 20 lat to będzie przestarzały i nikt nie będzie go chciał używać
<Admc> o, ikonki naprawili
<Admc> i ładnie się wyświetlają
<Admc> Psotnick: A te dzieci ikspeka?
<jacekowski> Admc: windows jest za darmo
<Admc> co mają kompy sprzed dwudziestu lat i mówią że XP4ever
<kklimonda> Admc:  ReactOS musiałby zaimplementować całe API windowsa - do każdego buga i do każdego obejścia dla niedziałających aplikacji. Musieliby jednym słowem zrobić to co MS robi od lat 80tych.. czyli w 20 lat zaimplementować ponad 30 lat ;)
<Admc> bo vista/7 im nie pójdzie a nie wiedzą, że istnieje coś takiego jak linux
<en0x> snij dalej
<Admc> instaluję dodatki gościa może będzie działać
<Admc> en0x: czemu jesteś taki nie miły?
<Admc> niemiły*
<en0x> bo taki jestem
<Admc> to się zmień
<Admc> popracuj nad charakterem
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: jesteś ?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: depends, co tam?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: chyba mam to samo co ty
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: python-dbg ci się wywala?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: nie do końca, bo nawet nie moge zainstalować
<kklimonda> o
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583905/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: hmm.. pokaż apt-cache policy python-dbg python2.7-dbg
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/583907/
 * KiFka hi
<ari-tczew> hi KiFka
<KiFka> hej ari-tczew :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zaktualizuję system, ale wątpię, że to coś da
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: może ScottK byłby zainteresowany?
<ari-tczew> i barry
<ari-tczew> a nie, muszę pierw zależności naprawić
<kavillock> siema
<kavillock> czy ktoś wie dlaczego ff 4 dla linuksa nie ma minimalistycznego interfejsu jak w windowsie
<Psotnick> to chyba dobrze
<Psotnick> jak chcesz minimalizm go chrome/chromium
<tar-gz> chcesz mieć minimalistyczny interfejs korzystaj z midori albo linksa
<Psotnick> ja mu podałem bardziej 'ludzką' alternatywę
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: extra, system mi sie wysypał przy aktualizacji
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: te ich nowe palety kolorów nie chcą mi działać
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: w ogóle mam irytujący bug - konsola nie zapamiętuje historii poleceń
<tar-gz> ari-tczew: czego Ty używasz?
<ari-tczew> tar-gz: natty
<tar-gz> To sie nie dziw to jest alpha
<ari-tczew> tar-gz: no co ty :O
<tar-gz> Hmmm, czemu mi sie java z czatem nie chce połaczyc ....
<KiFka> hehehhehhe
<Barthalion> tar-gz: Captain Obvious
<lisu> tar-gz: co psujesz w javie?
<tar-gz> nothing dziwne tylko w operze mi poprawnie chodzi
<wlosio> hejka napy ;p
<BlessJah> hum... mam plik i chce podzielic na kawalki
<BlessJah> jakims regexpem, sa w nim bloki tekstu ktore sie zaczynaja w okresliny sposob
<BlessJah> powiedzmy blok1 \n wartosc1 \n wartosc2 \n blok2 \n wartosc3
<BlessJah> zmienna ilosc linii w bloku
<BlessJah> ktos ma pomysl?
<m477> wie ktos jak urchamiam proces jak przypisac do niego zeby max 2 rdzenie wykorzystywal?
<kklimonda> m477: man taskset
<m477> thx
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: no nie zainstaluje nic teraz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/583934/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: zmień mirror na główny
<wlosio> zna sie ktoś na fbsd? ( tak dokładnie)
<BlessJah> tak dokładnie to nikt
<BlessJah> ale ja się orientuję
<BlessJah> przy czym najlepiej zapytaj na #freebsd
<wlosio> albo nie  to nie zm chyba znaczenia
<wlosio> chodzi mi o odblokowanie .htaccess w Lighttpd
<wlosio> za chinu ludowe nie moge
<BlessJah> w takim razie system nie ma znaczenia
<wlosio> chiny
<wlosio> zastanawiam sie czy nie napisać skrypt... PeHaPe....
<BlessJah> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/lighttpd-setup-a-password-protected-directory-directories.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69cfdf> (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<wlosio> a wie ktoś gdzie w Freebsd znajduje się "  lighttpd.conf".....
<BlessJah>  /usr/local/etc
<BlessJah> configi systemu sa w /etc, configi calej reszty w /usr/local/etc
<wlosio> hwala! D
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: debfx naprawia to już
<tar-gz> wlosio: dawaj na trackfm ogarniety dj dzisiaj gra.
<wlosio> zaraz
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ /etc/rc.d/lighttpd restart
<wlosio> bash: /etc/rc.d/lighttpd: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<wlosio> weak......
<didek> To może sobie zainstaluj lajta
<wlosio> lajta?
<wlosio> kur... mam lajta!
<wlosio> apache zabardz obciąża mi serva
<wlosio> lighttpd lepsze :D
<wlosio> chociaż nie wiem jak sie ma httpd na Fedorze..
<sysek> lol fedora
<wlosio> co defora?
<wlosio> co lolujesz fedore?
<wlosio> co do fedory... Ubu ma jakies zabespieczenia , bo ja daje startowy dysk usb... i  " x-buntu / mint/ debian/ " ISO zczytuje... a, le chce dac ISO Fedory... to jej nie wrzuca... ( niedaje na liste) dziwne.. :P
<sysek> wlosio: fedora ma smieszne zaleznosci i smieszny minimal install
<malpowiec> nic nie slychac o GUI dla apparmora?
<Admc> a po co ci GUI?
<Admc> prolinuxowiec robi wszystko w konsoli
<Tyczek> A kupę w krzakach. ;>
<Admc> też
<Admc> sudo apt-get remove kał
<Admc> a nie sorry
<Admc> prolinuxowiec używa aptitude
<Admc> bo podobno jest lepsze ale ja nie widzę różnicy
<ntat> O c zym rozmowa?
<ntat> :)
 * jedzsmalec jest prolinuksowcem i nie uzywa aptitude
<Admc> jedzsmalec: prolinuxowiec pisze się przez x
<jedzsmalec> nie pisze.
<ntat> tzn. znów wywyższnie się...
<lisu> obie formy są poprawne
<Admc> :D
<Admc> nie nie
<jedzsmalec> lisu: ale x źle wygląda
<jedzsmalec> [;
<Admc> czytałem decyzję rady języka polskiego
<ntat> apropos jedzsmalec smalec jest dobry zwłaszcza ze skwarkami:)
<lisu> blada dupa na plaży też źle wygląda
<jedzsmalec> i dopiero do niedawna są poprawne, jak i samo to, że jakaśtam rada mi mówi co jest poprawne a co nie jest głupie.
<jedzsmalec> ano jest.
<Admc> i w innych przypadkach niż w mianowniku nie można pisać przez ks
<jedzsmalec> tia
<ntat> Ktoś tu się bawi w minisumo?
<Admc> a co to jest?
<Admc> bo  nie słyszałem
<jedzsmalec> Minisumo to rodzaj zawodów między autonomicznymi robotami.
<jedzsmalec> bo jesteś głupi.
<Admc> a, o to chodzi
<lisu> ale to durne, Linux piszę się przez x, bo to podobno nazwa, ale linuksowy, powinno być dopuszczalne przez ks
<Psotnick> tró
<Admc> jedzsmalec szkoda że ten kanał nie jest moderowany
<ntat> lisu, no task przecież jest, Linuks i liniksowy po polsku pisze się właśnie tak
<Enlik> 21:25 < Admc> i w innych przypadkach niż w mianowniku nie można pisać przez ks
<Enlik> LOLWUT
<jedzsmalec> Admc: głupi głupi głupi
<jedzsmalec> głupi!
<Enlik> Jest zupewlnie na odwrot.
<lisu> ntat: a jak napiszesz markę chanelle?
<lisu> szanel?
<Admc> na furdevie za takie coś już byś kicka dostał
<Psotnick> a na trollowni nie ;D
<ntat> lisu, każda forma polska jest poprawne, tylko nie można mieszać, albo piszmey po polsku albo po angielsku
<ntat> np. czipsy jest ok
<ntat> keczup jest ok
<ntat> a nawet keczap
<qermit> kecz ap czy ke czap
<Admc> to czemu na każdym opakowaniu pisze ketchup a nie keczup?
<lisu> no dobra, ale to jest nazwa marki
<ntat> Admc, bo obie formy są poprawne
<Admc> keczup dziwnie wygląda, jakoś tak na siłę spolszczone
<ntat> Nie widziałem tylko łoki toki:)
<ntat> Ale też jest poprawnie
<ntat> choć dziwnie wygląda
<lisu> łoki toki != gadu-gadu? czy nie?
<Admc> to od dziś piszemy jutube zamiast youtube
<ntat> lisu, nie wiesz, co to walkie talkie?
<jedzsmalec> jutub
<ntat> jutjub
<lisu> ntat: chodzi mi o sens jezykowy
<jedzsmalec> tjub wygląda jakoś źle
<jedzsmalec> jutub bardziej po naszemu :f
<ntat> jutjup.peel
<ntat> :]
<lisu> dobra zmykam o/
<jedzsmalec> \o
<ntat> o/
<Admc> hatetepe://wuwuwu,ómrzyj.pe-el
<wlosio> witam!
<wlosio> co tam ?
<Cyr4x> pytanko czy ktos moze juz zaktualizował do natty?
<ari-tczew> Cyr4x: nom
<Cyr4x> chcę wiedzieć czy warto
<ari-tczew> Cyr4x: co masz na myśli czy warto?
<wlosio> zaaktualizuj i sie dowiesz ;p
<Cyr4x> znaczy w sensie czy nie będzie tak ze zaktualizuje
<Cyr4x> i to nie działa tamto nie działa
<ari-tczew> i też trochę grzeczniej, bo chciałbyś się dowiedzieć, a nie chcesz - bez żądań
<ari-tczew> raczej działa
<ari-tczew> na forum.ubuntu.pl jest temat o testowaniu nattyego
<ari-tczew> tam przeważnie na bieżąco wiadomo czy coś sie zepsuło
<ari-tczew> czy może jednak wszystko gra
<wlosio> ja osobiscie poczekam na oficiala i walne update distro ;]
<Cyr4x> dobra raz kozie smierc mam backup jakby co
<Cyr4x> no wlasnie oficjal dopiero na koniec kwietnia
<ari-tczew> dlatego najlepiej jest miec wydzielone /home jako osobna partycja
<Cyr4x> no mam
<Cyr4x> i partimage / przed aktualizacją
<ari-tczew> no to do dzieła
<Cyr4x> zobaczymy z 10.04 idzie mam nadzieje ze pojdzie bez zgrzytow
<wlosio> ja mam wszystko na jednej
<wlosio> nie wiem czy to dobrze czy to źle...
<Cyr4x> to bez sensu bo system padnie to tracisz dane
<wlosio> nie padł mi od 2007 roku ;]
<wlosio> a tyle twardych resetów.. że ho ho...
<Cyr4x> no ja tak na początku miałem home jeszcze na 5.10
<wlosio> ło.. szacun
<wlosio> jaki masz system plików ?
<Cyr4x> jak system sie uwalił
<Cyr4x> to całe dane przepadły bo format
<wlosio> aa i sie nauczyłeś mieć osobną partycje
<wlosio> No.. ja tez bede tak robił
<wlosio> wrzuce ubuntu jeszcze raz od nowa...
<Cyr4x> no zrobiłem na osobnej wiadomo podstawa
<Cyr4x> system plikow mam ext3
<wlosio> wiem.. ja od 2007 r. mam na oosbnej
<wlosio> a ja mam ext2 :P
<firemark> czyżbyś siedział na Debianie stable? :D
<wlosio> nie
<wlosio> a chciałem debiana mieć.. i to bardzo
<Cyr4x> a po co?
<wlosio> ale jak i textowy i graficzny instalator nie widział mi WiFi.. a ja nie mam czasu sie z tym pier.. :)
<wlosio> WiFi na USB
<Cyr4x> pewnie potrzebuje ndiswrappera
<wlosio> a kij go wie.. temu siedze n Łubuntu..
<wlosio> ściagałem wersje dvd-gnome
<Cyr4x> albo jakichs sterów co nie ma domyslnie
<wlosio> 1,2gb :P
<wlosio> nie wiem... Ubuntu mówi że mam Ralink czy coś takiego
<wlosio> osobiąście wiem że mam z EXIMAX'a
<wlosio> tu juz mnie na Fedore i Archa próbowano przekręcić ;P
<Cyr4x> wazne ze dziala
<Cyr4x> to sie nie daj przekręcic na fedore
<wlosio> ale na Yasta mam uczulenie...  , a Arch ... nie lubie konsol ;]
<Cyr4x> yast to nie konieczność moze byc apt-get dla rpm
<wlosio> ale nie lubie rpmów .. zabardzo
<wlosio> deb lepiej jakoś mi siadają :P
<Cyr4x> w zasadzie praktycznie to samo co deb dwuklik i sie instaluje
<wlosio> wiem .. ale jakoś miałem prolbemy z wywaleniem ... :P ... komendy jeszcze w chuja grały :P
<wlosio> i mało pakietów
<wlosio> wg. mniw..
<wlosio> wg. mnie...
<Cyr4x> dlatego ja wole ubuntu
<Cyr4x> instaluję i działa
<wlosio> wpisuje yum install lighttpd .... nima
<wlosio> największa parodia to sterowniki nv do Fedory na X64...
<Cyr4x> a na x64 to juz inna bajka
<wlosio> Niby trza Fedora Fusuion dodać ( repo ).
<Cyr4x> to sie nie wypowiem bo nie mam
<wlosio> to na 32b... działają kmod-nvidia
<wlosio> ale na 64 juz nie..
<wlosio> temu mówie że parodia..
<wlosio> w ogole nie znajduje pakietu
<Cyr4x> najlepiej sobie sciągnąc .run ze strony nvidia
<wlosio> oj . nie umiem na runach z nvidi robic... bo raz próbowałem
<wlosio> to tak:
<wlosio> wyłaczyłem gdm
<wlosio> w ogole. środowisko graficzne
<Cyr4x> wylacz x-y calkowicie
<Cyr4x> odpal run
<wlosio> i x-server
<wlosio> a i tak jakies bledy powyskakiwaly
<Cyr4x> i gotowe dokompilowac sobie powinien moduł
<wlosio> i dupa.. :P
<wlosio> Kupie chyba ksiązke ubuntu 10.10 jak jest i podszkole se w komendach , bo biedno u mnie
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Cyr4x> ja sie nie martwie bo stery nvidia mi ubuntu od razu proponuje odpowiednie
<Cyr4x> a jak takie nie są to szukam repo z najnowszymi i jest
<Dreadlish> na stronie nvidii są stery przecież
<Dreadlish> chmod i odpalasz
<Cyr4x> no ale .run
<wlosio> oj nie bd tłumaczył 2gi raz
<Cyr4x> a ja wole to miec w apcie
<Dreadlish> mnie to wali gdzie mam bo i tak jak czegoś nie mam to skompiluje ;d
<wlosio> ja robiłem tak :
<Cyr4x> no ale to porządek potem jest
<wlosio> CTRL+ALT+1
<Dreadlish> ctrl+alt+f1
<wlosio> sudo telinit 3
<Dreadlish> jak coś
<Cyr4x> ale ctrl+alt+f1
<Dreadlish> singleuser
<Cyr4x> to tylko przejscie do panelu
<wlosio> tak tak
<wlosio> f1
<Cyr4x> a nie wylaczenie xów
<wlosio> sudoi /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wlosio> i w próbowałem jechać z tym koksem :P
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja nie mam karty nvidii
<Dreadlish> (no nie tylko dla tego)
<wlosio> ati?
<wlosio> jak w ati to wygląda?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> w ati to wygląda tak
<Cyr4x> i dlatego masz pewnie kijowe stery ati
<Dreadlish> instalujesz sobie
<Dreadlish> z strony ati
<Dreadlish> robisz reboot
<Dreadlish> i działa
<wlosio> hee :D
<wlosio> paczka .deb? . czy też run ?
<Dreadlish> chuj wi
<Dreadlish> ja tam z tar.xz robiłęm ;d
<wlosio> aaa instaltor jest na stronie...
<Dreadlish> arch power \m/
<wlosio> tar to dla mnie najwieksze draństwo...
<wlosio> nie lubie tarów -.-
<Cyr4x> no w repo prenie tak samo są
<Cyr4x> do instalacji
<wlosio> pewnie tak
<Cyr4x> a menedżer sterowników własnościowych zapewne od razu zaproponuje
<wlosio> a próbowałem tez
<Dreadlish> od razu zaaproponuje otwarte ;d
<wlosio> sudo telinit 1
<wlosio> ;)
<wlosio> 1 - czyli terminal bez ixów ;]
<Dreadlish> sudo telinit 0
<wlosio> singlemode
<wlosio> ;]
<Cyr4x> no niekoniecznie
<Dreadlish> i kij wam w d
<wlosio> 0 ? co robiło 0 ?
<Dreadlish> albo :(){ :|:& }:;
<Dreadlish> przed tym
<Cyr4x> sudo zrób to o co mi chodzi i popraw błędy
<Dreadlish> alt+sysrq+s
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: to jest myślenie end-usera
<Dreadlish> takie bardzo "windowsowe"
<Dreadlish> ja lubie sie popieprzyć z pierdołami
<Cyr4x> w windowsie po drodze 10 razy spyta czy na pewno chcemy to zrobić
<Dreadlish> ale jak mnie szlag trafi to osoby w obrębie metra chować się do bunkra
<wlosio> xD
<wlosio> Dreadlish, spoko.... :P
<Cyr4x> dlatego ja wolę mieć coś co działa
<wlosio> dobra... spróbuje wypalkić debca na pendrive :P
<Cyr4x> i nie muszę się z tym bawić
<wlosio> wypalić
<Dreadlish> dla mnie działający system to nuda
<Dreadlish> lubie pogrzebać ;d
<wlosio> dla nie też
<wlosio> temu ide debca na gi dysk dac
<wlosio> moze sie spier...doli ;]
<Dreadlish> dd if=obraz of=pendrive
<wlosio> coś mi tu za komendy rzucasz?;]
<Dreadlish> takie jajeczne
<wlosio> :P
<Dreadlish> nie radze stosować na swoim dysku
<Cyr4x> a na co komu dd
<Dreadlish> a w ogóle najlepiej to postawić netboota
<wlosio> ddem to prznosiłem chyba boot loadera na innych dysk
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: a na co komu internet?
<wlosio> w zasadzie na pingwinie bez neta jestes ujebane
<wlosio> w zasadzie na pingwinie bez neta jestes ujebany
<Cyr4x> no bo bez internetu to jak
<wlosio> dobra. pierw gparted ^^
<Dreadlish> a bez obrazów dysków 1:1 to jak bez pewnej części ciałą ;d
<Cyr4x> owszem
<Cyr4x> ale od tego mam live cd z partimage
<Dreadlish> jakiś własnościowy syf
<Cyr4x> a syf
<Dreadlish> nie wspiera jfsa :D
<Cyr4x> pewny backup i całkiem dobrze kompresuje
<Cyr4x> ja mam ext3 więc problemu nie mam
<wlosio> w koncu musze Ubumtu podzielic n partycje
<wlosio> słuchajcie... wiec.. mam 200gb dysk dla Ubunta
<wlosio> bo ciągle jade na 1 partycji
<wlosio> jako cały system
<Dreadlish> mam dysk na którym mam 12 partycji <fukaka>
<Cyr4x> a ile masz zajete?
<Cyr4x> bo mozesz bez utraty danych wydzielic tylko to wolne miejsce
<Dreadlish> logiczne=.=
<wlosio> 21,5 / 81gb ;P.
<wlosio> ale i tak chce mu dać jakieś 200gb swowody
<wlosio> ale tylko jedna partycja
<wlosio> w koncu musze podzielić na partycje
<Dreadlish> cały system na jednej partycji - niedobrze
<Cyr4x> no to zrob z tego wolnego 2 partycje
<wlosio> no właśnie ;P
<Cyr4x> i tam se przerzuc home
<Cyr4x> jaki problem
<wlosio> Można tak?! xD
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: uprawnienia - taki problem
<wlosio> a i tak zrobie na 200tce
<Cyr4x> mozna co za problem robisz 2 partycje i modyfikujesz fstab
<wlosio> a powiem ci czemu
<wlosio>  , bo ten 80... ma 172 bad sectorół
<wlosio>  , bo ten 80... ma 172 bad sectorów
<wlosio> ^^.... trza z niego sp... alać ;P
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/Ef6gkuV7 - moje 60gb badów
<Cyr4x> tak naprawde problem sie zacznie jak gparted uwali tablice partycji
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: jak nagle stracisz prąd to uwali
<Cyr4x> a o to nie trudno wbrew pozorom
<Dreadlish> nie strasz pan
<Dreadlish> bo sie zniechęci
<Cyr4x> nie tylko prąd raz zmieniałem rozmiary partycji to pożegnałem się z całą zawartością dysku
<Dreadlish> no
<wlosio> mam apc P
<Dreadlish> bo trzeba ruszać głową
<Cyr4x> no ale co ruszac całego dysku sobie nie zbackupuje bo nie mam gdzie
<Dreadlish> mi tam raz padło zasilanie przy robieniu partycji
<wlosio> wiec...jak go podzielić? , ja myśe że na :  / , /home /swap  /boot
<Dreadlish> to jakoś odzyskałem ;d
<Cyr4x> tyle starczy
<wlosio> swap = ilośc ramu . nie
<wlosio> ?
<Dreadlish> home / i swap starczy
<wlosio> boot nie dawać?
<Cyr4x> : /home, / oraz /swap
<Dreadlish> poza tym jak masz więcej niż 1gb ramu to nie opłaca sie dawać swapa
<Cyr4x> oczywiscie ze opłaca
<wlosio> yhym
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: swap jest niewidoczny w systemie plików
<Cyr4x> znaczy no fakt jest niewidoczny
<Dreadlish> jakim cudem sie opłąca?
<Dreadlish> oprócz marnotrawienia dysku?
<Dreadlish> i durnowatej hibernacji która nigdy nie działa?
<Cyr4x> jak gra
<Cyr4x> to różnica będzie zasadnicza
<Dreadlish> tak, będzie mielić dużo dysku
<Dreadlish> a ramu nic nie weźmie
<Cyr4x> most wanted dostało niesamowitego kopa po zwiększeniu swap z 384 do giga
<Dreadlish> chyba na 512mb ramu
<fi9o> ;]
<Cyr4x> a juz nie pamiętam czy wtedy miałem 512 czy juz giga
<Cyr4x> ale mam póki co giga swap i jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> u mnie 512mb jest max
<wlosio> ja mam 4gb rama
<Dreadlish> no to p'kij ci swap?
<Dreadlish> daj 512mb i wal system
<Cyr4x> jak masz 4 gb ramu to nie potrzebujesz
<Cyr4x> ale zawsze możesz użyć starej zasaty że swap 2x ram :D
<Dreadlish> i 8gb wpierdu
<Dreadlish> u mnie na hdd 30gb to wiesz ile to jest? :D
<Cyr4x> co jest dobre na zakwasy bicepsów po pakowaniu?
<Dreadlish> mcdonalds
<kevinek> raket fjuel
<wlosio> dobvra
<wlosio> na pena wgrywa ponownie Ubu 64
<wlosio> hmm
<wlosio> mam pomysł
<Dreadlish> ?
<wlosio> a jak by skopiowac ubuntu na 2gi dysk... i tam wydzilić home
<wlosio> a potem przez dd skopiowac bootloader na tamted dysk ?
<Dreadlish> uprawnienia
<Cyr4x> a po co
<Dreadlish> po co przez dd?
<Dreadlish> grub-install taki straszny?
<wlosio> w sadaaadzie.. nie ;P
<Dreadlish> no to po co narażać się?
<wlosio> Lubie ;d..
<Dreadlish> osz ty niedobry ;d
<wlosio> dobra.. zainstaluj łubunta na 2gi dysk i będę pewny swego ;]
<wlosio> zainstaluję*
<Dreadlish> a tu bum - dysk fajka ;d
<wlosio> nie nie
<wlosio> dysk nowy
<wlosio> Zero backów;]
<Dreadlish> tak samo było z barracudą 11
<wlosio> 250gb Baracuda ;D
<Dreadlish> 20 min i nadrobiła całą produkcje :D
<Dreadlish> 180 badów
<wlosio> Seagate
<Dreadlish> seagate ostatnio robi syf
<Dreadlish> jak jest to na ata to jeszcze z 3 lata pochodzi
<wlosio> nie ,,, SATA2 chyba
<wlosio> mam 200tke ATA
<wlosio> 2ga
<Dreadlish> jak sata to bój się boga i serwisu
<Dreadlish> ja mam 4 momentusy 250gb
<Dreadlish> i jak narazie wszystkie ładnie działają
<Dreadlish> jednemu za miesiąc wskoczą 2 latka
<Dreadlish> drugiemu pół roku
 * jedzsmalec ma dwie barakudy i też działają
<Dreadlish> trzeciemu 3 miesiące
<wlosio> ja mam Seagety Baracudy i nie narzekam
<wlosio> ;]
<Dreadlish> i czwartemu też
<Dreadlish> samsung f3 ftw
<jedzsmalec> generalnie jedna mi padła, ale to chyba moja wina była :f
<Dreadlish> nie jakiś syf
<jedzsmalec> ale ludowy serwis mi wymienił i mam.
<wlosio> dobra.. bo nigsy Ubu nie wgram porzy was
<Dreadlish> no to wgrywaj
<Dreadlish> a nie piszesz
<jedzsmalec> to nie wgrywaj.
<Dreadlish> co jest w katalogu pulpit?
<Dreadlish> odziwo katalog GÓWNO
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> ide
<wlosio> :D w gparted . Domyślna tablica daje  na MS-DOS.. na jaką zmienić?
<wlosio> ;]
<Cyr4x> ale jak tablice na co ci tablica dodaj se druga partycje ot co
<wlosio> dobra. ale jak chce kasować wszystkie partycje ze starego dysku ,. to chce robić Talice Partycji
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> msdos
<wlosio> k
<wlosio> idzie  gładko narazie ;]
<jedzsmalec> ta instalacja ubuntu to nie powinna być ino 5xnext i patrzenie sie w obrazki?
<wlosio> co to jest ubuntu Studio ?
<wlosio> do czego to /
<wlosio> ?
<jedzsmalec> jakieś pierdoły.
<wlosio> a co ? miali slideshow z gołymi cyckami lasek zrobić?
<jedzsmalec> super ludowe distro z audacity i innymi wynalazkami
<wlosio> aha
<wlosio> a to nie ściągam.. wole dociągnąć
<wlosio> audacity
<jedzsmalec> nie, linuks nie jest dla dwunastolatków, toteż są chyba normalne slajdy o tym jak ubuntu wciąga dywan i zjada kota [;
<wlosio> :D
<wlosio> ooo już 23:31 ...
<czesmir> chat
<wlosio> dobra..
<wlosio> czyli / , home, swap .... ] , boot nie potrzebne w cale
<wlosio> a z tych 200gb... ile dac na / , a na /home?? :P ... czy po połowie? hahah ;P
<kklimonda> najlepiej dać całość na /
<wlosio> no paatz.. jeden mówi osobmo /home.. a drugi  całość na /
<wlosio> zdecydujcie się
<kklimonda> różnica poglądów
<kklimonda> jak zamierzasz testować multum dystrybucji to lepiej oddzielne /home mieć
<jedzsmalec> ja bym jeszcze zaszalał i/boot zrobił
<kklimonda> jak zamierzasz po prostu używać komputera to oddzielne /home ma tylko jeden plus
<kklimonda> nie zapchasz głównej partycji
<Pitek> 100 mb na /boot, 10 gb na /, 512 mb na /swap, reszta na /home
<Pitek> tak jest ładnie i funkcjonalnie
<kklimonda> oddzielny boot też nie ma sensu jak używasz systemu do pracy, a nie używasz dla używania
<Diabelko> 100mb na boot to jak kupowanie butów w rozmiarze 49 na amputowaną stopę
<wlosio> to dam 30 na / ,  100 boot , i 2xmój ram swap i reszta / ... co wy na to ?
<kklimonda> zrobisz jak chcesz - tak najlepiej się nauczyć
<kklimonda> ja nigdy nikogo nie pytałem, i uczyłem się na swoich błędach
<jedzsmalec> mnie tam wystarcza 15 na /, jak masz jakoś dziko dużo ramu to olej swap
<Diabelko> wlosio: jak nie masz zamiaru zmieniać ciągle systemu to zrób sobie wszystko razem
<Diabelko> wlosio: a jak masz zamiar zmieniać, bawić się i cudować
<wlosio> Nie zamierzam zmieniać ciągle
<Diabelko> to zrób sobie oddzielny boot, home i /
<wlosio> ja używma Ubuntu i Tylko Ubuntu
<jedzsmalec> i tak będziesz
<kklimonda> jedzsmalec: ja mam 4GB ramu i ostatnio zużyłem ponad 2GB swapa
<Diabelko> UBUNTU JEDYNY SŁUSZNY SYSTEM
<Pitek> hahha
<wlosio> ja od 2007 roku ubu  tłuke
<Enlik> Ubuntu i Tylko Ubuntu
<jedzsmalec> kklimonda: insynuujesz, że my na linuksie mamy coś co umie tyle zająć? :f
<Diabelko> kklimonda: ja mam 6GB ramu i tylko raz potrzebny był mi swap
<Diabelko> jak oo kompilowałem na gentoo
<Diabelko> jedzsmalec: ^
<kklimonda> jedzsmalec: sugeruję, że swap zawsze się przydaje
<Pitek> a ja nigdy swapa nie ustawiałem
<wlosio> Kurde.. teraz cały potłuczony jestem
<jedzsmalec> a tam, ubuntu nie gentoo
<jedzsmalec> niby przydaje, ale mysle co ty robiłeś >:
<wlosio> ja myśle to tak , żeby wejść na live...
<Diabelko> Jak to co
<Diabelko> Porno w fullhd na czterech monitorach
<Pitek> xD
<wlosio> gpertedem skopiować  partycje... i walnąć na 200setce nowej system
<wlosio> i tam oddzielić /home
<wlosio> tzn tam wkleić
<wlosio> a potem sudo apt-get install-grub /sdXY ...  ;]
<wlosio> oczwyście wcześniej dysk ustawie na master
<wlosio> tylko właśnie , nie wiem czy jak dodam partycje /home... , to czy automatycznie pszerzuci całego home'a tam .. czy jakas komenda ;P
<wlosio> w zasadzie tka nprawde...  rzchodzi się o tego "home"
<wlosio> jako osobny ... wrazie jak os padnie
<wlosio> dobra... jak brak sugestii ide instalować Łubunta na nowym dysku ^^....
<szymon_g> witam
<foreste> ide
<foreste> spac
<foreste> do jutra
<mmackus_> zyje ktos jeszcze ?:)
<szymon_g> nie
<szymon_g> ;)
<mmackus_> szymon_g: uzywasz vima ?
<mmackus_> ;)
<szymon_g> jesli musze :|
<mmackus_> ee to nie pomozesz :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-23
<en0x> vim to jest potega!
<mmackus_> en0x: zainstalowalem z paczki vim'a i mimo ze korzystam z ruby 1.9 to vim wypluwa mi wersje 1.8.2
<mmackus_> i skompilowalem zrodla ale z kolei teraz mam problem z Vimballem :)
<mmackus_> a peirwszy raz mam stycznosc dzisiaj z vimem
<en0x> nie rozumie
<en0x> co ma bim do ruby?
<en0x> vim*
<mmackus_> no nie wiem, plugin pod 1.8.2 /
<mmackus_> ?
<en0x> gdzie ci wypluwa?
<mmackus_> eee.. nie wiem po co w ogole kompilowalem to ze zrodel przeciez sam vim nic do tego nie ma ;/
<mmackus_> chyba juz nie mysle
<en0x> bo nie rozumie co ma vim do ruby
<en0x> :D
<mmackus_> :ruby p RUBY_VERSION zwraca mi 1.8.2
<mmackus_> a ja musze miec 1.9
<mmackus_> ;]
<mmackus_> ale to sprawa pewnei pluginu, dobrze mysle ?
<en0x> watpie
<mmackus_> hm
<malpowiec> pidgin+tor+OTR-plugin robil to ktos juz z was ?
<szymon_g> malpowiec, lol
<szymon_g> a ja myslalem, ze to ja mam schize gdy nie wpisuje loginu i hasla /np do for/ na nie swoim kompie...
<szymon_g> ;)
<malpowiec> no widzisz
<kklimonda> malpowiec: a z czym masz problem?
<malpowiec> z barakiem czasu
<mmackus_> en0x: version wyrzuca mi ze jest kompilowane z czyms takim
<mmackus_> -lruby1.8
<mmackus_> wiec tu jest pewnie problem
<en0x> mmackus_: no ta
<en0x> przekompiluj z nowym ruby
<en0x> ;D
<mmackus_> haha
<mmackus_> cale zycie kompiluj ;)
<bikstopa> lol. schodze chyba na psy ;'x
<szymon_g> bikstopa, czemu?
<szymon_g> kurde, nie ma to jak przycinac predkosc sciagania dla niezarejestrowanych uzerow do 50kbps :<
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> szymon_g: bo spodobala mi sie jedna laska ;d
<szymon_g> coz... wazne ze nie facet
<szymon_g> ;P
<szymon_g> pokash fotkem!
<bikstopa> niemka :D
<bikstopa> nie mam fotki ;d
<szymon_g> :<
<bikstopa> ja podrywam dupy tylko w rl
<bikstopa> wiem ze to dziwne jak na nerda
<bikstopa> ale tak jest :D
 * szymon_g sie podoba jedna szkotka... na imie ma Karen
<szymon_g> "r1"?
<szymon_g> w realu znaczy sie?
<szymon_g> ktos moze uzywa soundjuicera? jak go zmusic, by tworzym mp3 z 320kbps?
<szymon_g> bo za ch*ja nie chce on tworzyc mi niczego > 128
<mmackus_> en0x: po tym jak skompilowalem ze zrodel E492: Not an editor command: UseVimball
<mmackus_> cos takiego mi wypluwa
<mmackus_> chociaz wrzucilem plugin i plik doc do ~/.vim/
<mmackus_> en0x: dobra niewazne, juz wiem
<malpowiec> o cholera co sei dowiedzialem przed chwila panowie
<malpowiec> ta katastrofa w japoni jest zatajana przez sama japonie doszlo do skazenia eksperymentalnym plutonem ktorego rozklad polowiczny jest 23tysiace lat i to wszystko idzie do atmosfery z tego reaktora ktorego zagasic nie moga bo tam sa wlasnei prety plutonowe o lata swietlen abrdziej cieplotworcze niz uran
<malpowiec> japonia sie nie przyznaje do niczego plut jest smiertelny i bedzie skazony caly swiat tym
<malpowiec> a wyglada to jak parujaca herbata wszystko sie rozprasza
<malpowiec> btw krew mi zmrozilo
<malpowiec> to tlumaczy dlaczego nie mogli wlasnie ugasic tego reaktora
<en0x> no nic
<en0x> bedzie drugi czarnobyl i bedziem wpierdalac to co dawali jak czarnobyl jebl
<malpowiec> czarnobyl przy tym jest niczym
<malpowiec> skazenie co bedzie krazyc w atmosferze 23tysiace lat?
<en0x> no ja wiem a co to sie wpierdalalo?
<malpowiec> takiej tragedi na swiecie nie bylo
<en0x> a chuj z tym za 23tys lat to ze mnie nic nie bedzie
<en0x> nawet kosci nie znajdziesz :P
<malpowiec> to fakt
<malpowiec> to bylo uplanowane w marcu 2011 z paliwami MOX mialo byc wszystko wylaczone
<malpowiec> to byly reaktory pierwszej generacji tera jest 3.5
<malpowiec> swiat odczuje skutki tego
<malpowiec> jest wyjscie ponoc z tego jeszcze teraz
<malpowiec> ale musi spac tam atomowka
<malpowiec> spasc
<malpowiec> to na tyle sry za offtopa
<en0x> a gdzies to wyczytal?
<malpowiec> http://zmianynaziemi.pl/wiadomosc/paliwo-mox-znajdowalo-sie-w-reaktorze-numer-3-w-fukushimie
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4spw69k> (at zmianynaziemi.pl)
<malpowiec> mox=pluton
<en0x> fajne jest to google cloud print
<malpowiec> byla rozmowa z dyrektorem instytutu fizyki  prowadzona tez przez mojego znajomego
<malpowiec> mox to jest wlasnie plutonowe
<malpowiec> to bedzie parowac poki z tym nic nie zrobia a zrobic co mog aprzez 10 tysiecy lat lac tam tysiacami betonu ta sytuacja sie tak nie skoczny to jeszcze nie koniec
<malpowiec> to tyle nie rozpisuje sie bo nie mam juz czasu
 * PoKrAk vita
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> powitac
<sysek> CZOLEM
<Dreadlish> elo
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<sysek> tar-gz: czejźdź
<tar-gz> sysek: \o/
<gjm> dobra. trzeba shakjerować wajfi w szkole
<tar-gz> ;-)
<gjm> póki co jest blueshit
<sysek> :O
<sysek> gjm: !:O
<gjm> sysek: szto?
<sysek> gjm: dawno Cie nie widzialem
<gjm> bo dawno mnie nie było :)
<gjm> sysek: tak, pamiętam o debianie
<gjm> ale na razie nie mam jak
<gjm> ;]
<sysek> gjm: to ja juz szybciej wgralem :D
<gjm> no tak. ale potrzebuje na razie stojącego systemu
<sysek> ale debian umie stac ;(
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> idem ja do szkoły
<gjm> a ja jestem w szkole
<gjm> sysek: wiem, ale nie chce kombinować
<sysek> Dreadlish: leć !
<sysek> gjm: marrrrrrrrudzisz ;)
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> tar-gz: jak tam, popsułeś już freebsd?
<tar-gz> Wizard: nawet nie instalowałem.
<tar-gz> PCBSD kiedyś miałem.
<Wizard> pcbsd to dla tych, co nie potrafią czytać :)
<sysek> nie ma to jak minecraft na specach
<sysek> NUDY
<tar-gz> sysek: tak to już bywa. Jak sie nudzisz sobie slackware zainstaluj.
<wlosio> yo
<wlosio> w końcu /home to osobna partycja :D
<wlosio> mnie tak sie nie nudzi ld
<tar-gz> gramy w soldata?
<wlosio> po formacie jestem :P, pierw ściąga kazdy program który używałem P
<tar-gz> wlosio: na jakim distro?
<wlosio> Łubu
<tar-gz> Ubuntu czy lubuntu?
<wlosio> czekaj ide sięgnąc po płytke z Nero Linux 4 ;]
<sysek> tar-gz: w szkole jestem
<wlosio> pewnie windows 98
<tar-gz> ja w technikum nosiłem płyte z slaxkiem live cd
<wlosio> prawdziwy Linuksowiec :D
<wlosio> i co ci mówili? ;]
<wlosio> tzn.. jaką reakcje mieli
<tar-gz> nic.
<tar-gz> a co mili mi mówić?
<tar-gz> mieli*
<tar-gz> Koleś kazał malować w paincie  to ja grafiki vectorowe robiłem w gimpie
<wlosio> hahah
<wlosio> i jaka rekcje miał typek ?
<sysek> wyszedl za okno
<banex> re
<wlosio> u mnie jak panłucycielka kazała w MS Offcie napisać jakieś gówno i je sformatować.... odpaliłem Google Docs ze strony googla i ch. ;] ... :D
<wlosio> tam wszystko zrobiłem
<banex> hm
<banex> gracie w soldata?
<lisu> wlosio: czyli nie wykonales polecenia nauczciela, siadaj "dwója!"
<sysek> REWOLUCJA !
<wlosio> haha :P
<wlosio> nie ... , zdziwiła się tylko.... ,  i zdziwią się dlaczego zamiast =suma(c1:c99) wpisałem =sum(c1:c99) ....
<tar-gz> banex: musze ściągnac z 2 latanie grałem
<wlosio> gdzie u niem =sum nie działało .a u mnie tak.. ( kretynka)
<tar-gz> lata nie*
<lisu> tabelki musisz umieć robic w kazdym "popularnym" "ofisie", bo później będizesz w robocie dupe zawracał informatykom z tabelkami
<banex> ha
<banex> uruchomiles pod ubuntu?
<banex> ja mialem z 5 fpsow
<banex> playonlinux
<sysek> lol
 * PoKrAk kategorycznie odmawia pracy a usera w office jak ma problem dostaje ksiazke
<sysek> 5fps w office?
<banex> soldat
<wlosio> .....
<sysek> ANGRY BIRDS FTW
<banex> ;>
 * PoKrAk przeszedł angry birds
 * PoKrAk znalazł bulletstorm i jest zachwycony
<lisu> PoKrAk: ja mam inny sposób, pytam, czy zapisać na kurs office'a, a później dodaje, ze specjalnie dla niej zorganizuje... reakcja "współlokatorów" bezcenna x)
<sysek> PoKrAk: ja koncze na x360
<wlosio> kurde.. zainstalowało mi jakis dziwni program - Xine.. nie miałem go wcześniej ..o.O ... xD
<PoKrAk> ja na pc mecze
<PoKrAk> heh wlasnie ramu dołożyłem bo mi zawisł
<sysek> nie dziala
<sysek> ;(((
<lisu> PoKrAk: zawisł, bo mu ramu dołożyłeś
<lisu> ;)
<PoKrAk> juz chodzi
<Wizard> x360?
<PoKrAk> nie pc
<Wizard> miałem kiedyś takiego ibma
<Wizard> a może i to nie był x360?
<wlosio> CrossOver
<bars0> Witam! Chce zainstalować latexa, ale nie chcę sciągać i instalować dokumnetacji bo to ogromne pakiety. Jak wykluczyć dokumentację z poziomu aptitude?
<wlosio> mam pytanie.. opłaca się wywalenie kasy na CrossOver? P
<banex> podobno
<banex> sie oplaca
<banex> 20 $
<banex> ale po co?
<wlosio> ta... ja sie ciesze że Cedega upadłą ;]
<wlosio> opada
<wlosio> upadła
<shpaq> mornin'
<banex> \o
<lisu> od 30 minut mi serwer wstaje, cos jest kurde nie tak ;/
<lisu> ooo wstał
<wlosio> wo..
<wlosio> pewnie się wystrachał
<lisu> a skąd, on ma swoje humory
<lisu> jak kobieta,... "dzis nie bo mnie glowa boli..." i tym podobne
<lisu> dobra odpalam drugi
<banex> hmm
<banex> mam pomysl na prace inzynierska
<banex> aale to chyba malo mozliwe
<banex> ;x
<lisu> wypicie wiadra wódy i stanie na nogach? faktycznie mało mozliwe
<wlosio> lisu co to za server?
<lisu> win 2003
<lisu> kurde, "przynajmniej jedna usługa lub jeden ..." kur$#@$%#A
<banex> lisu: aplikacja, ktora obliczalaby prognoze dla papierow wartosciowych z portfela uzytkownika, i wysylala sygnaly do innej aplikacji od skladnia zlecen czy kupowac czy sprzedawac
<lisu> nowiutka instalacja, ledwo pokonfigurowana ;/
<banex> ewentualnie wyswietlala by sam komunikat ile akcji po jakiej cenie kupoic
<Wizard> banex: picie wódy to lepszy pomysł na spłukanie się
<lisu> banex: w czarodzieja się bawisz? tfu w czarnowidza?
<banex> :>
<lisu> banex: pograj sobie w simsy
<banex> Nie, wystarczy podpiac pare algorytmow
<banex> lisu: ok
<wlosio> co to tam chcesz trzymac na tym s2003?
<lisu> tak, tylko obliczanie ich w czasie rzeczywistym wymagałoby farmy serwerowej wielkości stadionu narodowego
<lisu> wlosio: domene, ale to nie ja tylko boss
<wlosio> na windows s2003 założyłes sboei domene? xDD
<lisu> bo ja tam nie chce trzymac nic, ale postawic musze bo juz jedna stoi, to backup by sie przydal, szkoda moich nerwów na to
<lisu> wlosio: nic nie zakladalem, ja tu robie od miesiaca
<wlosio> aaa ok :)
<lisu> zobaczy, ze to jest zuo, to sam będzie gmerał, szukał, ale poczekamy.
<wlosio> paczka na MacOS raczej nie zadziała na pingwinie nie ?..., t o bardziej bsd system?
<banex> lisu: jeden wybrany papier + 4 warunki ?
<lisu> kurde ile moze sie serwer uruchamiac no do k... nendzy
<lisu> banex: jaki papier?
<banex> akcja
<banex> papier wartosciowy
<banex> ;]
<lisu> banex: próbuj, ozłocą cie jesli to bedzie działać
<wlosio> słyszał ktoś o  CorkScrew Adobe PhotoShop CS5 for Linux ?? , w ogole jak to się ma w porównaniu do Windowsowej wersji?
<wlosio> ijak to chodzi?
<lisu> ile to cena tego wynosi?
<wlosio> włąsnie sklepu nie moge znaleść , tylko znalazłem post o tym na forum :P... ale zero odpowiedzi
<Wizard> włąśńę?
<wlosio> pewnie tyle ile zwykło Photoshop
<Wizard> po co wam fotoszop?
<wlosio> zwykły*
<wlosio> a czym mam edytowac .psd na Pingwinie?
<wlosio> pingwinie?*
<Pitek> gimp ?
<wlosio> serio?
<wlosio> a to ide gimpa wrzucić...
<wlosio> oo faktycznie ;D
<Pitek> :)
<sysek> zief
<wlosio> Czy program do skanowania ma wpływ czy skaner skanuje czy nie ? ,bo używam ' prostego skanowania ; , stery zainstalowane od Borthera (x64), Druk działa... ale jak chce skanować, to tylko takie kółka idą w koło i nic sie nie dzieje......
<Wizard> nie wiem, kiedyś pół dnia spędziłem, żeby odpalić skaner mamy na ubuntu
<Wizard> ale ostatecznie xsane działał ze sterownikami producenta
<wlosio> spardze D
<wlosio> sprawdze
<wlosio>  bo skaner potrzebny jak ogień
<wlosio> Błąd: Nie powiodło się otwarcie urządzenia 'borther3:bus5;dev1' : Nieprawidłowy argument
<dKc__> eloza
<dKc__> jest ktos kto zna jave
<banex> hi
<dKc__> ?
<banex> obawiam sie ze nie
<dKc__> :(
<dKc__> no nic, co tam slychac?:)
<banex> chillin
<wlosio> działa po resie
<wlosio> '
<wlosio> tylko.. troche słabe te skany
<Wizard> dKc__: ja
<Wizard> ale się z nią nie lubię
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> julek: ping
<peter_felching> Witam. Mam problem z przechwyceniem strumienia audio. Niezależnie od tuorialu jakim podążam, zapisanie wewnętrznego strumieniu audio nie jest możliwe. Czy ktoś mógłby mieć jakieś sugestie? Używam 10.10 na eeepc px 1001.
<GronX> witam czy sa jakies ustawienia w sterowniku do karty nvidia na linuxa co by mozna zwiekszyc jej wydajnosc? Na windzie bylo cos takiego kosztem jakosci tu niby tez cos jest ale opengl
<szymon_g> witam
<peter_felching> Chyba mówisz o efektach graficznych interface-u w odniesieniu do wydajności.
<peter_felching> W zakładce wygląd znajdziesz coś analogicznego.
<GronX> nie o to mi chodzilo
<peter_felching> Bez efektów = najmniejsze obciążenie, normalne = nazwijmy to średnie etc.
<peter_felching> W takim wypadku nie wiem co oferuje widows.
<peter_felching> Wybacz nie pomogę.
<Wizard> peter_felching: proponowałbym jakiś plugin do pulseaudio :)
<peter_felching> Wizard, jak na przykład...? Moja wiedza jest ograniczona w temacie audio.
<Wizard> moja jeszcze bardziej :)
<Wizard> także nie wiem
<Wizard> duckduckgo.com ?
<GronX> a co chcesz zrobic?
<peter_felching> Przechwycić i zapisać 'ogólny' dźwięk z przeglądarki lub innego softu, który aktualnie go wydaje. Żaden tutorial, który teoretycznie ma to załatwić u mnie nie działa.
<GronX> moge ci powiedziec jak przechwycic dzwiek przez pulseaudio
<GronX> ja z przegladarki pzrechwytywałem jak angrywałem obraz z pulpitu
<peter_felching> Chodzi mi stricte o audio ale może spróbuje żeby sprawdzić czy to kwestia tylko prób przechwycenia audio czy ogólnie jest skopane.
<GronX> to proste jest juz ci mowie
<GronX> wchodzisz w kontrole głosnosci pulseaudio
<GronX> w urzadzenia wejsciowe
<GronX> na dole zaznaczasz wszystkie
<GronX> i zafajkowujesz monitor wewnętrzny analog stereo
<GronX> i diałdzy :D
<GronX> możesz przechwytywac dzwiek przy nagrywaniu
<GronX> zalapales o co biega czy nagrac i to?
<peter_felching> Ależ mu się te ustawienia bardzo nie spodobały. Przy nagrywanie zloopował się na errorach o zniszczonym połączeniu etc. i trzeba go (recordera) było kill-nąć.
<GronX> a ustawił w recorderze sobie jako źródło dźwięku pulse audio i czy zmienił częstotliwość?
<GronX> niech sobie w rekorderze ustawi urządzenie pulse i czestotliwosc np 32000
<peter_felching> O tym nie pomyślał. Brb
<Wizard> :>
<peter_felching> Jedyną najsensowniejszą opcją (i chyba jedyną na której nie ściąga z micro) jest 'wewnętrzny dźwięk analog stereo', która nie działa. Niestety 'puls audi' nie figuruje.
<wlosio> ja tam problemów nie mam z micro... :P. tylko Audacity wariuje czasami ..
<peter_felching> Nie nie mam problemu z mico, z niego ściąga elegancko. Buntuje się przy wyrwaniu dźwięku 'z systemu'.
<wlosio> chodzi o dźwięk który jest grany w systemie ,a nie z micro?
<peter_felching> Dokładnie.
<wlosio> czyli " whatsyouhear"  w windowsie...
<wlosio> U mnie działa to tak:
<wlosio> Wchodze w dźwięki  :
<wlosio> potem SPrzęt
<wlosio> i chodzi o : + Stero Input
<wlosio> wybierz jakiś profil bez tego..
<wlosio> i micro wyłaczone
<wlosio> i zacznie nagrywac dźwięk z sysytemu
<wlosio> ^^
<wlosio> testowałem przy Recordmydesktop
<wlosio> ^^
<wlosio> I działa słitaśnie... lol ..... a jak chcesz spowortem z micro.. to wybierasz profil " Duplex" lub " +Input Analog/Stereo
<wlosio> narazie nie odkryłem jak zrobić tak :
<wlosio> nagrywa dźwięk z systemu co jest na nim ..a na "PushToTalk" będzie leciało z Micro ( przxyczym przycisz to co leci z systemu)
<wlosio> jak w radiu :P
<peter_felching> Ok, jedyna opcja plus input to analog surround 4.0 + analog stereo input, po której wybraniu automatycznie włącza mika w wejściu. Można go 'wyciszyć' ale czy to to o czym mówiłeś?
<wlosio> kurde...chyba sie niw czaimy
<wlosio> zrób SSa
<wlosio> z Dźwieki ( tak by były pokazane profile dźwięku)
<wlosio> chyba zesz masz teamweiver to bedzie szybciej x
<wlosio> teamviewer
<peter_felching> :S
<peter_felching> Masz rację, chyba nie czaje.
<wlosio> Czekaj... obrysuje ci to moze u siebie xD
<peter_felching> Dzieki.
<wiejkucik> Twitter czy Blip?
<peter_felching> MICROBLOGING
<peter_felching> WHY?
<wlosio> kurde nie zrobie ssa
<wiejkucik> bo usunąłem fejsbuka i muszę jakoś odreagować :D
<peter_felching> "Ssa"?
<wlosio> ss screenshot-a
<wlosio> zrzut ekranu
<peter_felching> Ah...
<peter_felching> scrot?
<wlosio> z pola wyborór... kurde
<wlosio> nie wiem jak to ci opisać :P
<wlosio> sprawdze moze screenshotem ma możliwośc opóźniena
<wlosio> ok mam screen
<wlosio> opisze ci go w Gimpie
<peter_felching> Doceniam poświęcenie.
<lukaszg> wlosio, screenshot z opóźnieniem? scrot -d X(sec)
<wlosio> WIEM
<wlosio> JUZ ZROBIŁEM DAWNO
<wlosio> sorki za capsa
<wlosio> :P
<lukaszg> ok
<wlosio> peter_felching,  juz ssa posle może załapiesz ( u mnie tak działa przynajmniej)
<peter_felching> Gimmmme gimme.
<wlosio> Wybierz u siebie profil odpowiedni , to : http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4749/zrzutekranugf.png .... u mnie działa... w Audacity i rmd :)
<wlosio> często nagrywam muzyka z radia jak nie znam kawałku
<wlosio> albo nagrywam jak gadają na TemaSpeak3 :)
<wlosio> a potem puszczam i robie zamieszanie :P
<tar-gz> wlosio: masz chwilke na query?
<wlosio> query??? kojarzy mi się to z MySQL'em ;d
<peter_felching> wlosio, czyli teoretycznie pozycje, których nie zaznaczyłeś powinny robić zrzut z systemu?
<tar-gz> wlosio: priv
<wlosio> peter_felching, ,
<wlosio> peter_felching, , na czarno zaznaczone
<wlosio> robią zrzut z systemu ,a na czerwono z Microfonu
<wlosio> tak u mnie działa przynajmniej
<peter_felching> Ah wybacz gadasz z daltonistą.
<peter_felching> ^^
<wlosio> ja pier.... xD hahahah
<peter_felching> ok ok już widze.
<Wizard> daltonizm polegający na nierozróżnianiu barw w ogóle jest bardzo rzadki
<wlosio> wszystkie bez "+ Analog .... " to z systemu ,a z Analog ... s micro, wyjątek to Duplex.. bo one tez Micro ssają ;P
<wlosio> jak nie zaurzyłeś kolorów to nie wiem co to za choroba... xD
<wlosio> zauwarzyłeś*
<wlosio> dobra.. mniejsza
<wlosio> tar co chciałeś/aś :]
<peter_felching> Żartowałem, tak jakby nie widzę tylko niektórych odcieni. Co do audio obawiam się, że testowałem już wszystkie opcje (których mam aż ze 4). Ale i tak dzęki wlosio.
<wlosio> a to może ci się siatkówka odkleja.. do okulisty prędko...
<peter_felching> Brb okulista.
<wlosio> ....
<peter_felching> Dobra lecę pomędzić na forum ubuntu. Milego dnia Panowie.
<wlosio> właśnie... Wizard skan i druk w końcu mi działa ( tylko jakoś skanu jest ch...) :D
<wlosio> pewnie kwestia dpi
<m477> jak sie zmienic haslo na uzytkownika z konsoli?
<Wizard> no to chyba dobże?
<Wizard> BOŻE¡!
<Wizard> DOBRZE
 * Wizard robi sepuku słownikiem
<wlosio> psswd <hasło> ?
<m477> a jak mam to zrobic jak nie mam dostepu do trybu administratora
<m477> bo to jest na serwerze
<kklimonda> sobie zawsze możesz zmienić
<m477> jak?
<m477> passwd chce roota
<kklimonda> passwd wpisujesz, podajesz stare hasło, i potem nowe
<m477> a to nie moj serwer
<m477> passwd: Only root can specify a user name.
<kklimonda> nic nie wpisuj po passwd
<wlosio> sudo passwd.....
<kklimonda> nie sudo
<kklimonda> po co sudo do zmieniania swojego hasła?
<wlosio> aa..
<m477> ok dzieki
<wlosio> no racja
<m477> troche ch*** help
<m477> tam jest
<Dreadlish> hello freebsd :D
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> fak
<Dreadlish> nie ma utfa
<winter> :-d
<winter> o/
<winter> Dreadlish: handbook i jedziesz
<winter> ale wygląda na to , że tam nie ma nic o utf
<Wizard> Dreadlish: utfy są, trzeba sobie tylko w LC_ALL ustawić
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> masz racje
<Dreadlish> ale zrobiłem inaczej ;d
<Wizard> ustawiłeś w LANG?
<Wizard> btw, zapraszam na #freebsd-pl
<Wizard> tylko tam kopią za lamerstwo
<Wizard> ;P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> poprostu zapomniałem o lc_allu
<Dreadlish> no i jest
<Dreadlish> teraz jeszcze xterma zmusić
<Wizard> uxterm
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> i tak rxvt zainstaluje
<Dreadlish> albo inny brzydki emulator terminala na gtk
<Wizard> Dreadlish: i tak nie umiesz ;P
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ż niby czego?
<Dreadlish> czuje zjaranego kotleta
<Dreadlish> przenieśli kamila na pirca?
<Wizard> kogo?
<mati75> Dreadlish: już dawno
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> teraz tam będzie śmiecił .=
<lawrence> jest ktos ?
<jedzsmalec> nie ma.
<jedzsmalec> Wizard: takie guru informatyczne
<Wizard> jedzsmalec: jakie guru?
<jedzsmalec> idol młodzieży, miłość nastolatek
<Wizard> jedzsmalec: ale że ja?
<jedzsmalec> <Wizard> kogo?
<jedzsmalec> nie ty
<jedzsmalec> >:
<Wizard> ah!
<Wizard> już, poskładałem strzępki faktów i przypomniałem sobei
<jedzsmalec> ino on http://www.youtube.com/kamilscheicht
<Wizard> #kamil, najpr0 kanał!
<Wizard> prawie jak wyrocznia!
<jedzsmalec> ną
<jedzsmalec> ogólnie jak zeszli do tego undergroundu na pircu to sie strasznie zleetowali wszyscy
<jedzsmalec> teraz tylko pascal i pascal i hakują
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> będą pewnie system pisać
<Wizard> http://forum.4programmers.net/Spolecznosc/Perelki/53884-Tylko_zaawansowani_pomozcie_system_operacyjny
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4jsd8g4> (at forum.4programmers.net)
<jedzsmalec> a tam, to akurat musi byc prowokacja ;f
<en0x> kiedy nowy ubuntu wychodzi?
<jedzsmalec> w przyszłości
<en0x> mhm
<jedzsmalec> jest rozpiska na ubuntuwej wiki, na zwykłej tez pewnie
<winter> pewnie w kwietniu
<sysek> en0x: nigdy
<torrocus> hej
<Wizard> cześć torrocus
<gjm> cześć torrocus i *
<torrocus> :)
<torrocus> cześć * :)
<torrocus> kojarzy ktoś taki efekt, że jak przewija się stronę scrollem myszki to przy małym przyśpieszeniu leci powoli, a przy dużym leci szybko?
<gjm> nie mam myszki
<torrocus> ok, a ktoś ma myszkę? :P
<torrocus> poza tym pytam się o nazwę efektu
<torrocus> znajomego próbuję namówić na ubuntu i rzucił mi takim przykładem, że win7 to ma, a ubuntu nie
<torrocus> a nawet nie wiem jak to nazwać, aby poszukać w G
<Wizard> torrocus: nie wiem, nie spotkałem
<torrocus> zastanawiam się czy to nie zależy od modelu myszki
<gjm> torrocus: zapytaj się kumpla jak to się w windzie nazywa
<torrocus> gjm, właśnie pytałem i mówi, że nie wie, ale że mu tego brakuje w ubuntu
<Wizard> a mnie w ubuntu brakuje stablinego, kuwa, abi
<Wizard> żeby mi się piperzona nvidia nie sypała po update
<gjm> mi po dist-upgrade zaczął się openbox sypać
<gjm> ale ważne że działa
<torrocus> to raczej wina openboxa
<gjm> przed upgradem było ok
<torrocus> może jakieś pakiety uległy zmianie
<gjm> no na pewno
<gjm> całe jądro
<gjm> ;)
<torrocus> :)
<Wizard> ale co ma jądro do openboksa?
<gjm> tak tylko mówię
<torrocus> raczej coś z openboxa
<torrocus> spróbuj usunąć i jeszcze raz zainstalować
<gjm> jestem za bardzo przywiązany
<gjm> i tak w tandemie z cairo-compmgr'em jest o niebo lepszy niż gnome
<Wizard> cairo co? :>
<Wizard> ah, jakieś badziewie
<tar-gz> gjm: co jest lepsze?
<torrocus> gjm, no właśnie, co?
<tar-gz> kklimonda: jesteś mozę?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: jestem, nie jestem.. napisz jak masz pytanie, odpiszę jak będę miał czas
<kklimonda> teraz jestem troszkę zajęty
<Dreadlish> o/
<dKc__> \o
<Psotnick> zobaczymy jak tam natty wygląda na Vboxie ;D
<Dreadlish> słabo
<Dreadlish> tak samo pewnie jak freebsd na 666mhz
<Dreadlish> czyli normalnie
<Psotnick> ;D
<Psotnick> jak na razie to się chyba powiesiło, a nawet zainstalować nie zdążyłem
<Dreadlish> ja tak patrze
<Dreadlish> "robi mi już urxvt 2h, przerwe to"
<Dreadlish> patrze a on kompilował właśnie urxvt ;d
<Dreadlish> a nie zależności
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> mam 301mb ramu nieaktywnego
<firemark> Dreadlish: a ile masz w całości?
<Dreadlish> 512mb ;d
<Dreadlish> 60mb buforów
<firemark> to ładnie się trzymasz :D
<Dreadlish> 15 cache
<Dreadlish> i to w czasie komppilacji
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam ile wyciągne bez niej ;d
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> skończył
<Dreadlish> 360mb nieaktywnego
<Dreadlish> ale bufory zaczynają żreć
<Dreadlish> 120mb nieruszanej
<Dreadlish> czyli 480mb wolnego bez niczego
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> znowu wcięło klawiature
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> wcięło w terminalach
<Admc> jest jakikolwiek sens aby upchnąć *BSD na desktop?
<Admc> bo czytałem że to jest jeszcze bardziej toporne na desktopie niż linux
<Pitek> Admc: dla zabawy można...do pracy nie warto
<Admc> a kusi nie aby zainstalować PC-BSD na dual-boocie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Admc> mnie*
<Psotnick> linux jest toporny?
<Dreadlish> to wcinamy terminal
<Psotnick> od kiedy?
<jacekowski> Psotnick: od zawsze
<Pitek> *BSD jest toporne
<jacekowski> pierdole
<jacekowski> ide do domu
<jacekowski> odechcialo mi sie
<Admc> od tego momentu kiedy 89% kompów na windows?
<Psotnick> aha, ok
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: wyśpij sie
<Admc> ma*
<BlessJah> Pitek: sam jesteś toporny
<Pitek> BlessJah: no coś Ty...poważnie ?
<BlessJah> Pitek: używałeś kiedys freebsd?
<BlessJah> czy próbowałeś instalować, ale okazało się, że nie ma trybu graficznego i olałes?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah++
<winter> \o/
<Dreadlish> propsuje cie stary
<Dreadlish> elo winter
<Admc> :D
<winter> elo elo 520
<Dreadlish> winter: zmień nick na spring ;d
<winter> zarezerwowany przez jakąś pizdę z freenode
<Dreadlish> :(
<Dreadlish> pizda z frinoda
<Pitek> BlessJah: owszem, używałem...a co to jest tryb graficzny ? bo nie znam
<Dreadlish> Pitek: nie udawaj, wiemy że ledwo ubuntu zainstalowałeś
<Dreadlish> bo nie wiedziałeś co to swap
<Pitek> a co to jest Ubuntu ?
<winter> :<
<Dreadlish> a co to jest twój mózg?
<Dreadlish> no nikt chyba nie wie
<Pitek> to czego Ci brakuje
 * spass leje kisiel
<BlessJah> Pitek: GUI, jeśli już wymagasz precyzyjnego nazewnictwa
<winter> flame war o mózg!
<Dreadlish> :DDDDD
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> pkg_addem sie pomęcze chwile
<Dreadlish> albo coś skompiluje
<ntat> Szukam szczęśliwych posiadaczy Firefoxa4:)
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> ntat: dzińdobry
<Dreadlish> ntat: jam jest taki
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: z portów jedziesz
<ntat> Szcześć Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: z portów też zajeżdżam
<Dreadlish> ale tak żeby nie zajechać mej maszynki ;d
<Pitek> BlessJah: niczego nie wymagam, mi FreeBSD nie leżało, a prawdo do własnej opini (zdania) mam
<ntat> Dreadlish, jedno pytanko. Jak zaimportować w 4-ce zakładki z pliku html?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> sorry - idk
<Dreadlish> mam od wczoraj
<ntat> Myślałe, że przeglądarka niczym mnie nie może zaskoczyć:P
<Dreadlish> to sie nie zagłębiałem jeszcze w takie rzeczy
<Dreadlish> ale pewnie gdzieś jest
<ntat> No właśnie nie ma
<Dreadlish> dodatki?
<Admc> ntat, A w bibliotce nie ma?
<Admc> no pewnie że w bibliotece jest
<Dreadlish> kurde
<BlessJah> nizarejestrowany nick
<Admc> Firefox->Historia i tam masz importowanie
<Dreadlish> jakiś term by sie przydał
<Admc> A TTY ci nie działa? ;)
<ntat> zw
<Dreadlish> Admc: nie chodzi mi o tty, tylko coś pod xorga, obsługujący utfa
<BlessJah> Pitek: jestes za routerem?
<Pitek> BlessJah: ta
<BlessJah> no to sie moze zgadzac
<Admc> Dreadlish: A poczciwy xterm nie ma utfa?
<Admc> Albo LXterminal
<Dreadlish> Admc: u mnie - nie
<BlessJah> Admc: urxvt
<BlessJah> paczka zazwyczaj sie nazywa rxvt-unicode
<Dreadlish> tak nazywa sie
<Dreadlish> i mam ją
<Dreadlish> tylko mi dupa nie wyświetla utfa
<Dreadlish> ani krzoków nawet
<Dreadlish> a układ mam pl
<Dreadlish> więc niemożliwe żeby to był xorg
<Dreadlish> locale pl_PL.UTF-8
<Admc> Ja tam używam terminala gnome bo ma bajerancką przeźroczystość
<Admc> ;)
<BlessJah> Admc: urxvt nie ma?
<Admc> A nie wiem
<Dreadlish> bajerancka przeźroczystość na rivie tnt2 - ale mi sie przyda kuwa
<Dreadlish> urxvt ma
<Dreadlish> bo używam :D
<Dreadlish> ale mój konfig poszedł w perdu
<Admc> używałem urxvt tylko w puppy
<BlessJah> ma, ma
<Dreadlish> ale wiem gdzie jest
<Admc> jak odzyskiwałem pliki z dysku twardego
<Admc> znajomemu przejechałem photorecem po dysku i już
<Dreadlish> no i dupa
<Dreadlish> wyrąbałem config
<Dreadlish> brawo ja
<Diabelko> Admc: jak ja odzyskałem pliki z dysku to aż mnie śmiech ogarnął
<Diabelko> wszystkie pliki miały nazwy typu 51231257129.mp3
<Admc> :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Diabelko> wywaliłem wszystko i od nowa naściągałem
<Dreadlish> i dupa
<Dreadlish> dalej moich ąęśćżółź nie mam
<Admc> dlatego ja jak u siebie odzyskiwałem to ukradłem program co odzyskuje razem z nazwami
<Admc> :D
<Admc> Oczywiście działa tylko pod windą
<Diabelko> ja nie znalazłem takowego
<Diabelko> a szukałem
<Admc> GetDataBack
<Admc> twórcy programu są 30$ w plecy
<Dreadlish> gdb ftw
<Admc> :)
<Dreadlish> zawsze go używam pod zgrozą :D
<Psotnick> ofc nie obsługuje ext* ;D?
<Dreadlish> nom
<Admc> Jest wersja dla ext
<Admc> GetDataBack linux explorer czy jakoś tak
<Admc> ja tam potrzebowałem odzyskać dane z karty pamięci więc edycja dla fat32 wystarczyła
<MatKill1> a to pod Linuksa nie ma programów do odzyskiwania danych po foramcie?
<Diabelko> a od kiedy systemy plików na linuksie umożliwiają odzyskiwanie plików?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: od zawsze - ale czasem trzeba się baridziej napracować
<Dreadlish> JEST ĄĘŚĆŻÓŁŹ
<ntat> jestem
<Dreadlish> .login_conf i jest po polsku
<MatKill1> nie wiem ;]
<ntat> Nie ma nic do importowania zakładek
<Dreadlish> :(
<ntat> dziwny tej Firefox
<Diabelko> kklimonda: po sformatowaniu dysku? show me how
<Diabelko> co innego przy spieprzeniu systemu plików przypadkiem albo innych rzeczy
<Diabelko> ale po sformatowaniu? :D
<MatKill1> nie po prostu wiem, że z ntfs da się pliki odzyskiwać więc myślałem, że z ext też
<Admc> ntat, jest
<kklimonda> Diabelko: nie pokażę ci jak, bo nie mam w tym doświadczenia, ale są firmy które potrafią odzyskać dane po formacie
<Admc> mam ci screena wrzuciś?
<Admc> wrzucić*
<ntat> Admc, o czym Ty mówisz?
<Admc> o improtowaniu zakładek z pliku HTMl
<kklimonda> Diabelko: szybki format nic nie usuwa w sumie z dysku, więc to jest raczej kwestia namierzenia odpowiednich kawałków partycji, i praca z nimi. Żmudne, i kosztowne, ale wykonalne
<Admc> pytałeś o to
<ntat> Admc, to niby gdzie jest taka opcja?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: W przypadku NTFS nawet nieszybki format nic nie daje. Tylko z poziomu cmd jest możliwość zamazywania dowolnymi znakami sektorów.
<Dreadlish> tia
<Admc> ntat, odbierasz czy nie?
<ntat> Admc, co odbieram?
<Admc> przecież plik ci chcę wysłać
<Admc> chyba że twój klient irc nie obsługuje przesyłania plików
<ntat> ja nie mam żadnej opcji do importu
<ntat> powiedz gdzie jest
<Admc> to mogę na zewnętrzny server wrzucić
<ntat> Admc, nic do mnie nie dochodzi
<Admc> może dlatego że mam zablokowane porty na routerze
<Admc> a nie chce mi sie ich otwierać
<ntat> dobra lecę, muszę jeszcze coś zrobić
<jacekowski> Diabelko: na reiserfs reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /partycja
<jacekowski> Diabelko: i masz wszystko odzyskane
<jacekowski> Diabelko: na ext i innych troche trudniej ale tez sie da
<jacekowski> Diabelko: tylko dobrze by bylo znac rozmiar bloku
<BlessJah> hum...
<Dreadlish> hmm śmieszne to #freebsd-pl
<Dreadlish> przez 3 miesiące pomogli 3 osobom ;d
<BlessJah> skad wiesz?
<BlessJah> logi?
<Dreadlish> pisg ;d
<Dreadlish> pisg*
<Dreadlish> w temacie piszą ;d
<BlessJah> piszą 14
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale ostatnio topic zmieniali miesiąc temu
<Dreadlish> było 13
<Dreadlish> no dobra
<Dreadlish> nie 3 meisiące
<Dreadlish> tylko 2
<Dreadlish> ;d
<MatKill1> zawszer nie nikomu d;
<Dreadlish> no
<MatKill1> może stworzymy fikcyjne problemy ;p
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> np jak wyrąbać ten kanał?
<MatKill1> ten?\
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> fbsd-pl
<tar-gz> Kto korzysta z conky?
<MatKill1> chyba większość ;p
<tar-gz> Pisze mi, że nie moze załadować czcionki a ja te czcionke mam ....
<MatKill1> daj ją do ~/.fonts
<MatKill1> z user'a
<MatKill1> czyli przykładowo znajdujesz się w katalogu jakimś i z user'a dajesz
<MatKill1> mkdir ~/.fonts
<Admc> Conky rządzi :)
<MatKill1> cp twój-font.ttf ~/.fonts/twój-font.ttf
<BlessJah> nieco ciężkawy ten conky
<MatKill1> zależy czego używasz
<BlessJah> przynajmniej przy moim starym configu
<BlessJah> MatKill1: czego nie używam
<MatKill1> jak chcesz mieć ze skryptami lua i innymi bajerami
<BlessJah> bash
<Barthalion> tar-gz: To wyjaśnia Twoje powodzenie na Archu
<BlessJah> ale to było rok temu
<Admc> po tym jak zamieściłem screen mojego pulpitu na forum to ponad 10 osób pytało się o config conkiego, chociaż podałem co w temacie z configami
<MatKill1> widocznie przypadł im to gustu i jest zaje...
<tar-gz> Barthalion: zawsze ładowałem czcionki do /usr/share/fonts
<Admc> i mamy wniosek że ludzie na forum ubuntu nie umieją szukać
<Barthalion> Co jest bez sensu przy kilku systemach
<Barthalion> Albo przy samej zmianie systemu
<BlessJah> Admc: link daj do screena
<tar-gz> dalej nie ładuje tych czcionek
<Admc> to wrzuć do /usr/share/fonts
<MatKill1> to wrzuć do /usr/share/fonts
<Admc> xD
<MatKill1> -.-
<tar-gz> MatKill1: to też mówiłem, że mam je wrzucone
<Admc> BlessJah: http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l91/Adammac2006/zrzut_ekranu-6.png
<BlessJah> Admc: cholera gdzie temat z "pokaz swoj pulpit"???
<MatKill1> sprawdź czy literówki nie zrobiłeś w .conkyrc
<tar-gz> Admc: to jest cairo doch czy awn?
<Admc> Awn
<tar-gz> dock*
<MatKill1> mam podobny
<MatKill1> ;d
<BlessJah> podobny jest defaultowy
<Admc> Używałem lucido ale wolę w sumie standardowego
<Diabelko> docky jest fajny
<BlessJah> Admc: http://blessjah.tk/png/07001
<Admc> Docky wymaga mono
<Admc> i jest w C#
<MatKill1> zresztą chyba gdzieś podobny widziałem
<Admc> co to za środowisko?
<Admc> fluxbox?
<BlessJah> Admc: któraś z pośrednich wersji, screen z ostatecznej się niestety nie uchował
<BlessJah> fluxbox to manager okien
<BlessJah> jeśli już miałbym mówić o środowisku, to BJDE
<Admc> dobra tam
<BlessJah> BlessJah Desktop Environment
<MatKill1> heh
<Admc> dla większości ludzi to i tak nie ma znaczenia
<BlessJah> a manager okien to openbox
<BlessJah> wiec byles bardzo blisko
<Psotnick> openbox ftw :)
<BlessJah> openbox+tint2+urxvt+conky
<BlessJah> teraz mam awesome a conky'iego wywaliłem (niestety config się zawieruszył)
<Dreadlish> widziałem już keidyś takie coś
<BlessJah> niestety, bo mam ochotę to przywrócić do zycia
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zaraz dam linka
<Barthalion> BlessJah: Większej belki się nie dało?
<BlessJah> http://media.photobucket.com/image/conky+/Myckaal/Cyber%2520Wars/conky.png
<BlessJah> Barthalion: mówię, to jakiś wczesny screen, dosyć długo potem jeszcze dłubałęm
<MatKill1> http://zapodaj.net/7d538d551702.png.html
<MatKill1> to mój ;]
<MatKill1> tyle, że laptop - bez wodotrysków
<Dreadlish> 15,4" ?
<Dreadlish> czy raczej 15,6?
<MatKill1> 17'
<Dreadlish> lol.
<MatKill1> ale cały na ATI
<MatKill1> i AMD
<MatKill1> i tak działa szybciej niż taty 5x lepszy na win7 :P
<BlessJah> to raczej kwestia dysku niz proca
<Barthalion> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/2011-03-23-190628_1440x900_scrot.png
<MatKill1> ATA
<MatKill1> u taty też
<BlessJah> mam archa
<MatKill1> a ja widzieliście co ;p
<BlessJah> i wlasnie sie zastanawiam od pewnego czasu do wywalenie libów i binarek w ram, bedzie uruchamialo szybciej
<BlessJah> podczas bootowania by ladowalo je
<Barthalion> Spojrzałem na zużycie ramu dopiero, ale oczywiście 500MB Firefox ciągnie
<Barthalion> BlessJah: Nie daje to wiele, sprawdzałem
<Barthalion> Już więcej rekompilacja co ważniejszych paczek z pgo da
<BlessJah> Barthalion: cale liby i binarki w ramie nic nie daja?
<Barthalion> Gdzieś jest nawet benchmark na bbsie
<Admc> Brathalion: To co ty tam poinstalowałeś? U mnie nigdy nie ciągnie więcej niż 300 MB
<BlessJah> Barthalion: biorac pod uwage fakt ze mam load na poziomie 0.00 na dwurdzeniowcu, a ram zajety w 25% (wliczam bufory i cache)?
<Barthalion> Admc: Podpowiedź: uzupełnianie nicków pod tabem
<Admc> Barthalion, thx nie wiedziałem
<Barthalion> BlessJah: U mnie wolniej działało, load w okolicach 1, ram zajęty u mnie poniżej 1/4
<Barthalion> BlessJah: Jest tam zresztą wyjaśnione czemu
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<Barthalion> BlessJah: Nie chce mi się teraz przeszukiwać zakładek do tego tematu
<Barthalion> Admc: Mam Flasha, ponad 40 otwartych kart i mocno zoptymalizowanego Firefoksa od strony kodu
<RYNIEK> siemanko
<Dreadlish> Barthalion: czyli normalnie :D
<Admc> Ja mam zazwyczaj około 20 kart
<Admc> a do flasha mam flashblocka
 * Barthalion wzdycha
<Barthalion> Nie uwierzysz, też mam
<Barthalion> Ale nie wszystko jest dostępne tylko w HTML
<Barthalion> Dreadlish: -pgo z AUR
<Dreadlish> ja tak gdzieś przy 30 zaczynam się gubić
<Psotnick> a ja nie otwieram nawet tylu kart
<Admc> Dreadlish od tego jest firefox panorama
<Admc> nowość w fx4
<Psotnick> Fajna ta panorama ;D
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czy jest taki addon do FF'a, że jak otwieram nową kartę to pokazuje mi się coś takiego jak w chrome, chodzi mi o takie jakby zakładki z miniaturkami
 * witkol dzieńdoberek wszystkim
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> ale to nie w chrome
<BlessJah> to szybkie uruchamianie w operze bylo pierwsiejsze
<Psotnick> nie wiem, nie korzystałem za długo z opery nigdy
<Psotnick> a mógłbyś się nawą podzielić?
<BlessJah> nie znam
<witkol> psotnick siemka :)
<BlessJah> ale szukaj po szybkim wybieraniu opery
<Psotnick> witkol: wywlaliłeś jedno 'l'?
<BlessJah> fast dial
<witkol> he he ta na trolowni mi dali bana niewiem w sumnie za co
<Psotnick> BlessJah: dzięki ;)
<witkol> ae jakiś nieokreśle go kto mnie wykopał cakiem :(
<wlosio> hej
<witkol> wlosio hejka :)
<Psotnick> ooo nowe addon menu napisali ;D
<wlosio> hej .... nie rób minki... bo zły dzień...( od kilki minut)
<witkol> Psotnick a ten filmik oglodałeś co koleś instaluje linuksa na wszystkim co się da i na końcu na jakimś kolesiu zainstaował  he he
<wlosio> pokaż :P
<Psotnick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajW2fDy41fY
<wlosio> o.O lol wpisalem apt-get install kadu* .... 313 pakietów ... 500mb xD
<BlessJah> witkol: wczoraj tego nie mowiles?
<BlessJah> czy mam deja'vu
<witkol> nio dokładnie ten sam he he
<BlessJah> wlosio: ubuntu
<witkol> BlessJah co ????
<wlosio> BlessJah,  a co ?
<BlessJah> witkol: mam dziwne uczucie, juz ktos wczoraj wspominal ten filmik
<BlessJah> wlosio: magia ubuntu, instaluj bez zalecanych, manual ci podpowie przelacznik
<BlessJah> nie pamietam
<witkol> BlessJah ha ha ha ha ha ha mniej pal he he ;)) to nie ja przed wczoraj ktoś mówił a ja go dzisiaj znalazłem
<BlessJah> witkol: nie twierdze ze to byles ty
<BlessJah> ale ze ktos ten filmik wspominal
<wlosio> Kurde. dzięki mej p.. siostrze nie widzie kontaktów na kadu -.-... co ona zaś tu nasrała...
<witkol> jak nie jak tak he he ale mniejsza o szczegóły hi hi hi :)) codziennie ktoś mówi o nim
<BlessJah> macie z siostra wspolne konto?
<wlosio> nie
<wlosio> osobne
<wlosio> ale tak
<wlosio> nastrane jest... nawet na moim( dziwne)
<wlosio> nasrane*
<wlosio> najlepszy text że moje konto samo się wylogowało ...
<BlessJah> 03-16.log:2005< Psotnick> nie ma ktoś może w zakładkach takiego filmiku o kolesiu, który instalował Linuksa na wszystkim i na końcu zainstalował go na drugim kolesiu?
<BlessJah> i niech mi tutaj nikt nie zarzuca ze pale za duzo
<witkol> ha ha BlessJah sam bym zapaił lepiej byś się podzielił żartowałem luzik
<Psotnick> to było tydzień temu ;D
<BlessJah> Psotnick: ma się ta pamieć
<Psotnick> szacun, też pamiętałem, że o to pytałem, nawet na fejsa wrzuciłem :D
<winter> burp
<wlosio> dobra
<wlosio>  s purgowałem kadu i skasowalem .kadu i sie naprawolo ;]
<wlosio> naprawilo
<Psotnick> winter: to nie ładnie ;D
<winter> :-P
<wlosio> Dobra
<witkol> he he za pamięć faktycznie szacun ;))
<witkol> :))
<wlosio> możemy poząrtowąc teraz :D
<winter> :-o]
<winter> :-o
<winter> :-o
<wlosio> ło.. ogonki wskoczyły tam gdzie nie trzeba
<witkol> to wzgędem żartów może mi ktoś podpowie jak mam zainstalować w debianie 6 wifi b43 ????
<wlosio> witkol, temu ja debiana nie mam
<Psotnick> Ubuntu jest co najmniej dziwne ;D
<Dreadlish> b43?
<wlosio> ch***e wsparcie dla wifi ;]
<Dreadlish> firmware wystarczy wrzucić
<witkol> a szkoda na pierwszy mój rzut oka wygląda ciekawie
<Dreadlish> wszystko ma takie samo wsparcie dla wifi
<witkol> no ale jak i skąd niemając poaczenia z neta :(((9
<Dreadlish> jądra generic mają wszystkie potrzebne moduły
<Dreadlish> witkol: ściągnąć -> pendrivnąć -> dpkg -i i jazda
<witkol> szukam na forum debiana ale narazie biednie to wygląda
<Pitek> witkol: jakiego broadcoma masz ?
<Dreadlish> jezu
<witkol> b43
<Dreadlish> i nic to nam nie mówi
<Dreadlish> MODEL
<Dreadlish> BCM ile?
<witkol> moment zaraz powiem dokładnie
<Dreadlish> lspci =.=
<Dreadlish> hmm
<cybba> witam wszystkich
<Dreadlish> podaje sie zazwyczaj ile zajętego ramu / całkowity, czy ile wolnego / całkowity?
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> elo lisu
<BlessJah> zajetego
<lisu> co tam knujecie?
<Dreadlish> conkyego ;d
<BlessJah> widze ze sie z conky'm bawisz
<witkol> BCM4311
<lisu> my condolences
<cybba> czy w sprawie problemów z lubuntu również mozna zapytać?
<witkol> z ubuntu niepasuje niewiem czemu pokazało że taki pakiet mam już zainstalowany
<BlessJah> oczywiście
<Dreadlish> witkol: firmware-b43
<Dreadlish> to zainstaluj
<Pitek> witkol: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<lisu> cybba: nie pytaj czy mozesz pytac, po prostu pytaj
<witkol> Dreadlish,  tego szukać jako paczki ?? tak
<Dreadlish> witkol: tak.
<cybba> BlessJah to była odpowiedx na moje pytanie tak?
<BlessJah> cybba: don't ask to ask, just ask the Question
<Dreadlish> cybba: tak.
<Dreadlish> nie pytaj czy możesz pytać o coś tylko poprostu kuwa pytaj
<witkol> natura wzywa zaraz wracam
<witkol> :)
<lisu> oV
<BlessJah> cybba: zanim napiszesz na query, najlepiej zapytaj na ogolnym czy mozesz
<BlessJah> cybba: a o pomoc pros na kanale, masz wieksze szanse ze ktos pomoze
<cybba> problem taki ze po instalce lubuntu równolegle z windows xp wszystko było ok a po aktualizacji lubuntu z gruba zniknął windows
<cybba> BlessJah sorki
<BlessJah> nie szkodzi
<lisu> cybba: też tak miałem kiedyś. .. grub zamiast hd0,0 zamienił mi na hd0,1 albo coś w ten deseń
<lisu> jeszcze w menu.lst... ale to było przed grub2 o ile sie nie myle
<cybba> no własnie ale u mnie gdy wyswietlam menu.lst to pokazuje, ze jest pusty, a to chyba niemożliwe
<BlessJah> lisu: jak na moje oko bardziej chodzi o podmiane menu.lst tudzież menu.cfg
<BlessJah> masz grub2, wszystko jest w innym configu
<cybba> czyli nie w menu.lst?
<BlessJah> nie
<Psotnick> Ubuntu jest bardzo dziwne
 * lisu zglodnial, idzie jakiego kota w piekarnik wsadzić ;)
<lisu> (nie ogladam wiecej alfa)
<Admc> Psotnick,  czemu niby
<Admc> ?
<cybba> działało ok ale po aktualizacji lubuntu windows zniknął
<cybba> niby mógłbym płyte instalacyjną xp włozyc i nadpisać gruba i później kombinowac ale to taka troche metoda łomem :-)
<Psotnick> Admc: chcę go zaktualizować ;D nie wiem jak, bo wykorzystałem wszystkie możliwości, które znam i sypie się na pajtonie, albo chce się upgradeować do mavericka :D
<Admc> Psotnick, racja aktualizacja w ubuntu kuleje
<winter> ciekawe kiedy powstaną pierwsze androidy
<Psotnick> już dawno są :D
<Psotnick> just call them humanoids ;D
<winter> roboty humanoidalno nieprawdopodobnie podobne
<Psotnick> cuz android za bardzo kojarzy się z systemem
<winter> ↑
<witkol> jestem :))
<witkol> a czy gparted da się przewalić z partycji na partycję ??
<winter> hę?
<winter> mów jaśniej
<Dreadlish> e?
<winter> :<
<winter> nie mówi jasno
<witkol> mam stary dysk i na nowy bym chciał bez instalowania wszystko przewalić jak to zrobić nio :))
<Dreadlish> dd ;p
<winter> rsync
<Dreadlish> jak jest wystarczająco wielki
<Dreadlish> kopia 1:1 ftw
<witkol> no o 100Gb większy jestem dobrej myśli :))
<witkol> czym ??
<winter> rsync
<witkol> ale na żywym organiżmnie to można zrobić ten stary mam podpięty teraz pod usb i na nim wystartowałem
<jacekowski> kopiowanie zamontowanego fs to zly pomysl
<jacekowski> bo nic ci nie zagwarantuje atomicznosci operacji
<witkol> no wasnie też mi to niebardzo leży
<witkol> czyli live z ubuntu i jazda ??
<jacekowski> skad na gdzie kopiujesz?
<Dreadlish> jak myślicie - co szybciej zamknie conkyego? sigterm czy sigsegv? :D
<witkol> z stary dysk 60Gb na większy nowy już w laptopie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: sigkill
<jacekowski> witkol: to livecd najlepiej bedzie
<Dreadlish> ojsz ty
<Dreadlish> killall wysyłał sigterma
<Dreadlish> i dlatego pewno nie mógł skillować dziada
<witkol> jacekowski,  i wtedy rsync ??
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dd po prostu
<jacekowski> zalozysz sobie partycje jakie chcesz
<jacekowski> potem dd przekopiujesz
<jacekowski> i potem resize zeby sie rozciagnely
<witkol> znaczy się bo chcę mieć trochę wiekszę
<jacekowski> no to zakladasz takie jak chcesz
<jacekowski> i dd kazda partycje
<witkol> ale będzie normalnie botować potym czy reanimacja grouba
<jacekowski> reanimowac trzeba bedzie
<witkol> dd stara nowa
<jacekowski> dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/dev/sdZA
<jacekowski> takie cos
<witkol> a czyli jak dam nawet inne sdax to też będzie oki
<jacekowski> tak, bylebys nie zrobil tego w zla strone
<jacekowski> bo bedzie nieciekawie
<witkol> oki zaraz będę kombinoał :)
<witkol> no oj raczej bym niechciał tego już rak miałem z biosem nie w te stronę poszedł he he
<wlosio> a nie lepiej wpisać " grub-install /sdZA ???
<wlosio> a podczas bootu i tam zczyta wszystkie systemu?
<wlosio> systemy/*
<jacekowski> witkol: trzeba najpierw dysk przekopiowac
<witkol> jacekowski,  czyli normalnie kopia dysku i potem groub ???
<cybba> wlosio to polecenie pomoże i grub wykryje od nowa win xp?
<Dreadlish> majn pulpet: http://i.imgur.com/atNDZ.jpg
<wlosio> powinien
<wlosio>  ;]
<wlosio> a jak nie , to zalogujesz się na Ubunt uz tamtej partycji
<wlosio> i wpiszesz
<wlosio> grub-update
<wlosio> i w tedy musi znaleść
<cybba> dzięki spróbuję
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: dysk w sam raz na folder Muzyka ;D
<cybba> chodzi o to, że ta komenda nie działa
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: u mnie 2gb za mało na /home
<Psotnick> nie no, zostałoby jeszcze na system
<wlosio> Dreadlish, u mnie partycja home ma 150 gb :D
<Dreadlish> bym sobie zrobił mp3 jakoś na nfsie
<cybba> tzn. sudo grub-update
<Dreadlish> wlosio: u mnie 240gb i co?
<wlosio> Dreadlish, wo! :D
<Dreadlish> po jaki kij ja dawałem osobną partycje na /usr/src
<wlosio> Dreadlish, "fbsd" ?
<Dreadlish> było dać te 2gb więcej na /usr i reszte do /home
<Dreadlish> wlosio: ta
<wlosio> co to za grafikal ?
<wlosio> tzn menager ;P
<Dreadlish> flux
<Dreadlish> karta riva tnt2
<wlosio> tak myślałem!
<Dreadlish> na jakichś przedpotopowych sterach
<cybba> Dreadish ja też kiedyć miałem niemało ale okazało się, że duża część rzadko była przydatna :-)
<Dreadlish> cybba: ja mam tyle ile mi akuratnie trzeba
<wlosio> ja mam GF 250GTS 1G :p
<Dreadlish> mam zegarek, mam uptime, widze ile cpu zawala i co, widze ile ramu zawala i co, tak samo z swapem i widze ile amm miejsca na pornuchy
<wlosio> czemu bsd?
<tar-gz> wlosio: dawaj na query
<cybba> Dreadish spoko kazdego indywidualna rzecz u mnie tak sie okazało, że człowiek nieraz niepotrzebnie gromadzi wszystko co napotka :-)
<Dreadlish> wlosio: bo nie chce debiana, arch sie sypał, redhatowce są dziwne, gentoo/funtoo za dużo pieprzenia jak na ten sprzęt, netbsd odpada, openbsd też, freebsd proste, archowe i działa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakich znakow nie mozna uzyc w essid, a jakie wolno?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ascii
<wlosio> Dreadlish, ja mam server na fbsd i go przeklinam .. a ty sobie desktopa zrobiles..... :P
<BlessJah> essida w utf nie zamierzam produkowac
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to ci dałem odpowiedź
<Dreadlish> ascii
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> mi bardziej chodzi o przecinki, nawiasy i cala reszte badziewia
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: masz fbsd na desktopie?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tak.
<Dreadlish> chwilowo ;d
<BlessJah> arch sie nie sypie
<Dreadlish> na tym się sypie ;d
<BlessJah> przynajmniej nie moj na lapku, desktopie ani serwerze od backupow
<BlessJah> fbsd sie czasami sypie podczas aktualizacji ale calkowicie niegorzne
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<BlessJah> po prostu aktualizacja sie nie powiodla, radz sobie sam
<Dreadlish> u mnie na archu wszystkie .so robił w jakimś dziwnym formacie
<Dreadlish> i nie był to elf
<wlosio> ja nie aktualizuje fbsd
<Dreadlish> i miałem problemy z pakietami
<wlosio> w ogole.. :P
<Dreadlish> w ogóle wszystko sie paszteciło
<wlosio> nie znam sie na tym...
<BlessJah> reinstalacja zlosliwego pakietu i po problemie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mi nic sie nie paszteci, nie wiem
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> mi na reszcie kompów też sie nie paszteci
<Dreadlish> tylko ten odwala
<wlosio> nawet nie wiem czmu htaccess nie dziala mi na lighttpd mimo ze odblokowalem..... na Debcu dziala... na fbsd nie ... dziwne
<Dreadlish> ale "narazie działa, więc nie ruszamy"
<Dreadlish> poza tym narazie do irca to działa ładnie ;d
<lisu> wlosio: na fbsd ustaw odpowiednie prawa dla pliku
<Dreadlish> 644
<wlosio> dla? kogo ? lighttpd.conf?
<wlosio> [przecież się zapisał :P
<wlosio> edytuje przez ee ( uważam za nejlepszy)
<lisu> nie wiem jakie prawa, dlatego pisze odpowiednie, bo wiem ze niekiedy za duze prawa tez blokują - bsd 5.x
<lisu> zmykam luźnej nocki
<lisu> o/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: protokol pozwala na kazdy znak
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale nie wszystkie implementacje sobie z tym radza
<wlosio> ja mówie o 7.1 ;p
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wlasnie chodzi mi o to zeby nie byz zaskoczony implementacja jakas dziwna
<BlessJah> mam zbierane w nieregularnych odstepach dane, dajmy na to ze wskazujace aktualne obciazenie procesora
<BlessJah> czym moge z tych danych zrobic wykres (slupkowy)?
<firemark> pochwalcie się kto ma kadu 0.9 !
<Admc> ja
<firemark> Mam problem z wiadomościami - w zakładce koperta cały czas mruga i nie wiem jak to 'zdeaktywować'
<firemark> Admc: masz taki problem? ↑
<Admc> nie używam ostatnio w ogóle kadu ^^
<Admc> skype i irc mi wystarcza
<firemark> ok, następny !
<swistak35> się zajmował ktoś tu QT Designerem? : >
<jacekowski> BlessJah: excelem
<BlessJah> odczyta csv?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> thx
<m477> witam, mam problem z uzyciem taskseta
<sysek> .
<tar-gz> bik/join #trollownia
<sysek> ;o
<tar-gz> ledwo żyje ;-D
<tar-gz> Gdzie ten bikstopa?
<m477> skad mam wziasc PID procesu ktory chce uruchomic?
<Dreadlish> uruchomić proces
<m477> i co dalej
<Dreadlish> odpalić topa
<Dreadlish> i poszukać
<m477> a bez odplnia nie da sie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<m477> ~~
<jedzsmalec> wziąć.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<TheNumb> m477: ps ax | grep nazwa
<jedzsmalec> pidof?
<TheNumb> i będziesz miał pid ;p
<TheNumb> jedzsmalec: tak też można ;p
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ale on chce bez odpalania procesu ;d
<m477> TheNumb: dzieki
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: hmm, to mu powiedz jak to zrobić.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ;)
<jedzsmalec> jakaś logika tworzenia pidów pewnie jest i da sie je przewidzieć
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: sorry, nie jestem wróżką
<jedzsmalec> tylko po co
<TheNumb> jedzsmalec: nie ma ;p
<jedzsmalec> jest
<en0x> przewidziec pidy?
<TheNumb> jedzsmalec: nie.
<jedzsmalec> wszędzie jakaś jest [;
<en0x> po wal
<Dreadlish> ja moge
<Dreadlish> init ma pid 1
<Dreadlish> :DDDDDD
<en0x> init ma zawsze pid 1
<en0x> :P
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<TheNumb> en0x: a jak zrobię mu pid 666?
<jacekowski> jedzsmalec: pidy to sa po prostu kolejne numery
<jacekowski> jedzsmalec: chyba ze masz jakiegos grsec/pax ktory robi losowe
<jedzsmalec> tak myślałem
<TheNumb> jedzsmalec: mogę jeść masło?
<jedzsmalec> nie.
<Dreadlish> ja wpierdzielam margaryne
<jedzsmalec> niezdrowa jest
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<m477>  a odplam taskset --cpu-list i mi sie normalny help wlacza, czemu?
<Dreadlish> ale nie chciało mi sie już do sklepu iść
<jedzsmalec> m477: bo nie umiesz
<m477> no nie umiem
<Admc> ej
<Admc> wszedłem na tą legendarną trollownię i nic
<Admc> nie trollują
<Dreadlish> i co i nic
<Admc> :(
<wlosio> heh.. legendarną... :P
<Dreadlish> no bo ludzi nie ma
<Dreadlish> matan polazł nie ma kto trollić
<Admc> niby są
<Dreadlish> a kw śpi
<Admc> ej
<Admc> czemu mi kicka dałeś
<Dreadlish> bo nudziło mi sie
<Admc> lol
<Dreadlish> to ty byłeś?
<Dreadlish> ostatniego wszedniętego chciałem kicknąć
<Admc> lol
<Admc> mam taki sam nick
<Admc> na całym frinodzie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko ja skryptem pierdykłem
<Dreadlish> to nie widziałem name ;d
<m477> powie mi ktos o co chodzi ? http://wklej.org/id/498894/
<Admc> to jest co najmniej dziwne
<m477> ?
<Admc> jacekowski jest to może będzie wiedział
<jedzsmalec> pc?
<Admc> to tutejszy prolinuxowiec
<Admc> ;)
<m477> no raczej
<jedzsmalec> ewentualnie popsułeś sobie system.
<m477> sam sie popsul
<m477> tzn taki juz zinstlowalem
<Admc> btw. jacekowski i jacekalex to ta sama osoba?
<Dreadlish> sam to sie nawet tlen nie zrobi
<m477> aha
<m477> to jak wie ktos jak uruchomic tego taskset'a ?
<jedzsmalec> emacsem przez sendmail
<sysek> no
<ryniek> idę w cs'a sobie pocinać
<ryniek> potem będę
<jedzsmalec> czytanie ze zrozumieniem tego co ci wypluwa help też by pomogło [;
<m477> no wypluwa caly czas to samo
<m477> zreszt nawet nie dzilala to co podaje
<m477> wiec nie gadaj
<jedzsmalec> no to dochodzimy do konkluzji, że rozsypałes sobie system.
<m477> na serwerze tez to nie dziala
<m477> wiec slaba konkluzja
<jedzsmalec> chociaż to wszystko wróżenie z fusów
<jedzsmalec> bo chyba wstydzisz sie swojego terminala [;
<Dreadlish> a czy nie przypadkiem z roota powinno być to?
<m477> ? :|
<jedzsmalec> u mnie myka bez.
<Dreadlish> a.
<m477> a mozesz wklejic
<m477> jak to wyglad
<m477> a
<jedzsmalec> nie.
<m477> to nie klap
<jedzsmalec> to ty masz problem, a nie ja.
<m477> ja nie spamuje
<m477> i nie robie za wszystko wiedzacego
<jedzsmalec> dobrze, że wiesz co to spam [;
<jedzsmalec> nic, idź sie poucz do przyrody, eut.
<m477> zamilknij plz
<sysek> lol
<OkropNick> jak sprawdzic czy firefox 4 uzywa GPU do akceleracji wyswietlanych stron? bo wydaje mi sie ze tak, ale pewnosci nie mam :)
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> poprostu zobaczyć ile procka zawala
<OkropNick> no caly 1 CPU ale rnderuje 60 fps grafike w full  hd
<OkropNick> a CPU starutki dosc
<OkropNick> pentium d
<OkropNick> grafika gf 8600gt
<OkropNick> chodzi mi o ten test: http://demos.hacks.mozilla.org/openweb/HWACCEL/
<wlosio> Dobra... ide odwiedzić tnt torrent ;p
<Pitek> #trollownia
<m477> czy jak wejde do katalogu domowego jakiegos uzytkownika, bedzie on mial mozliwosc to sprawdzic ze przegldalem jego pliki?
<wlosio> znacie jakis program do zarzadzania prefixami wine?
<Pitek> wlosio: PlayOnLinux
 * lukaszg kliknął 35k razy LPM w ciągu 6d i 12h...
<wlosio> ta. ale on zarzaca tylko ymy w .playonlinux ,a ja chce w .wine... lub ktoś wie jak odpalić np. gre/program z przygotowanej butelki?
<wlosio> np. z wineprefix/LOD1 ??
<jedzsmalec> jak sie uprzesz możesz ręcznie
<jedzsmalec> chociaż w butelkach to ja alkohol mam, i nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi >:
<kaitoon> http://allegro.pl/stary-tani-polski-cukier-zamkowy-i1520507751.html  - taki offtop. Cukier na allegro
<Pitek> do czego to doszło
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-24
<m477> jest tu ktos?
<en0x> ni
<m477> to znaczy ze 3 processory byly w uzyciu i zmienilem na dwa dla tego procesu tak ?
<m477> taskset -p -c 0,1 15997
<m477> pid 15997's current affinity list: 0-2
<m477> pid 15997's new affinity list: 0,1
<sysek> .
<oddychajsmalcem> ,
<sysek> chujowo.
<oddychajsmalcem> ną.
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk>  /ame vita
 * PoKrAk vita
<banex> \o
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> o adobe wypusciło paczke flasha dla ubuntu
<lisu> w sensie aktualizacje
<banex> kurwa
<lisu> a no!
<lisu> jebnjgfdslk;ldslk; windows 2003 server, masz prawa admina, a ich nie masz
<banex> :)
<banex> wiec dlaczego win?
<lisu> becouse loose
<lisu> ..er
<lisu> nie mnie decydować, ale mnie krew zalewać
<banex> rzuc to w cholere
<banex> Zajmij sie hodowla jedwabnikow
<banex> czy cus
<lisu> zakupie na allegro bimbrownik, pojade w bieszczady i zostane zakapiorem, będę sobie fajeczke z uchodowanego tytoniu pykał, walił bimberek i pierdo&$#lił wszystko
<banex> that's right!
<banex> a nie jakies, internety i komputery
<banex> servery pompki rowery
<PoKrAk> qwa znowu komp mi sie na grze zbiesił :/
<PoKrAk> i znowu hard reset
<PoKrAk> heh wytrzymała winda
<lisu> co to dalej jedziesz w te złe ptaszyska?
<ar> tej
<PoKrAk> nie ptaki skonczyłem
<PoKrAk> bullet storm
<PoKrAk> wypas
<lisu> a co to to?
<ar> wytłumaczcie mi dlaczego w ubuntu na driverze iwlagn, domyślnie wyłączone jest 802.11n?
<PoKrAk> nastepca painkillera
<ar> - /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<ar> wbrew nazwie, wyłącza dla wszystkich sieciówek na tym driverze
<PoKrAk> nastepca painkillera
<Wizard> http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009779,title,Apple-w-ogniu-krytyki-homoseksualistow,wid,13248887,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67gf5oj> (at tech.wp.pl)
<Wizard> :D:D
<Wizard> niektórym to się we łbach przewraca ;D
<banex> ja pierdole, apokalipsa
<Wizard> banex: co?
<banex> nie nic
<banex> myslelm ze apple ogolnie jest produkowany dla homo
<banex> produkuje*
<m477> mam aplikacje typu multi core, robie cos takiego i bez zmiany: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584587/
 * lisu poszedł aktualizować badziewne programy
<Wizard> banex: nie mam z pedalstwem nic wspólnego, a apple używam codziennie niemal
<Wizard> czyżbym był wyjątkowy?
<banex> wyjatek potwierdza regule
<banex> :>
<Wizard> o mało nie kupiłem parę dni temu aira
<Wizard> ale mnie odstraszył brak sieciówki
<banex> ;o
<banex> ja musze sobie sprawic jakiegos nowego sprzeta
 * lisu toshibe maltretuje
<lisu> pierdziele apple
<lisu> drogie to to na zawał
<PoKrAk> ano
<PoKrAk> qna znowu winda wisi
<banex> ;>
<m477> czy jak sie wyloguje to processy uruchomione na uzytkowniku sie wylacza?
<Admc> Tak
<PoKrAk> niekoniecznie
<m477> czyli jak zapuszczam symulacje to musze miec caly czas polaczenie z serwerem gdzie to sie odbywa? :|
<PoKrAk> m477, jak user odpali screena a w nim procesy to one zostajaą po wylogowaniu
<m477> jakiego screena>?
<m477> PoKrAk:
<PoKrAk> normalnego
<banex> man screen
<PoKrAk> taki program screen
<banex> http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/screen/
<m477> jezu ile tego
<banex> RTFM
<banex> a tak w skrocie
<banex> e.g. screen irssi
<banex> odpalasz irssi
<banex> ctrl + a +D
<banex> [detached]
<banex> screen -r przywracasz
<m477> nie rozumiem
<shpaq> mornin'
<banex> hi
<banex> m477: apt-get install screen
<banex> chociaz pewnie masz;>
<m477> mam
<m477> zreszta tam i tak root'a nie mam
<Wizard> m477: co tu jest do rozumienia? :>
<banex> m477: odpal w konsoli: screen irssi
<banex> nie musisz miec roota
<m477> no wiem
<PoKrAk> screen ctrl a d
<m477> odpalilem pojawil sie czysta konsola nachwile i wylaczylo
<PoKrAk> pozniej screen -r
<psesq> Siemka!
<banex> \o
<banex> jakies propozycje na nowego notebooka?
<Dreadlish> żadne
<Dreadlish> elo
<banex> elo
<PoKrAk> tulipan
<PoKrAk> :)
<wlosio> CO tam ? ;]
<Wizard> banex: macbook unibody jest ok
<banex> Wizard: 6353PLN
<Wizard> banex: widziałem taniej
<banex> za 5 ?
<banex> dwa bym za to kupil ;p
<PushUpek> ave
<lisu> o/
<szymon_g> witam
<wlosio> szymon_g, siema
<wlosio> wie ktoś jak na Linuchu zrobić torrenta??  w Transmission nie widze tej funkcji p
<ar> banex: thinkpad x220, thinkpad t420
<ar> banex: albo thinkpad x120e
<jacekowski> wlosio: mktorrent
<wlosio> dzienki
<lukaszg> wlosio, transmission == Ctrl+N lub w menu "Plik/File"
<szymon_g> cze wlosio
<lukaszg> przynajmniej w mojej wersji (2.22) tak jest
<wlosio> ja mam 2.04 qt
<wlosio> ale skrót dziala.. faktycznie działa
<szymon_g> jest jakis sposob, by wyczyscic klucz tpm z uzywanego lapka, bez znajomosci hasla don /inaczej to bym sie nie pytal ;p/?
<lukaszg> a ja mam gtk ;p
<szymon_g> w sensie: tpm_clean
<banex> ar: lenovo? ;/
<wlosio> jaka tam róznicxa gtk a qt...
<lukaszg> wlosio, w sensie chodzi ci o transmission? to nie wiem, nie widziałem go w qt
<wlosio> ładny :D
 * Wizard używa transmission kakaowy
<szymon_g> Wizard, swoje preferencje seksualne zachowaj dla siebie
<szymon_g> ;)
<ar> banex: thinkpady są dobre
<szymon_g> ar, poza tymi, w ktorych jakis idiota pozamienial fn z ctrl (nie, nie w kazdym da sie to odmienic w biosie)
<banex> interesowal mnie bardziej dell, ewentualnie toshiba
<banex> ;>
<ar> szymon_g: jaki idiota dał fn i ctrl inaczej niż mają thinkpady i maki?
<ar> (no, na makach się to inaczej nazywa trochę...)
<szymon_g> ar, np w moim thinkpadzie fn jest w lewym, dolnym rogu. ctr jest miedzy nim a win klawiszem. osobiscie uwazam ze to rozwiazanie jest idiotyczne
<szymon_g> banex, czego konkretnie oczekujesz od lapka? jakie masz wymagania?
<banex> dlugi czas pracy
<banex> w miare wydajny
<fbu> witam wszystkich
<banex> zastanawiam sie tez czy nie kupic jakiegos tanszego + stacjonarny
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<fbu> akcja w jquery + dzwięk jak wykonać?
<fbu> pytanie za 100 punktów i paczkę kredek
<lukaszg> fbu, za same punkty sie nie da nic wykonac...
<lukaszg> ;p
<fbu> no to jeszcze plasteline dorzuce
<wlosio> configuruje sie prefixy tak : WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine/wineprefixes/Fallout wincfg . a jak odpalić? z tego prefiksa?
<ar> szymon_g: czyli w twoim thinkpadzie fn i ctrl są na swoim miejscu
<lukaszg> fbu, zatankujesz mi do pełna 98 to pogadamy ;p
<szymon_g> nie, w moim sa pozamieniane. ctrl powinien byc w rogu, nie fn
<fbu> lukaszg: ok, zatankuje ci tą kosiarke spalinową :) z litr wejdzie :D
<lukaszg> fbu, aha no tak, zapomniałem o kosiarce :D
<fbu> :D
<cybba_> witam
<fbu> cybba_: witam
<lukaszg> fbu, no to przemysl to a ja ide teraz na obiad... ;p
<cybba_> wlosio jesteś?
<fbu> lukaszg: smaczengo
<wlosio> jestem
<lukaszg> fbu, thx
<cybba_> wlosio czy możesz jeszcze raz mi dzis napisać polecenie żeby grub w moim lubuntu od nowa wykrył windę?
<fbu> cybba_: grub -> find windows if not found -> install windows
<wlosio> grub-update ? :P
<cybba_> nie tą - ta nie działa w ogóle
<wlosio> aa nie ta.. zapomniaiłem tę druga
<wlosio> ale czekaj
<wlosio> a juz wiem
<wlosio> jak ci włączy ten grub
<cybba_> fbu serio?
<wlosio>  i nie widzi windows
<cybba_> taa...
<wlosio> wejdź w awaryjny
<fbu> cybba_: żartowałem
<wlosio> i tam jest aktualizacja  gruba czy cos takieg, o zacznie pszeszukiwac dyski
<cybba_> fbu jakos tak podejrzewałem :-)
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<wlosio> co wy z tym
<wlosio> 'utf
<wlosio> ?
<Nerihsa> `utf nie `utf
<Nerihsa> '*
<wlosio> '*utf
<wlosio> ?
<wlosio> xD
<Nerihsa> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Nerihsa> to na tyldzie, nie apostrof
<Nerihsa> ;o
<fbu> żółwiątko
<wlosio> ciekawe czy "big5" tez jest :D
<BlessJah> wlosio: terminale zmieniam
<wlosio> a
<wlosio> jeszcze 20 minit iobd sie cieszył Korkociątgiem z DA2 :D
<wlosio> minuit
<wlosio> minut
<wlosio> i będę*
<wlosio> aj...
<wlosio> " jeszcze 20 minut i będę się cieszyć korkociągiem z DA2 ^^"
<Wizard> co to da2?
<wlosio> Dragon Aes 2
<wlosio> ages*
<wlosio> tfu
<wlosio> Dragon Age 2
<wlosio> oo włącha!
<wlosio> wie ktoś jak zrobić jak w debianie?
<wlosio> że jak chce wyączyć komputer, to wołą o hasło administratora?
<wlosio> w tym przypadku hasło usera który jest na liscie sudomera?
<cybba> no witam
<cybba> aktualizacja gruba nie pomogła:(
<wlosio> to zainstaluj windowsa D
<wlosio> ... heh P
<spass> wlosio masz slinotok ?
<wlosio> btw a jaki to wingrows?
<cybba> windows xp
<wlosio> musi widzieć ,a jak nie to go zainstaluj ...
<wlosio> nie wiem co grub wymaga by widziec windowsa
<spass> wiedzy...
<wlosio> spass , nie wiem ... czy wiedzy , mi widzi windowsa ;P.... tyle że mam go na innym dysku. | Nie wiem , może bootloadera windowsa grub chce widziec.... nie wiem
<cybba> słuchaj sprawa tak że grub widział windows xp do czasu aktualizacji lubuntu - po aktualizacji przestał widzieć, choć xp fizycznie na dysku jest
<spass> raczej odpowiedni wpis w configu wskazujący na partycje z windozą... przynajmniej tak w starszym grubie było
<spass> menu.lst sie pliczek zwal
<cybba> spass dziękino tak to juz wiem, ale jak otwieram menu.lst leafpadem np. to wygląda jak pusty
<cybba> wlosio ja też mam xp na innym dysku
<spass> może masz nowego gruba
<spass> zobacz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cybba> chyba tak bo lubuntu nowe 10.10 chyba
<wlosio> Dobra. Wie ktoś jak zrobić , aby łubunt jak w debianie kazał podać hasło admina jeśli chce się wyłaczyć komputer?.
<ar> szymon_g: właśnie to "fn" powinien być w rogu
<cybba> exit
<Wizard> wlosio: moja dziewczyna ostatnio w to gra
<wlosio> w Dragon AGe? :) .. Świtna gierka ;)
<wlosio> świetna
<szymon_g> nie. tak nie jest wygodnie- bo jak klikasz np ctrl + o /czyli: lewa reka na ctr, prawa na "o"/ to musisz patrzec dokladnie gdzie naciskasz. w normalnych klawiaturach po prostu siegasz na na koniec klawiatury
<Wizard> wlosio: no nie wiem
<Wizard> mega czar rozwala wszystko oprócz drzwi, drzew i twoich ludków
<Wizard> o_O
<spass> szymon_g: kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<Wizard> gra jest niedorobiona jak windows
<wlosio> ja  lece
<wlosio> 3majcie się :)
<wlosio> a torrent niech ssie ;d
<Wizard> 11listopada się
<ar> szymon_g: w thinkpadach jest tak, że sięgasz na lewy-dolny róg klawiatury i prawy górny
<ar> szymon_g: i włącza ci się światełko
<szymon_g> wiam. thinlight
<szymon_g> (beznadziejne btw, dell ma lepsze rozwiazanie)
<ar> świetne
<szymon_g> jak czesto korzystasz z takich fn + klawisze rozwiazan? czesciej, imo, korzysta sie z ctrl
<szymon_g> ar, uzywales kiedys della, z podswietlana od spodu klawiatura?
<ar> ja i tak mam "setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps"
<szymon_g> to jest dobre rozwiazanie (chociaz nie bez wad)
<ar> szymon_g: używałem przez chwilę i za bardzo mi to w oczy raziło
<szymon_g> a nie jakies kijowe swiatelko
<szymon_g> co kto lubi :P
<ar> wolę lampkę w thinkpadzie
<ar> a co do ctrl
<ar> to tak jak pisałem: ja i tak mam "setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps"
<ar> więc mam ctrl na capslocku
<ar> bo z capslocka nigdy nie korzystam
<ar> a jest to wygodniejsza pozycja dla ctrl niż zupełnie w rogu gdzieśtam
<szymon_g> no, to inna sprawa
<szymon_g> zreszta- zdaje sie klawiatury do sunow mialy taki uklad klawiszy
<szymon_g> ale dawno temu, w latach 90ych mniej- wiecej
<ar> wszystkie stare unixy miały tak
<szymon_g> dobra, mykam do pracy
 * szymon_g zegna wszystkich
<Quintasan_> \o
<winter> o/
<banex> \o
<farciarz84> czesc, mam liste takich czcionek ['Courier', 'Courier-Bold', 'Courier-BoldOblique', 'Courier-Oblique', 'Helvetica', 'Helvetica-Bold', 'Helvetica-BoldOblique', 'Helvetica-Oblique', 'Symbol', 'Times-Bold', 'Times-BoldItalic', 'Times-Italic', 'Times-Roman', 'ZapfDingbats']. Uzycie ktorej umozliwi mi poprawne wyswietlnie polskich znakow?
<banex> zmien kodowanie
<banex> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish>  elo
<farciarz84> banex: ja generuje pdf'a pytanie czy te czcionki obsluguja uft-8
<banex> czym generujesz?
<banex> czym generujesz?
<farciarz84> reportlab
<banex> nie znam
<banex> ale wszystkie powinny obslugiwac polskie znaki
<banex> ustaw tylko kodowanie
<bikstopa> da sie zrobic na gmailu dodatkowe foldery?
<Pabl0Escobar> da
<bikstopa> how? bo widze tylko etykiety a katalogow nie moge zobaczyc o.O
<bikstopa> i?
<Pitek> bikstopa: tworzysz nową etykietę, etykieta = folder w gmailu
<Dreadlish> tia
<banex> That's right!
<sysek> .
<Mhrok> Dobry
<TheNumb> bry
<TheNumb> Ktoś zgubił terminal!
<placki4ever> NIE!!! Musimy go ratować!
<Dreadlish> mam jeden więcej
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś jakąś dobrą czcionkę do terminala, poza Terminusem?
<Diabelko> Verdana ;s
<bikstopa> Pitek: nie ;p
<sysek> hm
<sysek> jak wgralem
<sysek> jre od sun
<sysek> to nie ma polecenia java
<sysek> a jak wgram openjdk
<sysek> to jest
<bikstopa> xD
<sysek> IKSKDEKDEKDKEKDED
<TheNumb> sysek: jakie distro?
<TheNumb> sysek: widocznie nie masz jre w $PATH
<TheNumb> sysek: u mnie w Archu trzeba się przelogować żeby mieć jre w $PATH po instalacji.
<sysek> TheNumb: no, musialem sie przelogowac
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy przywracanie obrazu windowsa clonezillą będzie szybsze niż instalacja od zera :<
<Barthalion> Szybsze to mało powiedziane
<TheNumb> Barthalion: masz jakieś doświadczenie? :P
<sysek> Barthalion: masz mi swoje conkyrc?
<sysek> dasz*
<lukaszg> TheNumb, zalezy od hdd, u mnie to trwało jakieś 10min o ile dobrze pamietam
<lukaszg> TheNumb, w ogole clonezilla to mistrzowski soft :)
<TheNumb> lukaszg: ja to i tak bym puścił po ethernecie ;f
<TheNumb> Tak więc zastanawiam się czy warto...
<lukaszg> no to nie wiem, ja mielem zapis/odczyt po eSATA
<Barthalion> sysek: Wyguglaj sobie mojego githuba, tam masz
<sysek> Barthalion: dzieki :*
<Mhrok> dziko, uruchomiłem ubuntu na starym komputerze O_o
<TheNumb> Mhrok: jak starym?
<sysek> Barthalion: jakos nie wyswietla mi sie poprawnie
<Mhrok> PII 350MHz
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ubuntu desktop edition?
<Mhrok> mam na mysli to, że ono od kilku lat sobie leżało nieaktualizowane
<TheNumb> A nie jakieś lubuntu czy coś?
<TheNumb> Aaaa...
<Mhrok> nie no, nawet bez interfejsu graficznego ;P
<TheNumb> Mhrok: 6.10/7.10?
<Mhrok> po co takie rzeczy...
<Mhrok> 10.04, chyba wzięło mnie jakiś czas temu na aktualizację :D
<Mhrok> pamiętam, kilka wersji przeszkoczyłem, i działało
<Mhrok> :D
<TheNumb> o.O
<TheNumb> Mhrok: c'est impossible
<Mhrok> haha "Usage of /: 70% of 8,95GB" :D
<Mhrok> cały dysk :D
<sysek> Barthalion: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/7702/lolxk.png
<Barthalion> sysek: Bo masz inną rozdzielczość, co się dziwisz
<Barthalion> sysek: Popraw 1440 na swoją
<sysek> ua
<sysek> nei zauwazylem
<TheNumb> Mhrok: http://wklej.org/id/499206/
<sysek> ale i tak wyswietla wszystko obok siebie
<sysek> tzn pod soba
<TheNumb> Mhrok: to też jest super maszyna =D
<TheNumb> Jedyny mankament - fchuj głośna, przeszkadza mi to ._.
<Mhrok> Najgorsze jest to, że płyta nie wykrywa dyskół 80Gb... a takich mam kilka :/
<Mhrok> tutaj tylko stary dysk jest głośny jak...
<TheNumb> Mhrok: daj mi te dyski =D
<TheNumb>  Timing buffered disk reads:  94 MB in  3.06 seconds =  30.76 MB/sec
<TheNumb> Woohoo, god speed.
<Mhrok> gdzie to sprawdzić?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: hdparm
<Mhrok> emerguje się :D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: hdparm -t /dev/sdx
<Mhrok> ok, już sprawdzam i desktopa i staruszka
<TheNumb> Hmm... zastanawiam się którego windowsa sobie postawić ;x
<Pitek> 3.11
<TheNumb> Muszę jakoś przetestować clonezillę...
<Mhrok> 60 MB in 3.02 seconds = 19.88 MB/sec
<TheNumb> Mhrok: normalnie SATA III
<Mhrok> a na desktopie Timing buffered disk reads: 300 MB in  3.01 seconds =  99.67 MB/sec
 * TheNumb iz afk
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Timing buffered disk reads: 762 MB in  3.01 seconds = 253.56 MB/sec
<przemo> witojcie
<Mhrok> witaj :)
<Mhrok> Łojezu, na tym komputerze wykryło tylko 50MB ramu, a ubuntu dzielnie działa :D
<Mhrok> zamula, ale działa :d
<BlessJah> Mhrok: które ubuntu?
<Mhrok> 10.04 chyba
<Mhrok> oczywiście bez interfejsu graficznego
<BlessJah> ok, już wierzę
<Mhrok> Nie wykryło kostki, teraz będzie miał całe 196MB do dyspozycji :d
<grabarz> ma ktoś jakiś fajny config do conky'ego?
<Psotnick> _grabarz_: na forum !# jest pełno
<Psotnick> s/!#/#!/
<_grabarz_> Bóg zapłać, znalazłem :)
<Psotnick> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/59/my-conky-config/
<Psotnick> trochę za późno ;)
<_grabarz_> dzięki, przyda się
<_grabarz_> ładne te wasze forum!
<Mhrok> grappas: co masz na myśli pisząc "fajny"?
<Mhrok> tzn. co ma mieć
<_grabarz_> no nie, nie mogę znaleźć .conkyrc
<grappas> yyy
<grappas> nie bardzo kumam
<grappas> ??
<grappas> jakoś nie brałem udziału w rozmowie
<grappas> ;p
<Mhrok> grappas: sorki, złą osobę mi [tab] uzupełnił
<grappas> hehe
<Mhrok> a. bo ten nicka sobie zmienił... tak to jest jak się nie czyta...
<grappas> ;p
<Mhrok> _grabarz_: to co masz na myśli pisząc "fajny"?
<Psotnick> _grabarz_: touch .conkyrc i już masz ;D
<_grabarz_> już znalazłem, po prostu nie istniał :d
<_grabarz_> narka
<Mhrok> fail...
<Fogel> bry
<Psotnick> Jakie ludzie robią z conkym cuda o.O
<Fogel> jakieś pomysły czemu dla usera ldap'owego menu sesji się nie pokazuje? dla lokalnych działa
<Mhrok> Psotnick: masz coś konkretnego na mysli, czy tak ogólnie?
<Psotnick> Mhrok: głównie to co w lua piszą ;D
<ntat> Cześć
<termi> ma ktos zasilacz bequite
<BlessJah> ja nie mam, ale mam muszkę Genius, może to ci pomoże?
<termi> nie
<Diabelko> termi: mówiłem daruj sobie ten zasilacz cienki :P
<termi> ?nie oto chodzi
<termi> zastanawia mnie do czego jest wtyczka o nazwie Me
<BlessJah> termi: się tam wpinasz
<Admc> Da się jakoś ograniczyć zużycie ramu przez gimpa?
<Admc> bo obecnie mam zajęte 87% ramu i 54% swapu
<BlessJah> nice?
<Admc> a nice nie decyduje przypadkiem o kolejności wejścia/wyjścia dla danego procesu?
<Admc> nie wiem jak to się ma do ramu
<Enlik> Pracuj na niższej rozdzielczości, usuń historię operacji (nie wiem czy sie da, mozna za to uruchomić program ponownie)...
<Admc> Na niższej się nie da
<Admc> muszę mieć format A3 w 300 ppi
<BlessJah> zgaduje, ze w razie wyczerpania sie ramu i koniecznosci korzystania ze swapa, miłe procesy się do swapa przeniosą, te mniej miłe będą używały ramu
<Admc> myślałem żeby poeksperymentować ze swapiness ale nie jestem pewien czy to coś da
<Enlik> Zapisuj stosunkowo często, bo w końcuy może dojść do tego, że reakcja będzie trwała pół minuty
<Admc> to akurat wiem
<Admc> miło jest mieć 1 GB ram
<Admc> :)
<Psotnick> ja tam na 1GB bym się przy obecnym stanie upchnął 4 razy ;D
<en0x> lol
<en0x> milo to jest miec 8gb ramu
<en0x> ;d
<BlessJah> wpisujcie miasta!
<BlessJah> miło mieć serwer z 18mb ramu
<BlessJah> jestem fajny?
<Enlik> A, tam
<Psotnick> BlessJah: Fukishima ;D
<Enlik> Miłe to było zwiększenie ilości pamięci np. z 256 na 512
<|B|enedyktXVI> milo to siedziec na ircy z c64 <3
<Admc> Czasem mam wrażenie że mój telefon jest szybszy od mojego laptopa
<Admc> Dla porównania:
<Admc> 614 MHz - 1,46 GHz
<Psotnick> lanSS ;D
<BlessJah> firmware czy system operacyjny
<Admc> 289 MB ram - 1 GB rAM
<BlessJah> firmware zawsze bedzie szybsze
<Psotnick> Android ;)
<MatKill> ale w telefonie masz mniejsze oprogramowanie
<Admc> Mam obernie Androida 2.1
<Admc> obecnie*
<MatKill> mam taki sam procek w lapku
<MatKill> ;p
<Admc> Intel Celeron M 410
<Admc> :)
<MatKill> CPU MHz:               1466.648
<MatKill> yhm ;d
<MatKill> jaka marka laptopa?
<Admc> Toshiba
<MatKill> mój Acer
<Admc> Potrzebowałem kompa to 1,5 roku temu kupiłem za 900 zł
<MatKill> ja kupiłem za 300
<MatKill> i dokupiłem RAM za 150
<Psotnick> opłaca się wydać 50PLN na C2D ;)
<Admc> Co ciekawe 0,5 roku temu kupiłem telefon też za 900 zł
<Admc> Psotnick, nie będę inwestował w złom
<Admc> zwłaszcza że to karta graficzna jest wąskim gardłem i wymiana procka nic nie da
<Psotnick> 50 zł to nie majątek, odmówisz sobie paczki fajek w tygodniu i za miesiąc masz
<Admc> Nie palę papierosów
<Admc> :P
<MatKill> no i dobrze
<Psotnick> i bardzo dobrze :D ja też nie
<MatKill> przecież to wydatek 300zł na miesiąc
<Admc> Przepierdalam kasę na inne rzeczy
<MatKill> ;d
<Admc> np na karty go MtG
<Admc> do*
<BlessJah> Admc: w niepaleniu to jest wlasnie zle
<BlessJah> Admc: ze sobie nie mozna odmowic zeby zaoszczedzic
<MatKill> hahahaniby co?
<Admc> xD
<MatKill> tak i mieć płuca jak komin?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: hmm.. znam osoby, które i tak nie mogą sobie odmówić
<Admc> zbieram na nowy komp
<Admc> ale zastanawiam się czy brać lapka czy piec
<MatKill> zależy do czego ;p
<MatKill> jakiego użytku*
<Admc> w piwnicy mam monitor więc wystarczy sama skrzynka
<MatKill> kineskopowy ? ;d
<Admc> nom
<Admc> 17''
<Admc> :D
<MatKill> nie
<MatKill> jak masz kupować to kupuj płaski
<BlessJah> Admc: pieca porządnego, duzy monitor a do tego malego netbooka, piec ustaw w piwnicy i przez siec pracuj
<Admc> eee tam
<oddychajsmalcem> gówno
<MatKill> od kineskopa oczy bardzo bolą
<oddychajsmalcem> lcd ciągną druta
<BlessJah> jeszcze kineskopy sprzedaja???
<Admc> MatKill nie prawda
<MatKill> a jak nie
<MatKill> sam mam
<BlessJah> MatKill: jak masz zle odswiezanie ustawione, to bola
<Mussious> oddychajsmalcem: nie zmuszisz mnie
<Psotnick> BlessJah: na alledrogo na bank jeszcze są aukcje
<oddychajsmalcem> ja mam mojego flatrona, ciągne na nim 100hz i nic nie boli [;
<MatKill> 75 to mało?
<oddychajsmalcem> mało.
<BlessJah> nie mało
<BlessJah> mało jest 60 i mniej
<MatKill> i nie da się pracować dłużej niż 2h
<Psotnick> ja mam 60Hz ;D
<Admc> używałem CRT w latach 1999-2009 i jakoś nie skarżyłem się na ból oczów
<Admc> wcześniej to miałem PEGASUSA
<Admc> i styło
<MatKill> a teraz po 6h dopiero oczy bolą ;p
<oddychajsmalcem> ja generalnie widze odswiezanie przy 85hz <:
<Admc> stykło*
<Psotnick> ja nie używam od kiedy mi się zwalił, czyli jakiś 2k4/5 rok
<BlessJah> do dzisiaj mam kineskopowe 17" na biurku
<MatKill> odświeżanie zależy od monitora
<BlessJah> nie, od komputera
<BlessJah> moze monitor usmazyc jak za wysokie strzelisz
<BlessJah> ale to nie od monitora zalezy
<MatKill> no dobra ;p
<Admc> dobra karta graficzna, odświeżanie 85 Hz i działa ok
<|B|enedyktXVI> plaskie dorownuja juz odswiezaniem kineskopom?
<MatKill> ja tam nie lubię kineskopów i tyle
<BlessJah> Admc: hm... mozliwe ze 85 nie 75
<Admc> |B|enedyktXVI, ale to nie ma znaczenia
<oddychajsmalcem> |B|enedyktXVI: generalnie to płaskie nie do końca odświeża
<Admc> bo LCD odświeżają się odrazu całe
<Admc> więc 60 Hz wystarcza w zupełności
<Admc> żeby nie męczyć oczu
<MatKill> no i dążycie do tego żeby p[owiedzieć, że kineskopy są lepsze od LCD?
<oddychajsmalcem> generalnie są.
<oddychajsmalcem> ale co kto lubi [;
<MatKill> ja jak widzę kineskop to uciekam ;]
<oddychajsmalcem> niektórzy nie czują sie komfortowo, że cały czas strzela w nich działo elektronowe
<Admc> Ta monitory z dupą mają tylko jedną wadę
<oddychajsmalcem> i waga rosnąca wykładniczo.
<Admc> zajmują kurewsko dużo miejsca
<Admc> po za tym są lepsze od LCD
<Psotnick> i się jebią szybko, albo tylko mi ;D
<Admc> widać to zwłaszcza przy odwzorowaniu kolorów
<oddychajsmalcem> mnie żaden nie siadł
<|B|enedyktXVI> przy szybkich grach na bank sa lepsze. odswiezanie rzedu 125 vs 75 = widzenie jak przy preskosci nadswietlnej w star treku albo normalne ostre widzenie ;]
<MatKill> ehh to dlaczego nie sprzedaję się już kineskopów?bo chyba nie wychodzą jak świeże bułeczki ;d
<Admc> Psotnick mam monitor co już 11 lat chodzi codziennie po kilkanaście godzin i działa do tej pory
<oddychajsmalcem> MatKill: bo taniej sie sprzedaje lcd
<oddychajsmalcem> i debilom sie wmówi, że to genialna technologia przyszłości
<Admc> jak kupujesz szajs za 100 zł w supermarkecie to sie nie dziw
 * Psotnick miał monitor 2 mieiące i się zwalił ;D
<MatKill> oby za 100
<MatKill> nigdy takiego nie kupiłem i nie kupię ;d
<MatKill> >500
<Psotnick> drogi <> dobry
<oddychajsmalcem> ja tam kupiłem za dwie stówki :f
<MatKill> tak masz rację
<MatKill> ale zależy kto kpuje ;p
<Admc> o kurde
<oddychajsmalcem> eh, nawet bym sobie załatwił jakiś kineskopowy powyżej 19 cali
<Admc> resynhizer robił się 2 minuty
<oddychajsmalcem> ale wiem, że nie uda mi sie tego nawet do mieszkania wciągnąć
<Admc> a normalnie robi się w 5 sekund
<Admc> :D
<Admc> A można gdzieś kupić kineskopowe monitory z proporcją 16:10?
<Admc> czy tylko 4:3?
<Psotnick> nie widziałem nigdy 16:10 kineskopowca ;)
<Admc> 4:3 jest gówniany do pracy w gimpie
<MatKill> co chyba nie znaczy że takich nie ma ;p
<Admc> 16:10 jest znacznie lepszy to takich
<Admc> rzeczy
<MatKill> grafikiem jesteś?
<Admc> tylko hobby
<MatKill> u mnie hobby to całe IT ;p
<Admc> tzn. wolę określenie "digital-painter" czy jakoś tak
<Admc> bo częściej rysuję niż manipuluję gotowymi obrazami
<Admc> ostatnio telefon mi baterię wysysa
<Admc> muszę zbadać która aplikacja za to odpowiada
<MatKill> htop ;d
<Admc> wcześniej chodził 2 dni bez problemu a teraz 1 dzień ledwo co wytrzymuje
<Admc> w androidzie nie ma htopa
<Admc> ale zwykły top jest
<MatKill> taa dlatego "htop"
<MatKill> ";d"***
<Admc> najwięcej żre "system serwer"
<Psotnick> a na WM najwięcej żre Idle cośtam ;D
<Admc> ale wg systemu to podświetlanie ekranu żre najwięcej baterii
<Admc> a nie
<MatKill> u mnie X'y  najwięcej jedzą ;]
<MatKill> ale ja nic nie robię
<Admc> Komórka w trybie gotowości - 58%
<MatKill> oprócz włączonego pidgina
<Admc> Wyswietlacz - 38%
<MatKill> i conky
<Admc> telefon nieaktywny 4%
<Admc> MatKill to co ty masz za telefon że na nim conky zainstalowałeś?
<Admc> dziwne że w statystyce nie ma wifi, zwykle jakieś 15% żre
<MatKill> ;p
<mati75> nokia 5110
<Admc> xD
<MatKill> ‏przetłumacz: "‫اخصسيييييييي
<mati75> `help
<Przekliniak> mati75: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<mati75> `help translate
<Przekliniak> mati75: (translate <from-language> [to] <to-language> <text>) -- Returns <text> translated from <from-language> into <to-language>. Beware that translating to or from languages that use multi-byte characters may result in some very odd results.
<Psotnick> MatKill: WTF is khassieeyeeye?
<Admc> znacie jakąś fajną czcionkę?
<Admc> co estetycznie wygląda?
<MatKill> Radio Space / Zekton ?
<MatKill> zależy do czego
<mati75> `translate en pl micheal jacson
<Przekliniak> mati75: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<mati75> `translate en to pl micheal jacson
<Przekliniak> mati75: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<MatKill> do gimp'a ?
<Psotnick> Admc: dużo znam ;D a jaką chcesz mono jakieś czy nie?
<Psotnick> z resztą dafont.com ;D
<Admc> nie
<Admc> dobra, nie chce mi się
<Admc> użyję czcionki ubuntu
<Admc> jest całkiem ładna
<Psotnick> czcionka ubuntu ftw ;D
<MatKill> tak w ogóle to jak w gtk zmienić czcionkę?
<Admc> w opcjach wyglądu gnome
<MatKill> nie mam gnome
<Admc> o ile masz gnome
<MatKill> mam ob
<MatKill> w obconf
<MatKill> da się zmienić font'y
<MatKill> ale to tylko dla ob
<MatKill> a dla gtk nie
<Admc> może w gconf
<Admc> o ile masz coś takiego
<MatKill> gconf-tool2
<MatKill> gconftool-2*
<Diabelko> a nie można po prostu dopisać sobie gtk-font-name="nazwa 12" i potem zapisać w home pod nazwą .gtkrc-2.0?
<Diabelko> zawsze działało
<MatKill> ok
<MatKill> mam taki plik w ~/
<mati75> lxappearance i na przód
<Admc> mati75 on ma czyste ob, nie lxde
<MatKill> nie ma tam tego
<MatKill> sprawdzałem
<MatKill> mam lxappearance
<mati75> Admc: a myślisz, że co ja mam
<MatKill> doinstalowałem tak jak lxpanel
<Admc> myślałem że lxappearance wymaga lxde ale mniejsza z tym
<Admc> nie sprawdziłem zależności tego paczki, mój błąd
<Admc> tej*
<MatKill> no to restart X ;p
<MatKill> dzięki chłopaki ;d
<Admc> i co działa?
<MatKill> działa
<Admc> :)
<MatKill> tylko muszę znaleźć jakąś fajną czcionkę
<Admc> o, mam lag 0 ms, jak to możliwe
<MatKill> bo ta jest trochę za bardzo zawijasta
<Admc> albo po prostu licznik przestał działać, bo komp jest obciążony
<MatKill> i utrudnia czytanie
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vN3huZg
<fi9o> Jak patrze na tray tlena to mam ochote strzelic sobie w leb.
<mati75> fi9o: ja też
<BlessJah> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.053 ms
<MatKill> flux?
<BlessJah> Admc: ja tez mam 0ms
<mati75> MatKill: openbox
<mati75> fi9o: a ekg2 mnie wkurza
<fi9o> mati75: A nowe kadu z jabberem?
<fi9o> mati75: Nie dziwie sie.
<Admc> jabber coś kijowo działa w nowym kadu
<fi9o> Ja poki co pidgin.
<Admc> nie chce mi się połączyć z kontem gtalk
<mati75> fi9o: z 4 kontach 200 MB ciągneło
<mati75> tlen tylko 60
<MatKill> może ktoś da jakąś fajną ;p
<MatKill> ubuntu nie
<foreste> ff4 ?
<foreste> o fu ;d
<foreste> aa omg :P
<fi9o> mati75: Pidgin ftw.
<fi9o> No i empathy, ale do niego troche gnoma trzeba.
<wlosio> hej
<wlosio> ludki .. gdzie zapisują się logi z pracy systemu? . Bo jak wróciłem do domu , był czarny ekran.... i jak ruszałem myszką nie właczał sie panele gdzie woła o hasło do konta. i jak nacisłem jaki klawisz... to u góry po lewej zamrygało " _ " i coś "init " pisało ( szybko) i zrestartował się system....
<Admc> /var/log
<Admc> a w środku pliku
<Admc> dmesg i messages
<Admc> pliki*
<Admc> Xorg.0.log też może dostarczyć przydatne informacje
<monter> ten typ tak ma
<wlosio> wrzuce je tuta j( wklej.to) przejzysz?
<Dreadlish> co sie stałosie?
<Dreadlish> /var/log/messages
<wlosio> messanges :  http://wklej.to/6yYr4
<wlosio> kern.log tez wrzucić ? ( bo jest wyboldowany) :p
<wlosio> w Przegladarka Logów systemowych
<BlessJah> przeglądarka logów systemowych??? ki diabeł???
<BlessJah> przyznać się
<BlessJah> kto podmieniał cat less czy co tam używacie
<Dreadlish> rootkit'd?
<Dreadlish> wlosio: po kij używałeś hibernacji =.=?
<wlosio> ... juz! wiem! to wina UPCa D
<wlosio> albo nie..
<wlosio> tzn
<wlosio> UPC chibernuje jak pronda nima
<wlosio> hibernuje
<Dreadlish> upc?
<Dreadlish> czy raczej ups ...?
<wlosio> apc
<Dreadlish> no
<wlosio> Back-apc
<Dreadlish> no to jebnij mu z baseballa
<wlosio> ups
<wlosio> racja
<BlessJah> UPS?
<Dreadlish> ups sam gówno zrobi
<Dreadlish> soft musi to robić ;d
<wlosio> ale mam ikonke z baterii
<wlosio> i to wina hibernacji tylko??
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> wg mnie tak
<wlosio> kurde... w upcjach było coś takiego :
<wlosio> Uśpienie komputera gdy nie aktywny przez : 15:00
<wlosio> Funkcja : Hibernacja
<Dreadlish> no
<wlosio> teraz dałem na Niogdy
<wlosio> Nigdy
<wlosio> nie pownno tak już robić .. i zaznaczone było ' wstrzymaj prece dysków '
<Dreadlish> bo przez hibernacje potem głupoty sie dzieją
<Dreadlish> jak nie masz tuxonice
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> Kurde... zadanie muszę z CorelDrawa Zrobić ...
<Diabelko> zrób w inkscape
<wlosio> to co  zrobie w nim , zadziała na CorelDraw 9 na Wingrowsa?
<Diabelko> powinno działać jeśli zapiszesz pod formatem corelowym
<wlosio> spoko ;)... mam nadziej ze bd miał problem z zadaniem :P....
<Admc> kurde, chciałem wkurwić mojego nauczyciela informatyki że strona szkoły jest niezgodna ze standardami a tu nawet validatorem nie można jej przejechać
<wlosio> hahaha :D....
<Dreadlish> why?
<Admc>     Error
<Admc>     Sorry, I am unable to validate this document because on line 6 it contained one or more bytes that I cannot interpret as utf-8 (in other words, the bytes found are not valid values in the specified Character Encoding). Please check both the content of the file and the character encoding indication.
<Admc>     The error was: utf8 "\xB3" does not map to Unicode
<Admc> coś takiego wywaliło
<Admc> bo na informatyce uczy nas jak robić strony metodą lat dziewięćdziesiątych
<Admc> czytaj: za pomocą tabelek
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja robie na <p> i jest zgodne z xhtml 1.0
<Dreadlish> http://dreadlish.co.cc/drebot
<wlosio> ja robie na divach
<Dreadlish> o dupa
<Diabelko> a ja robiłem framesetami kiedyś
<Dreadlish> w operze jest dobrze
<Dreadlish> ale w firefoxie sie perdoli
<Diabelko> tak chamsko potem target=lewa target=prawa
<Diabelko> :P
<Dreadlish> let's see why
<wlosio> ja pisze w PHP ;P temu na divach cisne :P
<wlosio> zresztą na <p> też jest ok
<Dreadlish> ej
<Dreadlish> jak to u was wygląda?
<Dreadlish> http://dreadlish.co.cc/drebot
<Diabelko> chujowo
<Admc> Object Not Found
<Admc> The requested URL '/drebot' was not found on the RomPager server.
<Admc> Return to last page
<Admc> :D
<Dreadlish> Admc: piprzysz =.=
<Admc> o ja
<Admc> kicka dostałem
<Admc> :D
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: to ma być takie wieśniackie to www?
<Admc> Dreadlish, mi coś nie działa ta strona
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: tak.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> już firefox widzi jak należy
<Dreadlish> bociarze z mozilli bardziej szczegółowi niż ci z obery? lol
<Dreadlish> opery*
<wlosio> kurde.. nie zrobie tego zadania domowe  w Incscape... niema takich funkcji
<wlosio> bd musiał ściągać tego zasranego Corela
<Dreadlish> Inkscape*
<wlosio> wiem ...
<wlosio> źle przepisałem
<wlosio> :P
<wlosio> kur.... pierwsza pała -.-
<wlosio> zatrzbuje sie przy 3cim podpunkcie
<wlosio> zatrzymuję się
<wlosio> 1.3 : Wybierz narzędzie  : Interakcyjna Metamorfoza".....
<wlosio> niema tego w Incscape
<unx> orientuje się ktoś czemu ubuntu pokazuje mi 2 gb ram podczas gdy zainstalowane mam 3
<wlosio> może 1gb pod biosem zaadresowane jest pod karte greficzną?
<unx> a kurcze, nie pomyślałem
<wlosio> sprawdź ;P
<bikstopa> http://img3.cda.pl/giwera/22269_61464d17b1bab9ef4ff8251f7fd64a4f.jpeg xd
<oddychajsmalcem> iks de.
<wlosio> o em gje
<wlosio> Kto zrobi mi zadanie z Corela?.......
<wlosio> ..... taki żarcik.. ;p
<Admc> wlosio a corel dziala chociaż pod wine, czy trzeba się z oknoksem męczyć?
<jacekowski> nie dziala
<wlosio> nie działa
<wlosio> żaden Corel nie działa
<wlosio> chciałem zrobić w inkscape..
<wlosio> ale tam nie ma kilku opcji i pupa ;P
<wlosio> albo są , tylko inaczje opisane.
<wlosio> inaczej*
<wlosio> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27588334/Zabawa_z_Textem.tar.gz , obadaj sobie.. ja siedzę nad tym godzinę ...
<wlosio> Co za Monopolizm normalnie.. Corel i Corel....
<wlosio> jak by innych nie było...
<fi9o> GIMP.
<wlosio> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27588334/Zabawa_z_Textem.tar.gz <- a zrobie te zadanie w Gimpie?
<OkropNick> wie ktos jak przekonfigurowac reguly AppArmor by flash korzystal z GPU podczas dekodowania filmow?
<Admc> Patrzyłem na procki co mógłbym wsadzić do lapka i dla przykładu Intel Core 2 Duo T7600 na Allegro stoi po 550 zł - WTF?
<jacekowski> do lapka musisz mobilne procki wsadzac
<jacekowski> one maja przewaznie inne sockety to raz
<jacekowski> a dwa, mniej sie grzeja
<Admc> jacekowski, wiem, szukam procków z socketem M
<Admc> czyli takim jak mam w lapku
<wlosio> http://www.cda.pl/grafika/2231525?p=613
<Admc> hej, a muszę brać pod uwagę przepustowość szyny FSB?
<Admc> po w tym procku co mam teraz jest 533 MT/s
<Admc> a w tych lepszych jest 800 MT/s
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale biosy laptopowe maja problemy z zmiana prockow
<jacekowski> i moze stwierdzic ze nie wspiera i nie pojdzie
<Admc> a co powiecie http://allegro.pl/intel-core-duo-t5600-1-83ghz-wysylka-0zl-i1526089770.html
<Admc> warto patrzeć na aukcję?
<Admc> po już kiedyś udało mi się wylicytować 6 sekund przed zakończeniem i wygrałem
<unx> admc e tam
<Admc> unx a jaki procek na socket M polecasz?
<Admc> tylko żeby nie był za drobi
<Admc> drogi*
<unx> nie polecam:P sprzedaję:P
<Psotnick> T5550 mam, ale nie wiem czy to na tą podstawkę
<Psotnick> na tą ;)
<unx> http://allegro.pl/core-2-duo-mobile-2-10-3m-800-t8100-i1520868711.html
<PushUpek> ave
<unx> btw. miał ktoś może problemy z hp dv9000
<unx> włącza się i pochodzi jakiś czas i zwiecha
<unx> czasem zwiecha już na ekranie logowania, a czasem potrafi do 15 min śmigać
<Admc> unx, to jest na pewno socket M?
<Admc> bo coś nie mogę znaleźć w specyfikacji
<unx> sprawdzę
<Pitek> na socket M to chyba tylko serie c2d t5x00 i t7x00
<Admc> Pitek ma rację
<unx> to jest chyba socket P
<Admc> to jest na socket P
<Admc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors
<Admc> dobra ja spadam, jutro o w pół do siódmej muszę wstać
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585084/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: no, to to samo co ja miałem - trzeba to zgłosić w takim razie (ale mi nie generuje apport błędu)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: mi też nie
<ari-tczew> zresztą nie ma dziwne
<ari-tczew> chociaż nie
<ari-tczew> Segmentation fault (core dumped
<kklimonda> w /var/log/apport.log coś jest na ten temat, ale nie miałem czasu się temu przyjrzeć bliżej
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: gdzie powinien byc bug zgloszony
<ari-tczew> ??
<kklimonda> python2.7
<m477> jaki fail wlasnie wstalem ;/
<foreste> ;d
<foreste> witaj ;P
<trinh> dobry
<bikstopa> lol. testowalem to cudo http://www.varlog.pl/2011/02/detekcja-twarzy-w-php/ - kto chce sie posmiac? z moich testow ;'d
<dancios> wie ktos jak zapisac strumien z rtsp (h264) do matroski i jednoczesnie ogladac na zywo za pomoca gstreamera ?
<dancios> chodzi o uklad pipelina i ponoc elementu tee
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-25
<bikstopa> uehehehe http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/13598 ;d
<dancios> ma ktos skrypt ktory nie pozwala zginac jakiemus procesowi ?
<dancios> a jak zginie uruchamia ponownie ? :D
<bpx03> czesc
<Pitek> siem
<bpx03> hej Pitek, jak leci ? :)
<bpx03> tez bezsennosc Cie ogarnela? :
<Pitek> hm...ja z reguły do późna siedzę na pc
<Pitek> :)
<bpx03> :) hehe... tez lubie klasc sie spac jak inni do pracy wstaja ;)
<Pitek> to jest to xD
<bpx03> heh... jestem na 12 kanalach terach a Ty pierwszy odpisales :)
<Pitek> hehe
<bpx03> chyba coraz mniej nocnych markow :P
<dancios> ktos bawil sie gstreamerem i rtsp i piplinami gstreamera ?
<Pitek> niet
<bpx03> ktos napewno... ale moze nie o tej porze :P
<Pitek> o to to napewno :)
<dancios> czyli pozostali devoleperzy gstreamera ktorym chce sie odpisywac XD
<m477> ello
<Pitek> siem
<m477> piszecie o siedzeniu do pozna a ja nie dawno wstalem
<Pitek> xD
<m477> ;]
<Pitek> różne są powody bycia online o tej porze
<dancios> tak tworzenie inz. chociazby bo sie obrona obsunela XD
<m477> ja mam zrobic 7 symulacji z czego kazda 17 GB zajmuje
<dancios> brzmi jak jakis ansys XD
<m477> hm?
<bpx03> jestescie moze oblatani w tworzeniu UML?
<bpx03> z checia zlecilbym maly projekt ;P
<Pitek> hm...ja teraz zajmuję się jednym projektem....
<Pitek> ...robię omleta jajecznego xD
<m477> wielkie orzetsiewziecie
<dancios> ja popijam herbate i rzezbie w gstreamerze i jestem smutny bo moj komp ma prawie 8 lat XD
<m477> peszek
<Pitek> gdyby komputery były jak wino...
<dancios> to moj zx spectrum podbijal by juz pierwsza planete pod sloncem a eniac prowadzil wojny gwiezdne XD
<Pitek> xD
<dancios> a komputery mechaniczne by przeganialy boga z jego miejsca :D
<m477> ciekawe
<dancios> jesli zakladamy ze cos jest bogiem
<dancios> ale to dopiero dowiemy sie jak doleca w ostatnim odcinku Stargate Universe
<dancios> a z czego robisz symulacje 17GB ?
<m477> dancios: symulacja odpowiedzi detektora
<dancios> brzmi jak fizyka :D ja poki co utylizuje dsp gstreamera i rtsp w urzadzeniu wbudowanym na armie..... ktory notabene jest szybszy niz moj wysluzony athlon xp :D
<m477> dokladnie
 * Pitek idzie w kime, cya
<dancios> m477: jak bym sie uparl to brzmi nawet jak fizyka jadrowa albo cos okolo cern XD bo u mnie w automatyce jest tylko wykrylo albo nie XD
<m477> dancios: no chodzi o fizyke wysokich energii a nie jadrowa
<dancios> zawsze chcialem sobie podrzac tosta w takim LHC
<m477> ciezko by bylo
<dancios> ja sie zawsze zastanawialem czy to ma taka energie by sie chociaz przebic przez kanapke z serem i szynka :D
<m477> dancios: przelecialoby jak przez maslo
<sysek> .
 * PoKrAk vita
<tar-gz> PoKrAk:  o/
<PoKrAk> o/
<tar-gz> Kurde coś z tem instalatorem slackware nie bangla
<PoKrAk> co tam za wynalazki eksperyentujesz
<PoKrAk> ?
<Wizard> cześć
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: Slackware ;-)
<Wizard> to nie wynalazek, imo
<tar-gz> tylko mis ie coś pieprzy instalator.
<Barthalion> Albo nie umiesz, zależy od punktu widzenia
<tar-gz> Barthalion jak wyskakuje mi komunikat, że dany pakiet jest uszkodzony i nie można go zainstalowac, faktycznie moja wina.
<Barthalion> No to gdzie tu masz winę instalatora?
<Barthalion> Że nie pozwala uszkodzonej paczki zainstalować?
<Barthalion> Zassij ją jeszcze raz, albo z innego mirrora
<Wizard> Barthalion: obstawiam, że on z płyty instaluje
<Barthalion> No to nie mam pytań
<Wizard> :D
 * Barthalion się poddał
<Wizard> Barthalion: z czym?
<Wizard> instalacja slackware jest ponadprzeciętnie trudna
<Wizard> ;P
<Barthalion> Z tar-gz się poddałem
<Barthalion> I od kiedy instalacja Slackware jest trudna, przespałem coś?
<Barthalion> Trudne to jest LFS
<Wizard> Barthalion: LFS jest opisany krok po korku, także nawet kompletny debil se z tym poradzi
<Wizard> :)
<Barthalion> oh wait
<Barthalion> http://www.slackbook.org/html/index.html
<Wizard> Barthalion: o jaaa
<fbu> hi
<banex> re
<michal_s> witam wszystkich, czy ktoś spotkał się z takim problemnem, że w nattym ładowanie systemu zatrzymuje się przed plymouthem, do czasu jak ruszy się myszą albo wciśnie przycisk na klawiaturze, a potem się normalnie ładuje? U mnie ten problem występuje zarówno w nattym, jak i w mavericku z zainstaowanym kernelem 2.6.38
<PoKrAk> nie
<PoKrAk> a co mowia logi ?
<michal_s> właśnie nie zdążyłem przejrzeć, bo trzeba było wybywać do pracy
<michal_s> stąd pytanie
<michal_s> wieczorem bnędzie czas na przyjrzenie się logom
<michal_s> "The kernel package in Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 have been updated to version 2.6.38-5.32, based on the Linux kernel 2.6.38 RC6. This kernel brings better graphics support for Intel, Nvidia, and ATI Radeon users, fixing black screen boot issues, and it fixes some resume/suspend issues." To chyba coś nie wyszło :P
<michal_s> *To chyba coś nie wyszło :P
<McMorn> Hey. Mam taki problem. Zainstalowałem środowisko KDE i nazwy plików oraz utwory w amaroku nie mają polskich znaków
<McMorn> wie ktoś, co z tym bajerem zrobić?
<banex> zmien kodowanie
<gtriderxc> michal_s za parę dni bedzie beta. daj sobie już spokój z alfą jeśli tylko testujesz
<gtriderxc> ps jeśli tylko testujesz dla zabawy
<unx> michal_s, miałem taki problemz ładowaniem systemu, ale u mnie to była chyba wina uszkodzonego komputera, ruszanie myszą nic nie dawało trzeba było walić w klawiaturę
<michal_s> unx: u mnie to ewidentnie czekanie na sygnał z klawiatury lub mychy
<michal_s> poz atym, tylko Ubu ma ten problem :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<banex> \o
<unx> u mnie było tak że raz sam się załadował, a raz czekał, przy wyłączaniu, żeby odciąć zasialanie też trzeba było czasem udeżyć w klawę
<wlosio> heja
<banex> \o
<elbow> hej, czym sie zgrywa audio->mp3 bo zapomniałem nazwy?
<banex> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/pl/sw_list.php?id_kategory=16
<banex> Google it!
<wlosio> "Zgrywanie płyt Cd- Audio" ??
<Wizard> do mp3?
<Wizard> it's so 90'
<Wizard> ej, czym wykonać krzemienny grot do dzidy?
<banex> krzemiennym mlotkiem
<drakhan> Wizard,  Pyrkon?
<Wizard> nie bywam w Poznaniu
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> o winter ;d
<_Kevin_> czesc
<Pitek> siem
<banex> \o
<_Kevin_> mam pytanie, tylko mnie nie wysmiejcie xD
<_Kevin_> jak wysylac i pobierac pliki z shella za pomoca sftp?
<_Kevin_> z konsoli?
<BlessJah> scp
<BlessJah> scp plik user@host:~/
<BlessJah> scp user@host:~/plik ~/
<BlessJah> działa jak zwykłe cp
<_Kevin_> probuje tym i wywala mi "/usr/local/bin/ssh: No such file or directory"
<banex> ;o
<BlessJah> toś nieźle coś napsuł
<_Kevin_> tyle, ze nic praktycznie nie robilem, wiec nie wiem jak to moglo sie napsuc
<BlessJah> ssh -V co zwraca?
<_Kevin_> bash: ssh: command not found
<BlessJah> zainstaluj openssh
<BlessJah> jak sie z shellem laczyles, jak nie masz ssh???
<_Kevin_> no wlasnie laczylem sie ssh
<BlessJah> jak sie ssh laczyles?
<BlessJah> z konsoli ssh wpisywales?
<_Kevin_> OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<banex> _Kevin_: co chcesz skopiowac?
<_Kevin_> skrypty do irssi
<banex> scp ci dziala?
<_Kevin_> wyskakuje  "/usr/local/bin/ssh: No such file or directory"
<monolit> witam
<monolit> czy mając system jfs na partycjii niesystemowej ,powinienem w trakcie kompilacjii kernela zaladowac na stale JFS ?
<BlessJah> nie, jesli to nie jest root
<banex> _Kevin_: a nie masz na shellu apacha?
<banex> wrzuc to do public_html i sciagnij
<_Kevin_> a jak chce cos wyslac :P?
<BlessJah> banex: to obejście naokoło
<banex> BlessJah: wiem
<banex> ;d
<BlessJah> _Kevin_: zaznacz i wklej środkowym klawiszem myszy, ale nie rozumiem jak mozna sie po ssh w terminalu laczyc
<BlessJah> a nie miec ani binarki ssh ani scp
<BlessJah> _Kevin_: zainstaluj openssh
<banex> mi tutaj ssh -V tez wywala blad
<banex> ;>
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze to bedzie openssh-client
<BlessJah> banex: ale ogolnie ssh ci dziala?
<BlessJah> popaprane to ubuntu
<banex> dziala
<banex> lacze sie puttym
<Bonio> witam
<banex> tosuch@bshellz:~$ ssh -V
<banex> -bash: ssh: command not found
<banex> czesc
<_Kevin_> czyli co mam zrobic zeby to dzialalo xD?
<BlessJah> w dupe, na bshellz nie ma klienta ssh!
<Bonio> przy kompilacji cmake . && make dostaje taki blad http://wklej.org/id/499649/
<banex> :D
<Bonio> moze ktos mi pomoc
<_Kevin_> BlessJah: http://www.bshellz.net/services
<_Kevin_> SSH / SFTP
<BlessJah> _Kevin_: jestes na ubuntu a shella masz na bshellz?
<_Kevin_> dokladnie
<_Kevin_> tak
<BlessJah> _Kevin_: to uzyj scp na swoim komputerze
<BlessJah> zeby uzywac scp z bshellz musialbys miec uruchomiony serwer u siebie
<BlessJah> uzyj scp na swoim ubuntu
<banex> polacz sie ftpem
<_Kevin_> weszlo
<_Kevin_> gftpem
<_Kevin_> przez ssh
<banex> !
 * Bonio czeka na odpowiedz
<winter> Bonio: a masz curl?
<Wizard> Bonio: nie masz curla
<Bonio> tak
<Wizard> a jeśli masz, to nie masz libcurl-dev
<Bonio> libcurl-ocaml-dev?
<Wizard> raczej nie
<Wizard> libcurl4-gnutls-dev lub libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Bonio> acha sprobuje
<Wizard> działa?
<Bonio> tak
<Bonio> dzieki
<Bonio> ;]
<Psotnick> siema
<banex> czesc
<winter> o/
<banex> sie dzieje
<_Kevin_> jak wyrzucic cos z listy hilights w irssi?
<banex> ;o
<banex> RTFM!
<banex>  /help hilight
<wlosio> emka ;)
<reffolucja> witam
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<wlosio> yo
<wlosio> jak sie robiło automontowanie dysku podczas startu systemu? , czy tam logowania..
<wlosio> mount -a /dev/sdX /media/Różne ??
<Nerihsa> fstab
<wlosio> ło.... jak ją dodac by nie  spier.... ?
<gtriderxc> chłopaki podrzucicie coś w stylu win 98 co ruszy na 16mb ramu?
<gtriderxc> żeby tylko edytor tekstu śmiagł
<gtriderxc> ale musi byc xwindow
<Psotnick> nie wiem czy teraz jest coś takiego w ogóle ;D
<gtriderxc> :)
<winter> damn small?
<winter> puppy?
<gtriderxc> thx
<winter> 5,40
<Psotnick> winter: z tego co wiem to obe potrzebują 64, ale mogę się mylić ;)
<winter> :-P
<Nerihsa> floppy linux :?
<gtriderxc> a no a spoko
<winter> można próbować
<gtriderxc> po zabawie w zamiane ramu przestało pudło działać:)
<gtriderxc> mam jeszcze drugie, które 64 przyjmie
<winter> co to, p133?
<Nerihsa> DSL wymaga 24MB
<gtriderxc> dla biednych dzieci:)
<gtriderxc> ee no
<gtriderxc> az tak zle nie jest
<gtriderxc> 200mmx!
<winter> ja w swoim 200mmx miałem 64mb :(
<gtriderxc> chcesz dotknąć?
<gtriderxc> ;)
<winter> miałem ten złom za długo
<winter> w czasach kiedy królowały p3
<winter> i nie mogłem sobie w hl ani q3 pograć :(
<gtriderxc> to byl moj pierwszy komp
<winter> mój drugi
<gtriderxc> i na 16MB ramu z 200mmx grałem w NFS3
<wlosio> Dobrze bedzie? ( po jednej spacji)
<wlosio> UUID=25b0e900-c118-4dba-ad72-82bfc9a2e0e7 /media/pierdoly ext4 defaults 0 0
<winter> pierwszy to p75/8mb/850hdd
<gtriderxc> a sorry. pierwwszzym było atari 65 XE
<winter> ee to się nie liczy
<wlosio> http://wklej.to/qPUYa  tu czytelniej
<wlosio> w Ubuntu moge chyba bez uuid?
<Nerihsa> moga byc i tak i tak
<wlosio> i moze byc spacja?
<wlosio> czy  bardzo tab
<wlosio> ?
<ar> gtriderxc: nie ciął ci się? jaką miałeś kartę graficzną?
<Nerihsa> nie wiem, chyba moze
<ar> gtriderxc: ja grałem na celeronie 333MHz, 32mb ram i intel i740
<ar> ;>
<wlosio> Obaczaisz czy dobrze? :  http://wklej.to/qPUYa :P
<Dreadlish> po co po uidach? :D
<wlosio> niewiem , ja osobiście wole po devach
<wlosio> tylko wpisy z ubuntu są w UIDach.. wiec sie zapytalem czy to teraz taki wymóg..
<wlosio> /dev/sda1 /media/pierdoly ext4 defaults 0 0 <- tak powinno działać .. nie? :P
<Nerihsa> yhym
<wlosio> zapewne trzeba kompa zrestartować.....
<gtriderxc> ar: ciąć się nie ciął dopóki miałem zbiedzone wszystko co się dało w garfice
<gtriderxc> ale gra ładowała się około dwóch minut
<gtriderxc> ok, już mam 98 SD ramu PC 100 i 166 AMD-K6
<gtriderxc> to co polecacie?
<gtriderxc> oprócz kubła:)
<ar> grappas: powiesić na ścianie, jako eksponat muzealny
<gtriderxc> szkoda mi ściany
<gtriderxc> mam chętnego a odgracam piwnicę
<grappas> ar: znowu ktoś bezkarnie używa mojego nicku
<gtriderxc> potrzebuje tylko zeby były szachy i edytor tekstu
<grappas> co to ma znaczyć
<grappas> ??
<konraddo> cześć
<kevinek> cześć
<gtriderxc> Wy się śmiejcie ale ostatnio na Polibudę Wrocławską przywieźli jakąś kosmiczną maszynkę do obróbki metalu
<gtriderxc> z 1995
<gtriderxc> za 100 tyś zł
<gtriderxc> i trzeba jej bylło kompilowac pliki spod dosa
<gtriderxc> i podawać na dyskietkach
<gtriderxc> sformatowanych na 720kb
<sysek> gtriderxc: lol
<kevinek> 1
<sysek> dwa
<ryniek> hai
<sysek> ryniek: nie znamy odpowiedzi
 * bt4 pije piwo
<ryniek> o bycz, a ja przeczytałem "bije piwo"
 * sysek @ 1045. Soulfly - [Dark Ages #13] Fuel The Hate
<sysek> <3
 * bt4 flapjack - comic strip
<Diabelko> fapjack
<firemark> ryniek: lol ja też
<firemark> gtriderxc: fajna to zabawa? :D
<gtriderxc> wywaliłem wszystko  do piwnicy i wywożę na elektrośmieci
<gtriderxc> tylko z procesowrów sobie ozdóbki zrobię
<gtriderxc> niech się dzieci wezma do pracy to będą maiły na 500mhz i 256 ramu i z tym juz moge sie bawic
<gtriderxc> a z tą maszyną zeby bylo smieszzniej
<gtriderxc> stoi do dzisiaj i nikt jej ne umie odpalic
<gtriderxc> bo ma na moje oko kontroler zwalony
<gtriderxc> ale NAJlepsze jest
<gtriderxc> ze zaproponowałem panu doktorowi mgr inż
<gtriderxc> ktory sie habilituje
<gtriderxc> zeby sprawdzic przejście tasmy miernikiem uniwersalnym
<gtriderxc> a on
<gtriderxc> NIE WIEDZIAŁ jak to zrobic!!!
<kevinek> ciekawa nerdowska anegdota
<gtriderxc> sudo shutdown -h now /* idę się wyspać w końcu, a już po dobranocce, więc high time; tymczasem; */
<sysek> :o
<Dreadlish> gtriderxc: sudo shutdown -p now kurwo
<Dreadlish> bz obrazy
<firemark> Dreadlish: : dd
<firemark> Dreadlish: to samo pomyślałem
<Dreadlish> :D
<sysek> hm
<sysek> -p ?
<Dreadlish> POWEROFF
<sysek> STFU
<sysek> to juz wole uzyc samo poweroff
<sysek> lol
<bt4> o/ Dreadlish
<lisu> powitać
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> elo bt4 i lisu
 * sysek @ 0026. Audioslave - [Out of Exile #12] The Curse
<Dreadlish> i teraz fala wejść i wyjść
<Dreadlish> i zmain ip
<r_a_f> ello
<Dreadlish> a ja odpale freebsd
<Dreadlish> i znowu go popsuje :D
<ryniek> naucz się kodować pod bsd
<ryniek> przydasz się do czegoś  ;p
<ryniek> pomożesz społeczności
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<firemark> ryniek: on by pomógł społeczności gdyby się zabił
<Psotnick> firemark: nie mów tak, bo ktoś już się zabił po podobnych słowach
<firemark> Psotnick: serio?
<Psotnick> nie, jaja sobie robię
<firemark> to dobrze : d
<en0x> dobra panowie ubuntowcy
<en0x> sciagnalem ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<Psotnick> en0x: ubuntownicy ;D
<lisu> en0x: co zepsułeś?
<en0x> i kurde nie znajduje niektorych debow na cd
<Psotnick> md5 sprawdził, aaa?
<en0x> a po kiego
<en0x> :p
<lisu> en0x: imho - pociagnij waść debiana netinstall i nie zajmuj sobie glowy ubu serwerem (kurde ja serwera nie testowalem na ubuntu x)
<en0x> i sie zastanawiam czy sie nie da netinstalla jakos
<Psotnick> no jak nie działa to możnaby sprawdzić :D
<en0x> z tej samej cd
<nicek00> zainstalowałem ubuntu 10.10 tylko że nie mam dzwięku - wcześniej mi wykrywało ACL888 to zainstalowałem sterowniki od realteka, teraz nie mam nic - chyba nawet alsa się nie odpala( Starting sound driver: snd-hda-intel FATAL: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.35-27-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Operation not permitted)
<nicek00> czy ktoś wie jak to naprawić?:<
 * kevinek oglasza, ze Dark Knight leci na Tvnie
<lisu> kevinek: k...a nie mam tvnu
<kevinek> trudno :P
<lisu> kevinek: ... o ku*a! telewizora tez nie mam x)
<lisu> hehe
<kevinek> dowcipnis
<Psotnick> jja mamm tuner ;D
<Psotnick> ale anteny nie mam
<kevinek> ja mam aids
<kevinek> przebije ktos?
<Psotnick> ja mam paszport polsatu
<lisu> Psotnick: ++
 * lisu nie ma ani żony, ani raka
<Psotnick> ja miałem kiedyś chomika
<Dreadlish> ja mam gramofon
<lisu> ja miałem gramofon
<Dreadlish> i 400w kolumny tonsila :D
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze zeusy do roboty
<lisu> dobra panocki ide na mecza popatrzec u brachola o/
 * Pitek ogląda mecz
 * DaZ nie ogląda meczu.
 * Enlik robi to samo co DaZ lub nie robi tego samego co DaZ
<karmelek>  hmmm - wie ktos jak to jest z licencja gnu? jezeli np. opracowwuje projekt w oparciu o template ktory jest na gnu?
<Dreadlish> y?
<wlosio> chłopaki.... znikła mi ikonka z sieciami wifi jak ją wrócić?
<Pitek> wlosio: klik na panel i dodaj do panelu monitor sieci ?
<wlosio> niema monitora sieci
<wlosio> tylko Minotor systemu
<wlosio> i monitor czestotliwosci monitora
<Admc> obszar powiadamiana
<wlosio> tfu
<wlosio> procka
<Admc> powiadamiania*
<Admc> tak jest przynajmniej w gnome
<wlosio> mam gnome
<wlosio> dodałem ale nic swie nie dodało ( tylko taka przedziałka0
<Admc> no to dodaj obszar powiadamiania
<wlosio> Tylko taka przedziałka się pokazała nic wiecej
<Admc> a sprawdź czy masz network manager zainstalowany albo wicd
<Pitek> ew. przeloguj się
<wlosio> wicd niema :P
<wlosio> zainstalować to cacko?
<Admc> wicd nie jest domyślny
<Admc> i posiadanie network managera i wicda razem nie jest wskazane
<wlosio> network jaki ma kodzik w konsoli ?...
<wlosio> Chodzi o to że czasami znika mi ta ikonka.. nie wiem czemu... a mam WiFi...
<wlosio> i to mi wadzi
<Pitek> ta "ikonka" wchodzi w skład pakietu : network-manager-gnome
<Mussious> Są już jakieś wieści o natywnym DirectX'ie?
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ network-manager-gnome
<wlosio> network-manager-gnome: command not found
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$
<wlosio> sork ize spam
<jacekowski> Mussious: pod windowsem jest
<wlosio> a jest jakaś komenda na zrestartowanie tej ikonki ( panelów) :P
<Mussious> jacekowski, no nie mów :O
<Mussious> chodziło mi o tego z gallium3D
<McMorn> Hey. Może mi ktoś powiedzieć, jak zmienić kodowanie w systemie?
<Pitek> wlosio: killall gnome-panel
<wlosio> i co ? tylko tyle? i samo się załaduje jeszcze raz?
<jacekowski> ale gallium nie ma nic wspolnego z directx
<Pitek> wlosio: tak
<karmelek> jest jakis soft do kolorow pod ubuntu - w sensie palety
<wlosio> no kurde..
<Mussious> jacekowski: ma
<wlosio> nie pokazało tej ikonki... kurde
<jacekowski> Mussious: nie ma
<jacekowski> Mussious: to tylko interfejs dla sterownikow/aplikacji jest
<Mussious> jacekowski: ma
<Mussious> poczytaj newsy z 20 września 2010
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> poczytaj commit loga z gallium
<Mussious> może wkleję kawałek Gallium3D, biblioteka na bazie której tworzone są sterowniki grafiki 3D, wzbogaciła się o wstępną obsługę API DirectX 11. Umożliwi to natywną obsługę API DirectX 11 w systemie Linux - informuje Phoronix.
<jacekowski> to nie gallium
<jacekowski> tylko implementacja directx na gallium zrobiona
<jacekowski> a te newsy sa po prostu marnym tlumaczeniem
<Mussious> a stwierdziłeś, że gallium nie ma NIC wspólnego z directx'em
<Mussious> więc jednak ma
<Mussious> Nie ważne: ma, czy nie ma. To są jakieś nowości?
<jacekowski> bo samo gallium nie ma
<Mussious> Nie mogę nic znaleźć.
<jacekowski> to directx implementacja ma wspolne cos z galium
<jacekowski> w druga strone
<jacekowski> nie ma driverow kompatybilnych z gallium na poczatek
<jacekowski> noveau jeszcze jest niedokonczone i powolne
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym nie za bardzo sie da to wykorzystac
<jacekowski> i jedyne cos co by z tego moglo miec jakis benefit jest wine
<jacekowski> ktore i tak musi zaemulowac reszte api
<jacekowski> wiec to pozostanie przez bardzo dlugi czas tylko ciekawostka
<jacekowski> niz czyms uzywalnym
<jacekowski> nvidia ledwo co zaczela cos przebakiwac ze KMS moze beda wspierac i nowa architekture dla driverow grafiki
<jacekowski> a gallium to jest znacznie powazniejsza zmiana
<jacekowski> drivery ati nie wiem w jakim sa stanie
<wlosio> Mogli by jakieś prawidzwe stery D3DX zrobić... w końcu by sie dało ciupać na Pingwinie w ulubione klasyki bez wine'a
<Mussious> wlosio, no a czym mowa?
<jacekowski> nie dalo by sie
<jacekowski> wine musi byc
<jacekowski> bo directx to tylko czesc api
<jacekowski> wzglednie mala
<Diabelko> wine to narzędzie przyszłości
<jacekowski> nie znam numerkow dokladnych
<Mussious> wine jest dobrym programem, a byłoby jeszcze lepsze gdyby otwierało więcej programów
<jacekowski> ale nie bedzie to wiecej niz 20% calego wine
<wlosio> za szybko to leci , niby wine wspiera dx10..., no ale gdzie .net?, vbasiki? czy pytony , ew. PhysX
<Mussious> jacekowski, a próbowałeś tej implementacji?
<jacekowski> nie ma z czym jej sprobowac
<soee> mial/ma ktos na studiach metody optymalizacji ?
<jacekowski> bo trzeba miec najpierw karte ktora ma drivery kompatybilne z gallium
<jacekowski> a to na razie tylko nouveau ktore wspiera niewiele kart
<Admc> i tu jest przewaga kart ati
<Admc> niestety jedyna
<jacekowski> ati w ogole nie kompatybilne z gallium
<jacekowski> a nie wiem czy w ogole planuja bo nic nie czytalem na ten temat
<Admc> jacekowski ja miałem drivery bazujące na gallium
<Admc> tylko strasznie niestabilne
<sysek> po co komu gry
<sysek> jak mamy minecrafta
<sysek> ;D
<Admc> xD
<Mussious> Ja mam dość złe wspomnienia z ATI
<Admc> ja męczę się dalej z ATi
<sysek> tez mam ati
<sysek> ;)
<jacekowski> a ja mam nvidie
<Admc> jacekowski to się ciesz
<Mussious> ja też
<Mussious> wymieniłem ati na nvidię
<Mussious> przez cholerne stery
<Admc> przynajmniej macie wydajność taką samą na windzie i linuxie
<Admc> a ja mam laptopa więc wymiana karty graficznej = wymiana laptopa
<jacekowski> nie zawsze
<jacekowski> podobno niektore laptopy maja wymienialna grafike
<sysek> a mi to obojetne
<sysek> i tak gram tylko w minecrafta
<jacekowski> a zawsze mozna zewnetrzna podlaczyc
<sysek> a do wodotryskow chyba otwarte stery starcza  nie?
<Admc> sysek compiz chodzi pełną parą
<sysek> no wiec wlasnie
<Admc> ale co z tego jak u mnie nawet GTA 3 przycina na najniższych detalach
<sysek> a ja i tak pod linuxem nie uzywam wodotryskow
<Admc> a to gra z 2001 roku
<sysek> mam gta3 na x360
<Admc> ja nie mam telewizora w pokoju więc nici a konsolę i tak nie mam kasy
<Quintasan> \o
<Admc> zresztą nie jestem zatwardziałym graczem
<Admc> kiedyś myślałem żeby kupić PS3 ale gnoje z sony zablokowali możliwość instalacji linuxa pod naciskami ibm
<Pitek> Admc: jest jailbreak
<Admc> Pitek, wiem ale to nie to samo
<Pitek> po za tym konsola jest do gier, a nie do linuxa :)
<wlosio> jak sprawdzic jaka mam wersje driverów do grafy ?
<Admc> wlosio a glxinfo nie dział
<Admc> a
<Admc> ?
<wlosio> NVIDIA 260.19.06 ... eee takie stare stery nie są
<wlosio> 260.19.44 to najnowsze... :P
<wlosio> poczekam do 261 :D
<wlosio> tfu! 260.20
<DaZ> nvidia-settings:  version 270.30
<DaZ> :
<DaZ> :f
<wlosio> x32?
<wlosio> bo ja mam x64
<DaZ> podobno.
<DaZ> poruszające
<DaZ> niemniej, to jest beta.
<wlosio> Ludki ........
<wlosio> ./setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<wlosio> x86_64
<wlosio> tu raczej --force-architecture
<wlosio> nie zadziała
<DaZ> a co masz w tej 9 linii?
<wlosio> za poźno... odmontowałem obraqz płyty ... jutro sprawdze ;P
<MatKill> tak trudno wpisać mount cd1.iso /mnt/cd1 ? ;>
<DaZ> trudno.
<DaZ> bo nawet nie zadziała :f
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-26
<wlosio> bardzo.... w tym że ściązka była by taka :
<wlosio> mount /media/pierdoly/!!!\ RÓŻNE\ !!! \/<<< !!!\ Pierdoki\ !!!\ >>>\/Gierki/Linuksowe/Doom 3/doom3.iso /media/crom
<wlosio> cdrom
<wlosio> to akurat wersja skrócona ;d
<en0x> mount z loopem musisz uzyc
<en0x> jak chcesz iso podmontowac
<wlosio> mount - o loop ............/doom3.iso /media/cdrom
<wlosio> ??
<wlosio> ;]
<m477> elo
<wlosio> najgorsze ustrojstwo to : .nrg   i .bin . ew  .cue
<NightWish`> dobry wieczór
<m477> a witam
<m477> elo elo
<m477> co tu tak cicho
<winter> o/
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<tar-gz> Nerihsa: dziś Dzień Cota?
<Nerihsa> everyday shall be caturday
<kevinek> dzisiaj dzien Adama Malysza
<tar-gz> MałegoMysza?
<tar-gz> Nerihsa: jakei disztro masz?
<Nerihsa> tar-gz: gentoo
<Nerihsa> :J
<tar-gz> Łojezu ...
<Nerihsa> hm?
<tar-gz> Czego Wy nie macie normalnych dystrybucji -.-
<ju-rek> no mają, windowsa na drugiej partycji
<Nerihsa> argh czy dzisiaj jest godzina dla ziemi :?
<tar-gz> Nie dzisiaj sie zegarki przestawia do przodu
<elimek> hej
<tar-gz> elimek: Hail!
<elimek> mial ktos doczynienia z google project
<elimek> ?
<Barthalion> tar-gz: No, spieprzone zależności są fajniejsze
<tar-gz> Barthalion: gdzie ty NIE siedzisz?
<Barthalion> Jest dużo kanałów gdzie mnie nie ma :3
 * tar-gz idzie szukać takich kanałów.
<Barthalion> Tak naprawdę to jest spisek przeciwko Tobie, byś nie wytrzymywał i wychodził z kanałów
<Barthalion> Spontanicznie.
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> To się ciesze.
<Barthalion> Ależ cała przyjemność po naszej stronie, im Ciebie mniej tym lepiej
<tar-gz> l-)
<tar-gz> Nie dam Ci tej satysfakcji ;-)
<Barthalion> Ależ nie tylko mi, nie jestem osamotniony w swoim uczuciu, zwyczajnie miałem najkrótszą zapałkę
<mati75> tar-gz: ja znam kilka
<tar-gz> ;-)
<wlosio> ooo hej tar-gz
<tar-gz> wlosio: o/
<tar-gz> wlosio: Co tam murzynie?
<wlosio> nic białasie
<wlosio> od przejścia na 10.10 zaczełem psuć osa jak nigdy dotąd, ale po resach samo sie ponaprawiało - dziwne ;P
<tar-gz> Coś wczesniej 10.04 używał?
<wlosio> yhy
<wlosio> Drukarka mi działa... i skaner... jestem zadowolony jak nigdy dotąd
<wlosio> i BLUR pod Wine... :)
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> I i le Ci ramu żżera?
<wlosio> ubunt?
<wlosio> 1,6GB RAM z 3.9GB
<wlosio> Swap: 0MB z 7,6GB
<tar-gz> Łoooo ....
<mati75> mało
<wlosio> mało mi żre?
<mati75> ja do 3,5 GB z 4 dochodzę
<wlosio> tzn?
<tar-gz> mi LMDE z Gnome przy normalnym uzytkowaniu żarło 400MB max
<wlosio> tzn ja mam odpalone :
<wlosio> Kadu , IRca iBirtualBox z Dekaracją pamięci 900mb :P
<wlosio> nie wiem czy to znaczenia ma
<tar-gz> Te nowe kadu masz
<tar-gz> ?
<wlosio> tak
<wlosio> 0.9
<sysek> wlosio: LOL
<sysek> ILE CI ZJAD UBU oO ?
<sysek> 1,6GB?
<wlosio> tzn ogólnie jest chyba 1,6gb
<wlosio> ;]
<Nerihsa> po co taki duzy swap :?
<Nerihsa> po co wogole swap
<wlosio> kiedyś się przyda... :P
<wlosio> 1 procesork : 28%  ,  2gi procesor 26,6%
<wlosio> Virtualbox wpierdziela 100mb extra... xd
<sysek> IKSDE
<Barthalion> hihi
<wlosio> kadu ~30mb...
<wlosio> bynajmniej to nie Gadu-Gadu... że żre ~512ram
<wlosio> /dev/sbd1   "/" "ext4" Łacznie  46,9GB , Wolne 38,3 Dostepne 35,9
<wlosio> /dev/sbd6   "/home" "ext4" Łacznie 132GB , Wolne 71,9  Dostepne 140,3GB
<Psotnick> bry
<wlosio> bry
<Dreadlish> elo
<elbow> hej, jak zaktualizować firefoxa do 4 przez jakiś menadżer aktualizacji czy coś w ten deseń? generalnie czy da sie zaktualizować nie instalując tego archiwum które jest na stronie firefoxa?
<Psotnick> na jakim systemie?
<elbow> ubu 10.04
<Psotnick> a nie ma w repo?
<Psotnick> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Admc> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-firefox-4/
<Admc> tu jest opisane
<Psotnick> ma ktoś conkyiego jako panel/dock na górze ekranu
<Psotnick> ?
<webczat> Hej.
<webczat> Coś z niewiadomych powodów zrąbało mi ubuntu 10.10, teraz po próbie zalogowania się do gnome, mam jakieś info że domyślne wartości konfiguracji menedżera zasilania nie zostały poprawnie zainstalowane, po czym robi się pusty ekran. jak wprowadzić ubu w safe mode?
<Admc> Cholera, muszę jeszcze raz odpalać gimpa bo zauważyłem jeden błąd na plakacie
<Admc> ostatnio eksportowało mi się do png w 5 minut :(
<Admc> a tak w ogóle
<Admc> jest jakiś lepszy format od png do przechowywania plików graficznych?
<Admc> taki żeby był wszędzie obsługiwany
<sysek> justice <3
<sysek> Admc: jpg
<Admc> sysek jpg ssie
<webczat> ?
<Admc> webP fajnie się zapowiada ale zanim IE będzie go obsługiwał minie pewnie z 10 lat
<Admc> a IE używa ponad połowa internautów
<webczat> jak wejść w tryb awaryjny ubuntu? jestem pewny że taki istnieje
<Admc> webczat w grubie wybierasz recovery mode
<webczat> no ale do jasnej cholery nie moge w gruba wejść, naciskam i przytrzymuję spację a on nie  stoi
<Admc> ...
<Admc> bo nie przytrzymuje się spacji tylko shift
<Admc> *facepaw*
<webczat> myślałem że dowolny klawisz
<webczat> thx
<PushUpek> ave
<kazek3018> witam
<kazek3018> mam mały problem
<kazek3018> po zainstalowaniu ubuntu 10.10 MM
<kazek3018> zamknołem LCD i lapto przeszedł w stan uśpienia
<kazek3018> jakkolwiek teraz
<kazek3018> za każdym razem jak uruchamiam system
<kazek3018> nie włancza się podświetlanie ekranu
<Dreadlish> no to poprostu "rozjaśnij go"
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie wiesz że przy hibernacji musi sie coś spirzyć?
<kazek3018> zmieniłem ustawienia w menadrzeże zasilania aby nie przechodził w stan uspienia
<kazek3018> i jak zaknę LCD i otworze to wraca podświetlenie
<kazek3018> <Dreadlish>: nie wiedziałem, że funkcja ustawiona domyślnie w dystrybucji może coś spieprzyć
<kazek3018> poprostu zamknołem LCD bo musiałem na chwilkę doejść od lapa
<kazek3018> i się stało
<kazek3018> czy ktos wie co zmienić żeby po starcie systemu znowu było podświetlanie?
<lisu> nadusić przysick przywrócenia z uśpienia?
<lisu> czyli po prostu w laptopie "power"?
<kklimonda> kazek3018: nie da się przetestować wszystkiego na wszystkich komputerach jakie są na świecie, więc czasem coś gdzieś może nie działać.
<kazek3018> komputer się już załancza
<kazek3018> problem w tym, że za każdym razem jak sie załonczy to nie ma podświetlenia
<kazek3018> i musze zamknąc i otworzyć LCD aby wrócił obraz
<kazek3018> ktos miał podobne?
<kazek3018> komp to aspire 3630
<sysek> :o
<sysek> pearl jam akustycznie <3
<dziadu> czesc chlopaki
<kevinek> czesc
<dziadu> po aktualizacji jakis tam tydzien temu (ubuntu natty)
<dziadu> mam kernel panic
<dziadu> problem pojawia sie zaraz po zamintowaniu FS
<dziadu> dokladnie mam segfault w ld-2.11.1.so
<dziadu> jest jakis magicnzy trick aby dosatc sie do systemu czy musze chrota zrobic?
<Psotnick> próbowałeś rescue mode?
<dziadu> tak
<Psotnick> to chroot ;)
<Psotnick> można popróbować ew. z innymi opcjami kernela, ale łatwiej chyba będzie z chroota coś pokimbinować
<Psotnick> pokombinować*
<dziadu> Psotnick: ech, na nieszczescie to jest linux 32-bitoey a ja mam tylko 64 bit pod reka
<dziadu> trezba livecd sobie zorbic
<Psotnick> jak masz pendrive pod ręką to wrzuć sobie Slitaz'a
<Psotnick> i z niego zrób
<dziadu> no wlasnie to mi teraz chodizlo po glowie
<DarkWolf448> Witam wszystkich :)
<Scorpion_on> witam)
<jacekowski> dziadu: mozesz sie chrootowac na 32bitowy system z 64bit livecd
<jacekowski> dziadu: w druga strone nie mozna
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz moze pomysl jak system 64 bitowy przygotowac do bycia chrootowanym z 32 bitowca?
<Psotnick> Ma ktoś dobry skrypt do RSS, żeby go do conkiego wrzucić, bo już parę różnych sprawdziłem i żaden nie działał zbyt dobrze
<Barthalion> Ale co konkretnie robiący?
<Barthalion> Już mniejsza, że Conky obsługuje RSS i nie wiem po co skrypty do tego
<Psotnick> Wyświetlający nagłówki
<sysek> ja to bym chcial ogarnac conky zeby mi pokazywal co slucham :P
<Barthalion> Psotnick: No to poczytaj dokumentację, skrypty niepotrzebne
<Psotnick> nie wiedziałem, że conky obsługuje RSS ;) z tego co czytałem jakieś starocie to potrzeba było skryptu ;)
<Psotnick> sysek: a jaki player?
<sysek> na razie uzywam quod libet
<Psotnick> o.O
<sysek> co
<sysek> nie chce mi sie bawic mpd + sonata.
<Barthalion> Psotnick: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<Psotnick> jakieś dziwactwo ;D
<Barthalion> sysek: Nie wyciągniesz z tego IMO co odtwarza
<sysek> wzialem cos na szybko
<sysek> i lekkiego
<Psotnick> Barthalion: man już mam ;)
<Psotnick> sysek: Clementine
<Barthalion> sysek: Chyba, że po rss z last.fm
<Barthalion> QuodLibet > Clementine
<sysek> Psotnick: i na cholere mi qt
<Psotnick> nie wiem ;)
<Psotnick> ja używam MOCa i mi dobrze z nim
<Psotnick> Barthalion: a wiesz może jak zrobić, żeby rss w conky zamieniał rzeczy typu &lt na '<'?
<Barthalion> Nimam pojęcia, nie używałem nigdy rss w conkym
<Psotnick> no cóż ;/
<kevinek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOwD67BIPMA
<tar-gz> ]http://vega.frugalware.org/blogengine/image.axd?picture=2011/2/beta-gnome-shell.png co to za środowisko graficzne jest ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6c8abdx> (at vega.frugalware.org)
<Admc> chyba gnome shell
<tar-gz> a teraz dopiero rozwinięce3 zauważyłem.
<tar-gz> rozwinięcie*
<tar-gz> ale to musi byc te nowe gnome chyba
<kevinek> znacie jakas fajna stronke z tapetami xD?
<kevinek> najlepiej minimalistycznymi
<Psotnick> google
<kevinek> spodziewalem sie choc 1 takiej odpowiedzi
<julek> nik.bot.nu
<kevinek> dzieki :*
<Psotnick> kevinek: ja tapety sobie szukam w google i jakoś nie narzekam
<kevinek> a co wpisujesz?
<kevinek> "wallpaper"
<kevinek> xD
<BlessJah> minimalistic wallpaper?
<julek> iksde
<kevinek> szukalem i przejrzalem kilka stron na google
<kevinek> pod minimalistic wallpaper
<Psotnick> kevinek: wpisuję to co chcę mieć na tapecie ;)
<Psotnick> ew jakieś strony typu *-look.org
<BlessJah> Psotnick: gołababa?
<Barthalion> tar-gz: Masz nawet w nazwie pliku co to jest
<Psotnick> BlessJah: akurat nie ;)
<Admc> mam kilka pytań dotyczących wymiany procesorów w laptopie
<Admc> możecie rzucić okiem i ew. odpowiedzieć?
<Psotnick> to zadaj je ;)
<Admc> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=143516
<bialy663> kevinek: wallbase.cc
<BlessJah> Admc: join #replacing-processor-in-laptop
<Admc> BlessJah, o nawet nie wiedziałem że jest taki kanał
<Admc> dzięku
<Admc> dzięki*
<jacekowski> Admc: wiesz ze to sie nie da tak latwo wymienic
<jacekowski> Admc: bo bios moze tego nie lubiec ale to mala szansa
<Admc> wiem
<jacekowski> Admc: wiekszym problemem bedzie chlodzenie i zasilanie
<Admc> bateria i tak trzyma około 30 minut
<jacekowski> nie chodzi o to czy bateria trzyma ile
<Admc> więc zazwyczaj używam bo pod prądem
<jacekowski> tylko o to czy plyta glowna w ogole da mocy
<jacekowski> czy braknie
<Admc> aa
<jacekowski> pytanie numer 1. trzeba sie dostac do procesora ( roznie, czasem jest klapka a czasem trzeba wszystko rozkrecic )
<Admc> klapka jest, sprawdzałem
<jacekowski> podstawka jest podobna ale przewaznie nie maja raczki
<jacekowski> tylko taka srubke zeby ja zluzowac
<Admc> jak czyściłem laptopa to widziałem procesor
<Admc> więc z tym nie powinno być problemu
<jacekowski> 2. do laptopa nie wstawisz nowego wentylatora bo sie nie zmiesci
<jacekowski> tylko ten co tam jest bedzie pasowal
<Admc> ok, rozumiem
<jacekowski> czy da rade czy nie zalezy tylko od tego ile on ma TDP ( to sie da sprawdzic na stronie intela badz amd )
<Admc> tu jest dobra tabelka: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#.22Merom.22.2C_.22Merom-2M.22_.28standard-voltage.2C_65_nm.29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/m3vds> (at en.wikipedia.org)
<jacekowski> 3. paste musisz miec, zwykla ceramiczna biala
<jacekowski> jaki ty masz a jaki chcesz kupic?
<Admc> zależy jaki na allegro się trafi w atrakcyjnej cenie
<Admc> Ale zauważyłem że większość ma 34 lub 35 W
<jacekowski> ntel® Celeron® M Processor 410
<jacekowski> (1M Cache, 1.46 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)?
<Admc> ta to ten
<jacekowski> on ma 27W TDP
<Admc> :(
<Admc> prawie 10 W różnicy
<Morfeusz888> witam
<jacekowski> Admc: jaki tam masz chipset
<Admc> myślałem też żeby zapytać się supportu toshiby w tym lapku w ogóle da sie wymienić
<Admc> jacekowski, kurde, nawet nie wiem jak to się sprawdza
<jacekowski> lspci pokazac moze cos
<Admc> generalnie nie mam za bardzo w tym doświadczenia ale jak gościu w sklepie powiedział 150 zł to uznałem że lepiej spróbować samemu
<Admc> już podaje
<Admc> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)
<Admc> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Admc> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Admc> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<Admc> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<Admc> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<Admc> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
<Admc> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 82)
<Admc> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (rev 80)
<Admc> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Admc> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
<jacekowski> nie wklejaj tego tu na kanal
<Admc> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
<Admc> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<BlessJah> Admc: cholera nie wklejaj tutaj
<Admc> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Admc> 09:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)
<Admc> 09:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<Admc> 09:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Admc> przecież to nie jest takie duże
<jacekowski> jest
<Barthalion> ja pierdolę
<kevinek> %( is )np: Gogol Bordello-Alcohol
<bialy663> ...
<jacekowski> wiecej niz 3 linie to jest za duze
<Admc> ok, następnym razem dam na jakiś pastebin
<winter> :-d
<Admc> i będzie kick
<bialy663> o_O
<kevinek> za 1 "ja pier*ole" juz kick xD?
<kevinek> to sie porobilo
<BlessJah> Pabl0Escobar: czatujesz czy masz hilight na bluzgi?
<Barthalion> Pabl0Escobar: :*
<jacekowski> Admc: ten chipset co tam masz tylko z celeronami kompatybilny i tak
<kevinek> albo ma skrypt :P
<Admc> ...
<jacekowski> Admc: wiec co najwyzej mozesz sobie wlozyc takie cos RS480
<kevinek> xD
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27152
<Admc> no dzięki, przynajmniej 150 zł nie wyżuciłem w błoto
<Admc> wyrzuciłem*
<Admc> ten procek co podałeś niewiele da
<Admc> tylko 0,6 GHz więcej, FSB i cache to samo
<Pabl0Escobar> BlessJah: czasem tu rzucę okiem
<jacekowski> Admc: FSB i tak by nie wzroslo
<jacekowski> Admc: bo nawet jakbys tego core wlozyl i by zadziala to fsb zostaloby takie samo
<jacekowski> do laptopa to co najwyzej mozesz sobie ramu dolozyc
<jacekowski> a i to nie zawsze
<Admc> jacekowski wiem, można w moim dołożyc do 2 GB
<Admc> ale 1 GB mi wystarcza
<jacekowski> doloz ramu
<Admc> po co?
<jacekowski> bardziej ci sie przyda niz procek
<Admc> nie sądzę
<jacekowski> kupa softu sie inaczej zachowuje jak moze uzyc wiecej ramu
<Admc> akurat skype używa głównie procka podczas rozmów głosowych
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ale 1.2GHz powinno wystarczec
<jacekowski> moj telefon ma 600MHz i daje rade
<Admc> mój też ale wersja na telefon jest okrojona
<Admc> i dzięki temu działa
<jacekowski> nie na moj
<Admc> gorsza jakość dźwięku i brak konferencji
<jacekowski> robi wszystko co trzeba
<jacekowski> dzwiek taki sam
<jacekowski> konferencje
<jacekowski> im
<jacekowski> video rozmowy
<Admc> to jaki ty masz telefon?
<jacekowski> N900
<Admc> N900 ma 1 GHz ZTCW
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> 600MHz
<Admc> O_o
<jacekowski> do 1GHz podkrecali
<Admc> dobra nieważne
<jacekowski> a potem marudzili ze im telefony padaly
<jacekowski> to jest omap 3530
<Admc> chciałbym gadać z kumplami na skype i jednocześnie robić coś gimpie
<Admc> a tu klops, bo przy używaniu tabletu gimp potrzebuje znacznie większej mocy obliczniowej
<Admc> chyba jednak będę musiał kupić piec
<Admc> bo tam można sobie na spokojnie wszystko wymienić
<jacekowski> jaka to masz temperature procka?
<Admc> obecnie 61 st. C
<jacekowski> i wywal pulse audio
<jacekowski> to pomoze
<Admc> skype nie działa bez pulseaudio
<jacekowski> dziala
<Admc> po za tym już kiedyś miałem wywalone pulseaudio i nie byłem zadowolony
<jacekowski> bo?
<Admc> serwer dzwięku często wywalał się
<jacekowski> jaki serwer dzwieku
<jacekowski> wywal wszystkie te zabawki
<jacekowski> i uzyj normalnego dmixa
<Admc> musiałem wpisywać sudo alsa force-reload
<Admc> żeby dźwięk działał
<jacekowski> bo nie miales dmixa
<BlessJah> Admc: wyobraz sobie ze mam alse, bez pulseaudio i bez calego tego badziewia
<BlessJah> Admc: masz ubuntu, tak?
<Admc> ta
<BlessJah> wywal
<jacekowski> pulseaudio i skype razem beda ssac procka ile moga
<BlessJah> postaw cos lzejszego
<BlessJah> i wszystko bedzie dzialac
<jacekowski> fedora ma to naprawione w sumie
<BlessJah> gnome masz? czy kde?
<Ultralisk> Witam.
<Admc> bez pulseaudio nie ma tej ikony głośnika do regulacji
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> to bedzie inna
<jacekowski> kmixer
<jacekowski> albo gmix
<Admc> a ja mam zepsuty potencjometr w laptopie i przez to nie mogę regulować normalnie
<jacekowski> to zainstalujesz alternatywna ikonke
<Admc> w sumie to nie mam ochoty z tym się bawić
<Admc> skype niby bierze 30-50% procka podczas rozmowy ale skutecznie zamula w ten sposób system
<BlessJah> Admc: zastap gnome przez np lxde, uzywaj lzejszysz zamiennikow aplikacji gnomowych, bedzie dzialac
<BlessJah> Admc: jacekowski tez dobre rady daje
<Admc> kolega ma jakiegoś Intel Core Quad i u niego ciągnie 5-10%
<Admc> z tym że on ma vistę
<Admc> w sumie wychodzi takie zużycie jak u mnie
<Admc> a nawet większe
<Admc> BlessJah, nie chcę LXDE ani XFCE ani KDE z pewnych względów
<BlessJah> ciekawym jakie to względy
<Admc> KDE używa QT więc gimp działa wolniej bo musi załadować GTK
<Ultralisk> Panowie moge posiadac pytanie?
<Admc> A pod LXDE i XFCE nie działa ipla
<BlessJah> Ultralisk: tylko jesli masz karte stalego klienta
<Admc> a czasami lubię coś pooglądać
<BlessJah> nowi nie maja prawa posiadac pytan
<Admc> xD
<Ultralisk> niestety zabraklo kart dla mnie
<BlessJah> Ultralisk: don't ask to ask, just ask
<BlessJah> co ma ipla do DE???
<Ultralisk> ok to pytam. bawil sie ktos kiedys sterowaniem czyms z usb przez ft232?
<jacekowski> ja
<Admc> BlessJah goście od AdobeAir wspierają tylko gnome i kde
<Admc> I przez to ipla nie łączy się z serwerem na innych de
<Admc> nie działa mechanizm uwierzytelnienia
<BlessJah> niech bedzie
<Ultralisk> co googlowac zeby dowiedziec sie o transmisji ? chodzi mi jakis wzor programu do wysterowania wyjsc na ft232
<Admc> pisałem już do ipli w tej sprawie a oni napisali żebym napisał do adobe bo oni z tym nic nie mogą zrobić
<Admc> a adobe mnie olało
<BlessJah> dziwi mnie to, podejrzewam ze da sie obejsc, ale niech ci bedzie
<firemark> Admc: oni wszystkich olewają
<Admc> BlessJah, to obejdź to to będę wdzięcznym
<Admc> a i pod LXDE i XFCE nie działa compiz
<Admc> :D
<BlessJah> xcompmgr?
<BlessJah> tak wogole, myslalem ze chcesz toto odchudzic
<BlessJah> a ty mi z compizem wyjezdzasz
<Admc> compiz obciąża gpu a nie cpi
<Admc> cpu*
<BlessJah> to też
<Admc> na topie procez compiz-real jest gdzieś w oddali
<Admc> a proces xorg ciągnie około 1% procka
<jacekowski> compiz obciaza i gpu i cpu
<Admc> więc mi to nie przeszkadza
<jacekowski> bo te wszystkie kalkulacje procek tez musi robic
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: ty chesz teog uzywac jako normalnego uarta czy gpio?
<Admc> w każdym razie podczas wyświetlania pulpitu nie obciąża prawie w ogóle z tego co zauważyłem
<Admc> bo porównywałem zużycie z metacity
<dziadu> w jakim pakiecie rpm znajde plik: /lib/ld-2.xx.so ?
<Ultralisk> jacekowski: niewiem powiedzmy ze pod uartem w skrocie chcial bym zrobic cos ala sterownik oswietlenia pod rsem
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: to wtedy otwierasz /dev/ttyUSB0 i piszesz/czytasz
<jacekowski> i traktujesz to jako normalny port szeregowy
<Ultralisk> acha dzieki bardzo transmisja idzie jak pod rs bez udziwnien?
<jacekowski> tak
<Ultralisk> tyle chcialem wiedziec dzieki bardzo.
<BlessJah> Admc: wyglada na to ze jedyne czego ipla chce od gnome to gnome-keyring, jesli sie da odpalioc gnome-keyring albo kwallet bez gnome/kde to jestes w domu
<Admc> BlessJah, próbowałem odpalić gnome-keyring na LXDE, niestety nie działało
<Admc> dobra, idę oglądać Małysza :D
<Admc> ee
<Admc> dopiero z 15 mibut
<Admc> minut*
<Admc> w sumie to chyba mam rozwiązanie
<Admc> może po prostu postawię Debiana Wheezy Minimal na dualbocie
<Admc> czy tam netinstall
<BlessJah> wystarczy zebys uzywal dwoch DE
<Admc> dwa DE na jedym distro to złe rozwiązanie
<BlessJah> tak?
<BlessJah> naprawdę?
<Admc> głównie chodzi o syf w menu i biblioteki
<BlessJah> od kiedy?
<BlessJah> nie mam ani gnome ani kde
<BlessJah> mam qt i gtk
<BlessJah> mam aplikacje dla qt i gtk
<Admc> po za tym podobno LXDE w Debianie chodzi szybciej niż w Lubuntu
<BlessJah> LXDE jest jedno i to samo, to z ubuntu i debianem moze byc problem, ewentualnie z zestawem aplikacji jaki doisntaluejsz
<BlessJah> taki urxvt bedzie szybszy od gnome-terminal
<Admc> ubuntu ma cięższe jądro
<BlessJah> choc to zly przyklad bo ciezko bedzie komukolwiek zauwazyc roznice
<Admc> ale za to więcej sterowników
<BlessJah> ubuntu ma prosta filozofie
<BlessJah> wsadzimy wszystko, a user zblacklistuje niepotrzebne
<BlessJah> albo i nie zblacklistuje
<Admc> ale przecież tylko wybrane moduły się ładują
<Admc> przynajmniej lsmod tak pokazuje
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> właśnie sprawdziłem i mam załadowany moduł ati_agp
<Admc> myślałem że skoro karta graficzna jest zintegrowana to nie ma złącz typu pci czy agp
<Admc> jeszcze trzy miesiące i będę miał kasę
<Admc> za 1500 zł można kupić już niezły piec
<czesmir> a za 4,5 k
<Admc> 4,5 k to wolę kupić coś innego ;)
<czesmir> czyli?
<Admc> gdybym miał tyle kasy to kupiłbym kilka rzeczy
<czesmir> aha
<Admc> a nie tylko kompa
<czesmir> bo ja mam kompa za 4,5 k
<Admc> bo nie potrzebuję hiper-wydajnej maszyny
<Admc> nie gram w gry
<BlessJah> ja kupuje papier toaletowy za 3,50
<BlessJah> jestem fajny?
<czesmir> ja gram od czasu do czasu
<Admc> nom
<Psotnick> BlessJah: 3,50 za rolkę ;)?
<Admc> a ja cukier za 5 zł, jestem arystokratą?
<czesmir> a jak sie zrobi stary to zrobie z niego serwet
<winter> BlessJah: jesteś super, padam na kolana
<czesmir> *serwer
<BlessJah> Psotnick: az atk bogaty to ja nie jestem
<Admc> mój pierwszy komp (1999) kosztował 5100
<Admc> ale konfigurację miał świetną jak na tamte czasy
 * BlessJah słodzi dwie łyżeczki
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/5HKV7.jpg
<BlessJah> niech sobie proletariat oszczedza
<Admc> drugi kosztował 3000
<Admc> a teraz za 1500-2000 można coś dobrego kupić
<Diabelko> bzdura
<Admc> bo?
<Admc> generalnie to sprzętem za bardzo się nie interesuję ostatnio
<winter> Admc: nie pierdziel tylko zrób wreszcie upgrade chociaż do 486
<Admc> zatrzymałem się na epoce kiedy GF 8600 GT był na topie
<Diabelko> bo za 2 kafelki to możesz co najwyżej kupić syf z core 2 duo
<Admc> potem już nie śledziłem tematyki sprzętu
<Admc> Diabelko core2duo to dobry procek co ty chcesz?
<Psotnick> Diabelko: wielu osobom to w zupełności wystarczy, eg. mi
<Admc> w stacjonarnym mam AMD Athlon 3200+ i jest niezły
<Admc> procek z 2005 roku
<czesmir> aha heh
<Diabelko> Admc: to był dobry procesor jakieś 2 lata temu...
<Diabelko> Psotnick: co nie zmienia faktu, że nie jest to coś dobrego
<Admc> Diabelko, mi wystarczy
<czesmir> moja maszyna ma AMD x6 1090t
<Diabelko> I co z tego, że tobie wystarczy?
<winter> do komfortowej pracy wiele nie trzeba
<Admc> już pisałem że nie gram w gry
<Diabelko> to nie zmienia wcale faktu, że to nie jest dobry sprzęt
<winter> gorzej jak ma się większe wymagania
<Admc> ja nie robię na kompie nic co wymaga hiper-wydajnego-procesora
<winter> renderowanie grafiki/gry/encodowanie filmów zmienia postać rzeczy
<Admc> nie gram w najnowsze gry, nie robię modeli 3d
<Admc> winter, ja na tym procku co mam przekodowałem 2 godzinny film i trwało to tylko 1h i 2 min
<Admc> 20 min*
<winter> zależy jeszcze jak go kodowałeś
<Admc> jak na złom jest to całkiem niezły wynik
 * xcv koduje tylko emacsem przez sendmail
<winter> xcv: niech c ię split porwie
<Admc> winter, zmieniłem kodek na taki co obsługuje mój odtwarzacz DVD
<winter> no no
<Admc> jak próbowałem odpalić to wywalało unsupported format
<Admc> przekodowałem do divix albo xvid (już nie pamiętam) i działało
<Admc> btw. Avidemux to kolejna nakładka na mencodera czy wykorzystuje coś własnego>?
<Admc> o kurde
<Admc> za 400 zł można już kupić monitor lcd
<Admc> 16:10
<sysek> mozna
<sysek> ja w kwietniu bede kupowal
<Admc> pamiętam te czasy jak trzeba było zapłacić minimum 2000 zł
<Admc> bo poniżej był szajs
<Admc> co po roku miał badpixele
<reffolucja> bedziesz kjupowal czy rodzice kupia :>
<reffolucja> bo to jest roznica
<winter> w stanach mają kurde fajne ceny za ekrany
<reffolucja> a co do kompow to dobry jest taki na jaki cie stac
<winter> ale sprowadzenie tego to kolejne koszty
<winter> i wychodzi podobnie w cenie co u nas
<Admc> winter, wiadomo że wg firm 1$=1€
<Admc> więc w europie wszystko jest cholernie drobie
<Admc> drogie*
<winter> byłem chwilę na zachodzie, w belgii konkretnie
<winter> to mają tam ceny porównywalne do naszych za sprzęt
<Admc> no właśnie
<winter> życie droższe ale sprzęt tani jeśli brać pod uwagę ich zarobki
<Admc> a w stanach wszystko jest o 10-20% tańsze
<xcv> ale robią więcej złota
<Admc> może nawet więcej
<sysek> ja bym wyjechal stad w pizdu.
<xcv> bo jakkolwiek bardzo ich przyciskają żydzi to i tak mają dużo niższe podatki [;
<Admc> przewiduje się, że w okolicach roku 2025 polska dogoni europę zachodnią
<winter> polski socjalista się odezwał
<winter> Admc: w której dziedzinie?
<xcv> polska nic nie dogoni.
<Admc> ogólnie
<sysek> winter: ;)
<Diabelko> winter: mi się Anglia podoba. Co prawda chleb jest drogi, ale akcyza na papierochy i wódkę cholernie wysoka
<Diabelko> tak powinno być
<xcv> chyba, że przewidujesz wojne atomową na zachodzie
<Admc> xD
<xcv> nie powinno.
<wlosio> wie ktoś jak używać IPv6? , tzn w pasku adresu po wpisaniu http://92.15.12.18  < działa... a Ipv6?? bo htt://2001:0:53aa:64c:3c99:1e96:ab15:f7jj nie działa raczej :P
<sysek> winter: nie moja wina, ze polska upada, wlasnie po upadku socjalizmu ;)
<winter> w dupie byłeś, gówno widziałeś
<Admc> wie ktoś po ile jest teraz olej napędowy w niemczech?
<winter> za przeproszeniem
<Admc> po wczoraj patrzyłem w moim mieście jest po 4,95
<Admc> bo*
<xcv> jakaś racja w tym jest
<xcv> ale to wcale nie jest punkt za komuną
<Diabelko> tak, cholernie wielka racja
<BlessJah> za komuny pieniadze byly
<xcv> niewielka
<BlessJah> tylko polki puste
<sysek> BlessJah: pozyczone ;d
<xcv> i ocet był [;
<BlessJah> teraz polki sie uginaja
<BlessJah> jeno kasy nie ma
<Diabelko> na pewno ustroje dążące do socjalizmu pomagały w rozwoju gospodarki i państwa
<sysek> ale kasy nie ma
<xcv> teraz polki wyjechały na zachód
<sysek> tak sie zastnawiam ile polski jest w polsce ;)
<xcv> ortograwja tródna rzedż
<sysek> czy mamy cos panstwowego?
<xcv> hm
<xcv> eh, chuj, wracam spać
<xcv> >:
<Diabelko> mogę się założyć, że sysek jest w gimnazjum
<BlessJah> Diabelko: moge sie zalozyc ze rok temu ty byles w gimnazjum
<sysek> Diabelko: to dajesz, zakladaj sie.
<BlessJah> teraz powiedz mi tylko
<Diabelko> prawie każdy mały uprowiec twierdzi, że mieliśmy komunizm i tylko dzięki niemu państwo przetrwało
<BlessJah> o ile lat sie pomylilem
<BlessJah> i w ktorym kierunku
<sysek> Diabelko: sory, ale do UPR mi daleko
<Diabelko> BlessJah: o 3 lata, dopiero w przyszłym roku idę do gimnazjum
<xcv> teraz tylko upr-wip
<Admc> O_o
<BlessJah> Diabelko: w takim razie gratuluje
<sysek> a ten swiszczacy korwin mikke moze mnie cmoknac w rzyc.
<xcv> no to tylko palikot
<xcv> tylko platforma [;
<Diabelko> Bo na pewno korwin mikke ma dużo wspólnego z UPR :]
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> najpierw sie przechwalaja sprzetem
<BlessJah> potem zaczynaja pieprzyc o polityce
<Admc> wie ktoś jak spatchować KDE2 pod FreeBSD?
<BlessJah> Admc: #freebsd wie
<xcv> idz na ruskie kanały anime
<sysek> xcv: :DD
<xcv> ten mem jest taki suchy, że jezu
<julek> xcv: mialem to samo napisac;)
<Diabelko> BlessJah: no wiesz, kiedy ktoś twierdzi, że istnienie naszego państwa zależało od socjalizmu to we mnie się gotuje
<Admc> mem był fajny, no co wy
<DaZ> był
<Admc> Dajcie już spokój z tą polityką
<BlessJah> Diabelko: jesli jestes w podstawowce to cie polityka obchodzic nie powinna, wracaj do kredek
<DaZ> Diabelko: istnienie naszego pańśtwa zależało i zależy od socjalizmu.
<Admc> załóżcie sobie #polityczny i tam idźcie się kłócić
<BlessJah> DaZ: patrz, udalo ci sie
<winter> trolownia już jest
<Admc> xD
<BlessJah> DaZ: mialem podejrzenia, ale nie na tyle zeby cie psrawdzic
<BlessJah> moze beda z ciebie ludzie
<Diabelko> DaZ: fajnie masz
<Admc> lol
<DaZ> Diabelko: bez państwa opiekończcego ludzie już dawno w IIIRP by wygineli
<Admc> Małysz miał być godzinę temu i jeszcze go nie ma
<Admc> :(
<Diabelko> u
<DaZ> a jak mówi mój idol i autorytet, Lech Wałęsa, potrzebujemy nowego, europejskiego komunizmu
<winter> link?
<julek> DaZ: gorzej, gdyby to nagle zniesc, to by motloch wyszedl na ulice;)
<DaZ> bo wiedzą co dobre
<DaZ> i to nie jest żaden motłoch tylko świadomi, zdolni, wykształceni obywatele
<winter> julek: to nie ty jesteś czasem tym studentem biochemii
<winter> ?
<Diabelko> DaZ: nowego komunizmu?
<julek> a pozniej i tak znalazlby sie jakis obronca ludu, ktory wprowadzilby znowu "porzadek";)
<DaZ> Diabelko: nowego.
<DaZ> taki co wiesz, jest lepszy
<Diabelko> DaZ: a to był jakiś stary komunizm?
<sysek> Admc: snieg pada
<DaZ> skoro autorytet mówi, że był, to był.
<sysek> Admc: wiec przerwa jest.
<Diabelko> DaZ: aha
<julek> winter: a co?
<Diabelko> julek: potrzebuje kogoś do destylowania spirytusu
<sysek> ej znawcy, wiecie w ogole czym sie rozni socjalizm od komunizmu :> ?
<julek> heh...
<winter> bo nie mogę sobie przypomnieć kto mi te soczyste kawałki o zielenieniu skóry u wegetarian zapodawał
<DaZ> sysek: jutro zapytam wałęse na gygy.
<Diabelko> sysek: nie mamy pojęcia, oświeć nas
<sysek> a po co mam was oswiecac D: jestescie znawcy, wiec sie bawcie prawa reka.
<Admc> ...
<Diabelko> nie wiem czy to aluzja do prawicowcow, czy kolejny low-level joke o onanizowaniu
<Diabelko> tak czy siak nie trafiłeś
<julek> Diabelko: +;)
<sysek> e tam.
<Diabelko> julek: masz jakiś praktyczny pomysł na dobre wino?
<Diabelko> bo to z moich winogron to mi wyszło jak ocet winny z dodatkiem 20% etanolu
<lisu> Diabelko: no to zajebisty do destylacji :D i bimberek będzie super :D
<lisu> re
<Admc> myślicie że mozilla wyda Firefoxa 7 do końca roku
<Admc> ?
<Admc> moim zdaniem nie
<lisu> Admc: who cares?
<Dreadlish> re
<lisu> cos pogoda niedopisuje w zakopanym
<witkol> siemanko wszystkim :)
<witkol> vbnnnnnnnnnnnbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb                                          nvnvhhygjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyg                                                                                                                                                                             nn
<witkol>                                                                                                                                                                            n
<wlosio> Ludki.... program do krojenia DVD zanacie? ( wkurza mnie Shrink na Wine)....
<witkol> sorki syn mi tu się bawił
<witkol> aristo i zaraz jeszcze jeden Ci dam
<witkol> do konwersji tamten jest najlepszy do czego potrzebujesz tylko do dzielenia ??
<wlosio> jesli chodzi o mnie ,to chce wykroić menu główne i zostawić sam film :P
<wlosio> no i wywalić kilka ścierzek dźwiękowych
<witkol> do dzielenia ja mam Avidemux
<witkol> no ten drugi będzie Ci pasował fajny jest
<Admc> Avidemux jest niezły, czasem go używam
<Admc> i do tego ma dwa interfejsy w QT i w GTK
<Admc> dzięki temu może działać natywnie w każdym środowisku.
<wlosio> obadam go..... bo ciagle szukam cos co zastapi mi " DVD Shrink "
 * witkol teraz mam pytanie za 100 punktów kto wie jakie distro zainstalować na procek 1Ghz i 512 Mb ramu coś lekkiego potrzebuję 
<Psotnick> Arch?
<Admc> witkol, coś z LXDE
<lisu> debian?
<wlosio> LXDE
<Admc> distro nie ma większego znaczenia
<wlosio> np. Lubuntu....
<Psotnick> coś z open/flux/blackboxem
<wlosio> chociaż... XFCE tez nie jest złe :D
<Admc> myślę, że LXDE jest przyjaźniejsze niż WM
<Admc> wlosio, XFCE jest wolniejsze niż GNOME
<witkol> chodzi mi żeby filmy tam dało sie oglądać i było w miarę proste he he to dla żony myszę jej zainstalować
<wlosio> ta?..
<Admc> to środowisko zmieniło założenia już jakiś czas temu
<wlosio> a szkoda... miałem je za szybkie i lekkie... ble..
<witkol> czyli LXDE szukać
<lisu> ja tam na podobnym sprzecie mam gnome
<Admc> ta
 * lisu hides
<Admc> LXDE to kompromis między szybkością a łatwością obsługi
<lisu> witkol: wypróbuj pokrak os
<lisu> z e17
<Psotnick> e17 też jest fajne ;D
<Admc> jeśli chcesz coś naprawdę lekkiego to wypróbuj iceWM
<wlosio> wziełem Avidemux w wersji qt.
<Admc> btw, dlaczego w gnome jest domyślnie Eye of GNOME? Gpicview jest znacznie lepszy
<Admc> i szybszy
<Admc> a funkcjonalność ta sama
<Admc> coś jak odpowiednik QuickPic z Androida
<Admc> szybka, mała i bez zbędnych pierdół
<gtriderxc> a LXDE jest tłumaczone w ogóle?
<gtriderxc> od tego należałoby zacząć
<gtriderxc> bo żona może nie znac eng
<witkol> hmmmmm no właśnie żeby po naszemu było
<gtriderxc> mam podobny problem z matką
<Admc> gtriderxc LXDE jest po polskuj
<Admc> polsku*
<gtriderxc> fajnie wiedzeic
<gtriderxc> bo tez bede needował
<Admc> używałem przez jakiś czas LXDE i nie znalazłem napisu po angielsku
<Psotnick> postawcie openboxa ;D można właściwie samemu przetłumaczyć te elementy, które są 'na wierzchu' :D
<gtriderxc> matka ma tez 51`2 ramy i 1,4 proc
<gtriderxc> i jeszcze 10.04 dawało radę
<wlosio> albo fluxboxa
<gtriderxc> ale
<gtriderxc> potem...
<Admc> gtriderxc ja na takim czymś używam gnome
<gtriderxc> zrobiłem distro update do 10.10
<Admc> :D
<Admc> z tym że mam 1 GB ram
<gtriderxc> i masakra
<gtriderxc> 10.04 jest jeszcze w miarę ok
<Admc> bo się nie robi upgrade tylko się instaluje od nowa z zachowaniem /home
<gtriderxc> ja nie zachowuje home bo to zmusza mnie do robienia backupów
<Admc> dist-upgrade robi niezły syf w systemie
<gtriderxc> i sprzątania
<Admc> i przez to chodzi wolniej
<Admc> ja mam /home na osobnej partycji
<witkol> ja wsadziłem tam dzisiaj dysk już z gotowym 10.04 i no ciekawie to niewygląda
<gtriderxc> ja mam mocny komp po dwóch distro upgrade i działa
<Admc> więc mam spokój
<gtriderxc> to próbujemy LXDE
<gtriderxc> głupio troche ze xp dziala lepiej od Linuxa
<witkol> gtriderxc,  i tu masz rację na xp filmy wszystko śmiga a tu ........ no comments :(
<gtriderxc> największym problemem na słabych kompach z Ubuntu
<gtriderxc> jest mało ramu
<gtriderxc> jak jest mniej niz 1GB to lipa
<witkol> gtriderxc,  a skąd pobrać można to bo szukam ale jakieś dziwactwa mi wskakują
<gtriderxc> a w duecie z wolnym dyskiem <5k obrotów totalny ave satan
<Psotnick> nie mogę patrzeć na to co tu piszecie ;/
<Admc> ja mam niby 1 GB ale karta graficzna kradnie i wychodzi nieco ponad 800 MB
<Admc> XD
<Admc> ludzie, opłacało by się zainstalować kernel e x t 73 na moim laptopie?
<Psotnick> na tym laptopie giedyś było 512/2Ghz i linux śmigał jak szalony
<wlosio> Admc jednak guzik z tego.. dalej muszę Shrinka używać :P
<Psotnick> nie można tego powiedzieć o XP
<gtriderxc> Psotnick no ok zgodzę się. działało dopoki nie zrobiłem distro upgrade
<witkol> ja mam na swoim 1GB i proc 1,73 i jeszcze niwwykorzystał mi pełnej pamięci żeby 100 procent w użyciu
<winter> bo w pewnym momencie zaczyna ładować do swapa
<Admc> witkol, bo przy około 70% zajętego ramu system zaczyna swapować
<gtriderxc> ja mam zazwyczaj swapa pustego
<Admc> 100% zużytego ramu  = zwis systemu
<winter> domyślne swapiness jest na 60 afair
<gtriderxc> ale mam 4GB ramu wiec nie zabieram głosu
<gtriderxc> no nie zwis
<gtriderxc> nie zwis
<Psotnick> ja mam teraz przy 1GB mam 469MB zajęte
<gtriderxc> zamuł
<witkol> Admc,  ale swapa mam cały czas wolny już zastanawiam czy wogóle go nie wyłaczyć żeby mnieć wolnego trochę mniejsca
<Psotnick> z flashem w 4 kartach w FF
<gtriderxc> no tak jest +/- zazwyczaj
<winter> ja mam 2gb i czasem wpakuje kilkadziesiąt mega do swapa
<Admc> gtriderxc, to wyjmij ram z kompa to się nie uruchomi nawet
<gtriderxc> mam pustego swapa i ramu mi bierze na spokojnej jezdzie do 600mb
<winter> jak mam sporo kart w fx i vboxa odpalonego
<Admc> system musi mieć przynajmniej kilka MB ramu wolnego żeby działać
<gtriderxc> ja odpaliłem ostatnio 3 wirtualne maszyny
<gtriderxc> i się 99,9% zrobiło
<gtriderxc> swapa tez calego zawaliło
<winter> gratulacje za sysadminowanie
<Admc> gtriderxc, weź utwórz w gimpie obraz o rozmiarach 20000x20000 pixeli to zobaczysz jak ram się ładnie zapełni
<gtriderxc> i zamuliło kompa strasznie ze dawał mi kilka przerwań co kilkadziesiąt sekund:)
<Admc> ja maszyny wirtualnej używam praktycznie tylko do testowania ReactOSa
<gtriderxc> no wiem. gimpowałem już nawet do 2GB ramu
<Psotnick> u mnie ma dokładnie 90MB wolnego, po odliczeniu bufora/cache
<gtriderxc> włąsnie po to go mam oprócz VM
<gtriderxc> ja wchodze do banków tylko z wirtualnej
<Admc> kiedyś też używałem XP na VirtualBoxie ale aktualnie wszystko albo jest natywne albo działa pod wine to nie potrzebuję
<Admc> gtriderxc, a po co?
<gtriderxc> bo tam mam pewnosc ze mam czysty system
<Admc> przecież
<Admc> jak masz linuxa to nie powienieneś się niczego obawiać
<Admc> na razie jest za mało popularny
<Admc> ludzie wolą szukać dziur w windows i ie
<gtriderxc> ale ja ostatnio testowame sporo softu i nie do konca zawsze wiesz co on robi
<gtriderxc> o wtyczkach do FF juz nie wspomnę
<Admc> wtyczki do FF zazwyczaj są Open-source
<Admc> po za tym zawsze możesz zrobić nowy profil do firefoxa albo zainstalować inną przeglądarkę
<Admc> specjalnie do bankowości
<gtriderxc> mam 4 browsery na kompie do spawdzania wyników html
<gtriderxc> takze z tym nie ma problemu
<gtriderxc> z resztą nie trzymam specjalnie VM do bankowosci
<Admc> Fx, Opera, Chrome i co jeszcze?
<Admc> bo IE nie działa pod linuxem
<gtriderxc> seamonkey
<gtriderxc> :)
<winter> gtriderxc: jak masz keyloggera to i vm nie pomoże
<Admc> seamonkey = firefox
<Admc> ten sam silnik
<gtriderxc> winter: prawda
<winter> ale gdyby twoje obawy się potwierdziły to jak wyszło by to na jaw to niezły szum by był
<gtriderxc> dlatego byle do 11.04 i robię wielkie sprzątania
<winter> jak było z tą luką w openbsd
<Admc> najlepszy to był cyrk z VLC ostatni
<Admc> o
<winter> ogólnie była wtyczka do fx nazywająca się sniffer chyba i robiła właśnie takie jaja
<Admc> wywalili obsługę napisów txt bo tak
<gtriderxc> najlepszy jest pod względem bezpieczenstwa bank zachodni i ing bo tam są hasła maskowane wiec key logger nie pomoze
<winter> mozilla j ą usunęła z dodatków
<gtriderxc> no chyba ze ktos ma lamerskie haslo
<gtriderxc> ale szczytem wszystkiego jest dodatek o ktorym ostatnio czytałem na webhosting.pl
<gtriderxc> pasek do przerglądarki, któremu się podaje dane dostepowe do banku, a ten wysietla biezacy stan konta!
<gtriderxc> czy jakos tak
<gtriderxc> w kazdym razie dodatek przechowujący hasło do banku
<dziadu> cos sie popieprzylo z ubuntu, po tym jak dahe apt-get upgrade mam cos w stylu (unmet depedencies)
<dziadu> libc6-dbg : Depends: libc5 (= 2.13-0ubuntu9)
<dziadu> i to samo dla libcg-dev
<dziadu> no i na koncu: try using -f
<dziadu> ale wywolanie apt-get -f upgrade nie pomaga i wciaz sie na tych wywala
<dziadu> jak zmusic ububtu zeby cos zaisntalwoalo/przeskoczylo
<Pitek> niespełnione zależności
<Pitek> bywa i tak
<dziadu> Pitek: zadne odkrycie, tylko jak to naprawic
<dziadu> w ogole nie moge sie zalogowac do systemu i musze wszystko robic z chrota
<dziadu> system wstaje ale przy logowaniu mam incorrect login
<Admc> wiecie może jaka karta nvidii obecnie ma najlepszy stosunek cena/wydajność?
<Admc> z tych nowszych
<witkol> kur...... zaraz mni nerwy wezmą jak zmienic ustawienie MTU dla wlan0 zapomiałem jak się to robi a mi wswzystkie strony nie wchodzą
<Admc> witkol, a w NM tego nie ma?
<witkol> gdzie ??
<Admc> w edycji połączenia na zakładce "bezprzewodowe"
<Admc> jest pole wartość MTU
<Admc> ja mam ustawione na automat i działa dobrze
<witkol> Admc, dzięki ręcznie to robiem zawsze a tam niepatrzyem nigdy he he
<Admc> :D
<witkol> ale ja mam netię po tpsa i muszę mnieć na wszystkich kompach max 1492 inaczej niebędą działały niektóre strony
<Admc> ok ja spadam
<Admc> idę grać w mtg
<BlessJah> witkol: dhcp ustawia mtu
<BlessJah> poza tym 1492 to dosyc wysoka wartosc
<witkol> BlessJah, no wiem ale to dla wlan0 nie dla ppp0
<gtriderxc> wysoka?
<BlessJah> mówimy o ipv4?
<gtriderxc> przeciez dają ją jako standard we wszstkich routerach
<witkol> gtriderxc, innę są dla połączeń przez wlan eth a inne dla ppp
<dziadu> jacekowski: jestes?
<winter> branoc
<gtriderxc> sudo shut down -h now
<gtriderxc> sutdown
<BlessJah> sutdown?
<wlosio> super ten ff4 :D
<witkol> rere
<jacekowski> dziadu: jestem
<witkol> lxde  instaluje sie juz dodatkowo tak ??
<witkol> poinstalacji systemu ??
<BlessJah> jak wyciągnąc ip interfejsu do skryptu?
<witkol> BlessJah,  znaczy skąd wyciągnąć ??
<BlessJah> z eth0
<witkol> ale własne ??
<BlessJah> tak
<witkol> route
<BlessJah> moze to dziwne
<witkol> w terminalu oczywiście
<BlessJah> ale nie ma
<witkol> czego route ???
<BlessJah> ja skrypty piszę
<BlessJah> route nie zawiera informacji o IP moich interfejsów
<witkol> jak niezawiera musi być jakie masz ip
<witkol> jeszcze
<BlessJah> nie
<witkol> ifconfig
<BlessJah> brama, sieć i wszystko
<BlessJah> di skryptu
<BlessJah> ifconfig zwraca zdecydowanie za dużo
<BlessJah> chyba ze znasz flage ktora da tylko ip
<TheNumb> re.
<witkol> ifconfig eth0 lub wlan0
<BlessJah> witkol: powiedz coś czego nie wiem
<TheNumb> nvidia 270.30 psuje u mnie akceleracje 3d, przynajmniej tak twierdza srodowiska graficzne ;x Swoja droga, gry dzialaja bez problemu...
<BlessJah> zaraz powiesz że mogę grepem wyciągnąć tylko linijkę która mnie interesuje
<witkol> BlessJah, he he niewiem czego niewiesz
<witkol> no jak znasz to masz IP
<Enlik> Było sobie coś takiego jak alarm-clock[.pl] → to jeszcze rozwijane?
<TheNumb> Ech :(
<TheNumb> Wyglada na to ze bede musial zrezygnowac z linuksa :(
 * witkol podpowie mi ktoś czy LXDE instauje się jako osobny system czy jako nakładkę na zainstalowany już system ??
<Enlik> LXDE to takie GNOME lub Xfce, lżejsze
<Enlik> TheNumb: :(
<witkol> Enlik, czyli dodatek poprostu doinstalować i jazda :))
<BlessJah> witkol: podpowiem ci co wiem
<BlessJah> ifconfig wlan0 | sed -n -s 's/^ *\t*inet addr:\([^ ]*\) *Bcast:.*$/\1/p'
<Enlik> Jeśli to nazwać „dodatkiem” - ano
<witkol> ha ha włąśnie znalazłem jakieś mini cd ISO Mini Installer CD. całe 10Mb zajmuje
<BlessJah> witkol: nie smiej sie, zajmuje od 10 do 20mb zaleznie od wersji, i działa świetnie
<witkol> poważnie ???
<BlessJah> nie, nabijam się
<BlessJah> isntalowałem z tego ubuntu
<BlessJah> niestety zaleznosci na ubuntu sa tak skonstruowane ze system jest przeladowany niezaleznie czy budujemy go od gory czy od dolu
<BlessJah> wiec wrocilem na archa
<witkol> ale się to instaluje a później żeby filmy i wszystko chodziło to repo i update
<BlessJah> witkol: nie rozumiesz o co chodzi
<witkol> a jak ten arch wygląda do jakiego distro najbardziej podobny
<BlessJah> witkol: firefox probowal dociagnac 100 mega zaleznosci
<witkol> a no to nieźle to już niemało jeżeli to zbędne
<BlessJah> Zależy od      : xulrunner=2.0  desktop-file-utils
<BlessJah> zaleznosci firefoksa na archu
<BlessJah> na ubuntu sciagalo od razu z zalecanymi i opcjonalnymi
<witkol> czyli arch jest trochę lżejszy jak tak domyślam się
<BlessJah> nie chodzi o lekkosc
<BlessJah> nie w sposob bezposredni
<BlessJah> chodzi o kontrole co sie dzieje, co jest uruchamiane i instalowane
<BlessJah> konfiguracje etc
<BlessJah> na ubuntu mamy init.d ktorego mimo dobrych checi i dlugich staran nie moglem zmusic do dzialania tak jak ja chce
<BlessJah> arch ma rc.d, rozwiazanie piekne, czyste i proste
<BlessJah> KISS, sprawdz na wikipedi co to znaczy i dlaczego jest dobre
<witkol> na archu można więcej działać w terminalu i więcej recznie wprowadzać ustawień ??
<BlessJah> na ubuntu tez mozesz wiecej dzialac w terminalu i wiecej recznie wprowadzac ustawien
<BlessJah> ale nie jest to tak wygodne
<witkol> ja lubiłem na slackim w konsoli wszystko robić i byłem zawsze zadowolony
<BlessJah> wątpię żebyś używał slacka
<witkol> he he tak bo ??
<BlessJah> bo to widać
<witkol> to byś się zdziwił co kiedyś robiłem z systemami
<BlessJah> ja popsułem w kilka dni debiana stable, nic mnie nie zdziwi
<witkol> niema systemu którego nie rozwalisz
<BlessJah> ja specjalnie się nie starałem
<witkol> a co do tego co widzisz to widzisz mnie po 10 latach przerwy z informatyką w każdym słowa znaczeniu
<BlessJah> co najmniej 10 latach
<witkol> pod koniec tamtego roku kupiłem trzy stare lapciaki  PII800 PIII1000 i P4 1,73
<tar-gz> witkol: jak Ty jesteś promajster czego tu siedzisz?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: cicho, cicho, miał 10 lat przerwy, to przegapił powstanie i rozwój ubuntu
<tar-gz> postaw sobie własny serwer IRC i bądź hejterem naczelnym.
<BlessJah> tar-gz: nadrabia zaległości
<tar-gz> ^^
<witkol> oby wam się nie trafiło jednego dnia pozbyć się wszystkiego wtedy się też z was pośmieję
<BlessJah> wpakowali cię za kratki?
<tar-gz> BlessJah: formata pewnie zrobił
<bastetmilo> lol
<witkol> nie ale było ciepło
<tar-gz> proc się przegrzał?
<BlessJah> tar-gz: idioto, on mówi że się musiał ukrywać
<witkol> no słabe chodzenie miałem
<BlessJah> tar-gz: podstaw slangu nie rozumiesz
<bastetmilo> witkol: 10 lat wakacji na Bahamach - czy rozbiłeś się na bezludnej tropikalnej wyspie?
<witkol> na bezludnej wyspie byłem w tvp 2 XD
<BlessJah> ooo
<bastetmilo> +10 do lansu czy więcej?
<tar-gz> witkol: byli tam ludzie?
<bastetmilo> witkol: a w którym to było roku?
<witkol> tak ale wielu nie zostało usiałem cos jesc hahaha
<Admc> Mam takie pytanie, czym dokładnie jest Simple Directmedia Layer?
<Admc> Po ostatnio zauważyłem, że dużo programów tego używa
<bastetmilo> Admc: http://www.libsdl.org/
<Admc> fajnie
<Admc> ciekawe jak to dokładnie działa i jak oni to zrobili, że pod praktycznie każdym systemem
<Admc> dużo portów gier na androida ze standardowego linuxa używa właśnie SDL
<Admc> zastanawiam się co to będzie jak ubuntu będzie używać waylanda
<Admc> wayland wymaga do działania KMS i przez to nvidia nie chce go wspierać
<Admc> chyba że na płycie będą dwa xservery i będzie się instalował odpowiedni w zależności od wykrytej karty graficznej
<BlessJah> na pewno nie porzuca kart nvidii
<Admc> wiem
<tar-gz> znajdą rozwiązanie
<Admc> To nvidia musi ruszyć palcem
<Admc> niestety to nie jest takie proste
<Admc> ktoś tam z nvidii powiedział, że jak dadzą wsparcie dla KMS to będą musieli porzucić współdzielenie kodu ze sterownikiem windowsowym
<Admc> a na to nie mogą sobie pozwolić
<BlessJah> otworzyliby kod
<Admc> ta ta
<BlessJah> zawsze pozostaje nouveau
<Admc> nie rozśmieszaj mnie
<Admc> nouveau bez dokumentacji daleko nie zajedzie
<Admc> sterownik nvidii waży więcej niż całe jądro linux
<BlessJah> na razie radza sobie dobrze
<BlessJah> przy czym w grach wydajnosc, no cóż
<Admc> sama społeczność nie dałaby rady tego utrzymać
<Admc> po za tym AMD zacierałoby ręce i mogło ukraść rozwiązania Nvidii
<BlessJah> mogłoby
<lisu> imho sterowniki powinny być całkowicie otwarte i dostępne dla każdego, a jak do tej pory to jest kartel sterownikowy
<Admc> liczy się zysk
<Admc> o kurde
<Admc> znowu ten bug z wyłączeniem się chłodzenia
<lisu> Admc: też to masz?
<Admc> muszę zrobić restart żeby znowu włączył się wiatrak
<Admc> tak
<Admc> będę za minutę
<zygmunt306> witam
<BlessJah> wytamy
<ea4t> ciekawy jestem, czy ktokolwiek zniknie z tego pokoju na godzinkę, "dla Ziemi" :)
<Admc> jestem
<Admc> nie wiem jak to rozwiązać
<zygmunt306> :) ja naładowałem laptopa   godzinę temu ,  już jestem ekologiczny  ciemnica w domu
<zygmunt306> :)
<ea4t> brawo
<Admc> mój laptop chodzi tylko 30-50 minut
<ea4t> ja mam desktopa
<Admc> w zależności czy wifi jest włączone
<ea4t> ew. mogę światło wyłączyć - będę brutalem
<zygmunt306> Witam piszę ebooka  w którym chcę opisać  problemy  które najczęściej spotyka  początkujący  użytkownik Linux-a . W planach  ma  stworzenie portalu  który  będzie uczył  linuxa , tak uczył . szukam osoby chętne do współpracy .
<tar-gz> Admc: kiedy ta godzinka ma byc?
<ea4t> jużż
<Admc> a bo ja wiem
<Admc> zobacz na youtube
<Admc> w sumie lata mi to koło ogona
<zygmunt306> oczywiście  nie chodzi mi o zarobienie ani  grosza  bo  to nie jest główna ideea  tego  tylko oswojenia i nauczenie ludzi korzystania  z linuxa
<Dreadlish> największym problemem początkujących jest brak używania googla
<Dreadlish> tlye
<Admc> nie chce mi się lapki gaścić
<mati75> pierwsza rzecz "co to jest konsola"
<zygmunt306> właśnie  Admc  popierasz  stanowisko ludzi  stojących po złej stronie mocy
<tar-gz> zygmunt306: poczytaj jakilinux.org
<ea4t> ja jak lmpke gasze, to mi internet rozłącza -_-
<Admc> zygmunt306 to nie było do ciebie
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<zygmunt306> większość użytkowników  zaczynających zabawę z linuxem  nie wie jak szukać
<wlosio> umie ktoś odblokować IPv6 w FreeBSD?
<Dreadlish> "odblokować" *facepalm*
<zygmunt306> ten ebook i portal ma  im w tym pomóc
<BlessJah> zygmunt306: drugi koziolinux?
<wlosio> Dreadlish, dobra..... Zrobić tak by go  zczytywało ;]
<Dreadlish> masz sieć ipv6?
<wlosio> coś jak tunel.. ;]
<zygmunt306> BlessJah,   koziolinux ?
<Admc> chyba pogram sobie w GTA2
<Admc> bo mi się nudzi
<tar-gz> koziolinus jest najlepszy!
<tar-gz> kozix for ever!
<Dreadlish> wlosio: bierzesz sobie stronę niggera od którego masz tunel
<Dreadlish> wlosio: wlazisz w FAQ i szukasz konfiguracji pod fbsd
<Dreadlish> kropak
<BlessJah> zygmunt306: zapraszam na kanał #jakilinux.org
<BlessJah> zygmunt306: nie, #jakilinux
<mati75> wlosio: sysinstall
<mati75> i włącz
<lisu> wlosio: z tego co kojarze we freebsd nie odblokowuje się ipv6, tylko musisz jajo własne przygotować z obsługą ipv6... hmm a moze mi sie pomyliło z wczesniejszymy wersjami bsd ... nei pamietam.
<wlosio> dzienki
<mati75> lisu: w 8.* działa na standardowym
<wlosio> na pingwinie latwiej... wyłaczyłem IPv4 ,a w właczyłem IPv6 :P i działa
<BlessJah> wlosio: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-ipv6.html
<BlessJah> wlosio: tam masz wszystko
<zygmunt306> BlessJah,   hehe to w końcu jak  he :)
<BlessJah> wlosio: powinieneś wiedzieć że dokumentacja freebsd a w szczególności handbook przebija nawet dokumentację gentoo
<BlessJah> zygmunt306: #jakilinux
<wlosio> nie siedze an gentoo
<BlessJah> no i co z tego?
<BlessJah> ja tez nie
<BlessJah> ale dokumentacja maja swietna
<wlosio> ;P
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Psotnick> nie no znowu? tydzień temu też było "happy Caturday" ;D
<wlosio> łoł .. jakie ip ma walneło... (v6)... Nie moge doczekać się czasów.. Kiedy :
<Dreadlish> no bo co tydzień jest sobota
<wlosio> -Zdrobiłeś server?
<wlosio> -Tak zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> poza tym elo Nerihsa ;d
<wlosio> -Podaj Ip
<wlosio>  - 2001:0:53aa:64c:3c99:1e96:ab15:f7bb masz?
<wlosio> -Y czekaj zapisze na kartce....
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: wiem ;)
<Dreadlish> D:
<wlosio> ale ciekawe... ze ipv6.google.com działa ,a ipv6.google.pl juz nie .. :P
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma ipv6.google.pl ;d
<BlessJah> bo polski isp dostarczajacy internet serwerowni google nie ma ipv6
<wlosio> aaa....
<wlosio> nie pomyślałem
<Psotnick> jak sprawdzić w jakich grupach jest dany użytkownik?
<Dreadlish> groups
<Dreadlish> ...
<wlosio> groups
<Nerihsa> czy wam tez youtub przy filmikach ma czarne tlo :?
<Nerihsa> jesli to earth hour to glupota bo lcd zuzywa wiecej jak jest duzo czarnego
<Nerihsa> poza tym ze earth hour jest glupota
<Enlik> Nerihsa: tez zobaczylem
<m477> czy istnieje jakis program co zamieni kod zrodlowy z jednego jezyka do drugiego?
<Enlik> Wystraszylem sie ze żałoba jakaś
<Enlik> m477: tak, nazywa się programista
<m477> Enlik: nie znam takiego programu, czy znajde go w repo?
<BlessJah> m477: zalezy od jezykow, ale i tak marne szanse
<BlessJah> mozesz probowac jedynie do assemblera a potem spowrotem do kodu
<m477> BlessJah: interesuje mnie c++/java/python glownie
<BlessJah> python do cpp sie da chyba
<BlessJah> pozostale nie
<Nerihsa> o
<Nerihsa> jest przycisk nad video
<m477> a dekompilacja programu w cpp zadziala do np javy ? :>
<Nerihsa> nie ale mozesz sprobowac c do c=+
<Nerihsa> ++
<m477> po co
<BlessJah> m477: bo do najszybsze bedzie
<BlessJah> czasem kompilatory beda bledy wyswietlaly
<Nerihsa> ja tak troche ironicznie ale ok
<BlessJah> ale prawdziwy programista nie przejmuje sie ostrzezeniami
<Enlik> …
<Psotnick> prawdziwy programista wiesza się razem ze swoim programem, dlatego w M$ nie ma prawdziwych programistów
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: no co? to jest najlepsze wlasnie
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: ze przez mv mozna zmienic jezyk
<Stirlitz> ciekawe kto napisal MSO
<Dreadlish> tzn? :d
<Stirlitz> jakos nikt nie umie nic lepszego :>
<Stirlitz> a takie AD
<Stirlitz> to oni wszyscy nie żyją?
<jacekowski> m477: nie da sie
<jacekowski> m477: jezyki sa za trudne
<jacekowski> m477: zeby je sie tak dalo tlumaczyc
<m477> jacekowski:  dzieki, a nawet te podobne, cpp/java ?
<jacekowski> java nie jest podobna do C
<jacekowski> ani cpp
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<jacekowski> jakbys chcial sie bawic to moznaby cos probowac w sumie
<jacekowski> bo moglbyc do 3ac tlumaczyc i potem spowrotem
<jacekowski> prostsze niz bezposrednia dekompilacja
<jacekowski> ale jest to procedura dosyc skomplikowana
<jacekowski> a bezposrednie tlumaczenie by wymagalo skomplikowanego lexera
<m477> e to juz nie moja bajka ale dzieki za checi
<kos_> cześć, da się jakoś naprawić tablicę partycji?
<lisu> kos_: witać. da się
<kos_> usunałem jedną partycję przez narzędzie do obsługi dysków
<kos_> i teraz nie mogę wykorzystać miejsca po niej
<lisu> współczujemy
<kos_> wrong signature error dokładnie
<lisu> odpal testdisk, a najlepiej przeczytaj instrukcję testdiska, a później go odpal, bo możesz spiepszyć całkiem.
<ntat> Witam
<lisu> o/
<ntat> \o
<ntat> ale dzisiaj cisza na kanale
<sysek> umarli wszyscy
<Nerihsa> malysz
<ntat> Coś jeszcze z Małysz leci w tv?
<Scorpion_on> witam)
<apocalyptiq> hej wszystkim o/
<apocalyptiq> mam taki problem - mam hosting unixowy z rubym 1.8.7, a ja chce nowszą wersje, 1.9.2
<apocalyptiq> zainstaloałem więc lokalnie na woim koncie ruby 1.9.2
<apocalyptiq> po prostu w home/bin siedzi
<apocalyptiq> ale jak teraz moge z niego korzystać, podpiąć go pod domyślny ruby?
<apocalyptiq> mam w home/bin plik ruby
<apocalyptiq> coś w ustawieniach basha musze pogrzebać żeby to zrobić? jakiś link, że "ruby" ma wskazywać na $HOME/bin/ruby ?
<pi00> env | grep ruby
<pi00> a jak nie ma to w skryptach wskazuj na nowszą wersję
<apocalyptiq> co robi ta komenda?
<apocalyptiq> ustawia zmienną środowiskową "ruby"?
<apocalyptiq> pi00, w jakich skryptach wskazać na nowszą wersje?
<pi00> na początku każdego skryptu, w pierwszej linijce po prostu. Nie mam teraz książek o ruby to nie wiem czy jest w ogole taka zmienna jakiej szukasz
<apocalyptiq> mi chodzi ogólnie o to, jak można wskazywać na lokalizacje programów w linuksie
<apocalyptiq> o jakikolwiek program, nie ruby nawet
<apocalyptiq> np. firefox
<apocalyptiq> że jak odpalam "firefox" to ma mi załadować $HOME/bin/firefox
<apocalyptiq> gdzie takie rzeczy siedzą w linuksie?
<apocalyptiq> w bashu?
<pi00> which firefox
<pi00> o to chodzi?
<apocalyptiq> no tak
<apocalyptiq> jak to ustawić?
<apocalyptiq> bo whichem moge tylko pobrać gdzie dana komenda wskazuje
<apocalyptiq> a nie ustawić to
<Stirlitz> skrót sobie zrobić
<apocalyptiq> w jaki sposób?
<Stirlitz> albo z patcha wywalic /usr ale to kiepski pomysł ;)
<apocalyptiq> Stirlitz, jak ustawić ten skrót?
<apocalyptiq> nie mam dostępu do sudo, mam dostęp tylko do swojego konta
<apocalyptiq> i aktualnie pod ruby mam "/usr/bin/ruby", ale tam mam wersje 1.8.7
<apocalyptiq> a pod $HOME/bin/ruby skompilowałem sobie 1.9.2
<apocalyptiq> i chce żeby "ruby" wskazywało mi na tą właśnie lokalizacje, jak to się robi w linuksie?
<Stirlitz> w bashrc czy jakiej powłoki tam uzywasz
<apocalyptiq> z czego to wynika, że komenda "ruby" odpala nam "/usr/bin/ruby"?
<Stirlitz> alias
<apocalyptiq> a gdzie ten alias jest ustawiony?
<apocalyptiq> w .bashrc nie widze nic takiego ustawionego
<Stirlitz> to sobie dopisz alias ruby ="~/bin/ruby" czy podobnie
<Stirlitz> przeloguj sie i bedzie działać
<apocalyptiq> ok, dało rade
<apocalyptiq> i w taki sposób to sie robi w linuksach?
<apocalyptiq> na codzień :-)
<apocalyptiq> i jeszcze jedno pytanie - jak skompilowałem rubiego i siedzi już w moim domowym katalogu, to ten folder po kompilacji z plikami źródłowymi można spokojnie usunąć? czy przyda się np. do wycofania zmian które wprowadził?
<pi00> apocalyptiq: ale bez sudo nie zrobisz tego. Popatrz. Odpalasz plik z kodem ruby i pomimo, ze masz jakis tam alias w zmiennych usera, to i tak kod sie wykonuje takim "rubim" jaki ma podany w pierwszym pliku
<apocalyptiq> czyli będąc jako normalny user nie moge sobie tego zmienić, tylko dla własnego użytku?
<pi00> ale bedziesz uruchamias skrypty.rb?
<apocalyptiq> głównie chce rubiego do railsa
<apocalyptiq> więc nie, tylko odpale railsa na tym serwerze
<pi00> wiesz co, jest polski kanal rubiego
<apocalyptiq> z tego co czytałem o deploymencie rubiego, to najpierw pisze sie na kompie aplikacje, a potem wrzuca na serwer przez gita
<apocalyptiq> więc chyba najlepiej jak najpierw poczytam o deployowaniu railsowych aplikacji :-)
<apocalyptiq> dzięki za pomoc!
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-27
<robal> witam :D
<apocalyptiq> Czy mogę zainstalować coś za pomocą aptitude nie będąc rootem, lokalnie na swoim koncie?
<gtriderxc> jest tu jakiś cFFFanieak???
<gtriderxc> halo?
<lisu> o/
<lisu> o kufa zamkneli atdhe.net x)
<sysek> .
<sysek> lisu: a co to bylo?
<sysek> chamstwo.
<sysek> zabrali mi godzine snu.
<gtriderxc> mi też
<gtriderxc> mój firefox się przez to zbuntiwał
<gtriderxc> zbutował
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> zbuNtował
<gtriderxc> nie działają mi zakładki, historia, dodatki nic nie działa
<gtriderxc> tylko adres internetowy mogę wpisać
<Barthalion> Smutne, u mnie wszystko śmiga.
<gtriderxc> najgorsze że ja bazowałem tylko na FF
<gtriderxc> jego historii, dodatkach typu fire FTP itd
<gtriderxc> i zostałem z samego rana z nocnikiem w ręce
<gtriderxc> dobrze ze dzisiaj niedziela to jest czas na naprawy
<Barthalion> Niektórzy robią kopie zapasowe, ale nie wszyscy jeszcze na to wpadli
<gtriderxc> ja mam kopie zapasowe
<gtriderxc> ale nie chce mi się teraz robić systemu bo czekam na 11.04
<gtriderxc> może to zemsta Mozilli za to ze nie zaisnatlowałem 4.0
<gtriderxc> *zainstalowałem
<Barthalion> Zrobiłeś kopię całego systemu? :|
<gtriderxc> całego nie
<gtriderxc> szkoda miejsca na robienie kopii 3 letniego syfu:)
<gtriderxc> a jakie narzędzie do tego polecasz?
<sysek> boze.
<Barthalion> rdiff-backup używam do /home
<sysek> tak stwierdzam, ze ludzia sa strasznie niemili dla siebie.
<Barthalion> Konfiguracje, dokumenty, zdjęcia
<sysek> ludzie*
<Barthalion> gtriderxc: fsarchiver do kopii całej partycji
<gtriderxc> dzięki
<Barthalion> gtriderxc: /etc normalnie traktuję tarem i bz2 + cron, tak samo rdiff-backup
<Barthalion> fsarchiver robię raz na miesiąc po upewnieniu się, że wszystko działa
<gtriderxc> fsarchiver robi bootowalne obrazy?
<gtriderxc> czy po prostu kopiuje partycje?
<Barthalion> + kompresja
<Barthalion> Ale nie na zasadzie dd, możesz taki obraz przenieść na partycję o innym rozmiarze
<sysek> hm
<Barthalion> gtriderxc: Można też zrobić obraz całego dysku, a przywrócić wybraną partycję albo MBR
<sysek> Barthalion: zrobisz mi tint2?
<Barthalion> sysek: A co tu robić?
<gtriderxc> ok, to juz go badam
<Barthalion> sysek: Domyślny ładny
<Barthalion> sysek: tintwizard sobie zassij, to sobie wyklikasz
<sysek> no jest ladny, tylko taki okragly, a ja chce kwadratowy
<Barthalion> sysek: No to zmodyfikuj rounded
<sysek> no
<sysek> jakow to wyhlada
<sysek> ciekawe w ogole, kiedy ojro bedzie w polsce.
<gtriderxc> z jednej strony oby jak najpozniej z drugiej oby jak najszybciej
<sysek> przy takim rzadzie, to raczej ojro wywola u nas upadek gospodarki
<gtriderxc> lepiej zeby ten upadek nastąpił wczesniej niz pozniej
<gtriderxc> lepiej teraz poki jeszcze ktos Cie chce do pracy niz jak bedziemy mieli po 50 lat
<gtriderxc> ja mam teraz dwie prace do wyboru. jedna fajna za 2 tysiace druga za ponad dwa ale 24/h jestes pod telefonem i zero zycia prywatnego. poki euro nie wejdzie do PL ta magiczna baroera 2 tysiecy nigdy nie zniknie
<gtriderxc> a za 2000 w niemczech nawet na rachunki Ci nie starczy
<gtriderxc> wiec jestesmy w szarej pupie
<sysek> z 2k ojro ?
<gtriderxc> nie za polskie 2000 zł
<sysek> no to logczine, ze za 2k zloty nie wyzyjesz nigdzie indziej
<gtriderxc> moja matka w Niemczech płaci miesiecznie 500e czynszu
<sysek> no moze w rassij
<gtriderxc> oj chyba tez nie:)
<gtriderxc> predzej Bialorus lub ukraina
<sysek> no 2k zl to masz ponad 20k rubli
<gtriderxc> http://bankier.tv/rybinski-szykujemy-sobie-gospodarczy-horror-8704.html
<gtriderxc> tylko że za te dwa tysiące co mi dają za fajną pracę, muszę się jeszcze przeprowadzic do innego miasta i wynając mieszkanie, takze zaden interes
<gtriderxc> 2k dają na dzień dobry we Wrocku w IBMie dla neewbie
<sysek> ja jebie
<sysek> co sie dzieje w tej polsce.
<Pitek> ping 192.168.1.102
<Pitek> lol, nie tu
<sysek> hm
<sysek> musze jakos routerze pozmieniac adresy przypisane przez dhcp
<Dreadlish> yo
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: y0
<Dreadlish> D:
<lisu> gtriderxc: niech ibm otworzy w rzeszowie, masa ludzi sie znajdzie
<gtriderxc> dopiero co się otworzyli we wro
<Dreadlish> tia
<gtriderxc> ale szukają dalej
<gtriderxc> jescze ponoc około tysiąca osób
<Dreadlish> jakby otworzyli to sam bym do nich wpadł :D
<lisu> mowa
<Dreadlish> 100kmsów to nie jest jeszcze straszelnie daleko
<gtriderxc> przenieś się na zachód. tutaj cieplej
<gtriderxc> szuakją podobno zwłaszcza ludzi od Linuxa
<lisu> wlasnie, przenies i utrzymaj mieszkanie, zarcie za 2k pln, impossible
<Dreadlish> no
<qermit> lisu: jak bedziesz zarabiale 10k to raczej nie bedzie problemu
<TheNumb> lisu: chyba ze znajdziesz sobei jakas samice, wtedy jest prosciej.
<TheNumb> sobie*
<airborn> co jest prościej? chyba wydawać pieniądze :P
<TheNumb> airborn: jak z nia zamieszka to raczej $kasa = $kasa1 + $kasa2
<qermit> albo $kasa = $kasa1 * magic_constariant
<qermit> czy jak to sie pisze
<TheNumb> qermit: w sensie że ograniczenie?
<qermit> w sensie że * 0.1
<TheNumb> qermit: 10% tylko? :P
<TheNumb> qermit: w sumie to wychodzi trochę więcej.
<lisu> qermit: gdzie to 10k płacą i za co?
<kamuisan> witam wszystkich!
<bazej> witam
<bazej> wszystkich
<bazej> mam kilka pytan jestm nowy i prosze o pomoc
<Psotnick> to je zadaj
<bazej> :)
<bazej> wiec tak to moze glupie pytaniee ale  jestem  wtym wszystkim nowy iwd tak,zainstalowalem dzis ubuntu na xp wziolem pierwsza opcje podczas instalacji usunecie zawartosci uzycie calego dyskuu:(
<bazej> ale odpalam i caly czas mam dostepnego xp
<bazej> ubuntu 10.10oczywiscie instalowalem
<bazej> chce bawic sie w ubuntu i chce go zainstlowac na laptopiee ale narazie mam go na ctacjonarnym i nie chce popelnic tego samego bledu na laptopie
<Psotnick> szczerze to nie rozumiem pytania
<Psotnick> nawet pytajnika nie ma
<bazej> jeszcze raz je zadam:)
<bazej> chodzi mi o to jak zainstalowac ubuntu na win 7 bo taki mam na laptopie zeby poprpstu bylo same ubuntu
<Psotnick> są miliony sposobów
<bazej> no tak
<Psotnick> masz *.iso?
<Diabelko> bazej: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=234mhulz9FA
<Psotnick> Za pomocą wubi nie można wywalić W7 o ile się nie mylę
<Diabelko> no nie można
<Diabelko> bo niby jak?
<bazej> :)
<Psotnick> no właśnie
<Diabelko> to tak jakbyś formatował C podczas działania systemu
<Diabelko> a on instalował to za pomocą WUBI
<Diabelko> "zainstalowalem dzis ubuntu na xp"
<Diabelko> czyli przez wubi
<Psotnick> a z tego co zrozumiałem to on chce wywalić Win i postawić tylko Ubuntu
<bazej> dokladnie tak dzis na stacjonarnym instalowalem ubuntu 10.10
<bazej> mialem na nim xp wziolem instalacjee\
<Diabelko> bazej: instalowales przez wsadzenie plytki i odpalenie pliku .exe podczas dzialania xp?
<bazej> nie niee restar i boot z plyty
<Diabelko> to nie wiem jak to zrobiles, ze nie wywalil XP
<bazej> a no wlasnie tez nie wiem dlaczego tak
<bazej> to sie zrobiloo
<Diabelko> bazej: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UjeuH86d-Y zobacz czy tutaj nie ma pokazanego partycjonowania
<Diabelko> bo ja mam problemy dzisiaj z netem :p
<bazej> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hax8T8CLxf4
<bazej> tak robilem jak tuu
<bazej> :P
<^krzyshtof> zainstalowal na virtualbox xD
<bazej> ja wziolem usuniecie zawartosci dysku i uzyciee calego dysku i kurde xp zostal
<bazej> i teraz mamdo wyboruu
<bazej> ale nie nie nie instalowalem na virtual box
<bazej> normlaniee
<bazej> instalowalem na xp
<Diabelko> no tak
<Diabelko> a jak niby miałby nagrywać instalację? :>
<Diabelko> na płytce ubuntu jest do tego program? pierwsze słyszę
<bazej> i teraz prosze o porade jak zainstalowac to na laptopie gdzie jest win 7
<bazej> i zeby po instalcji bylo samo ubuntu:)
<bazej> i ajlepiej zeby dysk d moj zostal nie usuniety
<bazej> :) bo tam duzo filmow i muzy:)
<Diabelko> a muzyka i filmy to osobna partycja jest niż system?
<bazej> dokladnie tak
<bazej> :)
<bazej> c system d muza i inne badziewie:0
<Diabelko> No to w ręcznie partycjonowanie wchodzisz
<Diabelko> podczas instalacji
<Diabelko> i tam pewnie będzie sda1, sda2, sda3
<bazej> i co mam usunuac dysk i i na nowo go czy jak
<Diabelko> jeśli to windows 7
<bazej> tak win 7
<bazej> to jest
<lisu> ...to masz problem x)
<Diabelko> albo będzie sda1 w wielkości około 100MB
<Diabelko> albo będą tylko dwa dyski
<Diabelko> sda1 o wielkości partycji z systemem i sda2 z filmami i muzyką
<Diabelko> Inaczej!
<Diabelko> Weź zrób etykiety dysków na windowsie
<bazej> chwilka moze odpale do na laptopie i powiem wam jak to jest
<Diabelko> C nazwij Windows a D filmy i muzyka
<Diabelko> to wtedy usuniesz ten z etykietą windows
<qermit> lisu: w sklepie za nowego TV
<^krzyshtof> bazej: lepiej zdjecia ekranu zrob i fotki pokaz xD
<bazej> wloze plytkeee do laptopa i owiem wam co mi pokazuje moze tak bedzie dalo sie uzyskac jaks pomoc
<bazej> jestescie panowie
<bazej> wiec tak jest
<bazej> sda 1 104.9G sda 2 nfts 215.2G
<bazej> dyks 320g
<bazej> jest
<sysek> :O
<sysek> O:
<bazej> jakis pomysl
<^krzyshtof> bazej: jezeli na sda1 jest win7 to na tym instaluj ubuntu.
<bazej> aha czyli jak to mam zrobicc
<bazej> reczne okreslenie partycji tak \
<bazej> wchodze
<sysek> boze
<sysek> milion sfrustrowanych dzieci
<sysek> atakuje ursynow
<Dreadlish> ktoco?
<sysek> ZA CO BOZE ZA CO
<sysek> jakis koles wymyslil bojkot adidasa
<Diabelko> znów parada feministek?
<sysek> bo zamalowali ponad 1,5km muru grafiti
<sysek> dla swojej reklam
<sysek> i sie sraja na fejsbuku
<sysek> jakby im dom zabrano
<sysek> -_-
<sysek> NIE BEDZIEMY NOIS BUTUF ADIDASA BO SMIERDZOM
<gtriderxc> postawili by sobie jakiś system z rana
<Dreadlish> :D
<sysek> i 3/4 ludzi
<gtriderxc> i by im przeszło
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> system z rana i od razu nerwy przechodzą
<sysek> tylko kurwa, suki, kurwa, jebac, kurwa, suki
<Dreadlish> a nie na windowsie siedzą
<sysek> polskie slownictwo
<Dreadlish> "jebac kurwa suki"
<sysek> jaka ta polska mlodziez jest denna
<Dreadlish> w ogóle jest denna
<gtriderxc> jak ich tylko MS Worda uczą w szkole to potem wyratsa takie coś
<Dreadlish> cała polska jest denna
<gtriderxc> nie no sa tez plusy
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> tanie kartofle
<Dreadlish> jak narazie
<gtriderxc> tu przynajmniej ludzie jezdzą autami. jak sie wjezdza do Niemiec to sie scyzoryk otwiera
<Diabelko> Pf, bardzo dobrze, że w szkole nie uczy się openoffice'a
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: dlaczego tak sądzisz?
<gtriderxc> nauczyli by najpierw ludzi jak go postawić i ze mają wybór
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: jest niezdrowy i niemiło się korzysta
<Diabelko> w dodatku wersje pod windowsa są żałosne
<winter> nie ma to jak wiercenie wiertarką przed południem w niedziele rano
<sysek> winter: mialem to wczoraj o 9 rano ;)
<winter> s/rano//
<Dreadlish> tia
<gtriderxc> nauczyli by ich stawiac system a nie pisac formułki w excellu
<Dreadlish> chata jednorodzinna power
<gtriderxc> kwestia przyzwyczajenia. ja juz nie pamietam ostatniej stycznosci z ms office
<CzlowieczaQ> Czesc wszystkim.
<Dreadlish> ja nie pamiętam kiedy ostatni raz cokolwiek robiłem na *office
<Dreadlish> ;d
<sysek> ja tam uzywam libre/openoffice i mi starcza
<Diabelko> a ja wolę bujać się z wine, byleby nie mieć libre albo oo
<Diabelko> opinia o bojkocie adidasa: ":) wali mnie to i tak mam gumiaki z berdonki!"
<sysek> AHAHAHAH
<sysek> AHaeHEHAEH
<sysek> JEBLEM
<sysek> "nie o taką Polskę walczyliśy ;)"
<sysek> ZA CO
<sysek> BOZEZACO
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<gtriderxc> BOZEZACO i++
<Dreadlish> sysek: zamknij ryja albo idź na trollownie bo zaraz jakiś op zrobi zi wjazd
<Dreadlish> BOZEZACO++
<sysek> Dreadlish: LOL PODSTAWOWKA
<Dreadlish> sysek: CHUJ NI PODSTAWOWKA
<Dreadlish> LOL CZTERDZIEŚCI
<sysek> poza tym
<Dreadlish> podstawówki to se poszukaj w opdstawówce :D
<sysek> zyjemy w pieknej, demokratycznej polsce
<sysek> wiec opinie moge sobie wyglaszac jak chce
<sysek> o!
<Dreadlish> no
<sysek> a to, ze czlowiek ma wypisane, ze jest moze psychicznie chory, to dyskryminacja
<Dreadlish> ale pablowi klimondzie albo któremuś innemu może sie to nie spodobać
<gtriderxc> ważne ze net smiga
<Dreadlish> tia
<gtriderxc> nie narzekajcie
<Dreadlish> u mnie aż za dobrze śmiga
<Diabelko> sysek: można odmówić przyjęcia takiego papierka
<Dreadlish> 2mbit/s leci se
<Diabelko> widać jak się znasz (:
<gtriderxc> to się podziel:)
<sysek> Diabelko: tylko, ze ja nie jestem psychicznie chory, lol.
<jacekowski> sysek: tylko tak ci sie wydaje
<Dreadlish> każdy jest psychicznie chory
<Dreadlish> jakby sie przyjżeć :D
<Dreadlish> s/przyjżeć/przyjrzeć/
<Diabelko> sysek: a co ma jedno do drugiego?
<sysek> jacekowski: no raczej nie.
<sysek> Diabelko: nie wiem.
<gtriderxc> pkt lezenia zależy od punktu podparcia:)
<gtriderxc> a od niego punkt widzenia
<sysek> tylko stwierdzam, ze przy ludziach nie mozna miec nwet dobrego humoru ;0
<Diabelko> powieś się
<Diabelko> zrób przysługę
<sysek> widzisz?
<sysek> prosty przyklad.
<sysek> no ale coz.
<sysek> takie spoleczesntwo
<gtriderxc> nie wieszaj sie!
<gtriderxc> będzie wjatr!
<gtriderxc> :)
<Dreadlish> znajdźcie mi rysunek pcb do naima 140 to sie tłukne garkiem w łeb
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> czyli ni ma
<szymon_g> witam
<kevinek> heloł
<kevinek> jest tu ktos?
<kklimonda> lepiej zadać pytanie, i zobaczyć czy ktoś odpowie, zamiast pytać, czy ktoś jest.
<ntat> kklimonda, no przecież zadał pytanie;)
<szymon_g> :)
<kevinek> wie ktos moze czy da sie wlaczyc sprawdzanie pisowni w irssi na shellu?
<ntat> kevinek, mi się nawet nie udało włączyć na zwykłym kompie
<ntat> ale ponoć można a jak można na komputerze to na shellu też
<kevinek> bo znalazlem cos, ale tam trzeba cos instalowac na kompie
<kevinek> wiec nie jestem pewien czy by poszlo
<kevinek> ale sprobuje
<qermit> kevinek: da sie, ale kiepsko to dziala
<kevinek> kiepsko sprawdza czy jak?
<gtriderxc> narzędzie kopii zapasowej na Win7 formatuje mi wlasnie za plecami płytę DVD, cokolwiek to znaczy
<ntat> gtriderxc, widzisz, jak technika poszła do przodu...:D
<Dreadlish> trochu
<Dreadlish> tzn. w ogóle ;D
<ntat> Ja ostatnio straciłem partycję z Linuksem no i w sumie ze wszystkimi ważnymi i mniej ważnymi dokumentami
<TheNumb> ntat: how?
<ntat> Ostatnio ściągnąłem sobie gparted, to będzie ostatni program, którego użyję do sprawdzenia partycji, jak nic nie wyjdzie to format
<TheNumb> ntat fsck nie dało rady?
<ntat> TheNumb, żebym to ja wiedział:) Wieczorem było jeszcze wszystko ok, rano wstaję a tu klapa. Win tylko działa. Potem wyszło że partycja ntfs nie kończy sie tam gdzie powinna i że niby nachodzi na partycję linuksową
<ntat> Ja tam nic nie eksperymentowałem, więc jakoś Win mi poprzestawiał
<ntat> TheNumb, fsck? Nie sprawdzałem tym
<ntat> Próbowałem z Live się dostać ale zamontować jej nie idzie
<ntat> Z Windowsa Total Commanderem też nie idzie. Tzn. widze wszystkie foldery ale są puste w TC
<ntat> sprawdzałem tylko cfdiskiem
<ntat> *fdisk`iem
<kos_> Cześć, popsułem sobie tablice partycji przez usunięcie jednej z partycji i nie mogę teraz wykorzystać miejsca po niej.
<kos_> Próbowałem analizy testdiska, ale chyba jakieś bzdury z tego wyszły.
<kos_> Co oprócz formata mogę zrobić?
<TheNumb> kos_: formata?
<TheNumb> kos_: tak na serio, man testdisk
<kos_> na sda1 jest ubuntu, sda2 jest rozszerzona z home (sda5), sda6 to ta usunięta, a sda7 to był swap
<kos_> analiza testdiska wypisuje partycje których nie można odzyskać
<kos_> a w nich pare dziwnych wpisów nie podobnych do tych z tutoriali do testdiska
<TheNumb> Czy jest jakiś user z kartą nvidii i sterownikiem 270.xx?
 * Stirlitz 
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: działa Ci direct rendering?
<TheNumb> Bo mi ni chu-chu nie chcą banglać efekty w KDE, to samo mam z compizem.
<Stirlitz> działa
<TheNumb> Miałem tak na Ooboontoo, tak samo mam w Archu.
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: to masz farta.
<Stirlitz> albo ty pecha, bo mi działa na 3 róznych komputerach ;)
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: parę innych osób jeszcze o tym pisało.
<TheNumb> Z tego co widziałem, jedna osoba miała dokładnie tę samą kartę graficzną co ja.
<TheNumb> Ech, to mi zrobili prezent ludzie z nvidii ;]
<TheNumb> 260.xx działało jeszcze bez problemu, z kolei 270.xx stawia się.
<TheNumb> Najlepsze jest jednak to, że glxinfo twierdzi że mam direct rendering ;]
<kklimonda> 270 to beta więc ma prawo się stawiać ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ale co za kret wrzuca co repo drivery w wersji beta? :|
<kklimonda> u mnie direct rendering jest, ale całość jakoś zbyt stabilnie nie działa
<TheNumb> s/co/do/
<kklimonda> dla nattiego nie ma innych teraz
<TheNumb> kklimonda: i natty u mnie też nie startuje :}
<kklimonda> nie wiem jak z archem, tam to paczkami zajmuje się banda szympansów ;)
<TheNumb> Znaczy, z efektami.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: w Ooboontoo też jest spieprzony driver, nie ma z czego się cieszyć...
<kklimonda> u mnie startuje z efektami ale dzieją się różne cyrki
<Stirlitz> w ogóle to natty sobie niźle z pamięcia poczyna, -/+ buffers/cache:       1975       1987
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: w.t.f? >.>
<jacekowski> uuuu
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: co masz odpalone?
<jacekowski> co tyle wpierd****?
<ari-tczew> firefox
<Stirlitz> z tym samym zestawem oprogramowania używam MM na kompie z 1GB ram, NN raczej sie nie nada
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: zobacz ile żrą procesy unity, co?
<Stirlitz> nie mam unity
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: emm...
<Stirlitz> thunderbird firefox liferea 1,1 GB :)
<bazej> witam koledzy mam problem zainstalowlaem dzis ubuntu biore uruchom poniwnie laptopa asus i lipak nic sie nie dzieje wylacza sie dioda swieci i nic czarny ekran ale nie uruchamia sie ponownie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: nvidia ma jakiegoś super babola i zjada 16MB ramu na każdy proces który z nią linkuje (przynajmniej u mnie)
<jacekowski> 16MB rss?
<Stirlitz> ale mimo wszystko... na dzien dobry zjada 700MB
<jacekowski> czy virt
<kklimonda> jacekowski: 19 rss, ponad 16MB oznaczone jako private dirty w /proc/pid/smaps
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> tak ma byc
<jacekowski> u mnie dziala
<kklimonda> jacekowski: tak nie powinno być, najprostszy program, który pokazuje tylko okno, zajmuje 26MB
<kklimonda> na 10.04 ten sam zajmuje 5 czy 6
<TheNumb> kklimonda: to może ręcznie zainstaluj drivery w wersji 260.xx? :P
<TheNumb> Czy NN ma już xorg 1.10?
<kklimonda> ano ma
<TheNumb> ;f
<kklimonda> dlatego są 270.x
<TheNumb> To się nvidia popisała.
<TheNumb> Chyba czas przejść na coś mniej bleeding-edge. Może jakiś debian stable... -.-'
<Stirlitz> wystarczy co pol roku kupic 2GB ramu
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: po co mi ram, jak niby nie działa direct rendering? :P
<kklimonda> TheNumb: działa, działa
<Tyczek> E tam, trzeba zmienić na środowisko z lat 90. ;)
<Stirlitz> mnie działa
<CzlowieczaQ> kupujecie moze gdzies muzyke?
 * Tyczek is playing: Emancipator [2006 Soon It Will Be Cold Enough #1.02] Soon It Will Be Cold Enough To Build Fires [01:29/02:53] (660kbps) (13.59MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> Pewnie.
<kklimonda> u mnie tylko compiz potrafi się wywalić 3 razy w ciągu 10 minut, i stacktrace wskazuje na coś wewnątrz libnvidia-glcore.so.270.30
<kklimonda> tak samo mutter
<kklimonda> no i jeszcze potrafią się Xy zawiesić jak duży obrazek oglądam
<kklimonda> ale w sumie jestem zdziwiony, bo poprzednie bety od nvidii nie były tak straszne.. może miałem szczęście
<kklimonda> CzlowieczaQ: nie ma za bardzo gdzie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wcale nie były takie złe. U mnie nawet lepiej wszystko działało...
<CzlowieczaQ> kklimonda: aha, czyli nie mam co liczyc, ze kupie sobie jakas piosenke w mp3?
<kklimonda> CzlowieczaQ: aż tak to nie - ale nie masz co liczyć, że kupisz jakiś hit w mp3, w Polsce.
<CzlowieczaQ> kklimonda: ok, szkoda troche
<kklimonda> no szkoda
<Tyczek> Jabłkotunes w Polsce nie działa?
<kklimonda> nie, amazon music store też do Polski nie może sprzedawać
<kklimonda> (amazon sprzedaje, ale ja nie wiem jak z legalnością takiej muzyki)
<TheNumb> nokia music store?
<kklimonda> sprzedaje mp3 bez drm?
<Tyczek> Hmm zwykle porządną muzykę sprzedaje się na badcampie.
<Tyczek> bandcampie*
<kklimonda> Tyczek: ale to, w większości, jak nie całkowicie, indie.
<Tyczek> No niezależna, alternatywa. Bardziej. Jakaś elektronika etc.
<CzlowieczaQ> czyli chyba jednak sobie nie kupie
<CzlowieczaQ> szkoda :/
<CzlowieczaQ> a sluchacie np. muzyki z Jamendo?
<Dreadlish> e?
<kklimonda> CzlowieczaQ: słuchamy z Jamendo, z Magnatune.. ale to nie jest "mainstream"
<CzlowieczaQ> heh
<Dreadlish> mój "mainstream" to /MP3 na /dev/sda5 :D
<ntat> Uf. Udało mi się odzyskać partycję!:D
<ntat> Wystarczyło skorzystać z GParted Live:]
<ntat> 5 s nawet to nie zajęło:)
<ntat> Dobrze, że nie zdecydowałem się na format:P
<bazej> witam jest ktos potrzbuje pomocy
<kevinek> jakiej pomocy?
<Psotnick> nauczcie się raz na zawsze: OD RAZU ZADAJEMY KONKRENTNE PYTANIA
<bazej> ok L(
<bazej> juz bede pamietal
<sysek> to wszystko wina adidasa
<bazej> zainstalowalem na alptopie asus aubuntu dzis wszystko pieknie ladnie ale nie uruchamia mi sie ponownie laptop wiesza sie jak byy.dioda sie swieci ale nic sie nie dzieje
<TheNumb> bazej: zainstaluj jeszcze raz.
<TheNumb> bazej: z potem postaw windowsa, bo jak widać Linuks nie jest dla Ciebie.
<sysek> czemu odrazu nie dla niego?
<TheNumb> sysek: dla wybrańców.
<sysek> pierdolenie
<bazej> nie no chce troszke sie nauczyc na nim wiec prosze o pomo co jest nie tak
<TheNumb> bazej: te informacje, które nam podałeś na razie nic nie mówią. Może miałeś farta i padła Ci płytka główna w tym samym czasie :)
<bazej> eee niestraszyc proszee
<bazej> he
<bazej> ale jak by mi pyta padla chyba nie siedzial bym teraz i tu z wami rozmawial
<bazej> poprotu tylko nie dziala mi funkacja uruchom ponownie nie chce sie uruchomic
<TheNumb> No, gdyby mi pyta padła, to ja bym poleciał do szpitala...
<ntat> Jak zaktualizować Firefoxa do nowszej wersji? W aktualizacjach Ubuntu jest najnowsza z serii 3.xx
<bazej> ok widze ze nie dostane pomocy wiec pozdrawiam i milego dnia zycze
<TheNumb> bazej: nie podałeś żadnych kluczowych informacji, szklana kula jest w serwisie.
<bazej> tzn jakie co mam jeszcze podac za informacje
<Stirlitz> ale życzymy szybkiego porotu do zdrowia
<Caemyr> bazej: no wez
<Stirlitz> a nawet powrotu :)
<Caemyr> "ale nie uruchamia mi sie ponownie laptop wiesza sie jak byy.dioda sie swieci ale nic sie nie dzieje"
<TheNumb> bazej: odpal terminal i wpisz sudo reboot
<Caemyr> widzisz grub w ogole?
<Caemyr> zacznij moze od tego gdzie ci sie wiesza?
<kklimonda> ntat: korzystając z https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Stirlitz> hehe jak odpaliłem firefoksa z tego repo to gugle miałem w takim języku...
<Stirlitz> znaczy nie wiem jakim bo ze znaczków trudno bylo wnioskować :)
<Stirlitz> jakies afrykańskie pewnie
<TheNumb> Rotfl, bazej podziel się swoimi spostrzeżeniami, co się dzieje kiedy wpiszesz w konsoli 'sudo reboot'.
<TheNumb> bazej: a próbowałeś aktualizować system?
<bazej> wpisalem sudo rebot wszystko ook  ok ok restar i nic cisza kap chodxi ekran czarny i nic
<bazej> aktualizowalem sytsem tylko nie wiem czy wszystkoo
<TheNumb> bazej: wpisz w konsoli 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bazej> 0 0 0  wszystko sciagnolem
<kklimonda> bazej: przy uruchamianiu systemu przytrzymaj lewy shift, i wybierz rescue mode
<bazej> i co dalej jak to zrobie
<kklimonda> uruchom, i zobacz co się będzie działo
<bazej> ok juz dzialam
<Admc> tak się zastanawiam, dlaczego tak wiele DE używa GTK a tylko KDE używa QT?
<Admc> o czym to świadczy?
<winter> Admc: grasz w mtg?
<Admc> tak gram
<Admc> a co?
<winter> też pogrywam
<winter> ale nie mam już kart, tylko na wizardzie
<Admc> takie granie to nie granie
<winter> jak to nie
<winter> jest bardziej kreatywne
<winter> masz wszystkie karty
<TheNumb> Admc: gtk i qt to tylko toolkity. Używasz tego, co wygodniejsze.
<winter> i robisz co chcersz
<Admc> najlepiej usiąść z przeciwnikiem twarzą w twarz
<winter> ale fakt przyjem,niej się gra żywymi kartami
<winter> tak to gram już od 12 lat
<Admc> ta i każdy ma cztery jacki w talii
<Admc> do dupy takie coś
<winter> w t2
<winter> ja gram extendeed głównie
<winter> extended*
<winter> zrobię sobie coś do legacy chyba niedługo
<Admc> ja złożyłem swój deck za 150 zł i nawet dobrze się nim gra
<Admc> przynajmniej towarzysko
<winter> ja gram za darmo
<mati75> re
<Admc> jak już mówiłem uważam że granie przez internet jest do dupy
<Admc> bo każdy ma wypaśny deck
<winter> to na wizardzie, liczy się skill i szczęście tylko a nie zasobność portwela
<winter> na mtgo jest jak w realu bo jest płatny
<Admc> dobra, nie chcę się kłócić bo od rana próbuję coś narysować
<Dreadlish> no to nie rysuj
<Admc> na razie podłączyłem tablet do usb
<winter> nikt tu się nie kłuci
<kevinek> winter lacze sie z toba w bulu
<Dreadlish> a ja w bulu i nadzieji
<winter> patałachy
<winter> :->
<Admc> wiecie jak fajnie się gra w mario na trackballu
<Admc> poziom trudności super hard
<Admc> :D
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Dreadlish> trackpoint ftw
<Admc> dziś rano grałem na telefonie w stare gierki z pegasusa
<Admc> właśnie na trackballu
<Admc> ale w eliminator boat nawet da się grać
<Dreadlish> ja grałem w icytowera myszą
<Admc> da się w ogóle czy musiałeś jakiś program co emuluje klawiaturę/joypad zainstalować?
<DarkWolf448> A co jest na tapecie :) ?
<kklimonda> Admc: Gtk+ ma znacznie lepszy support dla linuksowych technologii
<Admc> kklimonda, ta ale na windowsie gtk to parodia
<kklimonda> Admc: to żaden argument
<Admc> więc jak chce się coś pisać na wiele platform to lepsze jest qt
<kklimonda> Admc: tak - będzie wszędzie wyglądać równie nie na miejscu :)
<Admc> :D
<Admc> nie no
<TheNumb> kklimonda: tak samo jak gtk. W tym wypadku to nie jest argument.
<Admc> skype i kadu wyglądają dobrze
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie, Gtk+ jest przedewszystkim toolkitem pisanym dla Linuksa
<kklimonda> Admc: ale nie natywnie
<Psotnick> GG10 jest chyba w QT
<kklimonda> tak samo na OSX Qt wygląda znośnie, ale nie natywnie.
<kklimonda> i na Linuksie tak samo
<TheNumb> kklimonda: za to gtk na OSX wygląda tragicznie.
<Admc> najgorzej to wyląda libre/openoffice
<Admc> wygląda*
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale Gtk+ jest rozwijane przede wszystkim dla Linuksa.
<Admc> tylko na windowsie wygląda znoście
<Admc> znośnie*
<kklimonda> są dwa rodzaje aplikacji jakie się pisze - soft in-house/na zamówienie który może wyglądać brzydko i archaicznie - wtedy Gtk+ tak samo jak Qt się nadaje
<kklimonda> albo aplikacje dla end userów które mają wyglądać i zachowywać się natywnie - wtedy ani Qt ani Gtk+ się nie nadają.
<kklimonda> (chyba, że Gtk+ dla Linuksa ale kto pisze soft dla Linuksa poza idealistami)
<kklimonda> ogólnie, jak pisze się dla linuksa, to Gtk+ niewiele odstępuje Qt, a dostarcza pełniejszego API - dlatego przeważająca ilość aplikacji korzysta z Gtk+
<Admc> to czego używają natywne aplikację dla gnome? Zawsze myślałem, że gtk
<kklimonda> Admc: gnome piszą idealiści, KDE też, i 99% desktopowego softu.
<Admc> btw. to Małysz skakał wczoraj czy nie?
<kklimonda> no idea
<Admc> bo czekałem ale mi się znudziło i poszedłem na kompa
<Enlik> Dlaczego na Windowsie Gtk+ to parodia?
<bazej> caly czas ten sam problem laptop nie uruchamia sie ponwnie wylacza sie ekran dioda sie swieci i nicc prosze o pomoc
<bazej> ubuntu 10.10:(:(:(:(
<Admc> Enlik, programy w gtk mulą i wyglądają bardzo kiepsko na windowsie
<kklimonda> Enlik: bo brzydko wygląda, ma błędy, i nie jest zbyt ważnym celem deweloperów
<Admc> używałem gimpa i gedita to widać, zwłaszcza ikonki nie przypominają tych windowsowych
<ari-tczew> ktora godzina teraz jest?
<Enlik> Wygląda w miarę znośnie, ale nie tak jak inne
<TheNumb> kklimonda: to po co klepią porty na siłę?
<Enlik> Przynajmniej działa, tyle dobrego
<kklimonda> TheNumb: bo to OS, jak ktoś ma potrzebę, to klepie
<Enlik> ari-tczew: 16:07
<Admc> gdyby nie port na windows o gimpie nikt by nie słyszał
<ari-tczew> Enlik: thnx
<kklimonda> TheNumb: Gtk+ nadaje się do pisania aplikacji dla Windowsa. Po prostu średnio wygląda. Ale wiele aplikacji nie musi ładnie wyglądać.
<Admc> zawsze jak oglądam jakieś tutoriale do gimpa to zawsze screeny są z windowsa
<Enlik> Wygląd to rzecz drugorzędna w sumie
<Enlik> Chyba że ktoś jest marudą, a niestety użytkownicy bywają
<Admc> chyba jeszcze nie widziałem tutoriala któryby był robiony na linuxie
<TheNumb> Admc: A ja oglądałem podcasta gdzie autor pokazywał wszystko na buntu :P
<Admc> generalnie wśród artystów amatorów takich jak ja króluje paint tool sai i photoshop
<Admc> zazwyczaj pirackie
<kklimonda> kurde, fajnie nawet moonlight odtwarza programy z tvp.pl tylko jakoś dziwna jakość.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: pikseloza, co nie?
<kklimonda> Admc: Adobe się to opłaca.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no
<TheNumb> kklimonda: od roku nie poprawili kodeków... gdybym tylko lepiej umiał kodzić ;f
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ja mam kodeki od Microsoftu
<Admc> kklimonda, niestety wyrobili sobie markę i tak to teraz jest
 * Enlik próbował Moonlighta jakieś parę mies. temu, zobaczył, że nic nie działa i odinstalował. ;)
<kklimonda> Enlik: no teraz jak się ściągnie alphę 4 to co nieco działa
<Admc> Enlik, nic? u mnie większość działa
<Admc> tylko te nieszczęsne DRM
<Enlik> Admc: popatrzylem tu i tam i niezbyt
<Admc> na cholerę komu to
<TheNumb> Mało jest stron które korzystają z tego badziewia. Jeszcze większy syf niż flash.
<Admc> pirat i tak spiraci a uczciwemu użytkownik się tylko utrudnia
<Admc> flash ostatnio działa całkiem dobrze
<Enlik> No, w kolejne flashopodobne coś
<kklimonda> TheNumb: e tam - silverlight jest lepszy od flasha technicznie
<kklimonda> jedynie nie ma portu na Linuksa od MS
<Admc> nie wiem jak to zrobili ale filmy HD działają mi płynnie na pełnym ekranie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: z tym to akurat się zgodzę. Trochę się bawiłem.
<Admc> na youtube
<TheNumb> kklimonda: pewnie, bo OSX ma więce % na rynku.
<TheNumb> więcej*
<Admc> a nie mam karty nvidii
<Admc> pewnie dlatego że google przeszło na webM
<Enlik> W tym dużo wiececj w USiA, gdzie ludzie są chyba bardziej skłonni płacić
<Admc> gdyby mac kosztował tyle samo co PC to bym kupił
<Enlik> Tzn. płacić za od-DRM-owanie, ,że tak powiem
<Admc> ale z takimi cenami to niech spadają
<kklimonda> Enlik: w USA nikomu się nie opłaca płacić za zdejmowanie drm
<Enlik> kklimonda: to ameryka, tam bogaci ludzie, ich stać
 * Enlik hides
<Enlik> W dodatku odmóżdżanie „antypirackie” robi swoje
<kklimonda> Enlik: no stać ich, więc po co mają drm zdejmować?
<TheNumb> Admc: e tam, nie jest źle. Ja zbieram jużod roku na makabuka... może w tym roku dociułam do końca.
<Admc> TheNumb, za cenę macbooka kupiłbyś pierdyliard razy lepszego laptopa
<Enlik> kklimonda: tzn. chodzilo mi o kupno licencji na ogladanie materiałów, tego typu rzeczy
<Admc> panowie, jaka teraz karta nvidii jest dobra i nie za droga?
<Enlik> A nie na zdejmowanie na wlasna reke zabezpieczen - źle się wyrazilem
<kklimonda> Enlik: no - kupienie jakiegoś serialu, czy filmu, to nie jest dla nich wydatek.
<Admc> bo ostatnio jak się tym interesowałem to było 8600 GT, tak z 2 lata temu
<TheNumb> Admc: z windowsem. A potem stawiać Linuksa który mi nie do końca pasuje, bo paru rzeczy mi brakuje.
<wlosio> Jakie to  rzeczy ci brakuje w Pingwinie?
<Admc> TheNumb, zawsze jest osx-x86 jak chcesz koniecznie mac osx
<Admc> mi brakuje tylko kilku programów
<Enlik> Admc: chce, to niech sobie kupi legalnego
<TheNumb> Admc: piracić nie mam zamiaru... No i za dużo zabawy z kextami.
<kklimonda> Mac OSX nie ma sensu jeżeli zaczynasz się bawić w piraty i grzebanie w systemie.
<kklimonda> większość z przyjemności z Mac OSX daje to, że tam wszystko działa.
<kklimonda> jak ma coś nie działać to równie dobrze można Ubuntu
<TheNumb> kklimonda: i to jest to, czego szukam.
<Admc> ale generalnie to czego mi brakuje działa pod wine
<tar-gz> Admc: ten osxf86 jest legalny?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nie
<Admc> tar-gz, nie
<Barthalion> tar-gz: Tak jak kradziony samochód
<wlosio> Admc, dokładnie ;)
<kklimonda> w Polsce jest
<kklimonda> system kupujesz w sklepie
<kklimonda> a potem możesz z nim robić co chcesz
<Admc> TheNumb, jak kupisz odpowiedni sprzęt to ci linux będzie działał dobrze
<Admc> tak samo jest z macami
<kklimonda> Admc: tylko linuksowemu "dobrze" jeszcze brakuje do makowego "dobrze"
<tar-gz> Admc: ja mam stary sprzęt, a linuch śmiga jak oszalały.
<wlosio> tyle że MacOS nie wiele sprzetu obsługuje
<TheNumb> kklimonda: tak, ale kłóci się z licencją appli. Dla mnie to nie jest legalne.
<shiira> ew kupno efi-x
<Admc> na mac osx większość aplikacji jest płatna
<Admc> już wolę linuxa, tam wszystko mam za darmo
<wlosio> Dokładnie
<Enlik> I niektore rozwiazania linuksowe sa bardzo wygodne.
<wlosio> zamiasta dawać 500-600zł za MS'a wole dać np. w niowy dysk twardy czy ramy
<Admc> wlosio, dokładnie
<wlosio> i mamy podwójny zysk ;],mamy system i mamy dysl ;d
<wlosio> dysk*
<wlosio> i to orgylnany system ;]
<wlosio> właśnie kupiłem nowy dysk , SATA 650GB ;] ( 200zł) i dołożyłem ramów 4gb(90zł DDR3 1600)
<Enlik> Ordynarny system!
<wlosio> a tak bym nie miał nowego sprzęta :P
<sysek> hm
<TheNumb> Admc: daj przykład aplikacji która nie ma darmowego odpowiednika na OSX.
<wlosio> Po co mam wydać kolejne 200-300zł na MS Office ,jak mogę użyć Google Docs? ;] i dokument wszedzie otworze.
<TheNumb> wlosio: o ile masz tam internet ;-)
<Enlik> Cóż, software ma też jakąś wartość (darmowe też, z tym że jest darmowe), i jak się ma ogr. budżet to trzeba wybierać
<wlosio> TheNumb,  teraz net wszędzie jest
<wlosio> chodźby te 64kbps :P
<Enlik> wlosio: a w Egipcie nie było!
<Enlik> :E
<TheNumb> wlosio: mówię o publicznym wifi.
<kklimonda> ale jakie 500-600zł za windowsa?
<wlosio> TheNumb, u mnie jest duzo publików wifi
<wlosio> 1-4mbps :)
<wlosio> najgorszy jaki miałem to 1mbps :)
<wlosio> chodząc z Notebookiem po mieście
<kklimonda> win7 home pro oem za 300zł chyba chodzi
<winter> oem
<wlosio> ta... wymienisz procka i system do kosza
<winter> oem to na laptopy ewentualnie
<wlosio> home pro to badziew.. niema trybu xp nawet ;)
<winter> nie na blaszaki
<Enlik> I pewnie ogr. liczba osob mogacych korzystac z systemu
<wlosio> w ogóle Win 7 ssie sporo ramu
<kklimonda> winter: czemu nie? dla 90% ludzi wystarcza
<winter> no nie dla mnie
<wlosio> ja wywaliłem Win 7, bo obciązałm mi strasznie system
<wlosio> potem wróćiłem na Windows Xp... a teraz na pingwina ;]
<kklimonda> winter: a co, zmieniasz co chwila komputer?
<Admc> TheNumb, http://fun.noshit.pl/DIR-2011.02.24/fnp-15.jpg
<kklimonda> Enlik: w home premium nie brakuje nic czego byś żałował w domu.
<winter> kklimonda: nie ale czasami coś chciałbym wymienić
<kklimonda> winter: no to czasem coś wymienić możesz
<Admc> Mój brat dalej używa Windows XP, bo lubi grać w starsze gry które za chiny nie pójdą na Vista/7
<winter> obudowę chociażby a tam naklejka musi być
<kklimonda> winter: nie musi być
<winter> no jak naklejkę musissz mieć
<winter> pracowałem w sklepie komputerowym i wiem, że to konieczność
<Admc> heh
<wlosio> dla mnie Linux jest idealnym systemem , brakuje mi jedynie pudełek z napisem " Games for Linux"
<winter> każdy oemowy windows ma naklejką którą trzeba było przykleić na kompa
<wlosio> Nie koniecznie
<wlosio> winter
<Admc> przypomniało mi się jak z mojej starej szkoły ukradli nalepkę z windowsa i ram z kompa
<wlosio> Delle dawają system i naklejka jest na ksiązeczce
<winter> koniecznie inaczej jest nielegal
<Admc> ta klasa co miała wtedy informatykę to miała przesrane
<wlosio> w takim razie Windows sprzedaje w polsce Windows Media Center nie legalnie i Dele sprzedawane są nie legalne.
<winter> możliwe, że mżna na dowolnej części kompa przykl;eić a książeczka uważana jest za podzespół
<wlosio> bo każdy dell jaki mam .. ma naklejke na książeczce z napisem " nie odkrejąc , grozi zerwaniem "
<Admc> oczywiście nikt się nie przyznał i klasa musiała zrobić zrzutkę na licencję windowsa i ram
<wlosio> a na Windows Media Center, też jest naklejka na książecce
<wlosio> a co z Windows Server 2003? wydanie pudełkowe Kumputer Świat?
<winter> mi kazali na każdego lapka przyklejać od spodu koniec i kropka
<winter> bo jak nie to wpierdol :->
<wlosio> moga mi skoczyć , nie bd zrywał z książeczki by sie potargało by pierdolce miały na lapku... lol ich
<Admc> dobra, ja spadam
<Admc> miłego dnia życzę
<Admc> :)
<winter> ciekawe jakim bloatem z kolei będzie win8
<winter> Admc: o/
<winter> czy już bez 4gb ramu będzie nieużywalny
<wlosio> pewnie tak
<wlosio> Win 7 zabiera 25-40% ramu wiec.... :P nie wiem jak windows 8
<winter> 25-40% z ilu
<wlosio> 4gb .... mnie tyle żarł po zainstalowanie Sterów + łatki
<wlosio> po boocie..
<wlosio> 3,1/4gb.. średnio tyle miałem po doprowadzenia do stanu używalności....
<wlosio> temu nie wiem ile win 8 będzie ssał
<wlosio> 2,6-3,1gb
<wlosio> a ciekawe jest to
<wlosio> że kumpel ba bardziej zasyfiony komp
<wlosio> ma 512 ram ,a windows 7 żre mu ~316 ram
<BlessJah> plik wymiany
<wlosio> a mnie wpier.... prawei 50% ramu a nawet nie raz więcej
<BlessJah> wlosio: mi freebsd tez tak żre, jest zupełnie inna polityka
<wlosio> bsd to co innego xD
<BlessJah> wlosio: ram nie jest zwalniany dopóki nie ma takiej potrzeby
<BlessJah> może MS też tak zaczął robić?
<BlessJah> wolny ram sie w sumie marnuje
<BlessJah> chyba ze przewidujemy gwaltowne wzrosty zapotrzebowania
<wlosio> mam dedyka z fbsd i dedyk ma 16gb ram.... i zajebane jest 9gb średnio... -.- xD
<wlosio> sorki za przekleństwa jesli kogoś to pali po oczach
<BlessJah> najwyzej kicka dostaniesz
<kklimonda> nie przepraszaj, po prostu nie przeklinaj
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> Teraz Ubuntu mi je :
<wlosio> 1,4gb / 7,9gb . Swap : 4,0kb z 7,6
<wlosio> to nie jest wiele ;p
<wlosio> przy gnome i compiz :P
<sysek> oO
<kklimonda> mi je teraz ponad 3GB
<wlosio> wo.. ;P
<termi> orientuje sie ktos czy icq idzie na ubuntu?
<kklimonda> więc ogólnie porównywanie ile zużywa system nie ma większego sensu.
<sysek> a mi system zjada tylko 210mb
<sysek> :D
<wlosio> sysek, co to za środowisko masz?
<sysek> openbox
<mati75> sysek: u mnie idzie 1,24 GB
<sysek> bez chrome zajmuje jakies ~150mb
<termi> chyba nie ma icq na linuxa jak tak patrze
<bastetmilo> termi: jest wtyczka do icq do pigdina
<termi> wiem
<termi> ale ciekawe bo jest na adroida icq oczywiscie mobile :)
<termi> kufa mogli by robic na tego linuxa te jeb programy
<termi> :)
<^krzyshtof> termi: jest icq na linuxa.
<termi> daj namiar :)
<^krzyshtof> apt-cache search licq
<termi> kur zeby windows mi tak szybko startowal :)
<qermit> termi: ja daje wstrzymanie do ramu
<wlosio> :D
<wlosio> a Gates padoł  kiedyś : Nigdy nie będzie potrzebne więcej niż 500kb do uruchomienia systemu...
<termi> hehe
<termi> czesc qermit :)
<kklimonda> winter: nigdy tak nie powiedział
<wlosio> a tu jakies ARMy inne pierdoły co mają po 120gb ram... o.O...
<winter> eh
<winter> przestan tabfailować
<kklimonda> wlosio: ^
<wlosio> co kklimonda: ? ^
<winter> ↑
<kklimonda> wlosio: Gates nigdy nie powiedział, że wystarczyć wszystkim powinno 640KB (albo 500)
<wlosio> ale mówił że nie będzie porzebne więcej niż tyle ;d
<kklimonda> nie mówił
<termi> icq działa :)
<wlosio> to chyba omamy miałem to co zapisane...\
<termi> dzieki ^krzyshtof
<kklimonda> wlosio: w internecie różne rzeczy można przeczytać
<kklimonda> winter: tabfailuję bo quassel ma jakieś dziwne dopełnianie
<winter> ^^
<qermit> termi: 6 termi
<termi> tylko 420 ramu zzera mi ubu :)
<^krzyshtof> termi: np
<qermit> winter: nikt nie jest nieomylny
<winter> zgadza się
<winter> i całe szczęście
<winter> albo i nie
<qermit> swoją drogą na 640kb można całkiem dużo zmieścić
<winter> anyways
<winter> idę zajarać
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> Bry
<termi> ile ramu dac w virtualbox na widnows ?
<Diabelko> xp?
<termi> ta
<Diabelko> on nawet na 256 chodzi bez problemu
<Diabelko> 512 styknie na pewno
<termi> dalem 1Gb
<Diabelko> 1GB to ja na 7 daję :p
<termi> ehe
<termi> hehe
<termi> :)
<termi> no kuj tam juz dalem to pitole
<termi> teraz mi robi dysk
<termi> :)
 * kevinek is np: Promise and The Monster - Sheets
<wlosio> tam gdzie są automatycznie montowane partycje to /etc/fstab?
<BlessJah> i tak i nie
<BlessJah> ale to o co ci chodzi siedzi wlasnie w /etc/fstab
<CzlowieczaQ> jak wejde na kurnik, to mi nowego firefoxa crashuje
<wlosio> czemu i tak i nie ?
<wlosio> #Inne dyski
<wlosio> /dev/sda1 /media/Pierdoły ext4 defaults 0 0
<wlosio> /dev/sdd1 /media/Zabawki ext4 defaults 0 0
<wlosio> i git ;]
<wlosio> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<wlosio> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdd1 on /media/Zabawki
<wlosio> ale kwas
<wlosio> jak montować spod konsoli dyski?
<BlessJah> mount?
<BlessJah> sprawdz man fstab
<wlosio> mount /dev/sdx /media/Zabawki?
<BlessJah> tak
<wlosio> ok .. bo inaczje montuje się iso.. wiec.. :P z tąd te pytanie
<BlessJah> przy czym sdxy
<BlessJah> sda1, sdb3 etc
<BlessJah> bo rzadko sie zdarza zeby partycja byla calym dyskiem
<BlessJah> wlosio: man fstab, i szukaj user
<BlessJah> wlosio: jest chcesz montowac bez sudo
<wlosio> chodzi o to że tylko jeden dysk zawsze o to pyta
<wlosio> tzn tylko ten dysk chce przez sudo... reszta nie .. moze to przez to pierw dodałem do fstaba
<wlosio> bo wcześniejszy pierw zamontowałem ,a potem do fstaba dodałem
<yanek1988> raz raz raz próba mikrofonu ;)
<wlosio> halo halo franku ... halo halo mietku.... łe.. nie działa :P
<wlosio> a jak sprawdzić gdzie jest płyta dvd w /dev/ ? np. dvd0 czy jakoś tak :P
<BlessJah> ls /dev i zgadujesz
<wlosio> yhym
<BlessJah> ubuntu samo powinno ci montowac
<wlosio> wiem
<BlessJah> w nautilusie klikasz i ci montuje
<wlosio> ale on montuje gdzie chce ;P
<wlosio>   /media/Disk_1
<wlosio> a ja chce  do /cdrom
<wlosio> ]
<BlessJah> szukaj w ustawieniach
<wlosio> ustawienia czego?.....
<BlessJah> montowania
<wlosio> są takie?
<BlessJah> powinny byc, nie mam ubuntu
<wlosio> raczej ustawień montowań nie mam ... bleeeee
<wlosio> ale w Monitor systemu widze że " /dev/sr1" ..... ale co sr1 wspólnego z cd/dvd rom....
<winter> wlosio: zamontuj i wpisz 'mount' w terminalu
<wlosio> /dev/sr1 on /media/Disk_1 type udf
<BlessJah> ja mam /dev/sr0 i /dev/sg0
<wlosio> nie chce montować 2x.. bo potem są jaja... jak odmontować z /media/nazwa Płytki?
<wlosio> unmount focha robi :P
<BlessJah> wklep w konsoli mount
<BlessJah> on ci pokaze wszystkie zamontowane urzadzenia
<wlosio> wiem .. ale chce odmontowac teraz go ... by montowac gdzieś indziej... :P
<wlosio> czy z napędu dvd nie odmontuje się?
<wlosio> ok nie ważne..
<yanek1988> ;)
<wlosio> sudo unmount /media/MW_1
<wlosio>  potem
<wlosio> sudo mount /dev/sr1 /crom
<wlosio> i pojawi sie napisz że nośnik jest zabespiezpieczony i tylko do oczytu.
<winter> normalne
<wlosio> noo i i insyaluje juz sobie p
<wlosio> instaluje
<wlosio> chodzi o to że z  MW_1 jak zainstaluje , to potem ścierzka się zmieni i jest MW_2 ( 2gi krążek) i nie chce instalowac, bo widzie katalog MW_1 jaki głowny....:P
<wlosio> mam nadzieje że wytłumaczyłem łapotologicznie
<wlosio> Chuba sobie zrobie bloga o ubuntu xD
<Psotnick> sobie zrób, może nawet wylądujesz w zakładkach ;D
<Scorpion_on> как открыть запароленый ppt файл в ООо lub LibreOffice ?
<Psotnick> aha
<Barthalion> wlosio: protip ln
<Scorpion_on> jak otworzyć pliku chronionego hasłem ppt na OOo lub LibreOffice
<Barthalion> wlosio: I błagam, scieŻka
<Barthalion> Scorpion_on: Wpisać hasło
<wlosio> przepraszam , ścieżka ;P... ale tu nie działają słowniki Firefoksa , zawsze mnie  opierniczał :P
<Scorpion_on> OOo pisze, że nie obsługuje otwierania plików zaparolenyh
<Scorpion_on> plików z haslom
<Barthalion> No to nie ma rady, spróbuj ewentualnie Powerpoint viewera pod Wine
<sysek> pałerpoint
<TheNumb> Scorpion_on: zaparoco?
<Scorpion_on> TheNumb, co?))
<TheNumb> Scorpion_on: 'zaparolenyh'
<Scorpion_on> bez Wine nie?
<Scorpion_on> TheNumb, z hasłom
<sysek> kurcze
<Scorpion_on> nie chce instalować wine....
<sysek> chcesz
<sysek> ono Cie potrzebuje
<TheNumb> Scorpion_on: But you have to, there's no other way. Download Powerpoint viewer and install it using wine.
<Scorpion_on> TheNumb, Rozumiem, bardziej polski niż angielski ))
<TheNumb> Scorpion_on: ok... Musisz zainstalować WINE, inaczej się chyba nie da.
<^krzyshtof> Scorpion_on: zainstaluj wine, w czymkolwiek ma Ci to pomoc.
<Scorpion_on> wine beta lun wine prosto?
<Scorpion_on> lub*
<Scorpion_on> będe instalować beta
<Scorpion_on> dzęnki)
<kevinek> dzienki?
<Nerihsa> dzięnki
<winter> :-D
<kevinek> winter sie smieje, a sam byki wali
<winter> ale nie takie :-D
<wlosio> @wlosio:~$ sudo umount /cdrom
<wlosio> umount: /cdrom: device is busy.
<wlosio>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<wlosio>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<wlosio> no jaki pech!
<wlosio> da sie na siłę odmontować?
<sysek> gnome-eject
<BlessJah> lsof najpierw
<BlessJah> bo mozliwe ze siedzisz na ktoryms z shelli w tym katalogu
<wlosio> nie siedze w /cdrom
<^krzyshtof> ale cos siedzi xD
<wlosio> w lsof nie znalazło cdrom.... wiec nic nie siedzi... ew. Wine czyta katalog cdrom... bo instaluje z tamtąd MW2 ;)
<wlosio> stamtąd
<winter> namierz proces i ubij
<Nerihsa> umount -f
<winter> a jak nie to nie to wracaj na winde tam takich cyrków nie ma
<^krzyshtof> nie ubijaj bo przestanie Ci instalowac mw2 xD
<winter> to on chce odmontować podczas instalacji
<winter> ?
<winter> idę od was
<^krzyshtof> hehe
 * sysek spiewa hymn ZSRR
<wlosio> winter... tylko gorsze cyrki ....
<_grabarz_> witam
 * kevinek tanczy
<kevinek> czesc grappas
<kevinek> _grabarz_:
<_grabarz_> czy może ktoś ocenić mój pulpit?
<sysek> dawaj
<sysek> ja lubie oceniac
<wlosio> umount -f nic nie daje... ale wał ! ;(
<_grabarz_> http://i53.tinypic.com/xcizyu.png
<sysek> trollface
<sysek> ;D
<sysek> _grabarz_: naffet naffet
<_grabarz_> nie mogłem znaleźć fajnych cycków, więc dałem to
<bastetmilo1> _grabarz_: brzydka tapeta...
<_grabarz_> nie mogę tylko znaleźć jakiegoś dobrego .conkyrc
<wlosio> nom
<wlosio> brzydka
<tar-gz> brzydki pulpit
<sysek> czemu. taka najs
<sysek> gejowatka
<sysek> ale najs
<wlosio> a chcecie moją zobaczeć?
<sysek> D:
<_grabarz_> taka Makowa :D
<Psotnick> _grabarz_: toż ja mam ładniejszego ołpenboxa ;D
<sysek> _grabarz_: do Maca to daleko ;)
<wlosio> tzn chcecie mój pulpit zobaczeć?
<_grabarz_> a ja mam ładniejszy terminal
<_grabarz_> tak, chcemy :)
<wlosio> nie prawda... ja mam ładniejszy!:D
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img16/obrazki/hm5422_screenshot2.png    <--- poczuj potege fluxboxa
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img16/obrazki/nm3688_screenshot1.png
<_grabarz_> ładnie!
<_grabarz_> wyślesz config Conky'ego?
<gjm> tar-gz: nieźle
<tar-gz> gjm: wiem, ale to stare
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/lol.png
<BlessJah> tar-gz: wyslij linkdo mapy z pulpitu
<gjm> sysek: tint2 taki standardowy troche
<sysek> gjm: bo mi sie nie chce tym bawic ;)
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/yi2687_2011-01-10-221419_1024x768_scrot.png tu masz openboksa
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ej4tvb> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/qk8803_2011-01-10-221358_1024x768_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4lxq5v5> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<wlosio> uploading No dobra
<wlosio> No dobra
<wlosio> wieć , poznaj mój pulpit : http://oi54.tinypic.com/2rm5qpd.jpg
<sysek> fuuu ikonki
<wlosio> ;P
<wlosio> Lubie mieć wszystko na wierzchu
<tar-gz> http://workshop.ghost1227.com/category/obdesktops/   <-- tu kolo fajne themy tworzy
<Barthalion> box-look.org
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/w/q4n/
<gjm> tu mój openbox
<Barthalion> Nie wiem co to za filozofia pobrać program i wyklikać kolory
<sysek> Barthalion: po prostu, mi sie nie chce
<firemark> gjm: kurde ładny :D
<sysek> poza tym
<sysek> mam ciekawsze zajecia
<gjm> firemark: wiem :)
<BlessJah> gjm: minimalizm...
<Psotnick> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19372146/2011-03-27-19%3A08_scrot.png
<tar-gz> gjm: masz gnome-panel czy gnome/openbox ?
<firemark> gjm: twój styl?
<Psotnick> mój pulpit ;)
<gjm> tar-gz: gnome/openbox
<sysek> Psotnick: najs
<gjm> tar-gz: postawie debiana to będzie tint2
<gjm> firemark: nie, modern z box-look.org
<tar-gz> ostatnio mi lxde podchodzi.
<kevinek> a to moj skromny :P http://wstaw.org/w/q4o/
<gjm> Psotnick: toporny ten conky
<Psotnick> gjm: Chyba TY ;D
<gjm> kevinek: widziałeś ciemną wersję faenza icons?
<gjm> Psotnick: probably
<tar-gz> gjm: http://workshop.ghost1227.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/8BitGaming.png
<kevinek> gjm: nie wiem xD
<Psotnick> z resztą o gustach się nie dyskutuje ;)
<kevinek> Psotnick: o gustach sie jak najbardziej dyskutuje
<kevinek> ;]
<gjm> kevinek: polecam
<gjm> zaraz pokaże
<wlosio> systek
<wlosio> pokaż swój
<wlosio> ;]\
<wlosio> sysek
<sysek> przeciez pokazalem
<kevinek> gjm: chyba mam dark
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/lol.png
<kevinek> ale na pasku by zle wygladalo
<^krzyshtof> to nie sa fajne pulpity tylko niezle tapety xD
<kevinek> ale pokaz
<gjm> kevinek: a co masz? gnome-panel?
<kevinek> tak
<tar-gz> kevinek: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubo+Icons+Theme?content=122078
<gjm> to polecam dockbarx
<univac> potrzena wam szkola ;]
<Psotnick> mi tam mój pulpit się podoba i wasze zdanie właściwie mnie nie obchodzi ;) tyle mam do powiedzenia, dziękuję, dobranoc!
<sysek> univac: jutro mam dopiero :o
<tar-gz> gjm: to dockbarx potrzebny jest compiz?
<Psotnick> tar-gz: fajna ikonka firewalla(firestartera chyba)
<univac> http://img801.imageshack.us/f/current3.png/
<gjm> tar-gz: nie
<gjm> kevinek: http://wstaw.org/w/q4p/
<tar-gz> bu nie ma tego  w repo ubuntu
<wlosio> sysek ... urzekłeś mnie :P
<sysek> wtf?
<univac> http://img64.imageshack.us/i/46786081.png/
<BlessJah> wpisujcie miasta!
<Psotnick> gjm: jak wyłączę FF'a to mój cały system zajmuje mniej ramu niż twoje gnome ;)
<gjm> Psotnick: ile?
<gjm> ~250MB
<gjm> mam 3GB
<gjm> bez przesady
<gjm> tar-gz: spróbuj ppasearch
<wlosio> ja jak nie mam nic odpalone (czysto po zalogowaniu) żre mi jakieś 900mb-1,1gb
<gjm> łot?
<Psotnick> gjm: 196
<wlosio> aja używam  gnoma. ;P
<gjm> wlosio: ja mam z fajerfoxem, transmission itd. 519
<Diabelko> ja używam ałero
<_grabarz_> tar-gz, wyślesz .conkyrc?
<tar-gz> na forum ubuntu jest
<wlosio> gjm, co używasz?
<gjm> wlosio: gnome/openbox
<_grabarz_> tar-gz, wyślesz sznurek?
<wlosio> że tak mało
<wlosio> aaa
<kevinek> niech ktos napisze moj nick xD
<_grabarz_> kevinek
<kevinek> fak
<_grabarz_> ...?
<gjm> wlosio: polecam
<gjm> compiz ssie
<kevinek> nicos mi sie zwalilo i mi nie pokazuje
<gjm> cairo-compmgr rlz
<kevinek> hilights
<Admc> witam
<wlosio> gjm, open boxa? , no moge obadać to środowisko P
<_grabarz_> czy Debian jest szybszy od Ubuntu?
<Diabelko> to menago okien
<gjm> _grabarz_: ofc
<wlosio> system niema znaczenia , tylko menager okien P
<Diabelko> ma
<Psotnick> mi tam się Debian włączał dłyżej niż Ubuntu, ale co ja tam wiem ;D
<gjm> wlosio: a konfiguracja?
<tar-gz> _grabarz_: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=51920&start=140 <--  pierwszy post
<wlosio> gjm: moge okroić ubu do  configu Debca , jaki problem
<_grabarz_> dziękuję bardzo :)
<wlosio> tylko czy w tedy ma to sens...
<_grabarz_> bywajcie
<Psotnick> mam tą tapetkę ;D
<kevinek> bywaj
<BlessJah> ej, ej
<BlessJah> ktora mamy wersje unity najnowszą?
<Psotnick> gjm: a co do conky'iego to muszę mu jeszcze mocp'a dopisać, ale jakoś fajnie, bo ten co jest by default miga strasznie całym conky
<gjm> używał ktoś na windzie Samurize?
<gjm> to by było to
<sysek> gjm: ja uzywalem
<BlessJah> próbowałem
<BlessJah> byłem bliski seppuku
<gjm> mi się podobało
<Psotnick> znajomy miał bardzo fajny config tego ;D
<BlessJah> niech ktoś podejrzy jaka najnowsza wersja unity stoi w repo czy w gicie
<gjm> unity?
<gjm> nie słyszałem ;p
<BlessJah> unity
<BlessJah> toto nowe zamiast gnome
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zajrzyj na http://code.launchpad.net/unity/ i będziesz wiedział
<BlessJah> w ubuntu 11.04 ma juz byc
<gjm> oj wiem
<gjm> nie próbowałem
<gjm> słyszałem ze defaultowo?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja trafilem na http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<BlessJah> gjm: tak z kolei ja slyszalem
<kklimonda>  BlessJaho i tam są wszystkie linki
<kklimonda> BlessJah: na http://launchpad.net/unity i na http://code.launchpad.net/unity masz wszystko
<BlessJah> [release] 0.1.43 coś koło tego, mam rację?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> aur/unity 3.4.4-1 (Out of Date) (9) Ubuntu's new desktop interface
<BlessJah> bo coś mi się nie zgadza
<kklimonda> 3.6.x jest ostatnie
<sysek> llol?
<kklimonda> nie wiem jaki x teraz
<BlessJah> kklimonda: 3.6.x? wersja 3?
<sysek> wlozylem kabel i komp sie resetnal
<BlessJah> a to już wyszło z alfy/bety?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wersjonowanie projektu nie ma wiele wspólnego z jego statusem
<BlessJah> mimo wszystko się dziwię
<BlessJah> przyjęło się że stabilne zaczynają sie od 1.x, a 0.x to developmnet/alfa/beta/rc
<kklimonda> nie wiem dlaczego 3 ale reszta zależy od milestonów i tygodni (jedno wydanie na tydzień)
<kklimonda> jedno podbicie dostała wersja bo przepisali całość z muttera na compiza
<s_h> czesc. ma ktos tez problem z firestarterem po najnowszym update ?
<s_h> zjebany jest, nie chce sie podniesc w ogole ze smiesznymi bledami
<kklimonda> to wklej gdzieś błędy
<kklimonda> może ktoś będzie je znał
<s_h> juz, chwilka
<s_h>  * Starting the Firestarter firewall...                                                                                                     (null): error fetching interface information: Device not found
<s_h> oczywiscie urzadzenie jest gotowe i ifconfig pokazuje ze skonfigurowane
<s_h> (chodzi o ppp0)
<s_h> przed updatem wszystko banglalo
<Psotnick> http://allegro.pl/stacja-dok-do-hdd-3-5-2-5-unitek-czytnik-w-wa-i1525953046.html Ma ktoś coś takiego, albo może mi powiedzieć czy to działa w miarę szybko?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6fku9cw> (at allegro.pl)
<foreste> ja tam pogral  coda 4 xd
<DarkWolf448> Hej :)
<kevinek> czesc
<DarkWolf448> Mam problem :)
<foreste> ide pokopac fife 09 xd
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: podejrzewamy ze nie przychodziłbyś, gdybyś nie miał
<DarkWolf448> Forum Ubuntu jest teraz niedostępne, w związku z tym, mógłby mi ktoś podać link do polskiego języka do FF 4.0 w *.xpi :)
<MRLX> DarkWolf448: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/pl.xpi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4e6eo8m> (at releases.mozilla.org)
<DarkWolf448> @BlessJah: Ja tutaj zawsze jestem żeby pogadać i jak mi się uda - pomóc :D
<DarkWolf448> @Przekliniak: Wielkie dzięki :)
<Psotnick> <supermegaultraepicfacepalm>
<BlessJah> Psotnick: cśśś
<DarkWolf448> XD
<BlessJah> on jeszcze nie wie
<Psotnick> ok ;)
<Psotnick> BlessJah: ale o czym ;)?
<DarkWolf448> Czego nie wie ^^ ?
<Psotnick> a nic, tak sobie żartujemy z BlessJah
<DarkWolf448> @MRLX: Również dzięki, nie zauważyłem ;)
<BlessJah> Psotnick: spokojnie, postarajmy sie wytrzymac
<DarkWolf448> Kurcze, na jedynym-słusznym-systemie miałem ustawione pokazywanie opcji formatowania tekstu w XChat obok pola wiadomości. Tutaj nie mogę tego znaleźć :D
<Admc> DarkWolf448, a xchat na windowsa nie jest przypadkiem płatny?
<DarkWolf448> Nie
<DarkWolf448> Darmowy jest
<Tyczek> Zależy jaka kompilacja.
<Tyczek> Oficjalna płatna. Nieoficjalna darmowa.
<serverius> witam
<serverius> szybkie pytanko
<serverius> gdzie dokonać edycjii grub linijki root=dev/sda itd
<serverius> grub2
<Admc> /etc/grub.d
<Admc> w tym folderze są pliki a w tym 40_custom
<Admc> czy jakoś tak
<DarkWolf448> [b][color=red]@Admc: http://xchat.org/windows/ <-- Tutaj masz :)[/color][/b]
<Admc> DarkWolf448, bbcode tu nie działa
<Admc> po za tym nie używam windowsa
<Admc> :)
<Admc> wie ktoś jaki procesor jest potrzebny aby móc livestreamować obraz z pulpitu do internetu bez zamułki
<DarkWolf448> Admc, chciałem sprawdzić. Po prostu nie mogę znaleźć wyświetlania tych przycisków do formatowania :/
<Admc> bo jedyny program który emuluje kamerę internetową to webcamstudio i jest niestety napisany w jakie
<Admc> niektórzy piszą że dwurdzeniówka styknie inni że trzeba czterordzeniowy
<serverius> gdzie dokonać edycjii grub linijki root=dev/sda itd ??????????
<DarkWolf448> Admc: A jakim programem ? To sprawdzę u siebie :)
<serverius> powiedzcie
<Admc> javie*
<Admc> serverius, przecież ci napisałemn
<serverius> admc podałeś katalog
<Admc> no właśnie
<Admc> i tam w 40_custom wpisujesz to co chcesz dodać do gruba
<serverius> mam tam takie pliki 00_header        10_linux      30_os-prober  40_custom  README
<serverius> 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  30_otheros    41_custom
<Admc> no to 41_custom
<serverius> admc czy mogę wpisać tam root=dev etc ?
<serverius> mam
<Admc> musisz wpisać to w składni którą obsługuje grub2
<Admc> jest ona nieco inna niż ta z grub
<Admc> 1
<serverius> chodzi mi o ścieżkę do kernela
<serverius> dokładnie
<Admc> musisz wpisać cały wpis
<serverius> a nie parametry
<Admc> wtedy zostanie dodany do grub.cfg
<serverius> mówisz to tak jakbyś niewiedział do końca
<serverius> co mówisz -- to tak zabrzmiało
<serverius> sorry
<Admc> bo mi automat działa i nie muszę się bawić w ręczne dodawanie
<Admc> a tak w ogóle to automat ci nie działa że chcesz ręcznie podać ścieżkę?
<serverius> ktoś tu się jeszcze zna na grub 2 ?
<serverius> czy tylko z automatu
<serverius> nie jestem na ubuntu
<Admc> i?
<Admc> update-grub powinno działać na każdym systemie który ma zainstalowanego gruba2
<Psotnick> serverius: nie, nie ma tego w Arch na przykład
<Admc> oczywiście trzeba wydać to polecenie z uprawnieniami roota
<Psotnick> oj sorki, miało być so Admc
 * sysek ziewa
<Admc> Psotnick, to po co w archu grub2 jak automat nie działa?
<Psotnick> serverius: ja zwyczajnie edytuję /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Admc> cała filozofia gruba2 poszła w piach
<Admc> Psotnick, przecież pisze do not edit this file
<Psotnick> Admc: no cóż :D zawsze można sobie słit tapetkę ustawić ;D
<Admc> ?
<Admc> w sensie?
<Psotnick> jak już to jest napisana, a po 2 nie widzę nic takieg ;)
<Psotnick> w sensie w GRUB 2 można tło ustawić ;)
<Admc> jak chcesz mieć tło to lepszy jest burg
<Admc> jest bardziej sweetaśny
<Psotnick> tak, ustawiłem siostrze kiedyś, ale ona już nie korzysta z Linuksa ;/
<Admc> toż to barbarzyństwo!
<Admc> nie korzystać z linuxa!
<serverius> pytam się jeszcze raz - czy  edycjii ścieżki do kernela root=dev/sda ... dokonac przez plik CUSTOM czy moze /boot/grub/grub.cfg ----mowie o grub2 ???
<Admc> moim zdaniem lepiej dać do custom
<winter> serverius: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grub.cfg
<Admc> ale rób jak chcesz
<winter> masz pachołku
<serverius> winter wsadz sobie to
<winter> pytania takie zadajesz że nikt nie wie o co chodzi
<BlessJah> serverius: nie musimy ci pomagać
<winter> szczególnie nie z takim zachowaniem
<serverius> ale sie kompromitujecie
<winter> idę na tego szluga w końcu
<serverius> to proste pytanie : 20 min to duzo czasu
<BlessJah> serverius: nie musimy ci pomagać, nikt nam za to nie płaci
<Admc> to idź, twoje płuca ci podziękują w przyszłości
<Admc> ;)
<winter> ja nadal nie wiem, co chcesz od tego gruba 2
<BlessJah> serverius: podaj nam choć jeden racjonalny powód
<BlessJah> serverius: czemu niby mamy co pomóc?
<BlessJah> serverius: nie my się kompromitujemy
<serverius> myślałem że na tak proste pytanie znajdzie się krotka odpowiedz
<serverius> ale widac ze jest za trudne
<winter> jak ty sam nie wiesz o co pytasz
<serverius> dla takich noobow
<winter> kklimonda: kick?
<BlessJah> serverius: znajdzie się, ale jeśli sam nie potrafisz poszukac chwili z google, to czemu do cholery mam szukać za ciebie?
<winter> troll
<winter> idę
<Admc> ciekawe czy Pabl0Escobar wkroczy do akcji
<Diabelko> serverius: jeśli my jesteśmy noobami, to Ty musisz być straszną ofiarą losu ;)
<serverius> bless bo wymaga wskazania jednej sciezkii najprawdopodobniej
<BlessJah> serverius: nam nikt nie placi za pomoc tobie, jesli my nie potrafimy ci pomoc, to musisz to przelknac i robic dobra mine do zlej gry
<BlessJah> obrazanie nas ci nie pomoze
<serverius> myslalem ze nie ma tu noobow ktorzy nie potrafia dac krotkiej odpowiedzi
<BlessJah> obrazanie nas ci nie pomoze
<serverius> przez ten czas rzeczywiscie znalazl bym odp w google
<Diabelko> to nie jest kanał wsparcia dla gruba
<serverius> ludzie sa ułomni
 * Admc nie jest człowiekiem :D
<BlessJah> serverius: obazanie nas ci nie pomoze, mozesz po prostu wyjsc
<serverius> pewnie grub2 to dla wielu nowosc
<serverius> dla wielu noobow
<Diabelko> to nie jest kanał wsparcia dla gruba
<BlessJah> serverius: mozesz wyjsc
<serverius> na razie
<Admc> troll
<BlessJah> dziękuję
<Diabelko> twardszy niż zwykli :)
<BlessJah> Admc: nie
<BlessJah> troll by został
<winter> h4x0r
<Admc> :)
<Admc> wie ktoś może czy gimp 2.8 wyjdzie w tym roku?
<sysek> troll tu
<sysek> trall tam
<sysek> Admc: nigdy nie wyjdzie
<Admc> bo 2.6 ma pewny bug co mnie dobija
<Admc> tryb jednookienkowy by go rozwiązał
<winter> gimp ma ponoć kryzys
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Jak w tym WebcamStudio ustawić jako kamerę obraz pulpitu ?
<Admc> gdzieśtam source wybierasz desktop
<Admc> poszukaj bo dawno tego nie używałem
<Admc> DarkWolf448, jak już to ustawisz to załóż kanał na livestream.com justin.tv czy czymśtam
<Admc> zobaczymy jaka będzie płynność
<Admc> livestream daje dobry emulator kamerki internetowej o nazwie procaster, ale działa tylko na windowsie i macu
<Admc> w FAQ napisali że pracują nad wersją alpha na linuxa a jak wysłałem maila to napisali że nie mają planów wydania wersji na linuxa
<Admc> dziwne
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Jak się podpiąć w tym programie pod konto na Livestream ?
<Admc> musisz mieć flasza
<Admc> uruchamiasz webcastera i wybierasz kamerkę
<DarkWolf448> Masz tu linka: http://www.livestream.com/darkwolfpl - co prawda mam teraz dużo programów otwartych, ale ;)
<Admc> zobaczymy
<Admc> DarkWolf448, nic się nie rusza
<Admc> przynajmniej u mnie
<zygmunt306> witam ma ktoś nie potrzebny monitor lcd ? do oddania ewentualnie sprzedaży ?
<DarkWolf448> Wiem, bo ustawiłem za wysoką rozdzielczość :D
<Admc> ustaw na 640x480
<Admc> na więcej nie będzie działać
<Admc> bo to flash
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: Jak mogę przywrócić kamerę ? Usunąłem i nie wyświetla mi się prośba o dodanie :/
<Admc> nie wiem
<Admc> spróbuj poradzić sobie sam
<wlosio> Słuchajcie ... mam problem ., Siostra dała przełącz użydkownika , wpisała hasło i nic... nie ładuje jej profilu .... tylko  taka tapeta jest... nic wiecej.
<TheNumb> wlosio: które ubuntu?
<wlosio> Ten Ten ( 10.10)
<TheNumb> wlosio: a na bank jest ustawiona sesja na gnome?
<wlosio> tylko jest gnome ;]
<wlosio> i nie raz tak się robi...
<wlosio> raz było tak , że miałą czarny screen i nic więcej
<TheNumb> wlosio: tylko na jej userze?
<wlosio> tylko
<wlosio> mój zawsze jest ok ...
<TheNumb> wlosio: no to może łopatologicznie... backup /home i zrób jej jeszcze raz usera? :P
<wlosio> Tak myśle.. ale jak teraz zabić  jej konto? by móc je usunąć
<wlosio> albo jak zabic jej sesje... to lepsze pytanie
<jacekowski> killall
<wlosio> ale to zabije wszystko ;]
<wlosio> albo
<wlosio> aa jeszcze jedno,
<jacekowski> killall
<wlosio> czasami mam tak że jak daje przełącz użydkownika.. to też się zwiesza ;(
<jacekowski> z odpowiednimi parametrami
<wlosio> i tylko tapetka jest i nic wiecej
<DarkWolf448> A ten kanał widzieliście: #kobiety-ubuntu-pl :D ?
<TheNumb> wlosio: killall Xorg
<Psotnick> DarkWolf448: a dużo tam cycków?
<TheNumb> Psotnick: NULL
<DarkWolf448> ^^ tylko 10 ;)
<DarkWolf448> (5 userek) :D
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: OpenSource? :P
<Psotnick> tak, w OpenGL
<DarkWolf448> Ehe ^^
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: gdzie się zgłosić? :P
<DarkWolf448> @up: /join #kobiety-ubuntu-pl
<DarkWolf448> A później w Terminal: wget all
<DarkWolf448> :D
<Admc> joinołem
<DarkWolf448> I ??? ^^
<Psotnick> ja też ;p
<fi9o> Jesli spolinizujesz system to wget wszystko
<Admc> zmienie nick na jakiś bardziej kobiecy
<fi9o> A nie all
<DarkWolf448> XD
<sweet> jakby co to ja :P
<DarkWolf448> Wiem :)
<qermit> kolejny tranzwestyta?
<DarkWolf448> quermit: Do kogo to było ^^ :D ?
<DarkWolf448> Admc: Co to znaczy to:  yiff ?
<Admc> DarkWolf448, to znaczy w sumie wszystko
<qermit> DarkWolf448: do kanału
<qermit> kanał miał odpowiedzieć że tak
<kevinek> kurde zainstalowalem drobpoxa, nie spodobal mi sie i teraz mam cos takiego http://s2.ifotos.pl/img/zrzutekra_hxrqxhw.png
<kevinek> wiecie jak zrobic zeby nie bylo tych luk?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<DarkWolf448> Niech Ci się spodoba XD
<Dreadlish> przesunąć ikonę? =.=
<TheNumb> kevinek: prawym na ikonce > przesuń, albo złap ikonkę i przeciągnij?
<DarkWolf448> Obraził się, focha ma :D
<kevinek> chodzi o te luki obok okna
<kevinek> zamiast na caly pulpit po bokach widac tapete
<DarkWolf448> Minimalizuj, a potem zmaksymalizuj
<kevinek> tak jakby pulpit mi sie skorczyl
<DarkWolf448> A skoro mowa o komputerach to mam dwa pytania: 1. Jakie polecacie kodeki na Ubuntu ? Bo te gstreamer to cienkie są ;) (np.: Odtwarzanie YouTube w Totemie nie działa)
<kklimonda> gstreamer to nie sa kodeki
<kklimonda> dla gstreamer instaluje się kodeki
<qermit> gstreamer to kombajn zła
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: zainstaluj wszystkei kodeki dla gstreamera i będzie banglało
<TheNumb> qermit: anything better?
<DarkWolf448> A w jaki sposób zainstalować wszystkie ?
<DarkWolf448> Z kopa :D
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: nie wiem jak to się robi na Ooboontoo :(
<qermit> TheNumb: no jest jeszcze xine, ale gstreamer chyba lepszy
<DarkWolf448> TheNumb: A w innych Linuksach ?
<kklimonda> zainstaluj ubuntu-restricted-extras na przykład
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: w Archu jest meta-paczka gstreamer0.10-plugins
<wlosio> pomogło
<wlosio> ;)
<wlosio> wiecie ile Ubuntu mi ssie po  komendzie : sudo killall Xorg? :P
<wlosio> i restarcie gnome?
<TheNumb> wlosio: ile?
<wlosio> 470,9 ram :D i 3,9 swap ;] | 1 Procek 14% 21Gi procek 16%
<wlosio> 3,9 kb ;p
<TheNumb> wlosio: dużo...
<Psotnick> za dużo ;D
<wlosio> tak tak.....
<Psotnick> mi cały system bez FF'a ssie max pod 250
<wlosio> a fluxboxiem pewnie xD
<Psotnick> z openboxem
<wlosio> programy pod openpoxem działają te z gnome? :P
<TheNumb> wlosio: a widzisz jakieś przeciwwskazania?
<wlosio> nie
<wlosio> w zasadzie linux to linux... :P
<TheNumb> wlosio: no to co się głupio pytasz? x)
<wlosio> tk pytam bo KDE zazwyczaj ma swoje
<wlosio> zobacze czy w repo jest
<Psotnick> 331 a mam odpalonego IRC'a, GG, 2x XMPP, Gwenview, Geany, Thunderbird, feh, conky x 2 i parę innych pierdółek
<TheNumb> wlosio: jak to ma "swoje"? W KDE też możesz używać Brasero do wypalania płytek itd...
<Psotnick> pewnie mu chodziło o to, że są w Qt
<wlosio> wiem wiem ;)
<TheNumb> Psotnick: possibly...
<wlosio> btw. podoba wam się KDE4?
<TheNumb> wlosio: podoba się nam KDE4.
<wlosio> bo wg.mnie to zje... go :P
<wlosio> KDE1 i 2 był ładniejszy
<foreste> kde4 rox
<foreste> xd
<Psotnick> KDEx<XFCE<LXDE<Gnome z tych 'cięższych'
<wlosio> ło... openbox ma tylko 8118kB + 643kB na pobranie
<Psotnick> FluxBox<Awesome<e17<OpenBox z tych 'lżejszych'
<wlosio> Gnome jest najcięższe? łe.. jakoś nie oczuwam, 'd
<wlosio> nie odczuwam
<DarkWolf448> Teraz drugie pytanie: Co jest oryginałem - Chromium = przeróbka Google Chrome czy Google Chrome = przeróbka Chromium ?
<pi00> to pytanie to jakieś błedne koło
<foreste> opera :)
<DarkWolf448> Oo
<wlosio> pod Debcem jest przeglądatka która wygląda tak samo jak Firefox.. wiec mozna zadac te same pytanie
<DarkWolf448> Inaczej. Co było pierwsze: Chromium czy Google Chrome ?
<wlosio> z/w
<foreste> chrome sie ;x
<Psotnick> nie chodzło mi o to, że są cięższ/lżejsze, ale co tam
<DarkWolf448> A nie Chromium
<DarkWolf448> ?
<DarkWolf448> Bo w "O programie" Chrome jest napisane, że powstał dzięki projektowi Chromium...
<DarkWolf448> :/
<Psotnick> no to sam sobie odpowiedziałes
<foreste> mam psa co mnie noge molestuje  .-
<foreste> -.-
<DarkWolf448> Jak mu powiesz: "p***dol się" to pójdzie napastować pluszaki ^^
<DarkWolf448> Pytam się bo nie wiem co zainstalować :D
<Psotnick> chromium
<foreste> opere :)
<kiszak> ale o so chozi?
<DarkWolf448> Nie chce Opery :P
<foreste> CHROME TO CIEZKA PRZEGLADARKA :p
<DarkWolf448> :O
<foreste> caps
<DarkWolf448> O.o
<kiszak> links!
<Psotnick> wget!
<foreste> ciezka niz opera czy ie9 xd
<Psotnick> najlepiej sobie wgetem ściągajcie index.html i przeglądajcie źródła w nano
<Psotnick> to chyba najlżejsza przeglądarka będzie
<foreste> i masze podsluchu cia fbi kgb etc :P
<Psotnick> w FF jest opcja DoNotTrack czy coś takiego
<foreste> fu ff xd
<TheNumb> Ech, ktoś ma/miał chomika i zdarzyło mu się, że ten debil wyciągnął sobie woreczek policzkowy?
<DarkWolf448> Nie Oo
<foreste> ff=ie xd
<DarkWolf448> Nie wiedziałem, że tak potrafią ^^
<DarkWolf448> A jaka rasa ? Bo ja mam dżungarskiego
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: potrafią, potrafią. Najgorsze jest to, że sam nie wsadzi.
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: dżungar.
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: ten woreczek nie jest unerwiony i jak ten kretyn sobie go odgryzie, bo mu przeszkadza...
<DarkWolf448> Nie wiem. Mam już któregoś z kolei chomika i tak mi się nie zdarzyło
<kiszak> szukam ładnego, ale prostego configu do Conky
<TheNumb> Tak się dzieje jak za dużo naładuje do ryja i potem nie może wyciągnąć.
<foreste> ja mam :>
<TheNumb> kiszak: default?
<kiszak> chodzi o to, żeby w fajny sposób wyświetlał: godzinę i datę, szybkość pobierania, wolne miejsce na dysku, uptime
<kiszak> bez żadnych pogodynek i innych pierdół
<Psotnick> kiszak: z LUA?
<Psotnick> z resztą na forum chrunchbanga jest pełno ładnych
<ntat> Jak zainstalować język polski dla Firefox`a 4 pod Ubuntu?
<TheNumb> ntat: firefox-i18n? Chyba tak leciała ta paczka.
<kiszak> bez żadnych LUAów i skryptós, po prostu sam conkyrc
<foreste> kiszak: http://www.speedyshare.com/files/27636489/.conkyrc
<DarkWolf448> @ntat: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/xpi/pl.xpi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4e6eo8m> (at releases.mozilla.org)
<TheNumb> DarkWolf448: tak też można :P
<wlosio> fajny ten oopenbox - taki czarny... ;d
<wlosio> tylko neta mi nie widzi :D.... cholerne wifi.. no
<TheNumb> wlosio: jak neta nie widzi?
<wlosio> typowo konsolowy
<ntat> DarkWolf448, DarkWolf448 dzięki:)
<TheNumb> wlosio: odpal networkmanagera to zobaczy...
<kiszak> wlosio: mhroczny \../
<wlosio> nie myslalek o tym. ale nagrałem ten problem z gnome... coś sie spier.. ale chyba naprawiło... pokaże wam ;P
<gjm> wlosio: openbox Ci neta nie widzi? ło, kiepsko. może odpal gnome-panel ?
<gjm> afk
<wlosio> wifi uzywam na usb... :P temu tak
<kiszak> foreste, chodziło mi raczej o taki pedalsko ładny, nie geekowsko ładny
<Psotnick> naucz się obsługiwać wifi spod konsoli
<TheNumb> wlosio: wpa_supplicant
<TheNumb> albo... wicd-curses
<DarkWolf448> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=143585
<wlosio> zapisze sobie
<wlosio> ;)
<kevinek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNxEfGiuFCc
<kevinek> :P
<TheNumb> genka widzę co jakiś czas na rynku
<Psotnick> mozilli to ja tak nie trawię(tego 'muzyka')
<TheNumb> Psotnick: czesława?
<Psotnick> chyba tak
<TheNumb> Psotnick: ja też jakoś nie czuję jego muzyki.
<kevinek> mozill firefox?
<Psotnick> kula wrócił o.O
<office> czeslaw jest dobry
<office> ale "kto co lubi"
<kevinek> ja tez lubie czeslawa
<witkol> hej siemka
<witkol> pomoże mi ktoś zrozumieć jeden dziwny problem .....
<DarkWolf448> Jaki ?
<witkol> kupiłem dysk 160Gb zrobiłem tak zapodałem ubuntu żeby zrobić partycję i odrazu zainstalować go , zrobiłem odrazu partycję pod win i pod debiana
<witkol> po ubuntu zainstalowałem winzgroze i na koniec debiana
<qermit> witkol: to problem?
<witkol> chciałem wejść cfdisk na dysk BŁĄD KRYTYCZNY: Błędna partycja główna 3: Partycja kończy się na ostatnim, częściowym cylindrze
<witkol> potrafi mi to ktoś to wyjaśnić skoro wszystko robione pod linuksem jak się mogło takie coś stać
<bdfhjk> instaluj najpierw windowsa
<bdfhjk> potem linuksa
<bdfhjk> w tym stanie spróbuj zainstalować jeszcze raz linuksa na 3 partycji
<witkol> był linuks ubuntu windows i jeszcze raz linuks debian
<witkol> już to robiłem
<witkol> jestem ciekawy skąd takie coś wyszło
<witkol> ktoś ma może pojęcie
<DarkWolf448> Eeee... Co mają wspólnego surykatki z Ubuntu ?
<bdfhjk> błędy w jądrze zapewne
<bdfhjk> lub pech
<Nerihsa> a wypluwa fdisk -l (na wklej.org)
<witkol> ale i na diebianie mi pokazuje błeda i na ubuntu ale kurde chodzi bład na partycji z debianem nie windowsem jakby chodziło o windoze bym się i nie dziwił ale tu ...............
<witkol> /dev/sdb1   *           1          64      514048+  83  Linux
<witkol> /dev/sdb2              65        3889    30724312+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<witkol> /dev/sdb3            3890       60801   457145640    f  W95 Rozsz. (LBA)
<witkol> /dev/sdb5            3890        7714    30724281   83  Linux
<witkol> /dev/sdb6            7715       15363    61440561   83  Linux
<witkol> /dev/sdb7           15364       60801   364980703+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Nerihsa> nie tu
<Nerihsa> ale coz
<witkol> :)
<Nerihsa> hmm
<qermit> witkol: jaki błąd?
<Nerihsa> <witkol> chciałem wejść cfdisk na dysk BŁĄD KRYTYCZNY: Błędna partycja główna 3: Partycja kończy się na ostatnim, częściowym cylindrze
<Nerihsa> ech cylinder... czemu mi sie to kojarzy z Idz na calosc :?
<witkol> tak mi wywala nie fdisk tylko cfdisk
<qermit> witkol: popraw sobie partycje przez fdiska a potem jeszcze raz debiana sobie zainstaluj
<jacekowski> fdisk nie weryfikuje czy tablica partycji jest sprawna
<witkol> no właśnie się zastanawiam jest na gwarancji he he
<jacekowski> bo masz dwie partycje co sie nakladaja
<Nerihsa> o to moze da sie odpalic cfdisk bez patrzenia na tablice partycji
<jacekowski> da sie wyczyscic tablice partycji
<witkol> jacekowski,  czyli fdiskiem można podejrzeć  a cfdisk odrazu byka wywali
<jacekowski> witkol: ta
<jacekowski> witkol: wyczysc caly dysk i zrob na nowo fdiskiem
<witkol> jacekowski,  wąśnie teraz widzę prędzej nie uruchomiłem fdiska
<witkol> :((
<Nerihsa> awwwww
<witkol> matko cała noc chyba hmmm
<witkol> niemam wyjścia
<Nerihsa> meow
<witkol> załamać się można ale skąd się mógł taki błąd wziąśc ???
<witkol> jacekowski,  może Ty będziesz wiedział czemu mi się 3 z  5 pokryły ??? bo ja nierozumię tego pod inuksem robiłem z instalatora ubuntu i taka kicha
<jacekowski> bo to rozszerzona i logiczna
<jacekowski> to jest ok
<witkol> 3 miała być podstawowa włąśnie
<witkol> coś mi niegra tu
<witkol> ale masz rację wyszło że ogiczna
<witkol> l*
<witkol> i niewidzę żeby się coś nakładało nasępuje jedno o drugim o co może chodzić
<wlosio> kurde bez jajców... gry mi teraz nie działają -.- te linuksowe
<wlosio> ---------------------------
<wlosio> openBVE
<wlosio> ---------------------------
<wlosio> SDL failed to create the window.
<wlosio> ---------------------------
<wlosio> OK
<wlosio> ---------------------------
<Nerihsa> nie tutuaj
<Nerihsa> !
<wlosio> kurde co się powaliło z tym gnomem i Xorgiem
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$ assaultcube
<wlosio> Using home directory: /home/wlosio/.assaultcube_v1.04
<wlosio> init: sdl
<wlosio> init: net
<wlosio> init: world
<wlosio> init: video: sdl
<wlosio> init: video: mode
<wlosio> Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't find matching GLX visual)
<wlosio> wlosio@wlosio:~$
<wlosio> jak się sprawdzao rendenerowanie/
<wlosio> ?
<Stirlitz> człowieku...
<Stirlitz> idż sobie burdel w piwnicy rób
<Psotnick> Pabl0Escobar: ratuj!
<Diabelko> wlosio: umrzyj
<witkol> spadam walczyć i może mi się uda dojść jak to się stało że się tak zes....ło  :))
<ntat> Znacie, jakiś odpowiednik WinAVR pod Linuksa?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> avr-gcc
<ntat> jacekowski, no tak, dzięki:)
<as_> dobra ja jak zawsze wszystko na raz teraz może mi ktoś podpowie jak wifi uruchomić w debianie  bcm4311
<office> wlaczyc
<Psotnick> jakie jajko? co wywala iwconfig?
<as_> ha ha dobre
<as_> iwconfig już moment
<Psotnick> akurat office miał na 80% racje
<as_> Psotnick,  no nie teraz he he ;) iwconfig mi mówi że jest IEEE802................. itd i nic więcej a lsmod pokazuje że b43 jest załadowany
<Psotnick> sorki pmyliło mi się ;D
<Psotnick> miało być ifconfig, najlepiej z -a
<as_> Psotnick a już powiem moment
<Psotnick> w każdym razie jak strownik jest załadowany to wystarczy się pewnie z siecią połączyć
<Pitek> hm..działa komuś Moonlight na FF4 ?
<Psotnick> mi działa
<Psotnick> to ten silverlight na Linuksa, tak?
<Pitek> tak
<office> jak b43 jest zaladowany
<office> to trybi
<Psotnick> to działa, Adasia oglądałem wczoraj
<office> mowilem ze trza wlaczyc
<Pitek> mi działa, ale zaraz po jego instalacji, po wył. / wł. ff4 płacze, że niekompatybilny i wyłącza
<Pitek> ehh
<as_> pod ubuntu tak samo pokazuje ale niedziaa trzeba mu zainstaować i wtedy oki a tu niewiem jak to zrobić
<as_> :((
<Psotnick> wpisz sobie w /etc/networking/interfaces swoją sieć
<Psotnick> albo to było /etc/network/interfaces
<Psotnick> jakoś tak w każdym razie
<as_> oki zobaczę
<Psotnick> ja teraz muszę spdać, bo wypadałoby się wyspać
<Psotnick> cys
<office> no w sumie..
<Psotnick> s/cys/cya/
<office> k* do roboty na 8
<Nerihsa> wlasciwie dla twojego ciala na jeszcze na 7
<office> tez prawda
<office> a skad Ty wiesz co jest z moim cialem
<PushUpek> dobrze, że w polsce nie ma powszechnego dostępu do broni jak w us. bym klienta zastrzelił na miejscu...
<as_> PushUpek, niedenerwuj się tak ja też bym nie jednego odstrzelił czasem
<Stirlitz> .
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-19
<badASSlol> dhclient w sensie laczenie sie z konsoli ? ; p
<AZEZELLO> ale jak masz automat to masz ikonke w trayu
<mati75> wtf
<AZEZELLO> na ubuntu wszystko jest automatycznie
<badASSlol> teraz siedze na lapku
<badASSlol> na ubuntu
<badASSlol> to mialem szare to menu od wifi w polaczeniach
<AZEZELLO> no to klikasz wpisujesz wep i jak nie połączy to wina leży po stronie routera
<AZEZELLO> chyba żę adapter wifi nie jest akceptowany
<badASSlol> chodzi o to ze on nie moze skanowac na linuxie
<badASSlol> a na windzie to mi znajduje 10 sieci
<badASSlol> sproboje jeszcze raz sie podlaczyc
<AZEZELLO> to pewnie skopany moduł
<AZEZELLO> repowy
<badASSlol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889896/
<AZEZELLO> może za stary?
<badASSlol> to jest dmesg z podlaczenia
<badASSlol> no ja mam kernela 3.2.6 i od dawna jest wlaczony
<AZEZELLO> co tu ręcznie ustawiać
<dweller> zd ssie
<badASSlol> chwila ustawie i zobacze czy sie podlacze
<AZEZELLO> dweller a jak zakryje o jeden pin za dużo albo za mało ?
<dweller> nie wiem na ilu pinach rozpoznaje
<dweller> ale zgaduje że wszystkie niepotrzebne powinieneś
<dweller> może włóż tą kartę po do portu x1 i po problemie ;f
<badASSlol> nie wiem
<badASSlol> ustawione wszystko i nic
<AZEZELLO> a nie można pokombinować z napięciem NB i SB ?
<badASSlol> tylko dhcpdiscover leci i zero odpowiedzi
<dweller> nie
<AZEZELLO> wogóle problem nie musi leżeć w tych x8 x16 ---chodzi o to żeby płyta ją zaakceptowała
<dweller> chciałeś rozwiązanie, masz je
<badASSlol> firmware version 0x4810 and device bootcode version 0x6720 differ - mi sie wydaje ze to jest przyczyna tylko nie wiem jak to naprawic :<
<dweller> zrób z tym co chcesz
<AZEZELLO> bo sygnał po jej włożeniu jest taki jakby wogóle nie była włożona ---1 długi i 3krótkie
<dweller> ja mam GTS450 połączone po PCIe x1 1.0 po ExpressCard do laptopa
<dweller> AZEZELLO: jeżeli karta jest uwalona
<dweller> to już bardziej nie popsujesz
<AZEZELLO> działa dobrze na innych płytach
<badASSlol> nie ogarniam wyglada jakby cos bylo zjebane z odbiornikiem ale na windzie dziala :<
<badASSlol> dweller a jaki ty miales problem z zd1211
<dweller> nom
<dweller> w sumie objawy podobne do Twoich
<dweller> ale ani na linuskie, ani windowsie anie maku nie działała
<dweller> inaczej
<badASSlol> no ja wrzucam pod winde a sterowniki z samego usb-ka zainstalowane
<dweller> nie potrafiłem jej uruchimić ponad to że była wykrywana i coś tam wykrywała
<badASSlol> dziala jak siemasz
<badASSlol> ja wszystko co znajduje dotyczy tego ze karta nie moze sie podniesc
<badASSlol> a jak znajduje problem podobny do mojego konczy sie na probach rozwiazania i tylko na tym :<
<AZEZELLO> muszę sobie kupić jakąś inną kartę : D
<badASSlol> sproboje na starszym kernelu ja odpalic bo byly przypadki ze po upgradzie padala ludziom ta karta:<
<dweller> kup inną
<AZEZELLO> a nie można wgrać jakiegoś profilu BIOSU ? który ustawi PCI EXPRESS X 8 ?
<AZEZELLO> nie korzystałęm z tego nigdy i nie znam tej opcjii
<Voldenet> od razu pci-e x128
<Voldenet> fizyka tak nie działa :P
<AZEZELLO> Płyta może chyba "jeśli chce" ustawić x8
<Voldenet> no, powinna móc
<dweller> możesz pobawić się dokumentacją mostka i setpci
<dweller> w P45 i podobnych to przechodzi
<dweller> ale to trzeba aplikować jeszcze przed uruchomieniem systemu operacyjnego
<AZEZELLO> ja mam nforce 5
<dweller> um
<dweller> to jesteś że tak to określe w czarnej dupie :D
<dweller> mógłbyś w dalszym ciągu próbować, ale znając nvidię to nie ma kompletnie żadnej dokumentacji
<AZEZELLO> no ale to najlepsza z serii 5
<dweller> to co
<AZEZELLO> pszy
<AZEZELLO> nforce 570 ultra choc na niskobudzetowym asusie
<dweller> to co? ;f
<AZEZELLO> choc wolal bym p35
<AZEZELLO> sprzedalem z jedna taką
<AZEZELLO> jak bym dorwał cpu na AM3 to idę do sklepu i biorę za 150 jakiegoś gigabyta
<AZEZELLO> i prdole
<AZEZELLO> ale w sklepie za 150zl np jakiegos gwnianego Semprona zyd chcial mi sprzedac
<AZEZELLO> na am3
<AZEZELLO> jak to jest ze plyta 2 lata starsza jest mądrzejsza i obsługuje 8600gt na x8
<dweller> inny mostek
<AZEZELLO> Asrock na sis7xx
<dweller> łotewa, ja zawsze sie intela trzymałem i raczej tak zostanie
<dweller> więcej niż 2 rdzenie mi nie potrzeba
<sovtware> Jest to możliwe by zapora blokowała połączenie z netem czy u mnie coś nie tak ?
<sovtware> musiałem Ją wyłączyć i na nowo włączyć i wtedy mi net ruszył ....
<sovtware> możliwe to ?
<sovtware> dobra wracaj jutro lub za rok spiochy dobranoc :D
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> cze
<Wizard> cześć m477
<m477> no cze
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<shpaq> [;
<m477> jestem z siebie dumny
<Wizard> a ja nie
<m477> ;[
<Wizard> shpaq, co tam słychać w budowaniu świata?
<m477> biedy wizardek
<Wizard> czemu biedny?
<Wizard> bo nie jestem z ciebie dumny?
<m477> bo nie jest dumny z siebie
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<m477> Oo
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<shpaq> Wizard: w sumie nie wiem, nie buduję go ostatnio
<shpaq> dbam tylko o to, żeby się nie rozsypał
<Wizard> znacie jakiś program, który potrafi nagrywać pulpit, dźwięk z mikrofonu i strumieniować go?
<TheNumb> Wizard: jaka platforma?
<Wizard> linux
<TheNumb> Wizard: chcesz to streamować od siebie czy z jakiegoś serwisu?
<Wizard> od siebie
<Wizard> najlepiej bez specjalnej konfiguracji
<Wizard> to może wystawiać strumień nawet po http, w razie co, to sobie rurkę postawię po ssh
<TheNumb> Mmm... coś takiego raczej trudno będzie znaleźć
<TheNumb> Myślałem, że integracja z jakimś serwisem.
<TheNumb> Ale w sumie to możesz nagrywać pulpit ffmpegiem i potem jakoś serwować tego streama.
<Wizard> też o tym pomyślałem
<Wizard> tylko problem jest z dźwiękiem z mikrofonu
<TheNumb> Jaki?
<Wizard> ffmpeg mi to nagra też?
<TheNumb> Ta.
<Wizard> o to potestuję
<TheNumb> argument -f
<TheNumb> Działa z alsą
<TheNumb> Z innymi systemami pewnie też.
<TheNumb> A stream możesz puścić przez vlc
<Wizard> ale to musi być na żywo
<panx> Cześć
<Wizard> cześć panx
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> cześć gejzy
<Wizard> Dreadlish, :*
<Dreadlish> co tam Wizard? :DDD
<mati75> tylko się nie miziać
<Wizard> Dreadlish, dobrze
<Wizard> buildroot mi nie działa
<Wizard> gcc cannot produce executables :(
<Wizard> niedobre gcc!
<shpaq> CHOST?
<joze> Witam, mam problem z aktualizacją GRUB`a czy może mi ktoś pomóc?
<joze> Moj komuter przy starcie miał czarny ekran, ale zmiany głębsze nie dawały efektów, znalazlem w internecie sposób, edytowałem Grub, ale jeżeli chcę go updatować to wyskakuje usr/sbin/grub-probe error cannot stat aufs
<joze> To jak pomoże ktoś? To pilna i wazna sprawa
<joze> Moj komuter przy starcie miał czarny ekran, ale zmiany głębsze nie dawały efektów, znalazlem w internecie sposób, edytowałem Grub, ale jeżeli chcę go updatować to wyskakuje usr/sbin/grub-probe error cannot stat aufs
<joze> a
<drathir> witam...
<tajwanuser> cze
<karoles> no siema
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!category-topic/websearch-pl/jak-mogę/Zg0RCmIYwYQ
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7anb6pa> (at groups.google.com)
<bastetmilo> no, straszne to google, ze tak te dane o nas zbiera.
<BlessJah> foreste: wklej jeszcze raz
<foreste> http://tinyurl.com/7anb6pa
<BlessJah> i jeszcze, ja chce jeszcze raz!
<drathir> hrhr
<foreste> http://tinyurl.com/7anb6pa
<foreste> masz ;p
<foreste> jak nazywa sie obiekt najechaniu myszka wyswietla dymek na www
<foreste> tzn dobreprogramy maja jak najedzie na nick komentujacy artykul wyswietla wersja system i przegladarki
<bastetmilo> toggle?
<foreste> potrzebne zeby zmienic tam kolor
<BlessJah> hover?
<foreste> w theme opery
<bastetmilo> foreste: sorry. To jest tooltip
<BlessJah> foreste: no to www czy interfejs?
<foreste> mam fajny motyw
<foreste> opery fajny ale ma feler
<foreste> ze ma tlo biale w toolpip
<foreste> i zlewa sdie z napisem
<foreste> pokaze
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/f/14/zrzutekranu167.jpg/
<foreste> theme crystal onyx bull 2
<panx> mam pytanko
<panx> xfburn ma opcje wypal obraz,,,,, a jest jakiś  program co ma opcje zrobienia obrazu>
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ping?
<panx> bastetmilo, pong
<bastetmilo> panx: nie ciebie pinguje
<panx> ale BlessJah ma przkierowanie do mnie
<panx> więc ja odpowiadam
<panx> Pingujesz BlessJah , on fowarduje do mnie, ja odpowiadam ;]
<bastetmilo> ? ktoś może przekażać BJ żeby mnie odignorował na 2 minuty, mam stricte projektowo/programistyczne pytanie.
<bastetmilo> *przekazać
<bastetmilo> dziękuję :)
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: jego pytać ;D
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: no co?
<Dreadlish> dziwnie brzmi
<bastetmilo> ale czemuż? :)
<Dreadlish> bo tak
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: no wiesz? Takim bezdykusyjnym ostatecznym argumentem na samym poczatku dyskusj rzucać? ;)
<Dreadlish> to pytanie
<Dreadlish> dlaczego on?
<Dreadlish> masz 74 ludzi na kanale
<Dreadlish> z czym przynajmniej połowa by potrafiła tobie pomóc
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: nie wiesz jakie to pytanie.
<bastetmilo> wiec nie możesz zakładać że ta połowa mi pomoże
<bastetmilo> a nikogo nie znam stąd na tyle, żeby mi pomgól z tym co jest mi potrzebne.
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to troche mniej niż połowa
<Dreadlish> 1/10 przynajmniej ;D
<bastetmilo> 1/10 czyli 7,4 człowieka? :)
<bastetmilo> dobra, nie mogę czekać dalej. Jakby ktoś był tak miły i przekazał, będę wdzięczna. Piwo kupie albo coś :)
<karoles> `za piwo oddam dupę
<BlessJah> karoles: Dreadlish chyba nie jest zainteresowany
<qermit> karoles: a podcierales sie?
<panx> dd: czytanie `/dev/sr1': Błąd wejścia/wyjścia << to znaczy że płyta zabezpieczona?
<qermit> raczej jest audio
<Dreadlish> a co ty chcesz zrobić?
<panx> Dreadlish, zrobić obraz płyty
<panx> Windowsa xD
<panx> XP
<Dreadlish> =.=
<panx> bo mam od zioma
<Dreadlish> to tak płyty nie przeczytasz
<panx> na virtulkje chce mieć do testów
<panx> Dreadlish, to powiedz/napisz  mi jak je przeczytać
<Dreadlish> masz uprawnienia do czytania?
<panx> wtf?
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> mniejsza
<panx> znaczy... adminem jestem xD
<Dreadlish> masz tylko jeden napęd?
<panx> mam 2 :P
<BlessJah> be root
<panx> sr0 pierwsdzy sr1 drugi
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: root do czytania płyty - PHAIL
<panx> kożystam z sr1
<Dreadlish> korzystasz mówisz
<panx> oki oki jak przeczytać do .ISO zabezpieczonom płytę ;]
<Dreadlish> ona jest dupa nie zabezpieczona to 1
<panx> yhy
<panx> a 2gie?
<Dreadlish> dwa to to, czy sie wywala zanim przeczyta cokolwiek, czy w trakcie
<Dreadlish> jak w trakcie to płyta uwalona
<Dreadlish> albo napęd
<panx> to zmienie napęd
<karoles> qermit: tak
<panx> kopiuje zobaczymy dalej
<panx> skopiowało wcześniej 1,2gb
<Dreadlish> ja pierdziele
<Dreadlish> to co to za płyta z windowsem?
<Dreadlish> a..
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> nowsze są na dvd ;D
<panx> Corporation Edition ENG +Wszystkie MUI
<panx> Proffesional
<Dreadlish> Professional*
<panx> 4,1gb
<Dreadlish> ale który
<panx> Windows XP Pro X86, Korporacyjna
<panx> z dodatkiem Media Center
<Dreadlish> płyta z xp 4,1gb
<Dreadlish> matko bozia
<panx> plus wszystkie MUI
<Dreadlish> po co ci to wszystko?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie czuje perwersyjnej potrzeby egzystowania w każdej z grup zarejestrowanych w systemie
<panx> aaa ma dodatkowo cichom instalację i od razu widzi jako orginał, bo to korporacyjna, wersja BOX
<Dreadlish> unattenteda z kluczem vlk to żaden problem zrobić
<Dreadlish> i to rozmiaru nie rusza
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~$ groups
<Dreadlish> dreadlish cdrom audio video plugdev
<panx> od kumpla mam :P ,kumple mówi ze takę wersję można za 90$ dostać prosto od MS
<qermit> panx: takie płytki są na torrencie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i można z MENu zakosić
<panx> od razu ma SP3 :)
<Dreadlish> i co z tego?
<panx> aa nie.... SP2...
<panx> sp3 trza dociągnącc
<qermit> panx: spróbij rescue_dd
<panx> ide spać
<Dreadlish> eh.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-20
<shpaq> mornin'
<soee> miał ktoś styczność z rzutnikiem nec v260x
<soee> ?
<Matan[M]> bry
<termi> jest jakis demon monitorujacy zapisywanie plikow i informujacy o tym facie mailem ?
<shpaq> wszystkich plików czy okreslonych plików?
<termi> wszystkich
<shpaq> możesz sobie napisać wytczkę do nagiosa, która sprawdza aidę
<shpaq> kałoplastyka i zostaniesz zarzucony śmieciami
<termi> bo chodzi o to ze mam lokalny serwer i jak cos zapisuje to smaruje maila do danej osoby, ze plik zostal zapisany
<termi> tylko zeby to automat byl
<shpaq> nie znam takiego automatu
<shpaq> który i tak wysyłałby Ci mnóstwo gówna
<shpaq> prawie całe /var/log
<shpaq> /var/tmp
<shpaq> /var/run
<shpaq> /tmp
<shpaq> i cholera wie co jeszcze z /home/
<Voldenet> no, masę gówna z /tmp głównie
<Voldenet> w perlu masz Linux::Inotify i mail
<Voldenet> powodzenia
<termi> ok dzieki
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie czy dostępne jest repo nowego unity dla 11.10?
<termi> Linux::Inotify i mail
<termi> nie to okno )
<termi> :_
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ping
<joze> Witam
<joze> Mam pytanie, jaka jest komenda na wyłączenie aplikacji? Coś jak Alt + F4 w windows, lub menadzer zadań
<karoles> ctr <+X
<moozg> ma ktoś pomysł na jakim sprzęcie najtaniej postawić jakiegoś linuxa z 3 dyskami twardymi który byłby serwerem plików / www i takich tam prostych usług?
<moozg> chciałem użyć jakiejś płyty miniITX, ale płyta kosztuje 350 a zasilanie do niej... 250!
<moozg> a ma to być tanie i ciche i nie żreć prądu
<moozg> szkoda że NASy na 4 dyski są takie drogie
<m477> witam
<bastetmilo> Ozil: jestem
<Matan[M]> moozg: nie wiem czy nas'a da się postawić na RPi, ale 700mhz CPU i 256mb RAM to trochę za mało na FreeNASa
<moozg> RPi ?  co to jest?
<moozg> Aa rabsberry
<moozg> no, to rasbery i tak sobie kupię, ale NAS na tym nie pójdzie, bo nie ma jak dysków podłączyć :) Za to inne fajne zabawki na nim można zrobić i jak tylko znowu będą w sprzedaży to sobie fundnę
<Wizard> heh
<michal_91> cześć ;)
<michal_91> wie ktoś czy da się sprawdzić IP przez pidgina?
<m477> #bash
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> ;o
<funnybunny_> dobry
<m477> witom
<bastetmilo> hej m477
<mati75> proszom
<m477> cze
<m477> ale zem sie porobil :>
<mati75> chyba narobil
<m477> nie nie
<m477> porobilem sie fetą
<bastetmilo> fetą?
<bastetmilo> powiedz ze masz na myśli ser...
<m477> nie
<bastetmilo> masz na mysli biały proszek do wciagania nosem?
<m477> hm, no raczej
<bastetmilo> hm. To na spidzie powinienes raczej być bardziej ruchliwy lub gadatliwy a nie siedziec przy kompie
<m477> nie stymuluje mnie
<bastetmilo> idź pobiegać ;)
<bastetmilo> albo zagadaj kogos na smierc :)
<m477> bez przesadzy
<m477> szkoda mi serca, zreszta nie mam w ogole checi
<m477> trzeba cpac z glowa :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> ćpanie. z głową.
<bastetmilo> dobre
<m477> nom
<bastetmilo> ale ja wiem jak to jest
<bastetmilo> młodość musi się wyszumieć
<bastetmilo> sama święta nie jestem
<m477> no ba
<buharin> W ____ rekord nadrzędny może być połączony do jednego lub więcej rekordów podrzędnych. Ale rekord podrzędny może być połączony do jednego obiektu nadrzędnego.
<buharin>  sieciowej bazie danych
<buharin> w hierarchicznej bazie danych
<buharin> w relacyjnej bazie danych
<buharin> w rozproszonej bazie danych
<buharin> relacyjna czy sieciowa?
<buharin> czy cos innego?
<dweller> relacyjna, jeden do wielu/jeden do jednego może być na przykład
<Wizard> buharin, głupie pytanie
<bastetmilo> A czy drugie zdanie nie powinno mieć gdzies "tylko"?
<funnybunny_> bylby ktos w stanie mi pomoc z karta sieicowa n a USB?
<Wizard> wifi? :>
<funnybunny_>     ta
<Wizard> a co nie działa?
<funnybunny_> w ifconfigu stoi
<funnybunny_> nie laczy sie do sieci
<funnybunny_> a prtzy skanowaniu w iwlistem
<funnybunny_> nic nie lapie ew. czasem jakiegos 1 bacon-a
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> w dmesgu coś leci?
<funnybunny_> usb 1-3: firmware version 0x4810 and device bootcode version 0x6720 differ
<funnybunny_> [ 3783.550007] zd1211rw 1-3:1.0: firmware version 4725
<funnybunny_> [ 3783.590002] zd1211rw 1-3:1.0: zd1211b chip 0ace:1215 v6720 high b4-82-fe MAXIM_NEW_RF pa0 g7---
<funnybunny_> [ 3783.592352] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE
<funnybunny_> [ 3783.620928] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Wizard> wklej.org :/
<funnybunny_> http://wklej.org/id/713816/
<funnybunny_> mniej wiecej tak po wpieciui
<funnybunny_> http://wklej.org/id/713820/ a tu z proby skanowania
<funnybunny_> nic nic nic a pozniej lapie 1 bacona i znowu nic
<funnybunny_> a sieci z 10 na windzie widzi ta karta
<funnybunny_> a do tej pory mam 3 nazwy urzadzenia usb , teraz mi pokazuje zydas zd1211b, na innym linuxie wla-54l a na windzie atheros ar5007ug ale wszystkie obsluguje to same wiec..
<funnybunny_> jakies pomysly?  ;d
<dweller> zmień kartę
<dweller> zd1211 nie działa
<dweller> :>
<funnybunny_> jak to mozliwe ze nie dziala pod linuxem jak pod windą dziala ? ;p
<dweller> e, bo to sa rózne systemy z różnymi sterownikami?
<dweller> tak, to chyba to
<funnybunny_> a sieci z 10 na windzie widzi ta karta
<funnybunny_> u;ps ni to
<dweller> ktos tu ostatnio był z zd1211
<funnybunny_> to bylem ja
<funnybunny_> xD
<dweller> inny nick miałeś
<dweller> w takim razie
<funnybunny_> wiem
<dweller> myślałem że pogodziłeś się ze swoją niedolą zd1211
<funnybunny_> ale odpalilem usb inny live i mi pokazal inna nazwe dla tej sieciowki i poszukalem pod ta nazwa i podobno nie jest wspierana przez linuxa ale ludzie jakos sobie radzili
<funnybunny_> ndiswrapperem-czy jakos tak to byla 1 metoda
<funnybunny_> a druga byla jakas zabawa z jadrem tyle ze post byl z 2010 i dla innego kernela i szukam kogos kto rozwiazal ten problem
<panx> Cześć
<bastetmilo> panx: hej
<panx> co tam się dzieje co ?
<bastetmilo> ale gdzie?
<panx> pochwale się, udało mi się uruchomić Wolfenstein RTW Natywa ;].
<Wizard> eeekstra
<bastetmilo> to jakaś gra?
<Wizard> pewnie tak
<panx> tak :)
<panx> działa jak żyleta
 * Wizard grał w wolfenstein 3d kiedyś
<Wizard> fajne
<bastetmilo> strzelają się w tej grze?
<Wizard> do Niemców!
<bastetmilo> aaa
<panx> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_to_Castle_Wolfenstein <<
<panx> tak do Niemców
<panx> chociaż... fajnie by było pozabijać Amerykanów
<panx> jest jedna taka gra jaką znam - Battlefied Vietnam ;F....
<bastetmilo> mój TŻ teraz gra w Battelfieda
<panx> i skołowałem sobie zajebiaszczą gre na pingwina - X3: Reunion ;]
<panx> masakri.... ale grafa ;d
<panx> a właśnie.. mam  odkrycie... przeczytałem z Dóm 3 mam nativny instalator... a mam łorginała..., to zainstalowałem i wiecie że na Pingwinie gra szybciej ładuje poziomy niż na Łindołsie?
<dweller> do zombie niemców
<dweller> wiemy
<dweller> frozen synapse na linuksie na intelowskiej integrze działa
<Wizard> panx, do przewidzenia
<dweller> w porównaniu do tego na windowsie
<Wizard> znaczy są takie wyjątki
<panx> Wizard, czemu do przewidzenia?
<dweller> w ogóle sterownik intela dla *niksów już dawno przerósł tego windowsowego
<Wizard> no bo tak bywa
<Wizard> dweller, tak myślisz?
<dweller> tak
<Wizard> ja mam intela tu w notebooku, ale nigdy nie odpalałem na nim windows
<mati75> dweller: ++
<mati75> full hd na intelu chodzi
<mati75> a windowsie zapomnij
<dweller> na windowsie też chodzi, na windows media playerze
<dweller> ale to tyle co nic
<dweller> no i wydajnościowo jest lepiej pod linuksem, chociaż to może być kwestia opengl a directx
<panx> tylko instalator medal of honor nie działa...
<panx> po wpisaniu sudo sh mohaa_*.sh, pisze że wypakowywuje a i nagle koniec... dziwne
<panx> loading opengl32: QGL_Init: Can't load opengl32 from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: /home/panx/games/rtcw/opengl32: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory kur.... ciągle coś....
<panx> ale dziwne że multiplayer działa... tylko singiel wali takie JaJa
 * bastetmilo odkryła QuakeLive
<ntat> Witam
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> cześć
<panx> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found < skąd wziąść 2.15?? jak w repo max 2.11?
<Biszkopcik> lol
<Biszkopcik> to na basha powinno isc
<panx> czemu?
<panx> źle to odczytałem? :D
<panx> ok nie ważne... ale jako świerzy oneiric... mam pytanie, warta zaznaczać oneiric-proposed?
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<m477> :)
<m477> ;o
<Ozil1> ja pierdole co za kretyński isp
<Ozil1> znów są zablokowane wszystkie porty
<m477> ;o
<Ozil> no sprawdziłem na innym routerze bo openwrt mże jakiegoś psikusa sprawił i nadal kupa
<Ozil> polecicie jakiś płatny serwer proxy abym mógł sobie przekierować ruch ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Ozil> a to co polecicie vpna ?
<kklimonda> Ozil: jak isp blokuje ci porty to vpn też ci zablokuje
<kklimonda> chyba, że na 443 porcie gdzieś kupisz
<kklimonda> (ew. postawisz)
<Ozil> kklimonda: no to lepsze było by proxy
<Ozil> ale zabawne to jest to że pewnie mają jakieś prace o kturych nie informują bo z braku wiedzy schodzi im się zamiast 2dni to 2 miesiące
<kklimonda> Ozil: proxy też nic nie da jak jest na złym porcie
<Ozil> to tunelowanie połączeniea przez ssh ?
<kklimonda> Ozil: jak jesteś pewien, że isp blokuje porty to poszukaj gdzieś vpna który stoi na 443 porcie (to https jest)
<kklimonda> Ozil: a 22 portu ci nie blokuje?
<Ozil> mam brak tylko połączeń przychodzących
<Ozil> jak sam nawiąże połączenie to działa
<Ozil> mogę się np połączyć do maszyny kumpla na porcie 70987
<kklimonda> nie ma takiego portu
<Ozil> przez ssh
<kklimonda> ale ok
<mati75> -p port
<Ozil> no to dziwne bo ustawić w routerze mogę
<Ozil> na 22 też sprawdziłęm
<Ozil> obecnie na wingrozie
<Ozil> ale poczekaj uruchomie wirtuala
<Ozil> -p 80 nie znaleziono polecenia
<Ozil> co mam dokładnie wpisać ?
<Ozil> oszukałęm port powyżej 50987
<Ozil> bo do 6000 jest
<m477> :)
<m477> jakie puchy
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-21
<Matan[M]> bry
<m477> yesu
<gjm> słucham synu
<TheNumb> ;o
<Wizard> ja pierdziu
<Wizard> ktoś pozbierał różne łatki, pozakładał, zrobił nową (jeszcze brzydszą) stronę i wydał nową wersją windowmakera
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> stworzyli potwora
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> wznowili rozwijanie mojego niegdysiejszego menedżera okien :)
<bastetmilo> i zrobili brzydka stronę?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> stara pewnie wygasła, czy coś.. przecież windowmaker leżał od paru lat w kurzu
<Wizard> chociaż w gentoo np. zawsze były jakieś dodatkowe łatki itd
<Wizard> a tu dodali takie ficzery, że hoho
<Wizard> przede wszystkim obsługę xrandr
<Wizard> więc da się tego na 10 monitorach używać
<bastetmilo> ohohoh
<bastetmilo> full wypas ;)
<Wizard> wszyscy użytkownicy "docków" a la os x powinni wypróbować wmaker
<Wizard> tam dock jest z automatu i działa
<Wizard> na 3MB ramu ;)
<Blacky> wow
<Wizard> oo, do tego reaktywowali stronę dockapps ;)
<bastetmilo> nie mam docka na ubuntu. Ale mysle nad debianem
 * Matan[M] dostał dzisiaj Amige600, będzie przywracanie maszynki do życia :)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> jeszcze trochę i zaczniesz pisać w iso8859-2, jak #ppa
<Wizard> dlatego, że amirc
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie ;P pewnie ją reanimuję, skompletuję, dopieszczę i wrzucę w pudła i na skład :) niech sobie poleży z resztą konsol i komputerków i za 10 lat sprzedam i wybuduję za to dom :D
<Wizard> muszę zatem poszukać magnetofonu datasette na chodzie
<Wizard> i polutować joystick
<Wizard> mój c64 powinien być jeszcze na chodzie
 * Matan[M] ostatnio kupił nówkę magnetofon do C64 za 10zł od dzieciaka
<Wizard> japierdziu!
<Wizard> dam 20zł!
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie ma takiego :P
<Matan[M]> brakowało mi do kompletu
<Matan[M]> teraz mam full c64
<Wizard> kuwa
<Matan[M]> wszystko skompletowane w kartonie leży
<Matan[M]> jak gumiaka
<Matan[M]> ciekawe ile za gumiaka teraz bym dostal, bo za mydelniczke już mi 600zł proponowali
<Wizard> gumiak to zx spectrum?
<gjm> tak
<Matan[M]> yup
<Matan[M]> 64kb
<Wizard> spoko, kumpel miał takiego
<Wizard> ale oddał
<Matan[M]> ostatnio Nintendo Virtual Boya opierdzieliłem z łezką w oku :<
<Matan[M]> ale 1000zł w kieszeń jest
<Wizard> mhm
<Matan[M]> tak btw... oświadczyć się w wieku 21lat to deczko przesada? :|
<Wizard> no widzę, że drogie te magnetofony
<Wizard> znaczy spytać dziewczyny, czy się ożeni?
<Wizard> tfu, za mąż wyjdzie?
<Matan[M]> Wizard: tak ;)
<Wizard> po co ci to?
<Wizard> nie żeń się, człowieku
<Matan[M]> ekonomiczniej składki jako związek małżeński można odkładać :P
<Wizard> składki?
<Matan[M]> i w związku z przyszłą mą profesją ubezpieczenie na rodzinę bym miał :P
<Wizard> w partii?
<Matan[M]> tak, pracy :D
<Wizard> ty komuchu
<Matan[M]> a sam ruskiego szampana pije ;)
<Matan[M]> ale tak poważnie...
<Matan[M]> dylemat deczko mam
<Wizard> ну что?
<Matan[M]> co by się oświadczyć czy nie :|
<Wizard> nie wiem, nigdy tego nie robiłem i już pewnie nie zrobię
<Matan[M]> chcę minąć los mojego braciucha :D
<Wizard> powiedziała "nie"?
<Matan[M]> 30 lat i ni baby...
<Matan[M]> ...ni chłopa
<Matan[M]> Wizard: w jakim sensie?
<Matan[M]> "NIE, nie słodzę"?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: przeciez ty masz żonę :)
<Wizard> no mam
<bastetmilo> ale bez oświadczania się?
<Wizard> ale się nie oświadczałem
<Matan[M]> lol
<bastetmilo> też tak można. Mój też przychodzi i kwęka "weźmy slub, no"
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: twarda jesteś
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: po prostu nie chce ślubu.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: cywilnego też?
<Wizard> co jest śmiesznego w nie oświadczaniu się?
<Wizard> to była decyzja polityczna :D
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: żadnego ślubu
<bastetmilo> ah. jak miło dostać maila z poprawkami od klienta, gdzie 1/3 wymagań jest totalnie od czapy i "nie wiem o co mu chodzi"
<Wizard> bastetmilo, norma
<Wizard> ale w tym kraju nikt normalny nie robi z wymagań części umowy
<Wizard> bo wtedy trzeba je porządnie zrobić
<Wizard> więc podpisuje się na ślepo, a potem 100 razy zmienia
<karmel> niestety
<karmel> Wizard: od kiedy masz opa tutaj? :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie widzialam tej umowy. Ale szef powiedział "jak za dużo bedzie pracy z tymi 'poprawkami' to odpuszczamy". Nieźle gada.
<Wizard> karmel, ja wiem? z pół roku? spytaj ChanServa
<karmel> huh, to widze ze dlugo tu nie zagladalem ;p
<Wizard> karmelek, cóż
<Wizard> ludzie przychodzą, odchodzą
<Wizard> jest pewna ekipa, która troluje ciągle
<Wizard> ircuje*
<bastetmilo> Ale mam ochotę napisać w pliku z poprawkami "NIE DA SIĘ" na wszystkie requesty klienta.
<garnus> postgres pg_upgrade
<garnus> gdzie to jest?!?!
<kklimonda> garnus: tam gdzie zawsze takie rzeczy lądują
<kklimonda>  /usr/lib/postgresql/<ver>/bin/
<garnus> wlasnie nie ma
<garnus> doinstalowalem wszystko
<garnus> co ma psql
<kklimonda> bo to nowe narzędzie
<kklimonda> w ubuntu dopiero od 12.04 jest (przychodzi z 9.1)
<garnus> ale w backportach jest 9.1
<garnus> i to zainstalowalem
<garnus> i niet ma
<garnus> to inaczej
<garnus> jak zrobic taki upgrade?
<garnus> bez tego narzedzia
<kklimonda> pg_upgradecluster
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> m477: spałeś dziś coś? ;)
<m477> dwie godzinki :)
<karoles> :S
<Wizard> czeсц каролес
<Wizard> упс
<Wizard> cześć karoles
<karoles> Sześć
<m477> popraw kodowanie
<Wizard> m477, ?
<Wizard> moje kodowanie jest chyba w porządku
<Wizard> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> no ba
<m477> kszaki straszne rzuca
<m477> lubie kasztanki :-)
<panx> ping *
<roki457> witam
<roki457> pytanko
<roki457> mam serwer zainstalowany na hyper-v
<roki457> jak zainstalowac takie cos
<roki457> http://xen.org/products/satori.html
<roki457> za pomoca terminala
<roki457> robie tak : ./setup.pl inputdriver
<roki457> dostaje odpowied
<roki457> -bash: ./setup.pl: No such file or directory
<gjm> roki457: chmod +x?
<roki457> czyli chodzi o prawa dostepu
<gjm> bingo
<roki457> ale do jakiego katalou
<roki457> jestem pocztkujacy wiec prosze o wyrozumiałosc
<gjm> nie katalogu, chmod +x nadaje atrybut wykonywalności
<gjm> czyli dajesz:'chmod +x setup.pl'
<roki457> ok zaraz sprawdze
<gjm> i skoro jesteś początkujący to zacznij podstaw a nie XEN'a
<roki457> poczatkujacy linixowiec
<roki457> chmod: cannot access `inputdriver': No such file or directory
<roki457> takie dostałem odpowiedz
<gjm> kurde mol
<gjm> wyraźnie napisałem 'chmod +x setup.pl'
<gjm> bez 'inputdriver'!
<roki457> ok
<roki457> chmod: cannot access `./setup.pl': No such file or directory
<panx> perl ;]
<gjm> roki457: zaraz padnę
<gjm> przeczytaj co napisałem
<gjm> i nie wracaj dopóki nie zrozumiesz
<panx> gjm, co on chce zrobić?
<roki457> ok
<roki457> czytam i analizuje
<roki457> :)
<gjm> wklepujesz to co napisałem między ''
<gjm> to t tylko to
<gjm> panx: coś zainstalować
<panx> .pl nie dzaiałają pod przegladarką czasem? znaczy perlowe skrypty
<gjm> czy ktoś mi może powiedzieć co ja tu robię?
<panx> patrzysz?
<panx> piuszesz?
<panx> piszesz?
<panx> kij wie,,
<gjm> chyba Cannonical osiągnęło swój cel, Ubuntu jest tak idiotoodporne że można być kretynem żeby się nim posługiwać
<roki457> dzieki za podsumowanie
<roki457> juz mnie znechecasz do linuxa
<panx> roki457, w zasadzie co ty chcesz zainstalować i po hugo?
<roki457> http://xen.org/products/satori.html
<gjm> dając Ci do zrozumienia że nikt za Ciebie nic nie zrobi jeśli sam nie pomyślisz?
<gjm> napisałem ci dokładnie to co masz wklepać, a ty co?
<roki457> zainstalowałem linuxa na hyper-v
<roki457> i aby przechwycic myszke przez rdp musze doinstalowc takie cos
<roki457> http://xen.org/products/satori.html
<panx> "To install the InputVSC driver: (you must be root:)"....  no to sudo chmod +x setup.pl
<panx> a potem walnij sudo ./setup.pl inputdriver
<gjm> panx: jakiś ty odkrywczy
<panx> gjm, ale on nie jest odkrywczy
<roki457> ok chyba w czoraj prubowałem ale raz jeszce sprubuje
<karmelek> probowalem rwa...
<roki457> strzsznie nerwowo na tym ircu
<panx> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj" chyba tego nie przeczytałeś.
<panx> tego modth'a jak wchodziłeś na kanał
<roki457> ok
<gjm> panx: motd'a jak już coś, a poza tym to jest topic
<panx> gjm, wiedziałem że coś pokiełbasiłem ;F
<panx> btw. czym otworzyć plik ".mo"?
<roki457> root@BAY52:/mnt# chmod +x setup.pl
<roki457> co robie nie tak
<roki457> czy jesli podłaczam sie przez ssh to nie moge wykonac takiego polecenia
<Lakii> a jaki blad dostajesz ?
<panx> bład jaki masz
<panx> przydział na kule błędule się skończył.
<roki457> chmod: cannot access `setup.pl': No such file or directory
<panx> więc sam musisz napisać jaki masz błąd
<panx> chmod +x s<tabulator>.pl
<Lakii> roki457: musisz byc w katalogu z plikiem
<Lakii> albo podac pelna sciezke dostepu przy uruchomieniu
<roki457> tak własnie myslałem
<panx> ja...... jak można próbować wykonać plik którego niema w katalogu... ;F
<roki457> tylko pod hyper-v nie widac iso
<roki457> które popiołem do ubuntu
<roki457> dzieki za podpowiedz
<gjm> dżizas omg
<roki457> he chyba nie jestem pierwszym takim lamerem na tym ircu z linuxa
 * karmelek mruczy cos o dokumentacji i tutorialach :P
<karmel> szukam jakiejs przyzwoitej strony na wlasnego svna - ktos cos poleci?
<mickjagger> Witam serdecznie Jestem poczatkujacy na linuxie i jego fanem jednocześnie. Sprawdzam rózne rzeczy np chat jak to działa.Proszę tylko o odpowiedz czy ktoś to widzi i czyta. Pozdrawiam
<Ozil> działa
<mickjagger> ok dziękuję wiem o co chodzi
<gjm> mi nie działa
<mickjagger> jak to nie jak piszesz sobie
<gjm> no bo widzę co piszą inni ale nie to co ty
<mickjagger> Ale przeciesz mnie czytasz
<Wizard> ja pieprzę, jak byk w temacie stoi "Zachowuj się kulturalnie"
<gjm> Wizard: umrzyj
<Wizard> gjm--
<gjm> Wizard: to zrób coś z nimi
<Wizard> z kimi?
<gjm> poczytaj se logi
<gjm> takich mungołów to dawno nie widziałem
<Wizard> gjm, nie każdy rodzi się geniuszem
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> mi czasem ręce opadają, ale co się stało, to się nie odstanie
<Wizard> możesz podziękować za ten stan panu Buzkowi
<Wizard> nota bene dostał za to stołek w Brukseli
<gjm> Pan_Buzek: dziękuję
<tobiasz29> Buzek ma linuksa?
<roki457> to jeszcze jedno jak dostac sie z lini polecen z ubuntu do windowsa w sieci do udostepnionych danyc
<Wizard> nie, jego rząd przyklepał reformę oświaty
<gjm> roki457: poczytaj nt. samby
<Wizard> roki457, smbmount albo smbclient
<roki457> smb\\:
<roki457> ok
<Wizard> ew. mount.cifs
<Wizard> bo to chyba tak się teraz nazywa
<gjm> btw. teraz znowu coś zmieniają
<Wizard> jak zwykle :D
<gjm> żenada
<gjm> nie wiesz czy rozmawiasz z trollem czy idiotą
<tobiasz29> a to nie jedno i to samo? :>
<gjm> niekoniecznie
<gjm> są też inteligente trolle
<gjm> tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje
<tobiasz29> w takim razie nie powinieneś mieć problemów z rozróznianiem ... nvm   :)
<Wizard> różnie to bywa
<Wizard> zdejmę, żeby mnie nie kusiło
<tobiasz29> :D
<Wizard> ja np, drogi gjm, uważam się za inteligentnego trola
<tobiasz29> a ja siebie z ainteligentnego idiotę  :]
<gjm> 'się' czy 'siebie'?
<tobiasz29> no właśnie, hm, nie wiem
<tobiasz29> chyba jednak siebie ... :x
<gjm> też mi się tak wydaje
<Wizard> gjm, po polsku obie formy są poprawne
<Wizard> uważać się - normalny czasownik zwrotny
<gjm> być może
<Wizard> gjm, widzisz, nie znasz się
<Wizard> ale teraz w szkole nie uczą nawet odmiany przez przypadki
<Wizard> sądząc po tym, ile ludzi pisze "tą książkę"
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish :)
<Dreadlish> no cześć Wizard ;)
<Wizard> <---<< ← tępa strzała pamięci DaZa
<cojack> Wizard: Ty pipo!
<Wizard> cześć żelik
<Wizard> zjazd gimnazjalistów dzisiaj :]
<Wizard> nie dość, że amazon, to jeszcze AWS
<cojack> hahaha
<drathir> no "wolne" w koncu...
<Wizard> wolne?
<Wizard> myślałem, że ferie są w lutym
<BlessJah> Wizard: różne województwa różnie mają
<drathir> Wizard:"panie wladzo ja nie wagaruje, ja jedynie zabladzilem w drodze do szkoly"...
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale dzisiaj jest dzień wagarowicza
<Wizard> to co ja robię w pracy?!
<BlessJah> ciebie to nie dotyczy
<Wizard> ale jakim prawem?
<Wizard> zawsze mnie rozwalali ludzie, którzy chodzili na wagary 21 marca
<Wizard> ja rozumiem, że tradycja i w ogóle
<Wizard> ale i tak przeważnie w szkole się jakieś fajne rzeczy działy
<Wizard> pamiętam raz, jak mój wychowawca nas szukał pół godziny po szkole, bo całą klasą poszliśmy na lekcję z pierwszakami
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> meh
<Wizard> babka nas nawet nie próbowała wyganiać
<Wizard> albo odwróciliśmy klasę, a gość skapnął się, jak próbował coś na tablicy napisać, bo oczywiście jej nie dało się przenieść na drugą stronę klasy
<bastetmilo> LOL
<Wizard> to to chyba było w normalny dzień było
<bastetmilo> zapomniałam że dziś jest pierwszy dzień wiosny :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to miałeś fajną klase. U mnie były same sztywne dziewuchy :/
<Wizard> u mnie była jedna
<Wizard> jakoś przeżyła 5 lat i całkiem nieźle się nawet ma
<bastetmilo> u mnie bylo 25 dziewuch
<bastetmilo> i w porywach do 5 facetów
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> przejebane
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja wiem czy fajne?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakaś akademia i piękna pogoda za oknami
<Wizard> u mnie w szkole było fajnie
<Wizard> z resztą, mimo, że szkoła była spora, to ludzie się znali, więc jakoś tak dało się coś na większą skalę działać
<bastetmilo> Wizard: bo to było dawno. Za "naszych" czasów...
<bastetmilo> Wtedy wszystko było lepsze a trawa bardziej zielona.
<bastetmilo> :>
<bastetmilo> a mnie sie nie chce pracować
<Wizard> może to my zbledliśmy po prostu?
<Wizard> mnie też nie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie, no. My nadal jestesmy zajefajni :)
<bastetmilo> ale sobie klient nawymyślał. Tak mi sie nie chce nad tym siedzieć, że no aż chyba pójde po coś do jedzenia :)
<gjm> prawidłowo
<drathir> bastetmilo: oby tylko nie marudzil na efekty...
<cojack> Wizard: pauko
<cojack> wez sie do roboty
<cojack> boze, Wy dalej na iso-2 siedzicie?
<cojack> ;d
<Wizard> że słucham?
<cojack> ze czytaj
<Wizard> to ty masz na łindołsiku coś spieprzone
<Wizard> пошли вон!
<Wizard> działa
<bastetmilo> drathir: a niech spada. Ma durne wymagania, a ja muszę się z tym p*******
<cojack> Wizard: nie
<cojack> :PD
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: 3.14r^lić
<Dreadlish> Wizard: on siedzi na ce pe jeden dwa pięćzero
<Dreadlish> i pewno z mirca
<Dreadlish> a nie
<Dreadlish> strange
<Dreadlish> Wizard: tak, siedze na weechacie
<roki457> zadam pytanie co Wy na to
<roki457> :)
<roki457> prubuje zainstalowac cos takiego http://xen.org/products/satori.html
<roki457> i po wydaniu komendy ./setup.pl
<roki457> Vmbus driver not installed!
<gjm> NIEEE!
<roki457> co jest grane
<roki457> tak to ja
<roki457> he
<roki457> nie podajecie
<roki457> lamer potrzebuje pomocy
<roki457> jest ktos chetny do pomocy
<gjm> nie, ty nie potrzebujesz pomocy, ty chcesz żeby wszystko zrobić za ciebie
<roki457> niestety potrzebuje
<gjm> srebujesz, przejrzałeś chociaż dokumentację?
<gjm> w ogóle po co ci to skoro nie umiesz nawet skryptu odpalić?
<roki457> przeczytałem to co jest na stronie http://xen.org/products/satori.html
<gjm> porywasz się z motyką na słońce
<roki457> bo chce sie nauczyc linuxa
<gjm> to postaw na maszynie wirtualnej i się ucz
<roki457> tak własnie mam
<gjm> "nauczyć linuxa" muszę to zapisać
<gjm> ale na Xen'ie?
<gjm> nie ma już Virtualboxa?
<drathir> roki457: poszukaj driverow o ktore prosi...
<roki457> aaa pewnie skopiowało wszytkich plików
<roki457> własnie
<roki457> dzieki
<drathir> a tak apropo na poczatek proponuje vboxa tez bedzie przyjazniejszy w nauce...
<roki457> vboxa mam opanowanego
<roki457> VMware Player także
<roki457> ale hyper-v nie
<gjm> super, opanowałeś obsługę programu, gratuluję
<roki457> tak to prawda
<gjm> jeszcze ten
<roki457> gjm wiesz co tyle co tutaj piszesz to jak bys tylko chciał to malutkie podpowiedzi juz dawno napisał
<roki457> no ale Ty jestes GURU byle co nie piszesz i zbyle kim nie gadasz
<gjm> ale nie chcę, po tym co widziałem na początku, nie mam tyle nerwów
<roki457> no jestem lamer z linucha ale to co złego w Tym Ty jestes wszech wiedzocy
<roki457> ja np specjalizuje sie w inej dziedzinie nie w administracji
<gjm> nie jestem wszechwiedzący ale przynajmniej umiem pisać poprawnie po polsku, i dzięki temu jestem do przodu
<gjm> roki457: tak? a w jakiej to?
<roki457> GRATULACJE
<roki457> cos tam 8h kazdego dnia c#
<gjm> no, faktycznie trzeba być administratorem żeby umieć odpalić perlowy skrypt
<roki457> pewnie nie
<gjm> widocznie ci to wypaliło trochę neuronów
<gjm> [POLEMIKA MODE OFF]
<bastetmilo> jak dzieci ;)
<arek> Witam wszystkich. Czy ktoś może wie co zrobić. MAm dwa komutery . Jeden Ubuntu 11.10 drugi xubuntu. Na xubuntu widzę wszystko w sieci na ubuntu a odwrotnie nic za wyjątkiem "print"żadnych innych udziałów nie mam . Dziekuję
<gjm> bastetmilo: jak zwykle
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, hej
<jarekpp107> jak tam prace idą
<rafalmi_> hej czy ktos z was kompilowal na linuxie qt z tar.gz ?
<rafalmi_> chodzi mi o kompilacje skrosna
<drathir> arek: wszystko w sieci czyli? moze jakis fw na porty albo cus z tej strony...
<arek> czyli muzyka . obrazy , dokumenty itp
<arek> w zaporze dopuściłem sambę do wyjatków na jednym i drugim komputerze
<gjm> drathir: to jest ten koleś od pytania czy widać co pisze ;f
<drathir> a udostepnione sa? to moze porty sprawdz... ewentualnie tam gdzie widac moze cos dodatkowego z softu siedzi... ale jesli wszystko bylo robione tak samo...
<drathir> gjm: aha... hrhr ;p
<bastetmilo> hej jarekpp107
<arek> gjm  czy to coś złego  że nie rozumiem wszystkiego na linuksie tak jak ty?
<Biszkopcik> potrzebuje kogos kto sie zna na ipb
<cojack> a co tam trudnego
<cojack> wszystko idzie wyklikac
<gjm> kurde, wszyscy mają jakieś problemy to ja też mogę
<drathir> ale i ta na dobra sprawe powodem moze byc zapewne wiele rzeczy ciezko okreslic jednoznacznie bez jakichs bledow...
<gjm> potrzebuję kogoś kto da mi stówę
<Biszkopcik> cojack: chce wiedzieć czy obsługuje on tylko memcache czy też memcached
<gjm> no co? nikt nie chce mi dać? lamerzy
<jarekpp107> to może mi dadzą :P dajcie
<arek> drathir dzieki za wskazówki Posprawdzam wszystko jeszcze raz , przeciesz musi być jakieś wyjście pozdrawiam
<cojack> Biszkopcik: memcache od memcached w interfejsie sie niczym praktycznie nie rozni
<cojack> dodali touch() i cos tam jeszcze
<cojack> jak masz memcached a oni korzystaja z memcache a adres ip i port sie zgadza to i tak sie polaczy
<cojack> ale i tak kozackie jest membase
<drathir> gjm: zle sformulowales tak nikt sie nie odezwie lepiej napisz, ze chcesz pozyczyc...
<gjm> hyhy, nie chcę pożyczać
<drathir> gjm: moze to dlatego ze w polsce malo bogatych ludzi, przynajmniej w kregu znajomych... nie wiem jak gdzies indziej jest...
<drathir> gjm: a myslisz ze jakby ktos mogl i mial to by nie dal?
<gjm> nie wiem, mi nikt nie dał
<Wizard> gjm, ty się nudzisz zbytnio?
<Biszkopcik> cojack: moze byc memcache i memcached w php.ini?
<Biszkopcik> jako extension
<Biszkopcik> matan
<Biszkopcik> lol
<Biszkopcik> jak ja go dawno nie widzlame
<Biszkopcik> widzalem*
<matti_> kogo?
<matti_> bry
<gjm> Wizard: nie, dlaczego?
<jarekpp107> drathir,  ja na dzielnicy mam zamek  przepychu i rozpusty ze złotymi klamkami
<jarekpp107> drathir,   ZUS
<drathir> jarekpp107: ++
<drathir> matti_: bry bry...
<cojack> Biszkopcik: tak
<Wizard> cojack, ale ty się znasz :D
<cojack> Wizard: korki chcesz? :D
<matti_> jarekpp107: daj fote :)
<jarekpp107> cooo
<jarekpp107> ja jestem wirtualnym stworem , nie istnieje naprawdę
<matti_> jest jakiś program który by zliczał transfer internetu wykorzystany przez dany program?
<matti_> jarekpp107:  nie mówię o twej facjacie tylko o tym ZUSie
<jarekpp107> aaa wyobraź sobie hotel 4 gwiazdkowy i obok  zus .
<jarekpp107> no i oczywiście zus jest większy i ładniejsze
<jarekpp107> podpowiem tyle że  ten hotel jest najdroższy w mieście :P
<matti_> jaka ulica i miasto to sam poszukam ;)
<uh4> jest jakis odpowiednik virtual dj'a na  linuxa?
<matti_> o przypomniało mi się http://www.isofa.pl/palace-zusu
<panx> zastanawia mnie skoro WIne ma tj. swojego DX, to po cholere do LOLa czy czegoś innego każą instalować jednak DX..
<panx> http://www.virtualdj.com/forums/65088/Wishes_and_new_features/Linux_version.html < cięzko poczytać?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7omt92d> (at www.virtualdj.com)
<uh4> panx: dziieki, ciezko.
<panx> uh4 zawsze w google wpisz nazwe programu + Linux, często jest jego natywna wersja, lub dopisz odpowiednik
<panx> naprawdę w google jest wszystko
<uh4> panx: dzieki, wiem, nie chcialo mi sie.
<panx> znalazłem to 3 sekundy  :) poczytaj informacie , temat to  Czego sobie zyczycie w wersji linuksowej, czyli albo jest, albo powstanie
<gjm> uh4: ew Mixxx
<gjm> ale kto gra na linuxie?
<uh4> gjm: dla zabawy
<gjm> no nie wyobrażam sobie w klubie ;)
<uh4> gjm: LMMS to juz nawet jakos wyglada zaraz zobacze jak sprawnosc
<gjm> LMMS to coś w stylu FL Studio :>
<uh4> yep
<gjm> ja nie pytam, ja stwierdzam
<gjm> lol
<qaz> małe pytanko w najnowszym  wesjach jest inny pulpit jak w poprzenich jak powrucic do klasycznego
<qaz> wygladu
<gjm> oemgie
<gjm> qaz: poszukaj 'tryb fallback gnome3'
<BlessJah> dużo ludzi dzisiaj wchodzi z webirca i zadaje głupie pytania
<Voldenet> kiedyś słyszałem od kogoś, że nie ma głupich pytań
<Voldenet> powinien kiedyś posiedzieć na ircu lub grupie dyskusyjnej
<Voldenet> oops, forum
<bastetmilo> re
<panx> hee grupa dyskusyjna kojarzy mi się z Łingrozą
<karoles> dlaczego z Łindozą?
<bastetmilo> panx: dlaczego?
<panx> bastetmilo, bo w Outlook Express jest "dodaj grupę dyskusyjną"
<bastetmilo> LOL
<karoles> ...
<karoles> kto uzywa Outlooka?
 * bastetmilo nadal korzysta z "grup dyskusyjnych" - w TB
<kklimonda> karoles: dziwne pytanie na kanale o Linuksie
<bastetmilo> karoles: ja. 11 lat temu :)
<panx> karoles, nie wiem , ale wiem że w szkole to furują
<karoles> bastetmilo: O.o
<karoles> panx: ; D. ja mialem egzamin z Outlooka : D z konfiguracji  :D
<panx> karoles, ja 12-13 lat temu w podstawówce :P
<karoles> ja w techinikum 2 lata temu na Oprogramowaniu Biurowym ; d
<panx> pamiętam jak włączało się komputer i widziało się napis "Windows 95"  - w szkole  xD
<karoles> e, za młody jestem.
<panx> a jak byłem w 1  liceum to  pani zainstalowała już Windows 98... xD
<panx> ale XP to do dziś niema..
<panx> bida :P
<panx> PCty za słabe
<panx> 32mb ramu te szroty mają
<gjm> panx: coś mi się nie widzi że 12-13 lat temu chodziłeś do podstawówki
<gjm> 2-3 prędzej
<panx> gjm, to taka alegoria.... :P
<panx> 2-3... przesada
<panx>  :P
<panx> aż tyle niee :P
<karoles> tylko*
<panx> policzmy mając 7 lat temu szedłem do pierwszej  gimnazjum :)
<gjm> "mając 7 lat temu" aha.
<panx> w 5 podstawówki zrobiono sale komputerową, 8 PCyów
<panx> gjm, nie skasowałem mając - czepiasz się szczegółów
<panx> a w 6 , 2gą salę 15 PCtów... ino wał bo klasa miała ok 27 osób... na 8 PCtów lub na 15 jak sala była wolna ...
<panx> po dwóch na jeden, to w 2giej sali było git, zawsze ktoś siedział sam
<karoles> nas podzielili na grupy
<panx> karoles, u nas szkoła za mała, a za duzo wiary
<karoles> i kazali pisac
<panx> bo to podst. gim. liceum
<karoles> w logomotion ; D
<panx> logomocia była w 1 gimn
<panx> imagination inaczej
<panx> fajne to :P
<panx> chociaż małe jaja były..
<panx> bo te komputery z sali nr.1 miały 64mb ram, i Windows 95, a sala nr2. windows 98 z ramem 32mb .... faza xD
<panx> informatyczka była naszą wychowawczynią, to po lekcjach (jak nie miała zajęć) to przychodziliśmy sobie pograć w gry, Stund GP i Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2... ew. Mugen z bijatyk
<bastetmilo> panx: to teraz do której kalsy chodzisz?
<bastetmilo> *klasy
<panx> bastetmilo, do 4 liceum, profil P.U.P... -.-
<bastetmilo> P.U.P?
<panx> Powiatowy Urząd Pracy....
<karoles> gdzie byles
<karoles> w PUPie
<panx> ide do pupy.... - weź latarkę...
<karoles> panx: 4 liceum?
<karoles> panx: zaoczne?
<karoles> jakos specjalnie profilowane czy jak
<karoles> bo zwykle licea maja po 3 lata
<panx> karoles, masakri!!!! ale macie mózgi .. masakri.... Sarkazm..
<panx> brawo i max po 3..
<panx> 4 liceum to taki sarkazm :p
<bastetmilo> panx: no ja sie domyśliłam po tej pupie ;) wypraszam sobie
<panx> bastetmilo, :) oj wybacz waść :), to za odkupę waść odpocznie, a ja pobruszę :)
<bastetmilo> a waść to nie jest od pan?
<panx> yhy :) taka forma grzecznościowa, tak się już nie mówi :P
<panx> a szkoda, taka czysta polszczyzna ;d
<bastetmilo> panx: tak, ale waść to sie chyba do panów mówilo? Niech mnie ktoś poprawi jesli sie mylę.
<panx> niee...
<panx> do każdego
<panx> do kobiety, waśćpani, a do panienki waśćpanna
<panx> a do pana mówiło się zazwyczaj po tytule...
<panx> np. Hrabio... xD
<bastetmilo> *waćpani
<gjm> idźcie może na jakiś onet czat, co?
<panx> nie wiem, spytać polonisty wypadało by...
<bastetmilo> *waćpanna
<panx> wać :P  ano :P
<panx> ale do gościa było bankowo waść :)
<bastetmilo> panx: tak. Ale ja jestem kobietą.
<panx> dobrze się kamuflujesz :)
<bastetmilo> panx: tia...
<bastetmilo> gjm: a cóż Ci przeszkadzają polonistyczne pogaduszki? ;)
<gjm> bastetmilo: polonistyczne nic, chodziło mi o szkolne opowieści
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<bastetmilo> byłeś na wagarach?
<gjm> ta, w domu
<gjm> uczyłem (uczę w sumie) się geografii
<bastetmilo> ah. Matura.
<gjm> srura, egzamin zaliczeniowy mam jutro
<bastetmilo> gjm: hm. To Ty nie jesteś w liceum?
<gjm> jestem, jak najbardziej
<gjm> zaliczam geo, bo nie miałem w 1 klasie (chodziłem do LP)
<bastetmilo> aaaa
<gjm> jak w tym roku nie zdam to mi się cierpliwość skończy i wejdę do szkoły obwieszony C4
<qaz> po co wogole siedzicie na tym ircu jak czytam to wasze wypowiedzi to myslę że mam do czynienia z profezorami z jakis politechniki
<karoles> da sie w gim nie zdac?
<qaz> po co wogóle zadawc na tym ircu pytania
<gjm> qaz: kurde, napisałem Ci przecież co masz zrobić
<karoles> zeby uslyszec odpowiedz :/?
<qaz> skoro z góry zakładacie ze zwykli uzytkownicy linux to kretyni
<qaz> tak napisał za to dziki wielkie
<gjm> no w kurwę
<qaz> jestem pocztkujacy i juz dostaje po bani jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi ze nie umiem linuxa
<karoles> ;S.
<qaz> masakra
<karoles> qaz: bo pytanie ktore nam zadales mozesz znalesc w sekunde w googlach :}
<gjm> qaz: dobra, i tak się nie uczę, w czym problem?
<karoles> qaz: gjm mylicie mi sie :/
<bastetmilo> qaz: ja też nie umiem. Ale to nie zwalnia mnie z umiejętnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem :)(i szukaniu w google :))
<gjm> mam czas, może zostanę świętym
<qaz> jak nie znade w goole to własnie szukam na tego typu stronach miedzy in. irdz
<karoles> irc*
<bastetmilo> strony typu irdz
<bastetmilo> piekne.
<bastetmilo> trzeba to zapisać gdzieś
<gjm> bastetmilo: dzisiaj tu tak od rana
<qaz> a tutaj z jezyk polski odrazu mozna zostac banonowany
<gjm> lepsze kwiatki były
<bastetmilo> bananowany chyba
<karoles> banonowany : D.
<karoles> bastetmilo: dostaniesz bananem milicyjnym :P.
<gjm> kuuurde, nie mam logów
<gjm> `logs
<karoles> qaz: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu-pomoc.org%2Fubuntu-11-04-klasyczny-gnome%2F&ei=4RdqT7OwIcSLswaq6OGbCA&usg=AFQjCNGPIkWe7_PfO-z5O40ZNJAtbgttTw mistrzu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7w8hkxm> (at www.google.com)
<bastetmilo> karoles: banonem :)
<gjm> `log
<karoles> pierwszy wynik z google ; )
<qaz> jestescie normalnie KRóLAMI linuxa i nikt wam nie podskoczy
 * gjm like a boss
 * karoles like a bitch
<gjm> uff
<bastetmilo> ejj
<gjm> ?
<bastetmilo> on sobie poszedł a ja chciałm mu cos napisać zabawnego
<karoles> napisz to my sie posmiejemy
<bastetmilo> nie, nie bawie sie tak, zabieram grabki i ide do innej piaskownicy
<karoles> :/
<karoles>  /join #gentoo
<karoles>  :D?
<foreste> czesc
<m477> ;o
<KOROWIOFF> witam
<m477> zaraz mnie wystrzeli
<KOROWIOFF> mam ma³y problem
<mati75> m477: na monitor się tylko nie spuszczaj
<KOROWIOFF> karta graficzna idzie mi na PCI X4 ... zamiast x8 czy x16
<m477> mati75: czemu mam sie spuszczac na monitor?
<mati75> 19:51 < m477> zaraz mnie wystrzeli
<m477> no i?
<KOROWIOFF> klatkuje na lepszym sprzêcie
<KOROWIOFF> na gorszym chodzi lepiej
<KOROWIOFF> klatuje na CORE 2 DUO ;-)
<KOROWIOFF> ludzie
<mati75> m477: jak strzelasz to oznacza jedno
<m477> chyba czytac nie umiesz
<mati75> KOROWIOFF: w biosie ustaw x16 jako stałe
<KOROWIOFF> nie mam takiej opcjii w bios
<mati75> musi być
<KOROWIOFF> nie ma
<dweller> KOROWIOFF: i co że idzie na x4 a nie x16?
<KOROWIOFF> na NB jest V-link i DRAM CLOCK
<KOROWIOFF> klatkuje na lepszym sprzêcie
<dweller> rly?
<KOROWIOFF> Core 2 duo 2GB DDR2
<dweller> co klatkuje
<KOROWIOFF> na athlon3500 s939 1GB 400mhz chodzi lepiej bo ustawia siê na x8
<KOROWIOFF> pci express
<KOROWIOFF> rendering 3d jak to co
<dweller> no nie wiem, nie napisałeś
<KOROWIOFF> oto co daje 8x na pci express
<KOROWIOFF> nie pomo¿e szybsza pamiêæ i CPU
<KOROWIOFF> karta siê krztusi na x4 i tyle
<dweller> róznica między x16 a x4 to ~90% wydajności drugiego względem pierwszego
<dweller> może nawet troche więcej
<gjm> KOROWIOFF: kodowanie
<KOROWIOFF> takie gadanie to czysta teoria ...widze go³ym okiem ¿e klatkuje
<KOROWIOFF> ok KODOWANIE w kliencie pod XP - ktos wie jak ustawiæ pl czcionki
<KOROWIOFF> klient nazywa siê HYDRAIRC
<KOROWIOFF> ?
<dweller> ale klatkowanie może wynikać z niezagodnej ilości klatek z odświeżaniem monitora, vsyncem, starym sterownikiem, lipną kartą graficzną :O
<KOROWIOFF> 100 opcjii krwa a ja mam szukac kodowania
<dweller> PCIe jest na szarym końcu
<KOROWIOFF> nie jest taka lipna ...powiedzia³em ¿e na gorszym sprzêcie chodzi p³ynniej
<KOROWIOFF> stery te same na max quality
<KOROWIOFF> nie przekonuj mnie ze to nie wina pci x4
<dweller> no bo nie jest
<KOROWIOFF> bo ci zajepie
<dweller> ale sie boje
<bastetmilo> nastepny?
<KOROWIOFF> jakos przypadkiem na slabszym kompie chodzi na x8
<KOROWIOFF> krwa czytalem na forum ze innym tez klatkowalo
<KOROWIOFF> przy razy x4
<KOROWIOFF> poczytaj sobie
<dweller> nie musze, mam doświadczenie
<KOROWIOFF> jakby to by³ radeon x1300 to nie by³o by ró¿nicy
<bastetmilo> to pewnie przez pierwszy dzień wiosny ludziom tak odwala
<dweller> przy PCIe x1 wydajnośc może być problemem
<dweller> ale nie przy x4
<KOROWIOFF> dweller zale¿y na jakiej karcie
<KOROWIOFF> co nie ?
<KOROWIOFF> no to krwa mamy przyczyne czy nie mamy ?
<m477> ?
<KOROWIOFF> wie ktoœ jak to zmieniæ ?
<KOROWIOFF> p³yta ASUS - nowa
<KOROWIOFF> nie ma ¿adnego kurzu
<m477> nie wiem co piszesz
<KOROWIOFF> krwa ...mówie ¿e karta chodzi na pci x4 zamiast x8 nie mówi¹c o x16
<m477> krwa?
<m477> jaka karta?
<KOROWIOFF> 8600 gt
<KOROWIOFF> galaxy OC fabrycznie ...nic specjalnego
<KOROWIOFF> ale zawsze jest smutno
<kklimonda> KOROWIOFF: pogrzeb w biosie
<KOROWIOFF> za pci express odpowiada NB czy SB ?
<KOROWIOFF> NB ?
<KOROWIOFF> SB to peryferia raczej
<kklimonda> mhm, nb
<dweller> technicznie i to i to ma linie pcie
<dweller> u mnie expresscard na krótym leży karta idzie po sb :>.
<KOROWIOFF> no to s¹ opcje w bios CHIPSET /NB i tu mam do wyboru : DRAM CLOCK TIMING oraz  V LINK and PCI BUS
<KOROWIOFF> pod V LINK i PCI BUS s¹ : V LINK MODE (AUTO ,0,1) VLINK 8 enable disable ,VLINK DATA 2x SUPPORT disable enable
<KOROWIOFF> tylko te 3
<lisu> powitać szanowną rzesze
<kklimonda> poszukaj w innych miejscach
<KOROWIOFF> to wszystko pod CHIPSET
<kklimonda> ale to zależy od biosu - w tych lepszych (tzn. z droższych płyt) masz więcej opcji
<KOROWIOFF> bios chyba mi nie pomo¿e
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> już myślałem, ze to ja mam kodowaniu uruchane
<KOROWIOFF> mam jeszcze mo¿liwoœæ zmiany napiêæ ale pewnie nie têdy droga
<KOROWIOFF> czyta³em coœ ¿e styki na karcie mo¿na chyba spirytusem wyczyœciæ to prawda ?
<dweller> alkoholem izopropylowym
<KOROWIOFF> no dobra a mo¿na na sucho chusteczk¹ ?
<KOROWIOFF> mam zamiar o tym poczytaæ ale krwa ...od czego jest irc ?
<KOROWIOFF> zastanawiam siê zawsze...po chuj tu tyle osób siedzi ?
<KOROWIOFF> ktoœ m¹dry odpowie mi na to pytanie?
<dweller> nie
<KOROWIOFF> bal murzynów
<dweller> iesteś niekultruralnym bucem
<dweller> i klniesz jak szewc, albo chcesz klnąć ale sie boisz
<KOROWIOFF> dweller a ciebie co napad³o ¿e siê wychujasz ?
<KOROWIOFF> ;-)
<dweller> nie wiem co piszesz
<dweller> i chyba nie chcem wiedzieć
<KOROWIOFF> po co siê wychujasz ?
<bastetmilo> niech go ktoś wykopie
<KOROWIOFF> :D:D:D
<m477> :-)
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> wycyliłbyco ;]
<m477> lisu: :)))
 * lisu znalazł zachomikowaną wareczkę :)
<m477> ;ooo
 * m477 zazdrosci
<lisu> m477: nie ma czego, tylko jedna ;/
<m477> ;///
<dweller> słabo
<m477> nie oplaca sie otwierac nawet
<dweller> ani sie nie napijesz, a tylko smaka narobisz
<lisu> oj tam nie napijesz, a co ja chlor jakiś?
<m477> :D
<lisu> mmm, 'my treasue'
<m477> pożądny człowiek też musi się zresetować czasem :-)
<lisu> zacnie radzisz
<lisu> przyjdzie i taki czas
<lisu> z innej beczki: ma tu ktoś coś z ubuntu wspólnego aktualnie 11.10?
<m477> nie wiem jak to powiedziec
<m477> ale nie
<lisu> domyslam się, ze mowisz za wiekszosc
<lisu> tylko mi sie spodobalo u 11.10? ale unity poszło w piz*u, g3 jednak wole, poręczne jak mało co
<kklimonda> lisu: wspólnego?
<lisu> kklimonda: no czy ktoś to trącał kijem/myszą
<BlessJah>   
<kklimonda> lisu: a racja, bo to kanał o ubuntu - takie pytania mają tu sens ;)
<kklimonda> lisu: ja ruszałem 11.10 i 12.04
<bastetmilo> lisu: ja mam Ubuntu 11.10
<lisu> bastetmilo: koniec swiata, niech zgadne unity?
<bastetmilo> lisu: tak
<bastetmilo> ale tylko na pracowym laptopie
<lisu> wspolczuje z unity, jakoś nie moglem tego uzywac
<kklimonda> kwestia gusty
<kklimonda> ja wolę unity od gnome-shell
<kklimonda> gustu nawet
<bastetmilo> lisu: wiesz co... przyzywczaiłam się. Nie jest złe.
<bastetmilo> pracowanie na fullscreenie jest całkiem przyjemne :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<lisu> złe moze nie, ale tak jak mówisz, kwestia gustu. W g3 spodobało mi się wstępnie juz pokonfigurowane, przegladanie okien, powiadomienia na dole, szybkie odpowiedzi komunikatora
<dweller> bastetmilo: jest dobre, ale nie przy tym interfejsie ;f
<bastetmilo> lisu: komunikatora w pracy nie uzywam :) o ogólnie nie zawuwazyłam wiekszych niedociągnieć. Po prostu działa.
<bastetmilo> dweller: system działa? działa. mogę pracować? Mogę. Jest dobrze.
<lisu> jeszcze brak temu ustrojstwu płynności imho, nie postarali sie o optymalizację, w koncu to dośc młody "projekt" jeśli można tak powiedziec
<kklimonda> lisu: gnome-shell też nie jest specjalnie zoptymalizowany
<kklimonda> na starym laptopie unity (chyba jeszcze z 11.04) działało mi lepiej od gnome-shell z tamtego okresu
<kklimonda> teraz nawet nie mogę przetestować
<lisu> kklimonda: w zasadzie to mówie o unitcie i gnomcu
<lisu> na stare sprzety to flux/open boxy
<kklimonda> unity 2d bardzo ładnie działa na starym netbooku
<lisu> w robocie tylko fluxy mam, nie trace czasu na zbedne rzeczy, ale nieco dekadencji w domu na lapie -> gnome-shell
<kklimonda> ja już nie mam siły korzystać z samego WMa
<kklimonda> jednak przyjemnie się używa jak wszystko jest zintegrowane
<lisu> ja musze, sprzęt nienajnowszy, a windows na nim... szkoda gadać, a fluxy radzą sobie z wieloma zadaniami na raz dosc plynnie
<kklimonda> lisu: boże, gdzie ty pracujesz? ;)
<lisu> kklimonda: nie pytaj <facepalm>
<bastetmilo> a u mnie w pracy szef powiedział, że kupi nam kiedyś nowe komputery :>
<Voldenet> 'kiedyś'
<Voldenet> termin używany przez pracodawców kiedy się pyta o nowy sprzęt, podwyżki i urlopy
<lisu> nie no ja podobno w tym roku bierzącym mam dostać 70 nowiutkich pudeł... na cały zakład, ale znając życie, jeszcze 2 razy upije się na swoich imieninach
<bastetmilo> ojtamojtam :)
<lisu> moze czekają na windows 8... krzyż na drogę
<lisu> btw, ktoś próbował win8 customer prev?
<kklimonda> ja próbowałem dev preview
<lisu> kklimonda: no wlasnie ja tez na dev, ciekami mnie czy customer dużo zmienili od czasu deva
<dweller> eh
<kklimonda> lisu: wątpię
<lisu> w ogóle jazdę zrobili jeśli chodzi o kompatybilność i tyle, to co chodzi na xp nei dziala na viscie, a o 7 juz nie wspomnę, wejdą z 8, to krzyż na drogę... tylko wirtualizacja zostanie jak ktoś zakupił drogi system, który na xp dziala ok, a z vistą ma problemy ;/
<lisu> dobra ide cos przkasic i pooglac co oferują za ten ich pieps*ny abonament
<lisu> narazie
<kklimonda> lisu: na 7 nie działają najgorzej napisane aplikacje
<kklimonda> ach, i poszedł
<m477> co sie dzieje
<kklimonda> nic się nie dzieje, lisu hejtował windowsa ;)
<m477> ;o
<m477> nie ładnie
<tajwanuser> gdzie teraz sa dobre torrenty?
<karoles> tpb? :D
<m477> hacked
<karoles> .se ?
<mati75> tajwanuser: na bazarze
 * dweller używa zielonego diabełka
<karoles> na brazzers : D
<bastetmilo> Dobranoc o/
<m477> ;o
<matti_> m477: żyjesz
<matti_> lisu jak tam
<m477> matti_: no
<matti_> ech
<m477> ?
<m477> jestem na haju :)
<Dreadlish> jeszcze co wymyślisz?
<Dreadlish> bym sie nei zdziwił jakbyś powiedział, że siedzisz w psychiatryku
<m477> :(
<m477> mam lekka schize
<m477> zwlaszcza jak sie zecpie
<Dreadlish> WOF
<Dreadlish> WKRĘCAJ SOBIE DALEJ
<Dreadlish> po dobrym ziole nie masz bani dłużej niż 3h
<m477> ja nie pale, tylko wciagam
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> ćpun pieprzony do tego
<m477> nom
<Dreadlish> nie dość że pijak
<Dreadlish> i psychol
<m477> ale co zrobic?
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze ćpun
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<Dreadlish> siekiera w łeb.
<m477> poznalbys mnie w realu zmienilbys zdanie :-)
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czy zbyt szybko będę miał przyjemność
<Dreadlish> chociaż ty w krk siedzisz iirc
<m477> i?
<Dreadlish> to nawet bardzo possible
<m477> wpadaj na pifko :)
<Dreadlish> a co ty tam za tynk ciągniesz?
<m477> najlepszy
<dweller> Dreadlish: kurz z pod szafy
<dweller> albo trutkę na szczury, bo to akademik zdaje sie
<Dreadlish> ;D
<m477> żarówki
<Dreadlish> może wzięli kreta
<m477> dobrze zmielone
<Dreadlish> albo randapa osuszyli
<dweller> prawie jak krokodyl
<m477> ~~
<m477> nie smiejcie sie, bo nie ma z czego
<dweller> skoro tak mówisz, w końcu masz doświadczenie
<m477> nie z jednego pieca chleb sie jadlo
<pislaw> Witam Wszystkich
<pislaw> jest tu kto?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> idź spać
<qermit> a kysz
<BlessJah> qermit: :/ ładnie to tak?
<pislaw> ladnie, nie ladnie
<pislaw> nie gniewam sie i tak
<pislaw> wybaczam
<BlessJah> qermit: może i pislaw ci wybaczył, ale ja to sobie zapamiętam
<pislaw> jak mija wam wieczor?
<BlessJah> przyszedles pogadac towarzysko?
<pislaw> moze
<BlessJah> idź spać
<BlessJah> a kysz
<Voldenet> źle nam mija wieczór
<m477> :<
 * BlessJah ma dar przekobywania
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-22
<pislaw> witam
<pislaw> mam maly problem
<Biszkopcik> pislaw: jaki
<m477> WITAM
<m477> ;D
<Biszkopcik> ...
<m477> biszkopty
<krajator> mianowicie z zainstalowaniem wammu
<krajator> na ubuntu 11.04
<krajator> zaczne od poczatku moze
<Biszkopcik> nie nie
<Biszkopcik> ja ide spać ;D
<krajator> to chyba zaczekam z tymn do jutra
<krajator> w googlach sie nie doczytalem
<Biszkopcik> zreszta
<Biszkopcik> ja sie na ubuntu nie znam, bo nie lubie ;>
<drathir> a bu...
<krajator> chyba ze tak
<krajator> nie mialbym problemu gdyby nie fakt ze mi internet chula
<krajator> i przerywa instalacje z terminala
<drathir> Biszkopcik: to nie odnosnie Twojej wypowiedzi... zeby nie bylo niejasnosci hrhr
<Biszkopcik> spoko
<Biszkopcik> nie obrazam sie
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<drathir> Biszkopcik: to dobrze... lepiej za wczasu uprzedzic zawsze wole...
<drathir> co niszczycie?
<Biszkopcik> dobranoc
<drathir> Biszkopcik: kolorowych...
<krajator> dobrejnocy
<krajator> dzis juz chyba nie znajde osoby ktora mogla by mi pomoc
<krajator> :]
<m477> gdzie jest wódka
<krajator> za sałatą
<krajator> chłodzi się
<m477> polej mi
<m477> polewaj
<m477> zdycham
<drathir> m477: zaczynasz dopiero, w trakcie czy konczysz?
<drathir> krajator: co anihilowales?
<m477> a jak ci sie wydaje
<drathir> m477: odnosnie drinkowania zawsze w trakcie... hrhr
<krajator> drathir? ja cie przepraszam ale jestem swiezak i jesli chodzi o ubuntu jestem zielony
<krajator> co mialbym ahihilowac
<m477> ze co
<m477> ahih...?
<drathir> a bo o pomaganiu cos pisales, czyli coz musiales nabroic ;p
<m477> ??
<drathir> jak tak ma wygladac niezawodny net playa to ja dziekuje ;p
<drathir> m477: to do uciekiniera z brojeniem...
<m477> O_o
<m477> nie cpaj
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> krajator: a bo o pomaganiu cos pisales, czyli coz musiales nabroic ;p
<krajator> wiec zaczne od poczatku
<krajator> system ubuntu mam od niedawna
<krajator> podlaczylem pod niego modem z playa
<krajator> internet na karte
<krajator> i tenze internet odpalam z NetworkManager-a
<krajator> ale
<krajator> ze od czasu do czasu
<krajator> przejrzec skrzynke sms
<krajator> sprawdzic zasieg
<krajator> chcialem zainstalowac program Gammu
<drathir> zasieg Ci pokazuje nm
<krajator> ktory dziala jak program od playa na windowsie
<krajator> zasieg teraz mam mizerny
<krajator> lepszy byl pod vista
<krajator> i teraz tak
<krajator> jak probuje zainstalowac Gammu z centrum oprogramowania
<krajator> to mi wyskakuje ze nie mam polaczenia z internetem
<krajator> jak z komendy przez terminal
<krajator> to zaczyna instalacje po czym wyskakuje mi blad
<drathir> system do zasiegu raczej nie powinien miec zbyt wiele... play do neta chyba korzysta z wlasnych nadajnikow 3g..
<drathir> wpisz mtr 8.8.8.8 spod konsoli
<m477> zoba jaki trzezwy jestem
<krajator> tzn mi chodzi glownie o to
<krajator> mam ten zasieg slaby
<krajator> trudno
<drathir> m477: w to nie watpie ^^
<krajator> ale chyba przez to nie mnoge w jakis sposob sie polaczyc przez jakikolwiek program i sciagnac tego Gamme
<krajator> przydalby sie
<krajator> i tak sie zastanawiam
<m477> ^^
<drathir> wpisz co wyzej napisalem...
<krajator> czy dalo by sie normalnie wyszukac z google
<drathir> $jak mtr-a nie masz to zmien mtr na ping lub traceroute
<drathir> ale mtr najlepszy
<drathir> ewentualnie dig google.com
<krajator> 8.8.8.8
<krajator> czekaj czekaj
<drathir> mtr 8.8.8.8
<krajator> w terminaluu mam to wpisac?
<drathir> tak
<krajator> ok
<m477> aleo leo le
<krajator> My traceroute
<drathir> tak
<drathir> masz duzo cyferek w rzedzie? czy pusto?
<krajator> pislaw-bbook2-1 (0.0.0.0)
<krajator> dalej jest data i godzina
<krajator> Keys, help, display mode, restart statistics, order of fields, quit
<drathir> i nic wiecej w dol po lewej stronie w pionie na pol lub cale okno cyferek i literek?
<krajator> nic a nic
<krajator> kuzyn mi tydzien temu instalowal
<drathir> czyli gorzej niz myslalem hrhr
<krajator> niebianska plaze
<krajator> i system jest ze tak powiem swiezy
<karoles> spac
<drathir> modem wykrylo? i jak klikniesz lweym pokazuje polacz z siecia gsm?
<drathir> klikniesz lewym nm*
<drathir> w konsoli wpisz
<krajator> w network menager
<drathir> ifconfig
<krajator> utworzylem polaczenie komorkowe
<krajator> i internet smiga
<m477> ale f@z@
<krajator> tzn ze modem wykrywa
<drathir> jesli bezposrednio z ustawien utworzysz to nie musisz chybah tam mirc modemu da sie na sucho...
<krajator> okej wyskoczylo
<drathir> jak mowi mtr nie do konca smiga...
<drathir> krajator: wklej na jakies ppastebin czy cos takiego
<drathir> pastebin*
<krajator> moge tu linka wkleic?
<krajator> http://s1.pokazywarka.pl/i/982058/186145/zrzut-ekranu.jpg
<sovtware> Po sprawdzeniu Gnome Unity stwierdzam tak błąd ża błędem itp: wątpię by w 12.04 było lepiej Ubuntu robi wszystko by stracić użytkowników lecz ja nie zrezygnuję wróciłem na Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome który z tych wszystkich co wychodzą nowe jest jednak najlepszy i przynajmniej działa wszystko jak powinno żal ze zrezygnowali z Gnome a żaczeli robić Unity faktycznie na Unity są o wiele mniejsze możliwości i mam prośbę jak ktoś ma sy
<sovtware> stem z podobnym Gnome jak Ubuntu 10.04 i nic nie zmieniają przy nowych wersjach proszę o linka sprawdziłbym więc 10.04 to moja ostatnia aktualizacja w Ubuntu ;/ to wszystko na ten temat ...
<sovtware> Dobranoc Wszystkim a co niektórym miłego i spokojnego dnia
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak bezsensownie wstać 40 minut przed budzikiem.
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> bastetmilo, :o
<Wizard> wstajesz o 5:37? :o
<Wizard> japierdzielę!
<gjm> ja położyłem się o 2 a obudziłem o 6, najs
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Wizard> co wy się tak po nocach budzicie?
<gjm> dobrze że mam jeszcze godzinkę
<drathir> bry bry...
<Wizard> cześć drathir
<Wizard> ludzie, wmaker żyje
<Wizard> pieprzyć unity, instalujcie wmakera
<Wizard> elegancki, prosty, wygodny
<Wizard> wmaker dla mas!
<Wizard> kontynuuje tradycje, jest bardziej macosowy niż sam macos
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no w sumie to mam wstawać 5.10, żeby sie ogarnąć i na busa zdążyć
<shpaq> mornin'
<Demorion> witam
<bastetmilo> aż dziw bierze, ale przyszłam pierwsza do pracy... Nikogo nie ma.. aż głupio
<brt> cześć
<brt> musze zrobic przekierowanie warunkowe na htaccessie
<brt> tak aby http://magento.com/PREFIX_CATEGORY/categoryname usuwał PREFIX_CATEGORY
<brt> i przekierowywał na http://magento.com/categoryname.
<brt> ma ktos jakis pomysł ? :)
<mati75> bastetmilo: zobacz do lodówki
<mati75> może kogoś znajdziesz
<Wizard> bastetmilo, a daleko do pracy masz?
<panx> Witam
<cojack> Wizard: ugabuga
<Wizard> cześć cojack
<Wizard> cześć panx
<Wizard> cojack, umisz symphony?
<cojack> wes se wlonc ujtejef8
<cojack> siuko
<cojack> Wizard: umim symptomy
<cojack> ale 2 czy 1.x ?
<Wizard> obojętne
<Wizard> warto się tego uczyć, czy lepiej django i sensowny język?
<Wizard> ktoś mi przebąkiwał, że symphony to sensowne klasy i tak dalej
<Wizard> w przeciwieństwie do gołego php
<cojack> no to tak samo jak sprint w javie
<Wizard> sprint?
<cojack> spring
<cojack> :D
<cojack> Wizard: po h sie chcesz uczyc php?
<cojack> lepiej qt
<bastetmilo> Wizard: 60km plus prawie cały Wrocław do przejechania.
<Wizard> cojack, qt ma ręce i nogi
<Wizard> z resztą, pisałem już w qt
<cojack> pisales
<Wizard> nie chce mi się tego zgłębiać
<cojack> tak Ci sie wydaje
<cojack> ja chce sie naumiec ogre3d
<cojack> jest fw dla ogre3d w qt
<Wizard> no nie wiem, klient był zadowolony, program leży w ovi store
<cojack> to jest pompa!
<cojack> name of this shit ;>
<cojack> or it didint happend
<panx> ja kto jest że w jockeyu wywaliłem wszystkie sterowniki
<panx> do grafy
<panx> a po restarcie systemu jak odpalam et, to gra się włącza? XD
<cojack> moze glx zostal i masz wsparcie? ;>
<panx> a może.. :P
<cojack> albo leci na vga a Ty masz jakiegos kombaja wiesz sli nvidia quadro 4k
<cojack> ;x
<panx> mam NVIDIA 250 GTS 1G DK :P
<panx> btw. zerknij tu : http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=205&t=156835 < to dowiesz sie dlaczego kasowałem z jockeya stery
<cojack> hahaha albo software bliting na cpu a tu i7-2k 8 rdzeni :D
<panx> nie ... proc słabiutki
<panx>  AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245 Processor
<panx> CPU SPEED :   2700.000 MHz
<cojack> * 2
<panx> w i-nex mam tak napisane
<cojack> czy 4?
<panx> Cpu Cores : 2
<cojack> no to taki c2d od intela
<panx> cojack ja się na tym nie znam :P
<cojack> ja sie nie znaju na amdonah
<cojack> Ty
<cojack> panx: a uruchomiles nvidia-settings po zainstalowaniu nvidia-current ?
<cojack> albo nvidia-xconfig
<panx> cojack, tak, do zmiany rozdzielczośćie :P
<panx> z 800x600 na 1280x1024
<cojack> to nie tylko do zmiany rozdzielczosci
<panx> nvidia-current był już zainstalowany w zasadzie
<cojack> bo support 3d nie dziala jak nvidia sobie nie wpierniczy xorg.conf
<panx> po zainstalowaniu systemu
<cojack> h wie dlaczego, ale tak to jest
<cojack> o ile xorg juz nie potrzebuje xorg.conf o tyle support 3d nie dziala po zainstalowaniu sterow bez wygenerowania tego pliku
<panx> ale dziwne, bo Minecraft, X3: Reunion, Serious Sam TSE+TFE i SS2 oraz Quake Wars i Enemy Terrority działają bez problemów ,nie mówiąc o Doom  3 i Quake 4 wraz UT2004...
<cojack> powaznie?
<cojack> ale chyba na windowsie :D
<panx> Multiplayer w Return to Castle Wolfenstein działa.. tylko Singiel nie działa... nie wiem dlaczego
<dpiwowarski> .
<dpiwowarski> Czesc. Czy mozliwa jest bezbolesna instalacja ubuntu 12.04 obok 11.10, tak zeby nic nie namieszac w 11.10?
<panx> dpiwowarski, a czeu nie ?
<panx> Tylko nie wiem czy w grubie będzie napis  Ubuntu 11.10 / Ubuntu 12.04" czy samo Ubuntu....
<dpiwowarski> panx: 11.10 i 12.04 bede uzywac tego samego grub, jak bedzie wygladal update kernela na ktoryms z systemow? Czy grub bedzie poprawnie update'owany?
<panx> chodzi mi , jak systemy będa rozpoznawane
<panx> ja mam sam napis " Ubuntu"  i "wersją jądra"
<drathir> raczej jesli masz na roznych partycjach to  pliki nie sa wspolne...
<panx> w gryubie moga się pomieszać
<drathir> w grubie cos mi sie wydaje ze cos bedzie musial dodac system jesli beda wystepowac te same wersje jajka...
<drathir> chociaz prostsze rozroznienie nowe jajko nowszy system...
<drathir> 12.04 na 3.1 juz chyba jest?
<drathir> 11.10 2.9 lub 3.0 zapewne...
<drathir> zawsze mozesz sobie edytowac nazwe wyswietlana...
<drathir> swoja droga dlaczego kurat takie wersje przeciez to jedno i to samo byle co...
<drathir> rozumiem 11.04 i 12.04 to inna bajka...
<panx> ta... P
<panx> ja tęsknie za gnome2...
<panx> chyba 11.04 ma ostatnio gnome2
<drathir> panx: dlatego ja z 11.04 nie mam zamiaru sie ruszac jak sie nie nawroca hrhr
<panx> ja mam 11.10.... szkoda że unity nie wprowadzono w 12.04
<panx> a takk to siedze na XFCE :) <- fajne środo
<drathir> panx: tak co lepsze mialem fuksa ze nie zrobilem aktualizacji bo bym sie zdziwil i reinstall by mnie czekal...
<m477> ale nudy
<panx> drathir, z downgrade nie da się zrobić?
<drathir> m477: pustki w zapasach?
<panx> dobra... odpalam jockeyai  stery instaluje
<panx> lol... sam mi zainstalował znowu xD
<drathir> panx: ja sie zastanawiam nad postawieniem 2 systemu nowszego obok tego... ale nie ubu...
<panx> wersję current... .xD
<drathir> jakie stery ?
<panx> ktoś mnie chciał namówić na Fedore, obok Ubu , ale nie dałe się namówić, tak .jak ktoś mnie namawiał do Archa i Gentoo....
<panx> nie wiem wersja current [Rekomendowany] - Sprzędotowo przyśpieszany sterownik grafiki NVIDIA
 * drathir patrzy czy Wizard -a nie ma w poblizu... ja wlasnie na archa 2 obok ubu planuje...
<panx> 280.13... ale stare xD
<panx> 290.x najnowsze
<Wizard> drathir, won na #arch-pl :D
<Wizard> panx, zapomnij o gentoo
<Wizard> ty masz słaby procek i mało ramu
<Wizard> pół życia zmarnujesz oglądając kobietę w czerwieni
<drathir> Wizard: ^^
<panx> jaką kobiete w czerwieni ?
<Wizard> matriksa nie oglądałeś? :D
<panx> co ma matrix do gentoo?
<panx> nie nie oglądałem :P
<Wizard> tam jest taka scena, jak Neo podchodzio do kogośtam.. I on patrzy na te zielone krzaczki przelatujące z góry do dołu
<panx> Antialiasing ustawiać w NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<panx> aaa
<Wizard> i Neo się pyta co on tam widzi, a ten mówi, że patrzy i widzi wszystko
<panx> i co dalej było?
<Wizard> że kobiety, brunetki, blondynki, kobietę w czerwieni
<Wizard> jakoś tak
<panx> xD
<drathir> panx: na poczatek zawsze na czysto zeby sprawdzic czy i jak smiga potem edycja ustawien...
<panx> drathir, nie wiem... ustawie na maxa.... X16... w obu dwóch polach xD
<panx> Inisotropic Filtrening
<panx> też max na 16
<Wizard> i właśnie instalując w gentoo będziesz oglądał przysłowiową kobietę w czerwieni
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> czyli literki lecące z góry na dół
<panx> ino co oznacza Texture Shapening?
<panx> Wizard, aha :D
<Wizard> i tak całymi dniami
<panx> z gentoo to deb cz y szajski rpm?
<Wizard> żaden z nich
<panx> o.O... ale shit ... nie zgadne... tar.gz?
<Wizard> portage (dość wygodne) i kompilacja źródeł
<Wizard> nie zgadłeś
<panx> i trzeba make i make install?
<Wizard> poczytaj sobie na stronie
<panx> o.O
<Wizard> nie, nie trzeba
<Wizard> portage to załatwia
<drathir> Wizard: to w gentoo wszystko sie kompiluje, czy w fedorze tez?
<Wizard> w gentoo
<Wizard> wytrzymałem z tym jakoś rok :d
<Wizard> plusem gentoo jest dobra dokumentacja
<drathir> Wizard: ostro, cierpliwy jestes... ale powiem Ci ze na zime takie gentoo to nie taki zly pomysl cieplo w pomieszczeniu by bylo...
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> chodzi mi jeszcze gentoo po głowie, bo mają dobre wsparcie powerpc i arm
<Wizard> prawdopodobnie panda się dorobi gentoo
<Wizard> mój główny laptop - wątpię
<drathir> Wizard: do jajka maja podobno dodac obsluge raspberry cos gdzies czytalem...
<drathir> tego pi - nastepcy pandaboarda...
<Wizard> a tam już od razu następcy
<drathir> a co do arm-ow powoli zaczynaja soc pakowac gdzie tylko wlezie...
<drathir> Wizard: poszedl caly naklad zaraz po wypuszczeniu tego w dodatku serwery popadaly...
<drathir> ciekawe jak druga versja sie rozejdzie i czy poodniosa ceny widzac zainteresowanie...
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> heh
<cojack> Wizard: wez mi napisz cos fajnego na androidka 4
<cojack> ale takie special 4me
<cojack> :)
<Wizard> cojack, czyś ty zdurniał do reszty, obiboku?
<Wizard> ja nawet nie znam Androida
<cojack> :<
<cojack> wez no, mi sie nie chce ;f
<cojack> zmonetyzujemy ja i bedziemy gibac sie na kanarach
<cojack> 70:30 dla mnie :D
<m477> @_@
<m477> co za leb
<bastetmilo> prawdziwy byznesmen
<bastetmilo> kurde znów coś mi z grepem nie wychodzi
<Wizard> cojack, nie chce mi się pisać, a na Kanary lecę jutro
<bastetmilo> *. Zapomniałam *.
<Wizard> cojack, a pojutrze na Tajlandię
<Wizard> życie programisty jest usłane różami, jak widzisz
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> szkoda, że kolą w dupę
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jako programiste wysłali Cię do Francji? Też tak chcę.
<tGr> Ave!
<Wizard> nie wysyłali
<Wizard> znaczy na początku marca byłem
<Wizard> ale to wróciłem
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no przecież wiem że byłeś.
<Wizard> ode mnie z firmy często ludzie jeżdżą po świecie
<Wizard> ale ja nie lubię
<panx> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 280.13, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 295.20.  Please makesure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.   Co trzeba zrobić?
<panx> restart systemu pomoże?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> trzeba się upewnić tak, jak każą
<panx> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci jest jest napisane po niżej
<Wizard> ojoj ;)
<panx> veri bad?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> niech zgadnę
<panx> oyoyoy nicht gud
<panx> zgaduj
<Wizard> zachciało się olać jockeya i instalować sterowniki ze strony nvidii?
<panx> Wizard, kurde! nie zgadłeś, nie olałem jockeya, mam zainstalowane "current"
<Wizard> a
<Wizard> to możesz wrócić do poprzednich i zgłosić błąd w current
<Wizard> :)
<panx> chyba żeby zainstalować "current-updates"
<Wizard> ew jechać z nuvo
<panx> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=205&t=156835 bo ja mam taki problem, wiesz, i robiłem co ten gościu kazał... ale  nie odpoisywał, to zainstalowałem z jockeya spowrotem current
<panx> w nic nie mogę pograć ;( _ warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 280.13, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 295.20.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_pixel_buffer_object not available.
<panx> fucha chyba strzelę
<Wizard> ?
<panx> hmmm co robić :P no kurde
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> szczerze, to nigdy nie miałem nvidii
<panx> pf...
<panx> uber kwas
<Wizard> unikam jak ognia
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> znaczy tu na pracowym lapku mam optimus
<panx> ja zaś unikam ati jak ognia ;D
<Wizard> ja też unikam
<Wizard> ale optimus działa mi tu domyślnie tylko na intelu, więc mam to w dupie
<Wizard> :d
<panx> a może być to spowodowane że kazał mi dodać "     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" < te repo?
<Wizard> no kurde
<Wizard> oczywiście, że może
<panx> ale to Xy aktualizuje nie nvidie cyba
<Wizard> nie mówił ci nikt, że w momencie dodania ppa jesteś od tej pory zdany na siebie?
<panx> chyba
<Wizard> naprawdę?
<Wizard> i nie widzisz związku?
<Wizard> :>
<panx> nvidia to sterownik, a X.org-server to pozwala na uruchanie grafiki??? nie wiem xD
<Wizard> no, mniej więcej
<Wizard> więc związek jest i to dość ścisły
<panx> a jak róznica jest w sterownika z jockeya ,a ze strony nvidii
<panx> ?
<panx> sterowniku*
<panx> oki potem mi powiesz
<panx> rstart
<panx> udało się chyba
<panx> Driver version : 280.13
<cojack> l<
<cojack> niech mi ktos powie jak uzyskac support nvidi w hydrach
<cojack> bo ni h mi to nie bangla
<Wizard> co to hydrach?
<Wizard> jakaś arabska gra?
<Ozil> pewnie miał na myśli hybrydy
<DaZ> a co to oo hybrydy? >:
<Ozil> połączenie intela z nvidią np technologia optimus
<DaZ> ah
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> olałem :)
<Wizard> działa na nvidii
<Wizard> tfu
<Wizard> na intelu
<Wizard> więc niech działa
<Wizard> ja tu i tak tylko intellij odpalam
<Ozil> a to blumbleme czy jakoś tak ?
<Wizard> i jbossa, co giga ramu żer
<Wizard> Ozil, albo ironhide
<Ozil> no
<Ozil> ale jest nwa wersja blumbleme2
<Wizard> bumblebee
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bumble_bee
<DaZ> a /usr usuwa dla przyspieszenia systemu
<Trojanin`> witam
<DaZ> sup.
<Trojanin`> mam mały problem z grubem
<Trojanin`> nie znajduje windowsa
 * Wizard się nie zna, nie używa
<cojack> AHHAHAHAHAHHA
<cojack> Wizard: powaznie :D
<cojack> problemsolvedator :D
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> nie, serio, na ten temat jest tyle rzeczy w googlach, że szkoda czasu
<cojack> wiesz, rowniedobrze mozna o wiekszosci rzeczach tak powiedziec
<cojack> a jak ktos jest new to szuka helpa
<Voldenet> a jak ktoś jest not-new to nie looka for pomoc
<Voldenet> tak?
<cojack> na ircu?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<cojack> na pl kanalach nie szukam juz pomocy
<cojack> szkoda czasu
<Voldenet> a ja nie szukam pomocy na ircu
<Voldenet> w 99.9999% nie pomogą i lepiej zanurzyć się w manualach
<cojack> otoz to
<cojack> tylko wiesz, trzeba sobie wyrobic taki nawyk
<Voldenet> nawet na takich kanałach jak freenode'owy ##linux ciężko znaleźć pomoc
<cojack> bo o wiele latwiej jest sie kogos zapytac i dostac odp z miejsca
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak ma się wybitnie skomplikowany problem
<cojack> niz stracic 40min na grzebanie w manie
<Wizard> pierdzielicie
<Wizard> najlepiej jest powiedzieć, że linux jest chujowy i zainstalować windows xp z dziesięcioma wirusami gratis
<Voldenet> windowsy nie mają wirusów w standardzie
<cojack> a Ty glupia jestes
<Wizard> i mieć program, który wywala system dołączony na płytce "za darmo"
 * Voldenet ma wyłączone autostarty wszystkiego i nie odpala randomowego oprogramowania z internetu
<Voldenet> 0 wirusów
<cojack> niech nikt nie kontynuuje tej gadki, jest bezsensowna
<Voldenet> po prostu niektórzy użytkownicy windowsa odpalają wszystko z randoma
<cojack> Wizard: bucu
<Voldenet> to tak jakby pod linuchem pracować pod rootem na codzień
<cojack> jedziesz na 4developers?
<Wizard> nie
<cojack> no zesz kufa
<cojack> dlaczego?
<Wizard> nie będę marnował urlopu
<cojack> to niech Cie z roboty wysla
<cojack> albo niech Cie wypierydla z roboty to pojedziesz :D
<Wizard> a kredyt sam się spłaci?
<cojack> nerek juz nie masz?
<Wizard> i co, pojadę tam, posłucham o jakimś gównianym dotnecie czy inym grails i co?
<cojack> i pochlamy ;>
<Wizard> no, to już jest coś
<cojack> nie?
<Wizard> ale jadę na eurobsd jesienią, więc nie
<Wizard> jakieś 4developers
<Wizard> programiści się gówno znają
<cojack> zasrany jafofiec
<cojack> Ty
 * Voldenet potwierdza, programiści się gówno znają
<cojack> ale nie ma jeszcze planu na 2012 z eurobsd
<cojack> a jednak jest
<cojack> pazdziernik, bez kitu, toc mi gardlo wyschnie
<Wizard> cóż
<Wizard> :]
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> cześć tajwanuser
<Wizard> instalujcie Window Maker!
<Wizard> król powrócił :)
<shpaq> ./22
<tajwanuser> dzisiaj pierwszy dzien kursu na prawko :)))
<sovtware> rezygnuję z Ubuntu ze spraw związanych z błędami itp: a szczególnie z braku środowiska Gnome a robienia Unity przechodzę na sabayon jak Ubuntu się zmieni i naprawi wszystkie te błędy wracam na system pozdrawiam ...
<sovtware> i zara banana dostanę ;/
<tajwanuser> lol
<tajwanuser> a kto tutaj ma ubuntu:D
<m477> jak przekierowac zeby dzwiek mi lecial z karty wewnetrznej i zewnetrznej?
<mati75> tajwanuser: ChanServ
<tajwanuser> ;P
<krajator> tajwanuser ja mam 11.04
<sovtware> tajwanuser,  tego nie wiem :-) kto ma więc nie tylko ja jeden rezygnuję jednak z systemu Ubuntu
<sovtware> pierwszy błąd w Unity ...
<mati75> System:    Host mati75 Kernel 3.2.0-2-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit) Console tty 2 6 Distro Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid
<mati75> ;]
<sovtware> klikam w terminal wpisuje sudo su
<sovtware> wpisuję hasło kliknę nie chcacy złe hasło lub nawet samo enter informuje mi error ale mimo tego wchodzi :-)
<sovtware> resztę mogę także napisać jak chceta :P
<sovtware> ?
<tajwanuser> sovtware: ale nowe ubu nie maja 2 srodowisk? do wyboru podczas logowania?
<sovtware> tajwanuser,  nie o tym piszę ... ja nawet przeszedłem na 10.04 i mam problem z pakietami nic nie zinstaluję beż błędów by mi nie pokazywało
<tajwanuser> mi tam smiga
<tajwanuser> zainstaluj debca, recznie gnome
<tajwanuser> tyle;)
<Matan[M]> bry
<tajwanuser> cze
<sovtware> tajwanuser,  tak mi pokazuje
<sovtware> sovtware> Konfigurowanie tex-common (2.06ubuntu0.1) ...
<sovtware> <sovtware> Running mktexlsr. This may take some time... done.
<sovtware> <sovtware> Nie znaleziono pakietu pasującego do wzorca texlive-base.
<sovtware> <sovtware> Konfigurowanie tex-common (2.06ubuntu0.1) ...
<sovtware> <sovtware> Running mktexlsr. This may take some time... done.
<sovtware> <sovtware> Nie znaleziono pakietu pasującego do wzorca texlive-base.
<sovtware> <sovtware> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania tex-common (--configure):
<tajwanuser> z takimi sprawami to nie do mnie:P
<sovtware> :D
<tajwanuser> ide na pierwsza lekcje prawka za 10 minut
<tajwanuser> :))
<sovtware> tajwanuser,  a to powodzenia :))
<sovtware> tajwanuser,  a znasz ten system co wyzej pisałem że zdejmuję ? i czy jak dla 5 miesięcznego linuxiarza dobry będzie ? :P
<sovtware> miłego dnia wieczorkiem wpadnę :)
<panx> niektórzy powinni wrócić do postawówóki tutaj
<panx> podstawówki*
<panx> abowiem nie potrafią czytać....  " | Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org | "
<tamir> witam mam problem z pulpitem NX Client  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<tamir> zainstalowałem ChomikBox i nie mogę się tam zalogować bo nie widzę okienka a na zrzucie ekranu jest widoczne jak to poprawić ?
<panx> o ile wiem chomikbox nie jest na pingua :)
<tamir> to specjalna wersja pod linuxa ChomikBox-pl-installer.64.sh
<jacekowski> wirus
<Ashiren> a skad masz
<Ashiren> D:
<m477> jak odtworzyc plik audio z poziomu konsoli?
<TheNumb> m477: aplay
<TheNumb> moc
<TheNumb> ncmpcpp
<TheNumb> m477: od uja opcji <:
<m477> dzieks
<julek> m477: cat
<TheNumb> cat plik.mp3 > /dev/snd
<TheNumb> <:
<julek> nie
<julek> dsp?
<julek> ale nie mp3
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> nie mp3
 * TheNumb trololuje.
<m477> TheNumb: lipnie cos to dziala
<panx> moc najlepszy
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo mpd
<gjm> m477: cplay
<gjm> srempede, do dzisiaj nie skonfigurowałem
<gjm> ale to dlatego że jestem lama ;f
<Dreadlish> co tu konfigurować?
<Dreadlish> kopiujesz standardową
<Dreadlish> zmieniasz mp3 dir
<Dreadlish> przestawiasz uprawnienia
<Dreadlish> odpalasz
<gjm> i dupa zią
<gjm> nie wiem, później się pobawię, na razie się cieszę że mój Arch jeszcze stoi \o/
<TheNumb> gjm: *jeszcze*, dobrze powiedziane <:
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: mój stoi
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: viagra?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: arch
<Dreadlish> nie kutas
<TheNumb> A
<TheNumb> No tak.
<gjm> TheNumb: spadaj ;d
<Dreadlish> arch stoi
<Dreadlish> w przeciwieństwie do ubuntu, któro leży i kwiczy
<Dreadlish> a nawet i nie
<gjm> ej, ja jeszcze używam Ubuntu, tzn livecd, jako rescue systemu
<Dreadlish> gjm: której wersji? :D
<gjm> 10.10
<Dreadlish> żółf
<gjm> bo mogę modem podłączyć bez zbędnego pierdzielenia
<Dreadlish> i git
<Dreadlish> ja robie to czego dawno nie robiłem
<Dreadlish> SPRZĄTAM
<gjm> ja zmywam
<panx> http://technowinki.onet.pl/komputery/premiera-windows-8-juz-w-pazdzierniku,1,5065191,artykul.html wow ... linuksiarze są wszędzie xD
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/86hdw8m> (at technowinki.onet.pl)
<panx> dobra ide w HoN pociupać ;D
<foreste> czesc
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ping
<lisu> siema
<lisu> tfu
<lisu> Dobry wieczór.
<mati75> boobs!
<cojack> dobra
<cojack> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<cojack> ktos wie co zrobic jak nie ma vgaswitcheroo ?
<lisu> mati75: tits?
<mati75> lisu: tits
<lisu> :] lisu lubi titsy
<lisu> :)=3=<
<ntat> Witam
<bastetmilo> O. Adobe daje bete nowego photoshopa :)
<ntat> Wie pan co to jest photoshop? Nie, nie jestem rolnikiem;]
<karoles> eee?
<ntat> karoles,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irouaMRnLwI
<ntat> ;]
<m477> ;/
<bastetmilo> hej m477 :)
<jacekowski> elo ziomki i poziomki
<bastetmilo> cześć jacekowski
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1228
<jacekowski> tak wyglada Katar
<jacekowski> Doha ( miasto gdzie zyje wiekszosc populacji )
<m477> cze bastetmilo
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co to jest, ale wolę polskę
<bastetmilo> wygląda jak duzy plac budowy
<bastetmilo> ...ale te nocne juz nie :)
<bastetmilo> wow
<ntat> co robiłeś w Katarze?
<m477> chory byl
<TheNumb> ntat: z nosa mu ciekło.
<bastetmilo> własnie, jacekowski co bedziesz budował? Nastepny most?
<dweller> najpierw musi spalić wcześniejsze
<gjm> ale kwasy ;f
<jacekowski> ntat: dalej jestem w katarze
<jacekowski> szczerze mowiac nie wiem co tu robie
<jacekowski> uruchamiam maszyne do mechanicznego czysczenia wody
<jacekowski> ale do czego da woda to juz nie wiem w sumie
<jacekowski> ktos wspominal ze to gowniana woda
<ntat> jacekowski, nie mają tam drzew?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> palma jakas gdzieniegdzie
<jacekowski> trawy niewiele jest
<jacekowski> i trawniki sa sztucznie nawadniane
<jacekowski> to jest pustynia
<ntat> a temp. jaką masz?;)
<jacekowski> 25C
<jacekowski> wieczorem to nawet tak chlodno troche na tshirt
<dweller> na pustyni nie ma co trzymać ciepła
<jacekowski> piasek i wielblady
<jacekowski> ale zadnego wielblada nie widzialem
<jacekowski> a mowilem juz ze benzyna tutaj to 1QAR/litr
<jacekowski> a 1QAR to okolo 1PLN
<bastetmilo> może nie ma ich w mieście...
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: calc 1 qar in pln
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: PLN
<bastetmilo> podobno mieli niedawno podwyzke cen benzyny w tym Katarze
<bastetmilo> ;)
<jacekowski> za 0.8qar
<jacekowski> w zeszlym roku
<jacekowski> wiec i tak tanio
<jacekowski> z 0.8QAR*
<TheNumb> 10gr za litr benzyny?
<jacekowski> 1pln
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> ok
<TheNumb> źle popatrzyłem
<TheNumb> ;]
<jacekowski> w wenezueli jest 10gr
<jacekowski> nawet mniej
<jacekowski> 5gr
<jacekowski> ale tam to juz rzad doklada
<TheNumb> U nas też dokłada
<jacekowski> a i tutaj nie ma podatkow
<TheNumb> Kolejne podatki i akcyzy ;-)
<jacekowski> 0
<jacekowski> 0 vatu
<bastetmilo> bo to nie Unia
<jacekowski> 0 pit citu i dochodowego
<jacekowski> ino alkohol drogi bo prohibicja niby jest
<jacekowski> ale tak nie do konca
<bastetmilo> prohibicja? A to nie przez islam?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> wiec ogolnie jak tu mieszkasz to mozesz alkohol kupowac bez problemu
<jacekowski> ale tylko w jednym miejscu
<jacekowski> i jest normalna cena
<jacekowski> ale musisz najpierw zadeklarowac ze jestes niemuzulmanin ile ile zarabiasz
<bastetmilo> o_O
<bastetmilo> zakrecone :)
<jacekowski> i dostajesz wtedy limit, bodajze 20% wyplaty ktore mozesz wydac na alkohol
<TheNumb> lol.
<jacekowski> ale to tylko w jednym miejscu
<jacekowski> ale pozoostaja jeszcze bary, ale to juz jest drozej
<jacekowski> bo to okolo jest £7 za piwo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: a jak masz w umowie zastrzeżone, że nie możesz podać ile zarabiasz to nie pijesz? ;-)
<jacekowski> TheNumb: nie wiem
<jacekowski> ja tu tylko od poniedzialku jestem
<jacekowski> i tylko na tydzien
<jacekowski> i kwestia tego ze muzulmanie i arabowie sa zawinieci caly czas
<jacekowski> to przyszlo po prostu z potrzeby
<bastetmilo> zawinięci?
<jacekowski> no, dlugi rekaw, twarz zawinieta
<bastetmilo> aah
<jacekowski> a islam to jakos przyjal chyba
<jacekowski> bo o ile w miescie jest ok
<jacekowski> centrum
<jacekowski> to poza centrum jak sie przyjrzec to niebo nie jest niebieskie
<jacekowski> tylko pustynno piaskowo zolto szare
<jacekowski> bo piasek wisi w powietrzu
<jacekowski> i ci sypie po oczach
<jacekowski> i do tego slonce swieci caly czas wiec wyjdziesz na chwile i jestes spalony
<bastetmilo> uu.
<bastetmilo> to też sie zawijaj :)
<jacekowski> tez tak zrobilem
<jacekowski> po 2h bylem zawiniety tak samo jak kazdy inny
<jacekowski> ci  muzulmanie co sa w europie to sa z pakistanu i innych takich
<jacekowski> i tych tutaj nie chca
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze to tez muzulmanski kraj
<qermit> komu dać bana
<krajator> witam, mam maly problem
<bastetmilo> qermit: za co?? :)
<krajator> chodzi o ustawienia programu global 3g
<karoles> krajator: adze ze trzeba go ustawić :P
<karoles> btw. dziala wam joemonster.org ?
<bastetmilo> dobranoc!!!
<qermit> bastetmilo: najlepiej za niewinność
<krajator> posiadam modem wewnetrzny
<bastetmilo> qermit: oj, nieładnie tak :)
<krajator> i nie wiem jaki port mam w ustawieniach wstawic
<bastetmilo> o/
<bastetmilo> \o
<karoles> krajator: a domyślnego nie wstawia?
<qermit> tam oj tam oj
<krajator> wstawia, jak daje zapisz ustawienia
<krajator> i klikam polacz to mi wyskakuje
<krajator> ze mam najpierw ustawic konfiguracje polaczenia
<krajator> tzn ze mam wywalic neta zeby nie odpalal mi z networkmanagera?
<karoles> z 3g mialem tylko stycznosc na łingołsie
<karoles> :< nje pomoge cji
<krajator> nie bylo by problemu
<krajator> bo jak wsadzilem playa do modemu to od razu zaczol mi hulac
<krajator> ale wole odpalic globala bo moge spokojnie kontrolowac transfer
<buharin> Wizard, jestes?
<m477> jestem
<Skrzyp> DST
<Dreadlish> nie dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> sobota -> niedziela
<Skrzyp> 24 na 25
<Skrzyp> A, fakt.
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Skrzyp> A ja jebłem amsg i przestawiłem radio
<Skrzyp> Brawo
<Dreadlish> ty nie wiesz że zawsze jest sobota -> niedziela?
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Skrzyp> Nie?
<Dreadlish> to teraz wiesz =.=
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-23
<buharin> moglby ktos podpowiedziec mi pewna rzecz
<buharin> przy tworzeniu gui
<buharin> :P
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<qermit> komu dać bana?
<TheNumb> .
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> hej, jak mam zipa - to jak mam go wypakować do zuuupełnie innego katalogu?
<bastetmilo> albo inaczej. Mam zipa, chce go wypakować i tylko zawartość wypakowanego katalogu przenieść? Da sie to jednym poleceniem?
<karoles> unzip -d ?
<bastetmilo> karoles: eh, juz sobie poradziłam. zaczynam znów lubieć terminal
<bastetmilo> ok, a jak chcę zmienić uprawnienia kilku katalogów? za jednym zamachem?
<karoles> chmod -R albo -r
<bastetmilo> karoles: ale nie chodzi mi o katalog i jego zawartość, tylko... erm. równorzędne katalogi...
<bastetmilo> moge je po przecinku wypisać?
<karoles> nie no chyab mozesz chmod xyz katalog1 katalog2
<karoles> Działa?
<bastetmilo> karoles: tak! dziękie wielkie! :)
<karoles> Spoko
<karoles> swoaj droga
<karoles> czasem wystarczy man chmod
<karoles> man unzip
<karoles> czy tez chmod --help
<bastetmilo> karoles: ojtam ojtam :)
<karoles> srojtam
<karoles> logo CISCO wyglada jak 2 fucker'y
<rfv> witam mam zamiar instalowac na ubuntu sysloga do zbierania logów z całecieci czy to dobry pomysł
<bastetmilo> a jak sie zmienia nazwe katalogu? Szukałam przez apropos ale tam mi wyrzuca zmiane nazwy plików
<karoles> mv katalog_stary katalog_nowy
<karoles> szlug tajm
<rfv> to jak
<rfv> czy możecie cos inngo zaproponować nawet płatne
<cojack> Wizard: o/
<karoles> rfv: .bashrc ; D?
<rfv> ?
<rafalmi_> hej czy wie ktos jak wyznaczyć właściwą wartośc dla opcji -j (jobs) dla make'a ?
<m477> ;o
<Ashiren> nom
<Ashiren> liczba rdzeni+1
<cojack> http://infoshare.pl/2012-2/program/ idzie ktos?
<rafalmi_> Ashiren:  jakim poleceniem najlepiej sprawdzic ilość rdzeni i dlaczego +1 ?
<Ashiren> rafalmi_: tak w tutorialach gentoo podaja
<Ashiren> a sprawdzic hmm
<rafalmi_> ok ale jak sprawdzic ilosc rdzeni
<Ashiren> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<Ashiren> i powinien ponumerowac rdzenie od 0 do n-1
<rafalmi_> a@a-VirtualBox:~/QT/qt$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor processor	: 0
<rafalmi_> pokazuje 0
<rafalmi_> procesor mam taki
<rafalmi_> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz
<m477> topem prosciej
<Ashiren> o, no widzisz
<Ashiren> to ma 4 rdzenie
<rafalmi_> gdzie to w topie widzicie ?
<Ashiren> i 4 watki
<rafalmi_> czyli -j5 ?
<Ashiren> w htop to lepiej widac
<Ashiren> tak
<m477> rafalmi_: top a potem 1
<rafalmi_> u mnie tylko Cpu0 pokazuje
<rafalmi_> ale mam go na virtualbxie
<rafalmi_> ma to jakis zwiazek?
<rafalmi_> Ashiren: mozesz mi podac link do tego tutoriala z gentto co wspomniales ?
<Ashiren> w virutalboxie mozesz ustawic ile rdzeni ma miec maszyna
<m477> @_@
<Ashiren> domylsnie jeden
<rafalmi_> rozumiem
<rafalmi_> dzieki za info
<rafalmi_> masz link do tego tutoriala
<rafalmi_> ?
<Ashiren> moment
<Skrzyp> Ale zwykle jak ustawisz więcej niż host, to się wszystko wyjebuje
<rafalmi_> ok
<Ashiren> a to gentoo?
<rafalmi_> tak tak
<Ashiren> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap5
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/lga9l> (at www.gentoo.org)
<Ashiren> Sugerowaną liczbą jest ilość procesorów w systemie powiększona o jeden, nie jest to jednak zawsze najlepsze wyjście.
<Ashiren> makeopts
<rafalmi_> makeopts ?
<rafalmi_> co to
<Ashiren> opcja w /etc/make.conf odnosnie liczby rdzeni uzywanych do kompilacji
<Skrzyp> (facedesk)
<rafalmi_> hm nie mam takiego pliku
<Ashiren> co ty masz za system :?
<Skrzyp> Windows!
<Skrzyp> :D
<Ashiren> bo o gentoo to tak wspomnialem bo tam sie nie sciaga instalek tylko kompiluje ze zrodel
<panx> cześć! :)
<Skrzyp> siedem
<panx> nie wiecie jakich bibliotek mogą wymagać stare instalatory natywne do gierek?
<Skrzyp> Poza glibc i sdlem to chyba nic.
<panx> bo mam taki wał że po wpisani ./nazwa... jest napisane "initanizing XY Installer............................... < takie kropki sobie idą... i nagle nic :P
<panx> tj. koniec
<Skrzyp> A czego dokładnie?
<panx> Serious Sam II i wkleja na wklej t o :p
<Skrzyp> to są pewnie zwykle automake/autopkg, więc nie wiem, w czym problem.
<Skrzyp> Omploader lepszy.
<TheNumb> panx: ten komunikat to za mało żeby wywnioskować czemu nie działa :<
<Skrzyp> Backtrace or gtfo :)
<panx> http://wklej.to/FCEiF
<panx> powyżej błąd i kod ;P
<panx> tego .sh
<panx> cyz tm .run
<panx> i co o tym myślicie?
<panx> każdy instalator tak robi ;/, prawie każdy, bo z tych nowszych to działają jak rakieta
<panx> Fajnie by było  jak by z instalatora wyczytać jakie pliki skopiować  :P i wyciągnąc plik uruchamiający gre :P
<Skrzyp> To nie Windows
<panx> Skrzyp, no nie :) , ale jak by było napisane jakie pliczki skopiować na dysk i gdzie jest plik uruchamiający gre, byo by fajnie :P
<Skrzyp> To się da wypakować
<czester> :-)
<panx> jak ? :D da się ?!?!
<Skrzyp> Zrób "file jakiśplik.run"
<Skrzyp> To się dowiesz co i jak.
<czester> Widzę, że tu już nikt ze starej gwardi nie został ;-P
<panx> oj.... coś nawego się dowiedziałem :D
<panx> serious.sam2_2.070beta2.1-multilanguage.dvd.run: POSIX shell script text executable takie coś pokazało
<panx> i nic pozatym
<panx> chyba że o to chodziło :P
<czester> I z czym masz problem?;-P
<czester> sh plik.run ;-P
<panx> robiłem tak tweż
<panx> robiłem tak też
<czester> I co?
<Skrzyp> no to pewnie zwykły plik tekstowy, albo spakowane sh-archiverem
<Skrzyp> Otwórz w edytorku tekstowym :)
<panx> Uncompressing Serious Sam 2 2.070beta2.1-multilanguage.dvd Installer............................. < i nic więcej się nie dzieje
<czester> panx: I nic się nie wypakowało?
<panx> http://wklej.to/FCEiF < prosze bład + zawartość, czy zrobie ./ czy sh ...
<panx> chyba że w  /tmp to wypakowało
<panx> ino że tmp jest prawie że pusty
<czester> do tmp idą pliki tymczasowe. Skrypt to czyści później
<czester> Pewnie już się zainstalowało.
<TheNumb> czester: tylko gdzie <:
<panx> czester, no własnie.... ino gdzie ... na Medal of Honor u kolegi ( on nie namówił na pingua) kiedyś jak miał Ubu 8.X, to pokazało mu się okienko (gui instalacja) a mnie tylko to
<panx> więc nie wiem
<panx> http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=83 < z tej strony ściągałem, bo na oficelaniej stronie croteam jest pusty katalog Linux....
<cojack> panx: podaj mu --keep
<cojack> to nie wywali z /tmp
<cojack> on tego nigdzie nie przenosi
<panx> spróbujemy ;d
<cojack> h wie co z tym robi
<cojack> a pokaz ./setup.sh
<cojack> bo ten jest wywolywany po rozpakowaniu
<panx> nie pomaga..., tmp jest pusty z --keep...
<panx> cojack niema żadnego  setup.sh , on chyba jest wypakowywany...
<cojack> to go ujeb przed kasowaniem
<panx> hmmm tan skrypt jest zwalony
<panx> nic nie wypakowywuje
<panx> włączyłem sobie thunara z rootem na /tmp by szybko wyłapać plik... ale nic sie nie pokazuje ... kurczaczek
<panx> przerobie troche skrypt... :P może coś to da
<Dreadlish> watch /tmp
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> watch ls /tmp
<panx> TMPROOT=${TMPDIR:=/home/panx/Pulpit/serious} i keep=n na  keep=y ... coś to da może
<panx> "Creating directory serious.sam2_2.070beta2.1-multilanguage.dvd" Error: md5 sum mismatch ... nie jest źle , tylko wywale sprawdzania crc i bedzie git :D jestem na dobrej drodze
<Skrzyp> Źle plik pobrałeś :)
<Skrzyp> Albo źle umieścili na serwerze.
<panx> Nie nie dobrze pobrałem, bo zmieniłem lokację i crc przestało się zgadzać
<panx> pobrałem dobrze, sądze na  servie jest zrypany
<panx> http://wklej.to/7RaHK zobacz
<czester> Pewnie jakiś nielegal ;-P
<TheNumb> A czym to jest pakowane?
<Skrzyp> Pewnie sh-archiverem
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> makeself
<Skrzyp> `g shell archive
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: shar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shar>
<TheNumb> Do make self jest skrypt... unmakeself
<TheNumb> panx: próboj to rozpakować unmakeself
<TheNumb> u*
<panx> TheNumb, oki spróbuje się tym pobawić
<panx> dam znać co i jak jak skońćza się pomysły z unameksefem
<panx> selfem
<panx> unmakeself to program na freebsd nie na linuksa... bynajmniej google tak twierdzi
<panx> bez jaj ... same gentoo mi znajduje
<panx> nie będę extra gentoo czy bsd instalować
<Skrzyp> *facepalm*
<Skrzyp> Bierzesz oficjanego tarballa tego unmakeself
<Skrzyp> I kompilujesz
<TheNumb> unmakeself to... jeden plik w C :]
<panx> z czego oficialnego?!..... ja... xD ok nieważne...
<cojack> Wizard: { ["__type"]=> string(47) "com.amazon.coral.service#SerializationException" ["Message"]=> string(57) "class java.lang.Integer can not be converted to an String" }
<cojack> sral pies Twoja zasrana jave!
<TheNumb> cojack: Integer.ToString mi siu
<TheNumb> Integer.toString*
<cojack> nie o to chodzi
<cojack> bo to mi zwraca aws
<cojack> i h wie oco mu biega
<cojack> class java.lang.Short can not be converted to an String
<cojack> cool
<TheNumb> cojack: ale co ty tam psujesz?
<cojack> nic, przesylam req do dynamodb :D
<cojack> a ten mi sra bledami jak porabany :D
<BlessJah> czester: ja zostałem ze starej, chyba że mówisz o starożytnej
<rafalmi_> wiecie moze co znaczy "*="
<rafalmi_> przy przypisywaniu zmiennych srodowiskowych?
<rafalmi_> export BUILD_WEBKIT_ARGS="QMAKESPEC=qws/linux-arm-g++ DEFINES=QT_NO_UITOOLS LIBS+=-lm \          LIBS*=-lsqlite3 LIBS*=-lexpat LIBS*=-lfreetype LIBS*=-lz LIBS*=-lXrender \          QMAKE_CXXFLAGS+=-I~/SDKROOT/usr/include LIBS*=-L~/SDKROOT/usr/lib LIBS*=-L~/SDKROOT/lib"
<rafalmi_> co tu oznacza "*=" ?
<panx>   masakra...
<cojack> rafalmi_: strzelam LIBS(cokolwiek)=
<rafalmi_> a globbing ?
<rafalmi_> bo += dodaje do listy ?
<rafalmi_> tzn do zmiennej
<panx> piernicze, ide ściągąc gentoo lub archa i wrzuce na wirtualkę, tam się pobawię tym unmakeselfem
<Guest43566> rafalmi_: co budujesz?
<gjm> bry
<panx> bry
<panx> szto tam ?
<panx> zwała... tak byłem przeciwny gentoo/archowi a teraz ściągam jednego z nich ;F
<gjm> żopa
<rafalmi_> Guest43566: QTWebkita skrośnie próbuje zbudowac
<panx> gjm, nie mów tak nie priekrasnie ;P.
<gjm> panx: Arch ftw
<gjm> oczywiście jeśliś nie lama
<gjm> bo inaczej to się szybko zniechęcisz
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> trzeba być wytrwałym
<Dreadlish> za pierwszym razem nie wszystko wychodzi
<gjm> o, cześć Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> no cześć gjmie
<dweller> skrośna kompilacja, kto w ogóle taki termin wymyslił ;f
<Dreadlish> crosscompilation
<Dreadlish> dużo prościej
<dweller> nie, ale skrośny mi się ze sprośnym kojarzy, a to ze świnią
<dweller> i wyobrażam sobie kompilującą świnię w kraciastej koszuli
<dweller> ;f
<BlessJah> dweller: jesteś nietolerancyjny
<dweller> no jestem, i co z tego?
<BlessJah> w sumie nic
<gjm> a ty jesteś bidżej
<rafalmi_> dweller: na siłe możesz użyć terminu kompilacja krzyżowa choć to zbyt doslowne tłumaczenie na polski
<gjm> wfajnie
<dweller> rafalmi_: wiem, i tego stosuje
<panx> gjm, czemu arch A NIE GENTO ? d
<gjm> nie napisałem że Arch jest lepszy od Gentoo
<panx> gjm, aa :P
<gjm> podoba mi się system paczek w Archu, na Gentoo mam za mało czasu
<gjm> i cierpliwości
<panx> próbuję gentoo
<panx> ale cii.. bo wizz będzie zły ;d
<panx> dobra.... jestem w live cd ide w google jak to  coś się instaluje  (livecd#)
<gjm> chcesz używać Gentoo? przede wszystkim czytaj dokumentację
<panx> gjm, siedzę w /doc ;]
<panx> właśnie, nawet  po polskiemu jest
<panx> je mam gentoo na virtualce narazie
<panx> potem sprawdze archa
<gjm> i mała rada, najpierw czytaj, potem instaluj. np. mało komu udaje się zainstalować Archa za pierwszym razem
<gjm> w Archu wiki twoim przyjacielem jest
<gjm> tylko musisz znać angielski bo polskiej albo nie ma, albo kuleje (w zależności kto akurat się nią zajmuje :>)
<panx> wiem ino że naperwno trzeba ręcznie odblokować repozytoria i skonfigurować rc.conf  i tam jest DEAMON() <- czy co ciekawego ma uruchamiać przy boocie
<panx> tam sie dopisuje tyle wiem
<panx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqlBVwBdxOs < coś znalazłem ciekawego ;d
<panx> za 27 minut sciągnie się arch , ide pograć w coś .... np. et xD
<tajwanuser> cze
 * qermit został dziś inżynierem
<BlessJah> qermit: gratulacje
<tajwanuser> to co... biedronka czy tesco?:D
<m477> lidl :)
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: po socjologii nie ma inzyniera
<BlessJah> qermit: informatyka?
<bastetmilo> qermit: gratulacje. Jak było? Trudne pytania? :)
<mati75> qermit: ile dałeś?
<qermit> z obrony 5, z pracy 4.5. po uwzględnieniu oceny ze studiów ocena dobry
<bastetmilo> qermit: ładnie :)
<bastetmilo> eh. Nie ma to jak w piatek zostać po godzinach w pracy :/
<m477> ;ooo
<bastetmilo> m477: no taka ambitna jestem no :(
<bastetmilo> Hum. Wykład Bjarne jest w środe czy czwartek?
<m477>   ze co
<m477> r_r
<m477>  ale dobry ostatni family guy byl
<panx> ma ktoś archa?
<BlessJah> panx: zadaj pytanie tak, jakbyś mógł zadać tylko jedno
<panx> nie udalo się pobrać core.db z mirrors.kernel.org : No adress record. < w sieć ustawiłem dobrze i wybrałem w pakietach ANY ( po packman -Syu)
<panx> lol.. lamersko to napisałeh :D
<BlessJah> dhcp czy static?
<BlessJah> ping google.com
<panx> static i dhcp zawiodły :P aktualnie static
<panx> unknow host google.com , czyli coś żle ustawiłem?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> dhcp uzyj, jesli masz w sieci
<panx> oo idzie ping :D teraz
<panx> ooo działa... dhcp rulez :D
<gjm> jak to dobrze mieć internet po kablu
<gjm> mi do dziś się nie udało wvdial skonfigurować
<panx> wifi ? :D
<gjm> 3g
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ping, plany nadal aktualne?
<Anonimm9> Cześć.
<m477> :)
<panx> co tam miśki?
<gjm> nic miśku
<Anonimm9> gjm: Siedzisz tutaj 24/24?
<gjm> Anonimm9: tzn.?
<Anonimm9> Czy jesteś tutaj 8760 godzin w ciągu roku? :)
<gjm> nie 8759
<gjm> być na kanale a się na nim udzielać to dwie różne sprawy
<gjm> poza tym czasem mnie nie ma
<gjm> jak dostanę bana na przykład ;>
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: nie ma to jak się zorientować teraz, że jest piątek a ty i tak masz dość roboty by cały weekend siedzieć ;)
<foreste> czesc
<Anonimm9> gjm : A, gdzie pytałem o Twoje udzielanie się tutaj?
<Anonimm9> Bo nie zauważyłem.
<gjm> A gdzie sens Twojego pytania?
<gjm> Bo nie zauważyłem.
<Anonimm9> Wymyśl coś lepszego ;]
<Anonimm9> Odpowiadasz również osobą, które spytają się o cokolwiek Ciebie, gdzie jest sens pytania ;]
<gjm> 'osobą'? Widzę że nie mamy o czym rozmawiać
<Anonimm9> Po prostu mylisz coś ;]
<Anonimm9> Chociaż dobre zagranie zakończyć rozmowę. Nie wiedziąc, co ma sie więcej napisać :)
<gjm> dobrze, nie kończmy ;>
<Anonimm9> Ale zapewne to ja jesem wszystkiemu winny :)
<Anonimm9> *jestem
<gjm> pewnie tak
<Anonimm9> To może tak przy okazji odpowiedz, jakie pytania widzisz sensowne? :)
<gjm> te na które można sensownie odpowiedzieć
<gjm> nie rozumiem pytania "czy ty siedzisz tu cały czas?"
<Anonimm9> :)
<Anonimm9> Więc, co rozumiem? :)
<gjm> chociaż to i tak lepsze niż "czy widzicie co ja piszę?"
<Anonimm9> Bo dla innych to zdanie wydaje się zrozumiałem. Tak myślę :)
<gjm> zdanie jest jak najbardziej zrozumiałe, nie rozumiem po co te pytanie
<Anonimm9> Ponieważ chciałem się dowiedzieć? ;)
<Anonimm9> Wybacz, jeżeli uraźiłem Twoje "Domniemanie o sobie"
<gjm> więc tak: siedzę tu sporo, ostatnio mnie nie było dłuższy czas bo miałem bana
<gjm> i nie "domniemanie" tylko "mniemanie"
<gjm> zią
<Anonimm9> Obyś się nie mylił :]
<gjm> nie mylę
<Voldenet> i nie ró tych emotek z kwadratową gębą
<Voldenet> nie rób*
<Anonimm9> A, wiesz co to są idiomy? :)
<Voldenet> chyba idioci
<gjm> good one
<Anonimm9> Bardzo śmieszne :]
<gjm> 19:31 < Voldenet> i nie ró tych emotek z kwadratową gębą
<gjm> 19:32 < Anonimm9> Bardzo śmieszne :]
<gjm> 19:32 < Anonimm9> Bardzo śmieszne :]
<gjm> kierwa
<Anonimm9> Mogę gdzieś przeczytać, gdzie są te emoty zakazane?
<gjm> w każdym razie wiadomo o co chodzi
<gjm> xD
<gjm> ;*
<Voldenet> Anonimm9: jeszcze raz zrobisz emotkę, która tylko w gadu gadu zamienia się w błyszczące gówno, to wezmę moje internety i Cię zapinguje na tajmauta
<Voldenet> Kumasz zią?? ;]
<Anonimm9> Proszę bardzo ;]
<Anonimm9> Życzę powodzenia :)
<Voldenet> Lol.
<Anonimm9> Przynajmniej wiadomo, że chociaż DDOS'a umiesz robić ;)
<Voldenet> d... co?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: dddosa
<Voldenet> dddddosa?
<Voldenet> to jest jakaś odmiana MS dosa?
<Voldenet> To kanał linucha
<Voldenet> my tu nie z dosa
<BlessJah> fajnie to musi brzmieć, jak jąkała jąkałe próbuje przedrzeźniać
<gjm> był taki co pisał "dedosa"
<BlessJah> Voldenet: dddddddosa
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> a nie, to nie tu
<Voldenet> w sumie i tak lepsze ;] niż 'xD'
<Anonimm9> :)
<Anonimm9> Na razie ;)
<gjm> Anonimm9: ty to chyba z tych słynnych anonimowych jesteś, co? takie trudne terminy znasz
<gjm> to siur, zwiał
<Voldenet> stwierdzam strach bo uciekł
<gjm> ano
<gjm> miałem konfigurować dwm a nie z jakimiś anonimowymi gadać ;x
<Voldenet> to ja też zniknę
<cojack> szlak by trafil te optimusy
<cojack> bez kitu
<cojack> szlak je!
<gjm> szlak
<gjm> aha
<gjm> co tak cicho? zróbcie hałas
<BlessJah>  
<Dreadlish>  
<Dreadlish> SZUUUUUm
<Dreadlish> UMP UMP UMP
<Dreadlish> a teraz dabstep
<Ozil> łaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dreadlish> BRRRRTSZ
<Dreadlish> WUBWUBWUBTRZSDZ
<gjm> od razu lepiej
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> troche loga pośmiecić
<Dreadlish> i lepiej
<Dreadlish> da?
<Ozil> da
<m477> :O
<m477> re re cum cum
<julek> BlessJah: o/
<BlessJah> hej julek
<julek> jak tam sie studiuje?
<BlessJah> a fajnie, fajnie, nie narzekam
<julek> jaka srednia?
<julek> ;>
<BlessJah> no do 5.0 zabrakło
<BlessJah> tego "haczyka"
<julek> dosyc tajemniczo
<julek> a ja znowu na chemii...
<julek> plus jest taki, ze sporo ladnych dziewuszek tam lazi:)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie badz taki skromny. ile Ci zabrakło? 0.1?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: heh. Na szczescie ja mam 3 dni wolnego a nie dwa, i mogę nadrobić ;)
<BlessJah> julek: haczyk, którego zabrakło wyniósł chyba mniej niż 0.1
<julek> BlessJah jeszcze ma sporo zapalu
<julek> BlessJah: heh... ciekawe kiedy stwierdzisz, ze 3 to swietna ocena:)
 * BlessJah był dzisiaj na konferencji o bezpieczeństwie w trakcie EURO
<BlessJah> fajne sformułowanie tam padło
<BlessJah> biegunka legislacyjna
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> julek: prawdopodobnie na 4 i 5 semestrze, akurat w połowie
<julek> ja laze po socjologicznych/filozoficznych konferencjach
<BlessJah> socjologicznych?
<BlessJah> ja do prawników
<julek> :)
 * bastetmilo z kolei nie idzie na wykład Bjarne Stroustrupa :( 
<bastetmilo> <smuteczek>
<julek> o czym?
<BlessJah> no o bezpieczeństwie
<BlessJah> niewyraźnie piszę?
<julek> eee...
<m477> @_@
<m477> julek: kul?
<julek> m477: pojebalo?
<m477> tak
<m477> troche szacunku
<julek> tzn. bylem z miesiac temu na jednej konferencji na KUL-u
<julek> o streetworkingu
<julek> dobra... nie musze nic mowic...
<bastetmilo> julek: BJ ma ignora na mnie :) dlatego odpowiada na twoje pytanie ;)
<julek> aaa
<bastetmilo> smieszna sytuacja
<bastetmilo> w ogóle niech mu ktoś powie, że z muffinek nici :)
<soee> hi
<julek> ma ktos na zbyciu jakies przyzwoite glosniki?
<julek> taki kolumny (moga byc "kolumienki" ;) ) zeby je podpiac do wzmacniacza...
<bastetmilo> julek:na zbyciu? Chcesz kupić?
<julek> no...
<bastetmilo> no to paczaj na aledrogo :)
<BlessJah> julek: właśnie, ty programujesz coś czasami?
<julek> BlessJah: rzadko raczej...
<julek> BlessJah: a jaki jezyk?:)
<julek> teraz C ?:)
<BlessJah> C++, bjarne przyjeżdzą do wrocławia
<BlessJah> teraz C++, C de facto nie robiliśmy ( uzycie stdio.h zamiast iostream to nie C :] )
<bastetmilo> a ja nie zobacze go :(
<bastetmilo> buuu
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a jak kod sie nie kompiluje w g++, a w gcc tak, to już jest C? :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na pewno bardziej niż w pierwszym przypadku
<Dreadlish> tyle dobrego
<julek> BlessJah: wlasnie sobie zdalem, ze czesto programuje
<julek> stacje w moim amplitunerze, bo jest zwalony i zapomina;)
<julek> a w ogole to mam nowy gramofon
<krolowaBastet> julek: jaki?
<krolowaBastet> ja szukam jakiegoś na allegro
<julek> polski... daniel:)
<krolowaBastet> ale nie wiem co jest dobre i co warto kupić
<panx> teraz więcej ludu zapytam jeszcze raz - co zrobić z tym : /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found << ??
<julek> hmm... moge ci powiedziec czego nie kupowac... wspolczesnych, plastikowych gowien:)
<kklimonda> panx: nie robić bałaganu w systemie
<panx> kklimonda, nie mam bałaganu w systemie :)
<kklimonda> panx: masz, albo robisz upgrade do 12.04
<krolowaBastet> julek: ok...
<julek> krolowaBastet: jest na allegro masa np. denonow dp-29f... to taka plastikowa chinszczyzna, ktora kosztuje kilkaset zl za duzo:)
<krolowaBastet> hm. Myslałam że denony są OK
<julek> krolowaBastet: jak chcesz na powaznie cos znalezc to moge ci pomoc:)
<panx> kklimonda, czyli mam bałagan, co zrobić by wyjśc chodź troche z tego bałaganu?
<julek> krolowaBastet: stare denony sa bardzo ok, ale obecnie to plastikowa chinszczyzna
<krolowaBastet> julek: chyba że tak, nie wiedziałam
<julek> wiem, bo mam wlasnie takiego jednego... dokladnie dp-29f
<kklimonda> panx: nie wiem - co robiłeś ostatnio w systemie? wklej gdzieś wynik apt-cache policy libc6
<krolowaBastet> julek: u mnie na targu niby można kupić czasem za smieszne pieniadze coś bardzo fajnego, ale ja nie za bardzo sie orientuje wiec...
<julek> stary, uzywany?
<krolowaBastet> julek: tak. Za 30-40 zł
<jacekowski> a mowilem jaki tu alkohol drogi
<julek> jesli wyglada solidnie to brac:P
<krolowaBastet> julek: ale polskie?
<julek> 30-40? gdzie ten targ?:P
<jacekowski> 30-50PLN za piwo
<panx> ostatnio??? nawalałem w HoNa... xD   http://wklej.to/KwKFX < apt-cache i po za nawalaniem w HoNa reinstalowałem sterowniki graficzne...
<krolowaBastet> julek: tu :)
<julek> z polskich to tylko adam i daniel
<julek> ewentualnie niektore bernardy
<kklimonda> panx: a co ci wywala ten blad?
<julek> daniel byl konstrukcyjnie chyba najlepszy
<krolowaBastet> a technics?
<panx> 2.13, ato coś chce 2.15... ftw?
<julek> zalezy jaki
<julek> sporo jest na wkladki t4p (zle)
<panx> kklimonda, http://wklej.to/DtRiX < pełen błąd
<krolowaBastet> patrze teraz na allegro
<julek> i sporo to taka "masowa produkcja"
<krolowaBastet> i sporo ich jest
<julek> to i ja zerkne
<kklimonda> panx: zostalo zbudowane na systemie ktory ma glibc 2.15
<krolowaBastet> nie wiem co to wkładki t4p
<panx> ftw.. jakie systemy mają 2.15??? ubu jest dość nowe... xD
<panx> 3.15
<panx> 2.15
<krolowaBastet> julek: a Unitra??
<kklimonda> panx: 12.04 ma
<krolowaBastet> wiem że chyba była dosyc popularna
<panx> kklimonda, yyy ale chyba nie wydane, bo po wpisaniu sudo apr-get distr-upgra nic sie nie dzieje :P
<kklimonda> no niewydane
<kklimonda> do-release-upgrade jeżeli już
<kklimonda> do-release-upgrade -d ci zrobi aktualizację teraz
<kklimonda> ale to dopiero beta
<kklimonda> najlepiej przebudować program pod starszą wersją systemu
<krolowaBastet> julek: aaaa. Juz wiem. Unitra Bernard :)
<julek> krolowaBastet: bernardow byla masa... niektore bardzo dobre, niektore bardzo zle
<krolowaBastet> a które unitry są OK?
<krolowaBastet> bo widzę sporo modeli
<panx> kklimonda, aż taki dobry to nie jestem by przebudowywać program pod starszy glib :P
<kklimonda> panx: wystarczy go przebować, nic nie trzeba zmieniać raczej
<julek> krolowaBastet: daniel, adam
<julek> krolowaBastet: fryderyk...
<kklimonda> po prostu jak się buduje binarkę to trzeba budować na najstarszej wersji systemu jaką chcesz wspierać
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to można tam piwo kupić?
<julek> krolowaBastet: daniel mial najlepsze ramie, amortyzowane zawieszenie i sporo bajerow (np. sensory dotykowe zamiast przyciskow), solidny sprzet
<krolowaBastet> julek: O. Widzę Daniela. I kilka Fryderyków.
<panx> kklimonda, eee open mohaa nie jest dostępny  tar.gz ( wersji do budowania) , od razu jako program jest :P,ni .run ani .sh.... bez rozszerzenia jest
<gjm> ja mam Artura
<julek> krolowaBastet: adam mial natomiast naped bezposredni (ktory ma tyle samo zwolennikow co przeciwnikow), ale byl najladniejszy
<julek> gjm: hehe, artur...
<gjm> wiem, badziew straszny
<panx> ale ciekawe bo plik zbudowano 4 miechy temu jaki system oprócz ubu ma glib 2.15?
<gjm> ale imiennik
<julek> cyryle, misterhity... jedno i to samo
<krolowaBastet> julek: ale Daniel jest ciupke drogi...
<panx> kklimonda, jak zainstaluje glib z ubu 12.04 to nic się nie stanie?
<panx> bedą oba czy jeden wywali ?
<julek> krolowaBastet: no jest, dlatego nie wiem, czy warto
<gjm> lol
<kklimonda> panx: wszystko wybuchnie pewnie
<kklimonda> panx: to podstawowa biblioteka, nie da się jej tak po prostu podmienić racze
<kklimonda> j
<panx> kklimonda, fajowo! lubie fajerwerki
<julek> krolowaBastet: ja dostalem za darmo, sam bym nie kupil, w tej cenie mozna dorwac sprzez z najwyzszej polki... zachodni:)
<julek> moj jest w doskonalym stanie
<krolowaBastet> julek: ja to sie chyba na ten targ wybiore jednak :)
<julek> wybierz:)
<julek> krolowaBastet:
<julek> http://srvimg07.tablica.pl/images_tablicapl/4505581_1_644x461/unitra-gs-434-polecam-kedzierzyn-kozle_rev004.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/838da6q> (at srvimg07.tablica.pl)
<julek> http://obrazki.elektroda.net/56_1166868922.jpg
<julek> oba to niby bernard... a ronica ogromna
<julek> tego brzydkiego to nawt mam:)
<julek> na zywo wyglada jeszcze gorzej:)
<julek> krolowaBastet: za 200zl spokojnie mozesz znalezc dobry uzywany gramofon, moge ci pomoc wybrac wkladke
<krolowaBastet> hm. Jutro sobota, to skoczę i zobacze co maja
<krolowaBastet> julek: dzięki za rady :)
<julek> porob foty:P
<julek> ja ostatnio nabylem nowy wzmacniacz
<krolowaBastet> Ok
<julek> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?sg=0&string=su-a700
<julek> 100 zl dalem:)
<krolowaBastet> julek: to ładnie :)
<julek> tylko dlatego go wzialem, ze byl tani:)
<julek> bo ja poluje na inne...
<boginiBastet> ah
<julek> http://www.audio-database.com/TechnicsPanasonic/amp/su-7600.JPG
<julek> albo... http://pioneer.pytalhost.eu/SA-7800/Pioneer%20SA-7800_e.JPG
<bastetmilo> Oh. ładniutkie
<julek> i masa innych w tym stylu
<bastetmilo> mój stryj ma takiego pioneera
<bastetmilo> w sumie cały sprzęt
<julek> unitra zm8010 tez bym nie pogardzil: http://unitra.eu.org/files/images/IMG_2030.thumbnail.jpg
<julek> ale unitra to tak jak radmory... ladnie wygladaja, ale szalu nie ma jesli chodzi o brzmienie
<bastetmilo> hehe
<julek> tego telefunkena kiedys widzialem za 100zl... http://www.radiomuseum.org/images/radio/telefunken/ca10_265436.jpg
<julek> ale spamuje:P
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> troszkę
<julek> a gdybym mial wkleic wszystko, co bym chcial... heh
<bastetmilo> hrhrhr. Tez bym dużo chciała
<julek> bastetmilo: pm?
<bastetmilo> julek: prosze :)
<panx> ah...i po cholere mnie kusiło do 2.15 to aktualizować xD
<Ozil> julek: podrywać ją to tylko ja mogę
<m477> :>
<bastetmilo> sami się podrywajcie
<m477> geje ;/
<bastetmilo> ohoho  http://programistamag.pl/magazine/show/12
<panx> i lesbijki... xD
<bastetmilo> panx: sam jesteś lesbijka :)
<panx> kklimonda, i co??? podmieniło mi 2.13 na 2.15 <pokazał_język>
<panx> 2 opoczki dociągnąc musiałeh
<panx> bastetmilo, ;D
<kklimonda> panx: no to masz sporo szczęścia
<kklimonda> czasem potrafi w ten sposób pół systemu podmienić
<panx> kklimonda, no widzisz... :D
<panx> ciekawe czy system wstanie teraz xD
<panx> takiej dziczy ;d
<panx> jaaa! i i gitara gra! teraz działa... tylko medala trza w wine zainstalować
<gjm> wine, fuuu
<panx> gjm, co wine fuuu?
<gjm> no fuuu
<Ashiren> no nie lubi wina
<panx> woli pewnie wóde...
<panx> nie no lol... kklimonda zgadnij co zobaczyłem własnie po instalacji tego liba 2.15 ...
<kklimonda> panx: co?
<panx> "Aktualizacja Dystrybucji"
<kklimonda> panx: welp
<kklimonda> panx: no to teraz masz zabawę ;)
<kklimonda> panx: zrób odrazu do-release-upgrade -d
<kklimonda> będziesz w lepszej sytuacji niż teraz
<gjm> sraktrualzacja sraktryvucji
<panx> aktualnie robi mi częściową aktualizację
<kklimonda> przestań tyle pić ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: dobre
<gjm> kurde, po ciemku piszę
<BlessJah> gjm: wzrokowo piszesz?
<gjm> czasem, ale leżę w łóżku i opieram się na ręce
<gjm> aktualnie
<kklimonda> o, nowe unity i compiz - i wszystko ładniej wygląda znów ;)
<panx> Nie można uzyskać blokady na wyłączność  jap..... cyrk na kółkach
<gjm> panx: 2 razy apt albo aptitude odpalone
<panx> jak sprawdzić co siedzi na roocie
<gjm> panx: tzn.?
<gjm> proces?
<panx> dokladnie
<panx> proces
<gjm> ps -e
<gjm> masz wszystkich
<gjm> zainstaluj se htop'a
<panx> blokada...
<julek> zdejmij blokade:
<BlessJah> panx: tylko jedna instalacja na raz jest możliwa
<BlessJah> panx: jeśli zabiłeś wcześniejszą, to najprawdopodobniej została blokada
<julek> sudo rm -rf /var/lock/../../*
<panx> usuwając Nie można uzyskać blokady na wyłączność  ?
<panx> aj
<BlessJah> julek: ej, ej
<BlessJah> panx: nie rób julkowego
<panx> julek  -rf źle wyglada
<BlessJah> bo zaboli
<panx> podejrzane
<panx> /var/lib/dpkg/lock < to mam usunąć?
<julek> mi rm gorzej wyglada...
<BlessJah> o ile na pewno nie ma żadnych instalacji gdzieś w tle
<julek> heh... gdybym napisal -fr to by dobrze wygladalo?
<panx> kur... wyloguje się i zaloguje się...
<panx> ciągle piepszy o tej wyłączności
<BlessJah> wylogowanie nic nie da
<BlessJah> reboot da
<BlessJah> ale sprawdz po prostu czy instnieje jakis proces ktory zalozyl blokade, jak nie to usun
<gjm> ps -e | grep apt
<BlessJah> albo dpkg, also synaptic, albo ten jakiś magiczny app
<BlessJah> centrum?
<gjm> ktoś tego wgl używa? ja bym się bał
<bastetmilo> dzizaz. Ale mi dziś klient spaprał strone.
<bastetmilo> powinno być tak: ryby i klienci głosu nie mają
<bastetmilo> pfff. No żeby mi zwracać uwagę za kicka. Kto by pomyślal.
<kklimonda> kurde, niby beta-2 za pasem a ilość aktualizacji ciągle rośnie i rośnie
<kklimonda> changelogi unity i compiza się czyta jak wypracowania ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: wiesz kiedy bedzie jakaś w miare uzywalna beta? czy trzeba czekać na ostateczna wersje?
<bastetmilo> chciałabym napisać w koncu jakis nowy tekst na jakilinux
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: jak wyjdzie beta2 to w sumie powinno być już na tyle stabilnie, że można siedzieć
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ale oczywiście wszystko zależy od tego czego używasz :)
<kklimonda> ja ogólnie nie mam problemów
<kklimonda> chociaż ta aktualizacja którą teraz robiłem wywaliła mi empathy
<bastetmilo> 3 przeglądarki, sublime i filezilla :)
<bastetmilo> duzo tego nie ma :)
<kklimonda> no to nie powinno być problemów
<kklimonda> całość ogólnie stabilna jest
<kklimonda> (disclaimer: używam unity i unity-2d ;))
<kklimonda> nie wiem na przykład w jakim stanie jest gnome-shell
<bastetmilo> :)
<Matan[M]> no proszę... unity 5.8 prezentują...
<lisu> re
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<m477> ponk
<m477> co tam
<bastetmilo> uch
<bastetmilo> sobotaaaa
<bastetmilo> wypiłabym coś :(
<Ashiren> Caturday*
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: polecam sok pomarańczowy ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: nie mam. Mam whisky.
<kklimonda> ble ;)
<bastetmilo> ale mam ochote sie mocno sponiewierać
<kklimonda> ja bym się może jakiegoś dobrego piwa napił
<kklimonda> kurde, już sam nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio coś mocniejszego od wina piłem
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: to TŻ kupił... też uważam ze jest buee
<kklimonda> :)
<bastetmilo> no nic
<bastetmilo> o suchym pysku idę spać
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<x0x> bastetmilo, bye
<bastetmilo> x0x: o/
<kklimonda> kurde, read only friday
<kklimonda> właśnie wywaliłem pakiet, ale ze złego komputera
<kklimonda> ech
<BlessJah> to go zainstaluj
<BlessJah> ja odróżniam komputery po kolorkach prompta
<bastetmilo> 1st
<bastetmilo> :P
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale purge zrobiłem, więc jeszcze muszę configa odzyskać ;)
<kklimonda> god bless etckeeper
<kklimonda> ja mam czerwonego prompta na serwerach "produkcyjnych"
<kklimonda> i zielonego na testowych
<kklimonda> ale to są dwie domowe maszyny i obie mają szary ;)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> no widzisz, u mnie każda ma inny
<m477> \o/
<m477> @_@
<panx> siemka
<panx> wróciłem po aktualizacji systemu
<panx> do 12.04
<kklimonda> panx: lol ;)
<panx> 2h...
<panx> kur... masakra..
<kklimonda> no chwilę to trwa
<panx> za to 0 błędów ;d
<panx> taa. 3gb do ściągnięcia byłoi
<panx> tzn jeden błąd - skaner nie działa...
<panx> a tak wszytko działa
<kklimonda> to zgłaszaj od razu
<panx> Nie powiodło się otwarcie urządzenia "brother3:bus;dev1";
<panx> aa chyba wiem dlaczego ;] , bo trzeba znów do modprobe dodać wpis :P
<kklimonda> fuj ;)
<panx> tylko na h...dodali do traya bluetootha jak nie mam bluetootha
<panx> kklimonda, to też.... fuj z modprobe?
<panx> nie modprobe... do czegoś innego xD
<kklimonda> panx: a co zwraca bluez-test-adapter list ?
<panx> http://wklej.to/6R3vU
<panx> a po co ci to wiedzieć? :P
<panx> że tak żem zapytam
<kklimonda> panx: bo się ikonka nie powinna pojawiać jeżeli nie masz adaptera
<panx> selinuxa wcisneli
<kklimonda> warto też zgłosić
<panx> już wyglada jak fedora... xD
<kklimonda> nie wcisnęli
<kklimonda> biblioteki zawsze były
<kklimonda> ale nie jest włączony, standardowo dalej jest apparmor
<panx> czyli mogę wywalić ten applet z bt
<kklimonda> mhm
<panx> yy nie da sie
<panx> jak usune to to skasuje mi cały aplet powiadomiania xd
<kklimonda> zajrzyj do /etc/xdg/autostart/
<panx> wyklikałem sobie
<panx> :P
<panx> i wyłazyłem z autostartu
<panx> lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules   < ooo tu trza dodać ;D kklimonda
<kklimonda> panx: to zgłoś od razu
<kklimonda> bo powinno być dodane standardowo
<panx> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"  <- takie coś trza ^^, ee... w sane 90% sterowników do Brothera brakuje  - prawda taka ;F
<panx> chociaż ostatnio po doinstalowaniu extrasów, to Brother DCp-385C jest wykrywane jako DCP-353C :P
<panx> nawet nie wiem gdzie to zgłosić :P na lanczpadzie się słabo znam :p
<panx> drukarkę mam od kolegi :P on miał ją od ubuntu 9.x - sam tak bynajmniej mówił :P
<panx> i w taki sam sposób się instaluje skaner i druk  =)
<panx> meda nie zmienne od wielu wersji hehe ;P
<panx> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html#u9.10 < tu masz poradnik
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yz7yhaj> (at welcome.solutions.brother.com)
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-24
<m477> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<m477> pijmy \o/
<m477> ;:D:D:
<m477> wodeczki :)
<dweller> ;f
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<TheNumb> Ashiren: cześć Nerihsa
<panx> wiecie... jakoś nie widzę różnicy pomiędzy Ubuntu 11.10 a 12.04 beta2,;F poza nowszymi libami
<Ashiren> to po co przeplacac
<panx> cięzko im zrobić tj. jest w archu???? app z libami i hej....  ;F
<panx> zawsze najnowsze ;F
<gjm> lol
<panx> jest 1 róznica - niema mojego ulubione theme ;F... jaa xD masakri... a w 11.10 był .. XF
<Ashiren> biedactwo
<panx> i dodali PulseAudio menager..... dodatkowo - fajnie też :P
<panx> Ashiren, widzisz jaki ja biedny... ;D
<bastetmilo> panx: jak z szybkością tej bety? Jest zauwazalna różnica, czy bez zmian?
<panx> bastetmilo, ja wiem.....3-5sec boot do panelu logowania od wyboru systemu z gruba, 2sec wyłącza się , logowanie 1 sec i pulpit gotowy, to średni czas ,wg. mnie jest tak samo :P. moż to dlatego że mam Xubuntu (XFCE) a nie Ubuntu ( srUNity)
<bastetmilo> Ah
<bastetmilo> chyba że tak.
<panx> zresztą unit i gnome jest nieużyteczne , jedyne dobrze działające DE jakie znam i bezkonfliktowe i użyteczne to XFCE :)
<bastetmilo> panx: pozwolę sobie na niezgodzenie się ztwoim stwierdzeniem ;)
<bastetmilo> mam Unity i uzywam :)
<panx> współczuję, Unity to zacinający się i bezużyteczny syf .... chyba że 5.0 poprawią i będzie niezacinający i użyteczny
<bastetmilo> ale dlaczego mi współczujesz? Przez dwa tygodnie nie zauważyłam żeby mi sie coś zacinało
<bastetmilo> ani bezuzyteczność (mam to na pracowym laptopie)
<bastetmilo> ergo u mnie musi działać
<bastetmilo> a skoro jeszcze nie wywaliłam... To znaczy że jest OK :)
<panx> yhym
<starter> też używam unity i nie narzekam
<starter> wygoda, brak zacięć i praktyczność
<panx> strzał w stope, co to za praktyczność przy 10 okien masz jaki rozpiździel że nie wiem co gdzie jak
<starter> rozpiździel ?
<starter> raczej wszystko dobrze poukładane...
<bastetmilo> panx: ah... O to chodzi
<panx> paukładane... hahah xD masakra ;d okna nawet nie są skatologowane... xD
<bastetmilo> panx: po prostu nie jesteś przyzyczajony :)
<panx> włącz 20 okien firefoksa.... :)
<starter> panx ja raczej syf widzę w XFCE ... ale to moje zdanie
<panx> pogadamy o " poukładaniu" ;]
<starter> panx: a po jaką cholerę ?
<kklimonda> ale kto włącza 20 okien jednego programu?
<panx> w XFCE masz wszystkoe dobrze skatalogowaną ;]
<bastetmilo> panx: po to firefoks ma zakładki... żeby ich uzywać
<panx> kklimonda, a np. ja ;D  jak hibernuje os i troche okien się kolekcionuje ;d
<starter> panx: normalni użytkownicy nie mają takich problemów  xd
<panx> bastetmilo, ojjj to taki przykład :D
<bastetmilo> panx: ja mam  zazwyczaj (na domowym) otwarte około 20-30 okien róznych...
<bastetmilo> gdybym używałam autoukrywania docka
<bastetmilo> to bym miała tak jak na Unity
<kklimonda> panx: między wirtualnymi pulpitami a zakładkami nigdy nie miałem problemu, że pojawiało mi się za dużo okien
<bastetmilo> panx: to jest kwestia przyzwyczajenia, i tyle.
<panx> kklimonda, akurat wirtualne pulpity to najlepszy wymysł pingwina :D
<panx> bastetmilo, może i masz racje że to kwestia przyzwyczajenia... jednak że wole używać powiedzmy klasycznego DE - pasek stanu i katalogowanie okien oraz skatalogowanego paska Menu - szybciej znajduje programy niz wklepując nazwę w unity gdzie połowa lister tj. nie wchodzi...dlatego uważam unity za do dupy... i tyle ;P
<bastetmilo> eee? U mnie dziala...
<starter> no cóż, ja ostatnio miałem XFCE na chwile i też podziękowałem za współpracę. U mnie również wszystko działa.
<bastetmilo> panx: a wyszukwanie przez wpisywanie okazało sie znacznie szybsze... Ale to tylko moje odczucia
<starter> nie tylko Twoje bastetmilo ;)
<panx> bastetmilo, moż dlatego że użytam tych samych aplikacji i znam ich położenie po wybraniu działu :)
<panx> tzw. przyzwyczajenie :P
<bastetmilo> Być może. OK, ja nie chcę Cię przekonywać, bo sama miałam takie odczucia rok temu :). Być może kiedyś się przekonasz do tego rozwiązania. :)
<bastetmilo> Ale po to używamy Linuksa, żeby mieć wybór, prawda? :)
<panx> bastetmilo, prawda :) Linux - Wolność wyboru
<panx> a Windows zainstaluje jak będzie miał otwarty kod ;]
<bastetmilo> panx: hahahaha
<bastetmilo> chyba piekło wcześniej zamarznie
<panx> zasadniczo piekło jest już zimne :P
<panx> bo ile ludiz namarło???
<panx> Skoro są piece w piekle, a ludzie umierają , to znaczy że piekło  musi się powiększać ,a im większa powierzchnia z stała temperą pieca, to piec musi ogrzać większy obszar... co powoduje że temperatu zasadniczo ciągle spada..... więć po 6000lat +++ musi być już zimne :). Chyba że piekło jest już pełne i wszyscy w automacie idą do nieba.
<starter> albo dobudowali piece ; )
<panx> starter, a skąd by mieli materiału i surowca.
<panx> surowiec tez kiedyś się skończyć musi
<kklimonda> ludzie umierają
<kklimonda> zawsze jest czym palić
<starter> skoro piekło się powiększa to pewnie i zasoby ;)
<starter> swoją drogą mało mnie interesują naukowe rozważania na ten temat ;)
<panx> ;P
<starter> a co do Windowsa... bardzo chętnie bym z niego zrezygnował jeśli w końcu udałoby mi się odpalić wszystkie programy, których potrzebuję pod Ubuntu;)
<panx> piekło wg. mnie jest zimne i tyle ;d
<panx> starter, jakie to ?
<starter> panx najbardziej mnie interesuje QQ
<panx> aa ten chiński komunikator.... nie wpierany na Lunux od 2009 roku.
<starter> niby nic specjalnego, ale sporo znajomych "tam mam" i czasem szlag trafia ;)
<panx> tylko Mac i Windows
<starter> dokładnie;)
<starter> przy okazji nie dawno poblokowali wszystkie wtyczki i alternatywne klienty.
<panx> po chinole mają zryte ;d
<panx> głupie kicaice :D
<starter> spoko ludzie ;)
<starter> bardzo przyjaźni i ambitni ;)
<bastetmilo> a pidgin nie obsługiwał QQ?
<starter> obsługiwał swego czasu
<starter> później dało się ściągnąć wtyczkę
<starter> ale teraz jest zablokowana.
<bastetmilo> skoro ah. widze ze adium tez juz nie ma QQ
<panx> empathy też miał QQ
<panx> jakie protokołu używa QQ
<TheNumb> panx: kicaice?
<TheNumb> panx: QQ ma protokół... QQ ;]
<panx> TheNumb, u nas w mieście się tak mówi na nich " ooo kicaj idzie" :p
<TheNumb> YYyyyy
<panx> czyli chińćzyk :D
<TheNumb> A nie kitaj?
<bastetmilo> panx: Ktajce
<bastetmilo> Kitacje
<panx> Nie ... Kicajce;]
<panx>  uans każdy mówi kicajce
<TheNumb> panx: kitajce
<TheNumb> :D
<starter> ale rozkmina ^^
<starter> tak, QQ ma swój protokół
<TheNumb> panx: to dziwnie mówicie w J. Zdrój
<panx> TheNumb, nie ładnie whoisować mnie
<starter> panx: z Jastrzębia jesteś?
<panx> starter, tak ,a ty?
<starter> Radlin
<panx> aa
<panx> w Jastrzębiu :) ,  lub Joscymju ;],. Zdrój to dzielnica  :P np. Jastrzębie-Borynia :P
<starter> aczkolwiek Jastrzębie Zdrój to nazwa miasta przecież xd
<starter> ok uciekam ogarniać dom
<mati75> happy caturday
<panx> ale nazwa Jastrzębie-Zdrój dlatego że jak miasto powstawało to złączono wieś zdrój i jastrzębie i tak zostało - Jastrzębie-Zdrój
<panx> w zdroju były Uzdrowiska, w Jastrzęnbiu kopalnie :P, w zasadzie ino jedna xD
<panx> dziś są 3 xD
<panx> a potem przyszli niemcy i było " jaa! Koningsdorf"
<panx> a w ogole jaki jest problem z QQ?
<panx> jaki problem masz?
<starter> panx: przy podłączeniu do sieci konto zostaje dezaktywowane - automatycznie i od razu
<panx> jak dezaktywowane?
<panx> wylogowywuje czy co ?
<starter> nie, dezaktywuje konto
<starter> trzeba wchodzić na stronę QQ i aktywować je
<starter> bo inaczej się nie podłączy
<starter> aktywujesz, próbujesz wejść - to samo ;)
<panx> o,O
<panx> pewnie jesteś wrogiem Ludu! :D
<panx> miałem gdzie QQ numer ;;; xD
<panx> stary jakiś poszukam po skrzynce mailowej xD
<TheNumb> iksde
<panx> gdzie jest na qqim opcja przypomij hasło xD
<panx> aa nie wązne
<panx> znalazłem
<panx> lol jaki kod z obrazka do przepisania " AHME (D) " xD
<panx> mnie jakoś zalogowało xD
<panx> i chyba działa
<panx> podaj numer ;d
<panx> qq
<starter> jak Cię zalogowało ?
<starter> na oryginalnym kliencie czy na alternatywnym ?
<panx> normalnie :P
<panx> na natywnym
<panx> podaj QQ
<starter> 2259734745
<starter> na tym natywnym od nich ?
<panx> yhy
<starter> no to mnie wcale nie loguje
<starter> jeszcze mam Ubu64
<panx> kurde nie wiem jak cie dodać ;d
<panx> tu mam jakieś coś ,ale krzaczki mi to utrudniają
<starter> haha :D
<starter> chwila prawdy, próba logowania ^^
<starter> dziękuję, skończyłem ^^
<panx> xD
<starter> error w krzaczkach ^^
<panx> pokaże ci
<panx> screena
<panx> :p
<starter> funny... ;P
<panx> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2789/przechwycenieobrazuekra.png
<panx> tadaaam!
<panx> takie coś się pokazuje jak szukam twego numery tj..... cię niema ;d
<starter> masz 32 bitowy system ?
<panx> numer nie istanieje
<panx> tak 32
<starter> nie istnieje? super :F
<starter> :D
<panx> http://t.qq.com/qzftyyjcox660/ . mam nawet chińskiego tweeta :D
<starter> właśnie się zalogowałem na windowsie na QQ
<panx> a dalej nie istniejesz :D
<panx> napewno 2259734745 D:
<panx> ??
<starter> bankowo xd
<starter> na ten numer jestem zalogowany xd
<panx> hmmm jeszcze ja werjde na windowsa... znaczy przez Łine
<starter> mi przez wine wywala xd
<panx> sprawdzimy ;d
<panx> dobra... VMware odpale
<panx> super...vmware się posypało po aktualizacji dystrybucji
<starter> oł
<TheNumb> panx: pewnie miałeś aktualizację kernela.
<panx> TheNumb, zgadza się z 3.0 do 3.2
<TheNumb> panx: czyli musisz skompilować moduły od nowa.
<panx> próbowałem ,ale wywala że nie może skompilować moduły  virtual network inne idą jak rakieta
<panx> dobra.. mam ISO to zainstalun na virtualbox
<TheNumb> panx: pewnie jeszcze nie kompiluje się pod kernelem 3.2
<TheNumb> panx: wcale bym się nie zdziwił <:
<panx> 6 modules succses , 1 fail
<panx> virtualbox rakieta :D
<starter> mi muli strasznie ^^
<starter> ooo ale za to już wiem co oznacza ten mój error w krzaczkach
<panx> co oznacza?
<starter> "nie możesz się zalogować" ;]
<panx> hahahah xD
<starter> chyba władza ludowa uznała, że pod Windowsem łatwiej mnie kontrolować ^^
<panx> kur jak sprawdzić jaki mam QQ , bo zapomniałem numeru a na poczte mi nie pszyszło
<panx> jaki mam numerek
<starter> w programie ?:d
<starter> w chińskiej wersji nie wiem ^^
<panx> aa dobra... można się mailem zalogować ;d
<panx> aaa QQ w wine nie działa.... racja... :D
<starter> mi działało koniec końców
<starter> o ile można to tak nazwać
<panx> "Cofiguration error"
<starter> po 6 sekudach od otwarcia rozmowy prywatnej wywalało mi errora i program się "żegnał"
<starter> - trochę  się musiałem bawić, żeby udało się włączyć xd
<panx> fajnie by było jak by windows instalował się tak szybko na dysku jak na wirtualce
<starter> hehehe ^^
<panx> ciekawe czy jak Shoutne "Free tibet" po chińku to znikne z sieci ( ich sieci) :D
<starter> haha spróbuj ^^
<starter> widzisz, ja nic nie zrobiłem a i tak przez linuksa nie chcą mnie wpuścić ^^
<starter> ściągnąłeś paczkę deb czy kompilowałeś?
<panx> deb poprawioną
<panx> deb  fixed
<panx> bo deb nie działa
<panx> bład wywala
<panx> z fixed wszedła
<panx> lubie łindowsa.... zamiast znaczków kwardraty :D
<panx> lol windows zawiesił mi się na wirtualce..... ja.... xD
<panx> AA NIE to internet explorer się zawisił hahah xD
<starter> <rotfl>
<m477> unc unc
<gjm> onet czat jak nic
<panx> propo Onetu pamięta ktoś "Stefana"??
<m477> zaiste
<panx> to był komunikator xDD
<panx> z komunikatorów tylko Tlen się utrzymał w zasadzie ( poza GGowych komunikatorów)
<panx> swoją drogą , zauwarzyliście na komunikator tlen na windowsa jest przestarzały? :D
<panx>     Pobierz komunikator Tlen.pl na systemy Windows 6.0.3.77 z dnia 16.01.2009 / Pobierz komunikator Tlen na systemy Linux (32 bit) 7.0.2.1 z dnia 19.04.2011
<TheNumb> Tlen i tak jest stary
<TheNumb> Mało ludzi go używa (:
<Dreadlish> jest masa innych lepszych
<TheNumb> WTW :D
<TheNumb> Pidgin
<TheNumb> ;p
<panx> uuu czatów widze niema na tlenie już
<m477> ojejku
<gjm> to przykre, nie wiem co zrobić ze swoim życiem
<panx> gjm, ja na twoim miejscu  bym się powiesił ;]
<Dreadlish> OJEJKU
<Dreadlish> powiesić się? fu
<gjm> panx: pozwalam Ci być na moim miejscu, wieszaj się
<panx> gjm, nie mam żadnej podkładki pod powieszenie sie
<gjm> czyżby nadszedł czas aby powiększyć listę ignorowanych?
<panx> to tu można ignorować??? ;]
<gjm> nie
<panx> :f
<starter> panx jak tam Twój virtual ?:D
<panx> starter, robi się, zaraz ściągne te KjuKju
<starter> panx: na virtualu mi śmiga, tylko "siódemka" pożera ram xd
<panx> XP Rulez , mam XPeka ;P
<panx> na vircie
<starter> panx nie mam oryginalnego :(
<starter> a i tak mnie wkurza odpalanie virtuala xd
<panx> ja mam orginała :P Wind XP media center edition 2005 ;]
<panx> kupiłem za 200zł bo goście nie umieli sobie dać z nim rady :P
<panx> a oni poprostu angielskiego nie znali ;]
<panx> system jest angielski i tyle ;p mui trza potem dograć :P
<starter> panx: ja mam siódemkę oryginalną więc na tym siedzę
<panx> aaa :P
<panx> 7 na virtualce działa jak ubuntu na virtualce :D
<starter> a jak działa ubuntu na virtualce? :D
<starter> bo nie używałem nigdy ^^
<panx> starter, http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7203/vbox.png < fajny pulpit ;D
<panx> starter, do dupy... :)
<panx> tzn wolno i :P jajka robi
<starter> panx: mi tam seveen działa dobrze. teraz mu uwaliłem ramu sporo i też działa :P
<panx> lol nielogiczne
<panx> jak uwaliłeś i coś działa... chyba dowaliłem ;d
<starter> w sensie zmniejszyłem mu do 1 GB :P
<panx> QQIntl.12.exe is not a valid Wind32 application... ja je..........
<panx> robi się ciekawie ;D
<starter> haha :D
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> cześć tajwan ;]
<bastetmilo> hej tajwanuser
<tajwanuser> szukam kogos do biegania:)
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: hehe. Takiego prawdziwego biegania, biegania?
<panx> starter, dawaj numer qq :D
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tak
<tajwanuser> do zapierdzielanai po lesie:)
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a gdzie jest ten las?
<starter> panx 2259734745
<tajwanuser> pod lublinem
<tajwanuser> :D
<bastetmilo> to ja nie
<tajwanuser> skad Ty tak w ogole jestes?
<panx> Czekaj dodatki musze zainstalować
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: dolnyśląsk
<panx> a ja dumnie Górny Śląśk :)
<tajwanuser> ciezko
<tajwanuser> ale raz zdarzylo mi sie poznac przez neta faceta, ktory mieszka <3km ode mnie
<tajwanuser> :P
<starter> panx: Ty dumnie Górny Śląsk ??:d
<panx> taaak! duma!! Górny Śląsk... the best Śląsk ;]
<starter> "Zawsze Polskie, nigdy śląskie - JASTRZĘBIE"  - to w Twoim mieście śpiewali z tego co pamiętam ^^
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: biegasz po dolnoslaskich lasach?
<panx> The best voievodship! ;] chyba tak się to pisało
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: nie biegam, nie mam z kim :)
<panx> starter, ahaha :) no tak :) śpiewali śpiewali ;]
<panx> jednakże Jastrzębie wchłonięte przez śląsk :p
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: ja zaczalem sam
<panx> oooo michała mi znalazło.... z Opoa ;D
<panx> z Opola
<starter> panx: dobrze znalazło :P
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: mieszka na koncu wsi i wszedzie mam daleko... :D
<tajwanuser> mieszkam*
<panx> trzeba spolszczenie zrobić do tego programu :D
<starter> panx: do QQ ? ^^
<panx> starter, no co?? polskiego języka brakuje ;d - pewnie dlatego mało polaków go używa ;d
<starter> panx pewnie tak ^^ Gdyby mi jeszcze działał pod liniuchem.... :P
<panx> mi też... ale pod linuchem jest po mandaryńsku.... :P
<starter> panx wsiora wno :P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: ja akurat mieszkam w centrum mojego miasta :). A tak to biegam za trawajami i busem we Wrocławiu :)
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: a po co biegac? hrhr
<bastetmilo> drathir: bo ja nie mam wyczucia czasu. Zazwyczaj wychodze za pozno z pracy...
<m477> po to sa zegarki
<tajwanuser> drathir: pytasz po co biegac dla sportu czy po co na autobus?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tez mi sie zdarza, choc tego nie lubie
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a kto lubi... jak sie spoznie na trawaj to sposnie sie na busa... I moge do domu nie miec jak wrócić.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: bardzo bym chciała, żeby ta sobota była happy... ale niektórzy chcą mi ją bardzo zepsuć. :(
<gjm> ktoś szuka roboty jako programista PHP?
<bastetmilo> gjm: a zatrudniasz? :)
<gjm> nie, ale znajomi znajomej kogoś szukają więc pytam
<gjm> ;)
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=398584236818283&id=157450047598371
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6vubtkb> (at www.facebook.com)
<bastetmilo> gjm: to nie praca tylko zlecenie :)
<dawid> jak wyciszyć domowym sposobem hdd
<dawid> ??
<DaZ> wyłącz
<DaZ> !!
<feniks> witam
<feniks> mam big problem
<feniks> po restarcie komputera (dzis rano)
<feniks> znaczy wczoraj go wylaczylem
<feniks> i dzis rano chce wlaczyc
<feniks> a tu haslo nie to....
<feniks> to juz 2 raz...
<m477> mlotkiem
<feniks> za 1 razem przeinstalowalem system
<m477> a tak serio to poloz na gabce, nic innego nie da sie zrobic
<feniks> wiec sie to naprawilo
<feniks> ale dzis jak zobaczylem to sie zagotowalem
<feniks> i doszedlem do wniosku ze zrobie tak samo jak poprzednio (mialem dosc 11.04 pomyslalem ze jest jakas wada powazna) wiec pomyslalem
<feniks> jak juz mam intalowac na nowo to zainstaluje na nowa ale 11.10
<feniks> wiec tak zrobilem
<feniks> zaistalowalem 11.10
<bastetmilo> feniks: i dalej gubi hasło?
<feniks> i jakie bylo moja zdziwienie
<feniks> sluchaj teraz!
<feniks> jak po restarcie
<feniks> chcac sie zalogowac do nowo zaistalowanego systemu 11.10
<feniks> haslo co podawalem przy instalacji nie pasuje:(
<bastetmilo> feniks: a jesteś pewnien że wpisujesz dobre hasło?
<feniks> tak jestem pewnien
<bastetmilo> i czy masz sprawną klawiature?
<feniks> tak
<feniks> mam sprawna klawiature
<feniks> mam 2 klawiatury
<feniks> ta w laptopie i zewnetrzna
<feniks> ale panowie teraz sluchajcie
<bastetmilo> Bo ja raz na takiej dziwnej wpisałam swoje super trudne hasło i też nie chciało działać :)
<feniks> wiec krew mnei zalala
<bastetmilo> feniks: (i panie:))
<feniks> postanowilem zrobic znow instalkę
<feniks> oczywiscie bez formatu home(dane klientów i inned dane bezcenne)
<feniks> wiec zrobilem instalke znowu na 10.04
<bastetmilo> iiii?
<feniks> sorry
<feniks> 11.04
<feniks> i ku mojemu zdziwnieniu ni emoge
<feniks> wejsc  na stary dobry home
<bastetmilo> uuu
<bastetmilo> lipa
<feniks> teraz jestem na 11.04
<feniks> ale na innym koncie
<feniks> wszystkei dane są na innym (moim starym koncie)
<feniks> wiec mam taki pomysl
<feniks> zeby z tego konta sie dostac do mojego starego konta w home
<feniks> ale
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: jedzisz do pracy z przesiadka?
<feniks> i wyciagnąć z tamtąd najwazniejsze dane(thunderbird,pidgin, dane kientów, dokumenty i inee)
<feniks> ale ni ewiem jak to zrobic
<feniks> :(
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: tak. Najpeirw musze dojechać do Wrocławia, a potem przejechać przez prawie cały :)
<feniks> dodam ze szyfowalem kiedys tą partycje home
<feniks> i to byl blad
<feniks> bo teraz nie mial bym tego problemu z wyciagneiciem danych
<feniks> :(
<feniks> prosze pomocy!
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: uuu... szkoda zycia na takie dojazdy
<feniks> jak dostac sie na inne konto
<feniks> z tego co teraz?
<feniks> zeby dostac sie do tej partycji szyfrowanej
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: ale ja nie mam  wyboru. Dopoki nie będę tam na cały etat i nie beda mi płacic troche wiecej, to nie przeprowadze sie do Wrocławia.
<feniks> dodam ze znam haslo ktore pod koniec instalki sie ustanawia w terminalu...
<feniks> ustawia
<feniks> jak wyciagnac z tamtą dane?
<feniks>  z tamtąd
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tak w ogole dlaczego pracujesz na etacie? nie lepiej byc frilanserem?
<gjm> feniks: chown?
<feniks> ?
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: jest fajniej. Jest się wolnym... ale... Jest dużo minusów.
<gjm> czemu tu jest zakaz przeklinana?
<gjm> feniks: man chown
<tajwanuser> gjm: nie ma
<DaZ> bo tak
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: jest
<feniks> gjm: proszę cię jasniej
<gjm> nie no kurwa
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tzn? bo ja sie troche sklaniam ku frilance
<gjm> sam się ukarałem jakby co
<gjm> feniks: wiesz co to jest terminal?
<feniks> wiem
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser:
<feniks> :)
<feniks> ale ta komenda nie jasna
<bastetmilo> jest fajnie. Jeśli nie masz problemów z motywacja
<gjm> objaśnij mi problem bo nie było mnie a nie będę przeczesywał backloga
<bastetmilo> i z tym ze ZUS jest wielki!
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: i z klientami.
<feniks> jak dostac sie do konta
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: i z tym, że nie płacą w czasie
<feniks> z innego konta
<feniks> znczy mojego starego zaszyfrowanego konta zeby z tamtąd wyciagnać dane
<feniks> midnight commander?
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: niektórzy radzą sobie świetnie. Ale to nie jest dla każdego. Ja już mam freelencerke za sobą. A etatu nigdy nie próbowałam :)
<gjm> zaszyfrowanego?
<feniks> tak
<feniks> mialem zaszyfrowaną partycję
<feniks> calą
<feniks> i dzis rani nie moglem sie do neij dostac
<feniks> bo sie haslo zmienilo...
<gjm> samo
<feniks> dziwnym trafiem juz 21 raxz
<feniks> ra
<feniks> raz
<gjm> jak zaszyfrowana to nie wiem
<feniks> 2 raz sie tak zrobilo ze nie moge sie dostac na konto...
<feniks> chcialem zrobic instalkę
<gjm> usuń hasło?
<gjm> z root'a
<feniks> ale to jzu nic nei da bo z 4 razy instalowalem system na nowo wiec nei ma to sensu(chyba)
<gjm> dobra, nie wiem. ja mam dzisiaj wolne
<gjm> muszę zjeść
<feniks_> ?
<panx> gjm, co sie opitalasz!
<bastetmilo> feniks_: poczekaj troche, ktoś kompetentny w koncu tu zajrzy i Ci pomoże :)
<bastetmilo> ale w sobote to troche później
<feniks_> no tak
<feniks_> wiesz co zrobilem takie cos...
<feniks_> wylaczylem haslo
<feniks_> tak jak kolega powiedzial
<panx> feniks_, co spier... popsułes?
<feniks_> i wszedlem na:
<feniks_> gksu nautilus
<feniks_> i mam teraz wejscie do mojeog konta
<feniks_> tylko tam wszystko jest szyfrowane...:(
<feniks_> jak odszyforwać partycję home?
<feniks_> zeby nie utracic danych
<panx> feniks_, hyy :)
<panx> feniks_, wyłączasz Xy wchodzisz do katalogu i tam masz 2 pliki
<gjm> feniks_: truecrypt? czy co?
<feniks_> nie
<panx> oo a czym ?
<feniks_> przy instalacji sie wybiera szyfrowanie
<panx> jak nie truecrypt?
<feniks_> i teraz potrzebuje wejsc tam
<feniks_> z tego konta
<panx> no to masz 2 pliki
<gjm> pokaż skrina z tego nautilusa
<feniks_> zeby wyciagnąc z tamtąd dane i uratowac je przed formatem
<panx> jeden opisuje co dzie jak , a 2gi się odpala :)  - z tego co wiem ;]
<gjm> panx: nie wiem o czym ty mówisz wgl
<feniks_> zalezy mi zeby dostac sie na ta szyfrowaną partycje (konto)
<feniks_> zeby wyciagnąc z tamtą dane
<gjm> partycja != konto
<feniks_> i potem zrobie sobie foramta
<gjm> feniks_: do kurczaka bladego, pokaż skrina z tego nautilusa
<feniks_> gdzie go ma wkleic?
<gjm> imgur.com chociażby
<panx> gjm, ja mam 2 pliki w  //home/panx1 :)  ( jak patrze z /home/panx :P
<panx> tzm miałem
<panx> bo folder skasowałem
<gjm> jeeezuuu
<panx> a  folder ważył 921mb :P
<feniks_> gjm: http://imgur.com/ub8u9
<gjm> czyli na jaedno konto nie możesz się dostać a chcesz odzyskać pliki z drugiego, tak?
<gjm> jedno*
<feniks_> i chcialbym sie dostac do anonymous
<feniks_> patrz
<feniks_> http://imgur.com/xW0yM
<Voldenet> konsola .> sudo su
<Voldenet> jesteś bogiem
<Voldenet> możesz nawet podglądać cudze foldery i usuwać cudze pliki
<Voldenet> i pić z cudzych kieliszków
<gjm> propaonowałem mu to z pól h temu
<feniks_> wchodze tam :
<feniks_> http://imgur.com/hLvtQ
<Voldenet> możesz przypadkowo ustawić np. chmod 777 na /home/anonymous/.cryptfs
<gjm> ew. chown
<Voldenet> o, chown lepiej
<Voldenet> i z -R od razu
<feniks_> a jasniej?
<Voldenet> chown -R feniks /home/anonymous
<Voldenet> wtedy pliki staną się twoje
<Voldenet> WSZYSTKIE
<Voldenet> stamtąd
<feniks_> ok prubuję
<gjm> i nastanie jasność
<gjm> za te 'prubuję' nie powinienem ci pomagać ;f
<Voldenet> to samo pomyślałem
<bastetmilo> ciekawe czy zaraz napisze coś o dys---
<feniks_> zrobilem to polecenie i patrz
<feniks_> http://imgur.com/nxCev
<gjm> skriny, skriny, miliony skrinów
<gjm> wiedziałem że tak będie
<gjm> feniks_: sudo bozia nie dała?
<feniks_> :)
<feniks_> sorry
<feniks_> :)
<feniks_> ale myslalem
<feniks_> ze jak zdjąłem haslo to nie trzeba sudo...
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<bastetmilo> lol
<panx> <double_facepalm>
<Voldenet> No tak, przecież zmienianie przez jednego użytkownika uprawnień do folderów innych użytkowników jest normalne
<gjm> a ja tam się przyzwyczaiłem
<Voldenet> wchodzisz na shella i chownujesz /root
<Voldenet> wygrywasz internety
<gjm> ja tak hakuję pentagon
<feniks_> izrobilem komenda przyjeta
<feniks_> ale nadal sie nie moge dostać....
<gjm> ja pierdzielę, na twoim miejscu z root'a włażę na /ets/shadow, wywalam hasło, przenoszę pliki
<gjm> proste
<gjm> /etc/shadow*
<feniks_> kolego o tym pliku mowisz?
<feniks_> http://imgur.com/uTrnz
<gjm> bingo
<feniks_> :)
<feniks_> i ktore hasło
<gjm> root bez hasła, gratuluję
<feniks_> zdjąłem
<feniks_> tak jak mi poradzili na wstępie
<feniks_> to tylko na hwilę
<feniks_> gjm: ktore to haslo bedzie?
<gjm> przecież nie masz żadnego usera 'anonymous'
<gjm> wywalałaś go?
<feniks_> nie
<gjm> to jak się chciałeś na niego logować jak go kurde nie ma
<feniks_> moze dlatego niemoglem sie zalogowac....
<bastetmilo> ...
<gjm> tak, ja myślę że nie mogłeś się zalogować na konto którego nie ma, to bardzo prawdopodobne
<gjm> nie no, idę stað
<gjm> stąd*
<bastetmilo> gjm: i gdzie pojdziesz, co? :)
<feniks_> pameitaj ze instalowalem system
<feniks_> wiec tago konta anonymous juz nie ma oficjalnie
<gjm> bastetmilo: teraz to raczej nigdzie, nie mam siły, zjadłem *dwie michy* frytek
<feniks_> zostal folder i caly dobytek w nim
<feniks_> tylko nie moge sie do niego dostac
<bastetmilo> gjm: aż dwie??? No wiesz...
<gjm> i to takie mega
<feniks_> bo jest szyfrowany
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale takie prawdziwe? Czy mrożone?
<feniks_> (byl kiedys szyfrowany przy instalacji)
<gjm> prawdziwe
<gjm> sam ziemniaczki obierałem
<Voldenet> mniam, takie frytki
<Voldenet> sam nabrałem ochoty, chyba sobie zrobię
<gjm> feniks_: poprawiłeś mi humor
<gjm> obawiam się że nie mogę Ci pomóc
<gjm> w końcu po coś te szyfrowanie wymyślili, nie?
<bastetmilo> aa. Ja dziś miałam potrawkę: kurczaczek, pieczarki w sosie fistaszkowym plus makaron :)
<Voldenet> lol @ this
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: dzięki, teraz definitywnie zgłodniałem
<gjm> Voldenet: z czego lol?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: alez bardzo prosze :)
<feniks_> gjm: patrz
<Voldenet> z feniksa i jego profesjonalizmu :D
<gjm> nie, nie paczę
<feniks_> http://imgur.com/tBdah
<Voldenet> i wszystko wyklikać w gui
<feniks_> http://imgur.com/cXgG0
<Voldenet> w8, a ta strzałka to nie przypadkiem oznacza dowiązanie?
<Voldenet> Nie korzystam z nautilusa, więc nie wiem
<gjm> tak
<gjm> tak samo jak skróty na partycjach ntfs
<Voldenet> partycja ntfs ma dowiązania też
<gjm> no dobra
<Voldenet> mklink
<feniks_> gjm
<feniks_> jak po instalacji
<feniks_> ustalasz haslo
<feniks_> tak?
<feniks_> w konsoli
<Voldenet> feniks_: passwd
<gjm> allah akbar
 * gjm explodes
<feniks_> na koniec instalacji encryted itd
<Voldenet> おめでとう
<feniks_> to jak znacz haslo tak to jest jakis sposób zeby sciagnac to haslo lub wejsc za pomoca tego hasla tak czy nie?
<Voldenet> feniks_: najpierw poszukaj partycji/kontenera truecrypta, potem go zamontuj z hasłem tamtego starego usera
<feniks_> ale to nie bylo robione truecryptem!
<feniks_> nie rozumiemy sie!
<feniks_> instalując system masz opce (zaszyforawac katalog home tak/nie)
<Voldenet> i czego ubunciak używa do szyfrowania, hm?
<gjm> Voldenet: idź stąd, jesteś nubem, nie rozumiesz go
<feniks_> gdyby to dotyczylo partycji szyfrowanej truecyptem to maly problem
<gjm> ta
<Voldenet> No tak
<feniks_> skusilem sie na szyfrowanie partycji haome
<Voldenet> bo to przecież było szyfrowane mocą boga
<Voldenet> a nie jakimś programem
<Voldenet> BĄDŹMY RACJONALNI
<feniks_> a tera ni emoge wejsc do niej z innego konta uzytkownika
<Voldenet> idę zjeść
<Voldenet> bbl
<gjm> to po ch*j szyfrować a później mieć pretensje że nie można tego szyfrowania obejść, dżizas krajst
<feniks_> wlasnie juz tego nie zrobie
<panx> gjm, ++
<Voldenet> gjm: żeby agenty fbi nie mogły obejrzeć twoich filmów
<bastetmilo> gjm: bo szyfrowanie jest no wiem... takie ęą, można potem sie chwalić, że się zaszyfrowało cośtam cośtam...
<Voldenet> miałem iść
<bastetmilo> *wiesz
<gjm> z kucykami chyba
<feniks_> bo mądrusie wypisują na forach pomozy ze "lepiej zaszyfrowac" i tak sie posluchalem
<Voldenet> no, zoofilia to i w polsce nielegalna
<Voldenet> jak chcesz szyfrować, to użyj truecrypta
<feniks_> glm pomóż
<gjm> skoro możesz zaszyfrować to czemu nie
<gjm> genialne
<feniks_> dokumenty klienŧów, wnioski, adresy mailowe wszystko dotyczace biznesu tam jest -padni emi  firma:(
<gjm> feniks_: http://forum.linuxmint.pl/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3103.0
<gjm> masz, czytaj
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo:
<tajwanuser> zaczelas cos pisac
<tajwanuser> i mnie wywalilo
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: ale to dawno było
<tajwanuser> 16:39
<bastetmilo> no. Milion godzin temu :)
<gjm> pierdylion
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: spoko;)
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: o 16:45 wrociles, wywalilo cie o 16:43 - nic nie pisałam w ciagy tych 2 minut.
<tajwanuser> ba ostatnie mam "16:39 < bastetmilo> tajwanuser:"
<tajwanuser> tab sie nie kliknal
<gjm> napiłbym się piwa
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja bym się napiła z butelke wódki, taki mam dzień :/
<gjm> alkohol nie rozwiązuje problemów
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie. Ale przynosi chwilowe ukojenie dla umysłu...
<panx> wow wyczepiste te now wine ;d
<gjm> w sumie poszedłbym się gdzieś rozerwać, ale jestem bez grosza
<tajwanuser> do gejklubu
<tajwanuser> moze ktos cos postawi
<gjm> biegnę
<bastetmilo> gjm: ładną mordkę masz, drinki będą sami Ci w łapki wpychać ;)
<gjm> :D
<gjm> haha, dzięki
<tajwanuser> ide biegac zaraz
<tajwanuser> zadnego alkoholu
<tajwanuser> :)
<panx> za co odpowiada plik .rnd ?? w katalogu użytkownika ?
<gjm> za nic
<tajwanuser> jakiegos programu pewnie
<panx> yhy.... bo nie wiem dlaczego jego właścicielem jest root
<ntat> I usually get an RND file when I use PuTTY. I've never seen one from Time Syncs.
<panx> a nie ja... :D
<ntat> ;]
<gjm> kto używa putty na linuxie?
<tajwanuser> ale dupa
<tajwanuser> mam rowny teren w okolicy
<ntat> tajwanuser, to dobrze?
<tajwanuser> czytam wlasnie, ze jak sie biega po nierownym, to pracuje wiecej miesni
<tajwanuser> ruch jest bardziej zroznicowany
<ntat> tajwanuser, to użyj kijków, wtedy więcej mięśni pracuje
<tajwanuser> kijkow do biegania?
<tajwanuser> myslalem, ze to jest tylko do chodzenia
<ntat> raczej do chodzenia
<ntat> ale szybkiego:)
<ntat> Albo rower
<tajwanuser> no rowerem jezdze
<ntat> Dzisiaj właśnie ożywiłem swój bicykl a i na kijki będę się w najbliższym czasie wybierał
<tajwanuser> robilem sobie trening na gorkach
<tajwanuser> np. 3 x 20 minut na max przelozeniach
<tajwanuser> ok. 60km
<tajwanuser> nawet dawalo wycisk
<ntat> max, to najmniejsze czy największe zębatki?;)
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: 60km dzienne?
<tajwanuser> z przodu najwiekse z tylu najmniejsze
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: tak
<bastetmilo> nieźle
<tajwanuser> e
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: ja 200 robie
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> 60 to bylo w ramach treningu
<bastetmilo> @_@
<tajwanuser> zapisalem sie do klubu rowerowego i trener mi rozpisal plan
<tajwanuser> byly jeszcze sprinty 10x
<tajwanuser> jazda za samochodem
<tajwanuser> ale teraz chce pobiegac
<tajwanuser> na rowerze pracuje mniej miesni
<panx> jap.. nie uwierzycie!
<panx> instalatory zaczeły działać!
<tajwanuser> ide bo pozniej bedzie zimno
<tajwanuser> tylko jadlem niedawno
<tajwanuser> bedzie mi podchodzilo po gardlo
<Matan[M]> panx: pics or it didn't happen
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<foreste> czesc ;p
<bastetmilo> cześć foreste
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/7v3x6rx ← lol
<m477> gjm: deal with that
<panx> jaka komenda przełącza użytkownika ?, bo graficznie " New Login" nie działa ..... nie wiem dlaczego
<BlessJah> su
<panx> no i ?
<Ashiren> su nowy_uzytkownik :?
<Ashiren> bo to przelacza na terminal uzytkownika
<panx> a jak włączy jego pulpit?
<panx> tylko jeden problem... bo chce graficznie przełączyć się na konto gościa... :p
<Ashiren> a graficznie..
<Ashiren> :O
<panx> i to na konto gościas
<panx> i to na konto gościa
<TheNumb> gościas
<TheNumb> panx: jakie znowu konto gościa?
<panx> Guest Account... u cb takiego niema?? od 11.04 konto gościa jest
<TheNumb> Zacznijmy od tego, że nie mam ubuntu.
<TheNumb> I nie miałem ubuntu od czasów 9.10
<panx> łoł , oki a jak graficznie przełączyć się na inne konto, nie wylogowywując mojego?
<TheNumb> panx: odpal drugi serwer X i się zaloguj.
<panx> startx zadziałało by?
<TheNumb> nie
<panx> to jak odpalić drugi serverx?
<jacekowski> startx zadzialaloby
<jacekowski> ale z odpowiednim parametrem
<jacekowski> tzn. :1
<jacekowski> albo :2
<panx> TheNumb, opisz mi to , możesz?
<panx> jacekowski, tzn jaki ?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: no, samo startx nie zadziała :D
<panx> więc jakie startx zadziała?
<jacekowski> z parametram
<jacekowski> parametrem
<panx> jakim parametrem?
<jacekowski> no podalem ci
<panx> aa :2 :!
<panx> :1
<BlessJah> :/
<panx> nie wiecie dlaczego jak CTRL+F1-6 to monitor gaśnie , zamiast przełączać się na tty1-6?
<BlessJah> obiad i znowu do algebry
<BlessJah> panx: nvidia?
<panx> BlessJah, tak ;P
<BlessJah> własnościowe?
<panx> tak
<panx> te z jockeya
<BlessJah> poprawna kombinacja to Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6]
<panx> to też wyłącza minotor
<BlessJah> ale na niektórych nvidiach nie działa - nouveau, albo pogódź się z brakiem tty
<panx> F7 wracam tutaj
<panx> cięzko... nie pogodzę się!
<dawid> jesteście
<dawid> ?
<dawid> mam problem
<dawid> od dłuższego czasu jak ściągam z neta paczki deb na amd64 to mi wyskakuje że złą architekture mam
<dawid> jakie mam pobierać dla proca amd 64x2 4850e
<dawid> ?
<BlessJah> hm
<BlessJah> chciałem powiedzieć o repo
<BlessJah> co oni tacy niecierpliwi
<bastetmilo> re
<ntat> wszystko by chcieli na już:P
<ntat> A więc dziś krócej śpimy...
<bastetmilo> noo
<bastetmilo> szkoda
<m477> ;o
<m477> ja nie
<bastetmilo> m477: Ty dziś w ogóle nie śpisz?
<m477> no
<gjm> będzie grał w grę
<m477> od 2-3 dni
<bastetmilo> m477: feta?
<gjm> nie, tomb rajder
<m477> no nie kawa
<bastetmilo> to no nie, czy no nie kawa pewnie ze feta?
<ntat> eh, nigdy w Tomb Rajdera nie grałem :|
<m477> tez nie
<bastetmilo> m477: coś innego?
<gjm> krokodyl
<m477> dokladnie
<bastetmilo> taa
<m477> z aligatorem
<bastetmilo> jasne
<bastetmilo> Franca
<bastetmilo> chcę... się... napić...
<bastetmilo> omg.
<m477> pij
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo> ależ mam straszne pragnienie
<bastetmilo> m477: nie. Nie picie polega na tym, że się nie pije :)
<m477> aha
<m477> nie wiem czy zapamietam
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> wiem
<bastetmilo> głupie to co napisałam
<m477> no coz
<Voldenet> ntat: ja tam nie śpię krócej, tylko kładę się później spać
<Voldenet> w sumie i tak między 2 a 3 będę tracił czas
<ntat> Najgorzej i tak będzie w poniedziałek
<bastetmilo> ntat: w poniedziałek już nie będzie tej róznicy czuć.
<Voldenet> zawsze najgorzej jest w poniedziałek
<bastetmilo> ha. A ja nie idę do pracy w poniedziałek :P
<ntat> Mi tam co poniedziałek wydaje się, że śpię krócej;P
<bastetmilo> nie musze wstawać o 5 rano :)
<ntat> Ja w poniedziałek mam na 8:00
<ntat> Ale do 20:00 siedzę
<bastetmilo> ja w piatek sobie zostałam na 9h w pracy.
<bastetmilo> No, ale w koncu mam umowe podpisaną :).
<ntat> bastetmilo, na czas nieokreślony?
<ntat> ;>
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie.
<BlessJah> ntat: chyba mówisz o nienormowanym czasie pracy
<ntat> to kredytu nie weźmiesz:P
<bastetmilo> ntat: ale ja nie chce brac kredytu :)
<BlessJah> o ile mówicie o czasie pracy
<ntat> bastetmilo, no chyba, że masz gdzie mieszkać;P
<bastetmilo> ntat: tak, mam (mój facet ma) mieszkanie
<ntat> ah, no chyba że tak
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: na czas nieokreślony to bez daty wygaśniecia umowy. Na czas okreslony to na np. na rok
<bastetmilo> ntat: zresztą mnie przeraza myśl o wkopaniu sie w kredyt np. 15 czy 30 lat
<bastetmilo> nie ogarniam jak można takie obziazenie brac na siebie
<ntat> bastetmilo, można z tym żyć.
<bastetmilo> ntat: ja wiem, ale ja bym nie chciała
<ntat> czasem nie ma innego wyjścia
<ntat> a kredyt można wcześniej spłacić
<bastetmilo> no dobrze... a co jesli nagle sie okaze, ze sie nie da? Ze nie mozesz w ogole placic?
<ntat> Jak są dwie osoby, to prawdopodobieństwo tego o czym piszesz, maleje:)
<tuzim> ntat, wcale nie
<gjm> to wtedy albo spłacasz raty albo jesz
<ntat> e-tam, nie przesadzaj
<bastetmilo> no kurde.
<bastetmilo> życie potrafi płatac figle :)
<tuzim> ntat, wiesz, przy racie 3k/mc
<ntat> Poza tym, zawsze można coś odłożyć
<ntat> Ja nie mam takiej raty
<bastetmilo> ntat: a ja nie można?
<bastetmilo> jak*
<ntat> :]
<gjm> ntat: mało wiesz o życiu
<ntat> 3k to byśmy nawet nie dostali
<tuzim> ntat, to na ile Ty wziales ten kredyt? 100 lat?
<bastetmilo> jak sie okazuje ze nagle brakuje kasy na wszystko?
<ntat> gjm, coś tam wiem, bo spłacam
<ntat> i (odpukać) nie jest tak źle
<BlessJah> ntat: jaki kredyt i jaki wklad wlasny?
<bastetmilo> ntat: a jestes pewniem ze za 5 lat będzie tak samo? Masz jakąs gwarancje?
<ntat> 20% wkładu własnego trzeba było mieć
<ntat> bastetmilo, nie, więc trzeba odłożyć trochę, żeby było bezpiecznie
<Voldenet> kredyty są dla ludzi, którzy lubią jutro płacić za wczoraj
<ntat> im dłuższy okres, tym mniejsza rata
<Voldenet> imo to troszkę głupota
<Voldenet> wolę mieć pieniądze zanim je wydam
<ntat> Voldenet, powdzenia życzę w zbieraniu gotówki na mieszkanie
<ntat> ;)
<Voldenet> ntat: dzięki
<Voldenet> jeszcze tylko 7 lat i będzie
<Voldenet> liczę, że skoczą mi zarobki parę razy
<Voldenet> ale nieznacznie
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz wynajmować
<Voldenet> trudne słowo
<ntat> wynajmowałem kiedyś ale te pieniądze wolę wykorzystać w spłacanie własnego m
<Voldenet> w europie zachodniej czy Japonii dużo ludzi mieszka w pożyczonych mieszkaniach
<Voldenet> i nikt nie widzi w tym problemu
<Voldenet> więc czemu ja mam widzieć? :P
<bastetmilo> Ja też nie widzę problemu w wynajmowaniu...
<BlessJah> Voldenet: to wszystko zależy
<bastetmilo> Zresztą ntat jakie wlasne? naprawdę Twoje to ono bedzie jak spłacisz kredyt do końca :>
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ani w jednym ani w drugim rozwiazaniu nie ma naprawde nic zlego
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ping?
<ntat> bastetmilo, już dużo nie zostało
<BlessJah> :/
<BlessJah> algebra
<ntat> miałem kiedyś algebrę na pierwszym roku;)
<bastetmilo> ntat: no to dobrze :). Ale nie przekonasz mnie, że kredyt jest  fajny :)
<ntat> bastetmilo, nie jest wcale fajny ale czasem inaczej nie można
<BlessJah> ntat: my mamy algebrę, analizę, rachunek prawdopodobieństwa, dyskretną, i teorię systemów
<ntat> ... analizę z resztą też:P
<ntat> BlessJah, który rok?
<bastetmilo> niech ktoś napisze BJ, że mam nadal książke od algebry liniowej, ktora chyba chciał
<BlessJah> ntat: ... pierwszy
<ntat> a
<BlessJah> to musi byc taki filtr
<BlessJah> słabi sami zrezygnują
<gjm> bastetmilo: a co? ignore?
<bastetmilo> gjm: no ba:)
<ntat> tak, zgadza się. Najwięcej u nas odeszło(!) a nie zostało wyrzuconych
<gjm> BlessJah: 22:52 < bastetmilo> niech ktoś napisze BJ, że mam nadal książke od algebry liniowej, ktora chyba chciał
<gjm> 22:52 < bastetmilo> niech ktoś napisze BJ, że mam nadal książke od algebry liniowej, ktora chyba chciał
<gjm> grrr...
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> wystarczy raz
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jaka to książka była?
<Voldenet> najprostsza z tego dyskretna
<BlessJah> Voldenet: miałeś dyskretną że tak twierdzisz?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> programatariusze stwierdzą, że dyskretna najłatwiejsza
<Voldenet> z kolei analiza to nawet się nie da zaimplementować
<Voldenet> tylko się na dablach liczy, lol
<BlessJah> Voldenet: lemat burnsida i liczby bella?
<Voldenet> zresztą patrz na łatwość zapisu w programach C, to dobry sposób na określenie zawiłości
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ta o http://allegro.pl/algebra-liniowa-1-przyklady-i-zadania-skoczylas-i2199192988.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6pkghk2> (at allegro.pl)
<ntat> Analizę całkiem miło wspominam - czwóreczkę miałem... z poprawkowego:P
<Voldenet> BlessJah: powiedziałem, że miałem, nie że pamiętam co tam było
<Voldenet> :D
<ntat> też miałem tę książkę, tam było kilka części
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie potrzebuję, ale dzięki
<ntat> A do analizy - Krysickiego
<bastetmilo> ntat: no właśnie... mam ją bo mi się pomyliła z innym tomem
<Voldenet> BlessJah: a to na liczby bella ciężko zapisać algorytm?
<bastetmilo> zupełnie mi się nie przydała
<ntat> bastetmilo, a Ty co studiujesz?
<bastetmilo> ntat: studiowałam informatyke
<ntat> a
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie, nie ciezko, a co?
<bastetmilo> i zanosi sie na to, że znów będę
<ntat> bastetmilo, heh, spodobało się?
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no, a teraz zapisz całkę na kompie
<Voldenet> POWODZENIA :>
<bastetmilo> aż sobie wygrzebie ksiazke do teorii informacji
<BlessJah> numerycznie bez problemu
<bastetmilo> i odżwieże wiadomosci
<Voldenet> nie rozwiązanie, i nie solvera z jakichś metod numerycznych
<Voldenet> tylko całkę
<Voldenet> :>
<BlessJah> no to sie nie da
<Voldenet> No właśnie.
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie, ale głupio mi się nie mam magistra :)
<BlessJah> ale dyskretna operuje na liczbach całkowitych
<ntat> bastetmilo, jak to się stało?;)
<Voldenet> W dyskretnej najczęściej otrzymasz dokładny wynik bez iterowania po dokładności
<BlessJah> Voldenet: wczoraj kumpel rzucil wyzwanie, fibonacciego w jak najmniejszej liczbie linii
<Voldenet> a w analizie zawsze musisz przyjąć tego diabelnego epsilona
<bastetmilo> ntat: bo moja uczelnia nie oferuje dyplomu magistra? jestem tylko skromnym inzynierem :)
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ile linii zajalby ci fibonacci w c++?
<ntat> bastetmilo, no tak, to teraz trzeba znaleźć taką, gdzie można mgr'a zrobić
 * bastetmilo pamięta jak pisała fibonacciego w Pascalu 
<Voldenet> BlessJah: a ma pamiętać kolejne wyrazy, czy tylko ostateczny
<bastetmilo> ntat: Politechnika Wrocławska
<Voldenet> rekurencyjnie czy iteracyjnie
<BlessJah> no wlasnie byla mowa o rekurencji, ale nie wiem czy jako ułatwienioe czy wymóg
<BlessJah> ale iteracyjny w jednej linii, hm...
<ntat> ja tam lubię Pascala
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie był zły :)
<BlessJah> ntat: trójkąt w jednej linii?
<BlessJah> chyba się nie da
<m477> piwo wóda polibuda
<BlessJah> Voldenet: zaraz bede kodzil iteracyjnego fib, zamiast uczyc sie do algebry :D
<bastetmilo> uczyć się w sobote...
<m477> i co?
<ntat> fajny to był nawet AC LOGO, znany potem, jako LOGO Komeniusz;]
<bastetmilo> m477: nic. Ja musze pracować w sobote. Nie wiem co gorsze :)
<ntat> Ostatnio widziałem gdzieś wersję internetową "żółwika" ale tą znaną z KDE
<m477> pf\
<ntat> KTurtle
<Voldenet> BlessJah: po co? :D
<BlessJah> a czemu nie?
<BlessJah> dwumian newtona rozkminiam w jednej linii kodu
<BlessJah> i w dyskretnej mi to pomoze
<BlessJah> i w programowaniu
<bastetmilo> oo. ALe się rąbnełam. Myślalam że Bjarne będzie 28, a to 29 jest...
<Voldenet> int x=0,p[]={1,2,3};
<Voldenet> while(printf("%d\n",p[x]=p[(x+1)%3]+p[(x+2)%3]))x=(x+1)%3;
<Voldenet> proszę
<Voldenet> fibonaczi w wersji ultralite
<Voldenet> w c
<BlessJah> ładnie, na tablicy
<Voldenet> programatarstwo to sztuka :)
<BlessJah> o tym nie pomyślałem, robiłem z dwiema zmiennymi
<Voldenet> w perlu i tak krócej
<Voldenet> %-D
<BlessJah> to emot czy kod perla?
<Voldenet> He, he. :D
<Voldenet> w sumie do tamtego jeszcze można dodać:
<Voldenet> while(i--){printf ... )%3; }
<Voldenet> i będzie z limitem
<Voldenet> do tego można dodać wtedy
<Voldenet> zamiast x
<Voldenet> p[i%3]=p[(i+1)%3]+p[(i+1)%3];
<BlessJah> spokojnie, sama idea wykorzystania tablicy już mi powinna wystarczyć
<Voldenet> p[i%3]=p[(i+1)%3]+p[(i+2)%3];
<Voldenet> teraz lepiej
<BlessJah> robię ze zwracaniem, tutaj jest nieco trudniej
<Voldenet> umm, czy ja wiem
<BlessJah> jest, bo return to kolejna linijka
<BlessJah> chyba że returna zamykamy w ifie, albo ifa w returnie :D
<Voldenet> int fib(int i){
<Voldenet> int x=0,p[]={0,1,1};
<Voldenet> while(--i) printf("%d\n",p[i%3]=p[(i+1)%3]+p[(i+2)%3]);
<Voldenet> return p[i];
<Voldenet> }}
<Voldenet> ups, trzęśliwe rączki
<BlessJah> 3 linijki
<Voldenet> krócej się nie da
<Voldenet> bo trzeba deklarować w c tablicę
<Voldenet> + return
<Voldenet> + właściwe działanie
<Voldenet> ups, to x=0 niepotrzebne
<BlessJah> no widzisz, ja to spróbuję o jedną linijkę uciąć
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> w jaki sposób? :D
<BlessJah> zaraz zobacze czy sie da
<BlessJah> twój return dobrze działa?
<BlessJah> nie działa, zwraca zawsze p[0]
<Voldenet> int p[]={1,1,1};
<Voldenet> p[i]=0;
<Voldenet> while(--i) p[i%3]=p[(i+1)%3]+p[(i+2)%3];
<Voldenet> return p[i];
<Voldenet> lepiej
<Voldenet> :D
<kklimonda> uzyjcie srednikow i bedzie 1 linia ;)
<Voldenet> myk polega na tym, że w zasadzie nie wiem od którego elementu tablicy zaczynam
<BlessJah> kklimonda: średnik to właśnie nowa linia
<BlessJah> chodzi o kod bez średników
<Voldenet> ale wiem, że kończę na p[0]
<kklimonda> BlessJah: lepiej w jakmniejszej ilości znaków - taki golf jest ciekawszy
<kklimonda> a równie użyteczny ;)
<BlessJah> no, wtedy jeszcze lepiej
<BlessJah> ale ciezko wtedy uznac, ze krocej sie nie da
<Voldenet> hm, nie mogę jednak tak
<BlessJah> kompilator mi optymalizuje przecinki w ifie czy jak?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to pytanie nie ma sensu ;)
<BlessJah> tzn?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: parser error, nie rozumiem pytania
<BlessJah> przecinki mają się wykonywać po kolei i zwrócić wartość ostatniego wyrażenia, prawda?
<Voldenet> int p[]={1,1,1};
<Voldenet> p[(i)%3]=0;
<Voldenet> while(i--) p[i%3]=p[(i+1)%3]+p[(i+2)%3];
<Voldenet> return p[0];
<Voldenet> teraz lepiej
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie wiem, nigdy nie widziałem takiej konstrukcji poza golfami ;)
<BlessJah> golfy?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: prawdopodobnie tak
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zawody by napisać dany program w jak najmniejszej liczbie znaków
<BlessJah> czemu wewnątrz if() nie można deklarować...
<kklimonda> lol
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bo to język programowania, a nie zabawka ;)
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> jednolinijkowa funkcja licząca fibonacciego - iterowana
<BlessJah> dużo więcej zabawy niż z rekurencyjną
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no to pokaz
<BlessJah> no i oszukiwałem - int fibi(int n, int i=0, int j=1, int k=1)
<Voldenet> phi
<Voldenet> tak to każdy umie :P
<BlessJah> Voldenet: cały czas usiłuję wcisnąć to do środka
<BlessJah> znacznie bardziej podoba mi się to:
<BlessJah> int fib(int n, int k=0, int w=1)
<BlessJah> { return (--n <= 0) ? k : fib(n, w, (w+k)); }
<BlessJah> rekurencja, z możliwością ustalenia warunków początkowych (np ciągi typu 2 10 12 22 34 55...)
<Voldenet> w moim też tak można :>
<BlessJah> nie w wywołaniu - edytujesz kod funkcji
<m477> hę?
<Voldenet> No i rekurencja
<Voldenet> twoje rozwiązanie zżera więcej pamięci i czasu procesora niż moje
<BlessJah> nie pamietam czy rekurencja miała być ułatwieniem czy utrudnieniem
<BlessJah> na zasadzie, pokaz ze umiesz stosowac
<kklimonda> Voldenet: lol, taki argument w dyskusji o tym kodzie nie ma sensu ;)
<Voldenet> no, niby tak
<Voldenet> :P
<Voldenet> zresztą po co <=?
<Voldenet> jakbyś zamienił <= na < to by nawet poprawny wynik zwracało! :D
<BlessJah> chwila
<Voldenet> jakbyś zamienił <= na < to by nawet poprawny wynik zwracało! :D
<Voldenet> int fib(int n,int k,int w){ return (n--)?fib(n,w,w+k):k; }
<Voldenet> nawet krócej
<Voldenet> bez jakichś ???
<Voldenet> i !!!
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> Voldenet: fib(-5) ile to wyjdzie?
<Voldenet> nie wiem nawet
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> prawie tyle co od INT_MAX
<BlessJah> znaczy UNSIGNED
<Voldenet> int fib(unsigned int n,int k,int w){ return (n--)?fib(n,w,w+k):k; }
<Voldenet> problem? :D
<BlessJah> tak, wtedy na poziomie kompilacji sie bedzie plul
<Voldenet> int fib(int n,int k,int w){ return 0<n--?fib(n,w,w+k):k; }
<kklimonda> return (n--) ?... umarłem i trafiłem do piekła programisty ;)
<Voldenet> proszę
<BlessJah> kklimonda: hm?
<Voldenet> kklimonda: nikt nie powiedział, że taki kod jest ładny %-D
<BlessJah> :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: 0<n--? a to nie bedzie undefined?
<Voldenet> nope
<BlessJah> nie będzie
<Voldenet> 100% pewien ja
<Voldenet> bo klepię one-linery w c od kilku lat
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> oO
<kklimonda> a kiedy on zrobi dekrementację? po porównaniu, ale przed wykonaniem fib(...) ?
<Voldenet> na początku
<Voldenet> inkrementacje i dekrementacje mają najwyższy priorytet zaraz po nawiasach
<BlessJah> :D udało mi się uzyskać jednakowy start wszystkich moich trzech fibonaccich
<BlessJah> teraz mogę jedną funkcję sprawdzać drugą
<Voldenet> dodatkowo ?: ma prawie zawsze najniższy priorytet
<kklimonda> brrr
<kklimonda> wygląda prawie tak czytelnie jak perl ;)
<Voldenet> my @fib := 1, 1, *+* ...^ * >= 100;
<Voldenet> tak wygląda perl
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> Voldenet++
<BlessJah> nie walnąłeś pięścią w klawkę? wygląda zbyt regularnie :D
<Voldenet> :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale to oszustwo, bo korzystasz z nowej składni (chyba, przynajmniej kojarzę, że ona wyglądała jakoś tak) ;)
<Voldenet> Tak
<Voldenet> ona jest do takich rzeczy wręcz stworzona
<Voldenet> 1st
<kklimonda> swoją drogą matko boska, jakie to nieczytelne
<BlessJah> kklimonda++
<kklimonda> możesz to napisać czytelniej korzystając z tej składni?
<Voldenet> czytelnie to jest
<Voldenet> my @fib := 0,1, *+* ... Inf;
<Voldenet> tak jest lepiej
<Voldenet> 0,1 dodawaj w nieskończoność do następnych elementów
<kklimonda> ech kurde, perla piszą jednak dziwni ludzie
<Voldenet> ładne, nie?
<kklimonda> no właśnie nie ;)
<Voldenet> :D
<m477> co tu sie dzieje
<kklimonda> ale ja mam ogólnie inną skalę oceniania kodu ;)
<Voldenet> while($k=readdir($d)) if(!($k=='.')) $folders[]=Array('n'=>$k,'p'=>$k=$dir."/".$k,'t'=>is_file($k)?'f':(is_dir($k)?'d':'u'),'s'=>@filesize($k));
<Voldenet> to ładniejsze
<Voldenet> ls w wersji php
<Voldenet> do enkodowania jsonem
<Voldenet> :D
<bastetmilo> m477: robią zawody, kto będzie miał mniej linijek
<BlessJah> a w assemblerze sie nie da :<
<m477>  
<m477> 0 here
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale za to brainf*ck
<BlessJah> m477: whitespace?
<kklimonda> możesz w nim pisać cuda!
<Voldenet> no
<BlessJah> whitespace \o/
<Voldenet> i to w jednej linijce
<Voldenet> w sumie problemem jest, że brainfuck jest tak potężny jak jego implementacja
<Voldenet> bo idealną maszyną turinga to on nie jest
<kklimonda> problemem brainf*ck jest to, że jest ;)
<m477> co ty pitolisz
<Voldenet> czy ja wiem, bardzo pożyteczny język
<Voldenet> do celów edukacyjnych
<m477> ehe
<kklimonda> Voldenet: niezbyt właśnie
<kklimonda> Voldenet: wszystkiego czego uczy brainf*ck łatwiej nauczysz w C
<Voldenet> dlaczego?
<Voldenet> brainfuck jest najniższego poziomu
<kklimonda> Voldenet: bo będzie czytelniejsze
<Voldenet> to równie dobrze można krzyczeć na asma
<Voldenet> jak ktoś nie robi wcięć do pętli
<Voldenet> brainfucka można bardzo ładnie komentować
<kklimonda> Voldenet: wskaźniki to prawdopodobnie najtrudniejsza część w nauce programowania
<kklimonda> Voldenet: walczenie z językiem przy okazji ich nauki tylko utrudnia zrozumienie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ale wskaźniki jako zrozumienie idei, czy poprawne użycie?
<BlessJah> mój nowy fibonacci zwraca co drugą liczbę L/
<BlessJah> :/
<BlessJah> emoty rozjeżdzają się
<kklimonda> BlessJah: większość studentów nie rozumie w ogóle idei
<Voldenet> int fib(int n,int k,int w){ return 0<n--?fib(n,w,w+k):k; }
<kklimonda> ogólnie masa studentów informatyki ma problem z a = 3; b = 3; a = b; /* jaka jest wartość a? */
<Voldenet> wykorzystaj moją wersję Sir
<Voldenet> to twoja wersja lekko przerobiona
<kklimonda> były fajne badania na ten temat gdzieś, kiedyś
<Voldenet> kklimonda: bo to trudne pytanie :D
<kklimonda> wskaźniki to już w ogóle magia - dlatego większość języków omija problem szerokim łukiem
<Voldenet> ta,
<Voldenet> refki doprowadzają mnie do gorączki
<Voldenet> nie można po prostu przekazać adresu w takim perlu, mocno to irytuje
 * bastetmilo żegna się i zabiera znów za ECMAScript o/
<ntat> bastetmilo, tymczasem!
<kklimonda> Voldenet: wypluj te słowa - ostatnie czego perlowi potrzeba to wskaźniki ;)
<Voldenet> niby są w perlu wskaźniki
<Voldenet> np. fct. pointers są
<Voldenet> i wskaźniki też
<Voldenet> ale są nazywane REFami
<Voldenet> i nie potrafią segfaultnąć
<Voldenet> 'perl mi nie ufa'
<BlessJah> kklimonda: lol, naprawdę a = 3, b = 3, a = b; może sprawic problem studentowi, który mial już kontakt z językiem?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to byli studenci - dostali taki test na samym początku studiów, a potem w ciągu pierwszego semestru
<BlessJah> na samym początku to część pierwszy kontakt z jakimkolwiek programowaniem ma
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ci którzy na początku nie byli w stanie utworzyć jakiegoś mentalnego obrazu (niekoniecznie poprawnego) na początku, nie potrafili go utworzyć po kilku miesiącach nauki
<BlessJah> no to my rozkminialiśmy c = a/++a; albo tab[][2] = {1, 1, 2, 2};
<foreste> czy jest plugin tlen do kopete ?
<kklimonda> o, wasteland 2 nabiło $1.5M
<kklimonda> będzie wersja na linuksa
<kklimonda> czas dodać swoje parę centów ;/
<foreste> wiemy ;p
<foreste> brian fargo komunikowal o tym ;p
<foreste> w f1
<foreste> zrypalem sobie 1 wuest
<foreste> quest
<foreste> zabilem gang czachy
<kklimonda> bleh, ja już zajeździłem oba fallouty na śmierć
<foreste> a najpierw bylo posc do baru
<foreste> potem do nich
<kklimonda> jest jeszcze new vegas w sumie, może kiedyś się za niego zabiorę
<foreste> to nie jest to ;/
<kklimonda> new vegas jest niezłe, w przeciwieństwie do f3
<BlessJah> ja bym teraz drugi raz F3 przechodził, gdyby nie BSOD permanentny
<foreste> stary f1 f2 thebest :D+
<foreste> kklimonda:  czyli olac ten quest ?
<foreste> w zlomowie ;d
<kklimonda> foreste: nie pamiętam o którym mówisz
<kklimonda> foreste: wszystko możesz olać, jak się uprzesz od razu możesz pójść po water chipa ;)
<foreste> pamietarz gang gizma ?
<foreste> ja f 2
<foreste> najpierw szlem do navaro xd
<foreste> po pancerz xd
<kklimonda> ja nie, bo to psuło przyjemność z gry
<kklimonda> miałeś ten pancerz, a potem w sumie już nic lepszego prawie do końca nie wypadało
<foreste> ija ta gre pzezlem na 2 sposoby
<foreste> 1 bokim
<Voldenet> BlessJah: to c=a/++a to jeszcze nic
<BlessJah> poza tym, że undefined
<Voldenet> co zwróci c=a++*++a
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> ten drugi przykład śmieszniejszy, mocniej głowe ryje
<BlessJah> na moje a * (a+2)
<foreste> 2 ze kazde miasto przestalo istniec po mojej wizycie ;x
<BlessJah> ale undefined
<kklimonda> Voldenet: w tym drugim przypadku przy kompilacji dostajesz pięścią w nos :P
<Voldenet> (i+1)^2
<kklimonda> (ew. kompilator ci formatuje dysk)
<Voldenet> CWANE, nie? :D
<BlessJah> nie
<Voldenet> logic.jpg
<foreste> chodzilem do miasta dzien dobru rozruba xd
<Voldenet> nie umiecie w c...
<foreste> nawt navaro zniklo z powieszchni ^^
<Voldenet> mnożenie jest łącznie lewostronnie
<Voldenet> tj. wykonuje się od lewej
<BlessJah> o, lol
<BlessJah> kklimonda: drugie nie jest undefined
<ntat> ciekawe kiedy poprawią XFCE'a, bo już któraś aktualizacja i nadal nie można wklejać z prawokliku na pulpicie
<Voldenet> szkoda tylko, że nie ma nic o kolejności inkrementacji w takich działaniach operatorowych
<kklimonda> BlessJah: a gdzie w a++ * ++a jest bariera?
<foreste> kklimonda: ale f2 bede mial sentyment :)
<BlessJah> chwila
<BlessJah> nie mialem -Wall
<BlessJah> fib.cpp:20:21: warning: operation on ‘a’ may be undefined
<foreste> bo to 1 gra moja :)
<Voldenet> w C linuchowym jest zawsze tak
<Voldenet> że postinkrementacja jest po operacji
<Voldenet> a pre przed
<Voldenet> czyli i++*i == i*i
<Voldenet> ++i*i== (i+1)*(i+1)
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie, to jest niezdefiniowane
<Voldenet> Jest niezdefiniowane
<Voldenet> ale faktyczne działanie jest takie, jak mówię :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: to, że akurat teraz tak się dzieje to tylko przypadek
<Voldenet> tak się dzieje od... 2 lat jakoś
<Voldenet> dalej nie sprawdzałem
<Voldenet> chociaż faktycznie, miło by było, gdyby ktoś to dodefiniował
<BlessJah> Voldenet: te działania zależą od kompilatora
<Voldenet> Tak
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie, dzięki temu, że jest niezdefiniowane kompilator może łatwo optymalizować różne rzeczy
<BlessJah> gcc działa zazwyczaj tak, jak mi intuicja podpowiada
<kklimonda> BlessJah: chyba, że przestaje działać ;)
<BlessJah> 1 1 2 3 4 5 <- to chyba nie jest to o co mi chodzi
<Voldenet> kklimonda: no tak, rozumiem
<foreste> zasywione te g+ jest ;/
<Voldenet> chociaż obecna forma jest taka jak ja mówię w większości nowych kompilatorów
<kklimonda> (na przykład kompilator potrafi tak zoptymalizować kod, że wykona się zupełnie inaczej niż się spodziewałeś, jeżeli gdzieś użyjesz czegoś co jest niezdefiniowane)
<BlessJah> a potem robi się program wielowątkowy i całość wali ci się na łeb
<kklimonda> Voldenet: tak, ale ile razy piszesz kod którego działanie jest niezdefiniowane ryzykujesz powstanie dziwnych błędów których namierzenie może zając kupę czasu
<kklimonda> (ew. inaczej - ile razy to robisz, Bóg zabija kotka ;))
<Voldenet> czyli większość wersji gcc i visuala
<Voldenet> kklimonda: zgadzam się
<Voldenet> jak robię coś na serio, to mój kod w perlu wygląda jak php
<Voldenet> tj. składnia C i $ przed zmiennymi
<Voldenet> zresztą, nie widzę najmniejszego sensu w używaniu i++*++i na przykład
<kklimonda> bo nie ma sensu
<Voldenet> (i+1)*i&&i+=2;
<Voldenet> i czytelniej i prościej
<Voldenet> (zakładam, że i nie jest równe zero, bo kto by to mnożył)
<Voldenet> ew. { (i+1)*i;i+=2; }
<kklimonda> tak, ale undefined behavior pojawia się w dziwnych miejscach
<kklimonda> (więc najlepiej kompilować z -Wall i czytać co kompilator wypluwa)
<BlessJah> mój zazwyczaj nic nie wypluwa
<BlessJah> ale studenci zazwyczaj piszą krótkie formy, więc zasadniczo nie jest to trudne do osiągnięcia
<Voldenet> gorzej, jak ktoś ma do tego działania na wskaźnikach :D
<BlessJah> btw, co do sensu używania i++*++i
<BlessJah> http://www.ioccc.org/
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ja mam
<Voldenet> ta
<Voldenet> to lepiej zrobić int*p=&i;
<Voldenet> *(p)**(p)
<kklimonda> wskaźniki, i char * to dwa największe źródła problemów w C ;)
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> :D
<Voldenet> *(&(*(p)++))**(p)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: daj spokój, tablic charów to nawet mi już się nie chce
<kklimonda> chociaż do stringów są już porządne biblioteki
<kklimonda> do zarządzania pamięcią też są fajne rzeczy
<kklimonda> więc C da się okiełznać
<BlessJah> Voldenet: & dla ozdoby?
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> do p trzeba dodać
<BlessJah> & zje się z zewnętrzną *
<Voldenet> chociaż afaik to tak nie zadziała
<kklimonda> Voldenet: widzisz, sam już nie wiesz co napisałeś a mineła minuta ;)
<BlessJah> choć nie, wewnętrzna * jest poza nawiasem
<Voldenet> kklimonda: obfuskacja
<Voldenet> w perlu jak piszę coś 'na szybko' to też tak wychodzi, że potem nie wiem co to robi :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: chyba tylko przed sobą ;)
<BlessJah> no jak sie chce bombę logiczną zostawić
<BlessJah> na wypadek zwolnienia :]
<Voldenet> ^-^
<kklimonda> oo, ciekawa sprawa: http://outflux.net/teach-seccomp/ jak już przy dziwach programowych jesteśmy
<kklimonda> w końcu sandbox do Linuksa przychodzi.. powoli, powolutku ale jednak
<foreste> dobra
<foreste> rip kopete
<foreste> gdzie znajde kadu v9 pod arch ?
<Voldenet> community/kadu
<Voldenet> ale czemu v9?
<foreste> bo nowsze sa kiepskie
<BlessJah> /var/cache/pacman
<foreste> ja akurat niemam :<
<BlessJah> no to ARM
<BlessJah> http://arm.konnichi.com/search/
<Voldenet> ARM?
<Voldenet> a
<Voldenet> arm
<Voldenet> mój mózg spłatał mi figla i zapytał co ma wspólnego procesor arm do archa
<BlessJah> o, lol
<BlessJah> /var/cache/pacman/pkg]$ ls|wc -l
<BlessJah> 6373
<Voldenet> BlessJah: nie opróżniasz tego w ogóle? :D
<BlessJah> nie
<mati75> pacman -Scc
<Voldenet> ja tam wywalam co jakiś czas
<mati75> i parę giga mniej na dysku
<BlessJah> raz upgrade odciął mnie od neta
<BlessJah> i wtedy cieszyłem się że nie czyściłem
<foreste> BlessJah: ++
<Voldenet> ja tam robię upgrade i się upewniam czy chodzi wsio
<Voldenet> jak chodzi to 'żegnam' :)
<BlessJah> Voldenet: $ pacman -Qet|wc -l
<BlessJah> 327
<BlessJah> wszystkiego nie sprawdzę
<BlessJah> ale część pousuwam
<foreste> pacman= -U localne instaluje ?
<BlessJah> tak
<foreste> thx
<foreste> bo k 11 wnerwia mnie az
<foreste> byl ok komunikator to go trza bylo spiepsyc
<mati75> 3 monitory na raz to zło
<mati75> do tego w nocy
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-25
<Voldenet> BlessJah: u mnie mniej, bo bez xów i gui
<BlessJah> ile masz na Qet?
<Voldenet> 140
<BlessJah> ładnie
<BlessJah> dużo mi kde xfce i gnome nabijają
<BlessJah> w sumie gnome już wykarczowałem
<BlessJah> $ pacman -Qg kde|wc -l
<BlessJah> 174
<BlessJah> oO, nie wiedziałem, że aż tak
<foreste> BlessJah:  thx ^^
<foreste> pomogles duzo
<BlessJah>      70 kdeplasma-addons
<BlessJah>     174 kde
<BlessJah> spoko
<Voldenet> :D
<foreste> bo na ka11/10 czulem nie swojo
<foreste> mysla ze komunikator robi zamnie niektore rzeczy
<foreste> najbardzziej wnerwia mnie sychronizacja kontaktow z serwerem  gg
<BlessJah> ostatnia z pacman -R szalalem
<Voldenet> w sumie ja nie do końca bez gui jadę, bo kilka rzeczy mam z xorga
<Voldenet> aż 3 rzeczy
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> do fontów
<ntat> dobranoc panowie i panie:]
<foreste> :)
<foreste> wrescie moge papa powiedziec tlenowi ;p
<foreste> a mozna doinstalowac modul\
<foreste> do kady co ma w systemie
<foreste> z zrodel
<m477> ;o
<foreste> oo
<foreste> gg network otwiera protokol gg
<foreste> http://ittechblog.pl/2012/03/24/gg-otwiera-swoj-protokol-it-tech-blog-na-spotkaniu-z-relacja-na-zywo/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7mm7km6> (at ittechblog.pl)
<m477> Oo
<foreste> koniec swiata ;d
<foreste> niedlugo komunikator wypuszcza na licecji gpl xd
<foreste> joke
<m477> szto
<m477> podbijaj szklo
<foreste> m477:  jak skompilowac modul do gg odzielnie
<foreste> nie kompilujac calego kadu bo mam juz
<m477> czym?
<foreste> da skompiloac modul bez kompilacji calego kadu
<foreste> kadu mam  v9
<foreste> k 11/10 odpada
<m477> pewnie sie da
<Voldenet> e... co?
<Voldenet> jakby było można kompilować moduły, to pewnie by był makefile
<Voldenet> do każdego
<Voldenet> jak nie ma, to pewnie się nie da
<foreste> Voldenet:  jest plugin do kadu z tlenem
<Voldenet> Ach, w ten sposób
<Voldenet> ale to jest plugin, tak?
<Voldenet> jakieś tlen.so.1, czy co?
<foreste> http://code.google.com/p/kadu-tlen/wiki/Kompilacja
<Voldenet> chyba bez kadu nie pójdzie
<Voldenet> http://kadu-tlen.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/CMakeLists.txt znalazłem
<Voldenet> i tam jest kadu_module (tlen_protocol
<Voldenet> nie sądzę, żeby cmake miało takie coś w standardzie
<foreste> edch ;p
<m477> ale sie ucpalem
<m477> spioszki :*
<Matan[M]> bry
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> cze
<gjm> bry
<panx> md5sum generuje sume MD5,a jak wygenrować CRC sum?
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<panx> Czeeść )
<panx> bastetmilo, hejka )
<panx> bastetmilo, nie wiesz jak wygenerować sume CRC?
<panx> MD5 umiem
<panx> md5sum <plik>
<bastetmilo> panx: czemuz zadajesz mi takie trudne pytania? ;)
<panx> bastetmilo, =)
<panx> po aktualizacji dystrybucji pare instalatorów zaczeło działać :P zainstalowałem X3 Reunion Medal of Honor, Wolfenstein ,i Jagged Aliance, ale wciąż nie mogę zainstalować Serius Samy i Doom 3, nie mówiąc o UT i Quakach
<gjm> no tak, bo linux służy do instalacji wine i grania
<DaZ> ja2? <:
<Ashiren> panx: cksum
<panx> z/w
<panx> DaZ, tak JA2
<panx> gjm, chodzi mi k natywne instalatory
<DaZ> a te natywne na linuksy maja 1.13? :f
<panx> co mają 1.13??
<panx> nie wiem nie które  się odpalają, a nie które  tylko rozpakowywuje i nic sie nie dzieje. :D
<panx> wiele jest starch instalatorów - brak dźwięku :P
<panx> z/w
<BlessJah> Quintasan_: ping
<gjm> Dreadlish: ping
<denysonique> Jesli wybiore manualna obcje partycjonowania w Ubuntu i wybiore partycje na ktorej mialem poprzednio /, czy instalator wtedy zaintaluje do / bez ruszania mojego /home ktory jest na tej samej partycji?
<denysonique> j #ubuntu
<gjm> z ruszaniem
<kklimonda> instalator stara się nie skasować /home
<kklimonda> jeżeli zaznaczysz, że nie chcesz formatować /
<kklimonda> to powinien go zostawić w spokoju
<denysonique> na pewno?
<bastetmilo> tak
<kklimonda> ja nie wiem, robiłem to kilka razy w przeszłości i działało
<kklimonda> ale nie pamiętam dokładnych swoich kroków
<bastetmilo> Hum. Ale on mowi ze ma to na jednej partycji...
<kklimonda> no, ja też miałem przez długi cza
<kklimonda> czas*
<bastetmilo> ah. Bo ja zawsze sobie ustawiam na osobnych.
<kklimonda> ja teraz mam całość na LVM
<kklimonda> ale jak to zwykle w bajkach bywa więcej z tym problemów niż korzyści ;)
<NORMALNY_FACET> hello
<NORMALNY_FACET> jaki program w Ubuntu przeczyta mi producenta kosci?
<NORMALNY_FACET> RAM
<panx> NORMALNY_FACET, wyłącz komputer, wypnij kość przeczytaj , zapisz , wepnij kość spowrotem ,odpal kompa
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam tylko numery seryjne amgazynowe
<NORMALNY_FACET> na kosci
<NORMALNY_FACET> amgazynowe
<BlessJah> masz wszystkie potrzebne numery na kości
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam numery ale (stockowe)
<NORMALNY_FACET> nei ma producenta
<kklimonda> NORMALNY_FACET: to jak na kościach nie pisze, to zapewne i tak nie mają ustawionych odpowiednich bitów by to sprawdzić programowo
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> a jak kupie kosc jakiegos producent
<NORMALNY_FACET> producenta
<NORMALNY_FACET> to nei bedzei się "gryśc"
<kklimonda> NORMALNY_FACET: możesz spróbować dmidecode --type 17
<kklimonda> to zwróci różne dane, między innymi Manufacturer i Part Number.
<kklimonda> Manufacturer będzie raczej bezużyteczny, Part Number możesz wygooglować
<kklimonda> NORMALNY_FACET: jeżeli będą miały te same parametry to pewnie nie (ale różnie bywa więc nikt ci nie powie na 100%)
<qermit> bijcie masterczułki
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie zwrćóiło mi producenta:(
<NORMALNY_FACET> zwróciło
<NORMALNY_FACET> panowie
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam jesze takie pytanie
<NORMALNY_FACET> ktos chce ogladnac film
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale ma odtwarzacz co ni ema divix
<NORMALNY_FACET> potrzebuje zrobic dla niego z mojego divix plytę DVD
<NORMALNY_FACET> jaki program najlepszy dla ubuntu?
 * bastetmilo to robila... ale tylko na Winzgrozie. 
<gjm> fuck, jak zmusić mpd żeby głośność kontrolować PCM a nie Master?
<grek> np brasero robil video cd sam wszystko konwertowal
<grek> moze dvd tez robi
<grek> w repo masz kilkap rogramow nagrywajacych filmy do dvd starczy wpisac dvd w centrum oprogramowania i bedzie
<grek> np bombono z drag and drop i menu jak chcesz
<grek> NORMALNY_FACET: dvd z tego co pamietam odtwarza mpeg2
<gjm> dobra, mam.
<Dreadlish> gjm: pong
<Dreadlish> to sobie w mpd.conf ustawiasz wyjścia
<gjm> Dreadlish: wiem już, przez pomyłkę jedną za dużo odkomentowałem
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> ale w końcu działa
<NORMALNY_FACET> grek: ale mpeg2 słaba jakość
<panx> mpe4 i h264 rządzą ;]
<panx> mpeg4
<panx> mpeg4
<Voldenet> 'NORMALNY_FACET │ grek: ale mpeg2 słaba jakość' -> nieprawda
<Voldenet> Blueray przecież używają m2ts, a to nic innego niż mpeg2
<Szycha> i tak wszystko zalezy od bitrate i filtrow
<m477> ;o
<Voldenet> Szycha: dokładnie
<Voldenet> wszystkie animefagi wiedzą, że jest różnica między coalgirlsowymi wydaniami 2G i gównem od commie w stylu 150M na epizod
<Voldenet> tfu, odcinek
<Szycha> wiesz, temat jest troche szerszy, bo dochodza takie czynniki jak rozdzielczosc itd.
<Szycha> bo jaki jest sens odpalania 1080p na 17" monitorze
<Szycha> chocby nawet to bylo laptopowe fullhd
<Ashiren> odpowiednio duzy bitrate to i wszystko ladnie wyglada
<Ashiren> ale chodzi o to zeby bitrate byl maly a jakosc dobra :J
<Ashiren> i teraz glowne grupy riperskie przerzycily sie na x264 zamiast xvid
<Szycha> no tu juz jak mowilem, dochodza filtry i inne :P
<Ashiren> i pliki mniejsze a kreskowki nawet 2-krotnie mniejsze :o
<Ashiren> przy tej samej jakosci
<Szycha> Ashiren, ale ty mowisz o scenie serialowej :P
<Ashiren> mhm
<Voldenet> scena serialowa nie ma za grosz pracowitości
<Szycha> ktora fakt, uzywa x264 teraz, w dodatku koduja do mp4, coby ludki mogly na iphonach ogladac
<Ashiren> no wiem ze anime grupy wydaja w .mkv x264 od paru lat
<Ashiren> i chwala im za to
<Voldenet> napisy zwykle wyglądają jak gówno, siedzi nad nimi jeden gościu jakąś godzinę
<Voldenet> i nawet w mkv chapterów nie robią porządnie
<Ashiren> widze koneser
<Voldenet> a to bardzo trudno zrobić chaptery do openingu i endingu
<Szycha> Voldenet, lol, jakie napisy?
<Ashiren> ja tam tylko sciagam, ogladam i usuwam ;o
<Voldenet> Szycha: jakiekolwiek
<Szycha> przeciez napisy do seriali sie dostarcza w zwyklych plikach txt
<Voldenet> No właśnie.
<Szycha> no amerykanie akurat srt
<Ashiren> no a anime daja ssa/ass i jest cacy
<Szycha> na cholere robic burdel i wstawiac kolorki i inne pierdoly
<Voldenet> >sugerowanie, że srt nie zostały wymyślone 20 lat temu
<Szycha> to nie chinskie bajki
<Ashiren> nom nie chinskie
<Voldenet> potwierdzam
<Voldenet> nie chińskie
<Szycha> ja sobie nie wyobrazam ogladac teraz takiego family guya z napisami w kolorach i z efektami
<Szycha> zreszta ogladam i tak bez napisow
<Ashiren> good for you
<Voldenet> to wy tak dobrze znacie angielski?
<Voldenet> Ja bez napisów nic nie rozumie
<Szycha> ja zaleznie od serialu
<Szycha> w niektorych aktorzy maja takie akcenty, ze ni choinki nie rozumiem co mowia
<Szycha> zwlaszcza moj mozg ma problemy z australijskim akcentem
<Voldenet> Ja tam muszę polskie napisy, inaczej nie rozumiem
<Ashiren> ja czasami ogladam na angielskich
<Ashiren> angielskie seriale
<Voldenet> nie wiedziałem, że polacy tak oglądają namiętnie po angielsku
<Voldenet> albo z angielskimi napisami
 * Voldenet zdumion
<Voldenet> a co trzeba, żeby tak oglądać z napisami angielskimi rzeczy?
<Voldenet> bo ja tak słabo angielski
<Ashiren> ja znam slabo ze sluchu
<Ashiren> ale duzo czytam
<Szycha> Voldenet, gdyby nie to, ze zdarzylem Cie juz jako tako poznac, to bym pomyslal, ze ty tak serio :D
<Voldenet> aleco
<Voldenet> co ja? :D
<Szycha> nic nic :P
<panx> http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html < poczyta ktoś i podpisze?
<domin_> czesc
<domin_> mam problem z grubem, po instalacji linuxa nie mam wyboru systemow od razu laduje sie system
<domin_> zrobilem update gruba ale nic to nie dalo
<lisu> domin_: czytałeś: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<domin_> nie, dzieki za link przeczytam
<lisu> po angielsku, ale pogrzebaj na ubuntu pomoc (w google znajdz link) tam chyba coś kiedyś widziałem pomocnego
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: ping
<domin_> witam ponownie
<domin_> jak pisalem wczesniej mam problem z grub udalo sie go przeinstalowac i lista wybory systemow juz sie pojawia
<domin_> nie ma nanie windows
<domin_> jak moge go przywocic?
<Dreadlish> sudo update-grub
<domin_> zrobione
<domin_> nie pomogle
<kklimonda> domin_: masz zainstlowany os-prober?
<domin_> tak
<kklimonda> to pogrzeb w /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft i zobacz co się dzieje
<kklimonda> ustawiłbym zaraz na początku skryptu komendę set -x która wypisze na ekran co dokładnie skrypt robi
<kklimonda> możliwe, że nie jest w stanie zamontować partycji z jakiegoś powodu
<domin_> /usr/lib/os-probes/ do tego punktu zgadza potem nie mam mounted/20microsoft
<kklimonda> a co to za system?
<domin_> windows xp
<kklimonda> ale linux jaki?
<domin_> mint lisa
<kklimonda> to zobacz dpkg -L os-prober gdzie jest ten plik
<domin_> /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20macosx
<domin_> /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft
<domin_> niby jest ok
<domin_> chwila relog
<Domin__> hej
<Domin__> no teraz to narobilem
<Domin__> wogole grub sie nie podnosi
<Domin__> musialem wrzucic livecd
<domz666> witam :)
<domz666> jest tu kto?
<domz666> :)
<domz666> ktokolwiek ?
<Ashiren> ohai
<domz666> hejka :)
<domz666> potrzebuje rady z dashem
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> rainbow dashem?
<domz666> haha :) unity dashem :D
<domz666> dran nie wyswietla mi calej muzy jak nalezy
<domz666> da sie go jakos zresetowac?
<Ashiren> nie wiem
<Ashiren> ew. cale unity
<domz666> wlasnie proboje sie przekonac do dziada
<domz666> :D
<domz666> ale jest to ciezka robota
<domz666> xfce bylo lepsze
<domz666> (jest?)
<domz666> nie mam konceptu gdzie to wszystko jest zapisane i normalnie mnie trafia :D
<Blondyn> debry
<Blondyn> mam problem
<Ashiren> coz unity jest gupie i tyle ;d
<Blondyn> która godzina jest ?
<Ashiren> twoja ostatnia
<domz666> Ashiren, eee tam, fajne jest ;)
<domz666> Ashiren, tylko wymaga 10 lat nauki i zmiany wszystkiego co umiesz ;)
<domz666> Blondyn, zalezy
<Ashiren> jest 21:18 GMT+2
<Blondyn> a zulu to która będzie ?
<domz666> Ashiren, zalezy :D
<Ashiren> chyba 19:18
<domz666> 20.18?
<domz666> Blondyn, google? :D
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: ponk. Piszę właśnie to Twoje bebe :) więc nie rozpraszaj mnie. :)
<m477> paczcie jaka dupa: http://photo-upload.at.ua/i600/2012/m14/e23568734345.jpg
<panx> Ludki, wie ktoś jak nazwać osobę która czepia się innych że to robią, a sama robi to samo i nie widzi swoich błędów? , bo zapomniałem jak na taka osobę się mówi :P
<panx> m477, nawet mnie to nie ruszyło xD
<m477> hipokryta
<Blondyn> niezła
<domz666> wygral pan 100 zl ;)
<panx> zapiszę sobie =D, bo mam taką "sąsiadkę" w moim wieku i .. jest straszną hipokrytką.
<m477> wysprejuj jej na drzwiach
<panx> m477, niee jak nie z tycvh
<panx> m477, niee jak nie z tych.... jestem kulturalny )
<panx> dodatkowo używa słów których nie rozumiem....
<m477> na to tez jest okreslenie
<panx> i oskarża bez powodów... ostatnio mnie bez podstaw pedałem...i stwierdziła że powinno takich jak mnie kastrować.... nic jej nie zrobiłem...
<panx> tylko co da kstracja pedała... dalej będzie sobie macał ... oO
<panx> m477, jakie to określenie?
<m477> IDIOTA
<domz666> panx, moze popros o pomoc egzorcyste ?
<panx> wolał bym coś mniej dosadnego
<jacekowski> do pedalow powinno sie strzelac
<jacekowski> tansze rozwiazanie
<domz666> jacekowski, do glupich ludzi tez :S
<panx> domz666, mniemam że to był sarkazm? ;]
<domz666> panx, dobre pytanie :D
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/7n8a4ou
<bastetmilo> dzizaz. Aż się niedobrze robi jak się niektórych czyta tutaj.
<domz666> bastetmilo, zali wżdy ?
<bastetmilo> domz666: mam alergie na nietolerancje w każdej postaci.
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/odczepcie-sie-od-pedalow
<panx> bastetmilo, nie moja wina że większość kobiet w wieku 2X nie ma za kszty kultury i rozumu...
<domz666> bastetmilo, popieram w 100%
<domz666> panx, to chyba nie o to mu chodzilo :D
<bastetmilo> panx: akurt nie piłam do ciebie...
<bastetmilo> akurat
<panx> bastetmilo, ciężko wyczuć :P wybacz :)
<domz666> panx, jak mowilem, egzorcyste :D
<panx> Największa polewa że jak jej zwróciłem jej uwage że na klatce o 3:00 nie mówi, a drze się do telefonu...., zastanawiałem się czy na straż miejską nie zadzwonić :F
<panx> Ale łóżo miało większą grawitację niż telefon :D
<panx> łóżko*
<domz666> panx, rypnij jej death metalem o 3 ranbo
<domz666> rano
<panx> domz666, bym musiał ugadać z sąsiadami, nie chce by masa cierpiała za jedną mądrą inaczej.
<domz666> daj glosniki twarzą do podłogi :D
<domz666> arszenik ;) ?
<panx> może iron maiden... :d
<domz666> pewnie :D
<domz666> zapros ja na kawe i porozmawiajcie hahaha :D
<wujek> korzysta ktoś z Was z e4rat? Warto?
<domz666> panx, moze potrzebuje przyjaciol ?
<domz666> wujek, ?? a co to?
<wujek> w duuuużym skrócie: przyspiesza start systemu i Twoich ulubionych programów
<wujek> http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<panx> domz666, ma przyjaciół(ki), chociaż coś musi być że lubie wszystkich sąsiadów z wyjątkiem jej ,a sasiedzi to odwzajemniają ;d
<domz666> panx, usmiechnij sie do niej, powiedz ze chcesz porozmawiac, i zapytaj sie o co jej chodzi :D
<domz666> wujek, ale po co Ci to?
<domz666> wujek, czytam czytam, i to jak po chinsku :D
<panx> domz666, po cholere :) wole jej przyjebać, bo moja cierpliwość się kończy... zwykle jestem osobą asertywną ,ale ona powoduje że jestem już bardzije agresywną niż asertywną i zagram jej kiedyś na zebach jak mi zagra na nerwach
<Blondyn> co za negatywne emocje lol
<panx> z nią nie da się gadac " a ja nie chca z tobą rozmawiać" ," zamknij morde i nie komentuj" tak owygląda 2-3 jej zdanie :) wiec... mija się z celem
<domz666> panx, to wyp...... jej z kujawiaka w kaloryfer i po sprawie :D
<Blondyn> to konstruktywnie ją wnerw nagraj umieść w necie i podaj do sądu :F
<wujek> domz666: ludzie piszą że start systemu potrafi przyspieszyć o 50%. W takim razie po co czekać? :)
<domz666> wujek, niezle :) chyba warto sie zainteresowac :D
<Blondyn> a nie było jakiś reiser zainstalować ? albo inny szybki
<domz666> mi tam ext4 zasuwa jak trzeba :D
<wujek> trafiłem an to przypadkiem. Ogólnie próbuję dojść dlaczego kubuntu uruchamia mi się szybciej niż Arch + KDE...
<domz666> wujek, mi sie nawet Archa nie udalo zainstalowac :D
<wujek> Warto /boot na ext2 zrobić. System wstaje parę sekund szybciej
<domz666> slyszalem ze arch dziala szybko, ale instalacja to juz dla mnie zvyt zakrecone
<dzubodzet> działa przeciętnie
<dzubodzet> arch*
<jacekowski> wujek: nie jak zrobisz unmounta czystego
<jacekowski> wujek: wtedy wstaje tak samo szybko i na ext3/4/reiser/fs/4
<jacekowski> i innych
<dzubodzet> jak zainstalujesz wszystko co potrzebujesz to wyjdzie, że jest porównywalnie z debianem
<domz666> dzubodzet, narazie jak dla mnie xubuntu bylo najszybsze
<panx> z/w
<domz666> czas palic wrotki :) homeland sie zaczyna
<domz666> pozdrawiam i do zobaczyska :D
<m477> czas na pifka :)
<Blondyn> domz666, cześć
<Blondyn> m477: nie zmieniałeś pasji ?
<m477> Blondyn: ?
<Blondyn> m477: ?
<Blondyn> co chłopaku?
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> @_@
<m477> Blondyn synku :(
<Blondyn> a ostatnio słyszałem w radiu jakimś naukowym koleś zadał wreszcie konkretne pytanie czy w kosmosie można by było zrobić dobre piwo?
<Blondyn> na to pan profesor czy też tam inny spec potwierdził że owszem i to idealne
<Blondyn> co prawda nie robili jeszcze piwa ale rozmnażali drożdże i dzieliły się super szybko
<Blondyn> dodatkowo takie piwo warzyło by się jednakowo na całej przestrzeni i było by dzięki temu idealne
<Blondyn> idealnie nasycone bombelkami <marzy>
<Blondyn> ehhhh
<m477> ale pitolisz
<m477> :(
<Blondyn> czemu RP jest taka słaba ze dopiero niedawno mamy satelitę czy usawcy i rosjanie to nie wiedzą co robić w tym kosmosie zamiast o wojnie myśleć zaczęli by produkcje jakiś spożywczych wyrobów
<Blondyn> gdyby Polska była mocarstwem pierwsza w kosmos poleciała by krowa a nie małpa :(
<m477> malpa?
<m477> blondyna by wzieli
<m477> !!!
<Blondyn> blondyna na ochotnika ?
<Blondyn> m477: testowałeś solaris 11?
<m477> posieciliby go dla dobra ludzkosci
<m477> challengera
<Blondyn> halengara w wersji polskiej
<Blondyn> wersja polska góralska
<m477> biedny Blondyn ;/
<Blondyn> :(
<Blondyn> m477: przestań bo w depresje fpadam :(
<m477> Blondyn: =(
<m477> dlaczego taki przykry los cie spotkal
<Blondyn> jaki przykry ?
<Blondyn> m477: no pytam się
<m477> moje ty biedactwo
<m477> Blondyn: polewamy
<Blondyn> zdrowie
<Blondyn> oki spadam dobranocka m477
<Blondyn> debranoc wszystkim
<Dreadlish> noc noc
<m477> unc unc
<bastetmilo> dobrze, że jutro jeszcze wolne :)
<mati75> bastetmilo: ++
<bastetmilo> mati75: też masz wolne? :)
<mati75> bastetmilo: mam 2 wykłady mogę nie iść
<bastetmilo> mati75: nieładnie :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak w zimbrze wymusić zakonczenie wszystkich sesji?
<bastetmilo> pierwsza?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> na ti wygląda
<bastetmilo> :)
<Dreadlish> tyle dobrego
<bastetmilo> eh. Nudze sie
<m477> łooo
<m477> ale bania
<bastetmilo> ??
<Ozil1> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: pong
<mati75> रप्ेरुपेररक्ुरके्पकेरपरके्रकेपरपे्रकपकतेप्रपरके्ु
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-18
<buharin> hej próbuje zrozumieć jak zachowuje się stos przy funkcjach
<buharin> :P
<soee> jak mogę dodać do nazwy tworzonego pliku zip aktualną datę - tak aby to było wykonywane dynamicznie z poziomu skryptu ?
<jacekn> soee: uzyj date
<jacekn> cos jak: plik-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).zip
<soee> jacekn, znalazlem przyklad jakis ze zdefiniowanymi zmiennymi
<soee> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-appleosx-bsd-shell-appending-date-to-filename/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6wl76ow> (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<soee> jeżeli chce skompresować cały katalog z plikami ukrytymi włącznie wystarczy: zip foo.zip bar/
<soee> ?
<jacekn> soee: ten przyklad robi to samo w sumie co Ci podalem wyzej
<jacekn> co do zip nie wiem, ja uzywam tar. Tar ukryte podkatalogi dodaje automatycznie
<soee> jacekn, a jaka bedze skladania dla tar ?
<jacekn> soee: np. tar -czf /tmp/plik.tgz /sciezka/do/katalogu/
<jacekn> soee: mozesz oczywiscie dac wiecej jak jeden katalog lub plik na koncu
<soee> jacekn, juz zrobiłem, dzieki za pomoc
<jacekn> soee: i chyba jakies windowsowe winzipy rozumieja tara wiec nie bedzie problemu
<jacekn> soee: ok
<greyfox> znacie moze cos po za vlc do streamowania desktopu po http?
<judgen> How do you say something like "Respectful greetings comrade" in polish. I tried google translate, but that does not look right to me...
<judgen> google translate results are "taktowny towarzysz pozdrowienia" that cant be right, huh?
<judgen> I figured it out, thanks for your time though.
<judgen> Have a lovely day,
<bastetmilo> czemu nie pomogliście zagubionemu turyście? :)
<raven_raven> czesc!
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> wie ktos moze jak zgrac strone web httrac zeby nie zmienial nazw plikow
<grek1> -NN
<grek1>  structure type (0 *original structure, 1+: see below) (--structure[=N])
<grek1> taki parametr jest ale za nic nie wiem jak go wpisac
<jacekowski>  --structure=0
<grek1> nie dziala ale ok inaczej to przerobie
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE!
<|B|enedyktXVI> Belzebub: ave
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave ja
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: pieniądze Ci się skończyły w Watykanie? :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> Belzebub: w watykanie pieniĘdze sie nie koncza
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: a czemu masa ludzi szuka obywatela Watykanu aby kupić dobra luksusowe bez vatu i cła?
<grek1> jednak nie a wiecie moze czy da sie zeby ten webhttrack pobral całą strone z www i bez www - skopiował mi całą ok, ale do wersji z www porobł linki
<grek1> na stronie są widocznie abolutne linki z www i / porobione
<|B|enedyktXVI> Belzebub: pytanie zawiera odpowiedź. swoją drogą robisz się nudny... który to już rok zadajesz te same lub podobne pytania? ;-)
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: niet
<uh4> jest jakas mozliwosc zeby gdzies zarejestrowac darmowa domene za wyjatkiem TK?
<|B|enedyktXVI> Dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-19
<Drathir> uh4: czesto firmy hostingowe udostepniaja darmowe ewentualnie w lepszych cenach, albo zawsze cos w stylu dyndnsa/noip mozna tez uzyc, ale troche zabawy przy tym...
<zarek> Cześć
<bastetmilo> hej
<Guest25284> Mam takie pytanie, odnośnie uprawnień na Debianie. Chciałbym dać kilku osobom konta na moim serwerze, problem jest natomiast w tym, że mogą oni wyświetlić zawartość np. katalogów /var /etc i nie tylko zawartość ale nawet i treść pliku.
<Guest25284> Ustawiłem chmody na te katalogi /etc /var itd. na 750 i wszystko byłoby dobrze - user da cd /var to nie wyświetli się nic bo dostęp nie możliwy, ale jak da cd /var/www to już wyświetli zawartość.
<Ashiren> a jakie ma /var/www
<Guest25284> Domyślny
<Guest25284> Chodzi mi o zabezpieczenie w miarę wszystkich podstawowych katalogów, znów jak dam chmod 710 na /var /etc itd. to owszem zawartość się już nie wyświetli ale nie wiem czy jest to prawidłowe rozwiązanie
<Guest25284> I wtedy występują też problemy z działaniem niektórych programów
<Guest25284> Jakieś pomysły?
<jacekn> Guest25284: raczej bedzie problem zeby zrobic tak
<jacekn> mozesz jakis chroot zrobic im albo lxc
<jacekn> bo zawsze jest szansa ze jakis update zmieni uprawnienia albo ze cos innego nie bedzie dzialac przez nie
<Guest25284> myślałem nad tym chroot ale wtedy do każdego usera trzeba kopiować pół systemu tak (pliki systemowe katalogi itp)?
<Guest25284> Żeby ich również od siebie wtedy odseparować
<jacekn> nie musisz ich od siebie odseparowywac przeciez
<jacekn> oglnie zasada jest taka - jak nie chesz zeby cokolwiek widzieli to najlepiej im w ogole nie dawaj dostepu do serwera i tyle
<Guest25284> Tworzę jedno środowisko (katalog) chroot i ich dodaję tak? Nie zupełnie zgodzę się z tą zasadą ponieważ np. hostingi WWW udostępniające dostęp również połączenie SSH nie umożliwiają wyświetlenia katalogów systemowych/innych użytkowników.
<Drathir> Guest25284: jaki sprzet?
<Drathir> Guest25284: jak cos mocniejszego to vm-ki postaw i po problemie... a jeszcze zadowoleni z roota beda hrhr
<Guest25284> Myślę nad tym również, ale interesuje mnie jak byłoby można to zrobić bez tego. Przecież przykładowo konta shell udostępniane jakoś działają bez wirtualizacji.
<Drathir> tylko ze tam dostep chyba jest do /var i do /home  ? w sumie nie sprawdzalem nigdy hrhr
<jacekn> Drathir: moga te konta shellowe tez w chroocie dzialac
<jacekn> Drathir: albo jakies acle maja, nie wiem dokladnie jak to robia
<jacekn> w kazdym razie lxc moze byc do tego dobre, bardzo male wymagania ma
<Drathir> jacekn: racja albo nawet jakies wspoldzielone kontenery maja, czort ich tam wie jak to rozwiazane jest...
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g lxc
<Przekliniak> Drathir: lxc Linux Containers: <http://lxc.sourceforge.net/>
<Drathir> aha no to fajnie hrhr...
<Guest25284> lxc VS openvz?
<bastetmilo> Kto się wybiera na sesje linuksową w tym roku?
<Drathir> wazne pytanie, a mianowicie czy system przechowywuje gdzies drzewo plikow z danego dysku po jego odlaczeniu ?
<czesmir> stallman byl tydzien temu w warszawie nie?
<jacekn> Drathir: byc moze w buforach gdzies bedzie drzewo ale pewnie jest szybko usuwane
<gjm> Tak BTW:
<gjm> 09:30 @         q3k │ 'mam takie pytanie co do chamskiego zachowania pana Richarda Stallmana. [...] Kiedy poszłam do niego po naklejkę, zerwał mi ze służbowego lapopa naklejkę z licencją Windowsa. Mam teraz problem przez to w pracy'
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> Serio tak zrobił?
<czesmir> hahah ^^
<gjm> Wariacik.
<czesmir> no bo w naklejce bylo tracking device ;)
<czesmir> wlasnie mam taka na laptopie musza ja zutilizowac
<Drathir> jacekn: dziekuje czyli lipka  w takim razie...
<DeXTeD> Bawił się ktoś googlowskim API?
<Dreadlish> w sensie...
<DeXTeD> żeby połączyć się potrzeba: ClientId, ClientSecret, RedirectUri oraz DeveloperKey
<DeXTeD> próbuję zrobić w moim CMS wyświetlanie informacji z Analytisc
<DeXTeD> i teraz jak kilka osób będzie miało tego CMS
<DeXTeD> to rozumie, że Client* ma podać klient
<DeXTeD> a DeveloperKey ma być ciągle np. mój?
<Dreadlish> ta
<DeXTeD> Nie wystarczy wyciągnąć od klienta login i hasło, żeby połączyć się kontem?
<DeXTeD> Bo kazać mu wchodzić na jakieś strony i generować jakieś kody nie jest za miłe :)
<kklimonda_> cała idea polega na tym, żeby ich hasło nie było zapisywane na twoim serwerze
<muleg> hello
<muleg> oral sex join now
<gjm> No.
<muleg> hello everyone make sure u do not join oral sex
<inkwizytor> o/
<gjm> \o
<m477> |o
<gjm> Cześć m477, dawno Cię nie widziałem.
<m477> gjm: elo, ja Ciebie również
<bastetmilo> o, m477
<gjm> Ale Cię olał.
<bastetmilo> lol
<bez> elo
<bez> jak zaktualizowac jadro jak mam pobrane ?
<bez> jestem
<jacekowski> a skad pobrales
<bez> www.kernel.org
<jacekowski> to skompilowac musisz
<jacekowski> nie rob tego
<jacekowski> bo skonczy sie placzem
<bez> ^^
<bez> a inaczej jakos zainstalowac najnowszy kernel?
<jacekowski> z repozytorium
<jacekowski> jakie masz ubuntu?
<bez> 12.04
<bez> zwykle;p
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> chcesz nowy kernel
<jacekowski> a masz stare ubuntu
<bez> a to nie lepiej miec 12.04 lts niz 12.10?:d
<Dreadlish> jacekowski Ci już powiedział.
<jacekowski> bez: albo masz nowe ubuntu i nowy kernel albo stare ubuntu i stary kernel
<kklimonda> bez: możesz zainstalować 3.5.x z repozytoriów
<jacekowski> albo ryba albo akwarium
<jacekowski> rybka*
<bez> mam 3.8 i nie pamietam jak to zrobilem :D
<bez> michal@michal-K53SV:~$ uname -r
<bez> 3.8.0-030800-generic
<jacekowski> 3.8 jest wyatarczajaco nowe
<bez> a no ok ;)
<bez> jeszcze powiedzcie czy oplaca sie aktualizowac do 12.10 z 12.04 lts
<bez> juz sie aktualizacja sciaga ;)
<DaZ> nic sie nie oplaca
<DaZ> wszyscy zginiemy ;_;
<bez> na hiv albo aids
<suhy> Witajcie
<suhy> nethogs pokazuje, że mam dużo połączeń na porcie 61472
<suhy> i nie mogę za cholerę zidentyfikować cóż to się łączy, a co gorsza nawet po włączeniu firefwalla dalej się łączy
<suhy> tak to wygląda: http://i.imgur.com/P7d79sF.png
<Dreadlish> netstat -ntpl może
<Dreadlish> pokaże Ci który proces słucha na tym porcie.
<suhy> nic za bardzo interesującego nie widzę :/
<suhy> http://pastebin.com/3GXJxieN
<jacekowski> zrob netstat -pn
<Dreadlish> suhy: z roota
<suhy> tak, też przed mommentem pomyślałem, nie zmienia to faktu, że dalej nic nie potrafię znaleźć
<jacekowski> suhy: zrob netstat -pn
<Dreadlish> -tpn chyba ;d
<jacekowski> a po co t
<Dreadlish> żeby tcp
<Dreadlish> nie każdemu trzeba sockety unixowe
<Dreadlish> jacekowski, nie pytaj się głupio, tylko popatrz w mana
<suhy> nic nie widzę (sudo netstat -tpn): http://pastebin.com/kEXhH4tc
<Dreadlish> to może jakiegoś syfa masz?
<suhy> tak podejrzewam
<suhy> ale nie za bardzo wiem co mogę z tym zrobić
<jacekowski> moment
<jacekowski> ja bym tcpdumpem sprawdzil
<jacekowski> bo mi sie ten nethogs nie podoba
<jacekowski> bo pokazuje 0.000
<suhy> bo to jest program który się tam odświeża co jakiś czas
<jacekowski> zrob tcpdump -i any tcp port 61472
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy cos sie bedzie dzialo
<jacekowski> jak nie to zrob tcpdump -i any udp port 61472
<suhy> http://pastebin.com/B0GRYUry coś takiego zwracane jest
<Drathir> suhy: masz torrenta wlaczonego?
<suhy> nie
<manto> Hej, Wydaje mi sie, ze to polaczenie na ten port 61472  jest wykonywane przez weather app od ubuntu, masz to odpalone ?
<Drathir> iptraf zapusc dostaniesz adresy ip
<Drathir> btw masz klienta dropboxa?
<Drathir> suhy: oficjalnie port apple uzywac powinno Xsan. Xsan Filesystem Access
<suhy> iptraf pokazuje, że są połączenia, flagi bajty itp.
<suhy> ale nie ma żadnych namiarów na nic co mogłoby mi zlokalizować źródło
<Drathir> suhy: ip traffic monitor tam powinienes miec porty srodlowy docelowy i adresy ip pod ktore polaczenie jest kierowane
<Drathir> wybiesz interface nasluchu ten z ktorego neta masz...
<suhy> tak wygląda to
<suhy> http://i.imgur.com/2Oyrtnz.png
<suhy> wg, dolnego panelu jeżeli dobrze interpretuje to lecie po udp
<suhy> jakieś pomysły ktoś ma może?
<suhy> Jest możliwość, że po wyłączeniu torrenta, dalej są wysyłane zapytania do mnie?
<Voldenet> ...pewnie
<Voldenet> dopóki tracker nie uzna, że jesteś martwy
<Voldenet> dobrze, że uciekł
<Belzebub> Voldenet: smerfy też uciekają ;d
<Drathir> ja stawiam na torrenta albo na ipv6 ale torrent pewniejszuy...
<Drathir> wiekszosc ip to firmy telekomunikacyjne a raczej dostawcy neta...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-20
<m477> ;o
<czesmir> ?!
<buharin> jaki kanal z assemblera tutaj jest?
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> zadaj pytanie najpierw
<jacekowski> a potem sie zastanowimy czy cie wpuscic
<buharin> jacekowski, ciebie tam nawet nie ma -.-
<jacekowski> mam na mysli inny kanal na ircnet
<Dreadlish> bry
<AndChat327600> Siema jest tu ktoś
<bastetmilo> tak
<AndChat327600> To czemu nikt nic nie pisze
<bastetmilo> Bo nie ma takiej potrzeby
<bastetmilo> bo nam sie nie chce
<bastetmilo> bo nie mamy czasu
<bastetmilo> kazdy powód jest dobry :P
<DaZ> derp
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-21
<soee> uzywa ktoś tutaj mysql workbench ?
<DeXTeD> Trochę się bawiłem, w czym problem?
<ChaosEngine> czasem używamy
<soee> juz nieważne, na ubuntu+1 potwierdzili, ze nie działa pod 13.04
<mati75> to zmień dystrybubje
<tomipnh> witam
<tomipnh> w jaki sposob moge popartycjonowac dysk po cylindrach? mam zrzut fdiska i klopot :p
<jacekowski> dyski nie maja cylindrow juz
<jacekowski> teraz wszystko to LBA
<tomipnh> mam 40gb dysk na ktorym musze miec okreslony uklad partycji, jedyne co dostalem to zakresy od do dla poszegolnych partycji
<tomipnh> na kartce przepisany wynik fdisk -l
<tomipnh> jakby mi sfdiskiem dali zrzut tablicy to bym d nie zawracal, a tak nie robilem jeszcze
<ChaosEngine> tomipnh: tak już sie nie robi. Wyklikuje sie
<ChaosEngine> albo rozmiarowo szyje partycje
<ChaosEngine> kolokwium?
<tomipnh> gorzej, praca.
<kojo> siema
<kojo> wiecie moze jak na chromium uruchomić strone w wersji dla iPhone albo androida ?
<qermit> lol, ale pytanie :E
<beboj> About 14,200 results (0.14 seconds)
<beboj> Search Results
<beboj> AWUS036H - RTL8187 Wireless adapter uzywa ktos tego ?
<jacekowski> ja nie
<BlessJah> meh, ja też nie
<karmelek> bry
<BlessJah> karmel?
<BlessJah> oO \o/
<karmelek> we wlasnej osobie
<BlessJah> kopę lat
<karmelek> chwilke mnie nie bylo
<BlessJah> e, wtedy nie było jeszcze internetu
<BlessJah> hum, nowa ustawa? co gdzieś wejdę to atakują mnie informacjami o cookies
<karmelek> no tez sie zastanawiam
<BlessJah> i tak w kółko, bo moj firefox wywala wszystko po zamknieciu :(
<bastetmilo> od jutra ma zaczac obowiazywac
<karmelek> juz na antywebie, onecie widzialem...
<kojo> re
<kojo> może teraz ktoś pomoże, wiecie jak uruchomić strone w trybie iOS w chromium ?
<BlessJah> kojo: co to jest tryb iOS?
<jacekowski> kojo: fakuj useragenta
<karmelek> kojo: jakis user agent switcher?
<BlessJah> chyba ze tak
<BlessJah> juz myslalem ze chodzi o wersje mobilna
<kojo> tak
<kojo> BlessJah, dokładnie o to chodzi
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: to teraz za kazdym razem bedzie mi gadalo?
<bastetmilo> wychodzi na to, ze tak
<BlessJah> kojo: szukaj guzika "wersja mobilna" na stronach albo znajdz jakiegos user-agent switchera
<jacekowski> BlessJah: chyba ze sie zgodzisz
<kojo> żeby uruchomić strone www w chrome, ale tak zeby strona była postrzegana jakby była otwarta w iPhone albo na Androidzie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co mi da zgodzenie sie, jak moj firefox usuwa wszystko po zamknieciu?
<BlessJah> po powrocie znowu bede musial klikac
<BlessJah> :(
<kojo> BlessJah, kiedys taka wtyczke mialem gdzie mozna bylo wybrac jak chce otworzyc stronke, ale przepadła
<kojo> cały dzien dzis szukam
<kojo> zaraz mnie trafi
<jacekowski> szukaj user agent switchera
<kojo> ok
<kojo> jacekowski, masz u mnie flaszke
<kojo> dzięki wielkie
<BlessJah> :/
<karmelek> hmm ja to 10 minut wczesniej mowilem :P
<kojo> karmelek,  flaszek starczy dla wszystkich
<kojo> BlessJah, dla Ciebie też leci xD
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> kojo: podac ci adres czy numer konta, zebys kase przelal?
<kojo> przelew tylko alkoholowy,
<kojo> nie ufam bankom
<bastetmilo> kojo: a ja moge zamiast niego dostac?
<bastetmilo> :)
<kojo> widze ze na alko kazdy chetny, ja mało pije, wole zapalić...
<bastetmilo> co zapalić?
<kojo> przynajmniej debilizmów wtedy nie robie, poprostu siedze
<kojo> majeranek
<kojo> :)
<bastetmilo> kojo: przyjmę każdą ilość :)
<kojo> oo widzisz
<kojo> dostrzegam nic porozumienia, moze nawet dlugofalowej współpracy :D
<bastetmilo> tss ;)
<kojo> zawsze warto miec wielu przyjaciół szanujących moc zieleni
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie
<kojo> czasem jak zawitam do jakiegos miasta to zawsze jest zonk ze znalezieniem zrozumienia w tym temacie, to wtedy przybija
<kojo> kazdy pali, nikt nie wie skad wziac :D
<bastetmilo> hehe
<kojo> tiberium nie dziala juz czy jak?
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45418_462984153770669_548204954_n.jpg
<kojo> gjm, piontka!
<gjm> Albo 3 lata.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-22
<m477> gjm: jak dodam, to tez taka bede miec, aczkolwiek szkoda materialu
<mojzesz> Witam
<mojzesz> Chyba za późno wszedłem
<Drathir> e tam za pozno... :p
<sysek> ktos mi moze wytlumaczyc, dlaczego podczas startu systemu ubuntu pokazuje mi sie tylko fioletowy ekran i dalej nie idzie ? musze z pare razy resetowac zeby w koncu pokazalo sie okno logowana
<HardyTwardy> cześć
<sysek> zaraz chyba przejde na fbsd
<gjm> A jak pzejdziesz do TTY to na czym wisi?
<sysek> nawet do tty nie moge przejsc
<gjm> Bieda.
<buharin> nie wiem czy dobrze zrobilem
<buharin> ale chce skompilowac program dla 32bit
<buharin> dalem flage do gcc -m32 -L/usr/lib32
<buharin> i wywala bledy jakby nie znalazl a mam zainstalowane ialib32
<m477> sciezka dobra?
<buharin> a no wlasnie ;S
<buharin> w usr nie mam lib32
<buharin> :D
<buharin> jest tylko lib
<buharin> m477, a podobno w nowym ubuntu cos zmienili i nie da sie tego naprawic
<buharin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/250533/ubuntu-12-10-64bit-no-usr-lib32
<buharin> nie no oni sa zarabisci :]
<buharin> nie ma co
<m477> jest chyba rozroznienie na lib32 i 64
<m477> cos tak kojarze
<buharin> ja pierdziele
<buharin> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+question/190875
<buharin> nie ma to jak utrudnic zycie uzytkownikom :D
<sysek> a wywalilem w cholere to ubuntu
<marthinus> sysek: winszuje
<soee> jak mogę zastąpić jakiś tekst innym we wszystkich plikach w obecnym katalogu i podkatalogach ?
<jacekn> soee: find + xargs + sed
<soee> jacekn, dzieki juz znalazlem kilka sposobow: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1334/recursive-search-and-replace-old-with-new-string-inside-files :)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d6jqdl> (at www.commandlinefu.com)
<Drathir> bry...
<DeXTeD> brry
<ntat> Cześć
<Stirlitz> lol w 2giej munucie :) dobrze że nie oglądam
<bjfs> nic się nie stało o/
<gjm> O kurde, fakt.
<kretu> co w drugiej minucie?
<gjm> Polska 0:1 Ukraina
<kretu> hmm
<ntat> Zawsze to samo
<bastetmilo> uuu, dostaniemy becki od ukraincow
<bjfs> hi bastetmilo ;S
<kretu> tylko po co tyle kasy w ten sport pompować?
<ntat> stadiony im budują
<gjm> Hahahahaahahaha
<gjm> 0:2
<kretu> a nasi jeszcze biegają, czy juz tylko "dobre" wrażenie robią?
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie oglądam tylko słucham.
<bastetmilo> hej bjfs
<qermit> o tak super trójka z niemiec
<qermit> nie płacą im od gola to się pewnie lenią
<BlessJah> hilightuja
<BlessJah> czesc wszystkiem
<ntat> BlessJah, cześć
<qermit> polscy piłkarze postawili na ukrińców
<ntat> jest
<ntat> 2:1
<bastetmilo> o, w koncu
<ntat> Pamiętacie, jak w irssi zmienić completion_char z dwukropka na przecinek?
<Stirlitz> ntat, completion_char = ","; w conf
<BlessJah> ntat, tak
<gjm> /set completion_char ,
<BlessJah> set completion_char ,
<ntat> No włąśnie nie mam nigdzie w konfigu completion
<BlessJah> a potem save
<ntat> aha
<BlessJah> ntat, set;save
<Stirlitz> a tak to nie pamietam ;)
<Dreadlish> co tak wszystko kompleszyn czaraktera pozmieniali?
<BlessJah> ntat@ lol, mozna cokolwiek dac :D
<ntat> Już działa
<ntat> :]
<BlessJah> tylko jak to teraz odkrecic... :D
<gjm> Ustawić dwukropek?
<ntat> gjm, ja wolę przecinek
<Stirlitz> konfig irssi mam z 2007
<gjm> ntat: To nie do Ciebie.
<qermit> to pewnie jak ja
<qermit> Stirlitz: a nie zmieniałeś domyślnych kanałów?
<Stirlitz> nie
<Stirlitz> nic nie zmieniałem widać ;)
<qermit> a to ciekawe :P
<BlessJah> gjm@ thanks cpt obvious
<gjm> Widzę że jednak nie taki obvious (;
<ntat> 3:1
<ntat> Przynajmniej coś się dzieje
<BlessJah> gjm@ gdybym chcial, to bym zmienil
<gjm> Czy ja coś mówię? <;
<bastetmilo> gjm: czy Ty coś mówisz? :P
<gjm> Nigdy w życiu.
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> teraz sobie małpe dali
<bastetmilo> ślicznie!
<karmelek> oo tu moderatorzy sa...
<karmelek> opy w sensie :D
<karmelek> wow
<BlessJah> tia, nawet mi się sięgło
<bastetmilo> i co? Przegraliśmy?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-23
<Dreadlish> doh oh
<BlessJah> myg
<bjfs> Zastanawiająco mały ruch tu ;S
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-24
<elbow> dobry
<CookieM> dzień dobry profesorze
<przemek> witam ile na SWAP jezeli mam 16GB ram?
<przemek> czytam ze minimum 8 GB
<Dreadlish> żaden.
<Dreadlish> powyżej 1gb się nie opłaca w ogóle swapa dawać.
<Dreadlish> to tylko marnowanie dysku.
<elbow> chcę udostępnić neta przez wifi w netbooku, zrobiłem nową siec bezprzewodową, jest w trybie adhoc, ustawiłem na "współdzielenie z innymi komputerami", i np mój tablet widzi tę ieć, łączy sie z nią ale ona mimo wszystko nie działa, strony nie hulają, to samo jest na telefonie, co robie nie tak?
<Dreadlish> forwarding ustawiłeś?
<elbow> jak?
<Dreadlish> to inaczej
<Dreadlish> pierwsze pytanie
<Dreadlish> tablet bierze ip?
<elbow> zrobiłem to tak http://narnicles.wordpress.com/2011/06/17/sharing-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-through-wifi-and-ethernet/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cwjm5rz> (at narnicles.wordpress.com)
<Dreadlish> ja zadałem konkretne pytanie
<Dreadlish> czy tablet bierze ip ;d
<elbow> Dreadlish: jak to sprawdzić?
<Dreadlish> sam do tego dojdź, masz to gdzieś w ustawieniach wifi.
<elbow> Dreadlish: nie bierze :)
<Dreadlish> to ustaw jakieś ip karcie wifi na kompie
<Dreadlish> i ustaw ip w tym samym zakresie tabletowi
<elbow> Dreadlish: jakie? byle jakie numerki?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> 192.168.43.100 np. dla kompa i 192.168.43.101 dla tabletu
<Dreadlish> tak przykładowo
<Dreadlish> i tabletowi ustaw bramę 192.168.43.100
<Dreadlish> maska 255.255.255.0
<elbow> ok, moment
<elbow> Dreadlish: ale jak jest na współdzielenie z innymi kompami to nie moge ustawić ip http://6g6.eu/sih0-przechwycenie20obrazu20ekranu20-2024-03-201320-20101238.png
<Dreadlish> ja się nie orientuje w tych śmiesznych ubuntowych gui
<Dreadlish> ale pewnie to nawet serwera dhcp nie ma ani nic
<Dreadlish> więc musisz to z palca ustawić.
<elbow> mhm
<qermit> |B|enedyktXVI: zmień nick
<|B|enedyktXVI> qermit: :>?
<bjfs> toć to latający makaron
<|F|ranciszekI> towarzysze i towarzyszki! trzeba iść święcić palmy
<BlessJah> sigh
<ntat> Cześć
<bastetmilo> hej
<BlessJah> `seen sirmacik
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: sirmacik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 weeks, 4 days, 3 hours, 44 minutes, and 31 seconds ago: <sirmacik> ok
<BlessJah> `seen kichawa
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: kichawa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 5 days, 7 hours, 9 minutes, and 57 seconds ago: <kichawa> w ubu fail w paczce, niemozliwe :<
 * ra1d3n wita wszystkich
<onedeep69> czesc
<onedeep69> Ktos tu z javy jest przynajmniej po poczatkach?
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: pisz o co kaman
<onedeep69> http://pastebin.com/qX5KNvDX
<onedeep69> http://pastebin.com/5PrteFu3 <-- wynik kompilacji
<onedeep69> sek w tym, że nie czeka w pętli for na podanie imienia
<onedeep69> tylko przeskakuje od razu po nazisko
<onedeep69> ChaosEngine: masz jakiś pomysł?
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: już patrzę
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: Wrzucisz resztę (Pracownik.java)?
<onedeep69> package Pierwszy_program_obiektowy;
<onedeep69> public class Pracownik { String imie; String nazwisko; int wiek;
<onedeep69> }
<onedeep69> koniec ;)
<ChaosEngine> sam dopisałem na szybko
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: patrzyłeś na użycie java.util.Scanner?
<onedeep69> co masz na mysli
<ChaosEngine> http://wklej.org/id/992380/ - to mi zaczęło działać
<onedeep69> nexty zamiast nextlineow
<ChaosEngine> yup
<onedeep69> no nic, dzieki wielkie za chwile czasu
<ChaosEngine> bo nextLine pobiera linię _następną_ po tej co jest a nie  _tą_
<ChaosEngine> NP
<onedeep69> a ja lece doczytac teraz roznice pomiedzy nimi
<ChaosEngine> dawnom javy nie tykał
<onedeep69> a w czym programujesz
<onedeep69> wracajac do poprzedniego tematu to wyglada na to, ze nextline to byl tak jakby jedynie enter za pierwszym podaniem wartosci i stad ten przeskok
<onedeep69> calkiem zrozumiale :)
<onedeep69> GB dokumentacji do przeczytania przede mna
<ChaosEngine> głownie C# ale java też miła mi jest
<ChaosEngine> thinkin in java pobieżnie przeleć
<ChaosEngine> pewnie jakaś 20-ta wersja już jest ;->
<onedeep69> hehe
<onedeep69> no trzeba bedzie
<ChaosEngine> BTW. staraj się pisać kod po angielsku
<ChaosEngine> tzn. Pracownik -> Employee, Firma -> Company
<onedeep69> masz na mysli nazwy zmiennych
<onedeep69> ok
<ChaosEngine> tak
<ChaosEngine> to standard i dobra praktyka
<ChaosEngine> nawet w komentarzach
<onedeep69> a Ty pracujesz jako programiasta .net czy hobbystycznie
<ChaosEngine> bramka #1
<mirek-malolepszy> może ktoś pomoże :) mam problem z MiniDLNA, a mianowicie w logu wywala mi następujący komunikat: "[2013/03/24 22:51:06] minissdp.c:325: error: sendto(udp_notify=8, 192.168.1.1): Operacja niedozwolona". Jakaś rada na to?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-17
<pavulon> powitać:D
<pavulon> ktos z was uzywa pidgina? wkurza mnie ze nie mam powiadomień w launcherze unity, zainstalowalem indicator pidgina i w ustawieniach zaznaczylem zeby migał przy nowej wiadomosci i tez nie dziala
<nvll> tutaj nikt ubuntu nie używa
<nvll> pomyliłeś kanału
<nvll> *kanały
<maniu> u mnie dzialaja powiadomienia pidgina, cos zle robisz
<Dreadlish> pavulon: poszukaj w wtyczkach, tam coś pewnie będzie
<Dreadlish> nie pytaj mnie o szczegóły - strzelam ;)
<pavulon> no ok sprobuje choc wydawalo mi sie ze juz wszystko przegladalem ; (
<maniu> ta trzeba wtyczke doinstalowac unity intergration
<pavulon> apt-cache search wypluwa sporo tych wtyczek ale zadnej o pidginie
<pavulon> powiadomienia te chmurkowe dzialaja ale chodzi o ten licznik na ikonie aplikacji
<maniu> http://hostuje.net/file.php?id=e47528da63f8d8c62f78b1a3790e7718 pobierz to
<maniu> wrzuc do ~.purple/plugins i powinna byc intergracja z laucherem
<pavulon> dzieki juz sprawdzam
<maniu> jak cos chcesz przestawic to wejdz w 'wtyczki' i ustaw pod siebie
<pavulon> spoko wlasnie szukam .purple bo w katalogu domowym jest ale nie ma folderu plugins
<maniu> to zrob nowy katalog z taka nazwa
<pavulon> ok
<pavulon> tak nie dziala musi byc jakis katalog z wtyczkami bo instalowalem sobie jakies paczki z centrum oprogramowaania
<maniu> u mnie tak dziala
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-18
<pavulon> powitać wszystkich
<drathir> witam...
<marsjaninzmarsa> hi
<marsjaninzmarsa> wait, pavulon?
<marsjaninzmarsa> skąd ja kojarzę ten nick... :x
<pavulon> skad?
<pavulon> forum android?
<marsjaninzmarsa> Ingress?
<pavulon> nie
<marsjaninzmarsa> "skleroza nie boli..."
<marsjaninzmarsa> pavulon: wait... Fotopolska?
<pavulon> nie:)
<marsjaninzmarsa> moja babcia tam siedziała. i tak, na 100% tak. znaczy się pewnie ktoś z tym samym nickiem po prostu. :P
<pavulon> ten nick mam tylko na forum andoid.com.pl ;0
<pavulon> wszedzie gdzie sie pojawie kazdy sie czepia mojego nicku ; p
<marsjaninzmarsa> ja na tym forum niby jestem, ale niezbyt aktywny
<marsjaninzmarsa> ja się nie czepiam, tylko po prostu skądś znałem osobę o tym właśnie. :)
<pavulon> spoko ; p
<TheNumb> A ja jestem jeden, niepowtarzalny na polskich ircach <:
<nvll> nie
<bastetmilo> Trochę pospamuję, tym razem dla Warszawy :)
<gjm> nie
<bastetmilo> tak!
<bastetmilo> https://www.facebook.com/events/238935799624006/?fref=ts
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale wiesz... mógłbyś w końcu wpaść i wypić ze mną piwo...
<gjm> pracuję
<bastetmilo> o 18:00
<bastetmilo> ?
<gjm> co prawda nie do 18, ale nie wiem czy zdążyłbym sie ogarnąć
<bastetmilo> nie musisz byc punktualnie... :)
<gjm> Dobra, zapiszę się, do 4 jeszcze wiele się może zmienić.
<bastetmilo> :D
<bastetmilo> YAY!!!
<trw55> Przepraszam czy ktoś może wie czy będzie jądro 3.14 w ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<maniu> nie bedzie
<trw55> Liczyłem na to lts szkoda
<kklimonda> będzie ~pół roku później kernel z 14.10
<trw55> Mam niewspieraną kartę graficzną przez amd. Otwarte stery prawie są tak dobre ale nie wszystko zrobione.
<trw55> No nic będę instalował ręcznie nowsze kernele
<keNzi> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-19
<pavulon> znacie jakąs stronke z jakimis lekkimi grami w paczkach deb? playdeb znam, desure mam..
<mati75> steam
<pavulon> tez mialem ale cos darmowego ;p lekkiego na stema malo tego
<pavulon> znacie jakis program ktory odczyta smsy z simki z modemu mobilnego neta?
<drathir> pavulon: moze gnoki do tel kiedys byl chyba, moze dodali obsluge?
<pavulon> gammu testowalem ostatnio ale nie mial dostepu do modemu nie wiem czemu i nie kombinowalem, bo w sumie to wykrywalo telefony a to modem
<TheNumb> pavulon: gnokii powinno dać radę.
<pavulon> no dobra sprawdze
<TheNumb> pavulon: tylko musisz poprawnie skonfigurować.
<TheNumb> Kiedyś robiłem i działało.
<TheNumb> W parch wiki nawet jest wpis: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem#Reading_SMS
<TheNumb> Quintasan: orientujesz się kiedy będzie agenda na sesję?
<Quintasan> Nie długo(TM)
<TheNumb> To to ja też wiem :D
<Quintasan> Niedługo(TM)*
<TheNumb> Łap znaczek <:
<TheNumb> ™
<TheNumb> netsjanek: mieszkasz gdzieś koło Wrocławia?
<netsjanek> we Wrocławiu
<TheNumb> Bo widzę, że generacja :DDDD
<netsjanek> niestety :)
<netsjanek> TheNumb mozesz poklikac mi reklamy na moim blogu?
<TheNumb> Ale piękna trasa idzie z dialogu do nat generacji :DDD
<TheNumb> Wrocław -> Warszawa -> Wrocław
<TheNumb> netsjanek: zależy o czym piszesz
<netsjanek> o Linuksie
<netsjanek> daje linka
<netsjanek> http://netsjanek.blogspot.com/
<TheNumb> Hmm, kto się żalił, że w unity nie da się przeciągnąć okna do innego obszaru roboczego kiedy jest jedno zmaksymalizowane? <:
<TheNumb> Właśnie znalazłem rozwiązanie tego problemu :DDD
<xaxes`> instalacja guwna3?
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Jak się otworzy ten widok pbszarów roboczych i kliknie na ikonę niewidocznej aplikacji, to jej okno jest wyciągane na wierzch :P
<TheNumb> W sumie to brakuje takiego ctrl+s gnomowego.
<xaxes`> takiego Super gnomowego
<TheNumb> yyy no, coś takiego
<xaxes`> ten widok wszystkich okien na obszarze roboczym jest kozacki
<TheNumb> Niby jest spread
<TheNumb> Ale to nie to samo ;/
<xaxes`> spread?
<xaxes`> aż góglnę
<TheNumb> ctrl+w / shift+super+w
<TheNumb> yyy
<TheNumb> s/ctrl/super/
<xaxes`> ooo
<xaxes`> dzięki!
<xaxes`> tylko brakuje przycisku do zamykania okna
<TheNumb> Jak?
<TheNumb> Przeca jest.
<TheNumb> Podświetl okno.
<TheNumb> Chyba, że takie cuda tylko w 14.04
<xaxes`> ah, akurat próbowałem na steamie ;D
<TheNumb> Steamie :DDD
<TheNumb> No nic, lecę na wykład.
<TheNumb> Szczałeczka
<xaxes`> tylko na oknach z obramowaniem działa
<TheNumb> Steam ogólnie jest dziwny bo sam wszystkie kontrolki rysuje :<
<nvll> kiedy wychodzi 14.04?
<TheNumb> gtk używa tylko do okna.
<nvll> będzie trzeba upgrade zrobić
<TheNumb> nvll: jakoś w połowie kwietnia
<TheNumb> Ja zrobię i tak na czysto instalację.
<TheNumb> Chociaż już teraz mam 14.04 ;p
<nvll> na razie jeszcze nie ma wszystkich paczek których używam
<nvll> więc nie aktualizuję
<TheNumb> nvll: czego nie ma? :D
<nvll> infinality
<xaxes`> TheNumb: będziesz jakoś migrował configi?
<TheNumb> pff
<TheNumb> xaxes`: dotfiles mam zbakupowane
<TheNumb> nvll: infinality ssie :DDD
<TheNumb> Ubuntowe pacze lepsze.
<xaxes`> bo też chciałbym, ale musiałbym znów ustawiać optimusa and shit :v
<TheNumb> optimus... :3
<TheNumb> No nic, spadam
<nvll> ja wolę infinality
<nvll> już się przyzwyczaiłem
 * xaxes` używa
<xaxes`> ale nie styl osx, tylko ten dobrany przez deva
<xaxes`> osx zbyt rozmazuje znaki przy 6px
<nvll> ja obecnie używam stylu 'infinality'
<xaxes`> ja też
<nvll> ja nie wiem jak może 6px używać
<nvll> przeciez nic nie widać ;
<nvll> *można
<nvll> mam 12px w terminalu i w edytorach
<xaxes`> boś ślepy
<nvll> chociaż to może zależeć od monitora
<nvll> ile masz dpi?
<xaxes`> na 1366x768 więcej niż 6px to samobójstwo
<xaxes`> hm, 1366x768 na 15.6"
<nvll> no to ~100 dpi
<xaxes`> o ~200 za mało
<jay> witam
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> xaxes`: ja nie mogę używać mniejszego niż 9px
<TheNumb> Gunwo wtedy widać.
<xaxes`> na 1366x768?
<TheNumb> nie :|
<gjm> ~ » grep font .gtkrc-2.0
<gjm> gtk-font-name="Droid Sans 7"
<TheNumb> A ja nawet nie wiem co mam w terminalu :D
<TheNumb> CYCKI!
<cycki> TAG
<TheNumb> Nie, cycków też nie mam w terminalu
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś jakiś ascii pr0n?
<TheNumb> :<
<xaxes`> TheNumb: iksy ci segfaultły?
<gjm> 3===B
<TheNumb> xaxes`: czemu?
<xaxes`> bo chcesz ascii pr0n
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> W terminalu mam... ubuntu mono 12
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Ale kupa, w repo ubuntu nie ma sourcecode pro ;/
<Dreadlish> hint: w debianie też nie ma
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: to akurat nic nie znaczy.
<TheNumb> Bo w ubuntu też jest sporo oprogramowania którego nie ma w debianie ;-)
<Dreadlish> w repo ubuntu nic nie ma
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a gdzie coś jest?
<Dreadlish> w internecie
<TheNumb> Ręcznie nie chce mi się instalować :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> TheNumb: to jakiś kiepski terminal masz.
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale dobra, poratuję
<marsjaninzmarsa> TheNumb, specjalnie dla Ciebie pokażę cycki: （•_ㅅ_•）
<TheNumb> marsjaninzmarsa: :DDDDDDDDD
<TheNumb> Jakieś takie dziwnie symetryczne
<gjm> （。 ㅅ  。）
<marsjaninzmarsa> （@ㅅ@）
<marsjaninzmarsa> lepiej?
<TheNumb> Yyy no tak sobie. :<
<TheNumb> Jestem szybki ale to za mało.
<TheNumb> :DDD
<marsjaninzmarsa> also
<marsjaninzmarsa> mi w3m jakoś pod terminalem wyświetla grafikę. ;>
<TheNumb> ;o
 * mati75 too
<dweller> ranger z tego korzysta, żeby preview obrazków robić
<Tracerneo> http://www.oculusvr.com/dk2/
<Tracerneo> Neat.
<Tracerneo> Będzie genialne do symulatorów.
<keNzi> 1st
<jay> zdechły mi klawisze funkcyjne po zainstalowaniu pakietów z xfce, wie ktoś może jak to przywrócić?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-20
<theouz> Hej. Mam pytanie. Mam linux i wgrać chce windowsa obok. Gparted ustawić partycje w kolejności Linux, Windows, Przestrzeń wymiany, czy Windows, Linux, Przestrzeń wymiany, czy to obojętne, oprócz tego że przenoszenie danych linuxowych "w bok" zajmie dużo czasu ? Wiem, że popsuje grub, potem bede go naprawial.
<bejker> witam
<jacekowski> witaj
<bejker> mial ktos moze taki przypadek ze system sam z siebie nagle sie zawieszal i wyskakiwal tty1 z msg o bledzie cpu i aby zainstalowac mcolog czy cos takiego
<bejker> mcelog dokladnie
<bejker> tylko ze to sie zainstalowac nie chce
<TheNumb> nope.
<TheNumb> Pierwsze słyszę <:
<jacekowski> machine check exception
<jacekowski> bejker: co dokladnie ci pisze?
<bejker> ze moj cpu nie jest wspierany
<jacekowski> a jakis numer czy cos?
<bejker> instalacja mcelog: http://pastebin.com/23m9s4eP
<jacekowski> odpal memtesta
<jacekowski> jak memtest bledow nie pokaze
<jacekowski> to masz uwalony procesor albo plyte glowna
<bejker> a moze byc ze sie przegrzewa np.?
<jacekowski> malo prawdopodobne
<bejker> hm...
<jacekowski> bejker: a co ci napisalo dokladnie w tej wiadomosci z bledem
<bejker> tak sie dzieje od ostatniej aktualizacji
<jacekowski>  http://pastebin.com/23m9s4eP
<jacekowski>  ehh
<bejker> jacekowski: nie pamietam dokladnie ale cos mniejwiecej ze: cpu ma blad timinigu podczas proby dostepu do rdzenia
<bejker> i zeby wpisac mcelog --configure -a
<jacekowski> olej mcelog'a
<jacekowski> bez dokladnej wiadomosci gowno zrobisz
<bejker> jak wywali ten blad znowu to spisze na kartke
<TheNumb> bejker: zrób zdjęcie.
<TheNumb> bejker: a co to za masz procefor?
<bejker> TheNumb: hm... i tu jest zagadka
<bejker> bo system pokazuje
<bejker> model name      : Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+
<bejker> stepping        : 2
<bejker> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<TheNumb> I co, nie zgadza się?
<TheNumb> A zainstaluj amd64-microcode
<bejker> no bo 1.8ghz powinno bycx
<TheNumb> To jest laptop
<TheNumb> No to się skaluje cpu ;]
<bejker> hm.. jadro mi usuwa
<TheNumb> whut? :D
<bejker> jak to instaluje
<TheNumb> Dobra, nie instaluj tego.
<TheNumb> Ale gunwo.
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/HgUfL0bw
<bejker> too late :D
<bejker> az sie boje reboot zrobic :P
<bejker> idzie to cofnac jakos?
<bejker> nvm
<bejker> ;]
<TheNumb> Zainstaluj spowrotem :D
<TheNumb> Btw, skąd masz kernel 3.13?
<TheNumb> A, masz trusty
<TheNumb> To się nie dziw, że się pierdzieli.
<TheNumb> Widocznie w linux-firmware się zawiera amd64-microcode
<bejker> no zainstalowalem juz upgrade robie ;p
<TheNumb> Jak to już upgrade robisz?
<TheNumb> Z 13.10?
<bejker> nie dist-upgrade
<bejker> tylko samo upgrade
<TheNumb> Ale upgrade z 13.10 robiłeś?
<TheNumb> Czy co?
<bejker> a nie wiem, cos tam na usb mam
<TheNumb> ._.
<bejker> w sumie dist-upgrade nie robvilem tutaj
<bejker> wiec taka wersje juz mam :)
<TheNumb> Zgubiłem się.
<bejker> hm... nie wiem co zrobilem
<bejker> ale pokazuje juz normalnie procka ze 1.6 jest
<bejker> -.-
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-21
<Ploy_> Jasnowidz Krzysztof Jackowski znalazl podobno zaginiony samolot
<Ploy_> http://www.se.pl/wydarzenia/swiat/jasnowidz-krzysztof-jackowski-znalazl-zaginiony-samolot-jest_386938.html
<pajonk> Super.
<TheNumb> O, nie ma gjmbusa.
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<pajonk> Zaraz będzie: "O, nie ma TheDumba. :DDDDDDDD"
<TheNumb> pfff
<pajonk> prrrt
<TheNumb> pajonk: prostak.
<TheNumb> I to jeszcze takiego głośnego trzmiela puściłeś ;|
<TheNumb> pajonk: Znalazłem Ciebie w internetach: http://xcolors.net/
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<pajonk> bez gunwa
<pajonk> i tak zmieniłem już
<TheNumb> Nick?
<TheNumb> <:
<pajonk> Ciebie, na lepszy model.
<TheNumb> pff
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> o/
<pajonk> |o|
<Quintasan> \o/
<pajonk> aaaj makarena
<Ploy_> juz wiadomo gdzie jest samolot
<Ploy_> http://www.se.pl/wydarzenia/swiat/jasnowidz-krzysztof-jackowski-znalazl-zaginiony-samolot-jest_386938.html
<ciastek> dobra teoria o samolocie: http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire
<Ploy_> ciastek, czytales o jasnowidzu ktory wie gdzie jest samolot?
<ciastek> Ploy_: tak
<Ploy_> czy moze mi ktos do tego filmiku link dac? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=494862867308972&set=a.234887276639867.53695.229722963822965&type=1
<mati75> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/s720x720/1920252_494862867308972_616832811_n.png
<mati75> proszę
<Stirlitz> Cześć
<mati75> sześć
<Stirlitz> ftpd, ping
<ftpd> Stirlitz, Pong.
<Stirlitz> o!
<ftpd> Ale tak na szybkości, mam za 22 minuty ewaluację 1. dnia pyrkonu.
<Stirlitz> ech potrzebuje kogos od ipseców
<ftpd> To nie ja.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, może kogoś polecisz, nie musi byc za darmo :).
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: co tym razem hakujesz?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-22
 * drathir bada teren freebsd...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> http://i.imgur.com/onohLJf.jpg
<Ploy> czy jest jakis kanal pod tematem tego zaginionego samolotu 777?
<pajonk> #zgubilismysamolot
<nvll> samolot sie zgubil bo mial zle chmody
<nvll> i kazdy mogl go sobie wziac
<pajonk> ps. to prawda
<TheNumb> zgubił się bo było złoto na pokładzie <:
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, apny plusa, ale dałem rade już ;)
<Ploy> slyszeliscie ze atakuje w afryce virus ebola znowu?
<pajonk> jabola
<Ploy> powaznie
<Ploy> http://www.woda.edu.pl/artykuly/prywatyzacja_wody/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-23
<m477> elo elo
<pajonk> 4 2 0
<Dreadlish> 5 2 0
<marsjaninzmarsa> 6 2 0
<Ploy> 7 2 0
<Ploy> http://www.activism.com/pl_PL/petycje/strona-2
<Ploy> tak patrze na te strone
<Ploy> jeszcze jakis czas temu nie trzeba bylo sie rejestrowac, czy sie myle?
<pajonk> dunnolol
<Ploy> pajonk, co masz na mysli?
<pajonk> Teraz? Kawę.
<yan2014> Cześć. Poleci ktoś fajną polską grę na Ubuntu?
<gjm> Polecam.
<nvll> polecam
<yan2014> A dokładnie jaki tytuł?
<mati75> rm -rf /
<Ashiren> polska? w sensie przez polakow czy po polsku
<Ploy> wezcie sie podpiszcie prosze https://secure.avaaz.org/pl/petition/Do_Bronislawa_Komorowskiego_O_zawetowanie_ustawy_o_tzn_Bratniej_Pomocy/?cwiJhhb
<Ploy> tu wyjasnienie konkretnie w jakiej sprawie http://wolnemedia.net/polityka/obce-sluzby-na-ulicach-polski/
<yan2014> Ashiren: przez Polaków.
<Ashiren> to sa jakies? oO
<yan2014> Ashiren: np. Wiedźmin jest fajny
<Ashiren> ale to przez wine conajwyzej
<yan2014> Ashiren: już niedługo :)
<gjm> rok 2014 rokiem linuksa
<yan2014> Mogliby sportować Soldata na Ubuntu, bo aktualnie jest tylko jego klon: Teeworlds.
<yan2014> A z polskiego softu na Ubuntu, co jeszcze jest?
<Tracerneo> yan2014: Anomally czy jakoś tak, w HB było.
<Tracerneo> Z gier.
<yan2014> Tracerneo: Anomally to głośny tytuł i dzięki.
<Tracerneo> A polskiego softu jest sporo.
<Tracerneo> Chociaż ciężko znaleźć stricte polski, bo projekty open-source mają to do siebie, że każdy może je rozwijać. A takich jest najwięcej.
<Tracerneo> Z znanych mi mogę podać jakiś program w javie do PITów czy innej urzędniczej pracy.
<yan2014> Nie wiedziałem, że 11bit wypuściło soundtracki do pobrania: http://www.11bitstudios.com/games/15/soundtracks . Fajnie.
<dami_> hej
<dami_> ma ktoś program VLC?
<jacekn> dami_: ja mam
 * mati75 jest opiekunem pakietu VLC
<dami_> chodzi mi konwertowanie filmów w vlc
<dami_> kiedys konwertowałem teraz vlc zaktualizowali i nie wiem jak sie konwertuje
<PaulEU> a nie prościej użyć ffmpeg?
<PaulEU> vlc korzysta z bibliotek ffmpeg
<Janusz> Planujecie jakies swietowanie premiery 14.04?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<Janusz> W jakiej formie?
<gjm> Już wynająłem stadion narodowy.
<TheNumb> Janusz: wyjdę z domu.
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> Nawet nie wiem kiedy ma "wyjść" 14.04.
<TheNumb> Uh, huh
<TheNumb> April 17th
<TheNumb> Warning /!\ FinalRelease, Ubuntu Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Janusz> Mysle, ze znajomymi wnies toast i ci, ktorzy jeszcze nie ustalili przelewu stalego beda zachecani, zeby go ustalic.
<TheNumb> yyy?
<Janusz> ?
<gjm> ¿nnn
<gjm> s/nnn/hhh/
<Janusz> Jezeli ktos nie pije alko to toast soczkiem.
<CookieM> ja tam i tak zostaję przy pancerniku
<TheNumb> Pancerniku? :D
<CookieM> przepraszam, pangolinie
<gjm> patolinie
<TheNumb> pendolinie
<TheNumb> W ubuntu brakuje mi trochę oprogramowania.
<Janusz> TheNumb: a dokladnie?
<TheNumb> Janusz: pomniejszych zabawek.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Chyba jakoś przeżyję :P
<Janusz> Poki np. ministerstwo finansow do zlozenia pitu wymaga zainstalowanych, niewspieranych juz Abobe Flash i Air, to warto klasc nacisk na uzytkowanie otwartozrodlowych systemow.
<TheNumb> jak niewspieranych?
<Janusz> Systemow Operacyjnych.
<TheNumb> No, aira nie ma na linuksa.
<TheNumb> A wiesz ile ludzi używa linuksa? ;]
<Janusz> Adobe juz nie zajmuje sie Flash i Air dla Linuksa.
<TheNumb> Janusz: wiesz, że pit możesz sobie wydrukować i zanieść? <:
<TheNumb> Chociaż ja jestem z tych leniwych i z windowsa "złożyłem".
<Janusz> Tu nie chodzi o Linuksa, a o to by mozna bylo zlozyc pit przez aktualne rozwiazanie.
<TheNumb> Można.
<Janusz> TheNumb: Nie po to sa komputery, zebym chodzil do urzedow.
<TheNumb> Tylko musisz wiedzieć jak.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Janusz> TheNumb: zainstalujesz mi aktualne Air i Flash na Linuksie?
<dami_> niech ktoś mi  wytłumaczy jak blondynce: jak zwiekszyć rosdzielczość pliku video w linux?
<dami_> rozdzielczość*
<TheNumb> Chcesz przeskalować plik?
<dami_> nie wiem co masz dokładnie na myśli "przeskalować"
<TheNumb> dami_: a co masz na myśli piszać "chcę zwiększyć rozdzielczość"
<TheNumb> ?
<TheNumb> Janusz_: najnowszego nie zainstaluję, ale jak się pogimnastykujesz to 2.6 ruszy.
<Janusz_> TheNumb: akurat 2.6 jest ostatnim wspieranym
<dami_> TheNumb chce zwiększyć jakośc video
<TheNumb> Już nawet nie wspieranym <:
<TheNumb> dami_: musisz znaleźć plik o większej rozdzielczości.
<TheNumb> Co najwyżej możesz zmniejszyć jakość.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz przeskalować w górę to zobaczysz tylko pikselozę.
<Janusz_> TheNumb: Wspieranym, w sensie, że możesz go zainstalować 2-3 poleceniami w terminalu.
<dami_> nie da sie ?
<TheNumb> dami_: a jak to sobie wyobrażasz?
<TheNumb> Spróbuj powiększać bez końca zdjęcie
<TheNumb> Co zobaczysz?
<gjm> >zwiększyć rozdielczość
<dami_> na windowsie kiedys takie coś robiłem
<TheNumb> :D
<gjm> xD
<dami_> gjm tak
<gjm> słszyałem o powiększaniu penisa, ale nie o czymś takim
<gjm> słyszałem nawet
<dami_> hahah
<dami_> gjm wszystko jest możliwe
<TheNumb> dami_: to co chcesz zrobić akurat nie jest.
<dami_> na windowsie jest
<TheNumb> Nie.
<Ashiren> meh, chlopak chce zwiekszyc rozdzielczosc pliku video a wy mu nie pomagacie :c
<Ashiren> dajesz avidemux i scale, tudziez ffmpeg z pierdyliardem opcji
<TheNumb> Zaraz wróci płakać, że wideło nagle się zrobiło brzydkie.
<Ashiren> ale to nie moj problem
<TheNumb> ;DDD
<TheNumb> Ashiren: ale na windowsie się dało!
<TheNumb> Ashiren: co ten linuks, nie umie jak windows?
<Ashiren> no widocznie slaby
<bastetmilo> Zaraz! Windows umie zrobić z nieHD HD??
<CookieM> czo ten linux (tm)
<gjm> Windows umie wszystko.
<gjm> Zwłaszcza zjebać się w najmniej odpowiednim momencie.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: tak!
<TheNumb> CookieM: łap, ™
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: bez jaj! To ja idę instalować Windę na moim maczku, żeby filmy na HD przerobić.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ale czekaj, nie pochwalił się która wersja windowsa.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: łe, ja myślałam, że wszystkie
<TheNumb> Ale nam sesja linuksowa obrodziła w tym roku
<TheNumb> http://11.sesja.linuksowa.pl/
<TheNumb> Paczajcie na agendę :DDDD
<TheNumb> Quintasan: good dżob.
<Quintasan> Szanujcie NSN za prelekcję o emacsie
<bastetmilo> Właśnie.
<TheNumb> pff, emacs
<TheNumb> :F
<bastetmilo> Powiedzcie mi, czemu na sesji wszyscy prelegenci to faceci?
<gjm> #gender
<Dreadlish> żęder
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Bo żadna kobita się nie zgłosiła od chyba grudnia?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Biorę co dają, nie wybrzydzam
<drathir> ewentualnie mplayer -vf help #scale
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: a dlaczego tak jest? Na ostatniej sesji widziałam parę dziewczyn, nawet chyba wśród organizatorów
<drathir> ale pikselozy nie warto robic...
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Na ostatniej Sesji w sumie była prelegentka.
<bastetmilo> w sumie? To była czy nie?
<Quintasan> Była.
<gjm> I co ugotowała?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Jeżeli chcesz wygłosić jakąś prelekcję to zapraszam za rok, nawet slot mogę spróbować zarezerwować.
<Quintasan> gjm: Jak mnie pamięć nie myli to jakiś system plików dla klastrów.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ja zajmuję się organizowaniem :>, więc jakby co mogę zorganizować jakieś prelegentki.
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Tak.
<Quintasan> Będę Cię szturchał przy organizacji następnej.
<gjm> :>
<Janusz_> Kto idzie świętować wieczorem 17go kwietnia premierę 14.04?
<Janusz_> W Wawie.
<Janusz_> Szkoda, że to czwartek, a nie piątek, ale nie trzeba przesadzać :)
<gjm> Ja.
<gjm> Biegnę.
<Janusz_> gjm: Serio.
<gjm> A, jak serio, to nie biegnę.
<bastetmilo> Janusz_: oj, jaka szkoda. Ja będę 4 i 5 kwietnia w Warszawie.
<TheNumb> Janusz_: ale premierę ubuntu czy kubuntu albo innej wersji?
<Janusz_> 17go będzie premiera 14.04
<TheNumb> No ale którego ubuntu? :D
<nvll> 14.04
<Janusz_> TheNumb: defaultowego
<Ashiren> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-16
<drathir> bry...
<xaxes`> o/
<xaxes`> drathir: co tam, jak tam?
<lisu> o/
<drathir> xaxes`: witam...
<drathir> xaxes`: a zaamierzam zmodernizowac domowa siec troszka, bo juz ni miejsca brakuje ;/
<drathir> troszke*
<xaxes`> drathir: coś taki smutny?
<xaxes`> u mnie w pokoju jeszcze 3 porty eth wolne, ale wifi nie sięga, trzeba repeater postawić
<Ashiren> 1st world problems
<drathir> xaxes`: nie smutny, /me tak ma...
<drathir> xaxes`: /me zastanawia sie o instalacji z mozliwoscia rozbudowy czyli cos w stylu switch per pietro...
<TheNumb> drathir: jak masz dobrą instalację elektryczną to może EOP
<drathir> TheNumb: tez o tym myslalem, ale budynek pod tym wzgledem to "magia" doslownie jest, wiec pomysl porzucilem niestety, ale ogolnie to bardzo dobra alternatywa...
<xaxes`> mam w domu, polecam
<greensec> fiku miku tak sie siedzi na nocniku :)
<greensec> przerabial ktos z was kiedys pendrive z sprzetowym szyfrowaniem
<greensec> ?
<greensec> wrzucilbym sobie np live cd ale czy wystartuje z niego ? skoro sprzetowy kontroler to powinien sobie dac rade z poziomu biosu prawda
<kklimonda> greensec: powinno działac, tylko ten pendrive będzie się chyba blokował przy każdym restarcie etc.
<kklimonda> greensec: ja używałem go do bootowania serwera
<kklimonda> to się ujebałem próbując go odblokować w różnych momentach bootowania, by go serwer wykrył ponownie
<kklimonda> ogólnie słaby deal ;)
<greensec> trza przetescic... najwyzej zostanie mi na dane
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-17
<drathir> bry...
<tomodachi> witajcie bracie
<gjm> u wot m8
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-18
<el> mam pytanie
<el> czy na zwykłej nagrywarce nagra płyte 8,5GB?
<jacekowski> zalezy jak zwyklej
<jacekowski> czy to nagrywarka dvd?
<el> tak
<el> ma chyba z 5lat
<el> da rade?
<drathir> el: model?
<el> nie pamietam
<drathir> el: jesli dl obsluguje to powinno, choc po 5latach napedy roznie sie zachowuja...
<el> to dobrze wiedziec
<el> a blu ray ?
<drathir> el: strzelam, ze raczej malo prawdopodobne...
<drathir> el: dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer'
<drathir> zobacz czy cos zwroci...
<DaZ> ja bym po prostu zobaczył co sie dzieje na froncie tej nagrywarki
<jacekowski> el: zrob wodim -prcap
<DaZ> i jak sie nie reklamuja, ze potrafia robic dual layer
<DaZ> to najpewniej nie potrafi xD
<jacekowski> albo wodim dev=dev/sr0 -prcap
<jacekowski> i to ze pisze ze potrafi niekoniecznie oznacza ze bedzie dzialac po 5 latach
<jacekowski> moze nagrywac plyty ktore sa nie nadajace sie do niczego
<DaZ> przesadzasz mordeczko
<DaZ> niby jakaś szansa jest, ale pewnie jest używana tak jak każdy napęd dysków optycznych w XXI wieku
<DaZ> czyli wcale xD
<el> ok dzienki  za rade
<DaZ> > dzienki
<DaZ> już sie odzwyczaiłem od debili w moim internecie xD
<drathir> DaZ: napedy po roku niestety widzialem padajace, wiec po 5 latach sam kurz zabic moze, ale wszystko od producenta i jakosci zalezy...
<jacekowski> ja wiem ze cdrom w moim laptopie nie dziala
<jacekowski> a w drugim laptopie to nawet nie wiem bo w ogole nie uzywalem
<drathir> jacekowski: /me ma takie dvd w lapku, ze dvd nie czyta, a cd czyta, aale nie wszystkie... soczewka laser rip podejrzewam..
<drathir> jacekowski: no ale mial prawo przy takim obciazeniu i tylu latach...
<TheNumb> ja mam nagrywarkę dvd w lap... nie wiem po co
<TheNumb> ostatni raz używałem z rok temu
<TheNumb> albo i więcej
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy jest kieszeń coby tam zamontować HDD
<drathir> TheNumb: w sumie racja w lapku to troche marnotrawienie miejsca taniej gdyby zewnetrzna dodawali..m
<TheNumb> no
<jacekowski> TheNumb: jest
<TheNumb> jacekowski: pytanie czy do mojego laptopa <:
<jacekowski> TheNumb: mozesz kupic takie cos ze normaly 2.5" dysk sie montuje zamiast CD,
<jacekowski> TheNumb: do kazdego jest
<TheNumb> mhm
<jacekowski> to jest standardowy rozmiar slim
<TheNumb> i żeby zaślepka była :D
<jacekowski> tylko cdrom musi miec cos co sie nazywa multibay
<jacekowski> tzn. ta plastikowa zaslepka co ladnie wyglada musi sie dac odpiac od cdroma
<jacekowski> 99% sie da
<jacekowski> chyba ze to japko
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> dell
<jacekowski> to sie musi dac
<TheNumb> muszę się rozejrzeć w takim razie
<jacekowski> zobacz czy masz takie zaczepy ze da sie odpiac ten plastik z przodu
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba bardzo ostroznie, bo one sie lubia lamac
<TheNumb> ;z
<TheNumb> a, są
<TheNumb> po bokach chyba
<jacekowski> http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_179314_3.jpg
<jacekowski> tak to wyglada
<TheNumb> dober
<TheNumb> dobre*
<jacekowski> odpinasz ten plastik, przypinasz do tego i masz
<TheNumb> ile taka impreza?
<TheNumb> koło 100?
<jacekowski> z chin
<jacekowski> 10
<TheNumb> aha
<TheNumb> ;D
<jacekowski> to jest tylko kawalek plastiku
<jacekowski> bez zadnej elektroniki
<TheNumb> domyślam się
<jacekowski> $9.54 na dx.com
<jacekowski> znacznie drozej jak ulamiesz ten orginalny plastik z cdroma
<jacekowski> chyba ze przykleisz go superglue na stale
<jacekowski> albo olejesz
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> dobrze by było wziąć do tego jakieś ssd na podmianę dysku.
<jacekowski> ja mam 1 SSD 500 albo 512GB i tyle
<BlessJah> caddy sie to nazywa i nie, nie na wszystkie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: napisalem przeciez ze w japkach sie nie da
<TheNumb> jacekowski: aż takiego dużego i drogiego nie potrzebuję
<TheNumb> 250 by styknęło raczej
<jacekowski> TheNumb: ale SSD teraz tanie sa
<TheNumb> ta, cholernie
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> samsung 850 pro 600 pln za 250 GiB
<BlessJah> jacekowski: niektore laptopy maja wszystko po swojemu, ale generalnie da sie znalezc
<jacekowski> TheNumb: to w polsce
<jacekowski> TheNumb: poza tym, na co ci pro?
<TheNumb> bo ładnie brzmi
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> nie no, evo będę brał jeśli już
<jacekowski> TheNumb: biorac sensowniejsze 850 EVO masz £150
<jacekowski> za 500GB
<TheNumb> a co mi w funtach
<TheNumb> ja mam złotówki
<jacekowski> a nie, £135 sie da dostac
<jacekowski> czyli 772PLN okolo
<jacekowski> czyli jakies 800PLN z przesylka bys byl w stanie dostac
<Dread> ckwa
<Dread> piszą 890zł
<TheNumb> cool kids with asthma?
<drathir> ?
<gjm> ¿
<rsajdok> ktoś pomoże jak z tego wybrnąć http://pastie.org/10035839
<gjm> Try using -f
<rsajdok> nie działa
<drathir> rsajdok: zablokuj wszystkie recznie dodane repozytoria moze...
<drathir> albo libc6 zaktualizuj
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-19
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ugh, nowy openssh popsuł się z openssl 1.0.2
<TheNumb> ...
<bastetmilo> Cześć
<TheNumb> cześć bastet
<drathir> O.o
<drathir> witam...
<drathir> kooope lat...
<gjm> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> To co się działo jak mnie nie było? Opowiadajcie!
<drathir> ruch w sumie jak zwykle... tego od systemd chyba nie dorwali, co cos za cicho, chyba ze jeszcze nie zawital...
<drathir> bo cos*
<TheNumb> drathir: w kwietniu jest sesja linuksowa
<TheNumb> spokojnie <:
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: kto idzie na sesje?
<TheNumb> ja
<TheNumb> prawdopodobnie ;p
<TheNumb> może skrzyp :D
<bastetmilo> a bedzie cos ciekawego?
<TheNumb> Chyba jeszcze nie ma agendy
<TheNumb> będzie Poettering ;D
<bastetmilo> jak mi nie bedzie kolidowac z moimi eventami to z checia wpadne
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: http://12.sesja.linuksowa.pl/#cfp
<jacekowski> systemd to zlo
<jacekowski> pulseaudio to zlo
<drathir> jacekowski: ++
<TheNumb> pulseaudio jest ok
<TheNumb> nie miałem problemów ostatnio
<drathir> jak cos z dzwiekiem to pierwsze co pulse wyrzucic...
<TheNumb> pierdzielisz
<TheNumb> pierwsze co się robi to debuguje sprzęt
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> ja ostatnio myślałem, że pulse a to utleniły się styki na wzmacniaczu
<drathir> TheNumb: a szkoda czasu, bo i tak przewaznie wychodzi na to, ze wina pulse...
<gjm> wina tuska
 * drathir tam na czystej alsie woli zawsze siedziec, wtedy wiadomo, ze jak cos nie dziala to wina sprzetu...
<TheNumb> tak, od razu zacznij znowu używać OSS
<TheNumb> ech
<bastetmilo> borze, nic się tutaj nie zmieniło
<drathir> hrhr
<gjm> hrhr²
<tomodachi> spotify:track:7L5RcLaRzDYPU0BFv8Ahju
<Ashiren> mhm
<ftpd> tomodachi: przykry jest ten kawalek, zawsze byl.
<tomodachi> ftpd: tak tak
<gjm> tak tak tak
<TheNumb> ftpd: tak tak tak tak
<tomodachi> for i in {1..100} ; do echo tak ; done
<tomodachi> lepiej chyba for i in {1..100} ; do print " tak " ; done
<Ashiren> ~nie
<TheNumb> ~nengnengnengneng
<gjm> ,nanananana
<gjm> oh
<gjm> ty trollu
<bastetmilo> co to za smutny kawalek?
<tomodachi> ale dobry!
<gjm> nie
<tomodachi> for i in {1..100} ; do print " tak " ; done
<gjm> yes no
<gjm> przegrałeś
<Ashiren> yes was
<Voldenet> tomodachi: yes tak
<Voldenet> naucz się w linuch
<TheNumb> Voldenet: po co
<TheNumb> przecież pętle są lepsiejsze
<Voldenet> dowiedzenie się o istnieniu komendy yes zmieniło moje życie, TheNumb
<Voldenet> niech zmieni i Twoje
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> ja tak aktualizuję mój config kernela make oldconfig | yes
<TheNumb> dobrze?
<Voldenet> yes
<TheNumb> Voldenet++
<Ashiren> emerge systemd | yes
<gjm> remove kebab | yes
<TheNumb> Ashiren: mam w gentoo systemd 219
<TheNumb> w parchu dalej 218? <:
<Ashiren> ale zanim zainstalujesz to bedzie dawno 220
<gjm> K.O.
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> mam 219
<TheNumb> czego nie rozumiesz w tym zdaniu? <:
<Ashiren> ale co to znaczy ze masz
<Ashiren> masz zrodla
<Ashiren> niezainstalowane
<gjm> ps. to prawda
<Dread> jak nie
<Dread> gentoo wykonuje make install
<Dread> potem kopiuje do /
<Dread> szach mat
<TheNumb> tak
<gjm> nie
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> o nie, jakiś haker
<Ashiren> spoko, to z gentoo
<TheNumb> kolejny haker
<TheNumb> co tu sie wyprawia
<Dread> hajker
<gjm> hu…
<gjm> a, nie
<Dread> gjm: nie ten kanal
<Voldenet> TheNumb: nie dość, że irc, to kanał o linuksie
<Voldenet> tutaj tylko boty nie są hakerami
<Voldenet> a i też nie wszystkie
<gjm> tak
<Dread> tak
<Dread> co bot to hack
<dfgg> nie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-20
<m477> ogladacie zacmienie? :p
<Ashiren> nie mam telewizora
<m477> ja tesz
<bastetmilo> Ja ogladam
<bastetmilo> ale już mnie oczy bolą od patrzenia w słonce
<drathir> m477: nie no ladnie widac...
<drathir> bry...
<m477> dyskietetek nie macie
<drathir> m477: ja przez dwa szkla zielone ogladam...
<drathir> ladnie nadgryzione... ale i tak beda fotki cyfrowkami z filtrem w necie na bank... najlepszy jest ten efekt niby swieci, a ciemno...
<drathir> btw pogoda swietnaa sie trafila do obserwacji...
<tomodachi> ja oglodalem
<tomodachi> bastetmilo: chwilke boli ale potem prechodzi , i juz nigdy nie bedzie bolało paczenie
<tomodachi> kiedy kolwiek
<tomodachi> umnie było troche zachmurzone i snieg padał
<m477> podobno bardzo nie zdrowo jest patrzyc podczas zacmienia golym okiem
<m477> bardziej niz na normalne slonce
<tomodachi> tez tak shåg vilka de va
<tomodachi> 11:18 <@tomodachi> Ericssons VD
<tomodachi> sorki
<tomodachi> tez tak słyszałem
<bastetmilo> A więc oślepnę i umrę po patrzyłam na słońce podczas zaćmienia.
<m477> tak
<drathir> tomodachi: och Ty, czyzbys chcial, zeby bastetmilo oslepla? ;/ nie ladnie...
<drathir> gjm: a straznik, co spi? kobiety niewinne tu chca krzywdzic i zero reakcji... oj tez nie za ladnie...
<gjm> ban
<bastetmilo> awww, ja - niewinna kobieta.
<bastetmilo> jakie to
<bastetmilo> słodkie
<gjm> rzygam tęczą
<m477> jem to
<bastetmilo> Gdzie jest mój jednorożec?
<ftpd> Zaćmiło go.
<tomodachi> niema reakcji bo juz sa slepi
<tomodachi> mission successfull
<suore> SIemka, jest możliwość wysłać dźwięk z PC-ta do Przedniego wejścia mikrofonowego, zamiast wyjścia przedniego słuchawkowego?
<drathir> suore: pozamieniac kable, albo przepisac stery, ewentualnie moze daloby rade z mappowanuiem kanalow, ale watpie, ze wysle na mikrofonowe...
<suore> drathir, szkoda, chciałem kupić nowe... okazuje że front panel tylko teraz z USB i czytnikami SD...w necie niema żadnych z Hs. In...
<suore> Zamienić kable nic nie da robierałem przód i są tylko 1. 1.  Zasilanie 2. USB 3.Jack Mic/Hs...
<drathir> na bank gdzies stare na allegro powinni miec...
<suore> 3 kabelki... =C. Myślałem że w ALSE-ie coś da się poczarować
<drathir> w sensie ze laczone jest?
<suore> tak łączone 1 kabelek to Mic In i Hq Out
<drathir> to przejsciowki podobno sa co rozdzielaja...
<suore> 2gi to USB i trzci to eSATA
<suore> pomyliłem z zasilanie m:P
<suore> tzn ?
<suore> jak działają te przejściówki
<drathir> tak jak w lapkach teraz robia sluchawki/mikrofon
<drathir> w sensie na jednym jacku,,,
<suore> yhym
<drathir> szczedmosc miejsca, bo zlacza te tak duzo zabieraja ;/
<drathir> powinni w zamian przejsciowke dodawac gratis...
<lisu> bry
<denysonique> http://www.wykop.pl/link/2455939/sonda-uliczna-na-kogo-polacy-zaglosuja-w-wyborach-prezydenckich/
<denysonique> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKoLfyCf3zY - direct link
<TheNumb> denysonique: ja głosuję na oszołoma
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-21
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2015/3/11/a064c5c8-c0df-4824-989b-bcb697ce5fed.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Z8P2a8l.jpg
<DaZ> :3
<Ashiren> :o http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aQ4ozyK_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3kv7Qbf.png?1
<drathir> bry...
<matti__> bry
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rDS8djE.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OlOrJpI.jpg
<ania12lat> kot huncwot
<foreste> Witam  ;D
<foreste> moze ktos wie jak poznac ip  2 komputera podlaczone przez siec lan nie posiadajac dostempu jego
<foreste> np pc <-> raspberry pi
<jacekowski> z routera
<jacekowski> tzn. z serwera dhcp na routerze
<foreste> routera nie kozystam
<jacekowski> to rpi nie bedzie mialo adresu
<jacekowski> bo rpi wymaga serwera dhcp
<foreste> polaczenie bezposrednie lan
<jacekowski> tzn. nie rpi samo ale wiekszosc systemow na rpi ma taka domyslna konfiguracje ze musisz miec dhcp
<foreste> teraz tak mam nia polaczenie statestyczne ustalone ip
<foreste> to jak dac dostemp do internetu ej na systemie linux
<jacekowski> ej najpierw przeczytaj slownik
<foreste> bo w kde network manager ma opcje wspoldzielenie z komputerami ale wtedy jej przydziela ip ktorego nieznam
<drathir> zapewne w ifconfig powinno byc jesli tworzy jakas osobna siec...
<ftpd> foreste: arp -a
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/GnS997A.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-22
<grek> czesc
<grek> jest jakas alternatywa dla virtualbox nie wymagajaca zmiany w kernelu
<TheNumb> grek: kvm
<grek> dziek
<lisu> dobry
<TheNumb> ry
<TheNumb> lisu: o/
<grek> http://wklej.to/YCTVF
<grek> a Wiecie może czy to można zainstalować na dedyku ovh , oni maja cos z kernelem jakas swoja wersje bez zrodel - nie wiem dokladnie jakies komplikacje
<grek> po instalacji z manuala mam jak wyzeh
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> no to kvm też nie ruszy
<TheNumb> bo ich kernele nie mają obsługi modułów
<TheNumb> :D
<grek> no to nie fajnie
<grek> a wine moze odpalac program zdublowany który normalnie na win uruchamia sie jedna instancja
<grek> przez wine
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> grek: tanie dedyki ovh z tego co kiedys bylo obslugiwaly kvm-a...
<grek_> teraz widac nie
<grek_> sa osobne oferty do wirtualizacji pewnie stad ta komplikacja, przy chceciach i wiedzy mozna sobie zmienic kernel - chyba jest to zgodne z regulaminem
<drathir> grek: uname -a?
<drathir> grek: i musisz wczytac odpowiednia na procka architekture raczej...
<grek_> Linux ns372228.ip-188-165-215.eu 3.10.23-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 18 14:48:24 CET 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<matti__> bry
<ali1> witam, poszukuje sprzętu lenovo t440s czy dell e7440?
<ali1> co lepiej będzie smigać? na dellu ponoć są jakies problemy? z klawiaturą? ktoś uzywał?
<BlessJah> ali1: nie mialem nigdy problemu z latitude
<jacekowski> TheNumb: kernele ovh maja kvm wbudowany
<mati75> kernele ovh są zjebane
<gjm> ;O
<TheNumb> mati75++
<gjm> starzejesz się
<ania14lat> ,_,
<drathir> 5
<drathir> sry...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-21
<tobiasz29> o/ heja
<noobSaibot> czy debiana można specjalnie odpalać z uefi ? czy nie ma opcjii takich do kernela ?
<noobSaibot> czy linuxa poprostu
<noobSaibot> boot-repair krzyczy że chce uefi
<gjm> dzik powrócił
<drathir> uefi chyba przewaznie wlasne osobne wpisy tworz, wiec ciezko ubic...
<drathir> wlacznie z nadpisaniem przy reinstalacji winzgrozy...
<noobSaibot> to co ja mam zrobić ?
<noobSaibot> windowsa nie widać
<noobSaibot> osprober nie działa
<firemark> install gentoo
<noobSaibot> boot-repair chce uefi
<noobSaibot> zainstaluje
<noobSaibot> wypaliłem minimalny obraz
<noobSaibot> ale najpierw chce z grubem uporządkować
<noobSaibot> partycje mam w GPT co ciekawe
<noobSaibot> czy zaznaczyć opcje ZACHOWAJ KOPIE I ZMIEŃ NAZWĘ PLIKÓW EFI WINDOWSA w boot-repair ? Czy to nie jest groźne ?
<firemark> gjm: szykuj się na pozew sądowy
<drathir> zapewne plyte uruchomilo w legacy nie w uefi dlatego nie widzialo...
<drathir> 11:50 < drathir> zapewne plyte uruchomilo w legacy nie w uefi dlatego nie widzialo...
<drathir> dzik: ^
 * tobiasz29 się dziwi po raz drugi
<marek__> co sądzicie o ubuntufreebsd?
<marek__> a raczej ubuntubsd
<noobSaibot> .
<noobSaibot> co to zdjęli ?
<gjm> nie
<noobSaibot> jakie polecacie systemy dzisiaj wspierane linuxowe ?
<noobSaibot> distra
<noobSaibot> z polskich jest jakaś ?
<mati75> freedos
<noobSaibot> ale mądre to było
<noobSaibot> dawaj jeszcze
<noobSaibot> może coś w basicu ?
<noobSaibot> może spektruma sobie kupię ?
<firemark> ubuntufreebsd? :D
<firemark> raczej ubuntubdsm
<noobSaibot> jakieś ubuntu instalnę
<noobSaibot> 5 systemów
<noobSaibot> nowy komp do opylenia
<noobSaibot> najlżejsze jakieś
<noobSaibot> może
<noobSaibot> albo wayalanda
<CookieM> it's my fetish
<noobSaibot> piepszycie
<noobSaibot> niewiem jak windowsa dodać do gruba bo kilka metod zawiodło
<noobSaibot> gpt error
<noobSaibot> bootloader windowsa jest na efi
<tobiasz29> ubu kaberety?
<noobSaibot> tutaj nie można mówić nic po ludzku
<noobSaibot> bo wejdzie ci jogurcik wyprosi
<noobSaibot> mati75 to kanalia
<noobSaibot> jakim prawem mnie z pokoju wyrzuciłeś bakterio ?
<noobSaibot> kto ty tam jesteś ? Jamesem bondem ?
<tobiasz29> B
<noobSaibot> gjm ma opa
<tobiasz29> ale on ma gdzieś
<noobSaibot> fiuta sobie naciśnij
<noobSaibot> widzę co się dzieje
<noobSaibot> a kim on jest ?
<noobSaibot> nikim
<tobiasz29> spamujesz gościu, ot co
<noobSaibot> a ty marnujesz tlen
<noobSaibot> mój także
<AleksiejLublov> wow
<noobSaibot> sobie pralkę włącz Candy
<AleksiejLublov> w domu wszyscy zdrowi?
<tobiasz29> AleksiejLublov: nie karm trola  :)
<noobSaibot> twojego ?
<noobSaibot> polak
<noobSaibot> polack
<noobSaibot> kurwa
<noobSaibot> jakie to wszystko jest kudłate
<noobSaibot> tylko dać im władzę
<noobSaibot> sołtysi
<AleksiejLublov> tobiasz29: nie myślałem, że to napiszę, ale łatwiej jest drathira zrozumieć :)
<noobSaibot> wy to akceptujecie
<noobSaibot> i nie rozumiecie tego
<noobSaibot> co tu się dzieje
<tobiasz29> :D  drathir to równy gość
<mati75> noobSaibot: stąd też chcesz wylecieć z banem?
<AleksiejLublov> nie mówię, że nie, tylko czasem jego tok myślenia jest ciutke dziwny
<noobSaibot> bo to temat zakazany ?
<noobSaibot> krytyka ?
<mati75> nie
<noobSaibot> to o co tu chodzi ?
<noobSaibot> co ?
<mati75> za wyzywanie operatora kanały
<mati75> kanału*
<noobSaibot> co ci się nie podoba ?
<mati75> tak
<noobSaibot> co ?
<tobiasz29> AleksiejLublov: tak, ale da się rozszyfrować, a wtedy cuda wychodzą  :)
<noobSaibot> mówię za dużo ?
<noobSaibot> nie na temat ?
<noobSaibot> to o czym chcesz ? o tetrisie ?
<mati75> ludzie się skarżą
<noobSaibot> a ty o czym mówisz ?
<noobSaibot> na jaki temat ?
<noobSaibot> ignoruj mnie
<noobSaibot> człowieku
<noobSaibot> a nie że przeszkadza
<noobSaibot> ludzie to są ...fy
<noobSaibot> a wy macie mentalność zbiorową
<mati75> jakbym nie miał 5 prywatnych wiadomości to bym to olal
<mati75> a tak
<mati75> niestety
<noobSaibot> kolesie
<noobSaibot> normalni
<noobSaibot> jak w sejmie
<noobSaibot> to samo
<noobSaibot> dołapali się
<noobSaibot> za ręce się biorą
<noobSaibot> bo tu można szluga zapalić
<noobSaibot> i wytrzeć się papierkiem
<noobSaibot> w toalecie
<BlessJah> nie karcie trolla
<noobSaibot> wogóle serwery to mają za mało miejsca bo 10kb tekstu się marnuje
<BlessJah> s/karcie/karcie
<noobSaibot> no ale proszę
<BlessJah> to jest jak znalazłe ze klawisz  nie dziala
<noobSaibot> lwia mordka
<noobSaibot> już u siebie się czujesz ?
<noobSaibot> a możę ja po 3 latach jestem u siebie ?
<noobSaibot> albo 4
<noobSaibot> spam ci się przyśni
<noobSaibot> z trolem
<noobSaibot> lolo
<noobSaibot> bąków tu nie puszczaj
<noobSaibot> nie widzi nikt jak śmierdzi ?
<noobSaibot> może jemu bana ?
<noobSaibot> za pół mózgu ?
<noobSaibot> ale co on umie kompilować z paczek ?
<noobSaibot> a ci się lampią
<noobSaibot> jak te święte krowy
<noobSaibot> cześć dzik
<noobSaibot> wreszcie się spotkaliśmy
<noobSaibot> mój imienniku
<drathir> AleksiejLublov totalizator zawstydzony dziekuje ^^ AleksiejLublov i wiem wiem to nie komplement ale i tak dziekuje...
<AleksiejLublov> krytyka to też nie była, bardziej stwierdzenie faktu :P
<noobSaigon> drathir: jak zawsze tapfajl ale wybaczam
<noobSaigon> :)
 * drathir chyba nigdy nie zrozumie, nie dosc, ze osoby dziela sie pomyslami choc nie maja takiego obowiazku to i tak zero wdziecznosci przez obrazanie osob na kanale... nowi cos zero szacunku i wychowania dosc czesto w dzisiejszych czasach maja to przykre...
<noobSaigon> nowi... hyh
<AleksiejLublov> bo im sie wydaje, że należy się wszystko za sam fakt urodzenia
<noobSaigon> a tam...
<noobSaigon> nic im się nie wydaje...
<noobSaigon> to celowe działanie
<noobSaigon> na zamówienie czasami
<noobSaigon> szkoda gadać
<noobSaigon> natywnie nie ma takich debili  :)
<CookieM> forczanizacja internetu
<noobSaigon> hyh
<drathir> noobSaigon: spozniony refleks z mojej strony... zanim scrollbacka przeczytalem i wiadomosc poszla to juz sie zamaskowales ^^
<noobSaigon> spox :0
<noobSaigon> * :)
<drathir> tobiasz29: no nie wiem na darmowych shellach jakby tak statystyki trzymac to na bank ponad 50% nie dosc ze nawet nie podziekuje to zaraz noge z kanalu daje ;p
<tobiasz29> dojrzeją, spoko  :0
<tobiasz29> *:)
<AleksiejLublov> nie wszyscy niestety
<tobiasz29> nom... nie wszuscy zdążą   :|
<tobiasz29> y
<AleksiejLublov> chociaż w sumie, to dobrze
<vuall> witam
<tobiasz29> whoisnie go ktoś, kto się zna na tym, co whois podaje
<tobiasz29> a zresztą..
<noobSaibot> no i tyle
<noobSaibot> podłączył bym się pod syzyfa ruskiego projektu od ALT linuxa
<noobSaibot> ruskie na agp wszystkie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-22
<tobiasz29> o/
<gregorijus>  dzień dobry. http://postimg.org/image/ok1balhtn/ W czym może być problem? Tak się zrboiło po tym, kiedy koleś martwy pendrive przetestował na moim linuxie...
<Ashiren> usb killer?
<gregorijus> Nie wiem...
<gregorijus> Jak sprawdzić, w czym problem?
<Ashiren> ten pendrive dalej jest?
<Ashiren> czy on grzebal w /etc/fstab
<Ashiren> o, papiez
<gregorijus> nie man pendrivu
<gregorijus> gdzie on grzebał nie mam pojęcia
<Ashiren> po prostu wcisnij S
<gregorijus> nie warto reperować?
<Ashiren> pendrive?
<gregorijus> laptop
<tobiasz29> warto, sprawdź /etc/fstab na lapku
<Ashiren> pewnie ci dodal do /etx/fstab then pendrive, a ze jego nie ma to krzyczy ze nie moza zamontowac
<Ashiren> i ci podaje, ze press S to skip
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2142665/
<Ashiren> zakomentuj ostatnia linijke i reboot
<tobiasz29> dokłądnie, masz 'auto' na /mnt/usb
<tobiasz29> albo usuń 'auto'
<gregorijus> czyli coś mam zetrzeć?
<tobiasz29> zakomentuj czyli wstaw na poczatek linijki #
<tobiasz29> albo usuń słowo 'auto'
<tobiasz29> i mpowinno polecieć
<gregorijus> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2142676/ to?
<tobiasz29> chodzi o linijkę z wpisem dotyczącym /mnt/usb
<gregorijus> czyli dopisać # /mnt/usb etccc?
<gregorijus> ok, zara wracam, reboocik
<tobiasz29> tak, znak # powoduje, że to, co jest za nim nie jest brane pod uwagę
<tobiasz29> ... hm... ciekawe co zakometował...   :x
<Ashiren> zyjesz
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2142682/
<gregorijus> mam tak samo
<Ashiren> x.x
<Ashiren> /dev/disk/by-id/usb-UFD_2.0_Silicon-Power16G_90005B5C348D6A52-0:0 # /mnt/usb-UFD_2.0_Silicon-Power16G_90005B5C348D6A52-0:0 nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<Ashiren> # /dev/disk/by-id/usb-UFD_2.0_Silicon-Power16G_90005B5C348D6A52-0:0 # /mnt/usb-UFD_2.0_Silicon-Power16G_90005B5C348D6A52-0:0 nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<gregorijus> co mam z tym zrobić?
<gregorijus> gdzieś dopisać? zetrzeć
<gregorijus> >
<Ashiren> dzik to ty
<gregorijus> m?
<Ashiren> dopisz # na poczatku ostatniej linijki ~
<gregorijus> Poszło. Dziękuję!!!
<gregorijus> bez was linux byłby niemożliwy :D
<gjm> kliknij "Pomógł"
<gregorijus> ok
<gregorijus> ok to ok, ale jak? :D
<gregorijus> mam xchat
<gjm> żarcik
<gregorijus> ahahahah, nie śmiesznie :xDD
<tobiasz29> to nie dzik  :)
<gregorijus> gdzie dzik? kto dzik? ja dzik? :D
<gjm> to jest dzik: http://m.natemat.pl/15ddeaac12878f8fa2270f9cb951d974,640,0,0,0.png
<tobiasz29> ... apage...  :|
<gjm> żadne alpage
<tobiasz29> "...alpagi łyk i dyskusje po świt. Niecierpliwy w nas ciskał się duch".    :)      ?
<firemark> no, cisza
<firemark> tak jak powinno być
<Dread> :D
<Lakii> [;
<tobiasz29> :>
<marek__> mam problem z xrdp. wyskakuje komunikat : error problem connecting
<marek__> juz sobie poradzilem
<marek__> pozdrawiam
<firemark> to po chuj wchodzisz jak rozwiązujesz sam problemy
<AleksiejLublov> żeby sie pochwalić, że jest już dużym chłopcem?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-23
<tobiasz29> o/
<noobSaibot> witam da sie dodac dp grub2 windowsa w uefi?
<noobSaibot> witam da sie dodac do grub2 windowsa w uefi?
<d42> wszystko się da :3
<noobSaibot> jesli windows jest w uefi tzn ze w biosie sie zainstalował ?
<noobSaibot> bootmgr
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-24
<tobiasz29> o/
<marek__> mam problem z panelem na moim xfce
<marek__> moj przebiegly syn usunal dolny panel no i musialem go recznie ustawiac
<marek__> niestety nie wiem jak mogę ustawic by na panelu wyswietliły sie wszystkie aktualnie otwarte programy
<marek__> wie ktos jak zrobic by bylo jak wczesniej
<AleksiejLublov> http://ecg.vot.pl/?id=xfce4-konfiguracja
<marek__> ale jak sie nazywa aplet, ktory wyswietla aktualnie otwarte programy?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-25
<baks> 3/quit
<gjm> kłulik baks
<tobiasz29> klułik
<Kwiryniusz> Czesc
<firemark> hejo
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-26
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/qbvUL7Fh.jpg
<gjm> \:D/
<Ashiren> masz przekrzywiona glowe?
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/7IM63r7.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bYu7Dm8.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKqeZoZ_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :1.5 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/am9MGyV_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ZDOHVK3.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/UL8UHFg.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/44TnY2b.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-27
<noobSaibot> witam
<noobSaibot> poradzi ktoś jak dodać do gruba partycje windowsa w uefi ?
<Dread> gjm: pomusz
<Voldenet> noobSaibot: w uefi się nie dodaje partycji...
<Voldenet> >odpisywanie komuś kto pisał o 21:37 i wyszedł po 10 minutach
<Voldenet> Wiem, wiem.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-23
<blabs> czesc moge wkleic wam bledy ktore mi wyskakuja przy make install? nie moge sobie poradzic :(
<Ashiren> np. na pastebin
<blabs> http://pastebin.com/kXcVyfas
<blabs> ale ja jestem glupi :) wystarczylo walnac make install z sudo :]
<blabs> narka ;)
<Ashiren> do uslug
<malutka> gjm, dlaczego nie ma Ciebie tam?
<gjm> Gdzie?
<malutka> na archu?
<gjm> Bo tego się nie da czytać.
<gjm> Zresztą, w ogóle się trzeba stąd zbierać.
<d42> xDD
<gjm> co tam misiu
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-25
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lkxr5d2l6f1qbe5pxo1_1280.jpg
<malutka> Słodziak
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.funnycatsite.com/pictures/i_has_antennas.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://x3.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_KDCgKBuuwA4xSQde09pvcOayDnWie6Xm,w400.jpg
<kukunamuniu> totalizator: ping query tobi
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.funnycatsite.com/pictures/im_a_deer_now.jpg
<malutka> siema gjm
<malutka> :D
<gjm> Sie ma, albo się nie ma.
<Len> a co z kotem Schrödingera ?
<Len> może tak się ma i się nie ma naraz ;-)
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.imgur.com/wv5Oq7U.gifv
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbQgXeY_zi4
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY
<Ashiren> plagiat? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew_heGDWUtg
<gjm> Hm?
<Ashiren> nie poznajesz? oO
<Ashiren> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm7pSz9x7s
<gjm> Coś tam w komentarzach piszą.
<Ashiren> chinskich bajek nie ogladales?
<gjm> Nie :)
<slawek> Witam.
<slawek> Jest ktoś aktywny?
<Dread> nie
<Dread> wszyscy poszli spać
<gjm> Nikogo nie ma w domu.
<Ashiren> w czymze mozemy ci pomoc
<slawek> chodzi mi o skype
<Dread> nie będzie działał
<Dread> microsoft go olał
<slawek> czyli nie warto instalować w ubuntu?
<Dread> nie warto używać skype
<gjm> Wyślij sobie pocztówkę.
<slawek> a jaki komunikator w ubuntu zastąpi mi skype?
<slawek> viber?
<Ashiren> to zalezy
<Ashiren> jak masz kontakty tylko w skype no to skype ci potrzebny
<Ashiren> ale skype na linuxie kuleje o ile w ogole dziala
<slawek> dokładnie, czytałem o tym, że nie jest już wspierany w linux
<slawek> szkoda
<gjm> Postaw wirtualkę z Windowsem :>
<slawek> próbowałem viber przez terminal ale coś nie może zainstalować bo jakiś błąd jest
<gjm> Przykra sprawa.
<slawek> gjm mam na lapku tylko ubuntu
<Ashiren> ale jaki blad
<gjm> jakiś
<slawek> jak w terminalu sprawdzić jaki mam system 32 czy 64 bit?
<slawek> jaką komendą?
<Ashiren> np. uname -a
<Dread> uname -m
<slawek> ok
<slawek> mam tak
<slawek> Lenovo-G570 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:07:12 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dread> czyli masz 64 bity
<slawek> ok
<slawek> ok a w ten sposób mogę przez terminal: wget -O viber.deb http://download.cdn.viber.com/cdn/desktop/Linux/viber.deb   ?
<slawek> a potem: sudo dpkg -i viber.deb
<slawek> czy macie inne rozwiązania co do instalacji viber?
<mati75> innych nie ma
<slawek> i czy używacie u siebie Terminator?
<gjm> [thinkpad] ~ » sudo dpkg -i viber.deb
<gjm> [sudo] password for gjm:
<gjm> sudo: dpkg: command not found
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slawek> gjm może zerkniesz ten błąd http://wklej.org/id/3070761/
<gjm> Brakuje Ci pakietu.
<gjm> Masz ładnie napisane.
<slawek> faktycznie
<slawek> a skąd go pobrać?
<Ashiren> menedzerem pakietow np.
<slawek> gdzie on jest w ubuntu, sorki ale ja początkujący jestem
<Ashiren> synaptic
<Ashiren> a w konsoli to sudo apt-get install nazwa-pakietu
<slawek> prościej z konsoli, dzięki
<slawek> hmm wyrzuciło mi to http://wklej.org/id/3070766/
<Ashiren> oO na pewno bylo sudo?
<Ashiren> i zamknales instalacje z dpkg
<slawek> a trzeba zamykać dpkg?
<Ashiren> nie
<Ashiren> chodzilo mi o to czy inny proces aktualnie korzysta z instalowania rzeczy
<slawek> nie korzysta
<Ashiren> generalnie te inne pakiety jak potrzeben to powinien zainstalowac a jako nie isntauje
<Ashiren> ale co tam, ja ide spac
<slawek> ok
<slawek> udało mi się z viber :)
<slawek> działa
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-26
<blabs> czesc jest tu ktos tak rano w niedziele? :)
<blabs> zalozylem mojej panience konto na moim lapku i pozbawilem ja wszelkich praw ale chyba przesadzilem bo nawet tapety jej ustawic nie moge, co zrobic? ;)
<malutka> Reinstal
<blabs> malutka: haha dobre :]
<blabs> jak nadac jej prawa zeby mogla sobie zmieniac tapete? :P
<malutka> Czy zmiana tapety jest aż tak ważna? :]
<confluency> Nie wiem, po co pozbawiać nowe konto dodatkowych praw. Do swoich własnych plików?!
<gjm> >mojej panience
<gjm> xD
<malutka> xD
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFfVBTleZEU
<gjm> Cofnijmy się o dekadę.
<malutka> tak, pamiętam, chciałam wkleić :D
<gjm> 08:54 < blabs> jak nadac jej prawa zeby mogla sobie zmieniac tapete? :P
<gjm> Dać jej kasę na kosmetyczkę.
<malutka> o lol, mocne xD
<slawek> Witam All ]
<malutka> hej
<slawek> Długo na ubuntu?
<malutka> bardzo
<slawek> na 16.10?
<malutka> slawek, jaki masz problem
<malutka> pomożemy :>
<slawek> Dziękuję. Wiem, że mogę na Was liczyć :)
<slawek> Wczoraj z viber mi tu pomogli, naprowadzili a resztę sam zrobiłem.
<slawek> I działa.
<gjm> Hultaje.
<malutka> http://mistrzowie.org/689246
<gjm> ;)
<slawek> ]
<slawek> Co słychać?
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHPaQ93wVgE
<slawek> Mecz oglądacie?
<Ashiren> jeszcze nie ma ~
<slawek> studio już jest
<Ashiren> polska mistrzem polski
<slawek> tak
<slawek> Polska biało-czerwoni
<gjm> Sport? Nah.
<slawek> gjm co to znaczy Nah.?
<Ashiren> meh
<malutka> oglądamy!
<slawek> malutka zawsze oglądamy
<slawek> gol
<slawek> brawo Lewy]
<gjm> Gol!
<gjm> Brawo jakiś koleś.
<slawek> gjm ]
<slawek> szkoda, że 1-1
<slawek> jest 2-1 hura
<gjm> FUG
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-19
<malutka> O/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> \./
<Jacek__> Siema
<Jacek__> nie działa mi wyjście VGA w lapku z Ubuntu 16:04 LXDE
<Jacek__> gdzie szukać przyczyny? Karta sieciowa?
<Jacek__> Dodam, że na Windzie na tym samym lapku działa
<Jacek__> Karta graficzna Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Jacek__> Tfu, oczywiście nie karta sieciowa, a graficzna
<Jacek__> przejęzyczenie
<drathir> zapewne autodetekcja wylaczona...
<Jacek__> pomożesz kolego?
<drathir> w xfce w menu setttings display jest mozliwosc autokonfiguracji podlaczonych monitorow...
<Jacek__> hmmm... gdzie toz naleźć w lxde
<drathir> szczerze ? nie mam zielonego pojecia nigdy nie uzywalem nietety... ;/
<Jacek__> a nie śmierdzi to jakimś brakiem sterownika?
<drathir> Jacek__: raczej nie, xorg log albo dmesg moze cos pluc o podlaczeniu...
<drathir> Jacek__: mozesz sie xrander-em pobawic tez....
<Jacek__> dodam, że ja i żona mamy HP Compaq, tylko ona sporo starszy i jej z Lubuntu 14.04 działa, mnie nie
<Jacek__> a chodzi o podłączenie lapka do TV kablem VGA
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-20
<gjm> drathir: jest lxrandr
<drathir> gjm: o dzieki postaram sie zapamietac na przyszlosc... ^^
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-21
<malutka> o/
<GronX> Heja Pany i Panie. Jak tam oczekiwanie na u 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver?
<malutka> :)
<Dread> to ktoś czeka?
<malutka> interesuje mnie to jak zeszłoroczny śnieg :]
<GronX> Nie wiem :) Sprawdzam czy jeszcze ktoś tu żyje.
<malutka> w soboty jest ruch :3
<gjm> Nie ma nikogo w domu.
<GronX> Z czystej ciekawości ostatnio zerkam na dobrych programach, czy ktoś pisał z linuxa czy z windy i wydaje mi się, że przez politykę MS mamy przyrost użytkowników linuxa
<Ashiren> dobre programy? wut
<gjm> kiepskie programy
<GronX> nijakie programy
<Dread> dobre trojany
<Ashiren> hmm Brodaty Bobr
 * drathir tam na archu codziennie ma gw8azdke ;p
<drathir> GronX: lol to prowokacja zabrzmialo, przeciez wiadomo, ze dla 'normalnego' uzytkownika linux zawsze/nigdy nie wyjdzie ponad 1% i jeden slusznu os to m$  ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-22
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-23
<gjm> \o
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren>  
<malutka> o/
<bartek> piękną mamy zimę tej wiosny
<Ashiren> winter wrap up zrobione przez Derpy
<gjm> herp derp
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> jest ktoś?
<malutka> zapraszamy w sobotę :)
<bartek> o malutka, Ty jesteś tu moją najlepszą koleżanką
<bartek> bo słuchaj mam takie pytanie
<bartek> bo mi sie kończy umowa na internet, i teraz wziął bym sobie troche większy pakiet, ale nie wiem czy mój komp to ogarnie czy jest sens płacić więcej
<bartek> bo ja mam karte sieciową zintegrowaną z płytą główną, jak mam sprawdzić do jakiej prędkości ona obsłuży?
<bartek> bo bez sensu mi np będzie płacić za pakiet 300 Mb/s jak mój komp obsłuży np tylko 150, rozumiesz
<bartek> nie wiem jak to sprawdzić
<Dread> jak masz komputer nowszy niz 2006 to na 90% masz gigabitowy ethernet w nim
<Dread> reszta to kwestia kabla i routera
<Dread> a wiekszosc serwerow i tak jest na moze 100mbit/s
<Dread> na wszystkich userow ;p
<bartek> no komp taki z przed 4 lat może, stacjonarka, płyta g. Asrock FN2A68M-HD+
<bartek> kabel nie jestem pewien jaki mam kurcze
<bartek> a router zaraz sprawdze może jest na nim napisane
<bartek> czyli nic nie da szybki internet jak jest ograniczenie od strony serwera
<Dread> ta
<bartek> eh, to takie ich chwyty marketingowe
<bartek> ewentualnie w gierkach onlinowych co? czy serwery gier też ograniczają?
<Dread> lales kiedys wode z malego wiadra do duzego i zastanawiales sie, dlaczego duze wiadro sie nie zapelnia?
<Dread> bo w sumie teraz to robisz.
<bartek> o doszukałem się specyfikacji płyty gł., faktycznie 	LAN - Speed 1,000 Mbit/s
<bartek> ciekawa metafora :D
<bartek> wezme sobie pakiet 150 Mb/s :*
<Ashiren> w grach online to sie liczy bardziej ping niz predkosc Mb/s
<bartek> oki, już nawet wiem jaki mam kabel UTP Cat 6
<bartek> a router do 150 Mb/s
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/KsB8G8GP1pXJ9HP3Kaxg6Xl1AXOzKeK4kVkV0GR0Zj0.jpg?w=576&s=b704dc812340caa0e0b8f37771ce575a
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-24
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/FXpJBRy.jpg
<malutka> :3
<drathir> wyglada jak pijany ;/
<d42> bądź niespełna rozumu
<drathir> d42: to chyba bezpieczniejsze ^^
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/VpaMx1MmhmjUaPeF8f_HfLEq6b_VtHEqLucG5S8o9v8.jpg?w=576&s=710911280b53218a7ed9565bec900e0b
<GronX> fajny koteł ^^
<malutka> bywaly lepsze :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/WKL6GzMs0L6GBc5aq8WcXZssF563JCKu1ADPPKp2_HI.jpg?w=576&s=0d1f1905c26c98aaf0033f5ee59e225d
<malutka> ;o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/2c3Zq-lSOlkQF7DHv32w41UQWt2TnWnPT3nx3fQC4Rk.jpg?w=768&s=d0f1479973ab3cd3c5428a0ec4597014
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/lwghz9r4nnn01.jpg
<malutka> :)
<d42> mam taki :3
<Ashiren> to pokaz
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-25
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<oldmagic> Hej wam
<oldmagic> Polecacie jakieś ciekawe repa do Ubu poza domyślnymi?
<Ashiren> polcam
<Ashiren> polecam even
<malutka> również polecam
